# Dies und Das - Der Community Talk



## uphillking (2. Mai 2006)

Servus Gemeinde,

ich stelle hier mal zur Diskussion was denn der Canyon-Chef-Konstrukteur Lutz Scheffer hier gerade zeichnet.

Ich tippe auf ein neues Nerve RC Carbon. 
Drei- bzw Viergelenker, 80-100mm Federweg. Hauptrahmen Carbon, Schwinge Carbon, Stütze Carbon. Kommt 2007 o. 2008.

Die Rahmenkonzept kommt mir bekannt vor. Es sieht (m)einem Stevens F9 recht ähnlich.


----------



## Quellekatalog (2. Mai 2006)

kA woher du dieses Bild her hast und ob es wirklich eine Zeichnung von Lutz Scheffer zeigt, aber mir gefällt die derzeitige Dämpferposition bei RC,XC,ES, ES-X und Spectral besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Mai 2006)

Zeichnung ist den 2004er-Modellen sehr ähnlich.

Woher hast du es und ist es denn aktuell? (bzw. ist es überhaupt von Scheffer oder ist das eigentlich eh ein Scherz oder......  )


----------



## uphillking (2. Mai 2006)

Zur Info: Das Bild stammt aus dem aktuellen Canyon-Prospekt. Es könnte natürlich auch nur ein Fake von Canyon sein...glaub ich aber nicht!


----------



## User129 (2. Mai 2006)

nach viel Federweg siehts auf jeden Fall ma net aus.
Dann ists natürlich auch sehr wahrscheinlich das der aus Carbon gebaut werden soll.


----------



## DMass (3. Mai 2006)

vielleicht auch die neuen Räder für die Fumic Brüder  

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=11356&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Torsten (3. Mai 2006)

Leute, das ist hier ein Support- und kein Spekulationsforum, ich bitte das zu beachten.

Damit Ihr euch aber weiter üer dies und das unterhalten könnt,  werde ich den Thread mal in : Dies und das: Der Community-Thread umbenennen und alles was jetzt noch an ähnlichen Themen kommt hier reinschieben.

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## uphillking (3. Mai 2006)

Finde ich jetzt nicht korrekt diese Umbenennung und Verschiebung !

Versteh ich nicht. 

Das ganze nennt sich Herstellerforum (Support ist nur eine Teil davon). Und nach meinem Verständnis darf hier A L L E S  diskutiert werden was diese Marke betrifft !

Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja Druck von Canyon bekommen???
Versteckte Zensur!

Ist denen vielleicht nicht Recht dass hier schon die zukünftigen Bikes "vorgestellt" werden.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Mai 2006)

Mach nicht so ein Theater, sei froh, dass der Thread überhaupt noch offen ist...


----------



## Torsten (3. Mai 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich jetzt nicht korrekt diese Umbenennung und Verschiebung !
> 
> Versteh ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Das ist keine Zensur, das ist klare Vorgabe.  Es geht hier um Support!!!
Zensur wäre es , wenn ich das kommentarlos gelöscht hätte, also bitte...

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum


----------



## aemkei77 (3. Mai 2006)

> Ist denen vielleicht nicht Recht dass hier schon die zukünftigen Bikes "vorgestellt" werden.



ich glaube, es ist Canyon schon recht wenn spekuliert wird, und wenn da bild aus dem canyon prospekt stammt, ist es auch kein geheimnis.

Und Torsten hat (imo) recht - das ist KEINE Zensur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (3. Mai 2006)

Du glaubst wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass Canyon eine neue Top-Secret Skizze in ihren Prospekt integriert ? 

Zum Thema Carbon-Hardtail: Das pfeifen die Spatzen ja schon länger von den Dächern.

Am interessantesten fand ich folgenden Satz auf der BSN-Webseite:


> Canyon ist mit nicht gerade geringem Erfolg darum bemüht, das »herkömmliche Versender-Image«, das meist den wenig schmeichelhaften Beigeschmack des »Billigprodukts« trägt, loszuwerden und sich als Top-Marke zu präsentieren.



Ich denke Canyon versucht wirklich eine Repositionierung. Die Produkte haben ein besseres Image wirklich verdient und unterscheiden sich doch von den anderen Versendern. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das Ganze auf die Preise auswirkt. Meine Vermutung ist, dass nächstes Jahr die Bike-Preise leicht nach oben geschraubt werden. Die Produktionskapazität ist wieder mal voll ausgeschöpft. Die Montage überbelastet. Warum also nicht einen "gerechteren" Preis für die Bikes verlangen ?


----------



## Tom_Leo (3. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt wie sich das Ganze auf die Preise auswirkt. Meine Vermutung ist, dass nächstes Jahr die Bike-Preise leicht nach oben geschraubt werden. Die Produktionskapazität ist wieder mal voll ausgeschöpft. Die Montage überbelastet. Warum also nicht einen "gerechteren" Preis für die Bikes verlangen ?



Meiner Meinung nach sind die Preise bei Canyon "gerecht" und bei den meisten anderen Herstellern "ungerecht" oder fast schon "unverschämt".

Canyon ist gut beraten das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis beizubehalten.

@Wuudi:
Solltest du das Gefühl haben für dein Bike zu wenig bezahlt zu haben, dann sende ich dir per PN gerne meine Kontodaten zu.  

Gruß

Tom


----------



## thto (3. Mai 2006)

@tom leo 
ich denke wuudi meint mit gerechteren preis , dass die bikepreise insgesamt ein wenig steigen und durch höhere produktzahlen noch bessere preise für den canyonkunden erzielt werden ?


----------



## Tom_Leo (3. Mai 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> @tom leo
> ich denke wuudi meint mit gerechteren preis , dass die bikepreise insgesamt ein wenig steigen und durch höhere produktzahlen noch bessere preise für den canyonkunden erzielt werden ?




...na wenn das so ist...


----------



## Wuudi (3. Mai 2006)

Nö ich meinte es schon anders.

Teilweise sind die Canyon-Bikes einfach verdammt günstig. Es gibt manche Bikes bei den Hardtails wo Cube ganz gut mithalten kann, aber z.b. das ES7 ist einfach ein "brutales" Schnäppchen. Rechnet man alle Komponenten zusammen bleibt für den Rahmen nicht mehr viel übrig. Doch genau der Rahmen unterscheidet Canyon von anderen Versendern. "Nur billig" können andere auch, aber Canyon ist eben nicht nur günstig sondern auch ziemlich gut. 

Kommt nicht nächstes Jahr auch noch eine höhere MwSt. ? Mal schaun was passiert. Wäre ich bei Canyon würde ich aber die Preise der Bikes teilweise einwenig anziehen. Oder welcher ES7'ler hier hätte das Bike für 2099 nicht gekauft ?!?


----------



## aemkei77 (3. Mai 2006)

wuudi ist jetzt andere preise gewöhnt - er liebäugelt mit einem liteville


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (3. Mai 2006)

Nur wenn ich eins mit 145mm Federweg krieg


----------



## aemkei77 (3. Mai 2006)

ich dachte es fühlt sich nach viel mehr an?


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Mai 2006)

> Meine Vermutung ist, dass nächstes Jahr die Bike-Preise leicht nach oben geschraubt werden.


Na, da wird sich die Konkurrenz aber freuen. Rose hat dieses Jahr ein paar fette Schnäppchen im Programm. 
Und bei denen weden Kundenwünsche mit berücksichtigt.


----------



## Wuudi (3. Mai 2006)

Wie ich schon sagte... nur billig können andere auch ....

Abgesehen davon würd ich das wirklich nicht fette Schnäppchen nennen. Nehmen wir als Beispiel das neue ES-700.

Kostet 2099, hat ähnliche Ausstattung wie das ES7, aber schlechtere Felgen und Naben, "nur" den 3.1er Pearl und XT-Schaltung. Ausserdem wird das Bike mit der von Fox nicht freigegebenen 210er Scheibe vorne ausgeliefert... Mehr brauch ich jetzt nicht mehr zu sagen, oder ?


----------



## Wuudi (3. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte es fühlt sich nach viel mehr an?



Viel mehr ist jetzt relativ. Es fühlt sich wirklich supersoft an und der Federweg wird gut ausgenutzt. Ich weiß nicht wie es sich mit wilden Drops verhält, aber ich denke dass es nur ganz am Ende progressiv angelenkt wird, denn ich hab eindeutig mehr Hub auf derselben Strecke ausgenutzt wie bei meinem ES7.

Das Elvox ist da genau umgekehrt. Trotz 160mm Federweg ist es extrem progressiv angelenkt und man nutzt einige cm nicht aus.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz 160mm Federweg ist es extrem progressiv angelenkt und man nutzt einige cm nicht aus.


Oder man hat einfach nur den Dämpfer zu hart abgestimmt...


----------



## Wuudi (3. Mai 2006)

Nana Flo, guck mal hier im Forum gibs an Elvox Thread, da wird das auch besprochen. Ich bin das Bike mit SEHR viel Sag gefahren, ganz soft. Kannst ma glaubn .


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Mai 2006)

OK, glaube dir...


----------



## Wuudi (3. Mai 2006)

Guckst hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2648219&postcount=114


----------



## RonnyS (13. Mai 2006)

Maxle Steckachse Pflege ?  Fetten ?
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie mit dieser Steckachse umzugehen ist ?
Danke für Eure Hinweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (15. Mai 2006)

meine fox talas rlc knackt, oder isses das gabelrohr am rahmen?! irgendwas knackt nach nem stoppie. find das blöde. hat nochjamend son "problem"?


----------



## aemkei77 (15. Mai 2006)

das wir schwierig - kann vom lenker bis zur nabe alles sein- leider ist es häufig die GAbelkrone, da kann man nichts machen


----------



## Bayker (15. Mai 2006)

hmmn. joa danke schonma. werd mich da nochma ransetzten. mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. das nervt mich jetzt echt !!!!! son scheiß. kann doch nich sein nach einer woche !!!!!


----------



## BeefJimmyJay (15. Mai 2006)

hatte auch so ein knacken,hab dann kette,kurbel und gewinde der pedale noch mal ordentlich gesäubert und gefettet und weg ist es...was mich interessieren würde,was für mittel benutzt ihr für die tauchrohre von gabel und dämpfer?was benutzt ihr bei kette und schaltwerk usw.?

bin mir da nicht so sicher was gut ist,speziell für die dichtungen...


----------



## Bayker (15. Mai 2006)

hattest du das knacken im vrderen teil deines bikes? habe das nur wenn ich vorne heftich bremse und nach 2 mal einfedern isses wech. ich benutze brunox. das is aba doof irgendwie. für die kette kannstes vergessen. brunox deo is ganz okay. schmiert aba nich sondern reinigt nur von dreck und hält die dichtungen geschmeidig. 


woran kann dieses scheiß kjnacken liegen???!?!?!?!? das regt mich so auf. man!


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> meine fox talas rlc knackt, oder isses das gabelrohr am rahmen?! irgendwas knackt nach nem stoppie. find das blöde. hat nochjamend son "problem"?


Macht meine auch gelegentlich, was ich störend finde. Der Steuersatz ist's jedenfalls nicht. 
Die Gabel kommt nächste oder übernächste Woche zum Service -- mal sehen, vielleicht stellt sich ja was raus.
(bin schon gespannt, wie's den Buchsen geht... )


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Mai 2006)

BeefJimmyJay schrieb:
			
		

> was für mittel benutzt ihr für die tauchrohre von gabel und dämpfer?
> bin mir da nicht so sicher was gut ist,speziell für die dichtungen...


Neoval Spray.
Es sind übrigens die Standrohre, die du meinst. (diese tauchen in die Tauchrohre ein)



			
				BeefJimmyJay schrieb:
			
		

> was benutzt ihr bei kette und schaltwerk usw.?


Normales Kettenöl.


----------



## BeefJimmyJay (15. Mai 2006)

benutze zur zeit ballistol...kennt das jemand?

hm danke für den hinweis,aber ich fands irgendwie plausibler,dass die rohre die eintauchen auch tauchrohre heißen=)

dachte erst das knacken käme von der gabel und das war besonders stark wenn ich lockout anhatte,aber nach der putzaktion jetzt isses einfach weg...hat sich mein gehör getäuscht,an der gabel lags wohl nicht...

mein vater hatte auch vor kurzem immer nach dem bremsen ein knacken in der gabel das nach ein zweimal eintauchen wieder wegging und jetzt nach der letzten ausfahrt ist es komplett weg ohne,dass was besonderes passiert wäre...irgendwie sind diese ganzen knack- und knistergeräusche undurchschaubar^^  

naja drück euch die daumen dass ihr es auch beseitigt kriegt


----------



## Trailsucker (15. Mai 2006)

also ich kenne balistol. und du benutzt das für die standrohre? werd ich auch mal ausprobieren.

ich habe auch das von euch beschrieben knacken an der gabel. allerdings hab ich bis jetzt den vorbau verdächtigt. nervt ziemlich. zudem mindert es irg wie das vertrauen in das material


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (15. Mai 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kenne balistol. und du benutzt das für die standrohre? werd ich auch mal ausprobieren.
> 
> ich habe auch das von euch beschrieben knacken an der gabel. allerdings hab ich bis jetzt den vorbau verdächtigt. nervt ziemlich. zudem mindert es irg wie das vertrauen in das material



also bin ich nich der einzige der dieses ver°°°°°°te knacken hat?!. gut, naja eigentlich nich. komm grad von ner kleinen testrunde weil ich die bremsen jett endlich ruckelfrei bekommen habe wollt ich die mal einfahren, aber das knacken ist immer noch da. und wie ihr schon sagtet mindert das das vertrauen in das gerät unheimlich. ich habn scheiß gefühl bei der sache


----------



## Bayker (15. Mai 2006)

BeefJimmyJay schrieb:
			
		

> benutze zur zeit ballistol...kennt das jemand?
> 
> hm danke für den hinweis,aber ich fands irgendwie plausibler,dass die rohre die eintauchen auch tauchrohre heißen=)
> 
> ...




ja genau nach 2-3 mal eintauchen isses bei mir auch wech. ich hoffe das es bald endlich verschwunden ist. wenn nich gehts ab nahc koblenz. kann doch wohl nich sein das nach einer woche 1. die bremsen nur ruckelnd zumstehen kommen ( behoben ) und 2. das steuerrohr bzw die gabel knackt !!!    ( noch nicht behoben )


----------



## Bayker (15. Mai 2006)

ach is mir jetzt auch egal ob dassn bischen knackt. ich fahr einfach weiter und hoffe das es bald aufhört wies von einigen hier beschrieben wurd. morgen telefonier ich nochma mit canyon obs auch wirklich nix schlimmes is und dann hat sich das. 


gute n8


----------



## CES7 (16. Mai 2006)

Das Getriebe mal ordentlich mit WD-40 einnebeln, und den Dreck mit ner Zahnbürste abputzen, dann klappts auch wieder mit der Geräuschlosigkeit. 

Achtung: WD-40 gehört nicht auf Reifen, Polymere und Bremsscheiben!


----------



## Bayker (16. Mai 2006)

am getriebe liegts auf keine fall. das kommt aus dem gabel / steuerrohrbereich. ich fahre jetzt einfach weiter so als wenn nix wäre und nehme keine rücksicht mehr auf dieses knacken. es kann jawohl nich angehen das die gabel / bzw der rahmen oder das steurrohr schon nach gut ner woche diese schwächen aufweisen?!?!?!?!??!? hallo?! gehts noch?!?! da hält mein puky hardtail mehr aus 


helft mir. dalb gehts nach itlaien und ich will nich wochenlang auf mein bike bzw meine gabel warten. könnt ihr mir tipps geben was ich tuen kann um das knacken zu beseitigen?! 

- einfach weiterfahren?!

- zurück nach canyon?

- oder sonstwas?!?!?!??!?


----------



## Friuli-Jay (16. Mai 2006)

Zum Thema knacken kann ich auch was beisteuern..zwar nicht von der Gabel,sondern aus dem Tretlagerbereich.(ES 6) Beim etwas krÃ¤ftigerem Treten hats da gekracht und geknackt ,das war katastophal. Nach ergebnisloser Suche hat mein BikehÃ¤ndler das ganze Lager auseinandergenommen,gefettet und wieder zusammen geschraubt..ohne Verbesserung. Daraufhin,nach lÃ¤ngerer Suche hat sich rausgestellt das das Lager des Rahmens,gleich hinter dem Tretlager nicht fest genug angezogen war und Spiel hatte. Und fÃ¼r die ganze Aktion hat er mir stolze 5â¬ abgeknÃ¼pft.Was das betrifft,stimmt die Welt hier in Italien noch..
Also,kontrolliert die Lager des Hinterbaus wenn irgendwo knackt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (16. Mai 2006)

Ruf' halt erst mal bei Canyon an und frag' nach, welche Möglichkeiten Du hast:
Man wird dir wahrscheinlich anbieten, die Gabel oder gleich das ganze Rad hinzuschicken (nach Canyon... ) und zu prüfen. Frag' bei der Gelegenheit, wie lange es im Extremfall dauern wird/kann, z.B. wenn die Gabel zu Importeur (Toxo?) muss...
Wenn dir das zu lange dauert, frag' was passieren kann, wenn Du weiterfährst und nichts machen lässt.

Ein Anruf bei der Hotline wird dir vermutlich am ehesten zu einem nicht knackenden Rad verhelfen...

...und lass das dann mit den Stoppies besser bleiben!


----------



## thto (16. Mai 2006)

vielleicht vorbau schrauben nachziehen ?
am lenker ein wenig fett an den vorbau ?


----------



## Michii (16. Mai 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Ruf' halt erst mal bei Canyon an und frag' nach, welche Möglichkeiten Du hast:
> Man wird dir wahrscheinlich anbieten, die Gabel oder gleich das ganze Rad hinzuschicken (nach Canyon... ) und zu prüfen. Frag' bei der Gelegenheit, wie lange es im Extremfall dauern wird/kann, z.B. wenn die Gabel zu Importeur (Toxo?) muss...
> Wenn dir das zu lange dauert, frag' was passieren kann, wenn Du weiterfährst und nichts machen lässt.
> 
> ...



siehe hier:

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/schule/0,1518,398751,00.html


----------



## Didi123 (16. Mai 2006)

Michii schrieb:
			
		

> siehe hier:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/schule/0,1518,398751,00.html



HeHe, saugut der Artikel...  
Man sollte dem Herrn Sick mal ein email bzgl. der korrekten Bildung des Plurals von "Pedal" schicken, vielleicht verfasst er dann dazu auch einen Artikel.
Wäre bestimmt interessant... (siehe hier, Posting #11)

Didi 
(hatte mal Deutsch-LK und findet daher solche Diskussionen äusserst spannend...)


----------



## Bayker (16. Mai 2006)

bin super drauf. ey das kann doch nich seind as die kiste nach einer woche schon son verfi°°ten  fehler aufweißt. ich ruf da jetzt an und kläre das. wo soll ich anrufen?! bei der bestell hotline oder beid er werkstatt?! 



MICH REGT DAS AUF. hab son hals ey


----------



## Bayker (16. Mai 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht vorbau schrauben nachziehen ?
> am lenker ein wenig fett an den vorbau ?



ich probiere deine methode mal aus. hoffe das es danach weg ist. aba eigentlich kann das doch nich sein. man ich bnin schon wieder in der passenden stimmung


----------



## Didi123 (16. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> bin super drauf. ey das kann doch nich seind as die kiste nach einer woche schon son verfi°°ten  fehler aufweißt. ich ruf da jetzt an und kläre das. wo soll ich anrufen?! bei der bestell hotline oder beid er werkstatt?!
> 
> 
> 
> MICH REGT DAS AUF. hab son hals ey



Jetzt ruf' endlich an!
Wo ist wohl egal, die verbinden dich schon...!


----------



## aemkei77 (16. Mai 2006)

ausserdem ist das der Community-Talk hier


hat sich schon wer angemeldet für die Fahrstunden bei Bobby Root?


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> ich probiere deine methode mal aus. hoffe das es danach weg ist. aba eigentlich kann das doch nich sein. man ich bnin schon wieder in der passenden stimmung



Bayker,
Du hasst doch das Steuerlager korrekt vorgespannt?
Kontrollier das noch einmal das Knacken kann auch aus dem Stuerlager kommen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Bayker (16. Mai 2006)

so habe grade alles erdenkliche getan um dieses knacken zu beseitgen habe den vorbau abgenommen, habe den lenker losgenommen und wie thto sagte etwas fett drangemacht. die gabel hab ich draußen gehabt, neu gefettet und es ist kein steuersatzspiel oder sonstiges zu erkennen. 

es bestätigt sich meine vermutung das es nicht am vorbau bzw lenker liegen kann. ich habe das gefühl, wenn ich das bike nach vorne schiebe mit angezogener bremse das es  knackt, wie durch die sonne warm gewordene fensterscheiben ( wisst ihr was ich meine??? ). 


und wenn ich das rad dann wieder entlaste und das oberrohr nach unten drücke, knackt es wieder. wie als wenn sich metall be und entlastet. ich habe so die nase voll ey. 


habe 1 stunde probiert bei dieser hotline durchzukommen. bei der bestellhotline binnich durchgekommen, aber bei der werkstatt bin ich bis jetzt grade immer noch nich durch. ich könnte das olle es7 inne ecke werfen. habe so kein bock mehr auf diese reisschüssel. es kotzt mich an. erst diese ruckelnden bremsen und jetzt dieser knack scheiß. 


ICH HABE DIE NASE VOLL. hätte mir doch lieber das racehardtail von focus kaufen sollen. 1. wäre es billiger gewesen udn 2. hätt ich , wenn was wäre zum händler radeln können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (16. Mai 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Bayker,
> Du hasst doch das Steuerlager korrekt vorgespannt?
> Kontrollier das noch einmal das Knacken kann auch aus dem Stuerlager kommen
> Gruß
> Schappi




was bitte ist das steuerlager? meinst du den steuersatz?! da is KEIN BISCHEN SPIEL.


----------



## Christian_74 (16. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte das olle es7 inne ecke werfen.



Wenn, dann schmeiß es in meiner Richtung her.  Ich nehme es gerne auf. (auch wenn es dieses fiiiiieeeeeses Knacken hat).

Und wird Erwachsen. (Sorry, saublöder Spruch. Aber du benimmst dich wie ein 5 jähriges Kind, den man ein Spielzeug weggenommen hat)


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Mai 2006)

Hehe, hab ich mir auch grad gedacht...


----------



## Didi123 (16. Mai 2006)

Wie wäre ein Tausch? 
Cannondale HT (knackt nicht) gegen Canyon ES (knackt)?

Schlag ein!


----------



## thto (16. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> so habe grade alles erdenkliche getan um dieses knacken zu beseitgen habe den vorbau abgenommen, habe den lenker losgenommen und wie thto sagte etwas fett drangemacht. die gabel hab ich draußen gehabt, neu gefettet und es ist kein steuersatzspiel oder sonstiges zu erkennen.
> 
> es bestätigt sich meine vermutung das es nicht am vorbau bzw lenker liegen kann. ich habe das gefühl, wenn ich das bike nach vorne schiebe mit angezogener bremse das es  knackt, wie durch die sonne warm gewordene fensterscheiben ( wisst ihr was ich meine??? ).
> 
> ...



atme tief und ruhig durch ! das wird schon ! dreh doch jetzt nochmal ne runde , vielleicht hat ja eine maßnahme Erfolg gehabt....


----------



## thto (16. Mai 2006)

vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## allgauer__ (16. Mai 2006)

Griaß eich,
i hob a frog, kriegt ma von canyon a, i sag mol "Versandbestätigungsmail", sprich wenn des bike, in meim fall a es7, bei canyon verschickt wurde?

Danksche


----------



## allgauer__ (16. Mai 2006)

übrigens, i bi a allgaeuer, und kuin allgauer  do hob i mi wohl beim registriere vertippt


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Mai 2006)

Ja, so ein Mail bekommst du. (zumindest war das letztes Jahr so üblich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (16. Mai 2006)

so komm grad von ner kleinen testrunde wieder unddas knacken is zwar nich weg aba ich habe mich schon dran gewöhnt. bremse ich eben nich   . ne scherz. ich  habe laut canyon hotline die gabel nochma losgehabt und das schaftrohr neu gefettet und den steuersatz ausgerichtet. dann kam ein guter bekannter in die firma von meinem vater ( da wo ich mein bike immer checke ) 
und der sagte mir, da er frühr mal selbst fahrradmechaniker meister war und heutzutage selbst noch viel ahnung von dem neuen zeugs hat, das das knacken niormal sei, da die stahlfeder ( durchschlagsfeder oder so ähnlich ) bei siolchen belastungen wie stoppie eben geräusche von sich gibt, gerade wo das bike noch nue ist. 



und wen trotzdem was kaputt is, dann is das jawohl en garantiefall. ! 






benheme mich nich wien kind .

was würdet ihr machen, wenn euer liebstes spielzueg einfach so kaputt wäre?!?!


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> so komm grad von ner kleinen testrunde wieder unddas knacken is zwar nich weg aba ich habe mich schon dran gewöhnt. bremse ich eben nich   . ne scherz. ich  habe laut canyon hotline die gabel nochma losgehabt und das schaftrohr neu gefettet und den steuersatz ausgerichtet. dann kam ein guter bekannter in die firma von meinem vater ( da wo ich mein bike immer checke )
> und der sagte mir, da er frühr mal selbst fahrradmechaniker meister war und heutzutage selbst noch viel ahnung von dem neuen zeugs hat, das das knacken niormal sei, da die stahlfeder ( durchschlagsfeder oder so ähnlich ) bei siolchen belastungen wie stoppie eben geräusche von sich gibt, gerade wo das bike noch nue ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Klar benimmst du dich wie ein Kind.
Ausserdem hat du eine Rechtschreibung wie ein Drittklässler!
Also es passt alles zusammen. Bemüh dich erwachsen zu werden wenn du ernst genommen werden willst.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Bayker (16. Mai 2006)

jaja im einfer des gefechts tippt man etwas nachlässiger. spiel hier mal nich den aufseher. der fred für die deutsch / pädagogik - LK leute is ne tür weiter. !


----------



## stick007 (16. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> jaja im einfer des gefechts tippt man etwas nachlässiger. spiel hier mal nich den aufseher. der fred für die deutsch / pädagogik - LK leute is ne tür weiter. !



Na Bayker, 
alle Deine Beiträge trotzen nur so von Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler. Du solltest Dir vielleicht ein bisschen mehr Mühe geben beim Schreiben. Nach dem Motto Qualität und nicht Quantität. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Bayker (16. Mai 2006)

is ja gut


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> jaja im einfer des gefechts tippt man etwas nachlässiger. spiel hier mal nich den aufseher. der fred für die deutsch / pädagogik - LK leute is ne tür weiter. !



Das Abi ist 30 Jahre her. Aber auch da hatte ich Mathe und Physik LK.
Ich ärgere mich aber trotzdem über schlechte Rechtschreibung.
Die Sprache ist das Tool mit dem wir unsere Ideen verkaufen!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2006)

Wenigstens ein bisschen könnte man schon drauf achten. Und ein Fahrrad macht halt Geräusche. Und wenn du selbst nix findest und alles so funktioniert wie es soll, dann mach dir keinen Kopp drum, fahr weiter, und wenn du dein ES zur Erstinspektion bringst sag einfach der Canyonperson die es entgegen nimmt (falls du es schickst, schreibste halt einen Brief) was dich so alles stört. Und wenn du es abholst guckst du gleich bei Canyon ob alles nach deiner Zufriedenheit ist. Wenn nicht, direkt anmerken und nochmal nachsehen lassen. Ich schätze Canyon so ein, dass sie sich dann auch Zeit nehmen wenn du höflich und sachlich bleiben kannst.


----------



## Bayker (16. Mai 2006)

Ist ja gut, ist ja gut! . Ich achte auf meine Rechtschreibung und lasse diese Gabel / Steuerrohrgeschichte jetzt so wie sie ist. Habe genug Fett an die Lagerschalen getan und alle anderen Teile auch einwandfrei überrüft. Jetzt müsste es ja eigentlich nicht mehr knacken. 

Entweder gewöhne ich mich an das Knacken oder es gehört zum Geschäft dazu. es legt sich bestimmt bald. 

Und wenn doch etwas schlimmes passiert sein soll ( Gabelbruch ?!?!?! Steuerrorbruch, oder sonst irgendwas meld ich mich


----------



## CES7 (16. Mai 2006)

Ein Radl fÃ¼r 2039,- â¬uro sollte aber eben NICHT knacken. Ist ja schlieÃlich keine Baumarktschleuder. Da es aber anscheinend nichts ernsthaftes ist musst du halt bis zum Herbst damit leben oder du suchst dir einen HÃ¤ndler vor Ort, der auf Versenderbikes gut zu sprechen ist.

Bei Scheibenbremsen ist es doch Ã¤hnlich. Je nach Tagesform schleifen sie mal leicht oder auch nicht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Mai 2006)

Naja, erst würde ich schon nochmal versuchen, bei der Canyon Werkstatt-Hotline durchzukommen --- bei einem Händler müsste man eine eventuelle Reparatur ja bezahlen.


----------



## tom23" (17. Mai 2006)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Bayker,
> alle Deine Beiträge trotzen nur so von Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



fällt dir was auf??


----------



## tom23" (17. Mai 2006)

der dativ ist dem genetiv sein tod...


----------



## tom23" (17. Mai 2006)

und bayker, ich finde es toll, wenn jemand begeisterungsfähig und leidenschaftlich ist, jedoch solltest auch du darauf achten, gewisse umgangsformen zu wahren, allein schon aus dem grund, weil man sich leichter tut, wenn man es ich nicht verscherzt mit gewissen leuten.
mit 17 mag das kack- spiessig klingen, is aber halt nunmal so.

mein tretlager knackt ein bisserl, ohne schmarrn...


----------



## Bayker (17. Mai 2006)

Ich habe doch gestern mehrmals bei der werkstatt - hotline angerufen und der nette Herr sagte mir, ich sollte den Vorbau lockern ,die Gabel leicht herausziehen und den Gabelschaft samt Steuersatzlager und co neu fetten und ein wenig hin und her wackeln damit sich eventuell verkantete Steuersatzteile richtig setzten. 

Gesagt Getan.....

das Knacken ist immer noch da. 

Und ich dachte mit der Fox hätt ich eine hochwertige Gabel. 

Ich will hier ja nichts gegen die Gabel sagen, es könnte genausogut aus dem Steurrohr kommen, doch nach einer "harmlosen" woche mit knapp 300 km??!?!?!. Da kann doch etwas nicht stimmen. 


Was vermutet ihr denn? 


Das die Gabel kaputt ist (sie federt 1a ein und aus und macht sonst auch keine Geräusche. Das Ansprechverhalten ist super und ich kann mir nicht genau erklären wo in der Gabel nun etwas kaputt sein soll. ) 

Wenn ich ein Knacken unter hoher Bremsbelastung höre, dann müsste das Knacken doch auch unter hoher Einfederbelastung zu hören sein. 

IST ES ABER NICHT 

Help, i need somebody heeeeeelp.........


----------



## thto (17. Mai 2006)

die qualität von fox ist super, habe letztes jahr meine manitou black 3x mit defekten zurückbringen müssen, abgesehen davon dass diese fehlerhafte gabel mir während touren unterwegs eine menge frust gegen manitou aufgebaut hat, denke nicht dass es die gabel ist......
tja, außer reinigen, fetten, schrauben nachziehen fällt mir nichts kluges ein, sorry !


----------



## Bayker (17. Mai 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (17. Mai 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> der dativ ist dem genetiv sein tod...



Fällt Dir was auf ? *G*en*i*tiv nicht genetiv.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## aemkei77 (17. Mai 2006)

genitiv ins wasser - wieso? ist es dativ?


----------



## Bayker (17. Mai 2006)

huhu ! 


meine Gabel knackt.  . Lasst doch den Genitiv und die anderen Kasus in ruh.

oder heißt es Kasi ?  nach meinen Lateinkenntnissen müsste es ja Kasi heißen.


----------



## tom23" (17. Mai 2006)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Fällt Dir was auf ? *G*en*i*tiv nicht genetiv.
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



tja, für beide ein bischen peinlich


----------



## aemkei77 (17. Mai 2006)

> oder heißt es Kasi ?  nach meinen Lateinkenntnissen müsste es ja Kasi heißen.



plural von *c*asus ist casus


----------



## tom23" (17. Mai 2006)

aber das ist meine latein- erziehung, rutscht immer wieder raus.
jetzt hilf doch mal einer dem bayker, bevor ihm noch eine ader platzt...
schon mal ins federungs- forum geschaut?


----------



## Bayker (17. Mai 2006)

ja da schreibe ich parallel en fred

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219099&page=2


----------



## Bayker (17. Mai 2006)

irgendwie vermießt mir dieses Problem die Lust aufs Mountainbike fahren gewaltig.!!!!!!!!

Selbst bei meinem alten 500 euro teuren Bulls Bigfree ( SR Suntour XCP 75 ) hat NICHTS geknackt. Die SR Suntour XCP 75 kostete 70 euro und ich habe nie ein Knacken oder ähnliches gehört. Nie ein prioblem damit gehabt. 

Und dann dieses fiese hinterhältige Knacken bei ner Gabel die knapp 1000 euro  kostet. 

Irgendwie versteh ich das Ganze nicht


----------



## Bayker (17. Mai 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> aber das ist meine latein- erziehung, rutscht immer wieder raus.



Ja diese Sprache hinterlässt so ihre Spuren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (17. Mai 2006)

Logischerweise nervt knacken am Fahrrad. Das hat wohl jeder hier mal im Rad gehabt. Wenn du nicht mehr weiter weisst, dann lass ein Fachmann an die Sache! Habe ich wenigstens so gemacht und hat das Problem gelöst.

Und dein neues Fahrrad mit dein altes zu vergleichen ist -meiner Meinung nach- total fehl am Platz.


----------



## Bayker (17. Mai 2006)

ja da hast du schon recht. Ich meinte ja nur das ich so ein knacken aufgrund minderer quality eher bei der XCP 75 erwartet hätte. Nicht bei so einem Edelteil wie der Talas. Aber es ist ja noch ungewiss ob das Knacken aus der Talas kommt oder aus dem Steurrohr. Ich werde gleich, wenn ich von meiner doppelstunde Sport LK wiederkomme nocheinmal die Werkstatthotline nerven und dem Knacken auf den Grund gehen, GEMEINSAM, damit ich endlich eine lösung finde wie ich / canyon das Problem beheben kann. 


ES 7 ist zum mäusemelken


----------



## Christian_74 (17. Mai 2006)

Ferndiagnose ist schwierig. Das müsste dir langsam aufgefallen sein . Nach so viele Vorschläge und dennoch keine Lösung.

Aber du willst es ja weiter probieren. Eventuell kommt ja eine Lösung dabei raus. Viel Erfolg und halte uns nicht auf den Laufenden. 

Vielleicht, wenn du die Zeit, die du im Forum verbringst am ES investiert hättest, wäre das Knacken schon längst weg.


----------



## Bayker (17. Mai 2006)

Ja oder das


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Mai 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Erfolg und halte uns nicht auf den Laufenden.


Doch! Wenn's eine Lösung gibt, will ich sie unbedingt wissen!


----------



## Bayker (17. Mai 2006)

Ich gehe gleich mal runter und nehme mal die Gabel heraus und schaue mir den Bereich Steuerrohr / Gabelschaft und die Gabel an. 

Natürlich  meld ich mich wieder wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt.  

Ist doch wohl selbstverständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (17. Mai 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Ferndiagnose ist schwierig. Das müsste dir langsam aufgefallen sein . Nach so viele Vorschläge und dennoch keine Lösung.
> 
> Aber du willst es ja weiter probieren. Eventuell kommt ja eine Lösung dabei raus. Viel Erfolg und halte uns nicht auf den Laufenden.
> 
> Vielleicht, wenn du die Zeit, die du im Forum verbringst am ES investiert hättest, wäre das Knacken schon längst weg.




jaja Witzbolt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Mai 2006)

Bayker, schon aufgefallen das in "Dies und das - Community Talk" in den letzten Posts nur geheule von dir drin ist? Und > 50% der Posts sind von dir. Und alles schön Off-Topic.


----------



## Bayker (17. Mai 2006)

und wen interessiert dein "gejammer" jetzt?. hast du eine knackende Gabel oder ich?


Spar dir bitte solche Äusserungen. Ich dachte es wäre ein Support ( hilfe ) Forum. 


Aber da habe ich wohl etwas missverstanden wenn man hier so "freundlich" behandelt wird.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Mai 2006)

Ja, das ist ein Support Forum, aber dein Gejammer ist in diesem Thread "Dies und Das - Der Community Talk" nunmal definitiv nicht passend.

Geh in einen Radladen. Sag sie sollen es wegmachen und du zahlst auch dafÃ¼r. Macht vielleicht 50â¬ und du und wir haben Ruhe.


----------



## Bayker (17. Mai 2006)

ja ist ja gut man !!! geh ja schon


----------



## RonnyS (17. Mai 2006)

..PIKE...braucht jemand die "Firm-Feder" ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Mai 2006)

@ Bayker:
schonmal überlegt ob vielleicht nicht die Gabel oder das Steuerrohr knackt wenns nur beim bremsen ist? Könnte ja auch die Bremse sein (vllt. rutscht die Scheibe ab ner gewissen Belastung durch die Beläge und das knackt dann?). Nur so eine Idee, viel Spass beim suchen


----------



## Bayker (17. Mai 2006)

ne das kann nich sein, da das knackenauch auftritt, wenn ich den reifen gegen eine wand schiebe und dann drücke bzw einfeder. ich schließe die bremse aus !


werd erstma weiterfahren. vllt gibt sich das ja noch.


----------



## thto (18. Mai 2006)

sind die standard verbauten griffe komfortabel ? 
hat jemand einen tipp bezgl. bequemen lenkergriffen ?


----------



## Wuudi (18. Mai 2006)

Ich hab gestern ODI Rogue Griffe erhalten. Toller Bonuspack mit 2 Griffen, 4 Klemmen, 2 Endstöpsel aber OHNE SCHRAUBEN grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (18. Mai 2006)

hatte daran gedacht, wüßte aber gerne ob diese komfortabler bzw. bequemer sind als die canyon griffe ?


----------



## Wuudi (18. Mai 2006)

Die Cube-Standard-Griffe waren sehr komfortabel und dick ...


----------



## tom23" (18. Mai 2006)

Ich hab mir heute fÃ¼r 4,50 â¬ Moosgummi- Griffe geholt, sind mir die Liebsten.
Sach mal Wuudi, gibt's eigentlich das EiscafÃ© Sabine noch in Dorf Tirol?
Die hatten frÃ¼her die fettesten Eisbecher, die man sich vorstellen kann.

Hab Dir doch mal geschrieben, dass wir frÃ¼her eine Wohnung hatten in Meran, mann da wÃ¤r ich jetzt gerne, in Bayern ruled das Scheissswetter!


----------



## Wuudi (18. Mai 2006)

Jep, die gibt's noch, aber Eisdielen sind - wie Pizzerias - seit dem Euro merklich teurer geworden. Ja ja, so ein Touristenpflaster zu sein hat auch viele Nachteile .


----------



## Harris_Hawk (18. Mai 2006)

Hi, ich hab mal `ne konkrete Frage bezüglich den beiden verbauten Fox Gabeln. Das ist ja zum einen die F 100 RLT und die Talas RLT. Ich würde jetzt gerne wissen ob sich die Talas bzw. dasnerve es 7 sich auch für marathons eignet [Transalp] oder anders gefragt ob das XC 7 noch Reserven für etwas härte Touren hat...? 

THX


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Mai 2006)

Ja, Marathon geht auf jeden Fall mit einem ES (Hinterbau auf 120mm, Gabel auf 90mm gestellt).
Für Rennen wie die Transalp würde ich aber dennoch ein RC-Modell wählen! Leichter, Race-artigere Sitzposition --> schneller!


----------



## Harris_Hawk (18. Mai 2006)

Ok, danke. Werde mal schauen welches ich mir hole, tendiere aber eher zum ES 7. Für die Transalp werd ich mal schauen...


----------



## Wuudi (18. Mai 2006)

Ach menno, geht's euch immer um Positionen und Sekunden ?

Ich frag mich immer, was bringt's mir bei einem Marathon ob ich 80. oder 150. werde ? Mir doch egal, hauptsache Spaß --> ES7 .


----------



## thto (18. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach menno, geht's euch immer um Positionen und Sekunden ?
> 
> Ich frag mich immer, was bringt's mir bei einem Marathon ob ich 80. oder 150. werde ? Mir doch egal, hauptsache Spaß --> ES7 .




jawollllll so isses , voll und ganz meiner ähh deiner meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (19. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach menno, geht's euch immer um Positionen und Sekunden ?
> 
> Ich frag mich immer, was bringt's mir bei einem Marathon ob ich 80. oder 150. werde ? Mir doch egal, hauptsache Spaß --> ES7 .




  ganz deiner Meinung....soll doch auch Spaß machen!

Auf Zeit fahren....naja....das macht mein Schatz  auf seinem Rennrad....aber sobald wir mit unseren ES7 / ESX7 on tour sind, kommt es schonmal vor, daß besonders schöne Passagen ( z.Bspl.so nette Wurzelpassagen wie Wuudi neulich reingestellt hatte) mehrmals hintereinander gefahren werden.....weil´s halt Spaß macht!  

Für Rennen würde ich auch eher zu einem RC oder XC greifen!

Schöne Grüße aus München
Sisu


----------



## Wuudi (19. Mai 2006)

Ja aber was ändert's ob du 80. oder 120. von 200 wirst ?
Einen Blumentopf als Preis kriegst auch nicht als 80. .


----------



## RonnyS (19. Mai 2006)

Bike ES7 oder ESX7 = so schnell wie DU treten kannst
(am Bike liegt es nicht)
Die Transalp wurde auch schon mit einem 15-16 kgs.
Fully gewonnen (Zeit wieder geholt -> Bergab !)

1999er TEST:
CC-Ass Lado Fumic verkabelt auf den Trail, um den Energiebedarf von Fullys und Hardtails zu vergleichen. Neben Trittleistung (mit SRM-Kurbel) und Puls wurden dabei erstmals per Spirometrie Luftumsatz und âAbgasqualitÃ¤tâ des Fahrers und somit dessen wahrer Energieaufwand gemessen. Die Ergebnisse verblÃ¼fften selbst den Profi â nirgendwo konnte das Hardtail einen Vorteil verbuchen, obwohl die Hinterbau-Federung damals noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte.
Quelle: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/fullyundhardtail.77270.htm


----------



## Sisu (19. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber was ändert's ob du 80. oder 120. von 200 wirst ?
> Einen Blumentopf als Preis kriegst auch nicht als 80. .



wo du Recht hast hast du Recht!

aber das sehen hier halt einige anders!

Kommt wohl drauf an, ob man nur zur Gaudi fährt(so wie ich) oder irgendwelche Rennambitionen hat.
Und wer nicht genug Watt in den Wadln hat....der kommt auch mit dem leichtesten Bike den Berg nicht gut hoch! Da nützt auch kein Gewichtstuning! 

Schönes WE!

Sisu


----------



## Wuudi (19. Mai 2006)

Ich verstehe ja alle die vorne mit fahren, aber wenn 500 Menschen an den Start gehen, dann sind meistens im Feld zwischen 80-200 ein paar verbissene dabei die um jeden Platz kämpfen, fighten und sich fast dafür prügeln.

Und DAS kann ich nicht verstehen, denn ausser ner Nummer mit der du vielleicht irgendwo bei den Hobbysportlern angeben kannst wirst du nicht erhalten .


----------



## uss (20. Mai 2006)

Moin,

ich habe noch ne Dose ATLANTIC Brillantfett mit Teflon (eigentlich eher was für Lager)! Ist dieses Fett auch gut als Montagefett zu verwenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (25. Mai 2006)

mich würde mal interessieren welche Ketten bei euren Canyons drauf waren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Mai 2006)

HG 53 - Deore.


----------



## User129 (26. Mai 2006)

kann mir jemand sagen wie lange so der Versand von Onlinehändlern dauert wollt mir bei H&S Bike-Discount ein paar Sachen bestellen will aber jetzt nicht zwei Wochen drauf warten müssen.


----------



## $shreddler (26. Mai 2006)

Hi!
Bekommt man bei Canyon eine Bestätigung wenn die Zahlung eingegangen ist und das Bike versandt wurde?


----------



## RonnyS (27. Mai 2006)

unter uns was haltet IHR von dem CICLO CM 436 AltiM ?


----------



## thto (27. Mai 2006)

mein VDO 1.0 find ich weltklasse , keine erfahrung mit dem o.g.


----------



## Bayker (27. Mai 2006)

bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem VDO 1.0. klasse gerät !!!!!! 

höhenmessung ujnd anderen schnickschnack für gutes geld. und es ist ne firma aus deutschen landen, die sogar tachos für namhafte Autohersteller produzieren.  Mercedes Benz ........


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Mai 2006)

@ Bayker: will dir ja nicht die Illusion nehmen, aber die machen auch nix anderes als alle anderen: in Fernost ordern, und dann ihr Label drauf drucken (lassen, meißt auch schon in Fernost).


----------



## RonnyS (27. Mai 2006)

..ja VDO ist o.k. aber ich möchte meine Touren am PC
grafisch darstellen


----------



## Bayker (27. Mai 2006)

ich weiß. trotzdem isser qualitativ hochwertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (27. Mai 2006)

436M passt gut !

Ist 'n kleiner Hac - eben ohne Pulsmesser.


----------



## Rip258 (27. Mai 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> unter uns was haltet IHR von dem CICLO CM 436 AltiM ?




Habe den 436 M schon mehrere Jahre im Einsatz und bin extrem zufrieden damit. Die Bedingung ist tadellost auch mit Handschuhen im Winter. Die Auswertungen der Touren am PC sind auch toll.

Einziger Nachteil ist der Baterieverschleiß pro Jahr mind. 1 Battarie CR2032.


----------



## RonnyS (28. Mai 2006)

...mit einer Batterie im Jahr kann ich leben


----------



## aemkei77 (28. Mai 2006)

bei ebay gibts 10 für 3 Euro - ist also wirklich egal


----------



## Bechy (29. Mai 2006)

Hello,

im Canyon Galerie Thread habe ich gelesen, dass solche Neopren-Schützer für den Luftdämpfer nicht gut wären? Warum?
Ich habe auch einen, bei richtigen Suff-Wetter mache ich den ran, allerdings nur auf den sauberen "Dings" (Wie heißt das Rohr??Dämpfer-Rohr??)... sonst könnte man das Rohr ja zerkratzen...  gibts noch irgendwelche Nachteile?

MfG,Bechy


----------



## Didi123 (29. Mai 2006)

Bechy schrieb:
			
		

> ... sonst könnte man das Rohr ja zerkratzen...  gibts noch irgendwelche Nachteile?
> 
> MfG,Bechy



Reicht dir das noch nicht...?


----------



## Bechy (29. Mai 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht dir das noch nicht...?


Doch eigentlich schon  

naja, ich mach es drauf, wenn das rohr sauber ist und bin voll zufrieden damit...


----------



## RonnyS (31. Mai 2006)

RIP & Wuudi --> Danke


----------



## cos75 (1. Juni 2006)

@ronny: ich habe den 436M seit 1 1/2 Jahren. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (1. Juni 2006)

Danke auch cos75 ....436M wird am Wochenende montiert
und eine Tour am Sonntag um den Höhenmeter zu testen


----------



## xysiu33 (2. Juni 2006)

Frohe Pfingsten Jungs und Mädels - möge die Macht des guten Wetters mit euch sein....... 

viele Grüße an die Biker in Bayern:







[/url][/IMG]

und bitte Beinlinge nicht vergessen.......






[/url][/IMG]

Mal schauen wie das Wetter im Pott wird - einfach trockene Trails wünsche ich euch

Und besonderen Gruß an alle Biker, die am Pfingstmontag Marathon in Willingen fahren: bitte Ausweise nicht vergessen, damit ihr im Ziel euren Familien beweisen könnt wer ihr seid !


----------



## Bayker (3. Juni 2006)

heidewitzka


----------



## Didi123 (3. Juni 2006)

Ähh...hallo..??
Sind das aktuelle Bilder?
Nein, oder...?


----------



## RonnyS (5. Juni 2006)

...so heute muß ich in den Keller und den 436M montieren
(hoffentlich klappt das mit der Lenkerhaltung)...noch irgendwelche Tipps zur Montage ?


----------



## thto (5. Juni 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> heidewitzka


hi bayker,
folgendes habe ich zum thema oberrohrschutz gefunden...

Schon mal den Lenker beim Sturz übers Oberrohr gezogen oder die Doppelbrückengabel ins Unterrohr gepresst? Ärgerliche Momente , die einen schönen Rahmen zum hässlichen Entlein werden lassen.
Deshalb haben wir unsere Tr!cksatz entwickelt, der das Umschlagen des Lenkers verhindert. CNC gefräst aus feinstem 7075 Alu, eloxiert, laserbeschriftet und mit feinsten Schrägkugellagern bestückt.
www.trickstuff.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (5. Juni 2006)

hey danke thto is das etwa ein steuersatz?!  ne geniale idee eigentlich. muss mir mal überlegen ob ich mir den dann zulege. 

schaut ja ganz schick aus. 

aber......




erstma brauch ich mein bike wieder. das fliegt noch in koblenz rum


----------



## xysiu33 (5. Juni 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähh...hallo..??
> Sind das aktuelle Bilder?
> Nein, oder...?



Hallo, etwas spät bin ich - war über Pfingsten unterwegs.....

ja, die Bilder habe ich am Freitag, 2. Juni vom wetter.de gehabt!

Habe bei mir gestern und heute eigentlich sehr angenehme trockene Trails gehabt - nur an einigen Stellen Matsch, aber nicht der Rede wert. Hat mit den in Witten/Muttental getroffenen Bikern Spaß gehabt - meldet euch mal.

Gruß


----------



## rumblefish (6. Juni 2006)

Ich war auch über Pfingsten unterwegs am Tegernsee und dachte ich spinne. Wir waren auf einer Hütte bei 900HM untergebracht, und als ich Freitag Morgen aus dem Fester sah, war etwa 100 Meter höher alles weiss  .

Ganz toll im Juni bei 5-8 Grad tagsüber in Winterklamotten biken zu gehen. Ich hab mal so was von die Schnauze voll von dem Wetter .


----------



## Bayker (6. Juni 2006)

soooo grad en nettes gespräch mit Canyon geführt und der Mensch an der Hotline hat gesagt das die Fox Talas RLC und der RS Pearl 3.3 defekt seien und zum Hersteller geschickt wurde. In etwa 2 Wochen kann ich wieder mit meinem Bike fahren.

Aber bitte erklärt mir mal wie nach knapp 400 KM die Gabel und der Dämpfer mau gehen können?!?!?!?


----------



## cos75 (6. Juni 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte erklärt mir mal wie nach knapp 400 KM die Gabel und der Dämpfer mau gehen können?!?!?!?


Das hättest bei deinem Telefonat mit Canyon fragen sollen. Ich hätte gleich gefragt was genau an Gabel und Dämpfer kaputt ist und wie sie es gemerkt haben. Also ruf nochmal an und und Spam net so viel rum.


----------



## Christian_74 (7. Juni 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte erklärt mir mal wie nach knapp 400 KM die Gabel und der Dämpfer mau gehen können?!?!?!?



Die Warheit ist, weder deine Federelemente noch dein Bike halten es bei dir aus. Da bevorzügen sie sogar die Werkstatt vor Waldtrails und versuchen ihre Aufenhalt dort so viel wie möglich zu längen  .


----------



## Bayker (7. Juni 2006)




----------



## Sisu (7. Juni 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Warheit ist, weder deine Federelemente noch dein Bike halten es bei dir aus. Da bevorzügen sie sogar die Werkstatt vor Waldtrails und versuchen ihre Aufenhalt dort so viel wie möglich zu längen  .




 wahrscheinlich haben die nur simuliert, um ne Weile bei Canyon bleiben zu dürfen!


----------



## unchained (8. Juni 2006)

Mal eine kleine frage: 

Was fahrt ihr für Reifen auf euren Bikes? Ich fahre zur Zeit die Alberts und bin eigentlich nicht so mit dem Abrieb zu frieden. Allerdings ist der Grip super. 

Wahrscheinlich ein Kompromiss den ich eingehen musste.


Welche Reifen würdet Ihr auf ein ES7 ziehen? bzw welche Breite?


----------



## Raoul Duke (8. Juni 2006)

@ unchained

Wie wäre es mit den Minion DH von Maxxis? In der 2,35 ger Breite und vorne mit weicher Gummimischung. Sehr guter Gripp auf trockenen Böden. Nur im Schlamm setzen sie sich für meinen Geschmack zu schnell zu. 
Wiegen nur ca. 690g in der Faltversion.  
Allerdings fällt der Minion recht schmal aus. Wenn du auf was breiteres stehst würde ich hinten einen Fat Albert und vorne eine Big Betty (GG) aufziehen. Die Kombi fetzt.  

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (8. Juni 2006)

@ Raoul Duke

Danke für deinen Tipp 

Ich bin mit den Schwalbe-Reifen eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Schon auf meinen früheren Bikes bin ich nur Schwalbe gefahren.

Mit Contis habe ich nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht, da sie 1. zu schwer  und 2. ein schlechtes Profil haben. Das Profil ist ist viel zu fein und reinigt sich somit auch nur schlecht.

Ein Schwalbe müsste es schon sein. Die Big Betty sehen schon sehr schön aus.

Aber warum die Combi aus Fat Albert und Big Betty?


----------



## schappi (8. Juni 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> @ Raoul Duke
> 
> Danke für deinen Tipp
> 
> ...



Deine signatur erklärt das sehr gut:
Der Big betty bremst super und hat enormen Gripp.
Auf derm Vorderrad wegen des Geringeren Gewichts spielt der Rollwiderstand nicht so eine Große Rolle (im letzten Bike Reifentest war der Rollwiderstand so hoch das der Prüfstand ihn garnicht mehr messen konnte>45W.
Für das Hinterrad dann den Fat Albert der auch noch guten Grip hat aber vom rollwiderstand noch im grünen Gereich ist 27W.
Wegen Fahrstabilität und Bremskraftverteilung will man den hohen Grip immer auf dem Vorderrad haben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## unchained (8. Juni 2006)

danke schappi. 

so habe ich da noch nie drauf geachtet. Ich hätte mir fast 2 Big Bettys gekauft. 

Dann wird es wohl demnächst die Combi aus Fat Albert und Big Betty  

danke !

wo wir schoneinmal bei der Sache sind. Ich habe noch ein paar AL Mightys in 2,6 hier liegen und weiß nich so recht was ich damit anfangen soll. 

Ich fahre ja nun kein Downhill mehr und von daher liegen sie hier fast unbenutzt. Sie sind knapp 100 KM gefahren, soweit ich das einschätzen kann.

Ich habe ja keinen Tachometer an meinem DH-bike. Das DH-Bike ist schon länger verkauft und im Mai habe ich mein ES7 bekommen. Und da ich für meine Oberstufenlaufbahn, unteranderem für Sport Leistungskurs trainieren muss, wurde es ein ES7. 

Hauptsächlich um Kilometer zu schrubben und nebenbei noch riesen Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Trailsucker (8. Juni 2006)

wie groß is der unterschied in der praxis zwischen big betty und fat albert. ich meine vom gefühl her. is der BB wirklich so schwer dass man kaum nen berg hoch kommt oder is das noch im rahmen des machbaren


----------



## Trollobaby (8. Juni 2006)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, fahre die Komi Fat Albert hinten und BigBetty vorne ( die normale ORC version) seid etwa 230 Kilometern und bin sehr zufrieden. Grip ist echt klasse ( vorne muss man halt schön flauschig machen, nicht mehr als ca. 1,5 Bar bei normalem Gebrauch). Unterschied habe ich am Anfang schon gemerkt ( vorher conti vertikal 2.3 ) ist es aber allemal wert.
Jetzt merke ich den Unterschied natürlich nicht mehr und habe auch nicht das Gefühl bergauf viel langsamer zu sein. Also ich kann die Combi uneingeschränkt zum touren empfehlen wenn es nicht allzu hektisch zu geht.


----------



## unchained (8. Juni 2006)

Trollobaby schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann die Combi uneingeschränkt zum touren empfehlen wenn es nicht allzu hektisch zu geht.



Was meinst du genau mit "Nicht zu hektisch wird" ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Juni 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> is der BB wirklich so schwer dass man kaum nen berg hoch kommt oder is das noch im rahmen des machbaren


Nein, definitiv nicht.

Bin letztens sogar mal 55km Straße mit Berg/Tal mit über 26km/h Schnitt gefahren -- kein Problem. (sofern man dafür dann den Luftdruck erhöht... )

Bergab, ich predige es immer wieder, unbedingt Luft raus. Ich (75kg netto) fahre die BB teilweise nur mit etwa 1-1,2 Bar (vorne), 1,5-1,8 hinten --> phänomenaler Komfort...


----------



## unchained (8. Juni 2006)

So wie ich das von meinen AL Mightys kenne ist aber bei 1bar Luftdruck Schluss. Weniger geht nicht. 

Ich rede aus Erfahrung, da bei mir schoneinmal bei unter 1bar ( ca. 0,8 bar ) der Vorderreifen aufeinmal schneller war als ich. Das ging nicht so lustig aus.


----------



## rumblefish (9. Juni 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsächlich um Kilometer zu schrubben und nebenbei noch riesen Spaß zu haben.



Dann denk mal über den Nobby Nic in Grösse 2.4 nach. Weniger Rollwiederstand als der Fat Albert aber fast den gleichen Grip (wird behauptet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (9. Juni 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Dann denk mal über den Nobby Nic in Grösse 2.4 nach. Weniger Rollwiederstand als der Fat Albert aber fast den gleichen Grip (wird behauptet)



 kann ich nur bestätigen...egal ob Schotter,Asphalt oder vom Regen durchweichte Waldwege....Grip ist echt super!
Worüber ich bislang noch nichts sagen kann  , ist wie der NN sich auf wirklich grobem Geläuf verhält. Kann ich dann erst posten, wenn ich Anfang Juli in den Dolomiten war!
Eigentlich müßte Wuudi dazu was sagen können, fällt mir gerade so ein, der hat meines Wissens auch einen NN aufgezogen.
Was wir noch versuchen werden(mein Freund hat den Fat Albert vorne u.hinten), daß wir jeweils einen Reifen tauschen und Fat Albert / NN 2,4 ausprobieren! Bericht folgt!

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## cos75 (9. Juni 2006)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich nur bestätigen...egal ob Schotter,Asphalt oder vom Regen durchweichte Waldwege....Grip ist echt super!
> Worüber ich bislang noch nichts sagen kann  , ist wie der NN sich auf wirklich grobem Geläuf verhält. Kann ich dann erst posten, wenn ich Anfang Juli in den Dolomiten war!
> Eigentlich müßte Wuudi dazu was sagen können, fällt mir gerade so ein, der hat meines Wissens auch einen NN aufgezogen.
> Was wir noch versuchen werden(mein Freund hat den Fat Albert vorne u.hinten), daß wir jeweils einen Reifen tauschen und Fat Albert / NN 2,4 ausprobieren! Bericht folgt!
> ...


Also ich hatte mal den direkten Vergleich Albert 2,25 und Nobby Nic 2,25. Beim Nobby Nic hatte immer ich das unsichere Gefühl, dass er in schnellen Schotterkurven jeden Moment wegbricht. Der Albert fährt in Kurven dagegen wie auf Schienen. Könnte an den Seitenstollen vom Nobby liegen, diese sind in einer weicheren Gummimischung und knicken deshalb früher ab.


----------



## Trollobaby (9. Juni 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du genau mit "Nicht zu hektisch wird" ?



ich meine damit: sofern die Tour nicht cc mäßig mit Blick auf irgendwelche Zeiten absolviert wird. Dann wird man mit dem BigBetty keinen Spaß haben, besonders wenn noch Kollegen mit ccmäßiger Ausstattung mit von der Partie sind, wird man den erhöhten Rollwiederstand schon zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## unchained (10. Juni 2006)

@ Trollobaby 

Danke für die Erklärung. Ich habe mit zu hektisch vermutet, das er auf schnellen Trails vielleicht von der Felge fliegt. Was ja eigentlich Blödsinn ist, fährt man ihn nicht bei einem zu geringen Luftdruck.

Ich bin nicht so auf Zeiten aus, eigentlich überhaupt nicht.

Mir geht es darum Kilometer zu fressen, viele Höhenmeter zu machen, und riesen Spaß zu haben und auch in kniffligen Situationen einen stabilen reifen zu fahren. 


Gruß unchained


----------



## Forst-Rider (10. Juni 2006)

HI.hab mir des canyon es-X7 im januar gekauft.Hab aber probleme mit dem dämpfer pearl 3.3.2 mal schon schwinge abgebrochen un jetzt is de dämpfer kaputt! ich hab 15 bar drauf aber der sagt immer noch ein.immer wenn ich fahr.wenn ic steh un eifeder kommt er immer wieder raus. weiß einer was das sein könnte?


----------



## Wuudi (10. Juni 2006)

Du hast die Schwinge 2x abgerissen ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (10. Juni 2006)

Also Dämpfer und Gabel habe ich nach einem Monat ja auch kaputtbekommen (Von Canyon wurde mir versichert, dass es ein 100%iger Garantiefall ist), aber wie man die Schwingen kaputt bekommt ist mir auch ein rätsel. 


Ich finde das sie sich sehr stabil und "fest" anhören, wenn man dranklopft. Ganz im Gegenteil zu den Hauptrohren  "coladose"........


Ich bitte um Aufklärung wie man sowas schafft! 

evtl Bilder?  

Ich darf noch 3 Wochen warten bis die reparierten Parts vom Hersteller zurückommen und dann kann ich noch eine Woche draufrechnen bis das Bike wieder bei mir ist.

Ein gelungener Fehlstart


----------



## JürgenH (11. Juni 2006)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage:

Ich hatte gestern mit dem XC6  das erste mal das "Vergnügen" mich hinzulegen (währned einer Abfahrt).

Ist glimpflich ausgegangen, ein paar Schürfwunden an den Armen und an der Hand, ne Prellung am linken Oberschenkel in der Hüftgegend- das wars. Bin froh, daß ich geschlossene Handschuhe an hatte und ne Bikerhose mit Pads an den Oberschenkeln.

Nun zum Bike: 
Alles i.O. soweit, bis auf eine kleine Beule am Oberrohr(dummerweise war da wohl ein Stein), etwa 3 mm Durchmesser , der Lack ist an der Stelle auf ca. 5mm Durchmesser ab.

Hat das irgendeine Auswirkug auf die Stabilität des Rahmens oder kann ich unbesorgt weiter fahren?


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## aemkei77 (11. Juni 2006)

wahrscheinlich nicht, aber ohne foto kaum zu beurteilen


----------



## JürgenH (12. Juni 2006)

Die Beule ist wirklich klein, vielleicht so 1 mm tief, mehr ist das nicht.
Ist ähnlich einem Parkrempler an der Autotür, nur viel kleiner.


----------



## aemkei77 (12. Juni 2006)

wenn sie nicht scharfkantig ist und keine risse zu sehen sind würde ICH mir keine sorgen machen


----------



## JürgenH (12. Juni 2006)

Ne, kein einziger Riss, nix scharfkantig.

Ist nur eine kleine minimale Delle in o.g. Ausmaßen.


----------



## unchained (12. Juni 2006)

das ist Jammern auf ganz hohem Niveau 

Ich habe auch eine Minibeule am Oberrohr, bedingt dadurch, das mein Rad durch einen Windstoß an einer Eisdiele umfiel. Sehr peinlich ich weiß 

Ich habe dann einen Oberrohrschutz drumgemacht, den ich mir aus Klemmstücken einer Akkulampe gebastelt habe. Ich finde das dies eine recht gute Lösung ist, solche hässlichen Beulen auch bei heftigen Stürzen zu vermeiden.

Und es sieht garnichtmal so schlecht aus


----------



## JürgenH (12. Juni 2006)

Sicher, aber mein letztes Bike hatte noch "ordentliche" Stahlrohre, da bekommst keine Beue rein- zumindest ich nicht !

Ok, da muß ich mir dann keien Sorgen um die Stabilität machen. Das Stück ist auch schon mit Klarlack überzogen.


----------



## unchained (12. Juni 2006)

JürgenH schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, aber mein letztes Bike hatte noch "ordentliche" Stahlrohre, da bekommst keine Beue rein- zumindest ich nicht !
> 
> Ok, da muß ich mir dann keien Sorgen um die Stabilität machen. Das Stück ist auch schon mit Klarlack überzogen.




Ja genau das kenne ich auch von meinem Race Hardtail-Bike von 2000. Das sind noch solide Alurohre und bis jetzt habe ich keine einzige Beule reinbekommen, obwohl ich schon oft ziemlich heftigst gestürzt bin und der Lenker so gut wie immer an das Oberrohr stößt. Nur ein paar Kratzer, aber keine Einzige Beule. ich qwerde diesen rahmen sandstrahlen und neu pulverbeschichten lassen. 

Möchte mir das Bike nämlich neu aufbauen und es als Trainingsbike und Marathonhobel nutzen. 

Leider ist keine DB Aufnahme am Rahmen, so muss ich auf V-Brakes ausweichen. 

Aber da ich bei dem bike eher auf minimales Gewicht aus bin kommt mir das grade recht 

sry wegen off topic


----------



## RonnyS (15. Juni 2006)

Frage zu " Protektoren " 
Schutzfunktion Knie und Schienbein - oder genügt Schienbein ?

Eure Empfehlungen bitte - Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (25. Juni 2006)

wo gibts denn nur schienbeinschoner ohne knie? die sehen sicher besch... aus. nur knie hab ich schon gesehen, aber nur sch.bein? 
ich werd mir auch demnächst die raceface dinger zulegen. sind recht häufig verbreitet und ich hab auch erfahren wieso. sind einfach die bequemsten! die fox dinger find ich sehen geil aus, aber sind echt unbequem... naja, ich würd die auf jeden fall mal probieren gehn, bevor du sie dir zulegst...


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Juni 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Frage zu " Protektoren "
> Schutzfunktion Knie und Schienbein - oder genügt Schienbein ?


Stell dir einfach bildlich vor, wie du einer grobschottrigen Abfahrt auf den Knien landest. Dann stell dir vor, wie du bei der Landung nach einem Sprung, mit dem vorderen Bein nach hinten vom Pedal rutschst und dir die Pins ins Schienbein rammst... 

--> unbedingt kombinierte Knie-Schienbeinschoner!


----------



## tom23" (28. Juni 2006)

tag zusammen mal wieder!

Kacke, ich glaub, ich muss meine Gabel einschicken.
Die Zugstufenverstellung rastet weder links noch rechts ein.
Man kann also in beide Richtungen endlos drehen, ohne Anschlag...klicken tuts aber.

Also, wenn mir einer von den vielen vielen RLC- Eigentümern mit Kenntnissen
über das Innenleben der Gabel hier
vielleicht einen wertvollen Tip geben will, der nicht beinhaltet,
dass ich einige Wochen ohne Bike rumhocke...immer gern!


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Juni 2006)

Stell die Frage im Federgabelsubforum, oder (fast noch besser) im Bikeboard --> dort wirst du mehr qualifizierte Antworten finden, vermute ich!

Eine (laienhafte) Idee: ist diese kleine Inbusschraube an der Zugstufenverstellung möglicherweise locker --> hat sich da was gelöst?


----------



## tom23" (28. Juni 2006)

Hi Flo,

also, eine von den drei kleinen Madenschrauben, die sich unter dem Deckel befinden, fehlt.
Lt. Service, drücken diese kleine Kügelchen in eine Nut, dies justiert das Spiel,
das die ganze Gschichte hat, hat aber ang. keinen Einfluss auf die Zugstufenverstellung.

Die Schraube besorge ich mir nachher.
Hab auch schon beim Service angerufen, und ich komm wohl ums Einschicken nicht rum, Mist.

Aber ich werd das Bike auf keinen Fall vor dem WE einschicken, da es nach Kitzbühel geht am Freitag.

Ich werd auch noch testen, ob und in wieweit ein Verdrehen überhaupt Einfluss hat.


----------



## unchained (28. Juni 2006)

Schade das immer sowas vor großen Ausflügen passieren muss .... und das bei dem Preis


----------



## tom23" (28. Juni 2006)

mei, aber die Zugstufeneinstellung ist jetzt nicht sooo wichtig, wies gerade eingestellt ist, das passt schon, das Rad ist alles andere als unbrauchbar.
Über den Luftdruck geht auch einiges.

Trotzdem...jetzt schon kein Bock,  mein geliebtes Rad für eine Woche wegzuschicken, und das wird kommen...


----------



## cos75 (28. Juni 2006)

Hi Tom,

also wenn die Zustufeneinstellung so passt würde ich jetzt gar nichts an Canyon schicken. Wie man hier so am Rande mitkriegt, dauert es zur Zeit teilweise 4 Wochen oder länger bis das Zeug zurückkommt. Ich würde an deiner Stelle bis zum Winter damit weiterfahren und dann die Gabel einschicken.

Gruß
Markus



			
				tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> mei, aber die Zugstufeneinstellung ist jetzt nicht sooo wichtig, wies gerade eingestellt ist, das passt schon, das Rad ist alles andere als unbrauchbar.
> Über den Luftdruck geht auch einiges.
> 
> Trotzdem...jetzt schon kein Bock,  mein geliebtes Rad für eine Woche wegzuschicken, und das wird kommen...


----------



## tom23" (28. Juni 2006)

ja, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht...und es mit Canyon auch schon abgeklÃ¤rt, die Garantie erlischt auf keinen Fall, die haben einen Vermerk gemacht, lassen mich weiterfahren und ich leb doch keine 4 Wochen ohne Rad...im Sommer!

Bei DÃ¤mpfern und Federgabeln ist halt Sense mit Eigenreperatur bei mir (noch), bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, wie ich mit dem Service der Gabel umgehen soll... jedes mal 105 â¬ Minimum, das haut schon rein.

Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (7. Juli 2006)

ESX Fahrer haben ein Super Bike
Heute in der Bike 08/06 wurde das ESX8 mit einem Bike-Urteil SUPER
gekrönt


----------



## weissbierbiker (7. Juli 2006)

Ein Italiener, ein Schweizer und ein Deutscher werden in einem
arabischen Kleinstaat erwischt, wie sie nach ihrem Fußballturnier völlig
betrunken gegen einen Pavillon pinkeln. Zur Strafe werden sie vor den
Sultan geführt:

"Ihr bekommt alle die Strafe: 20 Peitschenschläge auf den Rücken. Aber
da ich ein großer Fußballfreund bin, gewähre ich jedem von euch zwei
Wünsche. Nur die Zahl der Schläge könnt ihr nicht verringern und die
Strafe nicht wechseln."

Darauf meint der Italiener: "ich hätte gerne ein Bier und ein Kissen."
Mit einem breiten grinsen trinkt er sein Bier und lässt sich das Kissen
dann auf den nackten Rücken binden. Doch schon nach 10 Schlägen ist das
Kissen kaputt und die Schläge hinterlassen unschöne Zeichen auf seinem Rücken.

Der Schweizer sieht das und meint nach einiger Zeit des Nachdenkens:
"Ich hätte dann gerne zwei Kissen auf den Rücken gebunden." Doch nach 15
kräftigen Schlägen hat auch er Pech und die letzten hinterlassen unschöne Zeichen auf seinem Rücken.

Der Sultan wendet sich dem Deutschen zu: "Willst du um zwei große Kissen
bitten?"
Der Deutsche antwortet grinsend: "Nein, mein erster Wunsch soll die Schläge verdoppeln!"

Betretenes Schweigen im Saal. "Und dein zweiter Wunsch?"




"Bindet mir den Italiener auf den Rücken"


----------



## RonnyS (9. Juli 2006)

...nun müßte "WUUDI" wieder aus seinen Flitterwochen retour sein
und ich freue mich schon auf seinen "Bericht" - insbesondere "TEST"


----------



## rumblefish (10. Juli 2006)

Der muss heute einfach mal sein  

---------------------------------


Drei Zwerge sitzen abends gemütlich am Feuer zusammen.
Einer schaut andächtig auf seine Hände und sagt:
"Ich habe so kleine Hände... die hat sonst niemand.
Das lasse ich mir ins Guinessbuch der Rekorde eintragen."
Der zweite Zwerg schaut auf seine Füsse und meint:
"Also ich habe so kleine Füsse... das hat sonst niemand.
Die lasse ich mir auch eintragen."
Daraufhin der dritte Zwerg: "Und ich habe einen so kleinen Schniedel... den
hat sonst niemand auf der Welt. Das lasse ich mir auch eintragen." Am
nächsten Tag wollen die drei Zwerge die Rekorde eintragen lassen. Der Erste
geht ins Guiness-Büro und kommt nach drei Minuten wieder raus: "Alles klar
ich habe den Rekord!" Nun geht der Zweite rein und kommt ebenfalls drei
Minuten später wieder raus und erzählt stolz: "Haha, auch ich habe den
Rekord !" Schließlich geht der dritte Zwerg rein und kommt bereits nach zwei
Minuten wieder raus und
sagt: "Wer zum Teufel sind Fabio Grosso, Alessandro del Piero und Francesco
Totti?"


----------



## thto (10. Juli 2006)

OT - SORRY -
es tut weh so einen großen weltklassefussballer so zu sehen, erst Frings dann Zidane ....






			
				rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Der muss heute einfach mal sein
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Christian_74 (10. Juli 2006)

Zidane = Frings, in einer selber Klasse?










Nicht dein Ernst, oder?

PS: 





> es tut weh so *einen* großen weltklassefussballer so zu sehen


Ach, du hast *einen* gemeint. Das war wohl Zidane. Ok, dann .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (10. Juli 2006)

Zidane war und ist "der" Fußballgott überhaupt. Nur mit der Sache gestern hat er sich keine Freunde gemacht   schade dieser abgang.


----------



## thto (10. Juli 2006)

nein zidane ist weltklasse , italien war an der sperrung für frings beteiligt ung gestern provoktion zidane 1



			
				Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Zidane = Frings, in einer selber Klasse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unchained (10. Juli 2006)

jap! man sieht schon leichte parallelen zum betrugsskandal der italienischen Liga. Aber zum Glück kriegn die heute ordentlich einen drauf !


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (13. Juli 2006)

So nächste Woche ist es nun soweit, nachdem wir letztes Jahr mit unseren Canyons den Jakobsweg durch Spanien bestritten haben, und wir alle immer noch schwer beeindruckt sind (Nein natürlich sind wir in der zwischenzeit auch andere Touren gefahren )

gehts nun nächste Woche endlich los!!!

Oberstdorf - Riva - und mal schaun vielleicht wieder auf ner anderen Route zurück (Wenn wir nicht am Gardasee kleben bleiben)

Geplant war eine Tour mit 8 Leuten, bis zum heutigen Tag sind wir auf 2 zusammengebröselt 

ABer wir fahren!!!! 

Bis bald !!!


----------



## Mutton (13. Juli 2006)

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht. Viel Spaß und passendes Wetter. FOtos sind erwünscht


----------



## wagmacX (13. Juli 2006)

Viel Glück und vor allem schönes Wetter. Ich / wir haben so was auch für das nächste Jahr geplant. Bin gespannt auf Deinen Reisebericht


----------



## unchained (23. Juli 2006)

Neulich beim Surfen bei Ebay entdeckt. 

Da verkauft jemand ein Spectral ?! ?!  Sind denn überhautp schon welche ausgeliefert worden? Oder bin ich nicht up to date? 

hier der link

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Mountainb...8QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kette-links (23. Juli 2006)

Komisch, das teuerste Spectral liegt bei 3.500,-. Aber wahrscheinlich weil es angeblich '' gelb'' sein soll    . 
Ist vielleicht ein ''Tour de France Special Spectral''    .
Ne, ganz im Ernst, irgendetwas stimmt da nicht. Kein Bild vom Radl, schon angeblich seit ca. 4 Monaten im Besitz, und dann noch soll es auch noch '' gelb'' sein.

Ich für mich kann nur sagen, Hände weg 

Einen schönen Radsonntag an Alle


----------



## Didi123 (24. Juli 2006)

Eben, ein gelbes Spectral hat nicht jeder...
Außerdem:


> Habe ich eine Tasche gekauft wo Werkzeug drinnen ist und ein neuer Ersatzschlauch für das Fahrrad


Allein das rechtfertigt doch schon den Mehrpreis, oder...?!?


----------



## unchained (24. Juli 2006)

Sehr sehr komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Juli 2006)

Ich habe an den Scherzkeks jetzt ein Mail geschrieben:


> Soso, ein Canyon Spectral verkaufst du? Seltsam, da noch kein einziges von Canyon ausgeliefert wurde, schon gar nicht in gelb -- so wird es nämlich gar nicht angeboten.
> Was für ein Zufall, dass du kein Foto anbieten kannst...



Seine Antwort...  


> Blabla,
> verkauf dass Bike für einen Bekannten,deshalb kein Foto kann aber auch angeschaut werden.
> Nummer anrufen Termin ausmachen.Bike wurde ganz normal im Fachgeschäft verkauft....



Mittlerweile hat er die Auktion aber doch beendet...


----------



## unchained (24. Juli 2006)

Was soll man von solchen leuten halten? Oh man !


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Juli 2006)

Und das Ende der Geschichte:


> Moin,
> hab ich auch schon gemerkt. Der Depp hat mir die falsche Beschreibung zugeschickt...das Bike ist aber von Canyon und hat fast 4000? gekostet. rechnung hab ich hier zur Hand...ist mir aber egal soll sein scheiß wo anders verkaufen. War jetzt selbst mal auf der Homepage und hab gesehen das es die falsche Beschreibung ist. Hier die Nummer von der Pfeife 01757477***
> Danke für die info
> Gruß Steven


----------



## unchained (25. Juli 2006)

Der will sich nur rausreden .....


----------



## aNo0Bis (25. Juli 2006)

Glaub ich nicht, der Typ ist sauber, der hat auch ein XC12 im Keller, Modell 2010.


----------



## unchained (25. Juli 2006)

genau


----------



## löösns (28. Juli 2006)

nee, der typ hat 100% positive bewertungen... glaube nicht, dass der bewusst solchen scheiss machen würde! aber sein "freund" ist ein *********!


----------



## User129 (5. August 2006)

HILFE!!

Ich habe an meinem schönen Canyon FX 2000 welches ich am 11.7.2001 gekauft habe einen Riss gefunden.  
Und zwar am Hinterbau, direkt da wo der Dämpfer verschraubt ist.

Die 5 Jahre Garantie sind ja jetzt leider um nicht mal einen Monat vorbei.

Jedoch meine ich zu erkennen, das der Riss an der Dämpferaufnahme, auf den Bildern die ich von meinem Rad im April gemacht habe auch schon da war.
(Ein paar Tage später habe ich dann auch eines der Bilder hier in der Canyon-gallerie gepostet (Seite 39)).

Wisst ihr ob Canyon da Kulanz zeigt oder wie ich das am besten angehe?

Werde natürlich Montag erstmal Anrufen.

(Anzumerken wäre vielleicht auch noch, dass ich mit meinen 63 kg nicht der Schwerste bin, ich hier in Bremen ausschließlich Asphaltstraßen fahre und maximal 2 Wochen im Jahr in den Alpen richtig zum Mountainbiken komme. Das Rad hat jetzt eine Laufleistung von genau 4423 km und die Kette sowie die Kassette wurden gerade erst zum ersten Mal gewechselt. Die HS33 Bremsklötze sind noch nicht einmal gewechselt worden.)

oh man was mach ich nur mein schönes FX2000


----------



## unchained (6. August 2006)

Hinterbau austauschen?!  wärst nich der erste

Ich meine gehört zu haben das der Hinterbau dann ausgetauscht wird. oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (6. August 2006)

das wäre natürlich wunderbar  

war mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich mir da Hoffnungen machen kann das Canyon noch welche auf Lager hat, denn es ist ja nicht mehr das Neuste.


----------



## Christian_74 (7. August 2006)

@User129, Canyon ist oftmals in solchen Fällen kulant. Schicke ihnen einen freundlichen Mail in dem du die Situation schliderst oder hier direkt an Staabi. 1 Monat überzug auf 5 Jahren ist echt nicht viel, vor allem wenn der Riss schon voher da war. Es könnte jedoch dazu kommen, dass Canyon nicht mehr die Teile auf Lager hat (kam bei den Riss meines FX vor) und dass du ein Angebot für ein neuen Rahmen kriegst.

Grüße.


----------



## RonnyS (1. September 2006)

Wuudi ....wo bleibt die  W X C 9.0 Bestellung für Deine Frau ?
(Weihnachten steht vor der Tür !)


----------



## RonnyS (4. Oktober 2006)

Kleine Hilfe für jemanden der ein ES-7 Gr. M sucht
---> siehe Flohmarkt


----------



## cos75 (13. November 2006)

Argh....Augus1328 und ich wollten diese Wochenende nach Meran und Bozen. Jetzt fahren dort fast alle Gondeln nicht wegen Revision !  

Fahren da auch Busse ?


----------



## Wern (13. November 2006)

Brauch ich mich wenigstens schon nicht zu ärgen dass ich nicht mitfahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (13. November 2006)

Wern schrieb:


> Brauch ich mich wenigstens schon nicht zu ärgen dass ich nicht mitfahren kann.


Wäre sogar noch ein Platz in Oli's VW Bus frei gewesen. Hättest nur nach München kommen müssen  Jetzt ärgerst dich mit, stimmts ?


----------



## Augus1328 (13. November 2006)

Vielleicht kann uns hier der aemkei77 oder der Wuudi bissi weiterhelfen. Für Sonntag Meran reichen eigentlich schon Burgstall u. Vilpian, allerdings für Samstag ist halt schade, dass in Bozen z.Zt. nur Kohlern fährt.

Also liebe Südtiroler, macht mal eine Ansage wie man alternativ Jenesien u. Ritten fahren kann.

Merci u. Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (14. November 2006)

Also Christoph (http://www.christophsbikeclub.com/seilbahn.php) fährt die Tour mit Bus, weiß nicht ob er auch schon in Winterpause ist.

Ich bin am Sonntag kleine Runde Vellau und Schlundensteinweg gefahren. Außer so nem besch** Wind war's saugeil und auch fein warm


----------



## aemkei77 (14. November 2006)

Busersatzverkehr gibt es immer, wenn die Bahn zu ist, in den letzten Jahren war es auch nie ein Problem ein Rad mitzunehmen.

Zur Sicherheit anrufen:

Funivia Bolzano - San Genesio Sad - Trasporto Locale
39100 Bolzano (BZ) - Via Rafenstein, 15
    * 0471 978436
    * 800 846047

Funivia Bolzano - Soprabolzano Sad - Trasporto Locale
39100 Bolzano (BZ) - Via Renon, 12
    * 0471 978479
    * 800 846047

Wobei ich nicht weiss, ob die 800er Nummern aus dem Ausland funktionieren.


----------



## Augus1328 (14. November 2006)

Ich wusste auf Euch ist verlass. Mille Grazie...  

Als Alternative könnte ich auch Auto oben abstellen u. wenn wir unten sind, dann könnt ich mit`m Taxi das Auto wieder abholen. Taxi ist bestimmt auch nicht viel teurer als 3 Liftkarten mit Bikes.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (14. November 2006)

Wie wär's mit entweder einen "Shuttler-Sklaven" mitnehmen, oder abwechselnd einer immer nicht fahren ?

Dann könntet ihr noch viele weitere tolle Trails fahren


----------



## thto (14. November 2006)

hi,
weiss jemand die torx größe von den schrauben der befestigung der scheibe an der nabe beim ES7 ?
danke für eine antwort
Thorsten


----------



## Augus1328 (14. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit entweder einen "Shuttler-Sklaven" mitnehmen, oder abwechselnd einer immer nicht fahren ?
> 
> Dann könntet ihr noch viele weitere tolle Trails fahren



Wuudi, was machst Du am nächsten Samstag


----------



## tom23" (14. November 2006)

thto schrieb:


> hi,
> weiss jemand die torx größe von den schrauben der befestigung der scheibe an der nabe beim ES7 ?
> danke für eine antwort
> Thorsten



heißt T25


----------



## Wuudi (14. November 2006)

Diesen ? 18. oder nächsten 25. ?

Biken  aber sicher net Taxi spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (14. November 2006)

tom23";3182259 schrieb:
			
		

> heißt T25



1000 dank für den schnellen support danke !!!


----------



## Augus1328 (14. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Diesen ? 18. oder nächsten 25. ?
> 
> Biken  aber sicher net Taxi spielen



Diesen, am Samstag in Bozen u. am Sonntag bei Dir (Burgstall u. Vilpian).

Wenn Du Lust hast dann kannst gerne mitfahren.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (14. November 2006)

Wer shuttelt ?


----------



## cos75 (14. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Wer shuttelt ?


Deine Frau ?


----------



## Augus1328 (14. November 2006)

Gute Idee, Sie darf auch mit meinem VW Bus fahren  

In Burgstall u. Vilpian fährt ja die Gondel, aber Bozen  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## thto (14. November 2006)

verfolge oft das canyon forum, irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass der/unser ton immer härter und extremer wird ?


----------



## Wuudi (14. November 2006)

Ups, hab i erst jetz glesen.

Weis net ob sie da so einverstanden is


----------



## Sisu (14. November 2006)

thto schrieb:


> verfolge oft das canyon forum, irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass der/unser ton immer härter und extremer wird ?



...ist mir auch schon aufgefallen....mag aber auch an der Agressivität mancher Personen hier liegen, die wiederum andere provoziert..and so on!

Ich persönlich find´s auch nicht gut!


----------



## schappi (14. November 2006)

Hallo Sisu
Es gibt aber auch zu viele die auf die Sonderlinge und Provokateure einsteigen.
Warum ignoriert ihr die nicht einfach, dann schläft das Thema von alleine ein.
Du läss die auch immer wieder gegenüber einer Person zu Äusserungen hinreissen die dann dazu führen das du beleidigt wirst.
das ist die Sache nicht wert. wenn die keine Aufmerksamkeit bekommen wandern die in ein andres Forum ab.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (14. November 2006)

P.S. ich will euch ja nicht die Stimmung versauen, aber....

http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/suedtirol.htm
"Am Samstag werden die Wolken oft dicht sein und die Niederschläge halten an."

...heute war noch strahlendes Sonnenwetter


----------



## cos75 (14. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> P.S. ich will euch ja nicht die Stimmung versauen, aber....
> 
> http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/suedtirol.htm
> "Am Samstag werden die Wolken oft dicht sein und die Niederschläge halten an."
> ...



Grmpf....naja heute ist ja erst Dienstag, mal abwarten.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (14. November 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sisu
> Es gibt aber auch zu viele die auf die Sonderlinge und Provokateure einsteigen.
> Warum ignoriert ihr die nicht einfach, dann schläft das Thema von alleine ein.
> Du läss die auch immer wieder gegenüber einer Person zu Äusserungen hinreissen die dann dazu führen das du beleidigt wirst.
> ...


Absolut richtige Aussage!!Es gibt immer ein paar Personen die..tja,fragwürdig sind.Da hilft in der Tat einfach nur Grösse beweisen und diese zu ignorieren.Dann erledigt sich das mittelfristig von alleine.Diese Stategie verfolge ich schon lange.


----------



## Augus1328 (15. November 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> Grmpf....naja heute ist ja erst Dienstag, mal abwarten.



Mal Donnerstag abwarten, dann sollte alles aussagekräftiger sein. 
Wenn`s regnet macht`s keinen Sinn, aber ich bin noch guter Hoffnung.  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

Ne, mit Regen wird's ne riskante Rutschpartie.... aber noch kann man nichts sagen, der Regen kann schon am Freitag kommen oder erst am Sonntag...


----------



## Sisu (15. November 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sisu
> Es gibt aber auch zu viele die auf die Sonderlinge und Provokateure einsteigen.
> Warum ignoriert ihr die nicht einfach, dann schläft das Thema von alleine ein.
> Du läss die auch immer wieder gegenüber einer Person zu Äusserungen hinreissen die dann dazu führen das du beleidigt wirst.
> ...



....wo du Recht hast hast du Recht 
ich versuche es mal.....sonst kann ich ihn zur Not ja auch einfach wegfiltern 

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

Schaut nicht gut aus...

Am Freitag wird es in ganz Südtirol überwiegend bewölkt sein, stellenweise kann es auch leicht regnen. Die Schneefallgrenze wird bei ca. 2000 m liegen. Am Samstag überquert eine Störung die Alpen, sie bringt Wolken und Niederschläge mit sich. Schon am Sonntag wird es zeitweise wieder sonnig.


----------



## aemkei77 (15. November 2006)

geh Wuudi, seit wann stimmt den der Wetterbericht  
will heuer auch nochmal zum Fahren kommen...


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

Ok stimmt schon, in Bezug auf den Meraner Raum ist der fast immer schlechter als es de facto ist. Immer wenns a bissele regnen sollte hat's nicht geregnet .
Es besteht noch Hoffnung.


Nur letztes Jahr wurden unergiebige Schneefälle angekündigt... und es kamen 30cm


----------



## Augus1328 (16. November 2006)

Naja, wenn ich so die diversen Vorhersagen lese schaut`s ganz gut aus.

http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/suedtirol.htm

http://www.wetteronline.de/Italien/Meran.htm

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0201&type=WORLD&id=72473

FREUDE FREUDE. Bissi Regen ist egal...

Und Wuudi, Bock auf ne Ausfahrt? Samstag sind wir in Bozen und Sonntag stehen jegliche Varianten in Burgstall u. Vilipian auf`m Plan.  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (16. November 2006)

Ihr alte Shuttler 

Hafling fährt ihr nicht ? Nur Burgstall ? Bin ich - shame on me - noch nie gewesen


----------



## aemkei77 (16. November 2006)

hast was versäumt!


----------



## Augus1328 (16. November 2006)

Hafling bin ich letztes Mal gefahren. Fahrtechnisch find ich `s nicht so prickelnd, daher Burgstall und Vilpian.

Wie fährt sich eigentlich Jenesien u. Kohlern wenn`s feucht ist?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## aemkei77 (16. November 2006)

KOhlern ist OK, wenns aber stark geregnet hat im Mittelteil aber rutschig, da zur zeit viel laub liegt. trotzdem fahrbar


----------



## cos75 (17. November 2006)

Also Samstag siehts jetzt auf wetteronline gar nicht mehr gut aus...  
http://www.wetteronline.de/Italien/Bozen.htm


----------



## Augus1328 (17. November 2006)

Hi Markus,

hier:
http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/suedtirol.htm

steht:
Am Samstag überquert eine Störung die Alpen, sie bringt Wolken und verbreitet Niederschläge mit sich. Die Schneefallgrenze wird in 2000 m Höhe liegen, große Niederschlagsmengen sind aber nicht zu erwarten. Am Sonntag bessert sich das Wetter langsam und die Niederschläge klingen ab. Zeitweise wird sich auch die Sonne zeigen. Am Montag werden sich Sonne und Wolken abwechseln. 

Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht genau was ich sagen soll, hmmm  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (17. November 2006)

Jetzt aktualisiert:

Morgen  Samstag:
Allgemeine Wetterlage:
Eine Störung überquert Südtirol und sorgt für trübes und unbeständiges Wetter.
Das Wetter morgen:
Von der Früh an sind die Wolken in Südtirol dicht, von Westen setzen am Vormittag Niederschläge ein. Am Nachmittag regnet es verbreitet, die Schneefallgrenze liegt in ca. 2000 m Höhe. In den Tälern liegen die Temperaturen in der Früh zwischen 3° und 7°, am Nachmittag ist es nicht viel wärmer mit Höchstwerten von 6° bis 10°.


----------



## Augus1328 (17. November 2006)

********, dann macht es wenig Sinn zu fahren  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (17. November 2006)

Es kann aber auch sein, dass es in Bozen vormittag nur bewölkt ist und erst gegen (späten) Nachmittag regnet. Sonntag sollte dann wieder passen .... 

Wie ich schon vor nem Monat sagte: Glückspiel ....


----------



## Augus1328 (17. November 2006)

Hi Wuudi,

auf Glückspiel haben ich keinen Bock, dafür ist der Weg zu weit.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## cos75 (17. November 2006)

Gute Entscheidung, Oli. Meran und Bozen laufen nicht weg.


----------



## Wuudi (18. November 2006)

Es ist total benebelt und regnet auch leicht.....


----------



## Trailsucker (18. November 2006)

dann kann ich euch nur das frankenland empfehlen. hier ist es sonnig bei unglaublichen 20°C!!!!!!! (in der sonne)


----------



## cos75 (20. November 2006)

Ahoi,

da ich des öfteren mal per PN gefragt werde, wie ich mit meinem Bike so zufrieden bin, habe ich jetzt mal meine Meinung und Erfahrung nach 9 Monaten mit dem ESX7 in die Biketests geschrieben.  

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Wern (21. November 2006)

@ Markus
Guter Bericht. Kann vieles bestätigen. Wär mal interessant die Größe S zu fahren (anstatt L). Natürlich nur bergab. 
Zu den Drops: Der Pearl ist so progressiv, der schlägt auch bei schlecht gelandeten Drops über 1,5 m nicht wirklich durch. Also der Durchschlagschutz ist genial. Die Pike, bei mir mit der xtra Firm Feder, ist da schon viel öfter durchgeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (21. November 2006)

@cos75 danke für die meinung, super bericht !


----------



## cos75 (21. November 2006)

Wern schrieb:


> @ Markus
> Guter Bericht. Kann vieles bestätigen. Wär mal interessant die Größe S zu fahren (anstatt L). Natürlich nur bergab.
> Zu den Drops: Der Pearl ist so progressiv, der schlägt auch bei schlecht gelandeten Drops über 1,5 m nicht wirklich durch. Also der Durchschlagschutz ist genial. Die Pike, bei mir mit der xtra Firm Feder, ist da schon viel öfter durchgeschlagen.



Servus Wern,
ja was dem Torque an Durchschlagschutz fehlt, hat das ES/ESX. Wenn man mit 40% SAG im Bikepark ohne Durchschlag rumdroppen kann, sind das ja richtige Freeride-Qualitäten.  Für den gedachten Einsatzbereich des Bikes wäre aber mehr nutzbarer Federweg besser.
Meine Pike schlägt bei Minidrops auch immer durch, werde wohl nächstes Jahr mal die Firm Feder probieren.

Gruß
Markus

@thto: Danke für das Lob !


----------



## Augus1328 (21. November 2006)

Hey Markus, droppen ist aber was anderes  

Duck u. wech
Oli


----------



## cos75 (22. November 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Gruss
> Oli


Das ist viel schlimmer, hehe !


----------



## Trailsucker (22. November 2006)

also ich kann mich da nicht so beschweren. ich habe bei 20-20% sag nach touren noch 1cm spielraum (allerdings waren da vll ein paar spünge dabei) und nach einem 1,5m drop vll noch einen halben. ich glaub aber dass er bei 2m dann an der grenze wäre. aber das fahr ich ncht mit dem ES (obwohl??^^)


----------



## Wuudi (24. November 2006)

Also, diese Woche wäre es besser.... vor allem Sonntag/Montag:

http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/suedtirol.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (24. November 2006)

kommt die seite heut noch  ??


----------



## thory (24. November 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> da ich des öfteren mal per PN gefragt werde, wie ich mit meinem Bike so zufrieden bin, habe ich jetzt mal meine Meinung und Erfahrung nach 9 Monaten mit dem ESX7 in die Biketests geschrieben.
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus,
sehr schöner und informativer Bericht. 
Ein Freund von mir ist seit kurzem Besitzer des ESX8 (rate mal wessen Rat er dabei folgte... ).
Was mir an dem Rad auffällt: es scheint mir doch recht Tourenmässig ausgelegt zu sein. Gestern  bei der "Jungfernfahrt" bin ich mit dem Epic gefahren und durfte ganz schön reintreten hinterher zu kommen.
Stört Dich eigentlich die recht hohe Oberrohrhöhe, also die geringe Schrittfreiheit?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## braintrust (24. November 2006)

hu ersten 12h vom tag sind um und noch keine neue seite


----------



## Wuudi (24. November 2006)

Freitag ist erst um 23:59:59 zu Ende 

Noch ist alles on-time


----------



## tom23" (24. November 2006)

Hi beieinander,

ich weiß, ich wär im Lokalforum besser aufgehoben, aber vielleicht kann einer von euch schnell einen guten Tip schießen für eine Tagestour im *Altmühltal* ab Ingolstadt mit Auto, Fahrzeit Auto unter 30 min, soll traillastig sein und zwischen 3 und 5 Stunden dauern


----------



## Augus1328 (24. November 2006)

Hi Wuudi,

gibt keinen Grund zu Euch zu fahren. Bei uns ist viel wärmer als bei Euch...  

Salve
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (24. November 2006)

Gibt tausend Gründe  ! Da wären einmal hauptsächlich die:

- viel geileren Trails


----------



## Augus1328 (24. November 2006)

ne, Wuudi, da muß ich Dir widersprechen  und ich glaub, der cos75 auch.

Da muß ich Dir sogar fast unterstellen, daß Du noch nie in den Bayrischen Alpen u. im deutsch/österreichischen Grenzgebiet unterwegs warst. Da sind Trails ala Vilpian oder Burgstall Kindergeburtstag.

Aber es gibt natürlich immer unterschiedliche Sichtweisen. Die Trails bei Euch sind top um in die Saison zu starten oder die Saison ausklingen zu lassen, wenn bei uns quasi noch oder schon Schnee liegt. Fahrtechnisch find ich Sie nicht so anspruchsvoll wie die Trails bei uns. Forstwege sind für mich übrigens keine Trails.

Ich lasse einfach am nächsten Montag wieder Fotos sprechen.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (24. November 2006)

Heh, sprech ich von Forstwegen ?

Aber sicher, jedem das seine. Du suchst die absolut anspruchsvollen Trails, ich mag's lieber flowig und flüssig und nicht ganz so verbockt.

Btw. ich war schon mal im Berchtesgadener Land , das war aber 2003 und ich ein Bike-Neuling auf Forstwegen ....


----------



## thory (24. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Heh, sprech ich von Forstwegen ?
> 
> ..die absolut anspruchsvollen Trails, ....nicht ganz so verbockt.



die verbockten Trails mag ich auch nicht  
Wobei ich jetzt keinen Grund sehe, warum es in Meran um Umgebung nicht ähnlich schwierige  Trails wie bei uns geben sollte - sind vielleicht nicht so bekannt. Genauso, wie die meisten biker ja auch von bayern glauben, dass es da nur moser'sche forstwege gäbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. November 2006)

Hey was zieht ihr hier für eine Machoshow ala meiner ist länger als deiner ab?
  Ihr habt beide geile Trails (verglichen mit dem Wilseder Berg)
Frust das die neue Homepage noch nicht raus ist?

Gruß
aus der Norddeutschen Tiefebene
Schappi


----------



## Augus1328 (24. November 2006)

nö, keine Machoshow....

Eigentlich wollte ich Wuudi nur einladen mal mit uns hier im schönen Alpenvorland zu biken  

Nice weekend
Oli


----------



## cos75 (25. November 2006)

thory schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> sehr schöner und informativer Bericht.
> Ein Freund von mir ist seit kurzem Besitzer des ESX8 (rate mal wessen Rat er dabei folgte... ).
> Was mir an dem Rad auffällt: es scheint mir doch recht Tourenmässig ausgelegt zu sein. Gestern  bei der "Jungfernfahrt" bin ich mit dem Epic gefahren und durfte ganz schön reintreten hinterher zu kommen.
> ...



Hi Thomas,

was meinst du mit Tourenmäßig ? Ich fahre ja Größe S bei 1,78m, sitze also ziemlich aufrecht auf dem Bike, was nicht gerade einer Tourenbikeposition entspricht. Ich freue mich aber jedes mal über das leichte Gewicht wenns bergauf geht oder ich das Bike tragen muss. Schrittfreiheit hab ich wirklich nicht viel, die war auch der Grund warum ich S statt M genommen habe.

@Oli: Gibt in Südtirol ja noch mehr Trails als die Bekannten mit Gondel. Die kennen aber bestimmt nur die Locals. Unsere Trails wird auch kein Tourist kennen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## tom23" (25. November 2006)

auf geht's, ein wunderschöner Tag zum Biken!


----------



## Wuudi (25. November 2006)

Hier net, noch alles bewölkt, aber morgen soll's gut werden. Schlundenstein ich komme


----------



## tom23" (25. November 2006)

na, wunderschöner Tag kann auch bedeuten, Schlammschlacht und nasses Laub..aber immerhin war ich jetzt mal am geografischen Mittelpunkt Bayerns! 

Wow


----------



## thory (26. November 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> ...
> was meinst du mit Tourenmäßig ? ...



Hei Markus,
mit Touren-mäßig meine ich eine etwas gestreckte Sitzposition und das ich vom Zusehen her den Eindruck hatte, dass das Teil Vortrieb ohne Ende erzeugt. Ich habe wirklich den Eindruck, dass man mit dem ESX Strecke machen kann eben wie mit einem Tourenrad. 
Bei Dir verstehe ich dass Du eine an sich zu kleine Größe gewählt hast, damit das Rad sozusagen mehr zum Enduro für Dich wird - richtig?
Ich denke, daß ich das ESX in XL demnächst mal ein wenig probefahren kann - dann mache ich mir mein eigenes Bild.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## cos75 (27. November 2006)

thory schrieb:


> Bei Dir verstehe ich dass Du eine an sich zu kleine Größe gewählt hast, damit das Rad sozusagen mehr zum Enduro für Dich wird - richtig?


Damals war das nicht der Grund sich für die kleinere Größe zu entscheiden, sondern nur die Überstandshöhe. Hatte damals auch geplant, den Rahmen auf Ebay zu verticken und alle übrigen Teile an ein Liteville (das ja eine schön niedrige Überstandshöhe hat) zu bauen. Als ich aber die erste Tour mit dem Bike gefahren bin, fand ich die Rahmengröße so super und ideal für mich, dass ich den Rahmentausch-Gedanken schnell verworfen habe.

Berichte mal wie sich das ESX im Vergleich zum Torque fährt, das würde mich schon interessieren. Aber schade, dass das ESX nicht in L wie dein Torque ist, das wäre für einen Vergleich sicher besser.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## pjfa (27. November 2006)

After my XC7, my friends buy a ES6 and a Torque 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (27. November 2006)

how much did they pay you for the saddle- contract ?


----------



## thory (28. November 2006)

Hallo Markus,



cos75 schrieb:


> Hatte damals auch geplant, den Rahmen auf Ebay zu verticken und alle übrigen Teile an ein Liteville (das ja eine schön niedrige Überstandshöhe hat) zu bauen.



das war auch mal ein ES7:






> Als ich aber die erste Tour mit dem Bike gefahren bin, fand ich die Rahmengröße so super und ideal für mich, dass ich den Rahmentausch-Gedanken schnell verworfen habe.


sag es "ihr" bitte nicht ...   



> Berichte mal wie sich das ESX im Vergleich zum Torque fährt, das würde mich schon interessieren. Aber schade, dass das ESX nicht in L wie dein Torque ist, das wäre für einen Vergleich sicher besser.


Eigentlich wollte ich das am Donnerstag mal testen, jetzt hat der Spetzl abgesagt und ich eine "Kontaktanzeige" aufgegeben. 

Ich bin auch gespannt wie sich das ESX 8 fährt.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Didi123 (18. Dezember 2006)

Morgen,

hab' mir jetzt mal das XC5 meiner besseren Hälfte für eine kleine Nachmittagsrunde geliehen, dabei ist mir Folgendes aufgefallen:

Wenn man im hohen Gang zügig losfahren will (Ampel, Straße überqueren, etc.), muss man zwangsläufig ziemlich kräftig am Lenker ziehen, um gegenzuhalten... (ist das verständlich?)
Dabei hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sich der Vorbau ziemlich stark verwindet.
Verbaut ist der Syntace F139 mit 115 mm (Std. Vorbau am XC5 Gr. S).
Man kann das auch im Stehen simulieren - Vorderrad mit den Füßen fixieren und den Lenker mir einer Hand nach oben und mit der anderen nach unten biegen.

Jetzt die Frage: Ist das normal, dass sich der Vorbau so stark verwindet?

(Ich selber fahr' ja ein Cannondale, da ist der Vorbau recht kurz (75 mm) und hat auch einen größeren Rohrdurchmesser. Da windet sich gar nix!)

Kam mir echt seltsam vor...


----------



## tom23" (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube, gelesen zu haben, dass eine gewisse Federungswirkung des Systems Lenker/Vorbau bei Syntace duchaus beabsichtigt ist.
Ob das so stark sein sollte, dass es beim Anfahren spürbar ist, weiß ich nicht.
Vielleicht bist du auch nur so ein Stier, dass es dir augenscheinlich auffällt.
Der Vorbau ist ja VR3 gestestet, der sollte schon sehr robust sein...
Vielleicht Antwort im tech Talk?

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Dezember 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage: Ist das normal, dass sich der Vorbau so stark verwindet?


Ja, speziell vom F99 hört man das öfters. Sorgen bezügl. Haltbarkeit würde ich mir deshalb nicht machen.


----------



## Didi123 (18. Dezember 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, gelesen zu haben, dass eine gewisse Federungswirkung des Systems Lenker/Vorbau bei Syntace duchaus beabsichtigt ist.
> Ob das so stark sein sollte, dass es beim Anfahren spürbar ist, weiß ich nicht.
> Vielleicht bist du auch nur so ein Stier, dass es dir augenscheinlich auffällt.
> Der Vorbau ist ja VR3 gestestet, der sollte schon sehr robust sein...
> Vielleicht Antwort im tech Talk?



Naja, der Leichteste bin ich nicht...  
Für den TechTalk rentiert sich's nicht. 
Wollte nur mal so am Rande wissen, ob das nur mir auffällt. Hab' hier noch nix dazu gelesen, deshalb dachte ich, ich frag' mal...



			
				FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sorgen bezügl. Haltbarkeit würde ich mir deshalb nicht machen.



Das nicht, aber ein eigenartiges Gefühl ist das schon, zumal mein CD echt bocksteif ist...
Wie isses denn bei den ES'...? Ist euch noch nix in der Hinsicht aufgefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab den normalen VRO, da ist alles steif.

Es ist normal, dass Leichtbauteile nicht so steif sind.


----------



## Didi123 (18. Dezember 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ...Es ist normal, dass Leichtbauteile nicht so steif sind.



Eh klar, nur dachte ich nicht unbedingt, dass der F139 zu den Leichtbauteilen zählt.
Naja, ich muß es ja nicht fahren und meine Freundin hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht darüber beschwert...


----------



## Sisu (22. Dezember 2006)

.....so.....wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, ist mir zwar noch gar nicht danach zu mute(Weihnachten), aber nichts desto trotz wollte ich mich für dieses Jahr aus dem Forum verabschieden  und euch allen :

Fröhliche Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr wünschen 

und für alle nicht deutsch sprechenden:

God jul och gott nytt ar 
Hyvää joulua ja onnellista uutta vuotta  
Buon Natale e felice anno nuovo
Feliz Navidad y prospero ano nuevo 
Joyeux Noel et bonne année
Merry christmas and a happy new year 

Sisu


----------



## GerhardO (22. Dezember 2006)

*EBENFALLS !!!*


----------



## RonnyS (23. Dezember 2006)

wünsche ich Euch auch Allen und auf ein sonniges, warmes und angenehmes
Bike Wochenend-Wetter in 2007


----------



## Sport (27. Dezember 2006)

Ich finde, dass Canyon zurzeit eine der besten Marken im Mountainbikesektor darstellt, und interessiere mich deshalb auch fÃ¼r einen Canyon Rahmen. Nur finde ich die Preise der Rahmen im VerhÃ¤ltnis zu den Bikes doch ziemlich hoch.
1000â¬ fÃ¼r ein ES und 600â¬ fÃ¼r ein Hardtail?

Weshalb sind die Rahmen denn im VerhÃ¤ltnis zu den Bikes so teuer?


----------



## pr0phet (27. Dezember 2006)

nur einen rahmen zu kaufen lohnt sich bei canyon nicht find ich! also lieber gleich ein komplettbike kaufen und die teile die einem nicht gefallen austauschen...


----------



## Janosh (31. Dezember 2006)

*happy new year an alle und immer schön senkrecht bleiben in 2007..* prost


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir guten Rutsch und Happy Trails im 2007 an alle Canyon Fahrer


----------



## GT_Frodo (1. Januar 2007)

prost neujahr, guten Rutsch und fleißiges trainieren nach dem AUsnüchtern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Januar 2007)

Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr an alle.


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

Aaach mir gehts grad Wunderbar, mein XC6.0 ist so gut wie unterwegs, muss nur noch auf die Rechnung warten und gleich einzahlen.


----------



## braintrust (5. Januar 2007)

ey rofl


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Januar 2007)

Was denn


----------



## cos75 (6. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Aaach mir gehts grad Wunderbar, mein XC6.0 ist so gut wie unterwegs, *muss nur noch auf die Rechnung warten* und gleich einzahlen.



harhar !


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Januar 2007)

Ich wär froh wär sie schon da!! Das Bike geht erst los wenn eingezahlt ist. Ich hoff heute kommt die Mail noch - wenn ich das Bike nicht nächste Woche Freitag hab geh ich ab 
Kann ich nämlich noch anständig Nightriden und übers Wochenende fahren. Wenns erst Montag kommt...   Zahl ich lieber etwas Aufschlag meinetwegen damit das schneller da ist  Los los DHL...

@cos75, keine Panik, Kohle liegt da.


----------



## E=MC² (8. Januar 2007)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es in dem anderen Thread schon jemand geschrieben hat; in der aktuellen Bike ist auf jeden Fall der neue Canyon-Katalog drin.


----------



## Didi123 (3. März 2007)

So, muss jetzt diesen Thread mal wieder abstauben... *hust*

Das hier passt zwar eher in den ebay-Kuriositäten Sammelthread, aber ihr versteht's wahrscheinlich besser:
Wusste gar nicht, dass Canyon schon mal Damenräder gebaut hat... *klick*


----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (3. März 2007)

Ja das ist ja auch vom Schweizer Canyon, hat nix mit dem Deutschen Canyon zu tun http://www.canyon.ch/index.php?id=201&no_cache=1&L=0.                 Also auch keine Kuriosität, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (3. März 2007)

Evil-Young-Boy schrieb:


> Ja das ist ja auch vom Schweizer Canyon, hat nix mit dem Deutschen Canyon zu tun http://www.canyon.ch/index.php?id=201&no_cache=1&L=0.                 Also auch keine Kuriosität, sorry



  Ich kenn' Canyon.ch, aber das Rad sieht aus als wäre es von irgendeiner Omma und die letzten 20 Jahre im Schuppen gestanden...


----------



## AmmuNation (4. März 2007)

Ich hätte da auch was zu bieten.. selber Fotografiert, stand beim Kollegen rum


----------



## punkrockhamburg (4. März 2007)

Mal was anders: In der aktuellen BIKE ist ein Test des XC7.0 drin. 
Ist jemand von Euch Abonnent und hat das Heft schon am Start?

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## schappi (4. März 2007)

Das Heft ist gestern angekommen,

dasXC7 ist Testsieger, nur der RP23 Dämpfer hat während des Tests abgekackt. dazu ist noch ein Interview mit Fox Europa im Heft in dem Erklärt wird was das problem ist. Nur ist es das gleiche Problem was sie 2005 mit dem RP3 auch schon hatten.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## unchained (4. März 2007)

die dichtung... eine hohe kunst


----------



## Friuli-Jay (4. März 2007)

Das Bild ist ja sensationell!Fast schon ein Klassiker!Würde mich nicht wundern,wenn Staabi in den nächsten Tagen durchklingelt um es Deinem Kollegen abzukaufen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (4. März 2007)

@unchained: wo is Tom Selleck geblieben???


----------



## unchained (4. März 2007)

der is mitm island-hopper weg  ... und hat die kollegen von der bloodhoundgang vorbeigeschickt .... vllt komtm er bald wieder


----------



## Fischgesicht (4. März 2007)

ois klar. 
Will aber mal hoffen das es nicht zulange dauert. Ich vermisse schon seinen Edelschnautzer


----------



## Didi123 (4. März 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> die dichtung... eine hohe kunst



Wie äußert sich das dann ?

So...?


----------



## unchained (4. März 2007)

ahjo... der kommt bald wieder 


didi, des basst scho so. Genauso muss ein dämpfer aussehen


----------



## Didi123 (8. März 2007)

Hat jemand das aktuelle Mountainbike Magazin ?

...und 'nen Scanner


----------



## AmmuNation (8. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hat jemand das aktuelle Mountainbike Magazin ?
> 
> ...und 'nen Scanner



Was willst du haben? Schreibs mir per PM mit deiner Mailaddy, dann schau ich mal dass ichs dir besorgen kann.


----------



## Didi123 (9. März 2007)

*räusper*

Äh, wie...?
Ich versteh' jetzt nicht ganz...?!


----------



## Didi123 (12. März 2007)

Was Anderes...

Hat jemand den von Canyon zum Sonderpreis von  6,95 .- angebotenen TOPEAK "HP Connector" 
(HP = Hans-Peter ?!  ,Ah nee - wahrscheinlich eher "High-Pressure" )...?







Ist da der gerändelte Teil unabhängig vom Rest drehbar oder ist das ganze Ding aus einem Guss...?
Wäre schön, wenn der vordere Teil drehbar wäre, dann könnte ich's auch für andere Anwendungsfälle gebrauchen...


----------



## Ladymama (12. März 2007)

ich hab so´n ding,der gerändelte teil ist unabhängig vom rest drehbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (12. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> *räusper*
> 
> Äh, wie...?
> Ich versteh' jetzt nicht ganz...?!



Du weisst schon kleiner.. du willst es doch auch..


----------



## Didi123 (13. März 2007)

Ladymama schrieb:


> ich hab so´n ding,der gerändelte teil ist unabhängig vom rest drehbar.



Ah, sehr schön, danke!


----------



## Didi123 (14. März 2007)

Könnte sagenhaft günstig an diverse Selle Italia Sättel rankommen, allerdings nur in den Farben Gelb, Rot oder Blau...!

Sagt mal was dazu, in welcher Farbe würde der Sattel am Besten auf ein weißes Fahrrad passen ? 
Schwarz - logisch, aber der kostet das Doppelte...!! 

Hier mal die Farben:


----------



## Markus23 (14. März 2007)

Nimm den blauen weil:
Blau und Weiß wie lieb ich dich Blau und Weiß ist unsere Bikergarnitur


----------



## privy (14. März 2007)

hi didi123,

was soll den der rote kosten, würde prima zum xc4(06) passen.

privy


----------



## Didi123 (14. März 2007)

Zweirad Stadler hat z.B. den Prolink Genuine Gel in bunt für 39,90 .-, aber nur in manchen (?) Filialen - gesehen hab' ich ihn in Nürnberg.
Haben aber auch noch andere, z.B. Flite Gel, auch als Flow, jede Menge Gelbe Modelle (SLR)... konnte mir aber nicht alles merken.
Das waren Sonderposten, die sie jetzt günstig abgeben können.
Woher kommst Du? 
Hast Du einen Stadler in der Nähe?


----------



## privy (14. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Woher kommst Du?
> Hast Du einen Stadler in der Nähe?



raum koblenz, zuviel ich weiß gibt es hier keinen stadler .

privy


----------



## AmmuNation (14. März 2007)

Ein neuer! Ein neuer!
Wer hat den neuen Canyon Spion hier entdeckt? 

(Huhu Daniel.  )


----------



## Didi123 (15. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Könnte sagenhaft günstig an diverse Selle Italia Sättel rankommen, allerdings nur in den Farben Gelb, Rot oder Blau...!
> 
> Sagt mal was dazu, in welcher Farbe würde der Sattel am Besten auf ein weißes Fahrrad passen ?
> Schwarz - logisch, aber der kostet das Doppelte...!!
> ...



Jetzt sagt schon - welche Farbe passt zum weißen XC 7.0...?
Gelb passt nicht, das ist mir klar - bleibt rot oder blau!

Also...?!

Das Bild hier zeigt die richtige Sattelform, aber beim Obigen sind die Farben realistischer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumabert (15. März 2007)

Schwarz  

ne, ehrlich, bin kein Fan von bunten Sätteln ... aber wenn es nicht anders geht würde ich den roten nehmen, das Blau des blauen finde ich nicht so richtig blau hä?!  

Nimm was dir am besten gefäll, du musst schliesslich damit fahren ... Gelb geht gar net!


----------



## tschobi (16. März 2007)

rot!


----------



## Didi123 (17. März 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> rot!



Jetzt echt...?
Du willst mich veräppeln, oder ?  

Ich glaub', ich bestell' mir den Schwarzen, das Farbexperiment ist mir zu heikel...  

Edit:
Den 2007er gibt's sogar in weiß! 






(Nein, der kommt *sicher* nicht drauf! )


----------



## tschobi (17. März 2007)

Nein, wollte dich nicht veräppeln.... ich dachte nur das schwarz und weiß aus dem Rennen sind wegen dem Preis.   
Von den farbigen würde ich dann den roten wählen.
Wenn du dir doch den weißen oder schwarzen leisten kannst dann auf jeden #Fall einen von denen!!!!!!


----------



## Didi123 (17. März 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Nein, wollte dich nicht veräppeln....


Man weiß ja nie...! 


tschobi schrieb:


> Wenn du dir doch den weißen oder schwarzen leisten kannst dann auf jeden #Fall einen von denen!!!!!!


Geht nicht um leisten können, eher leisten wollen...
Bin seid ebay und Online-Shopping irgendwie zum Schnäppchenjäger geworden, und wenn sich da irgendwo gute 30 Euronen sparen lassen, dann ist das schon ein gutes Gefühl...  
(obwohl, oder vielleicht gerade weil ich vorher schon 2000 Tacken für's Rad hingelegt habe)

Aber irgendwie passen die Farben halt doch nicht so ganz zum Rad, daher denke ich, dass ich den Schwarzen nehmen werde, bevor's total dämlich aussieht!

Hab's glaub' schon irgendwo erwähnt - am HT hab' ich den Gelben dran, aber da passt's auch ganz gut (finde ich):


----------



## Spikey (17. März 2007)

Didi, definitiv den Schwarzen, der weisse, den du ja eh nicht willst, wird zu schnell siffig farbige Sättel fand ich schon immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (17. März 2007)

Meiner:






War auch reduziert, zwar nicht so viel wie die Farbigen, aber immerhin...
Ist jetzt nicht der ganz neue aber von dem hier hat mir das Leder einen robusteren Eindruck gemacht...!


----------



## h34d (23. März 2007)

Kann mir jemand den durchmesser der canyon trinkflaschen sagen? (aktuelles modell!)

mfg
h34d


----------



## Didi123 (24. März 2007)

73 mm


----------



## Boombe (24. März 2007)

@Didi

ich hab nen superforce 105er- ich suche einen kürzeren. was hast du für einen?


----------



## Hitzi (27. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Jetzt echt...?
> Du willst mich veräppeln, oder ?
> 
> Ich glaub', ich bestell' mir den Schwarzen, das Farbexperiment ist mir zu heikel...
> ...



der würde bestens zum XC in weiss passen


----------



## tschobi (27. März 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> der würde bestens zum XC in weiss passen


----------



## Didi123 (28. März 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> @Didi
> 
> ich hab nen superforce 105er- ich suche einen kürzeren. was hast du für einen?



Ich hab' noch gar keinen.
Hab' noch den originalen F139 in 105 drauf, aber der ist mir ein wenig zu lang und - verglichen mit meinem Cannondale - eine ganze Ecke zu weich (hoffe das liegt auch wirklich am Vorbau und nicht an der Gabel  )!
In der Signatur hatte ich erst einen 105er stehen, hab' mich aber jetzt für einen 90er Superforce entschieden - mal sehen, wie sich' damit fährt...


----------



## thomasx (28. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch gar keinen.
> Hab' noch den originalen F139 in 105 drauf, aber der ist mir ein wenig zu lang und - verglichen mit meinem Cannondale - eine ganze Ecke zu weich (hoffe das liegt auch wirklich am Vorbau und nicht an der Gabel  )!
> In der Signatur hatte ich erst einen 105er stehen, hab' mich aber jetzt für einen 90er Superforce entschieden - mal sehen, wie sich' damit fährt...



ich habe ja auch ein CD, bin mir aber sicher das die Gabel um einiges weicher ist wie eine Fatty.
Das merkt man ja schon an den Scheibenbremsen, wie die gleich schleifen. 

Es gibt nix BESSERES wie Headshok, jedenfalls für den CC bereicht, obwohl die Fox schon Klasse ist


----------



## Didi123 (28. März 2007)

thomasx schrieb:


> ich habe ja auch ein CD, bin mir aber sicher das die Gabel um einiges weicher ist wie eine Fatty.
> Das merkt man ja schon an den Scheibenbremsen, wie die gleich schleifen.



Ja, leider!
Was mich halt stört - ich hab' das vor einiger Zeit hier schonmal irgendwo beschrieben - ist, wenn man z.B. aus dem Stand im großen Gang losfährt (Wiegetritt und dabei ordentlich am Lenker ziehen), da verbiegt sich das ganze Cockpit - ist echt der Hammer!!
Konnte nicht eindeutig rauskriegen, was genau sich dabei verwindet, aber ich hoffe echt es ist der Vorbau und nicht die Gabel...
Lenker kann man wohl ausschließen, glaub' nicht, dass der (so viel) weicher ist als ein CD-Lenker.


----------



## Didi123 (5. April 2007)

So, kurzes Update:
Hab' gestern mal den F139 in 105 mm gegen einen Syntace Superforce in 90 mm ausgetauscht, und siehe da: 
Die Aktion hat genau nix gebracht !!!  

Kann mir einer verraten, was da wo stark nachgibt...?
Der Vorbau ist es nicht! 
Kann das evtl. am Alu-Gabelschaft liegen...? 
Was kann's noch sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (5. April 2007)

Hey Didi, ich habe das auch bei meinem ausprobiert, du hast Recht, da gibt was nach. Meiner Meinung nach könnte das auch der Monkeybar seinweiss es aber auch nicht genau. Rein pysikalisch wäre es aber logischer, da der Hebel des Lenkers grösser ist, als der des Vorbaus. Aber ich bin kein Pysiker, kann mich auch irren!


----------



## Didi123 (5. April 2007)

Den Lenker schließe ich jetzt mal ohne konkreten Beweis aus.
Ich meine erkannt zu haben, dass sich die Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit nicht verwindet/verbiegt, sondern erst irgendwas danach, also Gabelschaft oder Steuersatz.
Ich hab' schwer den Gabelschaft im Verdacht!
Am 2006er XC5 ist es dasselbe, da ist es mir auch zum ersten Mal aufgefallen.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich mein Cannondale gewohnt bin, und das ist nun mal bocksteif, aber ich wiederhole mich...


----------



## Spikey (5. April 2007)

D.h. es liegt an der Fox-Gabel? Würde mich sehr wundern?


----------



## Didi123 (5. April 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> D.h. es liegt an der Fox-Gabel? Würde mich sehr wundern?



Nicht unbedingt, bei der Reba am 2006er XC ist es ja auch...

Machen wir hier schluss, hab' im Tech-Talk einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht, will jetzt wissen, woran das liegt.

Alles weitere im anderen Thread!


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. April 2007)

suche noch n schicken Trinkenflaschenhalter der gut zum 07er ES 9 passen würde hat jemand n paar anregungen?


----------



## Didi123 (19. April 2007)

So - null Plan wo das am besten hinpasst, daher poste ich mal hier:

Erwartungsgemäß hat sich - nach etwas mehr als einem Jahr und ca. 1500 km Laufleistung - die hintere Deore-Nabe am 06er XC 5 meiner Freundin verabschiedet.  
Vielleicht hab' ich's verschrien, vielleicht auch nicht - ein schlechtes Gefühl hatte ich mit dem Deore-Schei$$ von Anfang an, hab' schließlich schon (schlechte) Erfahrung mit den Dingern an meinem CD gemacht!

Ganz kaputt is die Nabe noch nicht, aber die Lager laufen bereits recht rauh.
Vorne geht's noch.

Meine Frage: 
Ist das jetzt Verschleiß, den man in Kauf nehmen muss oder fällt das in die Garantie ??
Das Rad haben wir seit März 2006.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. April 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Verschleiß, den man in Kauf nehmen muss oder fällt das in die Garantie ??


Probieren geht über studieren -- schreib ein Mail an Canyon und/oder Shimano, wo du stichhaltig argumentierst. 
(geringe Kilometerleistung, leichtgewichtige Freundin, sorgfältige Behandlung usw)


----------



## Niederbayer (19. April 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> So - null Plan wo das am besten hinpasst, daher poste ich mal hier:
> 
> Erwartungsgemäß hat sich - nach etwas mehr als einem Jahr und ca. 1500 km Laufleistung - die hintere Deore-Nabe am 06er XC 5 meiner Freundin verabschiedet.
> Vielleicht hab' ich's verschrien, vielleicht auch nicht - ein schlechtes Gefühl hatte ich mit dem Deore-Schei$$ von Anfang an, hab' schließlich schon (schlechte) Erfahrung mit den Dingern an meinem CD gemacht!
> ...



Das ist ganz normal bei Shimano Naben. Die laufen garantiert noch 20 tKm ohne das es Dich stören wird.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. April 2007)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Das ist ganz normal bei Shimano Naben.


Bei meinen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (19. April 2007)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Das ist ganz normal bei Shimano Naben. Die laufen garantiert noch 20 tKm ohne das es Dich stören wird.



Würde mich auch nicht stören, wenn ich es nicht wüsste... 
Da ich aber weiß, dass die Dinger nicht gut laufen, will ich das abstellen.
Das liegt wohl in meiner Natur...


----------



## Didi123 (20. April 2007)

Falscher Alarm!
Hab' mir gestern die Hinterradnabe vorgeknöpft und ein wenig nachjustiert - jetzt läuft'se wieder besser...
War wohl das Lager etwas straff eingestellt!
Hoffentlich tut das Ding noch eine Weile!


----------



## unchained (20. April 2007)

jaja.... deore


----------



## ashtray (22. April 2007)

So, bin nach nur einem Tag auch ausser Gefecht. 

Kurz: Berg angefahren, am Umwerfer runtergeschaltet auf den niedrigsten Gang, Kette vom Kettenblatt gefallen, Kette um Kurbel "gewickelt".  Das Schlimme daran ist, dass ich jetzt schon unten an der Schweissnaht am Innenlager zwei dicke Kratzer habe. Jetzt darf ich morgen erstmal losdackeln und mir ein Hollowtech-2-Werkzeug kaufen um die Kurbelarme zu entfernen, da die Kette so nicht loszulösen ist (da verkantet). 

Fragt mich nicht wie so etwas passieren konnte, ich hab den 6 km-Marsch danach selbst versucht drauf zu kommen. Zum kotzen sowas.


----------



## AmmuNation (22. April 2007)

Ich frag jetzt trotzdem: WIE!??!

Ist immer gut HT2 Werkzeug zu Hause zu haben. Die Kratzer machen wohl nixet aus, meine Kettenstrebe ist auch schon ziemlich verkratzt bei der Kurbel. Trotz Neoprenschutz - ist wohl zu dünn.


----------



## ashtray (22. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich frag jetzt trotzdem: WIE!??!



Frag ich mich ehrlich gesagt immer noch. Bin auch ziemlich schlecht drauf seitdem, da ich mich sehr über das Bike gefreut habe und dann so eine ******** passiert . Was solls, morgen werd ich die Kurbel erstma wegmachen, den Rahmen dort säubern und an die Kratzer mit Klarlack rangehen. Hoffentlich hat die Kurbel keinen Schaden davongetragen, da die Kette zwischen dem untersten Kettenblatt und dem Rahmen total verkantet ist.

Theoretisch reicht doch das 16-er-Werkzeug um die Kurbelarme abzubauen ab oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (22. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


>


Was ist daran lustig?  




ashtray schrieb:


> um die Kurbelarme zu entfernen, da die Kette so nicht loszulösen ist (da verkantet).


Falls die Kette zwischen kleinstem Kettenblatt und Kettenstreben steckt, könnte es auch helfen, einfach die Kurbelblattschrauben etwas zu lösen um die Kette raus zu bekommen.




ashtray schrieb:


> Theoretisch reicht doch das 16-er-Werkzeug um die Kurbelarme abzubauen ab oder?


Ich weiß nicht, was du mit "16er-Werkzeug" meinst. Um die Kurbel zu demontieren brauchst du jedenfalls einen 10er-Inbusschlüssel und einen Kurbelabzieher.


----------



## ashtray (22. April 2007)

Hallo FloImSchnee, soweit ich weis benötigt man zum Entfernen von Integral-Kurbeleinheiten nur folgendes Werkzeug:












Einen Abzieher, wie bei Hollowtech I bzw. Octalink oder Vierkant ist wohl nicht mehr nötig.

Siehe hier:

http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/s...Explosionszeichnungen/2006/SI_GE/6JXFE_GE.PDF


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. April 2007)

Äh ja, da war ich jetzt etwas daneben.... 
...ich hatte eine alte Kurbel im Kopf...


----------



## AmmuNation (22. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Frag ich mich ehrlich gesagt immer noch. Bin auch ziemlich schlecht drauf seitdem, da ich mich sehr über das Bike gefreut habe und dann so eine ******** passiert . Was solls, morgen werd ich die Kurbel erstma wegmachen, den Rahmen dort säubern und an die Kratzer mit Klarlack rangehen. Hoffentlich hat die Kurbel keinen Schaden davongetragen, da die Kette zwischen dem untersten Kettenblatt und dem Rahmen total verkantet ist.



Also, nachträglich noch: Gratuliere zum Canyon SEX!  Das ist natürlich immer blöd, wenn schon auf der ersten Ausfahrt was passiert. Ich frag mich halt nur wirklich, wie man es schafft die Kette dermassen zu verkanten, dass sich nix mehr machen lässt und man die Kurbel demontieren muss? 
Ein paar wenige male ist mir die Kette auch übers unterste Blatt gesprungen, dann liegts halt einfach aufm Rohr auf und nix tut sich, nach 2sek ist das Ding wieder eingehängt. Kannst du die Kurbel wirklich kein bisschen vor- oder zurückbewegen um die Kette irgendwie zu lösen?
Geheimtipp: Kettennieter und SRAM PowerLink 9SPD kaufen. Dann haste die Kette immer im nullkommanix offen wenn was ist. Ich persönlich schwöre auf das Teil.  Powerlink kost 2-3, ein halbwegs guer Nieter 10, kenne eure Preis nich so genau... Und wenn du schon einen zu Hause hast, resp. ein Multitool, dann entfällt das sowieso.

Hast du von Canyon kein Lackfläschchen bekommen, um die Kratzer zu übermalen?



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Was ist daran lustig?



Ich wusste nicht ob heulen oder lachen - ist wirklich schade, schon beim ersten mal. Sorry.


----------



## ashtray (22. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Also, nachträglich noch: Gratuliere zum Canyon SEX!  Das ist natürlich immer blöd, wenn schon auf der ersten Ausfahrt was passiert. Ich frag mich halt nur wirklich, wie man es schafft die Kette dermassen zu verkanten, dass sich nix mehr machen lässt und man die Kurbel demontieren muss?
> Ein paar wenige male ist mir die Kette auch übers unterste Blatt gesprungen, dann liegts halt einfach aufm Rohr auf und nix tut sich, nach 2sek ist das Ding wieder eingehängt. Kannst du die Kurbel wirklich kein bisschen vor- oder zurückbewegen um die Kette irgendwie zu lösen?
> Geheimtipp: Kettennieter und SRAM PowerLink 9SPD kaufen. Dann haste die Kette immer im nullkommanix offen wenn was ist. Ich persönlich schwöre auf das Teil.  Powerlink kost 2-3, ein halbwegs guer Nieter 10, kenne eure Preis nich so genau... Und wenn du schon einen zu Hause hast, resp. ein Multitool, dann entfällt das sowieso.
> 
> Hast du von Canyon kein Lackfläschchen bekommen, um die Kratzer zu übermalen?



Danke danke .

Das mit der Kette kann ich mir nur so vorstellen, dass ich wohl nach dem Abfallen vom Kettenblatt mit voller Fahrt weiterpedaliert habe (zumindest für 1-2 Sekunden). Die Kurbel lässt sich aufgrund des Verkantens wirklich nicht mehr bewegen.

Ein SRAM-Powerlink habe ich mir vergangene Woche schon gekauft. Hatte es bislang auch immer im Einsatz. Werde morgen, wie gesagt, das Werkzeug kaufen sowie eine neue HG93.

Im Lieferumfang des Bikes war eine kleine Flasche. Allerdings habe ich mir diese nicht wirklich angesehen. Aber wenn du schon sagst, das es sich um Lack handeln könnte, so wird es bestimmt solcher sein.


----------



## Christian_74 (23. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich frag mich halt nur wirklich, wie man es schafft die Kette dermassen zu verkanten,



Nichts Komisches. Hatte ich auch schon. Sei froh, dass es bei dir nie vorgekommen ist. Da kann man manchmal nichts mehr als rohe Gewalt benutzen und hoffen, es klappt.

PowerLink bringt da auch nichts mehr.


----------



## ashtray (23. April 2007)

Soooo, habe mir das nötige Werkzeug geholt und konnte mir nun einen Blick über die wirklichen Ausmaße meines Schadens machen. An manchen Stellen ist lediglich der Lack abgeblättert, allerdings ist an der in der Nähe befindlichen Schwinge mehr als nur Lack weg (rot markierte Stelle). Ich schätze mal, dass der Schaden von meinen Versuchen, die Kette von Hand zu lösen gekommen ist.  

Im Anhang ein Bild, allerdings schon mit mehr oder weniger lackierten Kratzern (schärfer ging irgendwie nicht).

Meint ihr dass da noch schlimmeres zu erwarten ist, a la Haarrisse oder sowas? Kenn mich da leider nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Christian_74 (23. April 2007)

Harrisse wegen eine geklemmte Kette? Neee. Aber schön drüberlacken, damit es nicht rostet. Bald wirst du die Stelle vergessen haben und nicht mehr dran denken. Ist die Kette hin oder geht es noch?


----------



## ashtray (23. April 2007)

Die Kette ist hin, hab mir heute morgen ne HG73 gekauft. Die 15 EUR sind auch nicht so schlimm. Drübergelackt habe ich 2-3 Mal, nachdem es getrocknet war. Ich mach mir halt nur nen Kopf darum, dass der markierte Kratzer, welcher bestimmt 1-2mm tief ist zu größeren Schäden führen kann.


----------



## fitze (23. April 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Aber schön drüberlacken, damit es nicht rostet.



Jaja, der gefährliche Alu-Rost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuddyCasino_ (23. April 2007)

Aluminium korrodiert auch! (wo ist denn nur dieser smily mit dem schlauen Hut und erhobenen Zeigefinger hin ??...)

Es bildet sich aber eine schützende Oxid-Schicht, welche eine weitere Korrosion weitgehend verhindert. Deshalb eloxiert man Alu auch so gerne. Da nutzt man diesen Effekt verstärkt aus. UND man kann noch schöne Farben mit einbringen


----------



## Didi123 (23. April 2007)

Du meinst den Klugschei$$er-Smiley, oder...?


----------



## Christian_74 (23. April 2007)

Gefährlich ist es sicherlich nicht. Aber wer will schon Rost am Bike?


----------



## AmmuNation (23. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Meint ihr dass da noch schlimmeres zu erwarten ist, a la Haarrisse oder sowas? Kenn mich da leider nicht so gut aus.



Definitiv nicht.



			
				ashtray schrieb:
			
		

> Im Lieferumfang des Bikes war eine kleine Flasche. Allerdings habe ich mir diese nicht wirklich angesehen. Aber wenn du schon sagst, das es sich um Lack handeln könnte, so wird es bestimmt solcher sein.



Wenn du ein Fläschchen hast, hast du ein Lackiertes Bike. Denn bei Eloxalbikes kriegst du kein Fläschchen zugeschickt - leider auch kein Tauchbad 



> Gefährlich ist es sicherlich nicht. Aber wer will schon Rost am Bike?



Nochmal: Das ist kein Rost. Jedes ungeschützte Metall Oxidiert, den Rahmen wegfressen wirds dir aber nicht. Rost hat nämlich die unschöne Eigenschaft das Metall zu zerfressen - da Alu aber nicht Rostet, kein Grund zur Sorge.

Am schönsten ists auf Kupfer den triefenden, tiefgrünen, giftigen Grünspan anzugucken.


----------



## tschobi (24. April 2007)

> Nochmal: Das ist kein Rost. Jedes ungeschützte Metall Oxidiert, den Rahmen wegfressen wirds dir aber nicht. Rost hat nämlich die unschöne Eigenschaft das Metall zu zerfressen - da Alu aber nicht Rostet, kein Grund zur Sorge.



Gut das wir hier Experten haben. Hast du Lumpenköter denn nicht zugehört? 

Natürlich "Rostet" Alu auch, es ensteht nur kein Rost. Es korrodiert, bzw frisst das Metall auch weg.
Klar, da es sofort eine neue Oxidhaut bildet ist dieser Effekt in normaler Umgebung und diesen Bedingungen nur minimal, bzw geht gegen null.
Generell ist Alukorrosion ein ganz großes Problem, hier natürlich nicht.
Da hab ich echt schon ganz fiese Sachen gesehen, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.

Aber Sorgen machen brauchst du dir nicht. Wie Ammu schon sagte da passiert nichts.
Überlackieren solltest du schon.(vorher reinigen,entfetten nicht vergessen)


----------



## Christian_74 (24. April 2007)

Mann, @Ammu, kannst es dir nicht einmal verkneifen, oder?


----------



## AmmuNation (24. April 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Mann, @Ammu, kannst es dir nicht einmal verkneifen, oder?



Was soll ich mir verkneifen, wenn das meines Wissens nach so ist und ich das in die Diskussion einbringen will? Ist der sinn eines Forums, oder? 

@Aschenbecher: Darf man ein Foto von der lackierten Stelle sehn? 

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## tschobi (25. April 2007)

Hallo, 
welche Ketten baut Canyon eigentlich ein. Ist ja in der Beschreibung nichts drüber zu finden!?

Immer die gleiche, oder in der Qualität des Zahnkranzes 
Nur so nebenbei!

Tschöö


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. April 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Mann, @Ammu, kannst es dir nicht einmal verkneifen, oder?


Das denke ich mir bei seinen Beträgen zwar auch gelegentlich, in diesem Fall war sein Beitrag aber gut. Wo liegt das Problem?




tschobi schrieb:


> Generell ist Alukorrosion ein ganz großes Problem


Beim Schweißen ist die Oxidschicht lästig, klar, aber in welchen Situationen wäre es sonst problematisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (25. April 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> welche Ketten baut Canyon eigentlich ein. Ist ja in der Beschreibung nichts drüber zu finden!?
> 
> Immer die gleiche, oder in der Qualität des Zahnkranzes
> ...



Am XC 7.0 war/ist eine HG73 Kette dran.

2006 gab' es diese Kommentare:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2559711&postcount=2080
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2559660&postcount=2078
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2483796&postcount=1405


----------



## Spikey (25. April 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Am XC 7.0 war/ist eine HG73 Kette dran.
> 
> 2006 gab' es diese Kommentare:
> 
> ...



Didi, der Meister der Suchfunktion!


----------



## Didi123 (25. April 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Didi, der Meister der Suchfunktion!



Komm' mir auch manchmal vor, als wär' ich der Einzige (oder einer von wenigen), der/die dieses (durchaus sinnvolle) Feature wirklich benutzt/-en...! 
Nee, quatsch - hab' mich nur erinnert, dass es letztes Jahr schon Diskussionen über die verbauten Ketten gab - offenbar hat's was genutzt... 
Motzt mal noch ein wenig über die Ketten, dann gibt's nächstes Jahr endlich HG93!


----------



## Spikey (25. April 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Komm' mir auch manchmal vor, als wär' ich der Einzige (oder einer von wenigen), der/die dieses (durchaus sinnvolle) Feature wirklich benutzt/-en...!
> Nee, quatsch - hab' mich nur erinnert, dass es letztes Jahr schon Diskussionen über die verbauten Ketten gab - offenbar hat's was genutzt...
> Motzt mal noch ein wenig über die Ketten, dann gibt's nächstes Jahr endlich HG93!



Ich wär für ne Rohloff-Kette!


----------



## tschobi (25. April 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir bei seinen Beträgen zwar auch gelegentlich, in diesem Fall war sein Beitrag aber gut. Wo liegt das Problem?
> 
> 
> Beim Schweißen ist die Oxidschicht lästig, klar, aber in welchen Situationen wäre es sonst problematisch?



Hallo,
Hatte ja erwähnt das es in diesem Fall(damit meinte ich bei bikes allgemein) keine Probleme mit Korrosion von Außen gibt. Ich hab mich mehr auf den Maschinenbau im allgemeinen Bezogen, da gibt es 1000Probleme. Die will ich dir jetzt aber nicht alle aufführen. 

Im prinzip wollte ich nur noch mal unterstreichen, *das Alu schon korrodiert! *Wenn auch bei diesem Beispiel diesem Beispiel die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen Null geht.

Zur Kette: Ist ja auch nicht ganz so tragisch, ist ja eh ein Verschleißteil! 
Aber eigentlich hätte ich schon bei meinem bestellten xt Zahnkranz auch ne XT(HG93) Kette erwartet, naja, kommt ja net so drum!


----------



## mstaab_canyon (26. April 2007)

> Motzt mal noch ein wenig über die Ketten, dann gibt's nächstes Jahr endlich HG93!



HG 93 gibt es dieses Jahr schon bei den Topmodellen 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (26. April 2007)

ESX7.0 ist doch ein Topmodell, oder ?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (26. April 2007)

Bei uns sind selbstredend alle Räder Topmodelle. Aber die Topmodelle der Topmodelle, die haben HG 93 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Spikey (26. April 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Bei uns sind selbstredend alle Räder Topmodelle. Aber die Topmodelle der Topmodelle, die haben HG 93
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Michael



Das ist doch mal eine präziese Aussage


----------



## privy (26. April 2007)

hi gemeinde,
wie lang hält so eine kette normaleweise? habe bei meinem xc4 jetzt nach knapp 3000km wieder einen kettenwechsel vor mir .
beim ersten kettenwechsel wurde mir eine, bei canyon montiert und kann daher nicht sagen welche typ es war, nun habe ich mir 2 hg73 besorgt und frage mich welche laufleistung diese haben?


privy


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. April 2007)

3000km ist ja eh nicht wenig, wo liegt das Problem? 

Ich wechsle meine Ketten üblicherweise nach etwa 1500km.


----------



## Niederbayer (27. April 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> 3000km ist ja eh nicht wenig, wo liegt das Problem?
> 
> Ich wechsle meine Ketten üblicherweise nach etwa 1500km.



Wann die Kette zum Wechseln bereit ist, kann man doch pauschal nicht an den Kilometern festmachen. Der Verschleiß hängt stark von der Pflege (Schmierung) und vom Schmutzeintrag ab. Ich hatte früher auch generell nach dem Winter die Kette gewechselt war mir aber nie sicher ob es notwendig gewesen ist. Eine Kettenverschleißlehre ist eine gute Investition. Ich Wechsele jetzt nur noch wenn die Kette auch wirklich verschliessen ist.

Gruß,
der Niederbayer


----------



## Didi123 (27. April 2007)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Wann die Kette zum Wechseln bereit ist, kann man doch pauschal nicht an den Kilometern festmachen. Der Verschleiß hängt stark von der Pflege (Schmierung) und vom Schmutzeintrag ab. Ich hatte früher auch generell nach dem Winter die Kette gewechselt war mir aber nie sicher ob es notwendig gewesen ist. Eine Kettenverschleißlehre ist eine gute Investition. Ich Wechsele jetzt nur noch wenn die Kette auch wirklich verschliessen ist.
> 
> Gruß,
> der Niederbayer



Kann man auch prima mit dem Messschieber (Schieblehre ?) nachprüfen: 
http://www.mw-import.de/werkzeug/messschieber-kettenverschleisslehre.html


----------



## Didi123 (27. April 2007)

.


----------



## Spikey (27. April 2007)

Deshalb:
_Ich bin kein Zwischenhändler, sondern ein Privatkunde, der selbst ein Canyon-Rad fährt. Aus einer Rückrufaktion habe ich eine Option zu einem verbilligten Erwerb. Ich würde also normal bei Canyon kaufen und an Sie weiterverkaufen. Herzlichen Gruß!_


----------



## Didi123 (27. April 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Deshalb:
> _Ich bin kein Zwischenhändler, sondern ein Privatkunde, der selbst ein Canyon-Rad fährt. Aus einer Rückrufaktion habe ich eine Option zu einem verbilligten Erwerb. Ich würde also normal bei Canyon kaufen und an Sie weiterverkaufen. Herzlichen Gruß!_



 
Ich hab' mein Geschreibsel doch nach 10 Sek. wieder gelöscht, weil ich den Grund selbst gesehen hab'...!!
Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, dass das in der kurzen Zeit jemand gelesen hat...! 

Wurscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (27. April 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Ich hab' mein Geschreibsel doch nach 10 Sek. wieder gelöscht, weil ich den Grund selbst gesehen hab'...!!
> Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, dass das in der kurzen Zeit jemand gelesen hat...!
> 
> Wurscht!



Telepathie


----------



## Christian_74 (27. April 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Telepathie



Ist das das neuste upgrade der Internet? Sozusagen Internet.3?


----------



## Spikey (27. April 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Ist das das neuste upgrade der Internet? Sozusagen Internet.3?



Du meinst sicher Web 3.0  
Das gibts ja auch schon, wenn dann Web 4.0 (mit Gedanken lesen)


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. April 2007)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Wann die Kette zum Wechseln bereit ist, kann man doch pauschal nicht an den Kilometern festmachen.


Hab ich auch nicht behauptet und mache ich auch nicht so...


----------



## privy (27. April 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> 3000km ist ja eh nicht wenig, wo liegt das Problem?
> 
> Ich wechsle meine Ketten üblicherweise nach etwa 1500km.



dann kann ich ja alle 6-8 wochen meine kette wechseln , und das schmieren kann man sich dann  auch sparen(kommt sie halt nach 1400km runter).
im grunde wollte ich erfahren ob höherwertige ketten(z.b. hg93) eine höhere laufleistungs im gegensatz zur "minderwertigen" ketten haben?
da man sich ansonsten ja ein sixpack deoreketten zulegen könnte .

privy


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. April 2007)

Die Deore rostet schneller/leichter, sonst kann ich keinen Unterschied feststellen zur XT. Weder in der Laufleistung noch in der Performance.


----------



## privy (27. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die Deore rostet schneller/leichter, sonst kann ich keinen Unterschied feststellen zur XT. Weder in der Laufleistung noch in der Performance.



ist mal eine aussage, danke. zum rosten kommt die bei mir nicht und wenn ist es flugrost .

privy


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. April 2007)

einmal über Nacht nass gestanden is die Deore rot - bis zum nächsten ölen/abwischen.


----------



## Didi123 (2. Mai 2007)

Darf ich mal kurz die Aufmerksamkeit der XC-Fahrer mit Fox RP23 auf diesen Thread lenken:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270709

Ist bei euch der Dämpfer auch so ölig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (2. Mai 2007)

Dann darf ich die Pearl-Fraktion auch fragen.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass beim Dämpfer bei der Buchse auf einer Seite der Gummi kaputt gegangen ist. der ist gebrochen und hängt nur mehr so drinnen. Kann ich da irgendeinen passenden Gummi nehmen oder gibt's da eigene von Rockshox ?


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (2. Mai 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Dann darf ich die Pearl-Fraktion auch fragen.
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass beim Dämpfer bei der Buchse auf einer Seite der Gummi kaputt gegangen ist. der ist gebrochen und hängt nur mehr so drinnen. Kann ich da irgendeinen passenden Gummi nehmen oder gibt's da eigene von Rockshox ?



Meintest Du diese hier ?


----------



## Wuudi (2. Mai 2007)

Yep, aber nur 1 schwarzer Gummi ist hinüber. Muss ich alles tauschen ?


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (2. Mai 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Yep, aber nur 1 schwarzer Gummi ist hinüber. Muss ich alles tauschen ?



Wenn Du vorübergehend eine anderen ähnlichen Ersatzring (O-Ring,X-Ring,..) verwendest, würde ich auf beide Seiten den gleichen machen.

Allerdings würde ich mich auch Fragen, warum ist er kaputt gegangen. Buchsenspiel ?!


----------



## Wuudi (2. Mai 2007)

Ich befürchte. Ich hatte ein wenig Spiel und beim festziehen der Buchse habe ichs bemerkt. Ich werd mal ein Foto machen und Canyon fragen...


----------



## ashtray (2. Mai 2007)

Hab mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer. Muss meinen Pearl 3.3 wegen Defekt einschicken. Den Dämpfer selbst hab ich ohne Probleme ausgebaut bekommen. Am Dämpfer befinden sich innerhalb der Aufnahmen diese Aluhülsen mit Unterlegscheiben. Sollen diese auch mitgeschickt werden oder *NUR* der Dämpfer ohne jegliche Anbauteile?

Hier mal ein Foto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo, will es hier auch noch mal kurz reinschreiben.
Wer hat die Felge *SUN SOS P1*? Wird an den aktuellen ES/x Modellen teilweise verbaut!
Kann bitte mal einer die Felgenbreite messen?(Wegen tubelesskit)
Danke!


----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

ich hab 28mm gemessen


----------



## Vorraus! (5. Mai 2007)

Wo wir schon bei Abmessungen sind...

Hat jemand zufällig den Radumfang vom ES 8.0 parat? Hab mir einen Tacho zugelegt aber das Rad noch nicht zu Hause stehen...

Reifen ist ein Schwalbe Albert 2.25 - Dürfte ja bei allen Modellen gleich sein...


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Mai 2007)

Habe bei meinem 26" 2.25 NobbyNic einfach 2135 im VDO drin.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Cool, deine 2,25" Nobbys bauen höher als meine 2,35" Fat Alberts.


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Mai 2007)

Nicht gut?  Das habe ich halt gemessen.
Habe schon mit mehreren Bikern verglichen, alle hatten genau den gleichen Speed auf ihren Geräten wie ich. Einer davon hat ebenfalls nen VDO MC 1.0 + NN 2.25 V+H 

Und ja, wir haben unabhängig von einander eingestellt.


----------



## tschobi (6. Mai 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> ich hab 28mm gemessen



super, danke!


----------



## Luis72 (7. Mai 2007)

Hi,

sagt mal, was ist denn da eigentlich auf der Canyon Kette ab Neuauslieferung drauf? Ist das ein besonderes Kettenfett? 
Mich dünkte es nur recht klebrig, weil nach der ersten Ausfahrt meiner Frau sämltliche Baumnadeln dran zu kleben schienen...

MfG
Luis


----------



## tschobi (7. Mai 2007)

Die Ketten werden bei Shimano im Ölbad montiert, danach bekommen sie noch einen Korro-Schutz, das ist dann dieses "klebrige" Zeug. Ist also normalerweise nicht direkt eine Schmiermittel, soweit ich weiß.

Kann mir mal einer die "wirkliche Breite" vom Nobby Nic und FatAlbert geben(2,25).
danke


----------



## fitze (7. Mai 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Die Ketten werden bei Shimano im Ölbad montiert, danach bekommen sie noch einen Korro-Schutz, das ist dann dieses "klebrige" Zeug. Ist also normalerweise nicht direkt eine Schmiermittel, soweit ich weiß.
> 
> Kann mir mal einer die "wirkliche Breite" vom Nobby Nic und FatAlbert geben(2,25).
> danke



[Klugscheiß]
FatAlbert is 2,35. Albert ist 2,25
[/Klugscheiß]
 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (7. Mai 2007)

NobbyNic 2.4 wird ähnlich breit sein wie der 2.35er fette Albert, oder ?
Der BigBetty 2.4 ist jedenfalls kaum breiter als der NN.


----------



## thomasx (7. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Habe bei meinem 26" 2.25 NobbyNic einfach 2135 im VDO drin.




also ich komme nicht auf diesen Umfang.
habe die Reifen auf ca.3,5Bar aufgepumbt, und dann den Reifen mit meinen Fahrgewicht abgerollt.
Ich komme auf 2085 mm. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es da solche Toleranzen geben soll.


----------



## Augus1328 (7. Mai 2007)

schonmal überlegt, daß es auch von der Felge abhängig ist


----------



## Wuudi (7. Mai 2007)

Apropo Felgen.

Wie breit "muss" denn eine Felge für einen 2.35er / 2.4er / 2.5er Reifen sein ?

1) "Darf" ich auf meiner SOS auch nen 2.5er fahren ?
2) Wie große Reifen dürfen auf die Sun DS2-XC Felge am WXC meiner Freundin und welche Reifen dürften auf eine 4.2d er DT-Swiss Felge ?


----------



## Maschsa (7. Mai 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Apropo Felgen.
> 
> 2) Wie große Reifen dürfen auf die Sun DS2-XC Felge am WXC meiner Freundin und welche Reifen dürften auf eine 4.2d er DT-Swiss Felge ?



Hey Wuudi,

habe gedacht du wärst verheiratet


----------



## Wuudi (7. Mai 2007)

Ahrgl, manno ja .. meine Frau ... ich vertipp und versprich mich ständig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2007)

Big Betty auf den Felgen vom 06er Torque 2 (sorry das ichs nicht genau weiß) ist etwa genauso breit wie ein Fat Albert auf ner ds 2 xc
Bin den Fat Albert schon in ner Mavic xm 317 gefahren - problemlos.


----------



## Wuudi (7. Mai 2007)

Gibt's dann nicht Probleme wegen von der Felge rutschenden Reifen ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Mai 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Gibt's dann nicht Probleme wegen von der Felge rutschenden Reifen ?


Das wird zwar hier öfter mal behauptet, ich bezweifle aber, dass das tatsächlich schon mal jemandem passiert ist.

Ich bin sogar schon den BB auf einer Felge mit 17mm Maulweite und niedrigem Druck gefahren. Außer, dass er sich in langezogenen, schnellen Kurven bei geringem Druck schwammiger anfühlt als auf einer breiteren Felge, seh ich kein Problem.

Die SOS hat 21mm Maulweite, oder? Da passt ein BigBetty perfekt drauf. Maxxis 2,5er sind einen Hauch schmäler, 2,7er einen Hauch breiter --> passen also auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (7. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich geht's um meine Frau, sie kriegt Traillust und seit ich ihr hinten meinen Albert 2.25 anstelle des alten RR raufmontiert habe will sie nicht wieder zurück, im Gegenteil, am liebsten hätte sie einen 2.35er Fat Albert vorne .
Und sie hat eben die DS1-XC Felge...


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Mai 2007)

Ich bin überzeugt, dass der FA da keine Probleme machen wird.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2007)

Ich hab den Praxistest
funzt problemfrei seit vielen hundert km  was ist fahre sieht man in meiner Gallerie.


----------



## Luis72 (7. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Wuudi, mir gehts gleich  - meine Frau hat auch kürzlich den Fat Albert probieren können, und jetzt will sie den auch auf dem Nerve haben 

Apropo: hat jemand von euch die Ergon Griffe bzw. welche? Meiner Frau schlafen leider immer die Hände ein...

MfG
Luis


----------



## Wuudi (7. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte die MR1 mit dem kurzen Hörnchen, waren sehr überzeugend. Auf dem ES wollte ich aber Enduro-Grips und da die letztes Jahr erst seehr spät lieferbar waren hab ich auf ODI-Griffe umgeschwenkt.

@Luis72:
Nicht nur die Reifen, auch die 140er Talas auf dem XS Liteville hat ihr gefallen, aber nix da, sie muss mit 100mm auskommen


----------



## Luis72 (7. Mai 2007)

*Wuudi*
...es geht nichts über ein erfülltes Eheleben  
(es sei denn man vergisst den Geburtstag der Holden *Aua!*)

Die MR 1 sind die breiten Griffe stimmts? Wie sind denn die GeI ? Sind die drehbar?

Luis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (7. Mai 2007)

@Wuudi: Du bist auf`m Bikefestival in Riva an mir vorbeigelaufen. War glaub ich am Sonntagmorgen. Kann es sein, daß Du da ein Testbike von Scott hattest u. Du trugst einen blauen Deuter Transalpine 30?  u. im Schlepptau Deine Frau mit Ihrem Canyon.
Wir standen vor`m Magura Stand wegen neuer Beläge.

Hatte aber keine Zeit Dich anzuquatschen, wir waren auf`m Sprung zum Dalco.

Cheerio
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (7. Mai 2007)

Wars ein Ransom in Alu ?  Schrecklich wie das performte 

Aber ja, das müsste ich gewesen sein.


----------



## Augus1328 (7. Mai 2007)

Könnte ein Ransom gewesen sein...


----------



## tschobi (7. Mai 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> [Klugscheiß]
> FatAlbert is 2,35. Albert ist 2,25
> [/Klugscheiß]
> 
> ...



Alles Klar 

Wenn noch mal einer bei Gelegenheit mal irgendeinen davon Nachmessen kann wäre nett! danke


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Mai 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Wenn noch mal einer bei Gelegenheit mal irgendeinen davon Nachmessen kann wäre nett! danke


Vielleicht hilft dir das hier.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2007)

Albert 52,3mm 
Fat Albert 54,4mm
jeweils auf ner Sun ds2xc Felge bei etwa 2bar und ohne äussere Stollen gemessen


----------



## ashtray (7. Mai 2007)

Hab da auch nochma ne Frage. Meine Freundin fährt ein Iowa Sport, bei dem eine Axel Comp verbaut ist. Die Gabel ist sehr hart und für ihr Körpergewicht unpassend. Welche Federhärte verbaut Canyon den bei seinen Bikes? Es gibt allem Anschein nach, nämlich andere Federn für die Gabel, welche ich vielleicht einbauen möchte.


----------



## thomasx (8. Mai 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> schonmal überlegt, daß es auch von der Felge abhängig ist



das mag ja sein, das macht aber keine Satten 5cm aus.

die Felge vom XC 6,0 hat 559x17
die Felge von Mir XC 8,0 ist 559x19, also die iST sogar 2mm breiter,

was nu ^^


----------



## Luis72 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

eine andere Frage zum Thema Helm:
Kennt ihr den Hersteller von Helmen, wo man einen Kinnschutz mit einem flinken Klick dranmachen kann?
Ich habe mal aufm Dosso dei Roveri ein Mädel gesehen mit so einem Ding, und das müsste doch praktisch sein...

MfG
Luis


----------



## Augus1328 (8. Mai 2007)

Meinst Du den:

http://www.casco-helme.de/de/default01.htm

Casco Viper MX

Gruß
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2007)

Oder den Met, wie hieß der noch gleich ? Wollten sie mir gestern beim Gruber Bike Point in Meran verkaufen, da der Deviant in Größe M anscheinend ausverkauft ist. Ich versuch seit 09:00 bei Hibike durchzukommen, denn dort steht auch geschrieben "Lieferengpass bei unserem Lieferanten. Lieferzeit nicht bekannt." ojeoje.


----------



## Luis72 (8. Mai 2007)

ja, genau 

hat den jemand schon mal probiert?

Luis


----------



## Augus1328 (8. Mai 2007)

Meinst Du den Casco? Falls ja, ein Freund fährt den und ist sehr zufrieden. Hat auch schon diverse Stürze überlebt.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2007)

Met Para-Chute, da isser: http://www.met-helmets.de/new.php?l=de&p=helm&d=para-cute


----------



## Augus1328 (8. Mai 2007)

der hält?   Der Kinnbügel schaut sehr zerbrechlich aus...


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Mai 2007)

Der Met sieht zwar gut aus, hat gegenüber dem Casco einen entscheidenden Nachteil: man muss für die (De-)Montage jedes Mal 4 Schrauben rein/rausschrauben, was meines Erachtens viel zu aufwändig ist...

Beim Casco hingegen geht das binnen 3 Sekunden per Klick...
(--> bergauf hängt der Bügel am Rucksack, ich fahre den Casco wie einen normalen Helm.)

Tipp zur Erhöhung der Sicherheit beim Casco: Wangenpolster am Kinnbügel montieren. Dadurch wird die Gefahr eines Kieferbruchs deutlich verringert, da er nur mehr schwer "zurückgeschoben" werden kann.


----------



## Didi123 (9. Mai 2007)

Wurde vor kurzem schon mal thematisiert, weiß aber nicht mehr wo:
Welches Werkzeug brauch' ich für die obere Befestigungsschraube/-mutter des Fox-Dämpfers...?







Danke!


----------



## Spikey (9. Mai 2007)

Was` los Didi, musst du den Fox schon einschicken? 
Leider kann ich dir mir keinem passenden Werkzeug dienen, interssieren würds mich aber auch mal für den Fall der Fälle ;-)


----------



## Didi123 (9. Mai 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Was` los Didi, musst du den Fox schon einschicken?
> Leider kann ich dir mir keinem passenden Werkzeug dienen, interssieren würds mich aber auch mal für den Fall der Fälle ;-)



Nö, nicht einschicken.
Wir waren am WE im Chiemgau und Sonntag hat's uns dermaßen eingeweicht, dass alles zu spät war...!
Interessante Erfahrung für einen Schönwetterfahrer wie mich...  
Hab' gestern schon ziemlich alles zerlegt, gereinigt und nachgeschmiert, außer eben die Dämpferbuchsen, aber jetzt finde ich das Posting nicht mehr, mit welchem Werkzeug man diese dusselige Schraube aufmachen kann...

Hat da nicht jemand eine O-Ring Zange dafür benutzt...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (9. Mai 2007)

hab ich schon hinter mir, die erste Regenfahrt mit dem neuen Canyon war gleich die 2. Ausfahrt, heftiges Gewitter mit extremer Schüttung von oben.
Aber den Dämpfer hab ich deshalb nicht zerlegt, war ja gut mit Brunox eingeschmiert. Die Säuberungsaktion hat aber auch ettliche Stunden gedauert.
Heute wär auch wieder so ein Wetter um das Rad richtig einzusauen


----------



## urknall (9. Mai 2007)

@ DIDI meinste den hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=274193 ?


----------



## Didi123 (9. Mai 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> â¦hab ich schon hinter mir, die erste Regenfahrt mit dem neuen Canyon war gleich die 2. Ausfahrt, heftiges Gewitter mit extremer SchÃ¼ttung von oben.
> Aber den DÃ¤mpfer hab ich deshalb nicht zerlegt, war ja gut mit Brunox eingeschmiert. Die SÃ¤uberungsaktion hat aber auch ettliche Stunden gedauert.
> Heute wÃ¤r auch wieder so ein Wetter um das Rad richtig einzusauen



Stimmt - aber heut' bleibt's im Keller!  

Wir haben am WE mal bei einem MTB-Fahrtechniktraining mitgemacht, da waren wir den ganzen Sonntag im strÃ¶menden Regen unterwegs - natÃ¼rlich ohne Regenklamotten!  
Und natÃ¼rlich nicht auf der Strasse, sondern voll im Dreck!
Man glaubt' gar nicht, wo es den Matsch Ã¼berall reinspÃ¼lt...
Schon mal die blaue Einstellschraube unten am rechten Holm der Fox abgemacht...? 

Hab' den Thread mit der DÃ¤mpferschraube wieder gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=274193

Erst suchen - dann posten!

Aha, seh' gerade dass einer schneller war...!



urknall schrieb:


> @ DIDI meinste den hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=274193 ?



Jo!


----------



## Didi123 (9. Mai 2007)

Hier geht's gerade um die selbe Problematik: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277140


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Mai 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Die Säuberungsaktion hat aber auch ettliche Stunden gedauert.


Nicht wirklich, oder...??


----------



## Sisu (9. Mai 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hab' gestern schon ziemlich alles zerlegt, gereinigt und nachgeschmiert, außer eben die Dämpferbuchsen, aber jetzt finde ich das Posting nicht mehr, mit welchem Werkzeug man diese dusselige Schraube aufmachen kann...



Bin am Sonntag auch vom Regen durchweicht worden...aber deshalb alles auseinanderbauen?
Kette gscheit ölen(sonst Rost).....Brunox auf Dämpfer und Gabel.....damit hat sich das 

Hab´mein Bike fast 2 Jahre, und es ist noch in einem sehr guten Zustand auch ohne solche (meiner Meinung nach übertriebenen) Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (9. Mai 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag auch vom Regen durchweicht worden...aber deshalb alles auseinanderbauen?
> Kette gscheit ölen(sonst Rost).....Brunox auf Dämpfer und Gabel.....damit hat sich das
> 
> Hab´mein Bike fast 2 Jahre, und es ist noch in einem sehr guten Zustand auch ohne solche (meiner Meinung nach übertriebenen) Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.
> ...



Hab's erst zwei Monate, und genau deswegen bau' ich jetzt mal etwas mehr auseinander, damit ich weiß', wo der Siff überall reinlaufen kann...

Viell. ist's übertrieben, aber ich will halt auch wissen, wie man z.B. den Dämpfer rausbekommt, oder wie das Schwingenlager aufgebaut ist, etc...


----------



## schappi (9. Mai 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hab's erst zwei Monate, und genau deswegen bau' ich jetzt mal etwas mehr auseinander, damit ich weiß', wo der Siff überall reinlaufen kann...
> 
> Viell. ist's übertrieben, aber ich will halt auch wissen, wie man z.B. den Dämpfer rausbekommt, oder wie das Schwingenlager aufgebaut ist, etc...



aber nicht kaputtspielen!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Didi123 (9. Mai 2007)

Kaputtreparieren...


----------



## Spikey (9. Mai 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, oder...??



2 Stündchen warens schon


----------



## ashtray (9. Mai 2007)

Sagtma was ist als Ersatzdämpfer empfehlenswert? Habe nämlich keine Lust beim Nächsten Dämpferdefekt ohne Bike da zu stehen.

Die Teile von DNM taugen wohl nicht viel oder? Habe bei bike-components einen Manitou Metel R Dämpfer für 107 EUR gefunden (zzgl. 10 EUR für die Buchsen und 15 EUR für die Feder). Worauf muss man beim Dämpferkauf achten? Die Dämpferlänge beim ESX6 beträgt 190mm.

Geht ja noch günstiger:

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...8e87c15fdb2b&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=4


----------



## Didi123 (10. Mai 2007)

Man liest immer wieder was von "Antriebseinflüssen" im Zusammenhang mit vollgefederten Geländefahrrädern aka "Fullys"...

Hier z.B. *klick*.

Was heißt das eigtl. und sind solche Einflüsse auch bei den Canyons spürbar, v.a. beim XC...? 

(Also ich spür' nix, aber das muss ja nicht viel heißen... )


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (10. Mai 2007)

Tach!

Meinem Bruder ist vor Kurzem das Schaltauge abgerissen (durch nen bösen Ast)
und jetzt bekommen wir das nirgends her ?!? Wo bestelle ich das denn (direkt bei Canyon?). Außerdem brauchen wir es halt echt schnell (klar:wie immer). Am Besten per Eilpost, oder Luftpost direkt überm Garten abgeschmissen. 

Danke schon mal!

@didi123:

Antriebseinflüsse sind z.B die Wippbewegungen des Hinterbaus, wenn du bergauf nicht mit nem runden Tritt fährst, oder im Wiegetritt bist. Normalerweise ist davon aber nichts zu spüren, da sie durch Pedalplatformen im Dämpfer unterdrückt werden. mein Beispiel: ich fahr hinten DHX 5.0 air => mit voller Platform kein Wippen ohne Platform  => Wippen (Beim DHX kann man das ja anpassen).


----------



## Didi123 (10. Mai 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Meinem Bruder ist vor Kurzem das Schaltauge abgerissen (durch nen bösen Ast)
> und jetzt bekommen wir das nirgends her ?!? Wo bestelle ich das denn (direkt bei Canyon?). Außerdem brauchen wir es halt echt schnell (klar:wie immer). Am Besten per Eilpost, oder Luftpost direkt überm Garten abgeschmissen.
> ...



Wenn's ein Canyon Rad ist kannst Du bei Canyon bestellen, weiß aber nicht mehr, was es kostet... 
10 Euro?

Hier gibt's auch welche, sie passen angeblich: http://www.bike-discount.de/www/nav...71&nav=Mehrinfo&ArtikelID=9960&Kategorie2=173


----------



## Christian_74 (10. Mai 2007)

Jep, â¬9,90 + Versand bei der freundlicher Canyon-Hotline.


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Mai 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> 2 Stündchen warens schon


Ich glaub, du hast zu viel Zeit... 

...so viel Zeit wende ich über's JAHR verteilt für's Putzen auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (10. Mai 2007)

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Internet-Laden!
hab dort angerufen und die liefern mir bis Samstag eins!

Yehaa! Samstag ist der MAtze wieder auf Tour.

Noch zum Casco auf der letzten Thread seite:

Ich fahr den Gleichen und bin damit hoch zufrieden. Er sit zwar schwerer als ein normaler Helm, aber er sitzt (bei mir) perfekt. Den Kinnbügel einfach dranklicken und schon ist es ein Freeridetauglicher Helm. (Die Schutzfunktion hab ich in der Praxis getestet )


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Mai 2007)

Bei Canyon kostet ein Schaltauge Ã¼brigens knapp 7â¬.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Bei Canyon kostet ein Schaltauge übrigens knapp 7.



meine letzte Info ist 9,90...


----------



## tschobi (11. Mai 2007)

Hab auch 1 mitbestellt. 9,9


----------



## aNo0Bis (11. Mai 2007)

Yo, es sind 9,90â¬.

Das neue Auge wird je nach Modeljahr des Bikes ein Milimeter stÃ¤rker sein, das heiÃt du muÃt die Schaltung ein biÃchen nachstellen!


----------



## Spikey (11. Mai 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich glaub, du hast zu viel Zeit...
> 
> ...so viel Zeit wende ich über's JAHR verteilt für's Putzen auf...



Also wenns richtig dreckig ist, dann dauert das schon so lange, mit Kassette abziehen, putzen, ölen etc
Ich putz halt gescheit 
Jeder wie er mag


----------



## biketunE (11. Mai 2007)

Hab mal fix ne Frage:

Wollte gerade an meinem neuen Grand Canyon 7.0 ne XT Kassette Neu montieren (32-11), Problem: Sie streift an den Speichen..   
Hatte ich noch nie. Mit der Deore kein Problem, diese hat ja auch nicht
die "Befestigungsarme" (ok diese hat 34-11).
Kann man auf die Sun Dirty Flea nur ne 34-11 Kassette draufmachen? 

mfg


----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. Mai 2007)

Hi,

die Kassetten bei Shimano sind unterschiedlich breit. Da gibt es einen meines Wissens einen Spacer. 

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## biketunE (11. Mai 2007)

Danke Michael, werde mich mal auf die Suche machen. Ne 34er ohne Spacer geht auch nicht oder?

Allerdings was anderes zum Freilauf:

So sah es nach Demontage der Deore Kassette aus, noch keinen KM gefahren. Ist das gefährlich, ich möchte doch endlich biken gehen und nicht gleich was einschicken?!

EDIT Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

leider lassen sich bei einem Aluminiumfreilauf Montagespuren nicht vermeiden. ist aber nur ein optischer Makel, kein technischer.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## biketunE (11. Mai 2007)

ja klar, aber du meinst das passt? dann kann ich ja nochmal durchatmen... ist halt n böser schnitzer da ganz unten. aber wird schon gehen.

nur das problem mit der kassette muss ich irgendwie lösen. weil wenn ich da n spacer drunter mache, verschiebt sich ja die ganze kassette. wie soll da alles noch passen mit abstand zum rahmen? schaltwerk etc...?!
und würde es mit der 34er auch so gehen? hotline komm ich nicht durch. sorry... 

ein schönes wochenende und viele bikestunden in der sonne wünsche ich!


----------



## two wheels (13. Mai 2007)

Habt ihr alle so ein Canyon Schaltauge auf Reserve? Fallen die alle 10 km ab, oder gibts da nen anderen Grund für?
Hatte bisher noch nie Probleme in der Region.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Mai 2007)

Ich habe auch ne XT Kassette auf der Nabe und bei mir schleift auch dieser Alustern an den Speichen. Bzw hat geschliffen, jetzt habe ich einfach an dem Alustern die entsprechenden Ecken weggefeilt. Schleift nix und hält trotzdem 
Diese Einkerbungen hat mein Freilauf auch, freu dich drauf, die werden irgendwann so extrem das du Probleme haben wirst die Kassette abzubekommen


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> meine letzte Info ist 9,90...



Holla, da hast du natürlich recht, sorry. Ich habe ja das ganze mit -19%, weil Schweizer 



two wheels schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle so ein Canyon Schaltauge auf Reserve? Fallen die alle 10 km ab, oder gibts da nen anderen Grund für?
> Hatte bisher noch nie Probleme in der Region.



Würdest du gerne dein Bike eine Zeitlang ausser betrieb lassen weil das Auge abgerissen ist?


----------



## unchained (13. Mai 2007)

biketunE schrieb:


> Danke Michael, werde mich mal auf die Suche machen. Ne 34er ohne Spacer geht auch nicht oder?
> 
> Allerdings was anderes zum Freilauf:
> 
> ...




soviel dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (13. Mai 2007)

"voll normaaaal"


----------



## unchained (13. Mai 2007)

aaaaber siiiiicher


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Mai 2007)

Chainy.. zufällig Deore Nabe drauf?
Bin 7km mit Deore gefahren und danach XT draufgetan. Hatte schon erste rillen drin, zwar sehr klein aber doch gut sichtbar.
Nun ist XT drauf, hab die letztens mal wieder weggenommen um zu Putzen, viel anders sahs nicht aus..


----------



## unchained (13. Mai 2007)

Deore Naben haben Stahlkörper...da passiert garantiert nichts. 

die Ringle Nabe ist komplett aus aluminium... und da die ritzelpakete aus härterem material sind fressen die sich dort rein... super oder ? scheiß leichtbau....


----------



## two wheels (13. Mai 2007)

doppel


----------



## two wheels (13. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Würdest du gerne dein Bike eine Zeitlang ausser betrieb lassen weil das Auge abgerissen ist?



Bei mir ist bisher noch nie ein Auge abgerissen!
Solche Schaltaugen gibts doch überall, oder verwendet Canyon was eigenes? Naja vermutlich schon, sonst würdet ihr ja kaum solche "Hamstern" 
Ist ja wiedermal super, statt einen einheitlichen Standard kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Mai 2007)

Sorry, ich meinte natürlich nicht Deore Nabe sondern Deore Kasette. Ich weiss dass du die gleichen Naben wie ich hast 

Ich hab XT Kasette und die ist Alu und nicht Stahl, frisst darum nicht drauf rum.. oder nicht so extrem.


----------



## unchained (13. Mai 2007)

die frisst genauso gut drauf rum... weil sie geteilt ist. bei den 2007er nochmehr, da die pakete nochmals unterteilt sind. 

ein teil ist auf dem alu spider der rest ist aus stahl und frisst den freilaufkörper kaputt. außerdem ist die auflagefläche beim aluspider viel größer!


----------



## two wheels (13. Mai 2007)

@unchained

Du musst wissen, der Ammu liebt seine XT Kassette (ganz im Gegenteil zur Deore und LX), also nicht gegen die!

Gell Ammu


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Mai 2007)

Aber ich bin mir schon relativ sicher, dass nicht so sehr gefressen wird wie bei der Deore.
Was war der grund, dass du abgebaut hast? Wirklich Probleme gehabt oder hast einfach nen Service gemacht und das dabei entdeckt?



two wheels schrieb:


> Bei mir ist bisher noch nie ein Auge abgerissen!
> Solche Schaltaugen gibts doch überall, oder verwendet Canyon was eigenes? Naja vermutlich schon, sonst würdet ihr ja kaum solche "Hamstern"
> Ist ja wiedermal super, statt einen einheitlichen Standard kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen



Wenn du doch ständig Canyon sowas vorwirfst, warum wartest du auf ein SEX?
Es gibt verschiedene Schaltaugen und Canyon Augen kriegt man auch in einem Bikeshop in D... und ich bin mir sicher in CH werde ich die auch finden können, aber wozu danach suchen wenn ichs bei Canyon kaufen kann?



two wheels schrieb:


> @unchained
> 
> Du musst wissen, der Ammu liebt seine XT Kassette (ganz im Gegenteil zur Deore und LX), also nicht gegen die!
> 
> Gell Ammu


Ich liebe das ding nicht, ich finds besser, präziser und es ist der anfangs billigste Part um immerhin 100g Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (13. Mai 2007)

ich wollte die kasette wechseln, rein verschleiss-wechseltechnisch. 

dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich die ritzel nicht losbekommen habe, da sich die ritzel in den nutenbänken verkeilt haben. schöne *******, aber irgendwie hab ichs dann doch runterbekommen.


----------



## two wheels (14. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wenn du doch ständig Canyon sowas vorwirfst, warum wartest du auf ein SEX?



Auf Sex?? Das bekomm ich wohl nicht von Canyon  Meinst du das ESX? Was werfe ich Canyon vor? Hab nie was wegen den Schaltaugen von Canyon gesagt! Ich hab gesagt das deren Versandorganisation nicht so der Bringer ist was ist und das sie per Telefon schwer erreichbar sind! Ist im übrigen nichts gegen Canyon, ist einfach Fakt! Was erzählst Du wieder?




> Es gibt verschiedene Schaltaugen und Canyon Augen kriegt man auch in einem Bikeshop in D... und ich bin mir sicher in CH werde ich die auch finden können, aber wozu danach suchen wenn ichs bei Canyon kaufen kann?



Ja, das ist allerdings ein Argument!




> Ich liebe das ding nicht, ich finds besser, präziser und es ist der anfangs billigste Part um immerhin 100g Gewicht zu sparen.



Ich frage mich sowieso wie du die Präzision beurteilen kannst, wenn du doch die Deore gleich ausgetauscht hast und nie ne LX gefahren bist!?


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Ich frage mich sowieso wie du die Präzision beurteilen kannst, wenn du doch die Deore gleich ausgetauscht hast und nie ne LX gefahren bist!?



Sagst du...


----------



## two wheels (14. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Sagst du...



Ja ja und du auch!
Mit der Deore am Canyon bist du knapp 20km gefahren und an deinem Bike zuvor hattest du wohl kaum ne Deore oder LX Kurbel dran! Irre ich mich?
Also, wann bist du sonst soweit gefahren, dass du die Langzeit Funktionalität der Deore oder LX beurteilen kannst?


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Mai 2007)

Ich kann von 6 Jahren und etlichen Kilometern Deore, 4 Monaten, 1500km und 20000hm XT und 1 Stunde, 5km und 400hm LX erzählen (  )
Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, zwischen XT Schaltwerk mit Deore oder LX Kasette sind schon Welten unterschied (bin schon beides an exakt baugleichen Schaltwerken gefahren), aber eine XT Kasette macht gleich nochmal ein Plus an Schaltgeschwindigkeit aus..
Was bringt die Diskussion eigentlich? Du willst es ja nicht einsehen.. du wirst ein Bike mit XT Kasette kriegen, freu dich drauf und erzähl mir, wie geil dass das ist.


----------



## biketunE (14. Mai 2007)

Also scheint ja wohl normal zu sein, der Alufreilauf...

Klar das der irgendwann wild aussieht, aber im Neuzustand? Nun gut, die XT Kassette liegt nun hier rum, abgefeilt hab ich nichts. Wobei ich auf die Idee jetzt erst komme  ! 
Ich hab jetzt ne XTR drauf, quasi Neuzustand, leider fehlt ihr auf dem 2. Ritzel von oben ein Zahn. Daher liegt sie so seit Jahren hier rum. Hab sie nochmal getestet, dat Ding funtzt noch 1a. Wenigstens ein Teil wo XTR draufsteht  

Deshalb:

XT Kassette günstig abzugeben, 32-11 Übersetzung, neu!!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Mai 2007)

biketunE schrieb:


> Klar das der irgendwann wild aussieht, aber im Neuzustand?


Es ist normal...

...das sieht nicht nur dann so aus, wenn ein LRS von Canyon kommt...


----------



## two wheels (15. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich kann von 6 Jahren und etlichen Kilometern Deore, 4 Monaten, 1500km und 20000hm XT und 1 Stunde, 5km und 400hm LX erzählen (  )
> Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, zwischen XT Schaltwerk mit Deore oder LX Kasette sind schon Welten unterschied (bin schon beides an exakt baugleichen Schaltwerken gefahren), aber eine XT Kasette macht gleich nochmal ein Plus an Schaltgeschwindigkeit aus..
> Was bringt die Diskussion eigentlich? Du willst es ja nicht einsehen.. du wirst ein Bike mit XT Kasette kriegen, freu dich drauf und erzähl mir, wie geil dass das ist.



Wer hier was nicht einsieht, lass ich jetzt mal offen...

Im übrigen krieg ich ein Bike mit Deore Kassette, welche ich -wenn überhaupt-höchstens gegen ne LX tausche. Die LX Kurbel/ Innenlager bleiben, da ich diese super finde.

Ach ja, hab auf das ESX6 in schwarz umgeswitched, da ich dieses in 3 Wochen bereits den Berg runter jagen kann!


----------



## Didi123 (16. Mai 2007)

- Ist ein Freilauf ein Verschleißteil oder fällt der unter die zweijährige Herstellergarantie?
- Falls nicht, hat jemand eine Ahnung, was der Ringlé-Freilauf als Ersatzteil - kostet?
- Gibt es davon vielleicht eine Variante aus Stahl oder passt sogar der Freilauf eines anderen Herstellers?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Mai 2007)

Wieso, ist er jetzt kaputt?


----------



## unchained (16. Mai 2007)

würd mich auch interessieren. und ja freilaufkörper / freiläufe sind nicht ganz billig...


----------



## Didi123 (16. Mai 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wieso, ist er jetzt kaputt?



Wer - meiner..?
Nö! 
Ich frag' nur aus Interesse, falls das Ding mal hops geht...


----------



## Chris B. (29. Mai 2007)

Hallöche,

schon mal etwas von einem Neubau der Canyon Bicycles GmbH gehört, wird ein schickes Gebäude!

Gruß CB


----------



## Christian_74 (29. Mai 2007)

Ein gutes Testgelände wäre das Beste, was sie neu dazu machen könnten.


----------



## xstephanx (29. Mai 2007)

hallo,

gibts eigentlich ne bestimmte tageszeit oder so, wo man jemanden bei der bestellhotline erreichen kann?-da ist permanent die leitung besetzt -.-

lg
stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (29. Mai 2007)

Kurz vor Feierabend oder am morgen...


----------



## braintrust (8. Juni 2007)

hey, also bin jetzt die ersten km auf meinem neuen ESX7 gefahren und ich muss sagen, dass mich die sattelstütze bissel stört...da ist eine minimum-markierung und die man die stütze nicht reinschieben kann, also kann man die stütze nicht vollkommen versenken oder versteh ich das falsch?
das macht sich irgendwie ungünstig, hab kurze beine und bräuchte eine stütze die tiefer geht.....

canyon hat mich ja nicht mal gefragt ob ich die haben will bzw informiert dass sie diese tauschen....

kann ich die vllt bei canyon tauschen oder hab ich da keine chance? was meint ihr so?


----------



## dooley242 (8. Juni 2007)

Minimum heisst, soviel von der Stütze mus mindestens im Sattelrohr stecken. Mehr geht natürlich oder sollte gehen, wenn das Sattelrohr sorgfältig ausgerieben wurde.


----------



## Moonshaker (8. Juni 2007)

Ruf bei denen an, sie sollen die Sattelstütze tauschen, bei meinem Freund haben die den Vorbau sogar 3x getauscht, ohne Zusatzkosten.


mfg MooN


----------



## braintrust (8. Juni 2007)

also da steht "MAXIMUM INSERT" also tiefer geht/darf man nicht?

edit: hotline meinte grad, dass ich die trotzdem einfach versenken solle, da ich in dieser stellung ja eh nicht aufn sattel bin bzw lange drauf sitze


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2007)

hast du ein Bild von der Stelle wo das drauf steht?
Oder markier es hier mal (mit Paint nen Kringel drum rum machen)


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (8. Juni 2007)

Die Markierung liegt ziemlich genau zwischen dem S und dem Y von Syntace.

Auf diesem Bild ist sie bis zur Markierung versenkt


----------



## mstaab_canyon (8. Juni 2007)

P6Hallo,

ich habe gerade mit Syntace gesprochen. die Minimalauszug- (oder auch Maximaleinschub-) Markierung kann ignoriert werden, soll heißen, ihr könnt die Stütze auch tiefer versenken. Bei den allerneuesten P6 Stützen ist das Artwork auch so geändert, das diese Markierung nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2007)

Guuut! Hätte ich auch nicht so schön gefunden


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (10. Juni 2007)

arrgh son bockmist.

Da war ich gerade 5km weit gekommen, dann machts auf einmal pffffft hinten. Platten. Ärgerlich, aber wäre garnicht so schlimm gewesen, weil ich nen Ersatzschlauch und sogar noch Flickzeug dabei hatte. 
Ich friemel also schön den alten Schlauch raus und will den neuen montieren, da fällt mir auf, dass das Autoventil vom Ersatzschlauch garnicht durch die Bohrung der Felge passt   nur diese schmalen Franzosenventile. Und dafür hatte ich natürlich keine Pumpe dabei  - wieso auch. Hab ja nen Ersatzschlauch...

Dann durft ich zurück zur nächsten Ortschaft latschen und hab mich min. ne Stunde von Haustür zu Haustür geklingelt und nach einer Pumpe gefragt. So ein Sh1ce.

Kann man die Felge eigentlich problemlos aufbohren oder verträgt die das nicht? Ich mag nämlich diese "Rennradventile" nicht. Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass diese Endurofelge nicht für Autoventile ausgelegt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (10. Juni 2007)

Viele Hersteller verwenden Felgen mit Presta Ventilbohrung da ds kleinere Loch die Felge weniger strak belastet was wiederum stabiler sein soll!
Ich persönlich würde es garantiert nicht aufbohren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

ich würde es auch nicht aufbohren. Gibt aber auch Leute die behaupten das es kein Problem ist...


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Juni 2007)

Das haben wohl schon tausende Biker aufgebohrt, so auch ich...

Früher mochte ich die Sclaverand-Ventile auch nicht, mittlerweile sind sie mir lieber, weil das Luft-Ablassen bequemer funktioniert...


----------



## braintrust (10. Juni 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> P6Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gerade mit Syntace gesprochen. die Minimalauszug- (oder auch Maximaleinschub-) Markierung kann ignoriert werden, soll heißen, ihr könnt die Stütze auch tiefer versenken. Bei den allerneuesten P6 Stützen ist das Artwork auch so geändert, das diese Markierung nicht mehr vorhanden ist.
> 
> ...



saubere sache, alles klaro


----------



## braintrust (13. Juni 2007)

ähm mir ist aufgefallen das meine kette ständig klappert wenn ich mal über kanten/treppen usw fahre...gibs da so kettenspanner oder sowas, will aber nix an der kurbel (3blätter) verändern ?


----------



## unchained (13. Juni 2007)

veränder die spannung deines schaltwerks ?!


----------



## Didi123 (13. Juni 2007)

Wird aber nicht viel bringen...
Die Kette schlägt v.a. nach unten gegen den Umwerferkäfig und viel Platz ist da nun mal nicht. 
Ist halt davon abhängig, welcher Gang gerade eingelegt ist.


----------



## braintrust (13. Juni 2007)

hm welche straube war das doch nochmal gleich  ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Juni 2007)

Grundsätzlich: auf Treppen klingt ein Bike immer so, als würde es gerade zu Tode gefoltert -- daran muss man sich gewöhnen... 

Ansonsten sehe ich folgende Lösungsansätze:
a) Schaltstellung mit möglichst hoher Kettenspannung wählen. Als ideal hat sich für mich vorne das mittlere KB und hinten das größte Ritzel herausgestellt. (dadurch ist außerdem der Abstand zur Kettenstrebe höher und die Kette läuft (vertikal betrachtet) mittig in der Umwerferschelle)
b) möglichst gut dämpfenden Kettenstrebenschutz montieren (sofern nicht schon vorhanden). Z.B. aus dickem Neopren, ein Teil eines alten Reifen tut's aber auch.
c) eventuell die Kettenstrebe im vorderen Bereich von unten mit dickem Klebeband vielschichtig bekleben, um die Schläge dort abzudämpfen.
d) mit mp3-Player fahren.
e) laut schreien während der Treppenfahrerei.

Am Umwerfer wird die Kette allerdings immer schlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (13. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> e) laut schreien während der Treppenfahrerei.
> .



das gefällt mir am besten!


----------



## aNo0Bis (15. Juni 2007)

tom23";3786668 schrieb:
			
		

> das gefällt mir am besten!





Das laut schreien würde ich mir aber doch eher für den Moment aufheben an dem das Treppen runter fahren mal schief geht.  

Ich muß allerdings gestehen, ich finde es manchmal gar nicht so unpraktisch, wenn die Stufen mal was länger und nicht bis zum Ende einzusehen sind, und sich Fußgänger auf eben jene befinden, können sie anhand meines Lärms schon mal zur Seite springen! 
Dann fehlt natürlich nur noch der MP3 Player damit man sich das folgende Geschimpfe nicht geben muß!


----------



## tom23" (15. Juni 2007)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> Das laut schreien würde ich mir aber doch eher für den Moment aufheben an dem das Treppen runter fahren mal schief geht.
> 
> Ich muß allerdings gestehen, ich finde es manchmal gar nicht so unpraktisch, wenn die Stufen mal was länger und nicht bis zum Ende einzusehen sind, und sich Fußgänger auf eben jene befinden, können sie anhand meines Lärms schon mal zur Seite springen!
> Dann fehlt natürlich nur noch der MP3 Player damit man sich das folgende Geschimpfe nicht geben muß!



Egal, wie vorausschauend und langsam ich in München eine Treppe runterfahre..das geht ja auch gaaanz gemütlich...ich ernte immer Kopfschütteln.


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Juni 2007)

Ich mach das komplett anders. 

1. Wenn andere Leute auf der Treppe sind, fahre ich möglichst so, dass diese sich NICHT vor mir fürchten. 

2. Wenn sie für mich Platz machen bedanke ich mich deutlich und freundlich dafür.

Dgl. gilt für Wanderwege.

Warum? Weil ich auch in Zukunft dort noch fahren will. 
Meist reagieren die Leute positiv (!), erstaunt bis perplex/überrascht. Nur selten höre ich negative Kommentare auf Wanderwegen -- auf Treppen bislang noch nie.
Man sieht: Freundlichkeit und Rücksichtnahme hilft.
Pubertäres "jetzt-komm-ich" mit Lärm und blockierenden Reifen führt nur zu weiterer Verschlechterung des Mountainbiker-Images und wird Trailfreigaben nicht erleichtern...


----------



## renderscout (15. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich mach das komplett anders.
> 
> 1. Wenn andere Leute auf der Treppe sind, fahre ich möglichst so, dass diese sich NICHT vor mir fürchten.
> 
> ...



Das kann ich nur bestätigen, da ich das genauso Handhabe. Ist vorallem Hilfreich in solchen Touristenhochburgen wie bei mir hier und funktioniert sogar noch besser, wenn Wanderer oder dergleichen Tiere dabeihaben. Hunde werden ängstlich an der Leine zum Besitzer gezogen, manchmal auch andersrum oder aber es ertönt ein hysterisches: "... Horst pass auf!" geschrei von Vorne...! Gerade in diesen Situationen hat sich das einfache "DANKE" oder aber "VIELEN DANK" bewährt und man erhält ein perplexes aber dennoch entspanntes Grinsen zurück. Na jedenfalls haben die Meisten (über 60 Jährigen) dann sicherlich etwas worüber Sie die nächsten 5 Minuten reden können. 

Und man erfährt wiedermal, dass das viel angesprochene "Miteinander" doch funktioniert...zumindest bis man vorbei ist!


----------



## tom23" (15. Juni 2007)

Na ja, wie gesagt, egal, wie freundlich ich bin, meistens ist immer jemand dabei, der beim Anblick eines Radfahrers auf einer Treppe (wo er nicht hingehört), etwas doofes zu sagen hat.
Ich grüße in solchen Situationen generell immer, aufm Berg sowieso. Alte Menschen sind den Anblick nicht gewohnt und erschrecken bei dem Anblick wschl schon, das kann ich verstehen. Trotzdem zu viele engstirnige Menschen unterwegs.

Auch wenn ich hier manchmal ein Arsch bin- ein freundliches Miteinander beugt vielen Schwierigkeiten vor-und das Ziel verfolge ich konsequent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (15. Juni 2007)

Das Problem mit den ü60 ist, die sind so taub da ist jede Klingel machtlos.


----------



## renderscout (15. Juni 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den ü60 ist, die sind so taub da ist jede Klingel machtlos.



Ja, und meine Ringlé Naben klicken im Freilauf so laut, dass der Herzschrittmacher ausm Takt kommt... 

*SCHERZ*


----------



## aNo0Bis (15. Juni 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Ja, und meine Ringlé Naben klicken im Freilauf so laut, dass der Herzschrittmacher ausm Takt kommt...
> 
> *SCHERZ*



Hehe! 

Na das ich hab die Szene ja auch nur etwas dramatisiert!
Bei mir das Gleiche, ich grüße freundlich, ich lächel, ich bedanke mich...etc etc..


Aber ein paar "Sonderliche" gibt's trotzdem immer wieder, wie schon erwähnt, meistens ältere Menschen, aber auch zu denen bin ich noch lange freundlich!
Und hier in Wuppertal sind eh alle freundlich!!!


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich Treppen oder Trails fahre (können noch so leicht sein) ernte ich zumeist sehr erstaunte Blicke, sowas sieht man als Stadtmensch ja nicht jeden Tag 

Vielfach beklagen sich aber auch die Alten über irgendwas. Denen gehts einfach nicht gut und der ganze Tag ist verloren, wenn die mal nicht was zu meckern haben. Der beste bisher selbst erlebte Fall war ein Alter der aus allen Hälsen schrie als ich einen *behördlich gebauten* Trail auf dem Uetliberg runterfuhr und dieser meinte, das sei ein Wanderweg mit etwas mehr "Action" ohne Kies... Dabei wurde dieser genau gebaut, damit es keine Konfrontationen gibt. Ich versuche immer anständig zu sein und dem Bikerruf gutes zu tun, in diesem fall aber habe ich auf übelste Art geantwortet - und es nicht bereut.

Gerade letzten Samstag auch ein interessanter fall, da fahren ein Kollege und ich die Rigi hoch und müssen uns nach 1500hm und 50km, kurz vor dem Ziel, von Bierbäuchigen unterbelichteten Stadtwesen (Einer mit T-Shirt "5 gründe für Bier") sagen lassen, wir hätten "Das Hirn am Lenker"... Besser hab ich das Hirn am Lenker als im Bauch, ich zieh den Helm bestimmt nicht an bei prallem Sonnenschein und 25°C Bergauf, ausser in Bereichen wo auch andere Biker hinuntergeschossen kommen.


----------



## tom23" (21. Juni 2007)

Wollt Ihr mal was lustiges hÃ¶ren?

Canyon hat in meinem Hinterbau 2 Schrauben vergessen (Ã¼ber der Hinterachse). Ich habe zum GlÃ¼ck dank einem Freund, der dies bemerkt hat, fÃ¼r Ersatz gesorgt (Schrauben gekauft) und bin noch nicht verletzt oder tot, weils mein Rad auf dem trail zerlegt hat. Weil diese Schrauben nur mit Beilagscheiben passen und das ******** aussieht und ich sicher gehen will wegen Garantie, Foto gemacht und an Canyon...und yeah! Nach einer Woche bekomme ich Post, dass mein Paket per Nachnahme raus ist mit der Rechnung + 2 â¬ NachnahmegebÃ¼hr!

Ist nur eine Kleinigkeit, aber langsam kann ich mich nur noch wundern!

Einen schÃ¶nen Tag!


----------



## unchained (21. Juni 2007)

beim 2007er rahmen ? da fehlten 2 schrauben?   ... na dann kann ich mich ja auf was gefasst machen


----------



## ashtray (21. Juni 2007)

tom23";3812691 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt Ihr mal was lustiges hören?
> 
> Canyon hat in meinem Hinterbau 2 Schrauben vergessen (über der Hinterachse). Ich habe zum Glück dank einem Freund, der dies bemerkt hat, für Ersatz gesorgt (Schrauben gekauft) und bin noch nicht verletzt oder tot, weils mein Rad auf dem trail zerlegt hat. Weil diese Schrauben nur mit Beilagscheiben passen und das ******** aussieht und ich sicher gehen will wegen Garantie, Foto gemacht und an Canyon...und yeah! Nach einer Woche bekomme ich Post, dass mein Paket per Nachnahme raus ist mit der Rechnung + 2  Nachnahmegebühr!
> 
> ...



Du musst für die Schrauben die Canyon vergessen hat zu montieren, Geld bezahlen?


----------



## tom23" (21. Juni 2007)

subba, od'r? Ich habe denen mal frech geschrieben, dass  bestimmt ein Fehler in der Weiterführung des Lieferscheines passiert sein muss...

was bei der Kommunikation mit Canyon an Zeit draufgeht, und das ist langsam erheblich, krieg ich auch nicht wieder zurück. Wegen zwei Schräublein, die ein pfuschiger Monteur vergessen hat...pft


ach ja , und wegen einem Transportschaden an meiner X9, und weggeschmissener Sattelklemme nach Rahmentausch und und und


----------



## Nerv(us) (21. Juni 2007)

Da macht man was mit... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/383301/cat/18213

Das mit der Sattelstütze ist mir bei meiner Einweiungsfahrt auf der Straße passiert. Beim Aufsteigen. Ist inzwischen ausgetauscht. Materialfehler. Alles wieder in Ordnung. Man verliert aber das Vertrauen in die Komponenten. Schließlich fährt man ja auch mal ruppiger.


----------



## tschobi (21. Juni 2007)

Sieht ja echt Ã¼bel aus! 

Hatte auch vor kurzem mit meinem esx was mitbestellt als ZubehÃ¶r und sollte kostenlos nachgeliefert werden. Als es ankam war der Artikel noch mal auf der Rechnung +6â¬ Versandkosten+2â¬Nachnahme(wofÃ¼r Canyon ja nichts kann).

Kann mal passieren, nur langsam echt nervig der Laden. Ich da angerufen vor einer Woche, und ja das Geld wird wieder rÃ¼ckÃ¼berwiesen. Bis heute nichts. Schon wieder anrufen, ich kÃ¶nnt kotzen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (21. Juni 2007)

klar kann Canyon einen Artikel frei Haus versenden...und klar können die was dafür


----------



## thto (21. Juni 2007)

by the way, das neue logo aufm steuerrohr erinnert mich ein ganz klein wenig an das alte cannondale logo .....


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Juni 2007)

Heisse Story mit den Schrauben tom..
Waren das die Schrauben am Horst link? Ich glaub ich wäre nach Koblenz gefahren mit ner Portion Fäuste und Fluchwörter im Gepäck...


----------



## franzf (24. Juni 2007)

Gestern auf Tour hab ich mich bei der Abfahrt gewundert, was da vorne so klappert. Bin dann mal abgestiegen um zu schauen, nix gesehen, also weiter. Am Auto dann, beim Ausbau des Vorderrads, hab ich bemerkt dass bei meiner Sherman Breakout die Schrauben unter der Steckachse locker waren, eine fehlt jetzt sogar 
Werde mir am Montag eine holen dürfen, einsenden ist wohl teurer und nerviger und zeitintensiver und überhaupt


----------



## schappi (24. Juni 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Heisse Story mit den Schrauben tom..
> Waren das die Schrauben am Horst link? Ich glaub ich wäre nach Koblenz gefahren mit ner Portion Fäuste und Fluchwörter im Gepäck...









[/url]://[/IMG]


----------



## tom23" (24. Juni 2007)

um die kleine Anekdote am Rand abzuschliessen....ich bekomme jetzt 2 â¬ Ã¼berwiesen. Und um mit Joda zu sprechen:

"auf ein neues ich werde versuchen, das Schaltwerk ich wieder haben muss."


----------



## two wheels (24. Juni 2007)

Hat einer von euch nen Plan, wie ich den Käfig des SRAM X.9 Schaltwerks öffnen kann? Muss mal schauen ob die Feder ausgehängt oder kaputt ist. (Kette wird nicht gespannt)
Das Schräubchen dass dort zu öffnen sein müsste, kann ich nirgends finden. Ist das Ding zusammengesteckt oder kann man den gar nicht öffnen.

Jetzt hab ich endlich mein Bike und kann trotzdem nicht biken. Immerhin ist nur das defekte Schaltwerk und der Dämpfer (Pearl 3.3) der meiner Meinung nach ein wenig Luft verliert (aber das soll ja -wenn tatsächlich vorhanden- normal sein)


----------



## tom23" (24. Juni 2007)

sicher, dass nicht diese Plastiknase, die den Käfig hält, abgebrochen ist? schau  mal da nach, genau so kam nml mein Schaltwerk das letzte mal von Canyon.


----------



## Silly (24. Juni 2007)

Federt es garnicht zurück, oder nur mit zu geringer Kraft?

Dann wäre es einmal überdreht, das war bei mir der Fall. Die Kette hatte dann auch eine Öse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerv(us) (24. Juni 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich endlich mein Bike und kann trotzdem nicht biken. Immerhin ist nur das defekte Schaltwerk und der Dämpfer (Pearl 3.3) der meiner Meinung nach ein wenig Luft verliert (aber das soll ja -wenn tatsächlich vorhanden- normal sein)



Bei mir auch
Mein Pearldämpfer ist auch im ARS... . Ich muss irgendwie sehr viel Pech haben, ständig geht was schrott am Bike. Erst die Sattelstange und jetzt der Dämpfer: Extrem rauhes Ansprechverhalten, knacken beim Federn und Zug- und Druckstufen gibt es auch nicht mehr. Luft im Ölbad - und Öl im Ventil beim Luft ablassen  . Einfach so. Dabei kenne ich mein Bike noch garnicht richtig  . Hoffe ich bekomme schnell nen Neuen.


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Juni 2007)

Silly schrieb:


> Federt es garnicht zurück, oder nur mit zu geringer Kraft?



Kann ich dir auch beantworten: Garnicht. Das Ding hängt nur.


----------



## X-Treme (25. Juni 2007)

Mal ne frage an euch Canyon Fahrer. Wenn ich mir jetzt n Bike bestelle und das dann bei mir ankommt muss ich doch noch einige teile selbst montieren. Welche und ist das für einen neuling schwierig?


----------



## E=MC² (25. Juni 2007)

Vorderrad, Lenker u. Pedale glaub ich.
Ist nichts dolles.


----------



## X-Treme (25. Juni 2007)

Nur anschrauben und festziehen oder noch mehr ? Brauch ich n Drehmomentschlüssel?


----------



## Silly (25. Juni 2007)

Die Vorbauschrauben haben ein vorgeschriebenes Drehmoment. 

Wäre schon ratsam, kann ja auch passieren, dass du irgendetwas an den Bremsen oder anderswo mal nachjustieren mußt, und da ist ein Drehmomentschlüssel eine gute Anschaffung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (25. Juni 2007)

Solange du keinen Carbonlenker hast ist ein Drehmoment eigentlich überflüssig!
Schön wenn man einen hat ,brauch man aber nicht!

Wenn man kein totaler Grobmotoriker ist geht das auf jeden Fall!


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Juni 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Solange du keinen Carbonlenker hast ist ein Drehmoment eigentlich überflüssig!


Warum immer so viele glauben, dass nur Carbonteile empfindlich wären... 
Superleicht-Aluteile sind mE mindestens gleich empfindlich....


----------



## tschobi (25. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Warum immer so viele glauben, dass nur Carbonteile empfindlich wären...
> Superleicht-Aluteile sind mE mindestens gleich empfindlich....



Ja, das stimmt, viele Alu-Teile sind auch sehr empfindlich. 
Trotzdem hab ich bis jetzt noch für kein Bauteil am bike einen Drehmoment benutzt. Man merkt doch wann eine Schraube fest ist, und was man dem Material zumuten kann. Vielleicht liegts auch daran das ich im Maschinenbau großgeworden bin, und schon 7Mio Schrauben angezogen hab  

Ne aber im Ernst, wer sich unsicher ist sollte auf jeden Fall einen kaufen, bevor noch was passiert...


----------



## X-Treme (25. Juni 2007)

Aber um mal zu meiner Hauptfrage zurückzukommen, die Endmontage ist nicht all zu aufwändig, AUCH wenn man noch blutiger anfänger ist, oder?


----------



## tom23" (25. Juni 2007)

nö


----------



## mstaab_canyon (28. Juni 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> Servus Gemeinde,
> 
> ich stelle hier mal zur Diskussion was denn der Canyon-Chef-Konstrukteur Lutz Scheffer hier gerade zeichnet.
> 
> ...



Um mal wieder auf den Ursprung des Threads zurück zu kommen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3835668

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## uphillking (28. Juni 2007)

Na hatte ich Recht oder nicht? Dürft mich "das Orakel" nennen!

Als Namen wäre was "leichtes" nicht übel. Sowas wie:
Canyon Sphere
oder
Canyon Space


----------



## Spikey (28. Juni 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> Na hatte ich Recht oder nicht? Dürft mich "das Orakel" nennen!
> 
> Als Namen wäre was "leichtes" nicht übel. Sowas wie:
> Canyon Sphere
> ...



canyon epo


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Juni 2007)

Wie wäre es mit Canyon Stabil? 
Ob der Name Programm ist, weiss ich nicht.. *duckundweg* immerhin ist eine leitende Person von Canyon im Namen vorhanden. Macht doch schonmal ein wenig stolz, nicht?


----------



## bliz2z (29. Juni 2007)

Ich bekomm ne Kriese jetzt ist mein Bike nach 2Monaten da und der rahmen ist verkratzt + 2 Simmerringe an der Gabel gebrochen. Muss ich jetzt erstmal verdauen danach überlege ich mir was ich mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (29. Juni 2007)

Nö, oder??? 

Sorry - irgendwie krieg' ich Magenschmerzen und am Ende will ich das Teil gar nicht mehr und verweigere die Annahme...

Tut mir echt leid!

Gerhard


----------



## tom23" (29. Juni 2007)

Hey Gerhard,

dat wird schon. Ende gut, alles gut!
Ohne jetzt zu tief in deinen Posts zu wühlen, wann solln deine Kiste jetzt kommen?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## bliz2z (29. Juni 2007)

Die Werkstatt ist leider noch schlimmer als die Bestellhotline was Erreichbarkeit  angeht..


----------



## GerhardO (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo Tom!

Antwort:   

Im Ernst - ich erwarte es jetzt jeden Tag! Hab aber keine Lust mehr, dort anzurufen. Ich kanns jetzt eh nicht ändern. fitze-Tobi's Rad ist ja anscheinend schon unterwegs. Dann kann meines nicht mehr allzuweit davon entfernt sein...

Wird schon!

Gerhard


----------



## GerhardO (29. Juni 2007)

@bliz2z:
Hm - mit den Kratzern könnt ich leben. Meins wird nach der ersten Ausfahrt wohl schon Kratzer haben... Aber das mit der Gabel ist indiskutabel! Wenn die Teile nicht arg viel kosten und selbst ausgetauscht werden können, dann würd ich das machen! Lieber geb ich ein paar Euronen mehr aus, als es wieder ewig hin- und her zu schicken!


----------



## bliz2z (29. Juni 2007)

Der Canyon Mitarbeiter meinte das sind Trasportschäden jetzt versuche ich bei der Post dran zu kommen ist aber durchgehend besetzt. Ich bin eh die nächsten 3Wochen im Ausland und kann nicht fahren ins sofern könnten die das ganze schon nochmal verschicken ist mir scheiss egal solange ich ein komplettes heiles Bike bekomme .


----------



## tom23" (3. Juli 2007)

Neuer Rekord! 0,5 Stunden Antwortzeit auf eine email an den service! das muss gefeiert werden! ich mach den Laden zu und geh saufen!


----------



## GerhardO (3. Juli 2007)

Kleine Geschenke erhalten die Freundschaft! 

Prost!


----------



## two wheels (3. Juli 2007)

Habe mein kaputtes X.9 Schaltwerk auch über einen Kollegen beim Importeur auswechseln lassen, weil Canyon es bis heute nich geschafft hat sich bei mir zu melden. 
Das Schaltwerk ist zurück und von Canyon habe ich immer noch nichts gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b!k3r (7. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich denke mal hier bin ich richtig.

Ich interessiere mich für das GC 6.0 bzw. 7.0.
Für das Geld sind das super Bikes aber wie ich finde haben die mit etwas 80mm Ferderweg was zu wenig.
Daher meine Frage, ist es möglich das Fahrrad bei Canyon zu bestellen und es auf 100mm umzubauen.
Ich danke mal, das der Umbau auf 2 Schwalbe NN nicht das problem sein wird.

Und wie sieht es mit den Aufpreise aus?
Ist da Canyon auch noch so super gut.


Ich bedanke mich für eure hilfe.


----------



## two wheels (7. Juli 2007)

b!k3r schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich denke mal hier bin ich richtig.
> 
> ...




Bei Canyon gibts nur das ausem Katalog, keine Extrawünsche, die musst du selber realisieren. Ist auch ein Grund warum Canyon relativ preiswert ist, weil sie nur Bikes ab der Stange haben...


----------



## Nobby2 (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo...
Hab jetz endlich mein ESX
was soll ich machen wenn bei mittelscharfen Kurven meine hintere Bremsscheibe kurze Schleifgeräusche macht? Is das vieleicht normal.... fahre jetz das erste mal Scheibenbremsen


----------



## Mutton (12. Juli 2007)

@Nobby2

Ist durchaus normal. Lass dich davon nicht stören und habe Spaß mit deinem Rad.

Gruß, THomas.


----------



## stay_anonym (15. Juli 2007)

@nobby2: Total normal, gib dem Rad ein bisschen Zeit.

@b!k3r: canyon baut weder ein anderen reifen noch ne andere gabel drauf. höchstens nen anderen vorbau/lenker gegen zienmlichen aufpreis, egal ob hoeher hoeher oder weniger hochwertiger.
80mm an einem ht sind VOLLKOMMEN ausreichend.
hab bisher 3ht´s von canon gehabt und 1fully...
alles top - und die ht kompromisslos traumhaft schnell. und obwohl es rce ht sind bin ich touuren von 6h damit gefahren - np hab halt nur anderen vorbau+lenker drauf gemacht.

@two wheels: komisch, ich erreiche canyon tgl (per telefon)... und wenn sie meinen sie rufen mich morgen zurück, rufen die mich pünktlich zurück und geben mir genau die antworten, die ich haben möchte. 

klar war der service früher besser, da sie heute vollkommen ausgelastet sind. trotzdem haben sie mich auch zur heutgien zeit NIE und absolut NIE enttäuscht.


----------



## two wheels (15. Juli 2007)

stay_anonym schrieb:


> @two wheels: komisch, ich erreiche canyon tgl (per telefon)... und wenn sie meinen sie rufen mich morgen zurück, rufen die mich pünktlich zurück und geben mir genau die antworten, die ich haben möchte.
> 
> klar war der service früher besser, da sie heute vollkommen ausgelastet sind. trotzdem haben sie mich auch zur heutgien zeit NIE und absolut NIE enttäuscht.



Ich wünschte ich könnte das auch sagen! Ich warte inzwischen kanpp 3 Wochen auf eine Reaktion der Werkstatt! Naja, damit muss man bei Canyon eben rechnen  Der einzige der dort schnell antwortet ist Staabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (15. Juli 2007)

Nee, oder?  Die haben bis heute noch nichts zum X.9 gesagt?


----------



## tom23" (17. Juli 2007)

Ein Gerhard O. aus Starnberg hat eine Veröffentlichung in der Mountain Bike. Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juli 2007)

Wovon sprichst du?


----------



## tom23" (18. Juli 2007)

Traildancer hat einen Leserbrief an dieses Magazin geschrieben und vorgeschlagen, dass Lieferfähigkeit in die Beurteilung von Versendern mit einbezogen werden sollte. Mir war gestern abend langweilig und da hab ich mir mal eine "Mountain Bike" gekauft und den Leserbrief entdeckt.

recht hat er ja


----------



## two wheels (18. Juli 2007)

Und wie er Recht hat! Dann möchte ich mal sehen, ob die Canyons immer noch mit "super" "hervorragend" usw aus dem Rennen gingen!


----------



## GerhardO (18. Juli 2007)

Oooooh - ich bin entdeckt worden! *rotwerd*

Ich wusste allerdings nicht, dass es veröffentlicht wird. Zumal ich ja ne Antwortmail bekam, in der drauf hingewiesen wurde, dass es sich bei den Testbikes um Vorserienmodelle handelt und die Lieferzeiten hier noch nicht geprüft werden können.

Tja, lass ma uns mal von den kommenden Tests überraschen!

Gerhard


----------



## two wheels (18. Juli 2007)

Wohl kaum! Wenn die Heftchen eine Bike, egal von welchem Hersteller schlecht bewerten, gibts eben keine Inserate mehr von diesem Hersteller!
Und ich denke ua. Canyon ist ein sehr guter Kunde der Bike Hefter...


----------



## GerhardO (19. Juli 2007)

Richtig!
Und solange es I..ten wie mich gibt, die da was kaufen (wobei das Rad schon klasse ist!), wird sich auch ned viel ändern.


----------



## thory (20. Juli 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Wohl kaum! Wenn die Heftchen eine Bike, egal von welchem Hersteller schlecht bewerten, gibts eben keine Inserate mehr von diesem Hersteller!
> Und ich denke u.a. Canyon ist ein sehr guter Kunde der Bike Hefter...



Hm, und was istmit dem Torque 2006, das wegen der Hinterbaukinematik in den Heften (Bike und Freeride) relativ schlecht weg kam. Anzeigen gab es trotzdem und 2007 wurden die Schwachstellen behoben.
Die Big Mountain Bikes bekamen ebenfalls mässige Bewertungen, das BM SL glaube ich sogar eher eine ziemliche schlechte(?) -weiß ich aber nicht mehr so genau. Andere Bikes, die heftig kritisiert wurden sind Cannondale Prophete Modelle so im Jahr 2005. Trotzdem sind die Heftchen voll u.a. auch mit Cannondale Anzeigen. 

Ich denke mal ganz so einfach: viele Anzeigen = gute Tests ist das dann doch nicht. Die Macht der Mags am deutschen Markt ist zu groß, d.h. die Hersteller müssen sehr wohl den Mags nachlaufen, um gute Testergebnisse zu erzielen, müssen Anzeigen schalten, etc. Aber umgekehrt gilt das m.E. weniger, d.h. die Mags müssen den Herstellern nicht in diesem Maße nach dem Mund reden. 

Was meine Räder angeht - ehemalige und aktuelle - siehe in meiner Gallerie - waren die Tests in ihren Kernausagen zutreffend.

Gruss


----------



## Astaroth (24. Juli 2007)

Servus
schoene gruesse aus dem heissen sonnigen cran canaria 

mfg
astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (27. Juli 2007)

Tibor Simai fährt bald für Canyon. Steht in der Freeride.
Ich versteh das nicht. Der Kerl macht doch nichts außer "gut aussehen". 
Jetzt wird Canyon bald zur Posermarke mit Schokogriffen.


----------



## Augus1328 (29. Juli 2007)

nächstes Jahr scheint`s dann wohl Dirtbikes zu geben.


----------



## fitze (30. Juli 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> nächstes Jahr scheint`s dann wohl Dirtbikes zu geben.



Jo,

Stefan Herrmann ist mit dem Prototyp schon in Willingen gefahren.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Didi123 (3. August 2007)

Seit wann gibt es solche Steuersatzkappen von Canyon...??







...und warum hab' ich eine hässliche Iridiumkappe?


----------



## tom23" (3. August 2007)

eitler Sack  Ich will auch so eine. Ich schreib denen gleich mal, hehe


----------



## AmmuNation (3. August 2007)

Was isn das überhaupt für ein Bike? Der Vorbau sieht komisch aus.
Aber so eine Kappe will ich auch!  Didi, du hast dich ja auch schonmal darüber beklagt dass die Iridiumkappe doof ausschaut 

Find ich eigentlich schade dass Canyon solche Details immer später bekommt. Auf die BarEnds haben se anfang Jahr auch etwas warten müssen, ging aber relativ schnell - und die Kappen sind wohl MidSeason


----------



## Didi123 (3. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Was isn das überhaupt für ein Bike? Der Vorbau sieht komisch aus.


Irgendein Ultimate CF Eigenbau bei ebay...


AmmuNation schrieb:


> Didi, du hast dich ja auch schonmal darüber beklagt dass die Iridiumkappe doof ausschaut


Stimmt, hab' das schei** Logo aber nicht runterbekommen, hätte sonst die ganze Kappe ruiniert!  
Und mit Edding übermalen hat auch doof ausgesehen.


----------



## braintrust (3. August 2007)

tom23";3935607 schrieb:
			
		

> eitler Sack  Ich will auch so eine. Ich schreib denen gleich mal, hehe



ahhhhhhhh will ich auch!!! sagmal bescheid was die meinen...wollte eh noch canyon bar-ends und nen schaltauge


----------



## AmmuNation (3. August 2007)

Lieber Herr Staab, wenn Sie sich doch hier bitte mal zu Worte melden würden...? 

Edit:
 Guckt mal was ich entdeckt habe...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Org-Canyon-Nerve...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (3. August 2007)

icn nehm auch sone kappe 

wassn an dem ebay ding so besonders?


----------



## AmmuNation (3. August 2007)

Ãberleg mal was an einem 0km gefahrenen 2007er XC9.0 besonders ist was auf eBay gerade 1000â¬ unter dem Verkaufspreis gehandelt wird


----------



## unchained (3. August 2007)

achso das meinst du.. die heiße gebotsphase geht aber erst los


----------



## AmmuNation (3. August 2007)

Stimmt schon, ist aber trotzdem krass, dass sich jemand ein so geiles Fully kauft und keinen Meter fährt..


----------



## braintrust (3. August 2007)

wattn...kommen doch bald schon die neuen...da braucht man platz


----------



## [Vale-46] (6. August 2007)

So ihr lieben, da ja fast alle Modelle für den Jahrgang 2007 ausverkauft sind und ich so zwangsläufig auf das nächste Jahr warten muss, wollte ich mal fragen, was ihr euch so für die neuen Modelle an Ausstattung wünscht.

Ich gehe mit gutem Beispiel voran.

1. Canyon sollte den Käufern die Option anbieten die Reifen Schlauchlos oder ganz wie immer mit Schlauch auszuwählen.

2. Federgabel Durin von Magura 100mm  ) Zu einem weißen Bike, gehört eine weiße Federgabel. 

So, dass war es auch schon. Jetzt seid ihr dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privy (6. August 2007)

einen neuen arbeitsplatz, der alte kotzt mich an .

privy


----------



## AmmuNation (6. August 2007)

[Vale-46];3943964 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Federgabel Durin von Magura 100mm  ) Zu einem weißen Bike, gehört eine weiße Federgabel.


FOX F100RLC... gab es schon 2007 und ich liebe dieses Ding 
Ich würde mir wünschen dass Canyon eine F120RLC irgendwo einbaut - das teil ist auch super 



privy schrieb:


> einen neuen arbeitsplatz, der alte kotzt mich an



Euromillions gewinnen


----------



## MUD´doc (8. August 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> Stefan Herrmann ist mit dem Prototyp schon in Willingen gefahren.
> 
> ...



Gibt es schon irgendwie Foto von ihm mit dem Bike? 
(eher das Bike als ihn) 
Würd mich schon für ein Dirt von Canyon interessieren.
...sonst wart ich noch, bis die ersten Pics von der Eurobike eintreffen

<<Dank dem Epo-Skandal in der Rennradbranche sind wir Mountainbiker nicht mehr die Buh-Männer der Radwelt! Danke TdF!>>


----------



## tom23" (9. August 2007)

the official Dirt Bike Thread

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=293293


----------



## fitze (9. August 2007)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Gibt es schon irgendwie Foto von ihm mit dem Bike?
> (eher das Bike als ihn)
> Würd mich schon für ein Dirt von Canyon interessieren.
> ...sonst wart ich noch, bis die ersten Pics von der Eurobike eintreffen
> ...



Ich glaub ich hab eins....ich kram mal.....


----------



## fitze (9. August 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab eins....ich kram mal.....



Also, hier sind se:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3952481#post3952481


----------



## Nobby2 (9. August 2007)

Habe eben meinen kompletten Antrieb mal gereinigt und geschmiert und bemerkt das vorne auf auf meinem großen Kettenblatt (44) ein Zahn abgebrochen ist...

Schlimm oder Unschlimm???

wollt demnächst eh mal eine Inspektion machen bin jetz etwas mehr als 200km mit dem bike gefahren... Habe gehört man sollte bei 200 km eine machen


----------



## Christian_74 (9. August 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> Schlimm oder Unschlimm???



Unschlimm. Obwohl unschön kannst so weiter fahren.

1° Inspektion mach Sinn um Antrieb zu justieren. Die Züge längen sich am Anfang. Auch nicht schlecht alle andere Bauteile zu checken. Man findet öfters Montagefehler die dann gerichtet werden können.

Wenn alles aber wie geschmiert funktioniert, ist es nicht unbedinngt nötig.


----------



## Nobby2 (9. August 2007)

@ Christian_47 
ja da has du recht, musste auch schon die Kontermutter an der kassette und die kleine Madenschraube auf dem Poplock-Rädchen nach relativ wenigen kilometern nachziehen...Ich denke das mit der Inspektion erde ich wohl diese woche noch in Angriff nehmen, also zumindest ma einen Termin ausmachen


----------



## ExtraAction (10. August 2007)

Bin gestern unterwegs gewesen und ich grüße normalerweise Leute, die mir aufm Bike sportlich ambitioniert entgegen kommen egal ob RR oder MTB.. aber ich glaub das gewöhne ich mir bald ab, grüßt keine Sau zurück. 

Bis auf gestern ein RR Fahrer: bei genauerem Hinschauen bemerkte ich den Canyon-Schriftzug auf seinem Bike =) Canyonfahrer = nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (10. August 2007)

Geh mal nach Bayern, da wirst du über 1000HM immer gegrüßt (auch von Wanderern), sonst holt dich der Wolperdinger!


----------



## Didi123 (10. August 2007)

tom23";3955454 schrieb:
			
		

> Geh mal nach Bayern, da wirst du über 1000HM immer gegrüßt (auch von Wanderern), sonst holt dich der Wolperdinger!



Da hast Recht!
War neulich am Tegernsee ganz erstaunt über Wanderer und andere Radler - waren alle voll nett (zu uns maulfaulen Franken )!


----------



## Sentence (10. August 2007)

xD
da gabs doch neulich in Bayern 3 oder so das Thema ob alle Franken Morgenmufflons sind ;o)

aber das mitm grüßen is au immer so ne Sache...


----------



## ExtraAction (10. August 2007)

tom23";3955454 schrieb:
			
		

> Geh mal nach Bayern, da wirst du über 1000HM immer gegrüßt (auch von Wanderern), sonst holt dich der Wolperdinger!



Hehe, ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, wer der Wolperdinger ist, aber wenn Du magst schick ihn doch mal hier am Teutoburgerwald vorbei!


----------



## tom23" (10. August 2007)

Ok Ok, die Geschichte, dass einen der Wolperdinger holen kommt, ist glatt erfunden, doch das Vieh existiert!

Der Beweis:


----------



## two wheels (11. August 2007)

tom23";3956840 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Ok, die Geschichte, dass einen der Wolperdinger holen kommt, ist glatt erfunden, doch das Vieh existiert!
> 
> Der Beweis:



   geiles "Viech"


----------



## Didi123 (11. August 2007)

Weiß jemand, wie und wann man den RP23-Dämpfer warten sollte?
Hab' wenig Zeit im Fahrwerksforum danach zu suchen, daher dachte ich, ich mach' das hier im Laberthread mal zum Thema. 
Kein gutes Agument - ich weiß, aber evtl. interessiert's andere auch...

Mein Dämpfer hat anfangs immer nach ein paar km etwas "schlotziges" Öl bzw. Fett am Kolben kleben, jetzt fast gar nicht mehr.
Ist das ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Zeichen?
Kann/muss man irgendwo Öl nachkippen?
Falls ja, welches und wie bzw. wo?

Weiß einer was dazu?

(Ich werd' heute Abend mal die Anleitung rauskramen...)


----------



## Spikey (11. August 2007)

Sentence schrieb:


> xD
> da gabs doch neulich in Bayern 3 oder so das Thema ob alle Franken Morgenmufflons sind ;o)
> 
> aber das mitm grüßen is au immer so ne Sache...



Ein lockeres 'Servus' geht mir als Franken immer über die Lippen


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (12. August 2007)

Hier im Ruhrpott guckt sogar so mancher Stumpf in die andere Richtung wenn man die Person grüßt, obwohl er ein Biker ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentence (13. August 2007)

so wies sich eben gehört @Spikey  

muss mich auch oft sau dumm anbrüllen lassen (bin ja schließlich zu schnell vorbei) wenn ich aufm Radweg neben der Landstraße an nem Schlangenlienienlaufenden Fußgänger vorbeiziehe...

ein guten Morgen bringen die da nie raus


----------



## Christian_74 (13. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie und wann man den RP23-Dämpfer warten sollte?
> Weiß einer was dazu?



Wahrscheinlich lässt es sich hier http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/index.htm etwas hilfsreiches finden. 

Grüße,


Christian


----------



## Didi123 (13. August 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich lässt es sich hier http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/index.htm etwas hilfsreiches finden.



Danke, ich kenn' die Seite schon.
Wollte mal hören, was andere RP23-Besitzer wartungsmäßig so machen...

Also...?!


----------



## Christian_74 (13. August 2007)

Da muß ich passen. Nix Fox an Bike haben.


----------



## Didi123 (13. August 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Nix Fox an Bike haben.


Muss nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil sein...!


----------



## Nobby2 (15. August 2007)

Hallo... hab ma ne frage zu der juicy 5...
Wenn ich die Vorderbremse voll durchziehe, bei einer mittleren Geschwindigkeit von ca. 25 km/h und normal auf dem sattel sitze, hebt mein Hinterrad ca. 100mm vom boden ab... Ein Freund von mir hat die Louise, da muss ich aufpassen das ich mich nicht über den lenker schmeiße...
Könnt ihr mir vieleicht von der Bremskraft eurer Juicy Berichten?
Meiner Meinung nach bremst sie zwar gut aber der Unterschied war einfach zu Krass und bin vor dem Canyon noch nie Scheibenbremsen gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sHiMl (15. August 2007)

also ich würd die Bremskraft meiner juicy5 eher mit der louise deines kumpels vergleichen...
wie lang hast du die juicy denn schon, bzw. gut eingebremst?


----------



## Nobby2 (15. August 2007)

bin jetz so rund 250 km gefahren.... oje da werde mich nochmal mit fettlöser dranngeben aber das wirds wohl eher weniger bringen.... naja nächste woche dienstag gehts zur inspektion


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. August 2007)

250km sind nicht viel...


----------



## AmmuNation (15. August 2007)

Nerve XC Pro??! 
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/index.html

Ist es also möglich, ne Talas einzubauen? Hat Canyon vorrätige XC Rähmen und baut nun die ganzen Talas die im Lager stehn ein?

Und was sollen die ganzen 2006er Teile (zB Schaltwerk) an den einzelnen Bikes?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. August 2007)

wirkt ein wenig wie sowas wie ein Restbike, die Gabeln waren doch auch in den Spectral drin oder? Vllt haben sie noch Spectral Parts aber keine Rahmen mehr


----------



## AmmuNation (15. August 2007)

Auch gut, ein Restebike als Sondermodell rauszulassen 
Stellung von Canyon Bitte! Geht das gut mit ner Talas? Und seit wann gibts ne 130er Talas? Oder habts ihr Spacer in die 140er geknallt?


----------



## thto (15. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Auch gut, ein Restebike als Sondermodell rauszulassen
> Stellung von Canyon Bitte! Geht das gut mit ner Talas? Und seit wann gibts ne 130er Talas? Oder habts ihr Spacer in die 140er geknallt?



2006er talas hatte keine 140 mm sondern nur 130-90mm, hab noch eine hier aus meinem ES liegen .....falls interesse


----------



## AmmuNation (16. August 2007)

Gabel  	FOX Talas RLC /07 90-130

Also 2007er Modell...


----------



## Staabi (16. August 2007)

Hi,

die Gabeln sind 2007er Modelle. Die TALAS RLC hat 100/120/140, die TALAS X in den beiden anderen Modellen 90/110/130. Sinnvoll ist die Einstellung 100/120 bzw 90/110. 130 ist grenzwertig, 140 bei der RLC kann ich nicht empfehlen (Lenkverhalten wird zu kippelig). Ansonsten passen die Gabeln da natürlich gut rein in die Modelle.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wuudi (17. August 2007)

Die Talas gabs 2007 mit 130mm nur als X - nicht als RLC ...theoretisch 
Außer Canyon hat da Sonderposten erhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (19. August 2007)

Mal ´ne Frage bzgl der Rahmengröße des ESX und einem Grand Canyon.
Da ich mir´n so ein XC-Racer für etwaige Touren und Rennen nächstes Jahr 
zulegen möcht, bin ich an einem Grand Canyon interessiert. 
Mein ESX hat die Rahmengröße M - passt wie die Faust aufs Auge (so sagte mir auch das PPS im Netz). 
Beim Grand Canyon wurde mir, je nach Sitzhaltung, M (sportlich) bzw L (bequem) angebeben. 

Heute habe ich bei uns am Bahnhof ein Grand Canyon 9.0 gesehen und ´türlich den Fahrer angesprochen. 
(Suuuper Selten, dass man so ein Teil hier sieht!)
Beim Probeaufsteigen - bei Größe L -  fiel mir auf, dass das Grand Canyon recht klein ausfällt und zu 
meiner Statur wohl besser passt. 

Nu die Frage:
Ist das so Unterschiedlich, weil es die Rahmengröße von Hardtail zu Fully unterschiedlich zu bewerten 
ist oder weil das Anwendungsgebiet von XC und All-Mountain eine andere Bemaßung zuläßt?

Bin da ein wenig Irritiert, weil mein (baldiger Ex-)Crosser auch ein L ist und vergleichsweise einen 
größeren Rahmen als das Grand Canyon hat.

...btw ESX RULES!


----------



## AmmuNation (20. August 2007)

Aufm ESX hast den Lenker in der Schnauze und bist schon fast am Cruisen...
Aufm GC/XC hast du den Lenker am Boden und du hockst auf einer Wolke.. 
Wenn du mit dem GC einfach Racen und leichte Singletrails etc. fahren willst, dann nimmst du am gscheitesten L. Wenn es dir beim Probefahren gepasst hat und du dir die Klöten nicht angeschlagen hast, passt ja alles.


----------



## Roitherkur (20. August 2007)

Bin grad bisschen verunsichert. Hab mir grad ein Nerve XC in M bestellt. Das Positioning Dings hat mir M angezeigt als ich meine Daten angegeben hab. Derzeit fahr ich ein Cube HT in 16" und es ist mir ein wenig zu klein. Bin 1,72 und hab ne Schrittlänge von 82cm. Kommt da M hin? Fährt jemand M der ungefähr so gross ist wie ich?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. August 2007)

Ich fuhr heul ein xc in M bei 175cm und 79cm Schritt, hat gepasst, größer hätts am Schritt aber nicht sein sollen.


----------



## Roitherkur (20. August 2007)

Hmm dann könnte es eng werden oder?


----------



## Pumabert (20. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Bin grad bisschen verunsichert. Hab mir grad ein Nerve XC in M bestellt. Das Positioning Dings hat mir M angezeigt als ich meine Daten angegeben hab. Derzeit fahr ich ein Cube HT in 16" und es ist mir ein wenig zu klein. Bin 1,72 und hab ne Schrittlänge von 82cm. Kommt da M hin? Fährt jemand M der ungefähr so gross ist wie ich?



Ich bin 172 und habe 79-er Schrittlänge und dazu ein XC in S - das passt wie angegossen


----------



## Roitherkur (20. August 2007)

verdammt. Was mach ich denn jetzt?


----------



## MUD´doc (21. August 2007)

@AmmuNation
THX für die Angabe. Werd mich da in Richtung L orientieren, da ich mit 
dem GC, wie du auch meintest, eher Hackengas und leichte Singletrails nutzen will.
Mit mein Gebimsel unten gab´s auch keine Probs  
@Roitherkur 
Jetzt geht das große Überlegen los, hmm? Ich glaub, du bist mit M gut bedient - wenn 
es beim Fahren mal enger und tricky wird (größerer Rahmen ist halt nicht so wendig)
Ich bin 1,83 m mit SL 86, da war die Überlegung halt Hin- und Hergerissen zwischem M und L.


----------



## Roitherkur (21. August 2007)

Hab eigentlich mehr Bedenken wegen dem Oberrohr. Also das es einmal zu lang ist und ich zu gestreckt auf dem Rad sitze und das es zu hoch ist zwecks Familienplanung und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (21. August 2007)

Ich glaub, dass mit der Familienplanung ist nicht so tragisch...
da diese Canyons eh so End-Geil sind, dass dann dein Rohr nicht mit dem Oberrohr in Kollision gerät    

Spaß beiseite. Das mit der gestreckten Haltung ist schon so sein Ding.
Deswegen war ich froh, mal ein GC in Real in der Größe L zu sehen.
Diesbezüglich werde ich auch mal nach Koblenz fahren, um da mal ein paar Geräte Probe zu fahren 
- auch wenn mich das mal ein Tag kostet (nicht mal hier um die Ecke). Bei meinem ESX 
war das nicht so tragisch, weil ich mir mit M sehr sicher war. In dem Gelände, wo ich mich mit dem Ding bewege, 
war mir der kleinere Rahmen auch lieber (WEGEN der Familienplanung bei unfreiwilligen Absteigen). Beim Racer 
sitzt man dann doch mehr und länger im Sattel. Man kann zwar viel machen  bzgl. Vorbaulänge, Lenkerwinkel, 
Sattel; aber bei einem Neugerät möchte man das eigentlich ja vermeiden.
Abwarten, was noch so andere mit deiner Statur meinen.
Wird schon werden


----------



## Roitherkur (21. August 2007)

Ja mehr Meinungen wären nicht schlecht 

Wenn satsächlich zu gross ist kann ichs ja auch zurück schicken oder? Eigentlich schon.


----------



## tschobi (21. August 2007)

Kannste auf jeden Fall umtauschen, eine kleine Probefahrt zu hause ist erlaubt, mehr nicht!


----------



## Roitherkur (21. August 2007)

Draufsetzen reicht ja schon. Oh man hoffentlich passts, aber ich fürchte nicht.


----------



## Roitherkur (22. August 2007)

Oh ich hab noch ne Frage. Was für Werkzeug braucht man denn um Montale zu montieren? Bin da nicht so gut ausgestattet.


----------



## tom23" (22. August 2007)

Montale? Pedale?

Entweder einen Pedalschlüssel  (15er oder "Spezialwerkzeug") und/ oder nen Inbus (6er), je nach Montal

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roitherkur (22. August 2007)

Hab tatsächlich Pedale gemeint. Danke.


----------



## ashtray (22. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> ... um Montale zu montieren?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (22. August 2007)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Das mit der gestreckten Haltung ist schon so sein Ding.



Was meinst du damit? 
Also ich war vor etwa zwei Monaten mit den gleichen Überlegungen bezgl. Grand Canyon 7.0 beschäftigt.. Die Fahrt nach Koblenz war aufschlussreich:

Bin auch 182 groß und habe vorher überlegt - M oder L bezgl, Wendigkeit und Streckung. Ist L überhaupt wendig genug und komm ich überhaupt an Lenker dran? 

Als ich dann in Koblenz zuerst auf dem M gesessen habe, merkte ich gleich, dass es für 182cm zu klein ist. Beim auf der Stelle drehen waren sich Lenker und Knie im Weg. Dann das L'er  genommen und mich gleich wohl gefühlt. Wie gesagt, die Streckung ist völlig harmlos. Vielleicht etwas subjektiv, da ich Rennrad fahre/ gefahren bin..

Was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, ist eure Angst vor den Kronjuwelen.  Habt ihr die auf Kniehöhe hängen?  Und bei nem Abflug kann dir das Rad immer an eine ungünstige Stelle springen, egal ob jetzt L oder S


----------



## tom23" (22. August 2007)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, ist eure Angst vor den Kronjuwelen.  Habt ihr die auf Kniehöhe hängen?  Und bei nem Abflug kann dir das Rad immer an eine ungünstige Stelle springen, egal ob jetzt L oder S



kleiner Unterschied, ob einem rad das Rad da rein spingt oder man sich mal eben mit beschleunigten 100 Kilo mit den Dingern drauf wirft.

Edit: also ich bin bei meinem Rad glücklich über das abfallende Oberrohr und hatte schon ein paar Situationen, die weh getan hätten mit dem alten Rahmen.


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (2. September 2007)

Wenn kleine Frauen sich immer mehr zutrauen entsteht dieses ! 
Ein WXC (Gr. XS) zum WES AM, schade das es nur eine kurze Hochzeit mit der Talas '06 war. 
Die Nachteile bei einer Körpergröße von 159cm sind ja bekannt, doch der Wunsch nach mehr AM sind mit der F100RLT nicht machbar. Ihr Wunsch eines höheren Tretlagers für mehr Bodenfreiheit auf schwierigen steinigen Trails, gut Bergauf qualitäten (Sattelüberhöhung) und Komfort Bergab spricht für eine Federwegverstellung der Gabel. Doch welche? Die Geometrie des WXC sollte dabei nicht überfordert werden? Die Verstellung der Talas' 06 90-130mm ist leicht Bedienbar, geringe Einbauhöhe, doch bei 3,4Bar hat sie das bekannte Problem, dass sie nicht mehr von alleine ausfährt ohne Tauch- und Stand- Rohre manuell auseinander zu drücken.  
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der RS REBA Team AIR U-Turn 85-115mm ?  Wie ist die Bedienbarkeit der Federwegverstellung leicht / schwer ?  

Gibt es alternative Gabeln? Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar?


*WXC mit Fox Talas 130mm*






*WXC mit Fox Talas 90mm*







MMN


----------



## Freti (3. September 2007)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:


> Die Verstellung der Talas' 06 90-130mm ist leicht Bedienbar, geringe Einbauhöhe, doch bei 3,4Bar hat sie das bekannte Problem, dass sie nicht mehr von alleine ausfährt ohne Tauch- und Stand- Rohre manuell auseinander zu drücken.



Normalerweise reicht ein einfaches Vorderradlupfen. Und ich glaube, das gilt für alle verstellbaren Gabeln. Man muss nicht 50 m auf dem Hinterrad fahren. 

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Wuudi (3. September 2007)

Ich müsste mal nachschauen mit wie viel Bar ich fahre, aber ich bin auch nur ~60kg ...


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (3. September 2007)

Freti schrieb:


> Normalerweise reicht ein einfaches Vorderradlupfen. Und ich glaube, das gilt für alle verstellbaren Gabeln. Man muss nicht 50 m auf dem Hinterrad fahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Freti




Bei meinem Gewicht reicht ein Lupfen aus, doch bei 52kg rührt sich nichts (auch bei Zugstufe offen).  Vielleicht geht es bei der RLC, bei der X nicht.     Würdet Ihr es bitte einmal an der RLC testen, Danke.

Laut Hotline sollte der Rahmen die Reba mit 115mm verkraften. Habe bis jetzt keine andere Gabel gefunden, alle verstellbaren guten lagen ab 100mm Federweg.


MMN


----------



## renderscout (3. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte keinen neuen Thread deswegen aufmachen, aber da ich ja schon desöfteren mitbekommen habe, dass die von Canyon empfohlene Rahmengröße nicht unbedingt passt, wollt ich euch lieber einmal fragen! Ich fahre im moment ein GC8.0 in "M" = alles perfekt! Nun bekomme ich ja nen FRX Rahmen und dachte da so an Rahmengröße "S"?! Ich selber bin ca.1,76 m. Beim GC 8.0 ist beim PPS die Größe auch schon immer zwischen "S" und "M" geswitched, jenachdem ob ich nun "sportlich" oder "entspannt" fahre.

Hat vielleicht jemand die gleiche Größe und auch die FRX Kombination mit "S" oder "M" und könnte dazu evtl. noch etwas sagen?! Desweiteren wüßte ich gerne, ob die Doppelbrückengabeln wirklich nicht fürs FRX zugelassen sind von Canyon?! (rein interesse halber, da dieses Thema des öfteren aufkam und ich nichts gefunden habe deswegen)


----------



## MUD´doc (3. September 2007)

Na renderscout, gehts jetzt los mit Teilesammeln?  
Ich frage mich auch immer, warum es eigentlich keine Doppelbrückengabeln 
bei Canyon gibt? Ich mein, bei Bobby Root scheint das ja wohl zu klappen. 
Vielleicht mal bei Canyon anfragen, was die da gemacht haben. Wäre mal 
interessant zu erfahren. Ich würd mir liebend gerne bei dem Ding ´ne fette 888
reinhauen, wenn ich ein Torque hät. Hä Hä Hä Huiii!
Ich (1,82m) werd mir jetzt doch wohl das GC7 in "L" und gleich darauf ein 
Yellowstone in "S" für meine Freundin (1,70m) holen. Das wird schon klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (3. September 2007)

naja, wie mans nimmt halt. Sagen wir mal so, ich schau mich langsam mal um und schau, was ich an 2007er Teilen "abstauben" kann. Aber ich schau halt immer noch wegen der Größe. Es hat sich leider noch keiner gemeldet der nen FRX in S oder M hat und ungefähr meine Größe hat...


----------



## aemkei77 (3. September 2007)

ich hab deine "groesse" und fahr das bm in S - perfekt wenns primär abwärts geht

beim t wirds ähnlich sein


----------



## renderscout (3. September 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> ich hab deine "groesse" und fahr das bm in S - perfekt wenns primär abwärts geht
> 
> beim t wirds ähnlich sein



Na DAS ist doch endlich mal ne Aussage! Dank dir. Ich glaub das von Bobby ist auch ne S oder?! Das sieht so klein aus auf den Bildern...


----------



## Freti (4. September 2007)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:


> Bei meinem Gewicht reicht ein Lupfen aus, doch bei 52kg rührt sich nichts (auch bei Zugstufe offen).  Vielleicht geht es bei der RLC, bei der X nicht.     Würdet Ihr es bitte einmal an der RLC testen, Danke.



Da stimmt was mit der Gabel nicht. Unbelastet muss die Gabel selbsttätig ausfahren.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Gabel noch nicht mal ausfährt, wenn du sie mit 6 bar aufpumpst.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## fitze (4. September 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Na DAS ist doch endlich mal ne Aussage! Dank dir. Ich glaub das von Bobby ist auch ne S oder?! Das sieht so klein aus auf den Bildern...



Ja, das FRX von BR is ein S. Ich bin 177cm und fahre das TFR in M. Der Rahmen fällt sehr kompakt aus für 18,5". Ich bin das FRX auch schon in S gefahren und mir wär´s zu klein.

Gruß
Tobi

Größenvergleich Rahmen - Ich


----------



## renderscout (4. September 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Ja, das FRX von BR is ein S. Ich bin 177cm und fahre das TFR in M. Der Rahmen fällt sehr kompakt aus für 18,5". Ich bin das FRX auch schon in S gefahren und mir wär´s zu klein.
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi
> ...



Na die Geometrie ist ja nahezu identisch... Dankeschön! 

P.S. Du hast ja mal Hammerbilder in deinem Album


----------



## Rival (4. September 2007)

...ups falscher Thread


----------



## Hirnie (4. September 2007)

Bin letzte Woche das FRX zwar nur aufen Parkplatz probegefahren!! Bin 177cm groß und hab 80kg!! 
Das Rad hatte die größe M und war einfach pervekt!!!


----------



## renderscout (4. September 2007)

Hirnie schrieb:


> Bin letzte Woche das FRX zwar nur aufen Parkplatz probegefahren!! Bin 177cm groß und hab 80kg!!
> Das Rad hatte die größe M und war einfach pervekt!!!



PERFECT! Genau meine Maße. DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ashtray (4. September 2007)

Hirnie schrieb:


> Bin letzte Woche das FRX zwar nur aufen Parkplatz probegefahren!! Bin 177cm groß und hab 80kg!!
> Das Rad hatte die größe M und war einfach pervekt!!!



Du meinst doch bestimmt pervers, oder?


----------



## Hirnie (4. September 2007)

Wie für mich gemacht!! Ich dachte die hätten das extra für mich entwickelt!!


----------



## renderscout (4. September 2007)

Hirnie schrieb:


> Wie für mich gemacht!! Ich dachte die hätten das extra für mich entwickelt!!



Tja, wer weiß...anscheinend genau der richtige Lockstoff für potentielle Käufer! Anfüttern und Süchtig machen!


----------



## Hirnie (4. September 2007)

Hmmm von der Seite hab ich das ganze noch nicht betrachtet!! 

Scheint aber zu fuktionieren...

Nur leider machen mir die lieben Euronen einen Strich durch die Rechnung


----------



## Wuudi (4. September 2007)

Also ich bin 178 und SL73 und finde mein ES in M auch perfekt ..nur so nebenbei


----------



## Nobby2 (4. September 2007)

hallo...
ich bin knappe 1,90 m gross und mein ESX hat die Ramengröße L...
Aus rein optischen Gründen würde ich mir gerne einen kürzeren Vorbau (z.B. Spank 2 timer oder ähnliches) zu legen...
ich möchte wissen welche aufgabe eigentlich ein kürzerer vorbau hat? 
ich kann mir denken dass ich dann aufrechter sitze aber was bringt mir das? (Vorteil oder Nachteil)... 
Ausserdem möchte ich nicht das ich mir die Geometrie des bikes versaue bzw ich mich nicht mehr wohl darauf fühle, dann würde ich es lieber sein lassen. Mir gefällts halt vom optischen her besser wenn der Vorbau was kürzer ist. Mein Fahrstil ist sehr endurolastig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roitherkur (5. September 2007)

Hab mal ne Frage. Woran erkennt man eigentlich, ob man einen Achter hat oder einfach der Mantel eiert!? Klingt vielleicht doof die Frage, aber seit dem ich mein Rad hab eiert der vordere Reifen ein wenig und ich dachte das wäre nur der Mantel (hab mal gehört neue Mäntel müssen sich erst legen), nur bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr so sicher. Woran erkenn ich denn ob Achter oder eiernder Mantel?

Sorry klingt vermutlich doof die Frage, aber ich versuchs trotzdem mal 

@Nobby2 wenn dir die Sitzpositzion momentan passt würde ich nichts verändern. Zumindest nicht aus optischen Gründen. Las es lieber so. Form follows function.


----------



## unchained (5. September 2007)

leg den daumen an die federgabel oder den hinterbau, auf höhe der felge. dann dreh am rad und guck ob sich die entfernung Felge-Daumen verändert.


----------



## Roitherkur (5. September 2007)

Auf sowas hätte ich auch selber kommen können.  

Danke!


----------



## unchained (5. September 2007)

ja, ab und zu mal den verstand einschalten, anstatt den knopf des pc s zu drücken


----------



## Rival (5. September 2007)

hui, heut mal in Willingen und zum ersten mal eine Freeride-Strecke mit so nem breiten  runtergedüst! Beim zweiten mal wars leider schmerzhafter...   naja, ich werds überleben, aber Protektoren sollten beim nächsten mal schon sein 

edit: Kennt übrigens jmd ne gute Möglichkeit, verbogene Bremshebel wieder gerade zu kriegen...


----------



## unchained (5. September 2007)

mit feuer


----------



## ren` (9. September 2007)

Moin, wie sieht das bei Canyon mit den Inspektionen aus? Bei meinem CUBE-Händler muss/te ich mein Rad nach 6 Wochen und später nach 6 Monaten zur Inspektion bringen, sonst erlischt die Garantie. 

Ist das bei Canyon auch so - müsste ich mein Canyon-Bike, wenn ich mir eins zulege, auch nach einer gewissen Zeit einschicken?


----------



## Bechy (10. September 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage. Woran erkennt man eigentlich, ob man einen Achter hat oder einfach der Mantel eiert!? Klingt vielleicht doof die Frage, aber seit dem ich mein Rad hab eiert der vordere Reifen ein wenig und ich dachte das wäre nur der Mantel (hab mal gehört neue Mäntel müssen sich erst legen), nur bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr so sicher. Woran erkenn ich denn ob Achter oder eiernder Mantel?
> 
> Sorry klingt vermutlich doof die Frage, aber ich versuchs trotzdem mal
> 
> @Nobby2 wenn dir die Sitzpositzion momentan passt würde ich nichts verändern. Zumindest nicht aus optischen Gründen. Las es lieber so. Form follows function.



Oder du machst einen Kabelbinder an die Gabel/Hinterbau... kürzt diesen so, dass er ein paar Milimeter Abstand zur Felge hat... Dann drehst du das die Felge. Nun siehst du genau, wie sich der Abstand der Felge zum Kabelbinder verändert...

Ist das gleich wie der Daumen... LOL


----------



## Christian_74 (10. September 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> Ist das bei Canyon auch so - müsste ich mein Canyon-Bike, wenn ich mir eins zulege, auch nach einer gewissen Zeit einschicken?



Nein, du *musst* das Bike nicht bei Canyon checken lassen. Kannst irgendwo lassen machen.


----------



## ren` (10. September 2007)

@Christian_74: Was ja dann aber kostenpflichtig wäre. Aber ich muss das Rad inspizieren lassen, damit die Garantie nicht erischt?!

Ich habe ja gelesen, dass man sich vorher mit Canyon in Verbindung setzen kann , damit man den Inspektionspreis des Händlers dann von Canyon ersetzt bekommt - stimmt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (10. September 2007)

nein


----------



## AmmuNation (10. September 2007)

Garantie erlischt nicht. Rahmen 5y, Komponenten 1y, ausgenommen Fox Gabel/Dämpfer, diese haben 2y, auch ohne Jahresservice!

Du bekommst nix von Canyon bezahlt, wenn dus wo anders machst.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. September 2007)

man bekommt den Service auch nicht von Canyon Gratis gemacht, und Fox stellt sich schon gewissermaßen an wenn man nach nem Jahr den Service nicht macht, die anderen haben ihre 2 Jahre uneingeschränkt...


----------



## AmmuNation (10. September 2007)

Fox bietet in EU-Ländern 2 Jahre Garantie.
Tja, und ich hab hier die nachsicht und darf mit einem Jährchen leben...

Die Garantie wird übrigens durch den Service NICHT verlängert, wie viele vermuten.


----------



## Rival (11. September 2007)

Bin seit ca. 1 1/2 Monaten stolzer XC3 besitzer und noch ein blutiger Anfänger was die Biketechnik angeht. Daher wollte ich mal wissen, ob es normal ist, das die RockShox Reba Gabel ordentlich "schlüft". Dabei tritt weder Öl noch sonst etwas aus...


----------



## Hirnie (11. September 2007)

Das wird normal sein!! Ich fahr die Pike und die Saugt schon förmlich!!


----------



## Freeridemax (11. September 2007)

Hey leute bin dringend auf der suche nach einem frx.
es ist aber schon ausverkauft und canyon meint das man die erst wieder 2008 gibt so lange will ich aber nicht warten. es ist zwar ziemlich unwarscheinlich das einer dieses hammer rad verkaufen will fals doch bitte sofort bei mir melden. ich würde sogar eventuell den vollen preis zahlen!!
liebe grüße


----------



## Rival (11. September 2007)

Hirnie schrieb:


> Das wird normal sein!! Ich fahr die Pike und die Saugt schon förmlich!!



thx für die schnelle Antwort, musstest doch nicht deswegen extra so früh aufstehen


----------



## Hirnie (11. September 2007)

Rival schrieb:


> thx für die schnelle Antwort, musstest doch nicht deswegen extra so früh aufstehen



da beginnt mein Arbeitstag und endet jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rival (12. September 2007)

http://www.wdr.de/tv/menschen-hautnah/

könnte vielleicht ganz interessant werden....


----------



## AmmuNation (12. September 2007)

> Mountainbiking - auch Dirtjumping, Freeride genannt



Unverschämtheit, uns Biker mit DDD Kiddies gleichzustellen!!!


----------



## E=MC² (13. September 2007)

Was Dirtjump anbelangt gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht!


----------



## tschobi (13. September 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Die Garantie wird Ã¼brigens durch den Service NICHT verlÃ¤ngert, wie viele vermuten.



Das nicht, aber dafÃ¼r fÃ¤llt die Garantie normalerweise weg, wenn man den Service nicht macht.... hab ich jetzt schon zweimal erlebt. Dichtungen nach 1,5Jahren durch. Kumpel wollte auf 2jÃ¤hrige Garantie machen. Hat aber nichts bekommen, weil er den jÃ¤hrlichen service nicht gemacht hat. 2. Fall Spiel in der FÃ¼hrungsbuchse, wieder nichts...
Klar, sie wussten es zwar vorher, aber es kann oder will sich nicht jeder einen Gabelservice fÃ¼r 100â¬ leisten 

Von fox halte ich nichts, auch wenn die schÃ¶ne Gabeln bauen.... ist aber meine persÃ¶nliche Meinung!
Vielleicht sehe ich das als Student auch anders, als Leute die mehr Geld auch der Tasche haben!


----------



## dawncore (13. September 2007)

Kann mir einer, vielleicht auch von Canyon, sagen, ob der Rahmen meines Canyon Iowa HTs etwas taugt? Sprich das Aluminium, Steifigkeit, Gewicht etc. denn da bin ich zur Zeit etwas überfragt.

Denn bevor ich tausende Euro hinblätter schaue ich erstmal, was ich mit meinem Jetzigen anfangen kann. Und wenn sich der Rahmen als gut/top herausstellt, wird das Iowa gepimpt!


----------



## E=MC² (13. September 2007)

Also ich finde den Rahmen gut.
Gewicht weiß ich nicht.
Die nächste Zeit werde ich mein Iowa Sport etwas tunen (u.a. neuer Antrieb), da mir das momentane, fast noch originale Canoyon-Setup eindeutig zu schwer ist. 
Hast du schon was geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (13. September 2007)

Bis auf den HR-Schlauch, den Sattel und die Griffe und ein neues Schaltauge ebend auch noch nichts 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken LRS als auch Antrieb (Umwerfer, Innenlager, Kurbel, Kassette, Kette) zu erneuern (XT/X.9). Mal schauen was ich dann mit den Bremsen mache.

So müssten bestimmt einige Pfunde bei dem guten Ding purzeln, denn es ist schon sackschwer für ein HT.


----------



## E=MC² (13. September 2007)

An die Laufräder hab ich auch schon gedacht; wird dann halt relativ zum Kaufpreis etwas teurer.
Den Antrieb werde ich wohl auf XT 2008 ändern, wobei das Schaltwerk ein Shadow-XTR werden soll.

Dumm ist auch, dass der Rahmen keine Scheibenbremsaufnahmen hat.

Ich hab spaßeshalber mal Sattel inkl. Stütze gewogen. Die zwei Dinger wiegen sage und schreibe 660 Gramm zusammen.....


----------



## dawncore (13. September 2007)

Auwei dann werde ich mir gleich mal eine neue Sattelstange notieren. Und ja, habe ich ja ganz vergessen, dann muss ich mir ja einen leichten und guten CC-LRS holen der V-Brakes aufnimmt. Mal sehen was es da so feines gibt...


----------



## Nobby2 (22. September 2007)

hallo hab mir jetz ma das PD-M 647 zu gelegt... kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen ob das normal ist, das der kunststoffkäfig auf der kurbelseite etwas spiel hat?


----------



## E=MC² (22. September 2007)

@dawncore: Schau mal den Nope N76 LRS an. Gewicht ist gut, Preis auch. Hab ihn mir gestern selber bestellt.


----------



## Roitherkur (26. September 2007)

Hab Probleme mit meiner Juicy 7 aus 06. Und zwar macht die Vorderbremse tierisch laute Geräusche und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, als würde sie irgendwie ungleichmässig Bremsen, sehr komisch. Hab gehört das Abschleifen der Beläge was bringen soll!? Wie genau geh ich da vor? 

Noch ne dumme Frage: Bei mir ist eine Fox Talas verbaut und auf der linken Seite ist der Abstand zwischen Refien und Standrohr höher als auf der rechten. Gehört das so wegen der Bremsscheibe oder läuft da irgendwas unrund vielleicht und die Bremse macht deswegen so höllische Geräusche?


----------



## loxa789 (26. September 2007)

bei der Juicy gibt es schon einige threads versuch mal die Suchfunktion aber ich fahr die gleiche bremse und bin auch etwas unglücklich damit. Mir konnte auch noch nicht 100% geholfen werden und bin immer noch am Doktoren.


----------



## schappi (26. September 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Hab Probleme mit meiner Juicy 7 aus 06. Und zwar macht die Vorderbremse tierisch laute Geräusche und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, als würde sie irgendwie ungleichmässig Bremsen, sehr komisch. Hab gehört das Abschleifen der Beläge was bringen soll!? Wie genau geh ich da vor?
> 
> Noch ne dumme Frage: Bei mir ist eine Fox Talas verbaut und auf der linken Seite ist der Abstand zwischen Refien und Standrohr höher als auf der rechten. Gehört das so wegen der Bremsscheibe oder läuft da irgendwas unrund vielleicht und die Bremse macht deswegen so höllische Geräusche?



Könnte es sein das die Beläge verölt sind?
Macht sie das schon immer oder erst seit einiger zeit?


----------



## Roitherkur (27. September 2007)

Das macht die eigentlich schon immer. Wenns bissl feucht ist oder bei starker Belastung wirds richtig laut.


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (27. September 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> hallo hab mir jetz ma das PD-M 647 zu gelegt... kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen ob das normal ist, das der kunststoffkäfig auf der kurbelseite etwas spiel hat?



Hallo,

genau das Problem habe ich auch. Ich habe bei Canyon angerufen und schicke sie nun als Reklamation zurück. Der Käfig hat ein wenig Spiel, sonst würde es sich ja nicht drehen, aber bei mir knarkst es bei jeder Umdrehung und ich habe das Gefühl, als würde es mehr und mehr ausleiern.

Bei meinen PD-M 646 war der Käfig noch aus Metall und da hatte ich nach 2 Jahren auch das Problem. Bei denen war es aber ziemlich viel Spiel, vielleicht 2 - 3 mm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roitherkur (27. September 2007)

Kann vielleicht jemand was zu meinem Problem mit dem Reifenabstand zur Gabel sagen? Das wär klasse.


----------



## tom23" (27. September 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht jemand was zu meinem Problem mit dem Reifenabstand zur Gabel sagen? Das wÃ¤r klasse.



Ã¤h, da die Scheibe an der Nabe hÃ¤ngt, dÃ¼rfte das als Ursache der Bremsmacken auzuschliessen sein.
Wenn die AbstÃ¤nde links und recht unterschiedlich sind, dann ist

a) Dein Rad nicht richtig zentriert oder
b) Beim Reinmachen hÃ¤ngt das irgendwo und steht deswegen schrÃ¤g

fÃ¼r 10 - 15 â¬ kannste dein Rad zentrieren lassen und Canyon mal fragen, ob sie's dir erstatten, oder du schickst es ein und hast erst mal kein Rad.


----------



## Roitherkur (27. September 2007)

Danke schonmal. Wo könnte es denn hängen beim rein machen? Hab festgestellt, dass es sehr sehr schwer rein und raus geht.


----------



## Didi123 (27. September 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Danke schonmal. Wo könnte es denn hängen beim rein machen? Hab festgestellt, dass es sehr sehr schwer rein und raus geht.



Wenn's schwer geht solltest Du vielleicht den Schnellspanner etwas weiter aufdrehen...

Und dreh' mal den Bock um und schau' ob in den Aufnahmelaschen der Gabel (die Dinger ganz unten an der Gabel, dort wo die Nabe in der Gabel befestigt ist) irgendwie Dreck o.ä. drin sitzt...


----------



## Roitherkur (27. September 2007)

Den Schnellspanner hab ich schon ganz aufgedreht. Wegen Dreck schau ich mal. Danke! Könnte das Problem auch druch Vorderrad zentrieren gelöst werden? Damit hat das wohl eher nichts zu tun oder?


----------



## tom23" (27. September 2007)

hab ich zu schnell geschrieben?


----------



## Roitherkur (27. September 2007)

tom23";4090003 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich zu schnell geschrieben?



Nein, wieso?  Meine Frage war nur: Kann ein Rad aufgrund einer Dezentrierung schwer rein gehen? Wenn überhaupt müsste es schon sehr dezentriert sein, richtig?


----------



## Nobby2 (27. September 2007)

@ GeroellFlitzer

nö also knarksen tut bei mir nix... jetzt im nachhinein denke ich das es nich so schlimm is ich glaube diese kunststoff gehäuse kann an auch einzel nochmal nachkaufen


----------



## Roitherkur (28. September 2007)

Hab jetzt rausgefunden warum das Rad etwas schief stand und so schwer raus und rein ging. Man darfs fast gar nicht schreiben so peinlich ist das...

...Die Feder, die zwischen Schnellspanner und Nabe kommt war auf einer Seite falsch rum eingebaut und deswegen ging das Rad wohl nicht richtig rein. 

Hmm hier gibts gar keinen blush Smiley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeridemax (1. Oktober 2007)

tach leude,
glaube zwr nicht das einer sein frx verkaufen will aber wenn  doch unbedinktbei mir melden!!! is schon ausverkauft und ich habe keine lust bis 08 zu warten. würde unter umständen den vollen preis für ein gebrauchtes bike zahlen. greets


----------



## Roitherkur (2. Oktober 2007)

Habe auf meinem Rahmen leider nen fetten Kratzer und würde den jetzt gerne mit einem Lackstift behandeln. Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie gut die Ergebnisse bei sowas werden? Die Farbe ist glänzend schwarz.


----------



## User129 (3. Oktober 2007)

http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=684052

na das wäre doch mal was, 20 Prozent leichter und ermüdet nicht so schnell, noch dazu günstiger in der Herstellung ^^

frage mich nur gerade obs auch steif genug wäre, da es ja für Flügel entwickelt wurde, die ja eher elastisch sein dürfen.


----------



## fiesermöpp (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

weiß eigentlich schon jemand wann die 2008er Canyon Website online geht ? 

Gruß
fm


----------



## loxa789 (14. Oktober 2007)

Canyon lässt sich mit ihren neuen homepage immer etwas zeit. ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube letztes jahr ging ihre neue hompage etwa dezember online.habe leider noch nichts gehört, dass es dieses jahr besser wird.
lg loxa789


----------



## Wuudi (14. Oktober 2007)

Und vorab Infos, hat staabi irgendetwas angedeutet, wanns die gibt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (14. Oktober 2007)

So Leute, auspacken:
Wer von euch war heute in Freienfels bei Weilburg, von der Burg her kommend mit seinem Nerve XC Pro unterwegs?

Ich war der aufm roten Krüppelrad der sich vorher beklagt hat, dass ich nicht mein Canyon fahren darf und sich danach Lautstark aufgeregt hatte, dass mir ausgerechnet in dem moment ein XC entgegenfährt 
Der Führer dieses Fahrzeuges möchte sich bitte melden.


----------



## Didi123 (23. Oktober 2007)

Nochmal kurz zur Sache mit dem Werkzeug für die Dämpferbefestigung... (u.a. hier: *klick*)

Ich lass' mir jetzt mal von einem Kollegen was drehen, mal schauen ob's funktioniert. 
Hab' die Skizze mal als PDF angehängt, falls einer Anregungen o. Verbesserungen hat oder einfach nur selber eines bauen will...


----------



## GerhardO (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
Habs schon im Oro-Fred gepostet, aber ist hier sicher auch nicht verkehrt:


> Hm - ich hab da so ne uralte Zange. (Nein, keine Freundin! )
> 
> Die hat keine Klemmflächen, sondern läuft konisch zu. Die letzten zwei Zentimeter sind nochmal 90° abgewinkelt und hat an den Spitzen jeweils nen kleinen Stift. So kann ich jedes Maß zwischen 3 und 50 mm wie mit einer normalen Kneifzange stufenlos einstellen. Große Hebelkräfte kann man damit zwar nicht ausüben, sonst brechen vllt. die zwei Stifte weg, aber zum Gegenhalten ists ganz ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## frankZer (23. Oktober 2007)

die zange von GerhardO ist wahrscheinlich eine zange zum einsetzten und herausnehmen von federringen. sollte es problemlos in jedem baumarkt geben


----------



## aemkei77 (23. Oktober 2007)

Sprengringzange oder Seegeringzange


----------



## GerhardO (23. Oktober 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Sprengringzange oder Seegeringzange



Oder so...! Jedenfalls funzt das Teil!

G.


----------



## E=MC² (24. Oktober 2007)

Wisst ihr zufällig, welche Art von Steuersatz Canyon beim iowa Sport verbaut hat?


----------



## klogrinder (1. November 2007)

Hat jemand schon eine 2007er Sattelrohrklemme zerlegt?
Bei mir ist jertzt die 2te im Eimer, eine neue hab ich schonmal bekommen, Schraube verbogen und die Bohrung in dem Plättchen auch nimmer rund,jetzt schon das 2te Mal genau das gleiche, woher kann das kommen?
Sattelstütze rutschte dauernd deshalb hab ich die Klemme fester gezogen, werd die Tage mal mit Canyon telefonieren wie das sein kann, evtl die Stütze ein falscher Durchmesser? Ist sowas möglich?Kann ich mir aber irgendwie schwer vorstellen weils am Anfang lange gehalten hat ohne zu rutschen, mittlerweile is die Syntace auf der Höhe auf der sie gefahren wird fast ohne Lack


----------



## Didi123 (1. November 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon eine 2007er Sattelrohrklemme zerlegt?
> Bei mir ist jertzt die 2te im Eimer, eine neue hab ich schonmal bekommen, Schraube verbogen und die Bohrung in dem Plättchen auch nimmer rund,jetzt schon das 2te Mal genau das gleiche, woher kann das kommen?
> Sattelstütze rutschte dauernd deshalb hab ich die Klemme fester gezogen,



Hmm, meine rutscht auch seit kurzer Zeit.
Hab' heute mal die Klemme etwas nachgezogen.
Morgen ist Bike-Putztag, da schau' ich mir das Teil mal genauer an...


----------



## tom23" (2. November 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon eine 2007er Sattelrohrklemme zerlegt?
> Bei mir ist jertzt die 2te im Eimer, eine neue hab ich schonmal bekommen, Schraube verbogen und die Bohrung in dem Plättchen auch nimmer rund,jetzt schon das 2te Mal genau das gleiche, woher kann das kommen?
> Sattelstütze rutschte dauernd deshalb hab ich die Klemme fester gezogen, werd die Tage mal mit Canyon telefonieren wie das sein kann, evtl die Stütze ein falscher Durchmesser? Ist sowas möglich?Kann ich mir aber irgendwie schwer vorstellen weils am Anfang lange gehalten hat ohne zu rutschen, mittlerweile is die Syntace auf der Höhe auf der sie gefahren wird fast ohne Lack



ist ein häufiges Problem bei Canyon, zumindest hier im Forum schon oft angesprochen, zugeben tun sie's aber nicht direkt.  Ich habe meine erste auch zerlegt, trotz Befolgung einiger tips hier und da (Fett drauf zum besseren Kraftschluss etc) war die Kraft nicht ausreichend. Ich hab das Ding dann irgendwann beim Anziehen zerrissen.
Hab mir dann, weil ich keine Lust mehr hatte mit einer nachgelieferten Canyon- Klemme alle 3 Minuten meinen Sattel hochzustellen, eine andere Klemme gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (2. November 2007)

Das mit Fett hab ich bei der zweiten jetzt auch mehrmals gemacht, hat aber wie ich jetzt weiß nichts gebracht, hab mir für die alte eine neue Schraube aus dem Baufachhandel geholt, die sollte halten, das teste ich jetzt mal, andernfalls werd ich mir dann wohl was neues holen, ich schiele da auf eine Syntace Superlock, bei Canyon anrufen werd ich des Spasses halber wohl trotzdem mal


----------



## MUD´doc (5. November 2007)

Meine Sattelklemme rutsche auch ständig nach (ca. 1 cm nach 10 min.),
obwohl sie aufs Maximum angezogen war. Erst als ich an der Klemme ein wenig
Material wegfeilte (dort, wo die Klemmenden aufeinander treffen), war genug
Kraft wieder vorhanden. Es schien so, als ob das Material wie ein altes Gummi 
ausgeleiert wäre. 
Zusätzlich steckte ich ein "Konterrohr" in die Sattelstange, um ein Gegendruck 
aufzubauen - gegen die Klemmung von aussen. Nicht dass sich die Sattelstange 
nachgibt (vielleicht unnötig, aber es hat geholfen). Mittlerweile habe ich eine 
neue Klemme dran. Nicht weil die Alte nicht hielt, ich fand die Neue einfach 
nur schöner


----------



## schlickjump3r (6. November 2007)

MOIN ! ! !

hier mal was ganz Kurioses aus der Rubrik "Not macht erfinderisch". Wer aus der nähe von Heidelberg kommt kann den armen Typen evtl. Helfen

http://cgi.ebay.de/GESTOHLEN-Canyon...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers <sly


----------



## AmmuNation (6. November 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon eine 2007er Sattelrohrklemme zerlegt?
> Bei mir ist jertzt die 2te im Eimer, eine neue hab ich schonmal bekommen, Schraube verbogen und die Bohrung in dem Plättchen auch nimmer rund,jetzt schon das 2te Mal genau das gleiche, woher kann das kommen?



Meine Schraube ist auch verbogen. Das Ding hält bisher. Scheint aber nicht eine Lifetime-Haltbarkeit zu haben. Schade, sieht eigentlich toll aus und ist vor allem schön lang


----------



## Didi123 (8. November 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> ...ich schiele da auf eine Syntace Superlock...



Ist nicht ohne und außerdem von Hand nachstellbar...!


----------



## Schnegge (8. November 2007)

Oh die Sattelstütze...

das Problem hatte ich im September bei meinem ESX auf'm Alpencross... (zum Glück erst am vorletzten Tag) Irgendwann hab ich das ständige Wiederhochstellen des Sattels sein gelassen, weil ich Schiss hatte, dass mir die Schraube reißt. Nach fest kommt ja bekanntlicherweise ab. Ich kann euch sagen 1000hm bei 4 bis 7cm zu tief sitzen macht keinen Spaß! Dafür aber Muskelkater an stellen die man vorher gar nicht kannte.

Die Sattelstütze ist, obwohl von Canyon selbst entwickelt, eindeutig eine große Schwachstelle. Wirklich schade bei einem sonst sehr gelungenem bike... Mit Canyon hab ich mich erst gar nicht in Verbindung gesetzt, da ich mich auf deren Klemme nicht mehr verlassen möchte. Hab lieber streßfrei beim Händler meines Vertrauens für 5 EUR (!) was brauchbares geholt...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Didi123 (8. November 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Oh die Sattelstütze...



Du meinst Sattel*klemme*...?


----------



## cos75 (8. November 2007)

Wenn weder Sattelstütze und Sattelklemme tauschen hilft, liegts am Sattelrohr. Würde mich an Canyon wenden, denen ist das Problem gut bekannt und eine Lösung gibts dafür auch.


----------



## Schnegge (9. November 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Du meinst Sattel*klemme*...?



Uppsss... Logisch Sattelklemme... Jaja die Hirnwindungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nobby2 (2. Dezember 2007)

hat das frx jetz nur noch 180mm am Heck?...


----------



## MUD´doc (20. Dezember 2007)

Bevor dieser Thread einschläft bzw. man nicht mehr dazu kommt, euch alle zu Grüßen - so wünsch ich euch was...


----------



## two wheels (20. Dezember 2007)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Bevor dieser Thread einschläft bzw. man nicht mehr dazu kommt, euch alle zu Grüßen - so wünsch ich euch was...




Der ist ja mal gut 

Danke, das wünsch ich Dir auch...


----------



## braintrust (20. Dezember 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> hat das frx jetz nur noch 180mm am Heck?...



nee ist nen fehler im katalog/seite....hab den katalog per post bekommen und da war nen zusatzschreiben mit den fehler im katalog drinne, da steht dass das FRX 200mm anstelle der 180mmm hat


----------



## Nobby2 (20. Dezember 2007)

jo... hab den katalog mit dem zusatzschreiben auch vorgestern bekommen... trotzdem danke dür die antwort


----------



## renderscout (11. Januar 2008)

grad bei PLUS Online gefunden....

http://www.plus.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/Plus-PlusDE-Site/de_DE/-/EUR/ShopViewProductDetail-Start?ProductSKU=97810500&ProductUUID=8PcKAYCLMioAAAEXNkZt713u&CatalogCategoryID=6P0KAYCLCcIAAAERueg7.J0d&ParentCatalogCategoryID=&ebi_linksrc=cataloglist_link&ebi_linktype=img


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (11. Januar 2008)

Bloß nicht kaufen, ist der letzte Schrott !


----------



## renderscout (11. Januar 2008)

gut, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Januar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Bloß nicht kaufen, ist der letzte Schrott !


Konkret?


----------



## Shadow84 (11. Januar 2008)

Hast du da Quellen oder etwas, mit dem du deine Aussage belegen kannst?

Kennst du vielleicht sogar eine bessere Alternative?

thx


----------



## tschobi (11. Januar 2008)

GabÂ´s Ã¼brigens neulich bei Lidl und im Mediamarkt fÃ¼r 99â¬

Die hatte sich im Sommer ein Kumpel von mir geholt. 
Nach 2Tagen testen wieder zurÃ¼ckgebracht.
Die Erwartungen waren ja schon EinsteigerqualitÃ¤t, aber das war echt kaum zu gebrauchen.

Bildquali: mies
Ton: nicht zu gebrauchen
Farbtreue: fehlt fast vÃ¶llig
Bei Lichtwechsel, zB im Wald dann wieder keine BÃ¤ume, dann wieder dunkler: Damit kommt die nicht klar

FÃ¼r ein bissel Schnickschnack kann man sie schon nehmen , nur dann wÃ¤ren mir 100-130â¬ auch wieder zuviel fÃ¼r. Wenn soetwas machen mÃ¶chte lieber mehr ausgeben, dann kann man die vids aber auch gebrauchen.


----------



## tschobi (11. Januar 2008)

VernÃ¼nftige Aufnahmen bekommt man nur mit Camcorder(Alternativ, aber nicht besonders gut mit einem Rekorder ) + Fingerkamera.

D.h aber auch das man 180â¬ fÃ¼r ne Fingerkamera ausgibt, und nochmal den Camcorder gebraucht ab 150â¬ zu bekommen. Drunter geht kaum was!


----------



## tschobi (11. Januar 2008)

Das ist meine Cam:
http://www.amazon.de/Panasonic-SDR-...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1200060093&sr=8-1
Gibt es woanders fÃ¼r 250â¬. 
Ist natÃ¼rlich keine richtige Helmcam und auch kein vollwertiger Camcorder.
Werde sie mir mal am weekend auf den Helm packen und ein Testvideo drehen.

Vorteil ist Halt:
Max SystemauflÃ¶sung: 704x576 statt bei der oregon(oder wie die heiÃt) mit 480x640
BildqualitÃ¤t: fast auf Camcorder Nivea
16:9 Aufnahme
Funktion: Windreduktion vorhanden

MÃ¶gliche Probleme: Hoffe das der Bildstabilisator das einigermaÃen hinbekommt
und das der nicht vorhandene Weitwinkel trotzdem gute Bilder vom Helm aus produziert. Aber einfach mal testen. Wenn nicht ist auch egal. DafÃ¼r wurde sie schlieÃlich nicht ausschlieÃlich angeschafft.

Hatte mir vor Weihnachten auch ein wenig mit der Sache beschÃ¤ftigt und war auf der Suche.

 Fazit: Gute QualitÃ¤t bekommt man nur mit Camcorder + Fingerkamera(oder vielleicht mit meiner )
Es gibt noch Aufnahmerekorder     , Aber die nehmen halt im MPeg4 Format auf. Da geht dann schon einiges an Quali drauf. Bei meiner Mpeg2 ist das ok. Optimal ist eine Cam mit mini-DV(verlustfrei, weil keine Komprimierung)

Beispiel:http://www.ride-downhill.de/media winterberg.html
Ein Video das bei mir in der NÃ¤he im Bikepark Winterberg aufgenommen wurde(nicht von mir)
und zwar mit der Cam:
http://www.blackeyeusa.com/de/home/index.php
Die hat 480TV Linien. Besser wÃ¤ren 520-550(DVD-Quali). Kostet ca 190â¬
Gibt natÃ¼rlich noch viele andere Hersteller:
zB die ist top: http://www.pacelog.com/DNN/Produkte/Fingerkameras/BC2155EXV/tabid/59/Default.aspx

Das Problem ist immer der Camcorder: 
Gebrauchte ab 150, neue natÃ¼rlich einiges mehr. Ne Menge Holz, wenn man sonst nicht Filmt.
zB.ein sehr guter:
http://www.warsteiner-fotoversand.de/product_info.php?products_id=1534
Man muss halt immer drauf achten das die Teile einen Av-in Eingang haben. Sonst wird das nichts.
Vorteil bei dem Sony. Man kann eine Fernbedienung anschlieÃen(Lanc). Ist halt sehr praktisch, aber kein Muss. Haben die meisten Camcorder nicht. 

Achso, hier noch der Link zu den Rekordern(aber wie gesagt mpeg4):
http://www.archos.com/?country=global&lang=en

So jetzt aber Schluss mit Offtopic. Hoffe das war ein kleiner Eindruck worum es geht. Gibt aber hier im Forum auch extra threads hierzu.

Hoffe das ich dann mal ein kleines Testvideo einstellen kann. Bis denne.
Ach ja meine einige Jahre alte Casio Exlim EX-z30 Digitalkamera (3,2megapixel) macht um einiges bessere Videos auf dem Bike als diese oregano (ach ne das war ja ein GewÃ¼rz, ich meinte oregon) . Kann ja das Vid meiner digicam mit einstellen.

Aber wie gesagt einfach mal die Sufu benutzen. Da bekommst du schon einiges an Infos. Oder die Pluscam einfach mal bei youtube eingeben, oder besser nicht. ;-)

So jetzt aber schnell weg, sonst flieg ich hier noch raus ;-)


----------



## Jrsd (11. Januar 2008)

Ich frage mich was das taugt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/CCTV-Farbkamera-...ryZ28916QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sonst, gibt es interessante Beispiel Videos von Sony Chip basierte Fingerkameras da oder da.


----------



## tschobi (11. Januar 2008)

Die beiden letzten links sind die Besten die ich momentan kenne!

ebay: keine Ahnung, vielleicht besser im richtigen thread anfragen. 480TV-Linien sind aber auf jeden Fall schonmal brauchbar. Über Anschlüsse steht da ja garnüscht, oder?
Wohl eher was fürs Auto oder Eingangstüren, keine Ahnung.
12V? Wo sind die Elektroniker ;-)


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. Januar 2008)

weiß jemand wo das aktuelle bild der canyon-hp aufgenommen wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (12. Januar 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> weiß jemand wo das aktuelle bild der canyon-hp aufgenommen wurde?



Dieses Bild gibt es auch "vollstandig" als Wallpaper zu herunterladen: http://www.canyon.com/download/i_wallpaper/1280x1024/1280x1024_19.jpg

Das sieht so aus wie Marco Toniolos Arbeit, aber ich kann das Bild nicht finden.


----------



## thto (13. Januar 2008)

http://www.marcotoniolo.com/photos/showphoto.php/photo/3810


----------



## schappi (13. Januar 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> weiß jemand wo das aktuelle bild der canyon-hp aufgenommen wurde?



Jau,
in Norwegen an einem Fjord,
schau mal in die Bike von Februar 2008,
Da ist ein Bericht über Biken in Norwegen, Canyon hat extra Boby Roots  und ein Torque FRX eingeflogen, die Bilder sind klasse der Bericht langweilig und nichtssagend.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Blackwater Park (13. Januar 2008)

ah danke, jetzt erinnere ich mich auch, das wurde damals glaub ich schonmal diskutiert.


----------



## MUD´doc (13. Januar 2008)

Moin Leudde
Hab die Frage bereits in Tech-Talk gestellt, aber mit null Erfolg (wahrscheinlich hat mein letzter Satz: 
"stussige Antworten kannste´ dir stecken" selbst die Leute abgeschreckt, die nur stussige Antworten geben...tja). 
Also packe ich meine Frage mal hierhin. Ich hoffe mal, hier etwas Richtungsweisendes an Info zu bekommen. 

Habe mal ein grundsätzliche Frage bzgl. dem Einsatz des Floodgates
bzw. die 3 Einstellmöglichkeiten an meiner Rock Shox Pearl 3.3
(jep, die SuFu hab ich auch bereits genutzt - keine befriedigende Antworten gefunden)
Hab mich letztens mit einem Unterhalten der meinte: "Wofür so´n blödes Gate?
Geht nur kaputt und taucht nicht. Er führe immer nur offen". 
Bestimmt ein Neider...

Ich bin mir manchmal nicht Sicher, wann ich den Gate am Besten einsetze,
denn ich will mir ja den Dämpfer nicht unnötig "durchhauen".
Fahre im Gelände eigentlich nur mit "offenen" Dämpfer und habe daher eigentlich wenig das Gate genutzt.

Ich stelle den Dämpfer wie folgt ein:
*Lock*
= auf Straße und Berganstiege ohne großen Federeinsatz (aka Feldwege)
*Open*
= generell im Gelände: Trails, leichtes DH, Sprünge - also den ganzen
Enduroeinsatz (auch mit kurzzeitigen Berghoch)
und ´nu:
*Gate*
= leichtes Gelände, Berganstiege mit mehr Federeinsatz (Waldwege),
City-rumballern mit Bordsteinkanten bla bla bla...

Geht das so in Ordnung?
Oder kann ich den Gate mehr zutrauen und auch im härten Gelände auf diese Stellung einstellen?
Nutzt ihr das Gate auch so in diesen Einsatzgebieten?
Thx | MUD´doc


----------



## braintrust (13. Januar 2008)

na is doch ok so...ich fahr sogar inner city offen rum, also je nach laune...cruisen =offen, heizen = locked bzw gate


----------



## tschobi (14. Januar 2008)

Fahre überall offen, will damit nicht sagen, das es quatsch ist, aber habs bis jetzt noch nicht gebraucht. 

Ist ja im Prinzip nur dafür da, um gelocked zu fahren, aber wenn doch noch mal ein übersehenes Hinderniss oder Loch kommt nicht gleich den Poppes zu polieren, und das Material zu schonen.

Aber wie gesagt, fahre 99% offen. Den Rest gelocked auf Straße oder Steilen Anstiegen. 

Vielleicht könnte ich diese Funktion aber auch öfters nutzen. Schlecht ist sie mit Sicherheit nicht. Eigentlich sogar besser als Lockout. Bin aber immer zu faul zum umstellen.


----------



## Santa Claus (15. Januar 2008)

hallo leute, 

ich möchte mir gern ein paar protektoren für knie und schienbein kaufen..mir gefallen diesehttp://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=Cd070151529b495090c686171d8bcaeea&method=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=2300&groupID=11 nun bin ich aber auch noch auf diesehttp://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=Cd070151529b495090c686171d8bcaeea&method=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=2300&groupID=10 gestoßen. kann mir jemand den preisunterschied erklären. welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen. ich fahr keinen extremen downhill aber eben auch nicht nur auf der strasse...man kann auf den bildern leider nicht erkennen ob die protektoren auch die wade schützen. das wäre mir sehr wichtig da ich nicht die pins aus meiner haut operieren möcht wenn ich von der pedale abrutsche..ich danke für sinnvolle antworten..


----------



## vanmaxis (16. Januar 2008)

ich bin mal gespannt wär denn ersteigert.
http://cgi.ebay.de/CANYON-RENNRAD-K...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (16. Januar 2008)

virales marketing?


----------



## MUD´doc (16. Januar 2008)

@ braintrust und tschobi
Danke, Jungs. Habs mir fast so gedacht, dann kann ich ja weiterhin beruhigt mit diesen Einstellungen fahren (puuuuh).

@ Santa Claus
Leider gehen auf 2 Rechnern deine Links nicht. Ich kann dir nur aus meiner Erfahrung was über die von TSG erzählen.
Schutz und Sitz sind voll in Ordnung, im Sommer kommt man schon ins Schwitzen (normal, ne?!) und haben
haben mir vom Preis/Leistungsverhalten gefallen. Nachteil ist genau der, den du angesprochen hast: nämlich absolut Null Wadenschutz
Daher wollt ich mir die von Dainese anschauen, aber die sind ´nu von Hibike verschwunden. Gestern abend gab es sie noch 
- bei dem Angebot (von 59 runter auf 29 Euros) wohl schnell leer gekauft worden. Die sollen recht leicht und 
auch für längere Touren sehr gut geeignet sein. Aber ob die Schutz hinten haben, habe ich leider noch nicht herausgefunden...
Kumpel hat den Knie/Schienbeinschutz von 661. Zwar rundum Dicht, aber das Anziehen ist ein ziemlicher Umstand und im 
Sommer zieht er eine Schweissspur hinter sich her...

@ vanmaxis
Geil   Ich biete meins auch an. Nur einmal durchgeblättert! Absolut neuwertig, ohne Gebrauchsspuren mit Originalanschreiben  
Sofortkauf bei einem Torque oder einem LUX MR  

...ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass das Torque Fr sich größer werdener Beliebheit im Forum erfreut?!... 
Lauter neuer Threads mit dem Bike als Thema...
Bis später | your MUD´doc


----------



## Didi123 (16. Januar 2008)

Santa Claus schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> ich möchte mir gern ein paar protektoren für knie und schienbein kaufen..mir gefallen diesehttp://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=Cd070151529b495090c686171d8bcaeea&method=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=2300&groupID=11 nun bin ich aber auch noch auf diesehttp://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=Cd070151529b495090c686171d8bcaeea&method=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=2300&groupID=10 gestoßen. kann mir jemand den preisunterschied erklären. welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen. ich fahr keinen extremen downhill aber eben auch nicht nur auf der strasse...man kann auf den bildern leider nicht erkennen ob die protektoren auch die wade schützen. das wäre mir sehr wichtig da ich nicht die pins aus meiner haut operieren möcht wenn ich von der pedale abrutsche..ich danke für sinnvolle antworten..



Am besten hier, hier oder hier fragen.
Nicht hier!
Evtl. auch mal hier versuchen.


----------



## Didi123 (21. Januar 2008)

Was bedeuten eigtl. diese Häkchen '^^' in manchen Postings...?


----------



## MasterAss (21. Januar 2008)

lt. Wiki:
Hochgezogene Augenbrauen, auch als Affenhaken bezeichnet - Spaß machen, etwas lustig finden

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/^^#Andere_Grafiken

Besonders die junge Generation setzt das permanent ein. Ich finde das völlig affig  hinter jeden Satz Affenhaken zu setzen


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Januar 2008)

Mir fällt auf, dass diese Zeichen überwiegend von Leuten benutzt werden, die sich durch unstrukturierte, satzzeichenlose, wirre Postings "auszeichnen"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (21. Januar 2008)

das sind koreanische smileys
http://members.teamtg.com/excalibur/koricons.htm


----------



## braintrust (21. Januar 2008)

hehe ^^


----------



## MasterAss (21. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf, dass diese Zeichen überwiegend von Leuten benutzt werden, die sich durch unstrukturierte, satzzeichenlose, wirre Postings "auszeichnen"....



Da hast du vollkommen recht, die Beobachtung habe ich auch gemacht.
Geh mal ins DDD-Forum, dort wird man damit bombardiert


----------



## KarstenXC (21. Januar 2008)

Unbestätigten Gerüchten zufolge lernen unsere kleinen Schulanfänger gleich nach "OMA", "MAMA", und "MIMMI" die ganze Latte dieser Zeichen - weisdu.....


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Januar 2008)

Ganz wichtig ist auch die Verwendung von "nen" als Universalartikel, Pedale heißen "Pedalen" oder "Petalen" und die Mehrzahl von Wörtern - bevorzugt von Akronymen - wird mit Apostroph + s gebildet...

Ich glaube, ich sollte Deutschlehrer werden -- dann bekäme ich Geld dafür, pingelig zu sein...


----------



## GerhardO (21. Januar 2008)

Weißgarnichtwasihrhabts esschreibtsichdochgleichvielflüssiger Findetihrnichtauch


----------



## MasterAss (21. Januar 2008)

wsist ihr egntlcih das es elga ist in wlcehr rhfeniolge die bsatbcuen sheten und es ist tdzroetm lbsear?

Ich denke es liegt an diesem ganzen MTV, VIVA, haste-nicht-gesehen-gedöns, und der damit verbundenen Dauerbeschallung mit Trash, dass sich viele unserer Mitbürger der jüngeren Generation nicht gscheit ausdrücken können.


----------



## KarstenXC (21. Januar 2008)

Da werde ich mich doch gleich mal bei Canyon nach der Lieferfrist vom
zusammenghefteten Single für 1199Euro erkundigen 
Oder ich nehm doch das mit ordentlich Drehmoment.........


----------



## MasterAss (21. Januar 2008)

Also eigentlich bin ich nicht doof, nur den habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Januar 2008)

Stitch...
Torque...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (21. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig ist auch die Verwendung von "nen" als Universalartikel, Pedale heißen "Pedalen" oder "Petalen" und die Mehrzahl von Wörtern - bevorzugt von Akronymen - wird mit Apostroph + s gebildet...
> 
> Ich glaube, ich sollte Deutschlehrer werden -- dann bekäme ich Geld dafür, pingelig zu sein...



*Ha!*

Was bin ich froh, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, dem das aufstösst...! 
Das "nen" hab' ich ironischerweise in meinen Benutzertitel übernommen, aber ansonsten hab' ich mir immer auf die Finger gebissen und die Füße still gehalten.
Naja, inzwischen tu ich's (<-- Apostroph, weil Buchstabe ausgelassen ) als Dialekt bzw. Slang ab, aber das mit den Pedalen werd' ich nie verstehen...


----------



## Blackwater Park (22. Januar 2008)

ich glaub dieser ohne punkt und komma schreibstil kommt vom sms schreiben da isses ja wirklich sehr umständlich nen satzzeichen einzufügen


----------



## Crissi (22. Januar 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> *Ha!*
> 
> Was bin ich froh, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, dem das aufstösst...!
> Das "nen" hab' ich ironischerweise in meinen Benutzertitel übernommen, aber ansonsten hab' ich mir immer auf die Finger gebissen und die Füße still gehalten.
> Naja, inzwischen tu ich's (<-- Apostroph, weil Buchstabe ausgelassen ) als Dialekt bzw. Slang ab, aber das mit den Pedalen werd' ich nie verstehen...




Jungs, ich liebe Euch !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Januar 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> ich glaub dieser ohne punkt und komma schreibstil kommt vom sms schreiben da isses ja wirklich sehr umständlich nen satzzeichen einzufügen


Einen Satzzeichen?


----------



## Jrsd (22. Januar 2008)

Übrigens: wenn ich Fehler mache die euch nerven, könnt ihr mich ruhig per PM zu korrigieren bitten.


----------



## Blackwater Park (22. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Einen Satzzeichen?



nein, _nen_ satzzeichen ^^


----------



## MUD´doc (22. Januar 2008)

Wat´n? 
Bei mir ist das "´" oder "´n" oder "´nen" typische westfälische Mundart.
Beste Beispiel ist immer das: "Wo hast´e das denn weg?" anstatt ordendliche deutsche Grammatur: "Wo hast du das denn her?"

Aber Leudde, das geht noch alles... unterhaltet euch mal mit so einem Kiddi der heuten Hip-Hop-Generation!
Da bekommt ihr in 3 Sätzen: 5-mal "Alter", 4-mal "Ey" und wenigstens 12-mal "Äh", "Öh" oder ähnliches zu hören. 
Bei einer Redezeit von 2 1/2 Minuten für diese 3 Sätze, weil sie erst noch überlegen müssen, was sie sagen wollen.

Mann Mann Mann. Hab damals selbst Rap gehört (Public Enemy, Method-Man, Ice-T...), aber heutzutage ist das leider nicht mehr so.
edit: Sorry, falls ich grad jemanden beleidigt haben sollte ;]  Find halt die Umgangsform zur Zeit schlimm
Ps. Depeche Mode forever


----------



## MasterAss (22. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Stitch...
> Torque...



  Es war ein wenig spät, man verzeih mir mein Unvermögen mit dem Denglish.


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Januar 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> nein, _nen_ satzzeichen ^^


Du meintest wohl eher: "n' Satzzeichen". 

"Nen" kann nur eine Abkürzung für "einen" sein. "N'" hingegen für "ein", "ne" für "eine".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (22. Januar 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> wsist ihr egntlcih das es elga ist in wlcehr rhfeniolge die bsatbcuen sheten und es ist tdzroetm lbsear?
> 
> Ich denke es liegt an diesem ganzen MTV, VIVA, haste-nicht-gesehen-gedöns, und der damit verbundenen Dauerbeschallung mit Trash, dass sich viele unserer Mitbürger der jüngeren Generation nicht gscheit ausdrücken können.





> Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät ist es nchit witihcg in wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid, das ezniige was wcthiig ist, dsas der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der rithihcegn Pstoiion snid.



So, genug gespamt!!! 

G.


----------



## Blackwater Park (22. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Du meintest wohl eher: "n' Satzzeichen".
> 
> "Nen" kann nur eine Abkürzung für "einen" sein. "N'" hingegen für "ein", "ne" für "eine".



nen ist keine abkürzung, das is nen universeller universalartikel.  
http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/0,1518,411706,00.html


----------



## tom23" (22. Januar 2008)

^^ ey krass, endlich maln vernüngfter umgangston alda! ich bin der Meinung der gemeine Pottler hat den Einsatz des "nen" oder des manchmal eher angebrachten "'n"meist nicht richtig im Griff!
Im KTWR wurde das schon diskutiert.


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Januar 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> nen ist keine abkürzung, das is nen universeller universalartikel.


...





			
				http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/0 schrieb:
			
		

> Viele scheitern bereits an der Unterscheidung zwischen "ein", "eine" und "einen". Der männliche und sächliche Artikel "ein" wird in der verkürzten Form der Umgangssprache zu "n", die weibliche Form "eine" wird zu "ne". Die Form "nen" hingegen steht für "einen".
> Wenn jemand schreibt: "Muss Post, nen Paket holen", dann vervollständigt das denkende Hirn: "Ich muss noch zur Post, um einen Paket abzuholen" - und versieht das Ganze mit einem dicken Fragezeichen. Auch Messages wie "Hast nen Auto?" oder "Hast du nen Pic?" sind grammatisch unausgereift. Übrigens wäre gerade hier ein Apostroph ausnahmsweise einmal richtig: 'n oder 'nen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (22. Januar 2008)

eben, selbst der zwiebelfisch persönlich weiß nicht, dass "nen" nen universeller universalartikel ist und ist mit solchen eklatanten bildungslücken in teh internetz völlig aufgeschmissen. da kommt nämlich noch einiges auf uns zu, wenn erstmal die lolcats das sagen haben...


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (24. Januar 2008)

Da ich kein extra Thema eröffnen möchte, schreibe ich meine Frage mal hier her.

Ich habe mir heute ein Nerve XC 8.0 Special Edition bestellt. Das einzigste Manko in meinen Augen ist der Dämpfer.
Nun habe ich nochmal bei dem XC 7 reingeschaut und festgestellt, dass dort ein Fox RP 23 berbaut ist.

Meint ihr, dass es sich lohnen würde, nur wegen dem Dämpfer auf die 7.0 Variante umzusteigen. Meine größten Zweifel habe ich bezüglich des Laufradsatzes dort. Der Rest müsste ja mehr oder weniger vergleichbar sein?!?

Was meint ihr dazu?

Grüße
Geroelli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sado-Uwe (24. Januar 2008)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Wat´n?
> Bei mir ist das "´" oder "´n" oder "´nen" typische westfälische Mundart.
> Beste Beispiel ist immer das: "Wo hast´e das denn weg?" anstatt ordendliche deutsche Grammatur: "Wo hast du das denn her?"



Oder "wo hast'n das wech?"

Brakel bei Driburg ? Gar nicht weit wech, ähh ich meine weg von mir !


Tschüß 

   Sado-Uwe
   aus Lügde - Ostwestfalen-Lippe

PS: meine Signatur paßt ja auch gut zum Thema


----------



## KarstenXC (24. Januar 2008)

@GeroellFlitzer
Der Laufradsatz ist doch bei beiden identisch. Zum Dämpfer kann ich nichts sagen. Wird aber sicher kein Schrott sein.
 Beim Special Edition hast du die in der Länge verstellbare Gabel, die allerdings auch einiges schwerer ist. Und der Kassette fehlt der sogenannte Rettungsanker - das 34er Ritzel. Die Bremsen müßten eigentlich genauso gut sein. 
Insgesamt - Top angebot


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (24. Januar 2008)

Ahhh,

nein ich meine natürlich das XC 7.0 Special Edition ... tut mir leid hab ich vergessen dahinter zu schreiben


----------



## MUD´doc (24. Januar 2008)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Oder "wo hast'n das wech?"


Oh Mann! "_Wech"_! Stimmt ja! Sorry, dass ich das nicht so geschrieben hab  
(Achtung: Werbung) Ist genau DER Ort mit der besten Innenstadtkirmes in Deutschland!!! 
Willkommen im lokalen Forum  

Andere Frage nur so zwischendurch: Weiß eigentlich einer, wie das Stitched so generell bei den Leuten ankommt? 
Hab in den SuFus nur ein/zwei Kommentare dazu gefunden, mehr eigentlich nicht. Würd mich schon mal interessieren.
Wäre Schade drum, wenn´s (da war es wieder) in der Masse der "coolen" Markenbikes untergehen würde...


----------



## KarstenXC (24. Januar 2008)

@GeroellFlitzer
Warum ich das 7er aus dem Outlet nicht nahm, war: Die SR-Naben sind nichts gegen die fein verarbeiteten DT`s und Talas brauch ich nicht. Die Felgen sind sicher ähnlich gut. Der Rest identisch. Ok ein Reifen. Der RR bei mir am HR hat super Gripp (ist ja schon die verbesserte Version). Angeblich läuft er noch mal um einiges leichter bei etwas Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber dem NN.


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (25. Januar 2008)

Genau die Naben haben mich halt abgestoßen ... 240er DT Swiss ist schon was feines  
Also lass ich alles wie es ist und werde mit dem Monarch fahren.

Es ist für mich nur ein wenig unverständlich in ein 8.0 einen Monarch ohne Lockout zu verbauen, aber dem 7.0 einen RP23 zu verpassen. Das verstößt ja eigentlich gegen die Modell-Hierarchie von Canyon.


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Januar 2008)

Ich kenne den Monarch nicht -- ist der denn überhaupt "schlechter" als der RP23? 
Lockout hat letzterer auch nicht.

Und Talas halte ich - auch an einem XC - für eine großartige Sache. Erweitert den Einsatzbereich, Mehrgewicht ist gering. (Fox 32 Talas ~ 1800g)


----------



## tschobi (25. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Monarch nicht -- ist der denn überhaupt "schlechter" als der RP23?
> Lockout hat letzterer auch nicht.



Kenne ihn auch nicht. Aber der ist mit Sicherheit nicht schlechter!
Wie kommt der Autor eigentlich darauf?
Vielleicht kann ja ein Monarch Fahrer mehr dazu sagen


----------



## Shadow84 (25. Januar 2008)

Also, ich fahre den Monarch, kann aber kein Qualifiziertes Urteil über ihn abgeben, da es mein erster Dämpfer ist, und mir somit der Vergleich fehlt und cih auch noch dabei bin das Teil abzustimmen...

Aber: Er besitzt einen "quasi" Lockout, da das Floodgate angepasst werden kann auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse, sprich Lockout beim Pedalieren, aber kein Lockout bei unerwarteten Hindernissen, und das funktioniert bei mir sehr gut!

Gruss


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (25. Januar 2008)

Bei dem Monarch 2.1 kann man ja nur die Zugstufe einstellen und ist doch das Rebound, oder liege ich da falsch?

Beim RP 23 kann man Rebound einstellen, die 3 Federhärten und den Hebel umlenken, was ich als Lockout interpretiere - ist wahrscheinlich das ProPedal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeroellFlitzer (25. Januar 2008)

... bzw. wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ... ist der RP 23 blockierbar und  wenn ein starker Schlag kommt, öffnet sich das Ventil und das ist dann der Lockout?


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Januar 2008)

Nein, damit kann man nur die Stärke des ProPedals (Wippunterdrückung über LowSpeed-Druckstufendämpfung) beeinflussen, es ist aber kein kompletter Lockout.


----------



## CaNerEs (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Nerve ES 9.0 SE bestellt und möchte mal fragen, ob es sich lohnen würde die Deore Kasette gegen eine XT 770 zu tauschen.
Zum einen könnte ich 100g sparen, zum anderen müsste ich aber ca. 55,- Euro (plus das entsprechende Werkzeug) zzgl. Versand = 70-80 Euro ausgeben. Sollte ich die Deore Kasette erstmal tot fahren und dann auf eine XT wechseln oder gleich wechseln?

Wechselt Canyon auch gleich Teile, wenn man das wünscht?
Ich meine schonmal gelesen zu haben, dass man das Teil zum vollen Preis kaufen müsste, aber es wäre möglich.


Schönen Sonntag euch allen!


----------



## 320star (27. Januar 2008)

CaNerEs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir ein Nerve ES 9.0 SE bestellt und möchte mal fragen, ob es sich lohnen würde die Deore Kasette gegen eine XT 770 zu tauschen.
> Zum einen könnte ich 100g sparen, zum anderen müsste ich aber ca. 55,- Euro (plus das entsprechende Werkzeug) zzgl. Versand = 70-80 Euro ausgeben. Sollte ich die Deore Kasette erstmal tot fahren und dann auf eine XT wechseln oder gleich wechseln?
> ...




Mein Tip: Spar Dir das. Es sind lediglich Gewicht und Prestige, dafür lohnt es sich wirklich nicht. Ich fahre jetzt seit 14 Jahren MTB und kenne von Altus A20 bis XTR-Titan wirklich alles. Du wirst mit der Deore glücklich und kannst Sie dann in drei Jahren gegen die Kassette deiner Wahl tauschen. Das Geld ist dafür zu schade.

VG

Frank


----------



## biketunE (27. Januar 2008)

Es ist aber die günstigste machbare Gewichtsersparnis!


----------



## two wheels (27. Januar 2008)

CaNerEs schrieb:


> Wechselt Canyon auch gleich Teile, wenn man das wünscht?
> Ich meine schonmal gelesen zu haben, dass man das Teil zum vollen Preis kaufen müsste, aber es wäre möglich.
> 
> 
> Schönen Sonntag euch allen!



Also wenns noch ist wie beim letzten Jahr, kannste das vergessen. 
Ist ja mit ein Grund warum die Bikes kostengünstig sind, halt alles ab der Stange. Ich hab mein ESX 6 auch selber aufgewertet (neuer LRS ...)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Januar 2008)

Die Deore Kassette schädigt die Verzahnung am Freilauf leider deutlich. Hier gabs schon mehrfach Bilder davon.

Mein XC6 hat direkt nach dem Kauf die Deore runter und eine XT drauf bekommen. Der Freilaufkörper sieht aus wie "neu".


----------



## CaNerEs (27. Januar 2008)

Hmm, solch ein Bild habe ich hier leider auch schon gesehen.
Da die Schaltungskomponenten ja alle von SRAM sind, macht es vielleicht mehr Sinn eine 970er oder 990er SRAM Kassette und die dazugehörige Kette zu kaufen und die Deore Kassette mit Kette als unbenutztes Verschleissset bei e-Bay reinzusetzen


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Januar 2008)

CaNerEs schrieb:


> ...und die Deore Kassette mit Kette als unbenutztes Verschleissset bei e-Bay reinzusetzen


Dafür bekommst du vielleicht 5 Euro.

Ich würde die Deoreteile runterfahren und erst dann wechseln. Bei jeweils rechtzeitigem (!) Kettentausch u. einigermaßen sauberem Schalten hält eine Deorekassette viele tausend Kilometer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaNerEs (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte von einer Deore Kassette zu einer XT wechseln und will nur mal fragen, ob dafür der Shimano-Adapter (der für die Schraube an der Kassette) reicht, wenn man anstatt der Kettenpeitsche einfach eine alte Kette zum Kontern nimmt? Die Peitsche hat ja keine andere Funktion, als die Kassette festzuhalten (denke ich zumindest) und dies könnte man ja auch mit einer normalen Kette erreichen?!?

Ich bitte um Hilfe und Ratschläge eurerseits und wünsche eine gute Nacht!


----------



## KarstenXC (28. Januar 2008)

Das ist richtig. Wenn man die Funktionsweise der originalen Peitsche versteht, müßte es jedem halbwegs begabten Bastler gelingen, so etwas mit wenig Aufwand nachzubauen. Spontan würde ich sagen, die Kette an einer ca 30cm langen Holzlatte befestigen und fertig. Wichtig ist einzig darauf zu achten, daß während der Krafteinleitung keine einzelnen Zähne der Kassette beschädigt werden. Viel Glück ! 
Da fällt mir ein : selbst hergestellte Werkzeuge kann man hier auch irgendwo in einem extra Thread bewundern............


----------



## 4Stroke (28. Januar 2008)

Wie pflege ich am besten meinen FOX DHX 5.0 Air?







Kann ich diesen auch mit Brunox ,,behandeln"?
Wäre ein Dämpferschutz ratsam? Weil die Dinger saugen ja auch Wasser meines Wissens.


----------



## CaNerEs (28. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe meinen Fox Dämpfer immer mit einem Küchentuch sauber gewüscht und alle paar Ausfahrten denn mal Brunox drauf gesprüht.
Ich habe hier mal irgendwo gelesen, dass der Dreck, der sich unter dem Dämpferschutz sammeln kann, dann aber an der Oberfläche des "Eintauchrohres" schuffeln kann und somit Schäden anrichten wird. Bei diesem Thema scheiden sich aber sicher die Geister.

Im Cube Forum habe ich schon Bilder entdeckt, da wurde einfach ein aufgeschnittener Fahrradschlauch mit einem Kabelbinder als Schmutzfang um den Dämpfer gebastelt.


----------



## KarstenXC (28. Januar 2008)

Dämpferschutz, soweit vorhanden, wegwerfen, soweit es geht.
Einfach nach jeder Fahrt die empfindliche Gleitfläche feucht sauberwischen, zwei   
Tropfen Brunox darauf verteilen, einmal einfedern - fertig. Ab und zu ein tröpfchen Brunox an den Gelenkbolzen hät diese auch gangbar. Mit dem Öl nicht sprühen, spritzen oder kleckern. Zu schnell hast du`s auf der Bremsscheibe. Speziell bei der Gabelpflege, für die die gleiche Vorgehensweise gilt.


----------



## 4Stroke (28. Januar 2008)

Wohin schickt ihr eigentlich eure Dämpfer zum Service, direkt zu Canyon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyg (30. Januar 2008)

*Grand Canyon Limited Hardtail-Rahmen  Gr. L  20,5, Zoll, gebraucht ca. 1000km gefahren, Modelljahr 2006. sand blasted anodized black*


Was ist dieser Rahmen noch ungefähr wert? 
Er hat laut dem ebay Typen keine Dellen und auch nur ein paar leichte Kratzer. Sieht auf den Bildern noch tiptop aus.


----------



## tom23" (30. Januar 2008)

Kauf dir lieber ein günstiges Komplettrad mit Garantie, junger Mann

ich will nur hier wieder mal anmerken, dass der Preis absurd ist für das Rahmenset, vor allem im Vergleich  zum GC 6.0...


----------



## johnnyg (30. Januar 2008)

Ich wollte mir halt selbst gerne ein Bike für die Stadt und die Wälder rund um Darmstadt aufbauen wo ich gerade studiere und da hier die Diebstahlquote für Fahrräder sehr hoch ist, wollte ich mir halt ein gutes Rad selber aufbauen was jetzt nicht so auffällig und neu ist, damit ich nicht irgendwann feststellen muss dass es nicht mehr dort steht wo ich es angekettet habe...

Tausend Euro für das GC 6.0 sind schon ein Wort soviel wollte ich jetzt nicht ausgeben und das Yellowstone 3.0 kommt auch schonmal nicht in Frage wegen den verbauten Teilen. Das 4er ist schon ganz ok allerdings gefallen mir Kurbel, Innenlager und Naben daran nicht. Und wenn ich mir das kaufe und dann noch die Teile durch bessere ersetze komm ich wesentlich teurer weg als wenn ich mir selbst ein Bike aufbaue.

Ich hab auch immer mal ein Blick auf die Komplettbikes bei ebay geworfen aber da sind meistens keine gescheiten dabei, jedenfalls nicht sowas was ich suche.


----------



## tom23" (30. Januar 2008)

sorry ich glaub ich hab dich verwechselt, deswegen der junge Mann, irgendwo gab es hier einen 14-jährigen 

ich würde generell ein wertiges bike nirgends anketten, immer ne Stadtschlampe aufbauen und ein MTB für den Sport.


----------



## johnnyg (31. Januar 2008)

Nicht so schlimm.

Ja du hast eigentlich recht mit der Stadtschlampe, so eine hab ich auch schon aber das macht halt keinen Spaß damit zu fahren. Muss aber wohl so sein damit das Bike nicht geklaut wird.


----------



## 4Stroke (31. Januar 2008)

mein Torque ist gerade angekommen


----------



## 320star (31. Januar 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> mein Torque ist gerade angekommen



Willkommen im Club!


----------



## 4Stroke (31. Januar 2008)

So, folgende Parts stehen bei mir auf der Liste:

Rahmen: Canyon Torque Limited 06(wofür steht eigentlich das Limited?)
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0
Gabel: Rock Shox Psylo 125mm (soll noch durch eine andere Gabel ersetzt     
         werden, soweit ich weiß darf ich Gabeln bis zu 160mm Federweg fahren)
Steuersatz: Cane Creek Aheadset
Sattelstange: Syntace P6
Sattel: Nope
Vorbau: Truvativ Husselfelt
Lenker: Truvativ Husselfelt
Felgen: Nope Bitch Whippa (Nope Nabe vorne/ XT Nabe hinten)
Schaltung: Sram X-7
Schaltwerk: Sram X-9
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
Bremsen: Magura Julie 180/160mm (möchte ich auch noch austauschen, sehr             
             wahrscheinlich gegen Avid Code 5)
Kette: Sram
Kassette: Shimano (ich denke das muss nicht unbedingt von XT sein)
Kurbel: Truvativ Husselfelt
Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer XR


----------



## 4Stroke (31. Januar 2008)

Wichtige Frage vor meiner Bestellung:

Was fahrt ihr in eurem Torque,
short, medium oder long cage?

Möchte mir ein Sram X.9 Schaltwerk zulegen nur weiß ich nicht welche Käfiglänge Vorteile/Nachteile bietet.

Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## markus92 (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ein längerer Käfig ist für einen größerem Zahnunterschied bei der Kassette, aber die Kette schlagert dafür umso mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dude2k (1. Februar 2008)

mahlzeit zusammen, 

ich fahre das 2007er XC 5.0 und bin seit ende herbst nur noch sehr wenig damit gefahren, einmal wo es etwas nässer war und sonst nur 1-2 mal die woche ein paar km.
geparkt wird das kleine schwarze im geheizten flur. also nix mit nassem, kalten keller etc. ;-)

ich hab nun folgendes beobachtet:

1. beim aufsteigen und normalem antreten knackt es manchmal richtig laut mit einem ruck der kette als ob sich die kassette eine zacke mitdreht... mein zweitrad (0815-fully) hat das auch ab und an, da hab ich es aber immer aufs alter und die abgenutzten komponenten geschoben.
hat jemande ne erklärung dafür?

2. vor ein paar tagen bin ich mal wieder mit dem bike durch die city getreten und hab gleich beim aufsteigen und loskurbeln ein bedenklich lautes qietsch-knarren gehört. fehlende schmierung?
besonders deutlich war es zu hören bei 'erzwungener' verwindung des rahmens, z.b. bei starkem antritt mit einem fuß. egal ob der hinterbaudämpfer (fox23) blockiert war oder nicht. egal ob ich auf dem sattel saß oder nicht. beim normal auf und ab aus- und einfedern des bikes sagt es bis auf leichtes knirschen durch ein paar dreckkrümel nix weiter.
scheinbar vom hinterbau des bikes kommt bei verwindender belastung ein deutlich zu hörendes ächtzendes quietschen. mir klingt es nach fehlender schmierung. kann das sein? muss man am hinterbau immer mal die lager fetten/ölen? 

kann mir jemand antworten zur 1. und 2. frage geben? vor allem die 1. macht mir etwas sorgen.

danke & gruß


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Februar 2008)

> besonders deutlich war es zu hören bei 'erzwungener' verwindung des rahmens, z.b. bei starkem antritt mit einem fuß. egal ob der hinterbaudämpfer (fox23) blockiert war oder nicht. egal ob ich auf dem sattel saß oder nicht. beim normal auf und ab aus- und einfedern des bikes sagt es bis auf leichtes knirschen durch ein paar dreckkrümel nix weiter.
> scheinbar vom hinterbau des bikes kommt bei verwindender belastung ein deutlich zu hörendes ächtzendes quietschen. mir klingt es nach fehlender schmierung. kann das sein? muss man am hinterbau immer mal die lager fetten/ölen?



Genau die selben Geräusche hatte ich bei einem anderen MTB-Rahmen (kein Canyon). Da waren es Risse im Hinterbau, die man nicht sehen konnte. Erst durch ein Rissprüfungsspray wurden diese sichtbar.


----------



## Vilsa (1. Februar 2008)

Haste das Bild auch in GROß ??


----------



## Blackwater Park (1. Februar 2008)

sollen wir jetzt das manual abschreiben?


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Februar 2008)

> sollen wir jetzt das manual abschreiben?



nicht mehr nötig

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/2007_om_ger.htm

hab was gefunden


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Februar 2008)

Könnt ihr mir sagen wieviel Federweg ich vorne im Torque (06) maximal fahren darf?

Soweit ich weiß sind es maximal 16cm, korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege 





Das 06er Modell bietet ja noch eine weitere Einstellmöglichkeit am Dämpfer,
was wohl ab den Modellen von 2007 nicht mehr vorhanden ist.
Muss diese Einstellung im Bereich des Dämpfers der Gabeleinbauhöhe (Federweg vorne) angepasst werden?


----------



## Blackwater Park (4. Februar 2008)

der schlitten an der dämpferaufnahme war angeblich nur zur korrektur von fertigungstoleranzen gedacht, der kunde sollte da nicht dran rumschrauben.

bei der gabel musst du auf die bauhöhe achten, die sollte vergleichbar sein mit der fox 36. tendenziell kannste eher ne etwas längere als ne kürzere einbauen, da der lenkwinkel mit der fox noch recht steil ist für nen freerider.


----------



## 320star (4. Februar 2008)

Ich fahre im 2007er Torque eine Marzocchi 66 mit 180mm Federweg und kann sagen, dass es von der Geometrie perfekt passt. Ich habe die Gabel sehr weich mit etwas stärker Progression eingestellt. Dadurch harmoniert sie perfekt mit dem Hinterbau.

VG

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (4. Februar 2008)

Gut ich denke dann sollte ich mit einer 160mm Gabel keine Probleme bekommen.



> der schlitten an der dämpferaufnahme war angeblich nur zur korrektur von fertigungstoleranzen gedacht



Daher wusste ich nicht ob sich durch diese neue ,,Dämpferbefestigung" was an der Geometrie zwischen den 06 und 07er Modelln geändert hat.

Habe jetzt diese Gabel in Aussicht:
http://www.actionsports.de/Federgabeln-Daempfer/Marzocchi-All-Mountain-SL2-weiss-2007::11148.html


----------



## GT_Frodo (7. Februar 2008)

dude2k schrieb:


> mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre das 2007er XC 5.0 und bin seit ende herbst nur noch sehr wenig damit gefahren, einmal wo es etwas nässer war und sonst nur 1-2 mal die woche ein paar km.
> geparkt wird das kleine schwarze im geheizten flur. also nix mit nassem, kalten keller etc. ;-)
> ...



Versuche mal den hinteren Schnellspanner richtig fest anzuziehen (festknallen ;-));
ich vermute, dass durch den Kettenzug sich das hinterrad verwindet, weil es nicht fest genug sitzt.


----------



## CaNerEs (8. Februar 2008)

Hilfeee ... ich könnte heulen. Ich habe ganz stolz blaue Aluschrauben für mein neues Nerve ES gekauft und wollte diese voller Eifer montieren und nun ist mir schon die zweite abgebrochen. Die erste vom Bremssattel habe ich glücklicherweise wieder rausbekommen. Nun ist mir beim Wechsel der Umwerferschraube (die das Kabel fixiert) abgebrochen und diese bekomme ich nicht mehr raus. Nun brauche ich ein neues Schaltwerk ...

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Antrieb-und-Schaltung/Umwerfer/Umwerfer-Shimano-XT-FD-M-771-DS-2008::9302.html








[/URL][/IMG]

Bevor ich noch etwas falsch mache, möchte ich mich nur schnell versichern, dass der XT Down Swing Umwerfer auch der richtige Ersatz für den X9 ist?!?


----------



## loxa789 (9. Februar 2008)

versuch doch die schraube auszubohren mehr kaput machen kannst du e nicht mehr. ich würde nen bohrer nehmen der etwa 1mm kleiner als das loch ist.


----------



## Werner Amort (9. Februar 2008)

kleines loch bohren und ne ein bissl größere Torx reinschlagen
es gäbe zwar auch linksausdreher aber mit ner torxnuss klappt das meißt besser...

und Aluschrauben am Bremssattel find ich nicht wirklich klug


----------



## tschobi (9. Februar 2008)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> kleines loch bohren und ne ein bissl größere Torx reinschlagen
> es gäbe zwar auch linksausdreher aber mit ner torxnuss klappt das meißt besser...
> 
> und Aluschrauben am Bremssattel find ich nicht wirklich klug



 Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Februar 2008)

Hab mal ne Frage , gibt es die möglichkeit seinen Rahmen direkt von Canyon lackieren zu lassen , damit man auch wieder die Orgienalen Decals hatt.Und wenn ja was kostet des .
Hatt damit jemand erfahrungen , und wie ist es dann mit der Garantie ?


----------



## Sentence (18. Februar 2008)

Hey leute...

gibts Erfahrungen mit Grand Canyons mit gekröpftem Lenker?
für und wieder solcher Teile?
spiel mit dem Gedanken, meinem Bike einen zu verpassen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Februar 2008)

Habe einen gekröpften (ich glaube: 9°) 60cm Lowriser an meinem Hardtail -- sehr angenehm, da ergonomischer als der Flatbar, den ich zuvor hatte...


----------



## clk2106 (19. Februar 2008)

Habe mein GC mit Syntace Duraflite 7075, m.E. 6° Biegung - angenehmes Fahrgefühl. Bin auch nicht so der Fan von absoluten Flatbars (meist auch recht schmal).

Btw, der SLC Carbonio ist ein Traum  hätt ich mir nicht gedacht...


----------



## 4Stroke (19. Februar 2008)

Liegt das Anzugsdrehmoment für das Tretlager bei 35-41 Nm?
Mit wieviel Nm werden die Kurbeln angezogen?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. Februar 2008)

Ja steht in der Anleitung von Truvativ 34-41 NM .Bei der Kurbel 48-54 NM .


----------



## Sentence (21. Februar 2008)

6-9° gekröpft also und eigentlich ne verbesserung in Sachen Fahrgefühl... klingt doch mal angenehm ;o)
(zumal mit die Flatbars nicht so gefallen...)

werd mich aml auf die Suche begeben...


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Februar 2008)

6° ist meines Erachtens zu wenig -- 9-12° müssen's schon sein, um einen Unterschied zum Flatbar zu spüren.


----------



## Sentence (21. Februar 2008)

ah ok...

kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus hab nur mal auf nem Bikemit nem Riserbar gesessen... war sehr angenehm... aber Gradangaben standen ja nirgends ^^


----------



## Donauwelle (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Habe mal eine Frage.
Wie genau ist das PPS ? Bin 170cm groß,Schrittlänge 79-80 cm.
Mir wurde Rahmengröße S empfohlen. Ist das nicht zu klein?
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## virtue (26. Februar 2008)

Also im Zweifelsfall (wenn du zwischen zwei Größen bist, und ich denke du bist eigentlich zwischen S und M) eher zum kleineren greifen. Denn da kannst du noch immer einen längeren Vorbau montieren bzw. den Sattel entsprechend überhöhen. Wenn das Rad wirklich zu groß ist wirds ein wenig schwierig.

Bzw. kannst du ja auch in einen lokalen Radladen gehen und dort Räder in ähnlichen Größen probieren und dann eben mit den Geometriedaten von den Canyon Bikes vergleichen.

Und im allerschlimmsten Fall kannst du das Rad ja zurückschicken


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Februar 2008)

oder du fäherst nach Koblenz und machst ne Probefahrt  war zwischen zwei und hab das kleiner genommen und es past


----------



## frankZer (26. Februar 2008)

Das ist jetzt aber Ansichtssache. Ich fahre lieber nen größeren Rahmen mit einem kürzeren Vorbau. Als ich mein Torque gekauft habe, hatte ich laut PPS zwischen m und l gelegen. Bei der Probefahrt war nach der ersten Kurve klar, dass ich einen l Rahmen brauche. Also vergleiche am besten die Rahmengeometrien von deinen bisherigen mit dem geplanten neuen Rahmen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Februar 2008)

auch ne möglichkeit


----------



## moloko-c (28. Februar 2008)

Need help  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323555


----------



## happytom (28. Februar 2008)

@donauwelle: Ich fahr ein nerve am in S und bin 1,70 bei einer Schrittlänge von 80 cm und es passt perfekt. PSS hatte mir bei der bequemen Einstellung M vorgeschlagen, die Canyon-Mitarbeiter S.... das Vertrauen hat sich gelohnt, wenn ich auch etwas bange hatte.


----------



## Donauwelle (29. Februar 2008)

Bei mir ist es gleich. Deshalb bin ich unsicher. Aber der Mitarbeiter hat mir auch zu S geraten. Deine Antwort beruhigt mich jetzt. Danke!


----------



## EddieMeduza (29. Februar 2008)

Du bist wie ich genau auf der Grenze, also mach es von Deinem Einsatzzweck abhängig.

Bin 174, Schrittlänge 81cm, ca. 63kg.

Fahre ein Nerve AM in Größe M mit einem 6cm Vorbau. Das ist für lange Touren bzw. Schottertouren. Bergauf geht's super, bergab dank kurzem Vorbau auch noch recht agil.
Das zweite ist ein Torque FR in Größe S, mit einem 7cm Vorbau. Klettern tut's so noch passabel, aber bergrunter oder Park ist es ein einziger Traum mit dem S-Rahmen. M wäre mir da zu groß.

Gruß,
  Eddie


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. März 2008)

Weiß jemand den genauen Federweg vom 2007 Torque FR hinten (Fachzeitschriften)? Würd mich mal interisieren , hab nämlich schon öfters was von 170 mm gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (5. März 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand den genauen Federweg vom 2007 Torque FR hinten (Fachzeitschriften)? Würd mich mal interisieren , hab nämlich schon öfters was von 170 mm gelesen.



Dere,
in der "Freeride" 01/07 steht was von 170mm lt. Herstellerangaben ob das stimmt keine Ahnung 
Ich denk mal das dass FR 160mm hat weil es so auf der Homepage von Canyon steht.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. März 2008)

Aber in dem Kattalog von 07 steht in dem einen text was von 170 mm , und des neue ES 8.0 hams a scho mit 168 mm gemessen   . Kann vieleicht ein Canyon Mitarbeiter auskunft geben ?


----------



## Astaroth (5. März 2008)

168mm für ein ES? Ich glaub da irrst du dich aber gewaltig!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. März 2008)

Bike 02/08 Canyon TorqueES 9.0 LTD 2008  mit Monarch Dämpfer 168 mm Federweg .


----------



## Astaroth (5. März 2008)

Ach so ein Torque meinst du, ich bin von einem Nerve ES ausgegangen.

MfG
Astaroth

PS: wohl eine lange Leitung gehabt


----------



## Aldi (8. März 2008)

Hi,
ich hätte mal ne "laufradtechnische Frage", -->
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324909

Da es sich um nen LRS aus meinem Canyon handelt, dachte ich, ich kanns auch hier posten. Evtl. hat ja schon jemand das Gleiche gemacht, bzw. weiss was zu tun ist.

Gruss....Aldi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (9. März 2008)

Hallo Leute, mal ne Frage die alle ein Torque FRX 9.0 Fahren.
Es ist schon ne weile her das Canyon die Freigabe für ne Doppelbrückengabel gegeben hat. Gibt´s schon einige umgerüstete Bikes wenn ja wie fährt es sich  (Geometrie)?? Hätte nämlich auch lust auf noch mehr Federweg  aber mir kommt´s dann etwas knapp am Vorbau mit meinen Knien vor (M-Rahmen).

Habidere !!!!


----------



## canYOn_/ (11. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine riesige Fragezeichen auf der Stirn:
die Sohlen meiner neuen Schuhe (6-7 Tagen) sehen so aus:




Mehr dazu HIER


----------



## schappi (11. März 2008)

Fahr doch mal eingeklickt, dann passiert das nicht.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## GerhardO (11. März 2008)

Mir erschließt sich der Sinn solcher "Zwitterpedale" leider immer noch nicht...


----------



## tom23" (11. März 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich der Sinn solcher "Zwitterpedale" leider immer noch nicht...



also ich bin ganz froh, dass ich meine Acid von CB auch uneingeklickt fahren kann, sowie mit normalen Schuhen ohne cleats. Wenn's heftig wird, nehm ich vielleicht sogar mal ein paar Turnschuhe mit in den Rucksack.


----------



## cx-fahrer (11. März 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich der Sinn solcher "Zwitterpedale" leider immer noch nicht...



Na wenn man Klickies fahren will macht es schon einen Unterschied, ausgeklickt auf nem PDM 520 oder einem PDM 647 zu stehen. Arg lang mit denen ausgeklickt fahren ist aber arg unbequem. 
Aber dass davon die Schuhe SO kaputtgehen hab ich noch nicht erlebt - auch wenn die Schuhe dafür ja nicht gemacht sind.

Kann natürlich ein Flatpedal nicht ersetzen - was will man an einem Enduro mit Klickies?


----------



## canYOn_/ (11. März 2008)

schade, dass ich keine Bilder von meinen alten Schuhe nicht gemacht habe. Nach 5 Monaten war die Sohle fast komplett ausgerissen. Ich hatte schon richtig Angst, dass die Sohle sich von der Schuhe trennt. Deswegen --> neue  Schuhe. 
Mal schauen, was mir Shimano noch dazu sagt. 

Werde mir wohl CB Mallet C zulegen...
oder eben flat-Pedale, obwohl ich klickies schon recht vermissen werde.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. März 2008)

Kauf dir "Plastik"sport MTB Schuhe.

Ich fahre welche von Scott. Unkaputtbar. Auch am SPD. Haben schon 4 Jahre Gardasee und Südtirol mitgemacht und sind nur abgelaufen, sonst nix.


----------



## MasterAss (11. März 2008)

weil man mit einem enduro i.d.r. auch bergauf fährt und es tourentauglich sein muss und bergauf geht es nunmal deutlich besser mit klickpedalen als mit so ollen wanderstiefeln auf nem flat. bergab kann man die auslösehärte minieren und braucht keine sorgen wegen eines unfreiwilligen abfluges zu haben. ich kann diesen zwitterpedal nix abgewöhnen, entweder ganz oder garnicht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. März 2008)

Ich fahre immer mit nem 540er.

Egal ob hoch, runter, Trail, Tour oder was auch immer.

Wenn ich raus musste kam ich raus (trotz hoher Auslösehärte) und wenn ich nicht raus wollte blieb der Fuß da wo er sein sollte.

So lange man nicht einen Supermanseatgrab machen will, bzw. die Füße gezielt vom Pedal nehmen will, sind Flats nicht wirklich nötig.

Ich WILL eins mit dem Rad sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (11. März 2008)

Auja - eine Diskussion über die Daseinsberechtigung von Zwitterpedalen - feini! 

Nö - mal im Ernst:

Bei diesen Pedalen steht doch im ausgeklickten Zustand der Klickmechanismus immer etwas schräg, um rein zu kommen... Also schaut der Mechanismus über den umlaufenden Kafig etwas hinaus - oder irre ich da? Man wird also in ausgeklicktem Zustand nie eine ebene Fläche haben, auf der man steht. Ein "sicherer" Stand sieht m.E. anders aus...

Ich bin viele Jahre mit Klickies gefahren.  Und tu es am SSPer immer noch. Auch gibt es viele, die S-5 eingeklickt fahren - HUT AB! Beim Freireiten nehm'  ich allerdings nur noch Flats.

Aber wie immer gilt: Jedem das seine, solange er damit glücklich ist!

G.


----------



## MUD´doc (11. März 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich der Sinn solcher "Zwitterpedale" leider immer noch nicht...



Ich hab an meinem GrandCanyon die Shimano M-324
Auf Touren fahre ich die eingeklickt. Kann damit mehr Speed machen und auf Dauer eigentlich sehr angenehm.
Wenns mal hakelig im Gelände wird und ich mir sehr unsicher bin, dann klicke ich aus und fahre normal auf der anderen Käfig-Seite. 
Falls ich absteigen muß, dann fühl ich mich wiederrum so Wohler, weil ich schneller den Fuß zur Korrektur abstellen kann.
Das Ausklicken kann dann nicht schnell genug sein...
Auch schon dran gedacht, mir die Egg-Beater zu holen. Aber... nee!
Diese Kombi ist für mich persönlich schon topp.

Am ESX hab ich dafür die Plattform-Pedale von Alien. 
Im Enduro-Bereich auch mal die Mallets C getestet, aber da war ich mehrmals auf einer Tour kurz vorm maulen, 
also wech damit! Das war nix für den MUD´doc - denn, war auf der Tour zu viel im Mud 

Wie geschrieben, GerhardO. Für mich persönlich sind diese Zwitterpedale schon sinnvoll 

Edit: Bööh, war ich langsam im Tippen...


----------



## Nobby2 (11. März 2008)

Ich fahre Enduro nur mit Klickpedalen. Ich fÃ¼hle mich eher unsicher sobald ich nicht eingeklickt bin â z.B. bei Treppen hÃ¤tte ich sonst angst durch die viele ruckelerei vom Pedal zu rutschen und ein Kumpel von mir hat sich an den Pins vom Flatpedal schon hin und wiedermal die Wade aufgeritzt (einmal richtig heftig).


----------



## GerhardO (11. März 2008)

Ich geb's gerne zu: Hinterradversetzen oder das Bike über einen Baumstamm zu lupfen ist mit Klickies erheblich leichter! Man wird gleichzeitig aber faul, weil man nicht mehr so sehr mit dem Körper "arbeiten" muss...

Achja: ein weiter Grund für Flats: wenn man das Radl längere Zeit tragen muss - wie es bei unseren Touren der Fall ist, geht man sich halt mit Bergschuhen erheblich leichter und auch sicherer. Eigentlich der Hauptgrund bei mir.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. März 2008)

Es soll auch gescheite Tourenschuhe geben.

Gerade im AM und Alpencross Segment gibts viele neue Modelle.


----------



## cx-fahrer (11. März 2008)

Die PDM 647 (und auch 545) bauen SEHR hoch im Vergleich zu nem Flat. 
Und 5050 sehen halt schicker aus als das 647... 

Laufen geht im Matsch und Gestein erheblich besser mit einem Wanderschuh, der unten keine Metallplatte hat wos Wasser reinkommt und man auf Steinen rutscht.

Ich schraub halt das dran, was ich meine dass es für die Tour passt. Im Zweifel (Regen, schwieriges/unbekanntes Terrain) lieber Flats.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. März 2008)

Oder man baut sich selber Cleats ein, dann kann man Beides nutzen, Bergschuhe und Klickies.


----------



## Nobby2 (11. März 2008)

mit den Knobelbechern könnt ich nicht biken... also ich hätte da kaum gefühl drinnen... aber jeder wie er am besten kann


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. März 2008)

.





> mit den Knobelbechern könnt ich nicht biken... also ich hätte da kaum gefühl drinnen


Ohne es vorher getestet zu haben ?!
Die sind ziemlich leicht und saubequem, nur die Sohle ist richtig steif und griffig, gerade recht für neue "Projekte" wo auch viel bergauf gelaufen werden muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (11. März 2008)

DIESE Meindl-Schuhe sind das Beste was ich je am Fuß hatte (sind doch die Air Rev 3.0, oder? Meine haben ne andere Farbe). Ich würde jedoch weinen, wenn ich auch nur probieren würde mich an der Sohle mit Selbstkonstruktion zu versuchen 

Ansonsten: ja ich fahre halt auch Klickies. Bin momentan noch auf der Suche nach Tourenschuhe mit ordentlich Grip. Scott passt mir nicht, Shimano MT 70 wirds wohl werden. Dazu habe ich allerdings noch null Erfahrungberichte gelesen. Die MT 90 passen mir leider auch nicht vom Fuß her. Ansonsten evtl. Pearl Izumi Alp-X. Pedale sind 540er.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. März 2008)

> DIESE Meindl-Schuhe sind das Beste was ich je am Fuß hatte (sind doch die Air Rev 3.0, oder? Meine haben ne andere Farbe). Ich würde jedoch weinen, wenn ich auch nur probieren würde mich an der Sohle mit Selbstkonstruktion zu versuchen


Tja, habe ich auch nicht, war ne lustige Geschichte. Habe bei Meindl angerufen um nach dem Kleber für die Sohle zu fragen, wollte die Sohle abschneiden und wieder drankleben. Wurde dann zum Produktionsmeister durchgestellt und der war so begeistert von der Idee, daß er mir den Schuh nach meinen  Angaben gebaut hat und ich konnte ihn dann fertig im Laden abholen und es hat nicht mal einen Aufpreis gekostet. Jetzt habe ich einen absolut wasserdichten Gore Bike-Bergschuh.


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. März 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Werde mir wohl CB Mallet C zulegen...


Finger weg -- nimm lieber die Mallet 1, die haben (endlich...  ) echte Madenschraubenpins... 

Oder günstiger und mit _exzellentem_ Halt auf der sich automatisch nach oben drehenden Flatseite (kein versehentliches Einklicken! --> ideal für absturzgefährdete Schlüsselstellen): Wellgo D10 Magnesium.

_Sämtliche_ Shimano-Kombipedale bieten keinen guten Halt mit normalen Schuhen/ausgeklickt.

Ich fahre mittlerweile ausschließlich mit leichten Bergschuhen mit eher dünner u. biegsamer Sohle. Wesentlich sicherer beim Tragen des Bikes auf Wanderwegen, außerdem Knöchelschutz u. einigermaßen wasserdicht.



GerhardO schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich der Sinn solcher "Zwitterpedale" leider immer noch nicht...


Für Leute, die bergauf unbedingt Klicks wollen, insofern sinnvoll, als man absturzgefährdete Stellen dann ausgeklickt fahren kann. Die paar Zehntelsekunden, die man den Fuß uneingeklickt schneller am Boden hat, können über Absturz ja/nein entscheiden. Außerdem angenehm für Bikes, mit denen man gelegentlich auch längere Strecken mit normalen Schuhen fährt.


----------



## MasterAss (11. März 2008)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Tja, habe ich auch nicht, war ne lustige Geschichte. Habe bei Meindl angerufen um nach dem Kleber für die Sohle zu fragen, wollte die Sohle abschneiden und wieder drankleben. Wurde dann zum Produktionsmeister durchgestellt und der war so begeistert von der Idee, daß er mir den Schuh nach meinen  Angaben gebaut hat und ich konnte ihn dann fertig im Laden abholen und es hat nicht mal einen Aufpreis gekostet. Jetzt habe ich einen absolut wasserdichten Gore Bike-Bergschuh.



Merkst du Unterschiede beim Laufen? Geile Sache das...


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. März 2008)

Das Posting hatte ich ja ganz überlesen...



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wurde dann zum Produktionsmeister durchgestellt und der war so begeistert von der Idee, daß er mir den Schuh nach meinen  Angaben gebaut hat und ich konnte ihn dann fertig im Laden abholen und es hat nicht mal einen Aufpreis gekostet.


Das ist Idealismus, ich bin begeistert!


----------



## canYOn_/ (11. März 2008)

erstmal vielen Dank für euere Antworten . 
Hab heute mit Shimano telefoniert: jetzt wollen die nicht nur Schuhe sondern auch Pedale genau anschauen. Macht auch Sinn. 
Während der Reparaturzeit werde ich Flatpedale von meinem zweiten Bike fahren.

Mal schauen, eventuell werde ich die klickies nicht so sehr vermissen, dann greife ich zu Plattformpedalen. 

Ansonsten finde ich Wellgo D10 richtig attraktiv. 

@FloImSchnee
Was ist am Mallet 1 besser im Vergleich zu Mallet C?  


So oder so möchte ich meine PD 454 loswerden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (11. März 2008)

WTF?!? 

*******Doppelpost: Bitte löschen*********


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. März 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> @FloImSchnee
> Was ist am Mallet 1 besser im Vergleich zu Mallet C?


Wie geschrieben: es hat Madenschraubenpins, wie auch bei normalen Flatpedalen üblich. Das alte Mallet C hingegen hat nur diese Aluplättchen, die im Vergleich wohl deutlich weniger Halt bieten. (sofern man nicht selbst welche bastelt, die man spitz zufeilt)


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. März 2008)

> Merkst du Unterschiede beim Laufen? Geile Sache das...


Nein, das Cleat verschwindet komplett unter der Sohle und ich kann gerade noch so einklicken.
Vorallem komme ich durch jeden Bach und alle Schneefelder trockenen Fußes.


----------



## tschobi (12. März 2008)

Kurz: Mallet C = Schrott   Da findet man keinen guten Halt ausgeklickt. Hab die 2 Touren gefahren und wieder zurück.

Meine Frau fährt die von Flo angesprochenen Wellgo. Bin die dann auch mal gefahren. Einfach top. Auf der einen Seite Pins, auf der anderen SPD. 

Was mir richtig gut gefällt. Die Pedale sind so konstruiert das das Flat sich immer nach oben dreht. (Haben die meisten nicht, ist aber unbezahlbar in schwierigem Gelände).

Bis jetzt bin ich noch nichts vergleichbares gefahren. Die Shimanos kann man für schwieriges Gelände alle in die Tonne hauen. Viel zu wenig halt. 

Die Mallet mit Pins kenne ich nicht. Sehen aber schon wesentlich besser aus


----------



## GerhardO (13. März 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Bis jetzt bin ich noch nichts vergleichbares gefahren. Die Shimanos kann man für schwieriges Gelände alle in die Tonne hauen. Viel zu wenig halt.


Sach' ich ja!

Die Schuh-Bastelei vom lipper-zipfel zeigt wieder mal:
Es gibt nichts, was ma nicht noch verbessern könnte! 

G.


----------



## canYOn_/ (16. März 2008)

so, ich habe mich 100% für Flatpedale NC-17 Magnesium entschieden. 
Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich sie in schwarz oder in silber/alu kaufen will. 

Voreile von silber sind klar: universell - passen gut für alle Farben,  Kratzer und Abnutzungen sind nicht bzw. kaum sichtbar.

Vorteile von schwarz - passen sehr gut zu meinem aktuellen Rahmen (schwarz) ABER wie lange hält die Farbe? Wie sehen die schwarzen Pedale in 10-14 Monaten, wenn man gern Steine und DH fährt?!? 
Würde mich über Eure Erfahrungen / Bilder freuen.


----------



## 4Stroke (16. März 2008)

@ canYOn_/



> so, ich habe mich 100% für Flatpedale NC-17 Magnesium entschieden.



Gewicht: 386 g

Ich habe für mein Torque die NC-17 - Sudpin III S-Pro Pedale 2008 bestellt.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...C-17-Sudpin-III-S-Pro-Pedale-2008::10610.html

Gewicht: 385 Gramm (Paar) => also ein ganzes Gramm leichter  

Ich fahre bereits seit längerer Zeit die NC-17 Stupin II und bin mit den Pedalen sehr zufrieden, am Torque sollen jedoch leichtere verbaut werden, daher habe ich mir die Stupin III gekauft (nur 1,5cm dick).

Optisch sind sie auch schöner, ist natürlich geschmackssache


----------



## canYOn_/ (16. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> @ canYOn_/
> 
> Gewicht: 386 g
> 
> ...



Na, ein ganzes Gramm muss auf jeden Fall gespart werden ) Sudpin III habe ich gerade zum ersten Mal gesehen und finde sie auch um einiges schöner/moderner. Danke Dir    

Du hast ja die Pedale wahrscheinlich in schwarz... wie sehen sie nach ein paar Einsätzen aus?


----------



## Didi123 (17. März 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Du hast ja die Pedale wahrscheinlich in schwarz... wie sehen sie nach ein paar Einsätzen aus?



Kannst ja mit Filzpantoffeln fahren, dann verkratzen sie nicht...


----------



## 4Stroke (17. März 2008)

Was haben die neuen Rahmen eigentlich hinten verbaut, werden diese jetzt mit 10mm (135x10) Schraubachse gefahren?

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/geometrie.html?b=156#geometrie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (17. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Was haben die neuen Rahmen eigentlich hinten verbaut, werden diese jetzt mit 10mm (135x10) Schraubachse gefahren?
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/geometrie.html?b=156#geometrie



Hallo,
soviel ich weiß bei 
TES: Schnellspanner
TFR: 12x135
TFRX: 12x135


----------



## frankZer (17. März 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> so, ich habe mich 100% für Flatpedale NC-17 Magnesium entschieden.
> Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich sie in schwarz oder in silber/alu kaufen will.
> 
> Voreile von silber sind klar: universell - passen gut für alle Farben,  Kratzer und Abnutzungen sind nicht bzw. kaum sichtbar.
> ...



Die NC-17 sind zu teuer, bei ebay bekommt man dieselben Pedale (Wellgo MG-1, glaub ich) für etwa 40, meine wiegen 372g .
Ich hab die Wellgo in schwarz, der Lack ist bei Bodenkontakt recht zügig ab. Bislang ist noch kein Pin ausgerissen, das wird aber nicht mehr lange dauern. Demnächst werde ich mal ein paar Euros in Lack inverstieren und schon sind sie wieder schwarz.


----------



## Pif (25. März 2008)

Ich hab mal ne ganz blöde Frage. Hat wer genaue Gewichtsangaben zu den Grand Canyon 8.0 in 19 bzw 20 Zoll? Ich denke die 10,5kg werden ja auf die 18 Zoll beziehen oder? Dankle für eure Hilfe!


----------



## joopen (25. März 2008)

Kann nur sagen was mein 9.0 USE wiegt in Größe L: 10,4 ohne Pedale


----------



## Rival (6. April 2008)

Hi,
vllt. hab ihr ja einen gut Tipp für einen kürzen Vorbau an nem XC-Modell?
Bin was bei dem Technik-Kram noch recht unerfahren.

Gruß


----------



## canYOn_/ (6. April 2008)

Rival schrieb:


> Hi,
> vllt. hab ihr ja einen gut Tipp für einen kürzen Vorbau an nem XC-Modell?
> Bin was bei dem Technik-Kram noch recht unerfahren.
> 
> Gruß



Wieso willst du eigentlich auf einen kürzen Vorbau umsteigen? Soweit ich weiß schwören alle XC-Begeisterte auf VB ab 100mm

Empfehlen kann ich dir SYNTACE SUPERFORCE.


----------



## Rival (7. April 2008)

ich erhoffe mir dadurch eine nicht ganz so sportlich ausgerichtete sitzhaltung... ich hab das gefühl, das ich einfach zu gestreckt auf dem Bike sitze...


----------



## MUD´doc (8. April 2008)

Bei meinem GC8.0´07 hatte ich auch das Gefühl zu gestreckt zu sitzen. Das zeigte sich mit Verspannungen im Nackenbereich.
Ich hab den Vorbau von 105 auf 90 mm (auch die Syntace F139) verändert und siehe da, besser ist das für mich.
Jeder sitzt halt anders aufm Bike


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (8. April 2008)

Hallo Leude, mal ne FRAGE:

Unzwar wenn ich mein Hinterrad einsetze, ganz normal auf "Anschlag", steht es leicht schief drin. Das sehe ich 1. am Abstand Bremsscheibe/ Beläge, liegt nämlich an einer Seite an die Scheibe und 2. am Abstand Reifen zur linken/rechten Strebe ist nicht exakt gleich. Eine Seite passt der Finger zwischen, auf der anderen nicht so richtig..

Hatte vor längerem das Schaltauge verbogen. Habe es ausgebaut und so gut es ging gerichtet. Das es noch minimalst einen Schlag weg hat, will ich nicht ausschließen. Ich vermute, dass es am Schaltauge liegt, dass das Rad nicht richtig aufgenommen wird.

Will mir jetzt sicherheitshalber n Schaltauge ordern. Trotzdem interessiert mich eure Meinung dazu. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (10. April 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Hallo Leude, mal ne FRAGE:
> 
> Unzwar wenn ich mein Hinterrad einsetze, ganz normal auf "Anschlag", steht es leicht schief drin. Das sehe ich 1. am Abstand Bremsscheibe/ Beläge, liegt nämlich an einer Seite an die Scheibe und 2. am Abstand Reifen zur linken/rechten Strebe ist nicht exakt gleich. Eine Seite passt der Finger zwischen, auf der anderen nicht so richtig..
> 
> ...



Hatte noch niemand sowas? Keine Idee?


----------



## MasterAss (10. April 2008)

Liegt denn das Schaltauge plan am Rahmen auf?


----------



## Roitherkur (10. April 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Hatte noch niemand sowas? Keine Idee?



Schau mal, ob die Federn im Schnellspanner richtig rum drauf sind. Hatte das gleiche Problem mal und bei mir war einfach eine Feder verkehrt herum "eingebaut".


----------



## timtim (16. April 2008)

hallo "canadiar"
problem schon behoben?


----------



## alei (17. April 2008)

Hallo! Ich habe eine Frage an euch. Habe gestern mei GC8 bekommen  Heute bin ich mal ein paar hundert Meter probegefahren, und da hörte ich im Wiegetritt an der vorderen Bremscheibe so ein scheuern  Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen was das ist? Wenn ich normal gefahren bin war nichts  Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. April 2008)

Verwindung der Gabel.

Ist in gewisser Weise "normal"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. April 2008)

Das kommt durch die Verwindung der Gabel / Nabe im Wiegetritt dadurch schleift die Scheibe an denn Klötzen , is aber nicht weiter tragisch. Du musst so wie so erst mal die Bremsen richtig einbremesen.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (18. April 2008)

timtim schrieb:


> hallo "canadiar"
> problem schon behoben?



Heute ist/sind mein(e) Schaltauge(n) angekommen. Werd heut abend das alte austauschen, schauen was draus wird und hier berichten.

Edit: Hab auch n Reserveschlauch (Conti) mitbestellt. Super Sache - hat an einer Stelle der Faltkante n winzigen Schlitz - wird wohl unter Druck nicht lange halten --> Flicken drauf, noch bevor ich einen Meter damit gefahren bin..
Oder soll ich von Canyon n Retourschein anfordern? ;-)


----------



## timtim (18. April 2008)

viel erfolg
sollte das rad weiterhin nicht grade sitzen probier mal bei auf dem kopf gestelltem rad (schnellspanner mal ganz raus),das schaltwerk nach hinten zu ziehen und dabei darauf zu achten ,ob die beiden achsstummel links und rechts überhaupt richtig in den ausfallenden sitzen.kommt vor das es dort recht eng ist und diese nicht freiwillig ihren sitz finden,dann hilfts den hinterbau etwas auseinanderzudrücken........
tim²


----------



## tschobi (18. April 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Oder soll ich von Canyon n Retourschein anfordern? ;-)


Ja logisch, bzw würde ich anrufen. Vielleicht schicken sie dir auch einfach einen Neuen. Der Aufwand mit Retourschein ist ja fast schon zu groß.
Aber auf keinen Fall den Fehlerhaften einbauen


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (18. April 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Ja logisch, bzw würde ich anrufen. Vielleicht schicken sie dir auch einfach einen Neuen. Der Aufwand mit Retourschein ist ja fast schon zu groß.
> Aber auf keinen Fall den Fehlerhaften einbauen



Im Ernst jetzt? 

Retourschein - natürlich nicht angemessen. Aber das die mir nen neuen herschenken glaube auch nicht. Ich würd da jetzt einfach n Flicken drüber pappen.


----------



## tschobi (18. April 2008)

Canyon ist in solchen Sachen sehr kullant. Aber mach wie du magst


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (19. April 2008)

timtim schrieb:


> hallo "canadiar"
> problem schon behoben?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4687990#post4687990

Da gehts weiter..


----------



## Didi123 (28. April 2008)

Was'n das? 
"New Nerve AM Mountain 7005 Series special white Edition 08" 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180237004720&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

Gab's das als Sondermodell so zu kaufen oder ist das ein Eigenumbau?


----------



## Roitherkur (29. April 2008)

Laut Webstie gibt gerade kein einziges Expressbike. Das ist ein Fehler oder?


----------



## STS-124 (3. Mai 2008)

Hi

Ich bin neu hier und da ich nich weiß wo ich das fragen soll mach ichs mal 
hier.

Wie zerlegt werden die Canyons eigentlich geliefert ??
Könnte mal jemand ne Liste machen wie die Einzelteile im Paket kommen ?(z.B. für ein Grand Canyon)

thx,

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xstephanx (3. Mai 2008)

Rahmen / Laufräder ...zusammenbauen und fahren  .
Achja, Pedale gibts keine dazu.

War bei meinem Frx so


----------



## johnnyg (3. Mai 2008)

Den Lenker musst du auch noch festschrauben, am Lenker selbst ist aber schon alles dran.


----------



## xstephanx (3. Mai 2008)

ajo, stimmt...hab ich vergessen zu schreiben


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Mai 2008)

Mal ne Frage an euch is der 2007 Torque FR 9.0 Rahmen für DC Gabeln zugelassen .


----------



## frankZer (13. Mai 2008)

soweit ich weiß, hat nur das frx nachträglich eine freigabe für doppelbrücken bekommen.
an einem tfr wäre es auch etwas überdimensioniert.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Mai 2008)

Wollte auch ne Travis mit 180 mm einbauen , von der Einbauhöhe würd es paßen . Bloß mir gehts um die Garantie und die Sicherheit nicht das da zu starke Kräfte aufträten und mir is Steuerrohr um die Ohren fliegt.


----------



## frankZer (13. Mai 2008)

könntest es ja auch mal mit einer marzocchi 66 versuchen, die hat ja auch 180mm federweg. dann könntest du die garantieproblematik umgehen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Mai 2008)

Hab ja schon eine drin gehabt ne 08 bin aber nich 100 prozent zufrieden mit der und jetzt sind die Buchsen nach 3 monaten ausgeschlagen .


----------



## Jrsd (15. Mai 2008)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pato (28. Mai 2008)

3 Tage ist mein Bike da, gerade den ersten hügel hoch geradelt - zack: reifen platt und laufrad sieht auch nicht mehr so gesund aus....gibt's doch nicht...


----------



## Blackwater Park (28. Mai 2008)

wieviel druck war denn auf den reifen?


----------



## Pato (28. Mai 2008)

3 Bar (Hinterrad) - Vorderrad hat nichts abbekommen....


----------



## Didi123 (28. Mai 2008)

schreib' viell. auch mal dazu, wie es bzw. was überhaupt passiert ist...  


> 3 Tage ist mein Bike da, gerade den ersten hügel hoch geradelt - zack: reifen platt und laufrad sieht auch nicht mehr so gesund aus....gibt's doch nicht...


ist ja mal keine ansage, da wird schon irgendwas gröberes im weg gewesen sein, nicht...?


----------



## Pato (28. Mai 2008)

Also keinen besonders aufregenden Weg hochgefahren (kleinerer Pfad mit kleinen Wurzeln) dann Forstweg ungefähr 30 Minuten weiter bergauf gefahren. Rad zur Pause abgestellt - und als ich weiterfahren wollte war der hintere Reifen platt und das Laufrad hat leicht "geeiert". Vorher habe ich nichts besonderes gemerkt - das war schon seltsam...aber gut, morgen hab ich das Rad wieder - da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne, hab ich´s einfach im Radladen um die Ecke zum überprüfen abgegeben....


----------



## dasLasso (28. Mai 2008)

.. Radladen um die Ecke .. bin mal gespannt, was der zum Canyon sagt   und was er kassiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pato (28. Mai 2008)

Hab nur das Rad abgegeben und mit dem Laden bereits gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Tongadiluna (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo, bin neu hier (Vorstell, Hutzieh)
hatte vor meinem XC7(08) auch ein Yellowstone(06) und war superzufrieden mit dem Bike


----------



## Tongadiluna (29. Mai 2008)

Ach, ja, hab ich ganz vergessen: Über das Bike freut sich jetzt ein anderer-nämlich der Dreckhammel, der es mir geklaut hat.
Ich wünsch ja keinem `was schlechtes aber in mein Büro einzubrechen und mein Rad zu klauen ist schon starker Tobak-also falls derjenige es liest: Hals und Beinbruch!   
Um auf Dein Laufradproblem zurück zu kommen:
Also für mich hört sich das irgendwie nicht koscher an.
Mein Yellowstone hat bei mir wirklich gelitten und außer einem normalen Platten hat´s nie irgenwelche Probleme gegeben , kann mir die ganze Sache nur mit einem Materialfehler erklären.


----------



## Schreiner2 (29. Mai 2008)

gibt es eigendlich wieder eine liste mit den anzugsmomenten der schrauben für die 08 bikes? speziell für das torque es?


----------



## Pato (29. Mai 2008)

also ich habe mein rad wieder, schlauch ausgetauscht und laufrad "gerichtet" gut, hat 10 Euro gekostet, denke das ist o.k. 
nur- nachdem ich jetzt das hintere rad wieder eingesetzt habe, rutschen mir ein paar niedrige gänge durch.....hat es also doch etwas abbekommen ?


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Mai 2008)

> utschen mir ein paar niedrige gänge durch



Schaltwerk richtig einstellen, daher Zugspannung überprüfen.


----------



## Newmi (5. Juni 2008)

Ohje, ich könnte kotzen!
Hab mir gestern beim Badminton am linken Fuß das äußere Band abgerissen, weil ich umgeknaxt bin!
6 Wochen kein Sport!
Aber der Doc meinte, das Radfahren trotzdem geht! Wenigstens etwas positives!


----------



## GerhardO (5. Juni 2008)

Komisch... mich hat mein Orthopäde damals nach 5 Tagen wieder zum joggen geschickt, damit sich "das Gerinsel abbaut und der Fuß schneller neues Gewebe bildet" ... !

Keine Probleme bis jetzt!


----------



## androsch5378 (5. Juni 2008)

Pato schrieb:


> Also keinen besonders aufregenden Weg hochgefahren (kleinerer Pfad mit kleinen Wurzeln) dann Forstweg ungefähr 30 Minuten weiter bergauf gefahren. Rad zur Pause abgestellt - und als ich weiterfahren wollte war der hintere Reifen platt und das Laufrad hat leicht "geeiert". Vorher habe ich nichts besonderes gemerkt - das war schon seltsam...aber gut, morgen hab ich das Rad wieder - da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne, hab ich´s einfach im Radladen um die Ecke zum überprüfen abgegeben....




Ja, ja, ja der Radelladen um die Ecke ist immer sehr begeistert wenn man mit nem Canyon reinkommt und etwas fürs Bike braucht. Da schaun´s dich und dein Bike mal mit grossen Augen an und im selben Augenblick klopfen sie dir auf den Rahmen, und sagen  NÖÖÖ da könn ma nix machen musste zu Canyon !!!!    

Mir schon 3mal pasiert


----------



## Pato (6. Juni 2008)

Mir nicht. Ich kaufe mein ganzes Zubehör beim gleichen Händler, lasse mein Rad dort checken, hatte schon einmal ein anderes Rad von dort...wenn er mich, nur weil ich zur Zeit ein Canyon fahre, wegschicken würde, wäre er selbst Schuld....

Reifenwechsel, durchchecken und kostenlosen zweiten Schlauch von Schwalbe hat übrigens 10 Euro gekostet....soviel dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (12. Juni 2008)

Wofür genau sorgt der *mehrfachgelenkte Hinterbau* eines Canyon Bikes?
(Kann mir das jemand genau erklären)

Meines Wissens ist dieser antriebsneutral und verhindert wippen. Gibt es noch Genaueres?


----------



## tschobi (12. Juni 2008)

Aktuelle Mountainbike 06/2008.
Da werden alle gängigen Systeme erklärt.


----------



## 4Stroke (12. Juni 2008)

Mag sein, nur habe ich die aktuelle Mountainbike nicht  , kaufen werde ich sie mir auch nicht, nur um das herauszufinden.


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. Juni 2008)

hier gibts ne übersicht, sieht aber schon etwas alt aus:
http://www.mtb-biking.de/technik/hinterba.htm


----------



## tschobi (13. Juni 2008)

Vorteile Mehrgelenker, bzw. Abgestützter Eingelenker:
1.Kennlinie Hinterbau lässt sich gut steuern, zu Beginn linear am Ende Progressiv.
2.Sehr Antriebsneutral, wenn der Drehpunkt richtig gesetzt wird.

Nachteil:
1.Ähnlich dem Eingelenker , Antriebs-und Bremsreaktionen möglich, wenn auch in abgeschwächter Form


----------



## Blackwater Park (13. Juni 2008)

wo hat canyon denn abgestützte eingelenker im programm? ich seh nur 3 verschiedene varianten des viergelenkers: das nerve is ja mittlerweile der standard-viergelenker, das torque hat ne besonders kurze wippe und nen langen hinterbau, und das lux hat ne senkrechte wippe.

mich würde auch mal interessieren worin die vor- und nachteile der einzelnen varianten bestehen. wenn ich raten sollte:

die standard-viergelenker hat gute allround-eigenschaften, simpel, steif, flaschenhalter-position.

die kurze wippe und der lange hinterbau beim torque sorgt vermutlich dafür, dass die raderhebungskurve bei langen federwegen nicht allzu krumm wird.

auf die lux-konstruktion kann ich mir absolut keinen reim machen. der virtuelle drehpunkt scheint sehr nah am tretlager auf der höhe der kettenlinie des kleinen kettenblattes zu liegen. d.h. antriebsneutralität wäre nur auf dem kleinen kb gegeben, auf den größeren kettenblättern würde der kettenzug ohne lockout zum einfedern führen, bzw einfedern führt zu pedalrückschlag. wo ist denn der vorteil zur standard-konstruktion wie beim nerve? irgendeinen muss es ja geben, viele hochwertige race-fullys haben ja zur zeit diese konstruktion.


----------



## tschobi (13. Juni 2008)

Nerve würde ich sagen klassischer Viergelenker
torque Eingelenker
Lux eigentlich VPP von der Dämpferaufhängung, aber es fehlt unten ein weiteres Schwingenlager.Unten nach wäre es dann dann ein Mehrgelenker / Abgestützter Eingelenker??????

Tja, beide Kennlinien sind leider sehr unterschiedlich. Keine Ahnung wie die Lux nun aussieht. Ist irgendeine Mischung


----------



## tschobi (13. Juni 2008)

Falls einer von Canyon mitliest, kann er ja mal Licht ins Dunkel bringen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (14. Juni 2008)

das torque ist definitiv kein eingelenker, es hat nen horst-link, also ein gelenk zwischen hauptlager und HR-achse. somit ist es also prinzipiell ein viergelenker.

das lux ist auch kein vpp. das charakteristikum des vpp ist, dass die beiden verbindungsstücke zwischen hauptrahmen und hinterbau sehr kurz, sehr weit vorne und sehr steil sind. das trifft beim lux aber nur auf das obere verbindungsstück zu, unten hat es nen ganz normalen horst link nahe der HR-achse, wie die standard-viergelenker.

schade dass die hersteller sich zur zeit immer so bedeckt halten zur theorie hinter den hinterbau-konstruktionen.
die erklärung zu fusions float-link war auch reines marketing-blabla statt argumenten, es hieß immer nur: "der dämpfer wird gleichzeitig von oben und von unten angelenkt, daher wippt er nicht" ...   aha?
da fand ich die erklärung zum scott genius damals noch richtig überzeugend: die kinematik sorgt dafür, dass der virtuelle drehpunkt bei starkem sag (bergauf) auf der höhe des kleinen kb ist, während er bei wenig sag (bergab) auf die höhe des großen kb steigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (14. Juni 2008)

HI!!

Hätte da mal eine Frage an euch alle!!

Habe mir ein Bike bestellt bei Canyon und nun müsste ich das Bike evtl Abbestellen! Geht das?? Habe es per Abholung bestellt, also Wirkung des Kaufvertrages ja erst wenn ich bezahlt habe oder??

Weis da jemand wie das geht mim Abbestellen?? Also anrufen Kundennummer und Grund sagen?? Bitte um Hilfe

Danke


----------



## tschobi (16. Juni 2008)

Klar einfach stornieren(anrufen).
Hast ja sogar 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht, wenn es schon da ist(ungefahren natürlich)


----------



## tschobi (16. Juni 2008)

Noch mal zur Anregung:










So, jetzt haben wir alle gängigen Systeme


----------



## g!zmo (25. Juni 2008)

hab mal kurz ne frage. wie lang ist die kette im original beim nerve am in größe m. würdet mir echt helfen und mein nerve würde endlich mal wieder ne kette bekommen


----------



## tschobi (25. Juni 2008)

Hab jetzt keine Antwort für dich, aber wieso fragst du denn genau nach. Die neuen Ketten sind doch immer reichlich lang.
Oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## g!zmo (25. Juni 2008)

ich habe die alte nicht mehr und weis nich genau um wie viele glieder ich die neue dann kürzen muss. lang genug werden die ketten sicher sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (26. Juni 2008)

Glieder zählen macht nicht unbedingt Sinn, da sich die alte Kette, wenn sie verschlissen war, auch gelängt hat. Lieber neu anpassen.
Z.B hier
http://www.kh-krieger.de/Ketten_montage.htm
_(hab den link aber nicht auf Richtigkeit geprüft, wird er aber wohl)_
Auf Dauer würde ich mir mal ein gutes Werkstattbuch kaufen, das du mal was selber machen kannst. Ist für Anfänger immer das richtige.

Ach ja, und nimm nicht die blöden Shimano Nieten, sondern ein sram Schloss. Tausend mal besser, und kannst du jederzeit lösen.


----------



## g!zmo (26. Juni 2008)

ich mach ja sonst alles selber. nur ist es so das mein großes kettenblatt gerade bei canyon ist und ich halt net selber anpassen kann. nur ausrechnen und das ist bei nem fully halt net so toll wenn man es nicht mal sehen unt testen kann..
aber dann versuche ich es mal mit errechnen wenn keiner für mich zählen will


----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. Juni 2008)

Weiß jemand ob die 2,5 Maxxis Minion ins Torque paßen , bin mit den Bettys nicht so zufrieden mich hatts heut wieder gelegt wegen kein Grip .


----------



## Stompy (30. Juni 2008)

2.5er Minions sind ungefär so breit wie Schwalbe in 2.35, also wenn die Bettys passen, dann passen 2.5er Minions problemlos. Gilt auch für Highroller.

Erst bei den neueren Maxxis wie Advantage und Ardent sind die Größenangaben direkt mit denen von Schwalbe vergleichbar.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. Juni 2008)

Alles klar dann hol ich mir die


----------



## Kaltumformer (1. Juli 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Klar einfach stornieren(anrufen).
> Hast ja sogar 2 Wochen RÃ¼ckgaberecht, wenn es schon da ist(ungefahren natÃ¼rlich)



Canyon rÃ¤umt unabhÃ¤ngig vom Fernabsatzgesetz sogar 30 Tage ein:

" [...] Sie kÃ¶nnen Ihre VertragserklÃ¤rung innerhalb von 30 Tagen ohne Angabe von GrÃ¼nden in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) oder â wenn Ihnen die Sache vor Fristablauf Ã¼berlassen wird â durch RÃ¼cksendung der Sache widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht vor Eingang der Ware beim EmpfÃ¤nger. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genÃ¼gt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs oder der Sache. [...]"

Wenn das Bike noch nicht bei dir angekommen ist kannst du jederzeit zurÃ¼cktreten.

"Der Kaufvertrag kommt mit ErfÃ¼llung durch Canyon zu Stande, er wird also erst durch die AushÃ¤ndigung der Ware gemÃ¤Ã Lieferschein rechtskrÃ¤ftig geschlossen"

http://www.canyon.com/agb.html

.... lest ihr euch nicht die AGB durch bevor ihr was bestellt ?

GruÃ


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Juli 2008)

Kurze Frage, der Deemax LRS mit der durchgehenden 10mm Achse sollte doch porblemlos ins 06er Torque passen oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## canYOn_/ (2. Juli 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, der Deemax LRS mit der durchgehenden 10mm Achse sollte doch porblemlos ins 06er Torque passen oder irre ich mich da?


LOL die Frage habe ich mir vor 3-4 Tagen gestellt. Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass 10mm Achse in Torki ES 2008 perfekt passt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie auch in 06 passen würde. 
Siehe auch meine nächste Posting.


----------



## canYOn_/ (3. Juli 2008)

hallo allerseits
vor ein Paar Tagen habe ich mir einen neuen Laufradsatz zugelegt. Und zwar DT Swiss FR 6.1 mit Onyx Naben

Est gestern bin ich dazu gekommen mir die Laufräder anzufassen. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt laufe ich mit nem großem Fragezeichen auf dem Helm 





Auf dem Bild ist der normale 5 mm Schnellspanner zu sehen. Man sieht recht gut, dass er so ca. 2 mm Bewegungsfreiheit hat... 
Ein 10mm Schnellspanner liegt bereits Zuhause rum. Der ist offensichtlich VIEL zu dick.

Für welche Achse ist denn die HR-Nabe vorgesehen? 
Es kann ja nicht sein, dass 2 mm "Luft" für nen Schnellspanner OK ist.. Und ich kenne keine anderen Achsen-Durchmesser außer 5, 10 und 12mm. 

Hat einer von euch die Nabe auf 10mm umgerüstet? (das geht 100%)


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Juli 2008)

Das dort etwas "Luft" vorhanden ist, ist meines Wissens normal, jedenfalls bei den Hinterradnaben mit Schnellspanner und einer nicht durchgehenden 10mm Achse. 



> Ein 10mm Schnellspanner liegt bereits Zuhause rum. Der ist offensichtlich VIEL zu dick.



Dafür muss doch die alte "Achse" raus.
Mal eben den Schnellspanner durch die 10mm Achse zu ersetzen wird wohl nicht passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (3. Juli 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Das dort etwas "Luft" vorhanden ist, ist meines Wissens normal, jedenfalls bei den Hinterradnaben mit Schnellspanner und einer nicht durchgehenden 10mm Achse.


Naja, ETWAS Spiel ist ja völlig ok. Meine alte Nabe hatte ca. 0,2-0,5mm Spiel. Da habe ich mir keine Sorgen gemacht. Aber 2mm Spie ist schon richtig viel oder? 



4Stroke schrieb:


> Dafür muss doch die alte "Achse" raus.
> Mal eben den Schnellspanner durch die 10mm Achse zu ersetzen wird wohl nicht passen.



Das ist schon klar, deswegen habe ich ja gefragt, ob jemand bereits (?selber?) die Nabe auf 10mm Achse umgerüstet hat.


----------



## le duy nhut (3. Juli 2008)

Habe heute mein Nerve XC mit Oro K24 bekommen.

Ist es normal das die Bremse im Neuzustand so schlecht bis kaum bremst?

An einem Neurad von meinem Händler mit Bremse gleichem Typs, war sie wesentlich griffiger und giftiger.


----------



## GT_Frodo (4. Juli 2008)

Das Spiel dürfte aber nichts ausmachen, es wird ja nur über die Zugkraft geklemmt, und der Spanner sitzt ja durch das Spiel nicht so verkantet, dass die Klemmung relevant ungleichmäßig wird.


----------



## fitze (4. Juli 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Für welche Achse ist denn die HR-Nabe vorgesehen?
> Es kann ja nicht sein, dass 2 mm "Luft" für nen Schnellspanner OK ist.. Und ich kenne keine anderen Achsen-Durchmesser außer 5, 10 und 12mm.
> 
> Hat einer von euch die Nabe auf 10mm umgerüstet? (das geht 100%)



Ich habe gerade meine Hope-Nabe auf 10mm Schraubachse umgebaut. Also der Teil auf dem bei dir noch Gewinde zu sehen ist (die Achse quasi) muss raus und durch die 10mm-achse ersetzt werden. Passen tut das ins Torque natürlich.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## dawncore (7. Juli 2008)

Hi

brauche dringend minimale Einbauhöhe für das Canyon Iowa bzw. die New Fact 3 Rahmen von 2006! Vielleicht weiß das hier wer schon?

danke!


----------



## jonnitapia (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo habe ein Problem - hoffe mir kann einer von euch weiterhelfen! 

Baue gerade mein neues Torque zusammen und habe ein Problem mit dem Hinterrad.

Die Schnellspannachse lässt sich nur auf Seite der Kasette montieren, d.h das der Spannhebel dann auf der Kasettenseite ist, eigentlich genau gegenüber wie es sein soll.

Wenn ich ihn versuch von der Bremsseite einzubauen geht er ca 10mm über die Gewindelänge (ca 20mm) rein und bleibt dann stecken. Wie kann das sein sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt.

Hab ihn jetzt von der Kasettenseite eingebaut. Die Nabe ist frei und sauber, ich sehe Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Muss ja da sie von der Kasettenseite reingeht. Im Service von Canyon haben sie auch keine Antwort darauf!

Habe sie jetzt mal montiert aber kotzt mich trotzdem an.

BITTE sagt mir was da los ist!


----------



## markus92 (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
hast du schonmal versicht den Schnellspanner mit etwas (!!) Gewalt in die Nabe zu drücken und dabei bisl zu wackeln?


----------



## jonnitapia (10. Juli 2008)

Ja ich habe "leicht" gedrückt, sie war dann sofort fest!

Im Servicetelefonat haben sie mir von jeglicher gröberen Gewalt abgeraten -> drücken, leichtes Klopfen etc

Und nun? Vorschläge?


----------



## canYOn_/ (10. Juli 2008)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> Ja ich habe "leicht" gedrückt, sie war dann sofort fest!
> 
> Im Servicetelefonat haben sie mir von jeglicher gröberen Gewalt abgeraten -> drücken, leichtes Klopfen etc
> 
> Und nun? Vorschläge?



was für eine Nabe hast du? Es gibt Naben (HOPE, DT) die 9mm Schnellspanner/Achse verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnitapia (10. Juli 2008)

Sun Ringlè Dirty Flea

Vor dem Versand werden die Bikes komplett montiert und Probegefahren!
Richtig montiert war es ja schonmal laut Aussage des Servicepersonals von Canyon.

Kann mir nicht erklären warum das jetzt auf einer Seite nicht reingeht!


----------



## jonnitapia (11. Juli 2008)

Keine Erklärungen mehr?


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Juli 2008)

Gerade gefunden:







Poison Furan, Rahmen ohne Dämpfer 599.
Irgendwie ziemliche Ähnlichkeit mit dem Torque.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (15. Juli 2008)

Gibts schon neuigkeiten von Canyon fürs Jahr 2009 ?


----------



## jonnitapia (22. Juli 2008)

Hatte heute 2 Mal einen Kompletten Druckverlust. Der Monarch ist in ein Canyon Torque Es eingebaut und ca 1 Monat alt. Bis dato ca 3-4 Touren c 1-2 Stunden höchstens gefahren, nicht super anspruchsvoll. Gerade eben bin ich ca 20min Bergauf von mir daheim und dann merk ich doch schon das da was nicht stimmt. Dämpfer hängt 3/4 down beim draufsitzen schon. Wider nach Hause, Pumpe dran, aha ich sehe anstatt ca 15 Bar waren noch 6!!!! Bar drauf. Ok wider aufgepumt auf 14 Bar. 20 Meter gefahren und ZISCH - diesmal komplett entleert auf Anschlag!

Konnte nicht mehr aufpumpen. Ich habe dann gesehen das an dem Winkel wo man den Dämpfer anschliesst ein kleiner O-Ring rausquillt. Na toll.


----------



## g!zmo (22. Juli 2008)

schau mal hier rein vllt findest du da was
Monarch, aber kein König


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankZer (25. Juli 2008)

Weiß zufällig jemand hier um welche RAL-Farbe es sich bei dem grünen Torque FR 2007 handelt?


----------



## agnes (2. August 2008)

wo bekommt man eigentlich diese schutzfolie von 3m? wolte mein spectral rahmen ein wenig schützen^^


----------



## canYOn_/ (2. August 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> wo bekommt man eigentlich diese schutzfolie von 3m? wolte mein spectral rahmen ein wenig schützen^^



soweit ich weiß, kannsta passende Aufkleber direkt bei canyon bestellen. 

Schau dir auch Tesa EXTRA POWER TRANSPARENT an. Ich habe damit richtig gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## agnes (2. August 2008)

danke für die hilfe. werde mich mal an canyon wenden.
hatte schon bei 3m geschaut. aber nichts gefunden. in der schweitz habe ich einen laden endeckt...aber die versandkosten sind höher als alles andere.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. August 2008)

Mal ne frage an die Evolver fahrer, bei meinem Dämpfer hör ich immer so en kratzentes geräusch beim Federn und das von anfang an. Is doch nicht normal oder? Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## canYOn_/ (3. August 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Mal ne frage an die Evolver fahrer, bei meinem Dämpfer hör ich immer so en kratzentes geräusch beim Federn und das von anfang an. Is doch nicht normal oder? Wie ist das bei euch?



hat mich auch erstmal irritiert, scheint aber normal zu sein


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. August 2008)

Ok das beruhigt mich erst mal, so funzt er ja prima.Habt ihr schon mal nen Service machen lassen und wo?


----------



## gonzo63 (5. August 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ok das beruhigt mich erst mal, so funzt er ja prima.Habt ihr schon mal nen Service machen lassen und wo?



.. hab mein Torque FR 8 seit Mitte Mai, dieses Geräusch auch, jedoch ist es bei meinem Dämpfer nur beim ausfedern. Denke das ist einfach so und ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden... funktioniert einwandfrei!
.. was nen Service betrifft kann ich noch nichts sagen, werd das aber wohl bei Zeiten selber machen. Der Zeitaufwand, das Bike nach Canyon zu schicken oder selber hin zu bringen wäre mir einfach zu hoch!

.. außerdem steigt man so etwas tiefer in die Materie ein!

Gruß gonzo


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (6. August 2008)

Moin....ich habe da mal eine Frage...!!! 

Und zwar ist es möglich mit meinem Canyon Nerve ESX 7.0 von einem Garagendach zu Springen???


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. August 2008)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jollyjumper85 (6. August 2008)

Ich will dazu sagen...das dass BIKE heile bleiben soll!!! 

Wenn mir was passiert ist das nicht so schlimm, heilt ja alles von alleine!!!


----------



## cos75 (6. August 2008)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> heilt ja alles von alleine!!!


Irrtum ! Material ist ersetzbar, dein Körper nicht.

Ach ja, bitte Video dann hier posten.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (6. August 2008)

Wenn ich mich dazu durchringen kann...ist ein Video selbstverständlich dabei!!!


Aber im Moment habe ich keine Kohle mir ein neues BIKE zu kaufen, da ich umgezogen bin (Norden) 

UND da da alles Flach ist kommt man dort auf solche Ideen!!!


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. August 2008)




----------



## canYOn_/ (6. August 2008)

seit ihr auf drogen


----------



## cos75 (6. August 2008)

Ist das vom Garagendach springen passiert ? Oder wars ein Schweißfehler ?


----------



## hopfer (6. August 2008)

Ich glaube schon das das geht wen mann eine schöne Landung baut so 1m hoch 1m breit und 2m lang.
@canYOn/ wie ist das Passiert was ist das für ein Canyon?

LG Hopfer


----------



## canYOn_/ (6. August 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon das das geht wen mann eine schöne Landung baut so 1m hoch 1m breit und 2m lang.
> @canYOn/ wie ist das Passiert was ist das für ein Canyon?
> 
> LG Hopfer



oh, ok, mit einer Landung könnte es gut gehen. Ich dachte, du willst ins flat knallen. 

passiert ist FOLGENDES


----------



## hopfer (6. August 2008)

wen jollyjumper85 ins Flat springen will hat er einen an der Waffel!
mit meinem Torque bin ich schon 1m ins Flat auf Asphalt und dar hat es mich schon Gewaltich zusammen gestaucht. dagegen sind 1,5 Meter auf eine Landung göttlich 

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schatten (6. August 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> mit meinem Torque bin ich schon 1m ins Flat auf Asphalt und dar hat es mich schon Gewaltich zusammen gestaucht.



Hast du das mit dem Monarch-Dämpfer gemacht, oder hast du einen anderen eingebaut?


----------



## hopfer (6. August 2008)

Ich habe jetzt einen Manitou Elover ISX6 eingebaut.
wieso fragst du?

LG Hopfer


----------



## schatten (6. August 2008)

Weil ich mich mit dem Monarch keinen 1m -Flatdrop trauen würde. Der Dämpfer ist mir, wie einigen anderen auch, zu wenig progressiv. 
Wahrscheinlich werde ich auch auf den Evolver umrüsten.


----------



## hopfer (6. August 2008)

weißt du ich habe nicht so sehr angst wenn es ins Flat geht weil Asphalt berechenbar ist  Mir macht nur die Höhe Angst oder wenn die Landung sehr steil ist (Überschlags Angst) Wo hast du Angst?
=> oder redest du vom Rad  ich habe den Dämpfer bisher nicht zum durchschlagen gebracht echt ein tolles teil obwohl der Lockout/Platform fehlt aber wer hat den schon? wenn das teil auch in den 
Rahmen gehen soll???
LG Hopfer


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (7. August 2008)

Okay Okay.... also halt ich fest das es möglich ist ich aber etwas bauen muss!!!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. August 2008)

Weiß einer wieviel Federweg das 07 Torque FR genau hatt hab was gehört von 170mm ?Wie kann ich das genau messen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin19nhl (12. August 2008)

hey,
ich brauch mal Hilfe,

hab mir ein Nerve bestellt und hols morgen ab. Ist mein erstes Fully...
Sollte ich mir direkt ne Dämpferpumpe von Canyon dazukaufen? Oder dort zu teuer? Welche Hersteller? Oder braucht man die eh fast nie? Oder was, wie gesagt, kein Fully bisher...

2. Direkt Ersatz-Schaltauge mitkaufen? Hab in 15 Jahren Radln noch nie ein Neues bzw Ersatz gebraucht... Aber fahr in nem Monat ne TransAlp und in der Packliste ist ein Ersatzschaltauge explizit aufgezählt. Das macht mich stutzig...

Danke


----------



## hopfer (12. August 2008)

eine DÃ¤mpfer pumpe brauchst du schon fÃ¼r den DÃ¤mpfer und fÃ¼r die Federgabel, die von Canyon ist nicht schlecht besser finde ich die Topeak kostet aber auch 40â¬
Ein Ersatz Schaltauge schadet Niemals 

LG Hopfer


----------



## UralterNorweger (12. August 2008)

Habe in meinem Rucksack immer ein Schaltauge dabei und auch schon benutzen müssen.

Bestellte mir gleich 2 Stück mit beim Radkauf.

Martin


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. August 2008)

ein reserve-schaltauge muss sein beim alpencross, kostet und wiegt ja nicht viel. zwei sind vielleicht etwas übertrieben, die sind ja auch nicht aus pappe. bei meinem torque ist jedenfalls mal das schaltwerk abgebrochen, das schaltauge war nichtmal krumm.


----------



## UralterNorweger (12. August 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> [...] die sind ja auch nicht aus pappe. bei meinem torque ist jedenfalls mal das schaltwerk abgebrochen, das schaltauge war nichtmal krumm.



Dann hat das Schaltauge allerdings seinen Zweck verfehlt. Es soll nämlich anstatt des Schaltwerks brechen. Vielleicht doch etwas mehr Pappe?

Martin


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. August 2008)

ja, das wäre wünschenswert. allerdings kosten 2 schaltaugen auch schon wieder so viel wie ein schaltwerk, das es in jedem bike-laden gibt.


----------



## GerhardO (20. August 2008)

Moin!

Ich hab gestern im Laufräder - Tech-Talk eine Frage gestertet, aber noch keine antwort bekommen. vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? wäre super!

guckt mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=353079

Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## jonnitapia (20. August 2008)

Gestern an meinem Torque die Kasette ausgebaut und leider feststellen müssen das sie total draufgemurxt war. Sah fast so aus als wäre sie mit dem Hammer eingeschlagen worden. Die Aufnahme an der Nabe ist mal ziemlich beschädigt!

Haben die inkompetente Leiharbeiter bei Canyon?


----------



## canYOn_/ (21. August 2008)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> Gestern an meinem Torque die Kasette ausgebaut und leider feststellen müssen das sie total draufgemurxt war. Sah fast so aus als wäre sie mit dem Hammer eingeschlagen worden. Die Aufnahme an der Nabe ist mal ziemlich beschädigt!
> 
> Haben die inkompetente Leiharbeiter bei Canyon?



klingt sehr sehr komisch. 
Hasta bilder von?


----------



## jonnitapia (21. August 2008)

Nein jetzt gerade nich! Hab sie wider montiert, da es morgen nach Livigno geht ^^

Werde Bilder nachreichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (21. August 2008)

hi leute,

hätte mal eine frage an euch. bin grad auf der suche nach einem neuen mtb schuh. zwei hätte ich schon zur wahl. 

Specialized Comp MTB klick
Adidas Hunter klick
 was haltet ihr davon? aso, ist für ein spectral. fahre kurze sowie lange touren(durchs liebe sauerland).


----------



## tschobi (22. August 2008)

Ich hab jetzt zwar keine Erfahrungen für dich, aber ich würde einfach mal in einen guten shop fahren und reinsteigen. Alles andere geht meist eh schief.

Nachtrag: Nach meinen Erfahrungen und Erfahrungen Bekannter sind diese Marken am besten.

(im tourenbereich)

Sidi
specialized 
shimano

Adidas hingegen finde ich von der Passform und Qualität her garnicht gut.

aber jeder Fuß ist anders. Deshalb ausprobieren.
Wenn ich jetzt zwischen den beiden entscheiden müsste => den comp! Im specialized shop wird auch sofort dein Fuß vermessen und es gibt spezielle Einlegesohlen, die je nach Knie auch noch mit mini Keilchen unterlegt werden. Top.


----------



## agnes (22. August 2008)

ich habe bisher nur gutes von der marke specialized gehört. geh morgen mal in einen laden der die schuhe hat.


----------



## Marius22 (25. August 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Im specialized shop wird auch sofort dein Fuß vermessen und es gibt spezielle Einlegesohlen, die je nach Knie auch noch mit mini Keilchen unterlegt werden. Top.



Hi, 

ich weiß auch nicht - aber mit Service Leistungen - von Händlern scheine ich irgendwie kein Glück zu haben. Ich habe auch Specialized MTB Schuhe (beim Spec. Händler gekauft). Nur hat da niemand auch nur im entferntesten ans Vermessen, oder gar an Einlegesohlen gedacht, bzw sowas auch nur jemals gemacht. Das lief so: Karton raus, schuhe an, passt? JA -> ok. 
Nein -> nummer kleiner / größer?

naja hab sie mir dann trotzdem zum Probefahren gekrallt.
Bei mir wurds eine Nummer größer als normale Straßenschuhe.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (25. August 2008)

Marius22 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich weiß auch nicht - aber mit Service Leistungen - von Händlern scheine ich irgendwie kein Glück zu haben. Ich habe auch Specialized MTB Schuhe (beim Spec. Händler gekauft). Nur hat da niemand auch nur im entferntesten ans Vermessen, oder gar an Einlegesohlen gedacht, bzw sowas auch nur jemals gemacht. Das lief so: Karton raus, schuhe an, passt? JA -> ok.
> Nein -> nummer kleiner / größer?
> ...




Ich kenne jemanden, der nach dem 24h-Rennen in Duisburg mit den Schuhen Duschen gehen musste, weil er sie durch dne Schlamm nicht mehr aufgekriegt hat ;- )


----------



## canYOn_/ (25. August 2008)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, der nach dem 24h-Rennen in Duisburg mit den Schuhen Duschen gehen musste, weil er sie durch dne Schlamm nicht mehr aufgekriegt hat ;- )



so liebe canyon-gemeinde, da hier gerade was von 24h-rennen geschrieben wurde, muss ich wohl MEGA-Erfolg der Berliner-Fraktion hier bekannt machen.
Berliner-Helden haben 430 Kilometer geknackt. 

Bitte an alle: 
Wie @Axl65 geschrieben hat -::KLICK::-


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. September 2008)

Wieso dauert das so lange? An meinem Torque sind die hinteren Dämpferbuchsen ausgeschlagen und die lange Schraube verbogen, hatt mächtig spiel. Hab jetzt schon zwei mal innerhalb von zwei Wochen angerufen. Und jedes mal wurde mir gesagt das eine anfrage an die Werkstatt raus is beim zweiten anruf wollte der Typ die maße von denn Teilen haben, hallo des Bike is von 2007 die müßen doch wissen was des für Teile sind.Also super service ruf morgen nochmal an und mach mal weng druck.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (2. September 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Wieso dauert das so lange? An meinem Torque sind die hinteren Dämpferbuchsen ausgeschlagen und die lange Schraube verbogen, hatt mächtig spiel. Hab jetzt schon zwei mal innerhalb von zwei Wochen angerufen. Und jedes mal wurde mir gesagt das eine anfrage an die Werkstatt raus is beim zweiten anruf wollte der Typ die maße von denn Teilen haben, hallo des Bike is von 2007 die müßen doch wissen was des für Teile sind.Also super service ruf morgen nochmal an und mach mal weng druck.



Dazu kann ich auch nur sagen, dass wären die Bikes nicht so super GEIL, wäre ich schon lange von Canyon weg!!!

Der Service ist auch nicht mein Freund!!!


----------



## dzsonhee (4. September 2008)

Hi!

I have a Nerve AM 7.0. Can you tell me what kind of spokes are used in the wheels?

Thanks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STS-124 (7. September 2008)

Hi 

Was ist das fürn Bike ?
Kam grad in einer Ani auf der Canyon Site
(sry wenn das schon gepostet wurde)

Sieht nich nach Grand Canyon aus...


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. September 2008)

siehe eurobike:
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/grand-canyon.html


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. September 2008)

Brauch schnell hilfe wil mir nen X-Fusion Vector 2008 ins Torque bauen. Weiß jemand ob der da rein paßt?Und was für Buchsen brauch ich?
Wie siehts mit der Feder aus wiege 70kg und fahr so mit ca 40% sag.


----------



## stebbus (22. September 2008)

nur mal ne frage am rande 
wo bekomm ich denn ein canyon torque 8.0 vom vorjahr her????
dank im vorraus


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. September 2008)

stebbus schrieb:


> wo bekomm ich denn ein canyon torque 8.0 vom vorjahr her????


Gebraucht (ebay, Bike-Markt hier im Forum) oder ev. ausm Canyon Sparbuch. (--> Homepage)


----------



## Ghoosa (22. September 2008)

@Flo
mit ebay und Canyon ists so ne Sache. Hatte vor dem Kauf auch öfter mal nachgesehen, aber fast nix vernünftiges von Canyon gefunden.

Die Bikes von Canyon scheinen son Müll zu sein, dass sie kaum einer verkaufen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (22. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne Fraaaache an alle, deren Torkis den Evolver ISX 6 verbaut haben:

Schon mal Probleme mit der "unteren" Dämpferbuchse (an der Wippe) gehabt? Mir schlägts das Teil alle Nase lang aus... Mittlerweile kann ichs blind und in Bestzeit wechseln...!

Gerhard


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2008)

Nöö
hab meines jetzt seit 11 Monaten im Gebrauch noch keine Probleme,
bin vom Evolver sehr angetan.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## GerhardO (22. Oktober 2008)

Auch noch keine Probs mit Dichtigkeit, bzw. Ölverlust?

Du Glückspilz!


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2008)

Nö!
alles bestens. hält den Druck in der Hauptkammmer und Piggy Back über Monate und sabbert kein Öl. Spricht gut an, schlägt nicht durch, ist problemlos. Ich fahre mit ca 35% SAG und Progression auf Stufe 2 (Mache nur kleine Hüpfer)


----------



## GerhardO (22. Oktober 2008)

Hm - meine Hüpfer sind mittlerweile etwas größer geworden, aber das ist noch lange keine Erklärung, dass ein FR-Luftdämpfer schwächelt... Ansonsten  - wenn er in Ornung ist - funzt er tadellos!


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Oktober 2008)

Also meiner macht auch alles ohne Probleme seit den 6 Monaten wo ich ihn hab.
Manchmal glaube ich dass er minimal Luft verliert, aber das kann auch an den minimal grösseren Sprüngen liegen...


----------



## frankZer (22. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir sind sowohl die Buchsen als auch der Dämpfer nach 12 Monaten in Ordnung. Etwas Luft hat er verloren, aber ich war bislang zu faul den Druck wieder zu erhöhen, die Endkompression war immer hoch genug, dass ich noch keinen Durchschlag hatte. Der ISX 6 funktioniert definitiv besser wie die Lyrik, das wird aber bald Motopitkan richten.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Oktober 2008)

Also meiner is etz ein jahr alt bei mir waren auch schon die Buchsen an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme ausgeschlagen und die dicke Schraube verbogen. Denk der is halt paar mal weng Durchgeschlagen. Der Piggy war auch schon im Arsch. war aber jetzt bei Motopitkan zum Servic und Race Tuning, bin mal gespannt wie der etz Funzt. Is aber leider noch nicht da.Aber so bin echt zufrieden damit.


----------



## GerhardO (23. Oktober 2008)

Moin die Herren!

Ahja - mei, es gibt wohl und überall Licht und Schatten. Leider müssen wir dem notgedrungenen Leichtbau an den Rädern immer wieder Tribut zollen...

Jedenfalls vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

VG
Gerhard


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2008)

Sach ma, ich bastele noch an der optimalen Einstellung des Evolver:
wenn du so im Bikepark rumhüpfst, hast du da eher viel oder wenig Zugstufe? 
Und mit der Highspeeddruckstufe: ich dreh die fast bis zum Anschlag, damits nicht durchschlägt bei kleineren Drops- das kanns ja nicht sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich sach ma!

Die Zugstufe bleibt immer gleich. Also eher wenig. Grad soviel, dass es nicht aufwippt... Auch die Druckstufe hab ich letztens nicht angerührt. Die ist bei mir immer ganz offen. Halt mal den Piggy auf vier gedreht... aber da merk ich keinen Unterschied Nur zum Hochstrampeln dreh ich mal am Druck-Rad. Oben aber gleich wieder auf! 

Ich kann Dir jetzt nicht mal die genauen Drücke sagen. Fahr das Ding jetzt mit ca. 30% Sag. 

Hat bisher auch noch nie (spürbar) durchgeschlagen. Aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu unsensibel?!

Aber mich nervt schon wieder was anderes an ihm: Er ruckelt jetzt schon wieder so komisch beim Einfedern... Damals hat man mir beim Service am bike-Festival Gardasee gesagt, es hätten sich da drin "Dichtungen umgelegt"... Wat immer dat heissen mag...

Das ganze Rad nervt mich grad ein bisschen....

VG
G.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Ich sach ma!
> 
> Die Zugstufe bleibt immer gleich. Also eher wenig. Grad soviel, dass es nicht aufwippt... Auch die Druckstufe hab ich letztens nicht angerührt. Die ist bei mir immer ganz offen. Halt mal den Piggy auf vier gedreht... aber da merk ich keinen Unterschied Nur zum Hochstrampeln dreh ich mal am Druck-Rad. Oben aber gleich wieder auf!
> 
> ...



Ah. Ich fahr dann wohl überdämpft und flieg daher nicht weit genug 
Durchschlag ist nicht zu überhören - der Dämpfer ist sehr sensibel auf geringe Druck- buw. Gewichtsunterschiede, ich merks immer wenn ich mir die Pedalen anhau weil ich nen Rucksack aufhab. Na mal weiter probieren.



GerhardO schrieb:


> ...Das ganze Rad nervt mich grad ein bisschen....
> 
> VG
> G.



Na wenn der Dämpfer nicht funzt, das kanns einem schon verleiden. Garantie? 
Oder kauf dir halt was anderes , Torks sind ja grad rar und lassen sich sicher gut verkaufen! 
Meins ist top (ausser der Formula, aber egal).


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Oktober 2008)

Bring ihn mal zu Motopitkan. Also meiner is etz wunderbar morgen gehts nach Osternohe in Park Hardcore testen


----------



## GerhardO (26. Oktober 2008)

Nein! S'Torki geb ich nicht her! Nur, weil der Dämpfer spinnt, kann das Rad ja nix für!

Tauschen die bei Motopitkan auch die Dichtungen? Nicht gegen neue, sondern andere, "bessere"? Lass mal nen Bericht lesen!

G.


----------



## MUD´doc (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich dachte mir gestern mal: _Hey, wechsel doch mal die Kette._
Denn die hat jetzt 1.600 km auf dem Tacho und wie ich hier im Forum gelesen hab, so sollte man 
die Kette so in dem Zeitraum wechseln, um von der Kassette noch länger was haben zu wollen 
(die würde ich dann beim nächsten Kettenwechsel mit Austauschen).

Tja, so die Theorie, aber die Praxis war, dass ich heute meine Tour nach 500 m abbrechen und 
zurückkehren mußte, um meine alte Kette wieder drauf zu setzten. 
Die Kassette war wohl doch zu sehr abgenutzt, dass die Kette (XT | HG-93) nicht mehr fließend 
lief und nur noch am klackern war. 
Na ja. Werd jetzt die ollen Dinger bis so 2.000 km fahren und dann die Kassette auch gegen eine XT
wechseln. Habe mich recht gewundert, dass sich die Zahnkränze hinten so dermaßen abgenutzt haben
(trotz viel reinigen und abschmieren nach den Touren)
Ich glaub, besser ist das.


----------



## Grandmen (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ja manches mal kommt es überraschend. Und geht auch noch in´s Geld, vorallem wenn auch die Zahnkränze sich verabschieden. 

Meiner Meinung nach halten die Ketten von Wieppermann oder Rohloff etwas länger als Shimano´s.
Habe mich auch mal gewundert wie schnell mann so´ne Kette längen kann. 
Gegen vorzeitigem Verschleiß nehme ich jetzt ab und an nen
Meßschieber zur Hand und kontr. die Kette. Eingestellt auf 107,4mm wenn er rauf rutscht, schon mal eine neue besorgen...


Gruß
Grandmen
*
Rohloff:*
_
Die Schaltungskette ist ein Verschleißteil, dessen Lebensdauer nicht in gefahrenen Kilometern gemessen werden kann, da diese je nach Art des Einsatzes, Fahr- und Schaltverhalten und der Pflege stark variiert. Natürlich spielt auch die Qualität der Kette eine entscheidene Rolle. _

_Die Fahrradkette überträgt im Hochleistungseinsatz eine Kraft von bis zu 500 kg. Dabei entstehen im Kettengelenk extrem hohe Flächenpressungen von bis zu 300 kg/mm2. Je kleiner die vorderen Kettenblätter sind, desto größer sind die Kettenkräfte und damit die Flächenpressung im Gelenk (z.B. bei allen MTB-Rädern und Compact-Drive, Microdrive und Hyperdrive C). Auch durch den Schräglauf der Kette steigt die Flächenpressung, da die Anlagefläche im Gelenk reduziert ist.
_ _ Auch wenn die Rohloff-Ketten durch die patentierte Gelenkkonstruktion optimierte Lagerverhältnisse aufweisen und damit die verschleißfördernde Flächenpressung vermindert wird, benötigt auch die Rohloff-Kette, wie jede andere Kette auch, eine gute Schmierung. Ohne diesen flächentrennenden Schmierfilm kommt es zu einer zerreibenden Berührung der Gelenkteile und damit zu schnellem Verschleiß. _

_Einer der wesentlichen Verschleißfaktoren ist der in das Gelenk eingedrungende Schmutz. Harte Partikel, wie z.B. Sandteilchen, lagern sich in der Oberfläche des Lagerkragens der Innenlasche ab und tragen dann, ähnlich wie Schmirgelpapier, Material von der Bolzenoberfläche ab. Auch bei diesem Vorgang hilft ein trennender Schmierfilm, ohne diesen wird die Lebensdauer der Kette enorm verkürzt. Um diesen Effekt zu verdeutlichen, können wir das Beispiel von Schmirgelpapier zu Hilfe nehmen: Trocken schmirgeln führt zu hohem Materialabtrag. In Verbindung mit Wasser wird der Abtrag reduziert. Mit Öl zu schmirgeln hätte kaum eine abtragende Wirkung. _

_Herstellerseitig kann die Lebensdauer der Kette durch optimierte Gelenkkonstruktion, präzise Fertigung und durch extrem harte Bolzenoberflächen gesteigert werden. _

_*Der Anwender kann durch schonende Fahrweise, gute Pflege und Wartung die Lebensdauer seiner Kette wesentlich erhöhen. *_


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Oktober 2008)

Wer nicht seinen Messschieber verschmoddern will oder einfach eine simple Lehre dafür mag und nicht mehr überlegen möchte wie er den Messschieber einstellen muss greift hierzu:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k476/a337/caliber-2-kettenverschleisslehre.html

Einfach, gut.

Liefert manchmal überraschende Ergebnisse.

Wenige Fahrten in schlammigem Umfeld ohne Putzen und Pflege killen eine Kette unglaublich schnell!


----------



## tschobi (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man die Kohle übrig hat, sicher eine tolle Sache. Ansonsten rausgeschmissen Geld.

Vielleicht was für den Wunschzettel ;-)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Oktober 2008)

Kostet zwei Ketten und rentiert sich sobald man mal verpennt ne Kette zu wechseln und dafür ne XT-Kassette vorzeitig schrottet. 

Wollte nur darauf hinweisen, das es sowas nettes gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (28. Oktober 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wollte nur darauf hinweisen, das es sowas nettes gibt.



Ist ja auch richtig....


----------



## MUD´doc (28. Oktober 2008)

Thanks für den Hinweis, Prof. Dr. YoMan
Die Kettenlehre war schon bekannt, aber hatte sie noch nicht in den Sinn wg. den Euros.
Dachte, das mit den 1.500 km und Pflege würde schon passen... wohl nich, ne?!
Werde das mit Grandmen´s Schieblehrenmaß mal testen - haben ungefähr 4 Schieblehren hier im Hause.

Was mich nur irritierte ist, dass trotz pflegen, reinigen der Kette und Kassette und immer schön schmieren, 
der Verschleiß so hoch gewesen ist, dass die Kassette absolut nicht mehr passt. Werde die Kombi diesen 
Winter noch fahren und im Frühjahr komplett ausstauschen. Hauptsache, die vorderen KB werden nicht 
auch noch so verschliessen (einzige Sorge die ich hab). 
Aber im Winter fahre ich mit dem Fully eh weniger, da die Wege hier viel zu Matschig sind, um überhaupt 
richtig Voranzukommen.
brrrr...schei** Kalt draussen...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Oktober 2008)

Bist du sicher das es ne 93er-XT Kette war? Canyon verbaut ab werk 53er-Deore Ketten.


----------



## MUD´doc (28. Oktober 2008)

Eiweiß 
Wollte aber Upgraden, aber das scheint dann nicht zu klappen. 
Was meinste, ist das dann mit dem vorderen KB dann in Ordnung oder sollte ich bei 2.000 km auch lieber aufpassen?


----------



## frankZer (29. Oktober 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Bring ihn mal zu Motopitkan. Also meiner is etz wunderbar morgen gehts nach Osternohe in Park Hardcore testen



Kannst du mal bitte was dazu sagen, was gemacht wurde (welches tuning) und wie sich das fahrverhalten geändert hat.
hast du dann auch gleich die gabel tunen lassen?


----------



## agnes (10. November 2008)

wo kann man auf der seite von der zeitsachrift bike die ranked liste von den bikes sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (9. Dezember 2008)

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Art von Steuersatz ich für mein Canyon Iowa 2006 brauche?

In der Beschreibung steht..

"Tange integrated Headset"

danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Newmi (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich wurde vor genau einer Woche operiert, und zwar wegen einer Steißbeinfistel!
Das biken kann ich sicherlich die nächsten 5 Wochen vergessen!

Hat das schon jemand von euch hinter Sich??


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Dezember 2008)

jep... allerdings bin ich damals noch kein mtb gefahren. hat bei mir 8 wochen gedauert, war ein riiiiiieeeeesen loch. aber insgesamt nicht besonders schmerzhaft und das tägliche tamponieren und verband wechseln hat genervt.


----------



## Newmi (26. Januar 2009)

Kann mal jemand auf der Canyon Homepage schauen, ob es da noch Schaltaugen zu bestellen gibt??
Ich hab leider keine gefunden!
Brauch zwar grad keines, würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren!


----------



## knuspi (26. Januar 2009)

Momentan kann man die über die Homepage wohl nicht bestellen.


----------



## AndyStolze (29. Januar 2009)

Jap, hab ich der Homepage Abteilung auch schon gesagt.

"Ja, planen wir"

Naja, per Telefon bestellt.

17 EUR so'n Teil, find ich schon krass. + 6 EUR Versand. Hab deswegen gleich 2 bestellt. 40 EUR los


----------



## Newmi (29. Januar 2009)

Naja, 17â¬ ist schon 'ne Hausnummer!
Da werd ich doch erst mal probieren, ob ich es selbst frÃ¤sen kann!


----------



## braintrust (29. Januar 2009)

gibs doch bei h&s oder bike-components für weniger?


----------



## schappi (30. Januar 2009)

Das halte ich fÃ¼r ein gerÃ¼cht die haben letztes Jahr noch 10 â¬ bei Canyon gekostet.
Ansonsten diesen passt fÃ¼r alle Canyons (ausser den Neuen mit Steckachse hinten)
http://bike-components.de/catalog/S...2C+Fr?osCsid=6f54ffa90474d2d0b62eec49358ddbe6


----------



## canYOn_/ (3. März 2009)

Hab mich heute etwas vertippt: 
http://cannyon.de/
Ich fand den Link bzw. Inhalt irgenwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. März 2009)

cool, bei fahrrad-stemper hab ich 1995 mein kommunionsgeld verprasst...

edit: der link war nur beim ersten aufruf sichtbar.


----------



## wildermarkus (5. März 2009)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand sagen wie lang der Gabelschaft bei einem Nerve 2008 ist in größe S!!

Grüße


----------



## maik_87 (5. März 2009)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie lang der Gabelschaft bei einem Nerve 2008 ist in größe S!!
> 
> Grüße



Also ich hab vor kurzer zeit mit jemanden gesprochen der be icanyon arbeitet und er hat gesagt das der Gabelschaft nie gekürzt wird also kann man diese beim Herrsteller der Gabel finden.... Zumindest hat er das gesagt....


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (11. März 2009)

Guarden Abend,
Kleine Frage:
Also, wenn ich mir ein Canyon kaufe, ist es ja nicht über den "Zwischenhändler" geliefert sondern eben als Direkthändler, daher so billig.
So und jetzt zu meiner Frage,ich höre immer wieder, da die Händler nichts am Bike verdienen, reparieren sie auch kein Canyon. Dann hätte man also reintheoretisch ein Riesen Problem bei einer Alpenüberquerung, wenn kein Händler das Bike reparieren will.
Stimmt das, dass keiner ein Canyon repariert, oder muss man dem Händler einfach mal, kommt ja auch auf den Schaden an, ein bisschen Trinkgeld zustecken?


----------



## admax (11. März 2009)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> ...bisschen Trinkgeld zustecken?



nein, du musst ihn einfach bezahlen


----------



## knuspi (12. März 2009)

Habe auch schon gehört, dass sich manche Händler weigern, ein Versender-Bike zu reparieren oder zu warten. Aber sie werden ja dafür von die bezahlt. Also wer das nicht nötig hat, hat eben Pech gehabt. Ich denke, dass man da im normalfall keine Probleme hat. Habe aber auch noch keine persönlichen Erfahrungen in der Hinsicht gemacht.


----------



## Starkbier (12. März 2009)

also mein "normaler" händler hat mir schon zugesagt, dass ich das bike dennoch gerne vorbeibringen darf (nach 10 dort gekauften bikes vllt auch was anderes )

aber wie schon gesagt..geld regiert die welt..da wird jeder händler schwach


----------



## maik_87 (12. März 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> also mein "normaler" händler hat mir schon zugesagt, dass ich das bike dennoch gerne vorbeibringen darf (nach 10 dort gekauften bikes vllt auch was anderes )
> 
> aber wie schon gesagt..geld regiert die welt..da wird jeder händler schwach



Ich denke auch..., vor allem in der momentanen wirtschaftlichen Situation vieler Händler. Denke ich das machen.... Aber es wird sicherlich noch paar Händler geben die die aus Prinzip nicht reparieren.....


----------



## chrisNOM (19. März 2009)

Ist hier zufällig jemand aus Süd-Niedersachsen? PLZ 31 oder 37?  Würde gerne mal nen Nerve 7.0 oder 8.0 probefahren. (ideall größe S)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (21. März 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wieso ich mit der Pumpe http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k608/a11649/airtower-1-standpumpe.html nicht auf meine Ventile komme? Irgendwas mache ich falsch.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (21. März 2009)

Ok ich habs raus, man muss mehr machen als die gelbe Kappe abziehen. Sehr geschickt gemacht!


----------



## nicoo (13. April 2009)

Hi

Ich habe vor mir ein GC AL 6.0 zu bestellen.
Angenommen ich hole es in Koblenz ab, bekomme ich das Rad fertig montiert oder im Bikeguard ?


nico


----------



## Jogi (13. April 2009)

nicoo schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe vor mir ein GC AL 6.0 zu bestellen.
> Angenommen ich hole es in Koblenz ab, bekomme ich das Rad fertig montiert oder im Bikeguard ?
> ...



Normalerweise fertig montiert, auf Wunsch aber auch im Karton. Das musst du aber bei der Bestellung angeben.


----------



## marcomania (17. April 2009)

nicoo schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe vor mir ein GC AL 6.0 zu bestellen.
> Angenommen ich hole es in Koblenz ab, bekomme ich das Rad fertig montiert oder im Bikeguard ?
> ...



genau jenes hab ich in XL und in schwarz fertig montiert dort abgeholt, inkl ein Proberündchen mit Erklärungen von einem der Mitarbeiter dort,...


----------



## B E N (18. April 2009)

Hi, mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum, hoffe er ist nicht völlig falsch platziert. Ist nur eine kleine Frage, da tut ein eigener Thread nicht Not.

Habe eine Frage zum Wert meines Canyon Iowas. Das Bike habe ich 2006 gebraucht, aber quasi neuwertig, recht günstig gekauft. Es ist mir etwas zu klein und stand durch studienbedingtes umhergeziehe im letzten Jahr fast nur im Keller meiner Eltern.

Möchte mich deswegen gerne davon trennen. Bevor ich das hier oder bei ebay reinstelle, habt ihr eine Ahnung was ein realistischer Preis dafür wäre? Eine kleine Einschätzung würde mich schon genügen, habe selber nicht genug Übersicht über den MTB-Markt um das selber machen zu können.

Hier nochmal die Daten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/artikel.php?id=19

Zustand ist sehr gut, es wurde sehr wenig bewegt.

Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (19. April 2009)

doppel post


----------



## braintrust (23. April 2009)

hi,
ich bräuchte mal die anzugmomente für die dämpferbolzen...in der anleitung steht nur der vom torque drinne mit 20nm was aber ganz schön viel ist oder?!


----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo Menschen,
bin nicht so forenerfahren, hoffe also, dass ich hier richtig bin. Wollte mich mal sachlich über den Kundenservice von Canyon im weiteren Sinne beschweren.
Also erstmal muss ich sagen, dass ich mit meinem Nerrve XC sehr zufrieden bin, lediglich die Scheibenbremse vorne klingelt bei einer bestimmten Geschw. auf Teer, was wohl aber häufiger bei Scheibenbremsen vorkommt und sich oftmals nach einigen km einfährt. Hoffe das wird besser.
Nun aber zu meiner Kritik. Ich warte seit Anfang Februar dieses Jahres auf eine Rücküberweisung von zurückgesendeten Artikeln. Habe bereits 4x angerufen und eine etwas bissigere email geschrieben, aber nichts hat sich getan. Am Telefon hieß es einmal die Kontodaten seien falsch gewesen, ein anderesmal sagte man mir ich hätte bei der Rücksendung einen Formfehler? gemacht, die anderen Male hieß es, das die Buchhaltug derzeit sehr überlastet ist. Außerdem sicherte man mir zu, dass Geld zeitnah zu überweisen. Doch nichts ist geschehen. Auf meine email (vor 2 Wochen geschrieben) bekam ich bis jetzt gar keine Antwort. Bin echt total verzweifelt, der Betrag beläuft sich auf immerhin 50,00 Euro. Mir ist zwar klar, dass bei den konkurrenzlos günstigen Preisen an anderen Ecken gespart wird (z.B. Mitarbeiterschlüssel im Kundenservice), dennoch ist so ein Verhalten für mich kaum zu entschuldigen. Ihr erwartet ja auch, dass man das Geld fürs Bike pünktlich bezahlt. Also bitte, bitte liebes Canyon Team, vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch sagen, wie ich zu meinem Geld kommen soll. Vielleicht gibts ja auch noch ne kleine Entschädigung für das lange Warten. 
Falls sich nichts tut werde ich mein nächstes Bike wohl wieder bein Händler um die Ecke holen, da mir ein guter Kundenservice einfach wichtig ist. Hoffe jemand der Verantwortlichen kann was dazu sagen und mir weiterhelfen.
Danke und Gruß 
ein verzweifelter Kunde


----------



## stardust1234 (10. Mai 2009)

poste doch nicht alles doppelt und dreifach...


----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (10. Mai 2009)

okay, sorry hast ja recht, war mir halt nicht sicher in welcher sparte ich richtig bin. bin halt nicht so 'n forum oder chat freak...
Nichts für ungut


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Mai 2009)

kurze Frage: Weiß jemand die mindest Schaftlänge für ein Nerve AM 08` , so dass Lenker orginal beibehalten werden können, denn ich will mir noch diese Woche ne 36 oder Lyrik zulegen?

danke.


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Mai 2009)

Ich müsste dringend wissen, was meine fox 32 talas aus dem canyon nerve AM 2008 für einen Schaft hat. 1 1/8??

danke für schnelle hilfe


----------



## canYOn_/ (12. Mai 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich müsste dringend wissen, was meine fox 32 talas aus dem canyon nerve AM 2008 für einen Schaft hat. 1 1/8??
> 
> danke für schnelle hilfe



zu 99,9% 1 1/8


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. Mai 2009)

und die schaftlänge kann man mit nem zollstock messen


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Mai 2009)

danke ich, hab jetzt die Gabel ausgebaut mit nem Freund. Ich habb gefragt weil alleine hätte ichs nich thinbekommen da ich mit dem BMX gestürzt bin siehe ---> meine bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xanagaz (14. Mai 2009)

Hello,
I am trying to contact Canyon by email with no result. How long do you guys wait for response from Canyon? 

Google translator to DE > 	
Hallo,
Ich versuche, Kontakt per E-Mail Canyon ohne Ergebnis. Wie lange habt ihr warten auf Antwort vom Canyon?


----------



## Peter K (15. Mai 2009)

Xanagaz schrieb:


> Hello,
> I am trying to contact Canyon by email with no result. How long do you guys wait for response from Canyon?
> 
> Google translator to DE >
> ...



any week's...


----------



## Peter K (15. Mai 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Also ich hab vor kurzer zeit mit jemanden gesprochen der be icanyon arbeitet und er hat gesagt das der Gabelschaft nie gekürzt wird also kann man diese beim Herrsteller der Gabel finden.... Zumindest hat er das gesagt....



Dann hat derjenige keine Ahnung. Die ungekürzten Schäfte bei neuen Gabeln sind so in etwa 265mm lang. Hätte jetzt z.B. der Rahmen ein Steuerrohr von etwa 130mm und es werden 10mm für das semiintegrierte Lager, 20mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau und ca. 40mm für den Vorbau hinzugerechnet, so würde oberhalb des Vorbaus ein Türmchen mit ca. 65 mm an Spacern stehen. Hast du so etwas schon einmal gesehen ??


----------



## morPHeuZ (2. Juni 2009)

Hi!

Hab gerade mein Canyon Yellowstone 4 bekommen und baue es zusammen. Irgendwie finde ich die Schnellspanner für das Vorderrad nicht. Den Schnellspanner für das Hinterrad habe ich aus dem Brett was dabei war rausgezogen (auch nicht so das Wahre). 
Die Schnellspanner sind ja normalerweise schon dabei oder?


----------



## harke (2. Juni 2009)

morPHeuZ schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Die Schnellspanner sind ja normalerweise schon dabei oder?



da wär ich mir aber nicht soo sicher!


----------



## knuspi (2. Juni 2009)

morPHeuZ schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hab gerade mein Canyon Yellowstone 4 bekommen und baue es zusammen. Irgendwie finde ich die Schnellspanner für das Vorderrad nicht. Den Schnellspanner für das Hinterrad habe ich aus dem Brett was dabei war rausgezogen (auch nicht so das Wahre).
> Die Schnellspanner sind ja normalerweise schon dabei oder?


 
Klar ist der dabei (sollte er zumindest) 
Bei mir war er glaub ich in einer Tüte mir lauter Kleinzeugs mit drin. Schau nochmal alles durch.


----------



## canYOn_/ (2. Juni 2009)

morPHeuZ schrieb:


> Hi!
> Den Schnellspanner für das Hinterrad habe ich aus dem Brett was dabei war rausgezogen (auch nicht so das Wahre).



Wieso? Würdest dich mehr freuen, wenn der Rahmen beschädigt aber ohne Brett eintreffen würde? 



morPHeuZ schrieb:


> Die Schnellspanner sind ja normalerweise schon dabei oder?


eigentlich schon...


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (9. Juni 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=403858


----------



## tom23" (22. Juni 2009)

Moin,

wer, wie ich, gerne mal Probleme mit der Canyon Sattelklemme hat, dem kann ich nur wärmstens die Superlock von Syntace an's Herz legen.
Ich habe 2 Sattelstützen im Einsatz, die Joplin und die ursprüngliche Thomson, gerade mit der Thomson musste ich so arg anziehen, dass dies zum 2. Mal in der Zerstörung der Klemme geendet hat.
Ich bin der Meinung, die Konstruktion der originalen Klemme ist underdimensioniert, nicht stabil und erzeugt zudem suboptimale Klemmkraft (Ich hab aber noch nicht die neuseste, selbstschmierende).
Nachdem ich wieder mal die Schraube verbogen habe, habe ich mal 30 Taler in die Hand genommen für das gute Stück, und seitdem ist Ruh.
Sorry für die Werbung, aber ich weiss, dass viele hier Probleme mit der Klemme haben.

Ach ja, nein, entgegen der momentanen Forumskultur werde ich den Kaufpreis nicht von Canyon einfordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (22. Juni 2009)

tom23";6048815 schrieb:
			
		

> ... (Ich hab aber noch nicht die neuseste, selbstschmierende).
> ...



Die neue, selbstschmierende von Canyon funktioniert bei mir 1a.


----------



## STS-124 (24. Juni 2009)

Hi

Ich suche eine unauffällige, schwarze Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner für mein AL 6.0
Ich hatte schon die Soul Kozak ins Auge gefasst aber die ist mir zu teuer deshalb denke ich jetzt an eine nox Race Pin.

Habt ihr vllt. noch irgendwelche Ideen ?

nico


----------



## MUD´doc (25. Juni 2009)

Ich hab an meinem GC8.0 ´ne Salsa Lip Lock. Aber auch nur, weil ich damals ´ne kleine 
Klemme ohne Schnellspanner in Blau suchte.
Ist ganz Chic. Die wurde schon getauscht, weil nach der zweiten Tour die Kopfschraube 
abgebrochen war. Mit dem Ergebnis: 12 km im Stehen zurück nach Hause gefahren. Ich wusste 
danach, wie sich ein Dirtbiker bei einer Tour fühlen kann: Platt mit dicken Beinen
Die Nox ist aber schon edel und vom Preis her, recht ungeschlagen. Find ich...


----------



## tom23" (23. Juli 2009)

Moin,

wer von euch kommt denn am Sonntag auf die Bike Expo?


----------



## Iznogoud (23. Juli 2009)

du meinst die Messe für City-Fahrräder und Elektrobikes?


----------



## tom23" (23. Juli 2009)

ne, ich meine die Vorführung von Danny McAskill und dat MTB Gehüpfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (23. Juli 2009)

Ich werde wohl am Samstag ab ca. 14 Uhr am Alpha-Bikes - Stand sein und von dort aus mal die Runde machen... 

G.


----------



## tom23" (23. Juli 2009)

Ui, die netten Jungs von Alpha. Die besuch ich auch am Sonntag.
Am Samstag will ich nochn bissl die Isar shredden (natürlich wie immer dabei nett zu Baum, Strauch und Fußgänger!)


----------



## schappi (23. Juli 2009)

Achte auf die Stöckchenleger!!


----------



## tom23" (23. Juli 2009)

jo, immer. In München (da komm ich ja eigentlich her) erschöpft sich mein fiesestes Erlebnis bis dato darin, dass eine militante Fussgängerin sich einfach geweigert hat, mich vorbei zu lassen.
Auch wenn man mir das hier schwer glauben mag, ich bin auf dem Bike äußerst freundlich. Die Tante hat einfach immer "NEIN" gesagt  Ich hab sie dann an einem kleinen Wasserlauf passiert, kann sein, dass es ein bisserl gespritzt hat.


----------



## KA-Biker (5. August 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich bräuchte drigend eure Hilfe. Unzwar ist heute mein Canyon umgefallen, und dummerweiße direkt auf den Bremshebel.(Oro K18). Zack Hebelaufname abgebrochen. Brauch ich jetzt ne komplett neue Bremse mit Sattel, Griff etc.pp, oder gibt es den Griff auch auls Zubehör zu kaufen? Danke für die Hilfe.
Hier ein Bild:


----------



## CAPITO (5. August 2009)

Hallo,

schau mal bei bike-components.de. Nur zur Info. Kaufen kannst den bestimmt auch beim Bike-Dealer. Kommt natürlich auf den Preis an.

Gib bei Suche Bremsgriff ORO K18 ein

Gruß Tom


----------



## KA-Biker (5. August 2009)

Danke, aber das ganze ist etwas unübersichtlich. Weißt du was ich nehmen muss?

http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Bremsgriff+Oro+K18


----------



## CAPITO (5. August 2009)

Ohne Bilder ist das schwer zu beantworten, da hast du recht. Aber ich würd mal im Fahrradgeschäft nachfragen, die können es dir bestimmt sagen.


----------



## KA-Biker (5. August 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe, aber der Händler wo ich vohin war wollte 129  nur für den Hebel. Da hab ich doch glatt bei ActionSports für 90 das Komplettset ( ohne Scheibe und Adapte) bestellt. Zum Glück hatte ich mein Rad nicht dabei sonst hätts wieder 149 oder so gekostet, die Händlerschweinehunde..

Bis dann


----------



## CAPITO (6. August 2009)

Kein Problem,

ist schon der Hammer was so ein Teil kostet. Hätte ich dann auch dort bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (13. August 2009)

hab grad mein nerve xc 6.0 bekommen.. is fertig aufgebaut, aber die gabel is noch eingefedert.. sorry für die blöde frage, is mein erstes richtiges mtb, fahre sonst nur trial - muss ich da jetz mit der beiliegenden pumpe ran oder wie funktioniert das? hab oben ein ventil und unten.. und unten auf der andern seite noch son rädchen, was wohl die zugstufenverstellung is. mehr einstellungsmöglichkeiten hat die gabel (RockShox Reba Race Dual Air 120, Pop Loc) eh nich.. 

wieviel bar kommt dann da rein?


----------



## decline (13. August 2009)

du kannst sowohl oben (+ ... positiv Federweg) als auch unten (-... negativ federweg) einstellen. der luftdruck hängt erstmal im großen und ganzen von deinem körpergewicht ab. später kannst je nach fahrverhalten noch nachjustieren, wenn du willst...

aber alles andere (u.a. körpergewichte und die dazupassenden) luftdrücke stehen sehr gut in der bedienungsanleitung bzw. (bei mir) sogar direkt auf der gabel drauf. einfach mal nachlesen


----------



## 525Rainer (13. August 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> hab grad mein nerve xc 6.0 bekommen.. is fertig aufgebaut, aber die gabel is noch eingefedert.. sorry für die blöde frage, is mein erstes richtiges mtb, fahre sonst nur trial - muss ich da jetz mit der beiliegenden pumpe ran oder wie funktioniert das? hab oben ein ventil und unten.. und unten auf der andern seite noch son rädchen, was wohl die zugstufenverstellung is. mehr einstellungsmöglichkeiten hat die gabel (RockShox Reba Race Dual Air 120, Pop Loc) eh nich..
> 
> wieviel bar kommt dann da rein?



wieviel bar ist von deinem gewicht und einsatzzweck abhängig oder geschmacksache. glückwunsch zum ersten richtigem radl!


----------



## Kadauz (20. August 2009)

Hab am Montag mein bestelltes Nerve AM erhalten. Hat auch alles seht gut geklappt, nur sind mir zwei Sachen aufgefallen:

1. Statt der angegebenen Syntace P6 Sattelstütze war eine Thomson Elite verbaut. Die ist zwar nicht unbedingt schlechter (oder doch?), dennoch war ich etwas irritiert.

2. Angegeben waren XT Naben, aber an meinem Bike war nur hinten eine XT, vorne eine Canyon Eigenmarke "Iridium" bei der ich mir sicher bin, dass sie schlechter ist als eine XT.

edit: Ok, hab gesehen dass Formulas angegeben sind. ISt mir aber irgendwie nicht aufgefallen. Neu? Formula = Iridium?

Ist das normal? Grund zum Reklamieren bzw. Nachbesserung? Oder ist das in den AGBs irgenwo vergraben?


----------



## tom23" (20. August 2009)

welches AM hast du genau bestellt?
Vielleicht eine Special Edition?
Ein Outlet bike?


----------



## unchained (20. August 2009)

die verbauen ihre lagerbestände


----------



## cxfahrer (21. August 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> 1. Statt der angegebenen Syntace P6 Sattelstütze war eine Thomson Elite verbaut. Die ist zwar nicht unbedingt schlechter (oder doch?), dennoch war ich etwas irritiert.
> 
> 2. Angegeben waren XT Naben, aber an meinem Bike war nur hinten eine XT, vorne eine Canyon Eigenmarke "Iridium" bei der ich mir sicher bin, dass sie schlechter ist als eine XT.
> 
> ...



Formula Naben und Iridium Naben sind beides gelabelte Nonamenaben, das ist doch egal. 

Die Thomson Elite ist definitiv besser als die p6, ist VIEL weniger kratzeranfällig.


----------



## bobtailoner (6. September 2009)

hey,
hab ne kleine technik frage. vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. kann man das grand canyon al mit einer starrgabel fahren?
will mir da nen city racer aufbauen


----------



## unchained (6. September 2009)

würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (6. September 2009)

wieso sollte das nicht gehen? man muss halt auf die richtige einbauhöhe achten, ansonsten seh ich da kein problem.


----------



## bobtailoner (6. September 2009)

ja, die einbauhöhe ist ja schonmal das problem. welche einbauhöhen sind zulässig. welche gabel wäre möglich, etc


----------



## MUD´doc (22. September 2009)

Wie mißt man eigentlich die Einbauhöhe bei Starrgabeln?
Das wird doch von Achse der Felgennabe bis zum untern Punkt des Steuerrohrs 
gemessen, oder?
Aber wann? Bei Belastung (sprich SAG beim Draufsitzen) oder wenn das Bike einfach 
so ohne Biker so rumsteht?
Würd mich auch mal interessieren, falls an meinem GC die FOX das Zeitliche segnen 
sollte.


----------



## Ghoosa (22. September 2009)

Mal was anderes. Anbei ein Zitat aus den Nachrichten in 1 Mio. Jahren 


... seltsamer Fosiler Fund bei Arbeiten in einem Steinbruch in der Nähe von Koblenz ...


----------



## Blackwater Park (22. September 2009)

die experten stehen vor einem rätsel: ein torque mit reflektor?


----------



## unchained (22. September 2009)

mit 2 reflektoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (22. September 2009)

...übriggeblieben aus dem Wartezimmer *öhem**hüstel* 

Ich habe letzten Winter auch so ein Kombi mit Reflektor und Rückleuchte gefahren.
Wenn man ´nen Nightride machen möchte, braucht man was für hinten, damit einen
die Autofahrer auf der Straße nicht übern Haufen fahren. 
Da meine baugleiche Leuchte aber seit letztens im Eimer ist, werd ich mein Knog-
Lämpchen dran tüddeln.


----------



## RaceFace67 (22. September 2009)

ich stell die frage mal hier... im wartezimmer antwortet keiner drauf...
sind beim frameset eigentlich spacer mitgeliefert? (hier rennrad) - ansonsten fällts mir schwer, 1 1/4" spacer zu finden...?


----------



## MoP__ (24. September 2009)

Huhu 

ich überlege gerade, mein 07er Nerve ESX als Enduro Rennmaschine aufzubauen.
Viel will ich gar nicht ändern. Geplant ist folgendes:
- 160er Gabel
- Rückbau von 160 auf 140mm hinten (zwecks Lenkwinkel)

Der Rest wie Laufräder (SOS/Deore) und Bremsen (203/185er Juicy) bleibt so.

Wie sieht es tendenziell mit der Garantie bei dem Einsatz aus? Die 160er Gabel ist wohl freigegeben. Sprünge sind ja z.B. bei der Megavalanche nicht wirklich dabei, ansonsten halt viele Steine, Wurzeln etc.. 

Meinungen?


----------



## Iznogoud (25. September 2009)

warum sollte ne 160er freigegeben sein?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. September 2009)

wenn du hinten bisher auf 160 warst, ist die garantie ja sowieso schon flöten. und nein, 160 mm vorne sind nicht freigegeben.


----------



## chaz (26. September 2009)

MoP schrieb:


> Meinungen?


Schwachsinn³!
AM ist AM und bleibt AM und wird nicht zum Enduro!!


----------



## MoP__ (27. September 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Schwachsinn³!
> AM ist AM und bleibt AM und wird nicht zum Enduro!!


 
Es heißt aber nunmal ESX


----------



## MoP__ (28. September 2009)

MoP schrieb:


> Es heißt aber nunmal ESX


 
edit: Mittlerweile hab ich mich sowieso entschieden, stattdessen das Fusion mit einem Enduro Laufradsatz und einer absenkbaren Gabel auszurüsten.

Sorry für den Doppelpost...


----------



## Iznogoud (28. September 2009)

Fusion? Noch kein Riss im Rahmen?


----------



## MoP__ (28. September 2009)

Iznogoud schrieb:


> Fusion? Noch kein Riss im Rahmen?


 
Nein. 
Wahrscheinlich werde ich das auch niemals schaffen. Damit wurden schon ganz andere Sachen angestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (30. September 2009)

Hat jemand eine idee wie ich das Original Produktfoto von einem 2009 Nerve XC9 in  black auf meinen Rechner kriege , bzw hat jemand eins, sind auf der Canyon HP in einem PDF festgenagelt


----------



## Schlack (30. September 2009)

Redshred schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine idee wie ich das Original Produktfoto von einem 2009 Nerve XC9 in  black auf meinen Rechner kriege , bzw hat jemand eins, sind auf der Canyon HP in einem PDF festgenagelt


Du kannst das Bild über die Option des Preisvergleichs speichern. Ist dann allerdings recht klein, nichts als Hintergrund oder Ähnliches...


----------



## Schlack (30. September 2009)

Oder das Rad im Warenkorb ablegen und anschließend die Druckversion aufrufen. Da lässt sich das Bild dann auch per Rechtsklick speichern...


----------



## Gades (30. September 2009)

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-xc-9/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg

sollte richtig sein

nachzulesen ist es hier. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5471615&postcount=1386


----------



## Schlack (30. September 2009)

oder so


----------



## Redshred (30. September 2009)

Ihr seit super 

*Danke!!!!*


----------



## Bobbi (27. Oktober 2009)

Mal eine Frage bezüglich des Canyon Torque Rahmenkits. Habe mich immer gefragt, weshalb die Preisdifferenz zwischen dem Torque Komplettrad (1899euro) und dem Rahmenkit (1499euro) so gering ausfällt. Betrachte ich beide Preise, dann macht ein Rahmenkit gar keinen Sinn. Da kauft man sich lieber das Komplettrad und verkauft die restlichen Anbauteile. So würde man preislich unter die 1499euro kommen. Oder ist das Verkaufspolitik bzw. gewollt? Denke das ein Rahmen für 799euro oder Rahmenkit für knapp 1000euro weit aus mehr Kunden zum Kauf animiert.


----------



## Blackwater Park (27. Oktober 2009)

dann würden wahrscheinlich manche kunden denken: "aha, ein billigrahmen, kein wunder dass die komplettbikes so günstig sind" und sie würden weniger komplettbikes verkaufen. is doch genau dasselbe mit den fox gabeln, die einzelpreise sind reine phantasiewerte, das geschäft wird mit komplettbikes gemacht.


----------



## MäxFäx (27. Oktober 2009)

sehe ich genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (27. Oktober 2009)

Nur mal so am Rande. 
Ich habe heute 3x bei Canyon angerufen, zwecks Fragen und schließlich der Bestellung.
Ich war dreimal in der Warteschleife. Dreimal deutlich unter einer Minute!

Kompliment und besten Dank dafür!


----------



## knuspi (27. Oktober 2009)

Scheint sich jetzt einiges gebessert zu haben bei Canyon. Auch die angegebenen Liefertermine auf der Homepage hören sich sehr gut an. Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, ob diese auch eingehalten werden können.


----------



## isy007 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich sehe das sehr optimistisch, denn es wäre schon ein derber Gesichtsverlust wenn man so offensiv neue Strukturen und Wege ankündigt und es dann nichts bringt.
Canyon macht das schon!


----------



## Gades (27. Oktober 2009)

ich wollte zwar eigentlich fragen ob jemand weiß wie man das torque alpinist als wallpaper bekommt, aber ich habs doch selbst herausgefunden.

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-8-alpinist/m-grey-metal/wallpaper.jpg

und in schwarz

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-8-alpinist/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg


falls noch andere gewünscht werden und nicht genau bekannt ist wie es klappt einfach noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## warc (3. November 2009)

dringende bitte an alle im raum münchen. ich muss mein rad nach koblenz schicken, da der rahmen ein riss hat. leider hab ich wegen platzgründen kein bikeguard mehr. hat vielleicht jemand noch einen zu hause rumliegen, den er nicht mehr braucht, vielleicht auch gegen eine kleine entschädigung. wäre super nett wenn jemand mir weiterhelfen könnte, einfach pn an mich. danke


----------



## yjogam (3. November 2009)

Ich habe dieses hier gesehen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANYON-Bikeguard...rad_Zubehör?hash=item3a545b2aab#ht_500wt_1182

etwas teuer der Versand, allerdings!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warc (3. November 2009)

danke fÃ¼r den hinweis, allerdings ist mir der preis ein bisschen zu teuer. ich glaub nicht, dass ein versand fÃ¼r ein leeres karton 40â¬ kostet oder?


----------



## isy007 (3. November 2009)

Naja kann schon sein. DHL ist es egal ob da Luft oder ein Bike drin ist. Die Abmessungen entscheiden. Und die Kiste ist wahrscheinlich Sperrgut...


----------



## warc (3. November 2009)

kann man den karton dann nicht zusammenklappen und mit tesa zugeklebt versenden? außerdem gibt es doch immer auch diese kg angaben bei paketen?


----------



## biesa (3. November 2009)

Vielleicht gehts über Hermes billiger, mail den Verkäufer an und frage...


----------



## yjogam (3. November 2009)

So wie ich gelesen habe, ist der Verkäufer offen für günstigere Alternativen.
Am besten, du versuchst mit ihm Kontakt auf zu nehmen.

Es ist ja Zeit bis Auktionsende. Eine Lösung wird man ja schon finden!


----------



## warc (4. November 2009)

hat sich erleidigt. war bei alphabikes und hab mal gefragt. die jungs haben mir direkt ein spezializedkarton in die hand gedrückt. echt ein super laden, haben mich immer bestens bedient, obwohl canyon  danke für die mühen allseits


----------



## Ladymama (10. November 2009)

In der Hoffnung,daß ich hier richtig bin...

Hat vielleicht zufällig hier noch jemand den 2008er Canyon MTB Katalog als PDF?

Danke!


----------



## Maddin182 (10. November 2009)

Mein Dank geht an Canyon, denn dank euch hab ich in der neuen "Bike" euren neuen Katalog für die 2010 'er Bikes drin. Also an alle die auch unbedingt den neuen Katalog haben wollen, kauft euch die neue Bike 12/09 !!! Super Idee Canyon


----------



## biesa (10. November 2009)

Maddin182 schrieb:


> Mein Dank geht an Canyon, denn dank euch hab ich in der neuen "Bike" euren neuen Katalog für die 2010 'er Bikes drin. Also an alle die auch unbedingt den neuen Katalog haben wollen, kauft euch die neue Bike 12/09 !!! Super Idee Canyon




Ich warte auf die Post, Canyon wollt mir einen senden.


----------



## Redshred (10. November 2009)

sorry passt nicht mehr
kauf mir trotzdem wegen dem katalog nicht die bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (11. November 2009)

Der Katalog war letztes Jahr auch schon der Bike.

Habe mir übrigens dieses sowieso letztes Jahr einen Katalog bei Canyon bestellt, aber keinen erhalten. Gut, bei meinem bestellten Bike war einer dabei. Da war es dann aber auch zu spät


----------



## tb205 (11. November 2009)

Ladymama schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung,daß ich hier richtig bin...
> 
> Hat vielleicht zufällig hier noch jemand den 2008er Canyon MTB Katalog als PDF?
> 
> Danke!



...schon passiert!


----------



## chantre72 (26. November 2009)

Ich suche den 2008er rennrad-Katalog. Hat den noch jemand als PDF?


----------



## .t1mo (27. November 2009)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand den 2010 Katalog per Post erhalten? Das PDF steht ja jetzt auf dem Server... oder ist die erste Marge komplett an die Bike gegangen?


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Dezember 2009)

Tach auch...

an die Leute, die vom Werk aus die Reifenkombi FA/NN fahren...

Seid ihr damit zufrieden oder habt ihr mittlerweile umgerüstet?


----------



## T!ll (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab selbst auf diese Kombi umgerüstet, allerdings jeweils in 2,25".

Der FA ist vorne echt ein top Reifen, wirkt immer vertrauen erweckend und gutmütig. Die Bremstraktion ist super, das Kurvenverhalten gefällt mir auch, viel Grip und im Grenzbereich bleibt er beherrschbar, das heißt wenn man den Reifen in der Kurve "überfährt" driftet er kontrollierbar weg, die Haftung reißt nicht schlagartig ab. 

Der NN am Hinterrad taugt allerdings nichts, verstehe einfach nicht, warum der immer so gelobt wird Traktion im Matsch geht gegen null, da ist der Rocket Ron deutlich besser. Hab den Nobby schon nach der 2ten Ausfahrt wieder gegen den Ron getauscht, der gefällt mir am HR einfach besser.


----------



## decline (5. Dezember 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> Der NN am Hinterrad taugt allerdings nichts, verstehe einfach nicht, warum der immer so gelobt wird Traktion im Matsch geht gegen null, da ist der Rocket Ron deutlich besser. Hab den Nobby schon nach der 2ten Ausfahrt wieder gegen den Ron getauscht, der gefällt mir am HR einfach besser.



100% andere Meinung meinerseits...


----------



## T!ll (5. Dezember 2009)

So ist das halt mit den Reifen, absolute Geschmackssache, 10 Leute 100 Meinungen


----------



## decline (5. Dezember 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> So ist das halt mit den Reifen, absolute Geschmackssache, 10 Leute 100 Meinungen



Aber meine Meinung ist richtiger als deine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (5. Dezember 2009)

ich nehme an den 2010er NN hat noch keiner testen können, oder?

sol ja mehr grip haben als der alte


----------



## T!ll (6. Dezember 2009)

decline schrieb:


> Aber meine Meinung ist richtiger als deine!


----------



## Redshred (8. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand an einem neuen 2009 Nerve schon mal die Lager gewechselt,
oder andersherum gefragt : hält die Hinterbaulagerung?
sind die Lager im Lagerfachhandel erhältlich ,ist der Ausbau schwierig?


----------



## Quen (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von euch noch jemand einen gut erhaltenen *2009er* Canyon-Katalog und würde diesen abgeben wollen?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Scottbiker68 (13. Dezember 2009)

Weiß jetzt nicht ob die Lager von 2007 und 2009 identisch sind.

Die maße/daten sind (2007)

Schwingenlager: 2 Stück                  61902-2RS oder 6902- RS (bis auf Dichtung identisch)
Außendurchmesser:  28 mm
                         Innendurchmesser : 15 mm
                         Breite                       7:mm
                         die restlichen Lager:    6 Stück                  608-2RS
Außendurchmesser   22mm
Innendurchmesser:    8mm
Breite :                       7mm 		

                         Aber Prüfe bitte ob die lager von 2007-2009 identisch sind.

Der Wechsel selbst ist nicht schwer.


----------



## JulianGER (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich wollte mir morgen ein Grand Canyon AL 8.0 bestellen, damit es noch vor Weihnachten kommt. Bin mir aber noch bezüglich der Größe unschlüssig.

Bin 184,5 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 91,5 cm. Komme vom Rennrad/triathlon, hab deshalb nicht so wirklich die Ahnung. Der Canyon-Rechner scheint mir ein bisschen konservativ zu sein, kann man sich bei der Größe denn grundsätzlich auch ein M vorstellen? Oder macht nur L Sinn? Wozu würdet ihr raten?

Grundsätzlich bin ich noch jung und bevorzuge tendenziell eine sportliche Sitzopsition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd L nehmen.


----------



## sundawn77 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hat mal jemand nen 2,5er Muddy Mary auf dem 2009er AM montiert? Passt das?


----------



## decline (13. Dezember 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> Ich würd L nehmen.



dito


----------



## TristanM (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin wegen der Torque Modelle 2010 etwas verunsichert - warum sind die Torque ES 8 und 9 nicht im aktuellen Katalog, werden aber im Shop angeboten??

Grüße


----------



## yjogam (14. Dezember 2009)

TristanM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin wegen der Torque Modelle 2010 etwas verunsichert - warum sind die Torque ES 8 und 9 nicht im aktuellen Katalog, werden aber im Shop angeboten??
> 
> Grüße



Hallo,

wahrscheinlich weil in sich keine neuen Modellen/Rahmen sind, sondern noch von letzten Jahr.


----------



## TristanM (14. Dezember 2009)

yjogam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wahrscheinlich weil in sich keine neuen Modellen/Rahmen sind, sondern noch von letzten Jahr.



hmmm, im Showroom stehen diese beiden Modelle aber explizit als 2010er Modelle. Im Online-Shop werden die Rahmen auch als "New Torque ES" angegeben. Du meinst also, es seien die Rahmen aus 2009?


----------



## yjogam (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich war vor Ort letzte Woche und bin unter anderen die Torque ES 8 in S Probe gefahren. Die Frage stellte ich auch und der Mitarbeiter bestätigte sie.
Gruß,
yjogam


----------



## JulianGER (24. Dezember 2009)

mal ne ganz blöde frage: hab mein neues canyon-bike heute bekommen (weihnachtsgeschenk), habs auch schon aufgebaut, ist jedoch mein erstes mountainbike und versenderbike. 
die fox gabel hat keinen widerstand (ist schon im normalen zustand zimelich weit drinnnen/nicht im entspannten zustand) und hat keinen widerstand). ist das normal, dass man die das erste Mal aufpumpen und/oder einstellen muss oder ist was kaputt? 
in der aufbauanleitung von canyon steht davon nämlich nichts.


----------



## johnnyg (24. Dezember 2009)

musste meine auch einstellen/aufpumpen


----------



## JulianGER (24. Dezember 2009)

danke, das beruhigt mich ja erstmal,

schöne weihnachten weiterhin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (25. Dezember 2009)

erledigt.


----------



## cypoman (25. Dezember 2009)

JulianGER schrieb:


> mal ne ganz blÃ¶de frage: hab mein neues canyon-bike heute bekommen (weihnachtsgeschenk), habs auch schon aufgebaut, ist jedoch mein erstes mountainbike und versenderbike.
> die fox gabel hat keinen widerstand (ist schon im normalen zustand zimelich weit drinnnen/nicht im entspannten zustand) und hat keinen widerstand). ist das normal, dass man die das erste Mal aufpumpen und/oder einstellen muss oder ist was kaputt?
> in der aufbauanleitung von canyon steht davon nÃ¤mlich nichts.



Ist normal, darum ist auch Automatisch ne DÃ¤mpferpumpe dabei, steht auch bei der Bestellung auf der Rechnung bei der Beschreibung der DÃ¤mpferpumpe.

"RIDIUM-SHOX-PUMPE
Zu jedem Mountainbike legen wir kostenlos eine DÃ¤mpferpumpe bei. So kÃ¶nnen Sie das Fahrwerk problemlos auf Ihr KÃ¶rpergewicht einstellen. Zum sicheren Transport lassen wir die Luft aus der Gabel ab â nutzen Sie daher bitte die DÃ¤mpferpumpe vor der ersten Probefahrt. "


----------



## Cool Breeze (25. Dezember 2009)

Wiegt ein Rad in XL mehr als das gleiche Modell in S?


----------



## chaz (25. Dezember 2009)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand nen 2,5er Muddy Mary auf dem 2009er AM montiert? Passt das?


Habe sie in einem 2008er montiert, sollten aber auch in einem 2009er Hinterbau passen.


----------



## knuspi (25. Dezember 2009)

Cool Breeze schrieb:


> Wiegt ein Rad in XL mehr als das gleiche Modell in S?



Natürlich ist das schwerer. Der Rahmen ist ja größer.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ja, die Gabel muss vor der ersten Fahrt mit der beiligenden Federgabelpumpe aufgepumpt werden - als Richtwert für die Einstellung würde ich die Gabel so einstellen das sie beim Aufsitzen bei einer 100mm Gabel 15-20mm einsinkt.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Quen (26. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat von euch noch jemand einen gut erhaltenen *2009er* Canyon-Katalog und würde diesen abgeben wollen?
> 
> ...



... niemand? 

"Notfalls" würde mir auch ein PDF genügen.

Danke!


----------



## Hitzi (2. Januar 2010)

Sehr komisch Quen.......... 

den suche ich auch gerade und kann im riesigen Netz keinen finden....

PDF reicht mir völlig....... ein Link(e) auch..... (vielleicht doch ein Insider?)

Wer kann denn helfen?

Wer kann mir denn alternativ die Frage beantworten ..... welche Gabel war im Nerve XC 7.0 (Version 2009) im Standard?

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## decline (2. Januar 2010)

Das war ne "FOX F120 RLC, 1.5 Tapered Steerer"...

edit: btw. beim googeln gefunden: http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Katalog-M...wItemQQptZFahrrad_Zubehör?hash=item1e59ba763a 

haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (2. Januar 2010)

haha

wir haben vom 2009er Katalog geschrieben 

Den 2010er kannst auch direkt bei Canyon laden 

Edit:

danke für die Info über die Gabel 

(fast vergessen)


----------



## Napoli94 (2. Januar 2010)

Tach Leute,
hat jemand erfahrung mit nem Torque es ?? Wenn ja dann bitte antwortet mir wenn ihr au probleme mit Bremsen oder Dämpfer habt oder bin ich da der einzige???


----------



## decline (3. Januar 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> haha
> 
> wir haben vom 2009er Katalog geschrieben
> 
> Den 2010er kannst auch direkt bei Canyon laden



daher auch mein "haha" vom post ;-)


----------



## chaz (3. Januar 2010)

Moin zusammen. Ich habe noch einen 2009er Katalog in Papierform und noch die pdf.Datei....


----------



## Jogi (3. Januar 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> hat jemand erfahrung mit nem Torque es ?? Wenn ja dann bitte antwortet mir wenn ihr au probleme mit Bremsen oder Dämpfer habt oder bin ich da der einzige???



Mit den Bremsen (The One) hab ich keine Probleme, aber seit neuestem mit dem Dämpfer (Monarch). Der verliert im Betrieb ständig Luft, komischerweise im Stand garnicht, da hält er den Druck ne ganze Woche. Ich werd jetzt mal versuchen, das Ventil fester anzuschrauben und testen obs besser wird, ansonsten geht er nach Koblenz zur Reklamation.


----------



## Hitzi (3. Januar 2010)

decline schrieb:


> daher auch mein "haha" vom post ;-)




Verstanden 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (3. Januar 2010)

hier gibts den katalog http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6613471&postcount=15

password gibts entweder von slackfreak oder zur not auch von mir


----------



## JulianGER (4. Januar 2010)

hab nach einem Sturz einen Mini-Kratzer im Oberrohr, nichts schlimmes, wollte ihn aber mal trotzdem ausbessern. Weiß jemand, welchen Farbton die schwarz anodisierten GC ALs genau haben? Wenn ja, kann man das einfach mit so einem Reparatur-Lack ausbessern oder was würdet ihr vorschlagen?


----------



## decline (4. Januar 2010)

;-)

sieht man nur beim genauem hinsehen


----------



## sundawn77 (4. Januar 2010)

Moin...

weiss jemand wo man die Vans herbekommt, bzw wie die genau heissen, die Rob-J im 2010er MTB-Katalog auf Seite 25 trägt ??


----------



## KA-Biker (6. Januar 2010)

Vermutlich ENTDECKT...!!!
Canyon All Mountain Hardtail in der Bike 08/09 S.124.
Zusehn ist der Canyon Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr( was im Grund auch Werbung sein könnte). Aber auf dem Steuerrohr ist das Canyon Emblem drauf. Die Gabel hat vielleicht 120-140mm, da es keine neueren Fox Gabel in Grau mit 100m gibt.
Was meint ihr?


Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Jogi (7. Januar 2010)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> weiss jemand wo man die Vans herbekommt, bzw wie die genau heissen, die Rob-J im 2010er MTB-Katalog auf Seite 25 trägt ??



Schuhladen


----------



## Rines (9. Januar 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> hat jemand erfahrung mit nem Torque es ?? Wenn ja dann bitte antwortet mir wenn ihr au probleme mit Bremsen oder Dämpfer habt oder bin ich da der einzige???



Mein Monarch war vor meinem Besitz schon undicht^^ 
Musste nach dem ersten Ausritt schon zu canyon, den hab ich ma ganz schnell rausgeschmissen


----------



## .t1mo (11. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand ob es eine Beschränkung bezüglich Bremsscheibendurchmesser hinten am Grand Canyon von 2008 gibt? Was darf ich montieren bzw. wer hat Erfahung mit einer 180er Scheibe?


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Januar 2010)

Klar, du kannst auch 200er montieren, das hat ja mit dem Rahmen nichts zu tun, sonder mit der Gabel. Und in der Regel sind alle Gabeln bis 203mm freigegeben. Je größer die Scheibe desto eher neigt sie zum kringeln.


----------



## biesa (12. Januar 2010)

Glaub du hast nur ne Freigabe bis 180 am Grand Canyon, hatte 180/180 verbaut. Hab bei Canyon vorher angerufen und gefragt. Würde ich dir notfalls auch raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Januar 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Klar, du kannst auch 200er montieren, das hat ja mit dem Rahmen nichts zu tun, sonder mit der Gabel. Und in der Regel sind alle Gabeln bis 203mm freigegeben. Je größer die Scheibe desto eher neigt sie zum kringeln.



was hat das mit der gabel zu tun, wenn es ihm um die hintere bremsscheibe geht?!?


----------



## biesa (12. Januar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> was hat das mit der gabel zu tun, wenn es ihm um die hintere bremsscheibe geht?!?




Vielleicht dachte er an sowas, nur mit Discs:


----------



## .t1mo (12. Januar 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Klar, du kannst auch 200er montieren, das hat ja mit dem Rahmen nichts zu tun, sonder mit der Gabel. Und in der Regel sind alle Gabeln bis 203mm freigegeben. Je größer die Scheibe desto eher neigt sie zum kringeln.



Mir ging es in erster Linie um hinten - dass die Gabel für 203mm freigegeben ist kann man ja überall lesen 
Danke aber



biesa schrieb:


> Glaub du hast nur ne Freigabe bis 180 am Grand Canyon, hatte 180/180 verbaut. Hab bei Canyon vorher angerufen und gefragt. Würde ich dir notfalls auch raten.



Danke biesa - hört sich schonmal gut an. Die 160mm hinten sind am XL - meist ist man dann ja auch etwas schwerer - irgendwie arg wenig.


----------



## biesa (12. Januar 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Danke biesa - hört sich schonmal gut an. Die 160mm hinten sind am XL - meist ist man dann ja auch etwas schwerer - irgendwie arg wenig.




Hatte nach dem 180/180 Upgrade auf die R1 Discs bei der K18 keine Probs mehr.


----------



## .t1mo (12. Januar 2010)

Hört sich gut an, danke biesa.
Wirkliche Probleme habe ich zwar auch nicht - ein bisschen Reserve kann allerdings nie schaden und optisch passt es auch besser in den großen Rahmen


----------



## biesa (12. Januar 2010)

Kein Ding. Hab die Scheibe gebraucht, weil mir bei ner schnelleren Abfahrt die Beläge verglast und die Scheibe leicht blau geworden ist.

Reserven sind immer gut 

Edit:
Ich hab noch ne Formula 180er Disc, Top Zustand, bei Interesse kannst dich ja mal melden.


----------



## Cool Breeze (25. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ein Grand Canyon AL 6 bestellt, kann mir jemand sagen, welche Ventile die Schläuche haben?


----------



## biesa (25. Januar 2010)

Conti mit franz. Ventil


----------



## decline (26. Januar 2010)

ich habe vor mich neben dem studium teilzeit als zweiradmechaniker zu bewerben. da ich im zuge meiner bewerbung meine gehaltsvorstellungen bekannt geben, wollte ich euch mal fragen, wieviel ein mechaniker (in münchen) in der stunde ca. verdient?

edit: also ich hab noch keine berufserfahrung in dem bereich^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblill (31. Januar 2010)

Apropos franz. Vetil: da hätte ich mal ne (vielleicht blöde) Grundsatzfrage. Ich stelle fest, dass mittlerweile diese filigranen franz. Ventile quasi schon fast allgemeiner Standard sind, ist auch bei meinem AM 7.0 (2010) verbaut. Kann mir einer mal erklären, warum die schnöden, wuchtigen Autoventile schon fast verdrängt worden sind? Sind beide Ventile evtl. an ein und der gleichen Felge kompatibel?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## knuspi (31. Januar 2010)

Bei den französischen Ventilen geht die Luft wohl schneller rein bzw. raus. Die Autoventile passte meines Wissens nach in die normalen Felgen, da das Loch zu klein ist.


----------



## Jogi (31. Januar 2010)

seblill schrieb:


> [...] Sind beide Ventile evtl. an ein und der gleichen Felge kompatibel?
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Für Felgen mit AV-Loch gibt es so Stöpsel aus Gummi (bzw. Kunststoff) damit das SV reinpasst.

(AV = Auto-Ventil; SV = Sclaverand-Ventil bzw. franz. V.)


----------



## saege2003 (11. Februar 2010)

hallo

ich möchte mir event. ein lux mr 9.0 zulegen hab aber den testberichte im aktuellen mountain Bike gelesen!
gib wenig bzw. sehr unfreiwillig federweg frei??

hat wer erfahrung mit der konstr.??
Bitte um kurze info!

Danke

Saege2003


----------



## Cool Breeze (12. Februar 2010)

Wieso kostet der Nerve XC Rahmen eigentlich das selbe wie das Nerve XC 4.0?


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2010)

Wieso ist eine Motor/Getriebeeinheit fast so teuer wie ein ganzes Auto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yjogam (12. Februar 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wieso ist eine Motor/Getriebeeinheit fast so teuer wie ein ganzes Auto?



Coole Antwort!


----------



## Strider (12. Februar 2010)

Cool Breeze schrieb:


> Wieso kostet der Nerve XC Rahmen eigentlich das selbe wie das Nerve XC 4.0?



Damit Canyon selbst an Crash Replacement Rahmen (halber preis) noch was verdient. 
Oder weil der Unterschied zwischen den Dämpfern so viel wert ist wie alle anderen Anbauteile zusammen... hmm oder auch nicht.


----------



## MR_insane (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo 
kann mir einer sagen ob die Bremsdeckel von der one am frx von 2009 gruen eloxiert sind oder sind die so golden wie bei allen one modellen? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass auf den bildern auf der canyon website immer gruene abgebildet waren.


----------



## Sersch (21. März 2010)

guten abend canyonier !

hab noch nie ein bike im web bestellt 
ist bei dem canyon bike (egal welches modell) alles bei was man an werkzeug braucht um es zusammen zu basteln ? 

mfg


----------



## two wheels (21. März 2010)

Als ich meines vor 3 Jahren bestellt habe, war alles dabei was ich brauchte!
Ansonsten haste ja sicher einen Inbus und dergleichen zu Hause?


----------



## Sersch (21. März 2010)

schon 
geht nur um die qualitative zubehör mitlieferung, da sonst man was bei bestellen müsste u.u. 
aber hat sich erledigt und hab hier i-wo aufgeschnappt das wohl ein büchlein bei ist (anleitung o.ä.)
also wohl canyon - qualität freut mich


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. März 2010)

Grundlegend ist es dann ja auch halbwegs fertig 
Normalo ist ein TorqueWrench dabei.. nen Inbus mit Drehmomentanzeige -12NM

Falls du später was an der Schaltung machen "musst", gibts da einfache Anleitungen im Netz..und da reicht dann nen Kreuzschlitz.

Das Buch was mit bei ist, gibt auch einiges an Info 
Sonst gibts da ja auch noch die Hotline bei gravierenden Sachen.


----------



## Sersch (21. März 2010)

les grad was von bremsen entlüften und scheibenbremsen richtige richtung montieren und all solch sachen ... da sind spritzen schläuche etc. zu sehen

ist das alles bei dem bike bei oder wurde es schon gemacht wenn ich es geliefert krieg ? sry falls es nach "noob-like-fragen"anhört , stimmt ja auch kenn mich da nicht aus, würd auch lieber die in koblenz anrufen jedoch is es sonntag und die bestellung möcht ich sobald es geht abschicken 

hoff ihr verzeiht und könnt nachvollziehen

*PS*

passen * SHIMANO PD-M 647  *zum* LUX MR 9.0* und gehen die mit den normalen leichten üblichen fahrradschuhen ? danke fürs lesen


----------



## decline (21. März 2010)

das einzige was du bei den bremsen noch eventuell machen musst, ist sie einzustellen, wenn die bremsscheibe schleifen sollte. 

das rad wird so ausgeliefert, dass du nur sattel, lenker und laufrÃ¤der montieren musst. dann ist es abfahrbereit. 

bremsen und schaltung gehÃ¶ren eventuell richtig eingestellt, aber die bremsen brauchst du in der regel nicht entlÃ¼ften, da das bike (so sagt canyon) vorm versand auf funktion Ã¼berprÃ¼ft wird.


edit: dÃ¤mpfer gehÃ¶ren auch noch eingestellt^^



jetzt mal eine blÃ¶de und freche frage. warum willst du dir ein rad um 3500â¬ kaufen?


----------



## Sersch (21. März 2010)

warum nicht  


BTT:aber dämpfer einstellen ist nicht schwer oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cool Breeze (21. März 2010)

Nein, einfach mit der mitgelieferten Pumpe aufpumpen. Den Druck entnimmst du der Bedienungsanleitung. Bei mir war an der Gabel auch ein Aufkleber mit dem empfohlenen Wert.
Fürs erst Fahren reicht das völlig, später kannst du immer noch mit den verschiedenen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten experimentieren.


----------



## decline (21. März 2010)

Sersch schrieb:


> warum nicht
> 
> 
> BTT:aber dÃ¤mpfer einstellen ist nicht schwer oder ?





darum 

naja, ist eh dein ding. aber sich als anfÃ¤nger ein 3500â¬ rad zu kaufen, find ich mehr als Ã¼bertrieben. aber ok. ist nicht meine sache 


btw. dÃ¤mpfer einstellen ist kein ding


----------



## Sera (22. März 2010)

Bremsen sind entlüftet. Brauchst du (erstmal) nichts dran machen. Zu den Pedalen kann ich nichts sagen. Wobei ich nicht wirklich überzeugt bin von Kombipedalen. Entweder oder ist da meine Einstellung zu


----------



## Strider (22. März 2010)

Sersch schrieb:


> les grad was von bremsen entlüften und scheibenbremsen richtige richtung montieren und all solch sachen ... da sind spritzen schläuche etc. zu sehen
> 
> ist das alles bei dem bike bei oder wurde es schon gemacht wenn ich es geliefert krieg ? sry falls es nach "noob-like-fragen"anhört , stimmt ja auch kenn mich da nicht aus, würd auch lieber die in koblenz anrufen jedoch is es sonntag und die bestellung möcht ich sobald es geht abschicken
> 
> ...



A: die Pedale sind doof, weil werder als Clickies noch als Tatzen richtig tauglich
B: Die Pedale haben an einen LUX ja mal gar nichts zu suchen. Da gehören eher Eggbeater oder so dran. Vielleicht nochmal drüber nachdenken ob das LUX das richtige Rad für dich ist wenn du das mit den Pedalen fahren willst.


----------



## ridin12 (25. März 2010)

Hallo leute
ich hätte mal zwei fragen: hab  mir jetzt  ein nerve xc 8.0 bestellt  und wollte erstens mal wissen was für ventile die schläuche haben und zweitens ob ich an die fox 120 rl gabel brunox  deo draufsprühen kann weil ich hab irgendwo gelesen das des bei fox irgendwie die dichtungen porös macht 
danke schonmal


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. März 2010)

Lieber nen Tropfen Gabelöl an die Standrohre bringt mehr. Das Brunox wäscht das Öl und Fett aus denn Staubabstreifern.


----------



## MR_insane (28. März 2010)

Gilt das auch fuer andere Gabeln oder nur fox ich hab schon angst hab meine Gabeln (Rockshox) und Daempfer (Fox) immer mit brunox eingesaut war aber auch die empfehlung vom Haendler.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. März 2010)

Gilt für alle. Zumal das Brunox Gabelspray das selbe ist wie das normale Brunox. Also nix extra für Federelemente.


----------



## MR_insane (28. März 2010)

Na ganz toll wer verkauft denn so ein zeug extra fuer gabeln wenn die davon kaputt gehen ????  ich nehm in zukunft auch einfach normales gabeloel und ein paar tropfen drauf wie oben gesagt.
Ist denn brunox dann ueberhaupt anders wie z.b. wd40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. März 2010)

Naja kaputt gehen die davon nicht, ist halt nicht das Optimale.
WD40 is wieder was anderes.


----------



## Rines (29. März 2010)

ich hab bei cayon gefragt.
Brunox gabeln nicht für fox benutzen weil die einen Öler haben. 
Brunox is erstmal nicht schädlich aber wenn man pech hat werden davon die "fox" dichtungen porös und es kommt dreck in den öler un der kommt dann auf die Standrore und die verkratzen dann somit is die Gabel hinüber, 

Rock shox hat anscheinend ein anderes system da kann man es wohl anwenden.

Das war die ausssage des Canyon Mitarbeiters. also wenn jetz einer kommt und sagt Rock shox gablen haben auch en Öler oder sind die gleichen dichtungen da weiss ich nicht weiter. kann nur das wiedergeben was der MA bei canyon gesagt hat,.
mfg


----------



## ridin12 (30. März 2010)

Also ich hab noch mal nachgelesen Fox hat eben diese selbstschmierung.bei rock shox kannst du es draufsprühen aber auch nicht zu oft da das brunox dann den dreck in die standrohre hinein spült .folgen sind dann das der dreck deine schöne gabel zerstört . ein normales gabelöl ist eindeutig schlauer !


----------



## MR_insane (30. März 2010)

Was macht denn den Unterschied Gabeloel laeuft doch auch runter und wuerde dann den dreck reinspuelen oder ????


----------



## chris94 (31. März 2010)

generell passiert sowas


----------



## MR_insane (31. März 2010)

Chris94 das ist die beste antwort die ich jeh erhalten habe diese erkenntnis das sowas passiert bringt mich fast um 
Hab vielmals dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (31. März 2010)

Das Bike kriegst Du nahezu fahrfertig geliefert. Ich musste damals lediglich den Lenker anschrauben, die Pedale montieren und los ging die wilde Fahrt


----------



## MUD´doc (1. April 2010)

Ich glaube, die Diskussion um die Gabel-Pflege ist so alt und umstritten, wie das 
elendige Leid mit dem passenden Sattel oder die Rahmengröße?!

Ich hatte damals mal so ein Gabel-Öl gehabt (so mit einer kleinen Quetschtube).
Absolut umständlich zu Handhaben und sonst nix - außer teuer.
Benutze seid 3 Jahren Brunox Deo. Wenn das diesmal leer ist, kommt normales 
Brunox dran. Ich sprühe das ein wenig auf die Standrohre meiner Rock-Shox Pike
und an die Fox 32 und wische den Rest ab. 
Ob das nun für die Gabel oder die Andere gut ist - weiß ich nicht...
Aber was ich weiß ist, wenn nichts gemacht wird, dann ist das defenitiv nicht gut
für die Gabel bzw. Standrohre und Dichtung.
Wenn ich mir die Teile von 2 Bekannten ansehe, dann sehen meine beiden Gabeln
so gut wie Neu aus!
Ich halt das getreu dem Motto, was ich an die Tür von unserer Garage geschrieben
habe: Wer gut schmiert - der gut fährt!


----------



## paradisoinferno (1. April 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> I
> Absolut umständlich zu Handhaben und sonst nix - außer teuer.



Teuer? Hab mir n Liter Shell 7,5w Gabelöl für 12 Euro geholt.....

Wird für zwei Jahre reichen


----------



## MUD´doc (1. April 2010)

Alter Falter, was hast du da für´n Kanister gekauft  Oo
Nicht schlecht.
Ich hab gefunden, was ich damals genutzt hab: Finish Line - Stanchion Lube Standrohr-Öl
Hat damals der Specialized-Händler empfohlen, als ich nach Pflegemittel für die damalige
Gabel fragte.


----------



## Cool Breeze (6. April 2010)

Weiß jemand welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze eines Nerve XC hat?


----------



## leeresblatt (6. April 2010)

Cool Breeze schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze eines Nerve XC hat?



auf der Homepage steht 30,9mm


----------



## sundawn77 (6. April 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> ich hab bei cayon gefragt.
> Brunox gabeln nicht für fox benutzen weil die einen Öler haben.
> Brunox is erstmal nicht schädlich aber wenn man pech hat werden davon die "fox" dichtungen porös und es kommt dreck in den öler un der kommt dann auf die Standrore und die verkratzen dann somit is die Gabel hinüber,
> 
> ...



Yep...
Das hat man mir heute bei Canyon auch nochmal so gesagt.
Wenn man Federgabeldeo bei FOX-Gabeln verwendet kann es dazu kommen dass die Dichtringe verhärten. 
Am besten wäre es einfach mit nem trockenen Tuch dranzugehen oder wenn man unbedingt etwas schmieren will dann nur mit Gabelöl.

Wenns der Fox besser gefällt ohne Mittelchen auszukommen hab ich sicher nichts dagegen


----------



## sundawn77 (6. April 2010)

Habt ihr eigentlich alle noch diesen Plastikschutz drauf, den Canyon hinter die Kassette klemmt?


----------



## Jogi (6. April 2010)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich alle noch diesen Plastikschutz drauf, den Canyon hinter die Kassette klemmt?



das ist für die Tonne. Glücklicherweise waren die Dinger wohl grad aus, als mein Tork montiert wurde  da war nämlich keins dran


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. April 2010)

ich habs am anfang ne weile drauf gelassen, bis ich ein gefühl dafür hatte, wie die schaltung so drauf ist. dann zerhackt man sich nicht gleich die speichen, wenn die kette doch mal übers ritzel flutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cool Breeze (6. April 2010)

Bei meinem Nerve XC war keins dabei. Geht auch ohne.


----------



## knuspi (7. April 2010)

Totaler Quatsch. Sieht nur blöde aus. Habe es bei der erstbesten Gelegenheit entfernt. Nach den ersten paar hundert KM sieht das Teil sowieso total vergilbt aus.


----------



## two wheels (7. April 2010)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich alle noch diesen Plastikschutz drauf, den Canyon hinter die Kassette klemmt?



Das Teil habe ich entfernt = Gewichtstuning


----------



## H8machine (7. April 2010)

Lag lose mit bei aber nicht installiert , sieht ja voll ******** aus


----------



## leeresblatt (7. April 2010)

wird wohl als Diebstahlschutz gedacht sein, wegen der Optik


----------



## sundawn77 (7. April 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> wird wohl als Diebstahlschutz gedacht sein, wegen der Optik





dann baue ich es auch ab...dachte es wäre irgendwie sinnvoll bzgl schmutz...


----------



## sundawn77 (17. April 2010)

ich könnte es auch ausprobieren, aber die Fox Steckachse kann man doch nachziehen, oder? Das Rädchen mit der Skala 1-18 ist dafür da??

In welche Richtung gehts fester? Der Hebel ist mittlerweile relativ locker und die Skala steht bei 16


----------



## HaakeBekk (19. April 2010)

Schau mal ins online Handbuch:

Drehen Sie die Achsmutter im Uhrzeigersinn *auf einen höheren Wert*,  um die Spannung des 15QR-Hebelmitnehmers bei geschlossenem 15QR-Hebel  zu erhöhen. Um die Spannung des 15QR-Hebelmitnehmers bei geschlossenem  15QR-Hebel zu verringern, drehen Sie die Achsmutter gegen den  Uhrzeigersinn *auf einen niedrigeren Wert*.                 

Wichtig ist halt das wenn das Gewinde fasst du 5 bis 6 volle Umdrehungen die Steckachse reindrehst. Wenns erst 5 sind und du bist auf Anschlag stells halt für 6 umdrehungen ein!

Grüße,


----------



## Stefan_78 (19. April 2010)

HAb mein Nerve AM 8.0 letzten Dienstag abgeholt...und bin froh das dieser Plastikschutz nur beim Zubehör in der Tüte war .... zusammen mit den Oran Orangefarbenen  Reflektoren etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (19. April 2010)

die reflektoren und "bashguard/speicheschutzding" ist am sonntag gepflegt in die tonne gewandert. das braucht echt kein mensch. ich glaube nichteinmal, dass die teile an mein torque gepasst hätten^^


----------



## H8machine (20. April 2010)

Nur eine blöde Frage nebenbei (ja mal wieder eine) wie plegt man am besten die Hinterbaulagerung? Welches Fett oder so am besten nehmen?


----------



## chaz (20. April 2010)

Gar nichts! Da wird nichts gefettet! Wenn die Lager rauh laufen, dann müssen sie erneuert werden.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (13. Mai 2010)

eine frage: Was denkt ihr..... Ich würde gern morgen nach Koblenz und mir ein Nerve XC 9.0 holen aber würd gern probieren in welcher Größe mir es besser liegt. Meint ihr es wäre möglich das Bike dann zu probieren und dann auch gleich mitzunehmen? Bei den Lieferzeiten auf der HP steht "sofort" drin... 

danke


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
also unter Bikes To Go siehst du welche dort im Showroom stehen und direkt mit genommen werden können!
....oder du rufst einfach da mal kurz an!mir haben sie alles sofort und sehr ausführlich erklärt!


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
also unter Bikes To Go siehst du welche dort im Showroom stehen und direkt mit genommen werden können!
....oder du rufst einfach da mal kurz an!mir haben sie alles sofort und sehr ausführlich erklärt!

http://www.canyon.com/shop/bikes_to_go.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rademacher (16. Mai 2010)

sind das dann die bikes die man auch probe fahren kann ?


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Mai 2010)

jap.....die stehen da und du kannst jedes davon auch fahren!sow ar es als ich vor nem Monat meins da geholt habe...da standen lauter räder rum mt preisschild etc.und ich wollte meins auch erst mal in der größe probe fahren!die hatten auch eins in meiner größe da stehen in dunkelgrün metallic(komische farbe)!war alles kein thema.

...aber wie gesagt,ruf da einfach mal an


----------



## Rademacher (16. Mai 2010)

aber du hast dann schon ein neues ungebrauchtes bekommen oder ?


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte meins vorher bestellt(Wartezeit 2 Wochen).....und am Abholtag bin ich vorher ein anders in der Größe probe gefahren.....weil  ich nicht die Katze im sack kaufen wollte!die sagten das sei kein Problem..falls es mir nicht passt  hätten sie genug Abnehmer für mein bestellltes!hehe...aber ich habs genommen,weil ichs einfach genial finde und mehr als nur begeistert bin von dem rad!


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (20. Mai 2010)

Mal ne kurze Frage in die Runde: Wird eigentlich bei einem neuen Canyon ein Kettenstrebenschutz mitgeliefert? Zumindest hat man mir das am Tel gesagt, aber im Karton war dann natürlich keiner 
Gruß die Katja


----------



## Cool Breeze (20. Mai 2010)

Grand Canyon und Nerve XC aus 2010: es war einer dabei.


----------



## decline (20. Mai 2010)

OetztalerMaidle schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage in die Runde: Wird eigentlich bei einem neuen Canyon ein Kettenstrebenschutz mitgeliefert? Zumindest hat man mir das am Tel gesagt, aber im Karton war dann natürlich keiner
> Gruß die Katja



war früher anscheinend mal so... hab vor einem jahr ein bike bestellt und für den strebenschutz extra bezahlen müssen


----------



## mas7erchief (20. Mai 2010)

Das Ding ist doch ehh Ruckzuck durchlöchert ohne Ende....
Bei mir war eins am Rad dran. Musste es ziemlich schnell tauschen. Hab nun Lenkerband dran.Das hält gut was aus und sieht sauber aus.


----------



## Rademacher (20. Mai 2010)

bei mir ist auch einer dabei. kaufdatum: gestern, direkt abgeholt bei canyon. allerdings wurde mir die gabelpumpe in rechnung gestellt, wie war das bei euch ?


----------



## rockthetrails (20. Mai 2010)

bei mir war se im zubehör - pack dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cool Breeze (20. Mai 2010)

Nö, Gabelpumpe sollte eigentlich auch umsonst dabei liegen. Ohne kann man das Rad ja gar nicht fahrbereit machen, da die Gabel beim Versand im Karton abgesenkt ist.


----------



## hotracer (20. Mai 2010)

Dann wird u.U. zwischen Versand und Abholung unterschieden. Bei Abholung ist die Gabel womöglich schon "befüllt"?


----------



## paradisoinferno (20. Mai 2010)

Klingt einleuchtend. 
Dann täuschen die doch recht hohen Versandkosten und Verpackung wenn man bedenkt, dass man noch ne Pumpe gratis dazubekommt. Genauso wirds mim Drehmomentschlüssel sein....


----------



## Gades (20. Mai 2010)

die pumpe gibt es definitv immer kostenlos dabei. ich hab mein torque abgeholt und bei mir war sie auch kostenlos dabei. 
wahrscheinlicher wurde es einfach nur vergessen oder halt falsch gemacht


----------



## Jogi (20. Mai 2010)

hab meins abgeholt (letztes Jahr) Schlüssel war dabei, Pumpe nicht. Hab ehrlich gesagt gar nicht drangedacht, danach zu fragen. Hab ja schon 2


----------



## mas7erchief (20. Mai 2010)

Pumpe war bei mir nicht dabei. dann hab ich nachgefragt und eine bekommen.
Ist aber ein Mistteil^^


----------



## rockthetrails (20. Mai 2010)

naja zumindest reichts aus


----------



## Strider (21. Mai 2010)

Pumpe war dabei, direkt vertickt


----------



## Byki (23. Mai 2010)

Der Gabelhersteller Fox hat bereits seine 2011er Gabeln vorgestellt.
Diese werden schon produziert und können die nächsten Wochen zumindest als Aftermarket-Ware gekauft werden. OEM wird folgen.

Wie verhält sich dabei Canyon unterjährig?
Werden Die Komponenten wie z.B. Federgabeln erst zum Jahreswechsel in die 2011er Bikes einfließen oder geht sowas fließend unterm Jahr.

Gruß
Byki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn Canyon seine 2011er Modelle offiziell ausliefert, wie auf der HP vorher bereits bestellbar, werden auch die neuen Modelle der Zulieferer verbaut. So und nicht anders


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (25. Mai 2010)

Welche Flatpedale könnt ihr für ein Nerve XC empfehlen?


----------



## decline (25. Mai 2010)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Welche Flatpedale könnt ihr für ein Nerve XC empfehlen?



also ich hab mir jetzt für mein MR folgende gekauft: 
http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/pedale/pedal-sud-iii/

405g (nachgewogen)...sehr gutes preis/leistungsverhalten und hammer grip auf den pedalen


----------



## Stefan_78 (25. Mai 2010)

Hi,
Ich hab auf meinem Nerve AM diese hier :

http://www.sixpack-racing.com/shop/....html&XTCsid=c6a09013319f77e1498a3567d9b43e54


----------



## knuspi (25. Mai 2010)

Meine Freundin hatte diese hier am XC.

Aber warum keine Klickies?


----------



## FreerideNRW (25. Mai 2010)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hab auf meinem Nerve AM diese hier :
> 
> http://www.sixpack-racing.com/shop/....html&XTCsid=c6a09013319f77e1498a3567d9b43e54



658g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (25. Mai 2010)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Welche Flatpedale könnt ihr für ein Nerve XC empfehlen?



Sehr zufrieden bin ich mit meinen NC-17 Sudpin III:







und mit meinen XLC Pedalen:


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (26. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Vorschläge, ich schau mich mal um.



knuspi schrieb:


> Aber warum keine Klickies?



Brauch ich einfach nicht


----------



## decline (27. Mai 2010)

die "standard" canyon sattelklemme ist einfach nur schei_ße! (sollte mal gesagt werden)


----------



## Stefan_78 (27. Mai 2010)

FreerideNRW schrieb:


> 658g




hehe...hab dicke Beine


----------



## MelleD (28. Mai 2010)

decline schrieb:


> die "standard" canyon sattelklemme ist einfach nur schei_ße! (sollte mal gesagt werden)


Find ich eigentlich nicht.
Hab die bei mir zwar auch nicht dran, aber würde auch nicht zum Farbkonzept passen.
Wo ich sie vorher noch dran hatte, hat ich nix zu meckern.
Wie kommstn darauf?


----------



## Cortezsi (28. Mai 2010)

decline schrieb:


> die "standard" canyon sattelklemme ist einfach nur schei_ße! (sollte mal gesagt werden)


 
Da muß ich schon fragen, weil ich die Aussage absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann: Warum?
Ich find das Teil funktioniert sehr sehr gut und ist relativ leicht.


----------



## decline (28. Mai 2010)

Also hab mein Canyon (MR) seit etwa einem Jahr und hab aufgrund des Anwendungsbereiches die Sattelklemme nie oft geöffnet und wieder geschlossen. Allerdings war bei mir diese orange- oder silberfarbene Gummidichtung binnen weniger Wochen aufgerissen. Dadurch wurde bei jedem Mal schließen scheinbar diese "Metallscheibe" verschoben und dabei verbogen. Gestern ist mir die Scheibe dann endgültig ausgerissen. Zum Glück hab ich mir bereits in weiser Vorahnung eine Syntace bestellt.

http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_info.php?language=de&currency=EUR&products_id=635

Gewicht 49,4g (Syntace) vs. 48,4g (Canyon)

wirkt auch etwas robuster...naja, egal. hoffentlich hält die neue länger


----------



## Rademacher (1. Juni 2010)

servus leute,

ich habe hier dieses schicke video gefunden und frage mich ob ich sowas mit meinem nerve am 6.0 ohne probleme (genügend mum vorrausgesetzt) auch fahren könnte. was denkt ihr ?

http://www.two-fast.de/2010/05/20/neue-downhillstrecke-in-todtnau/


----------



## chaz (1. Juni 2010)

Klar, vor allem die doubles. Ein AM-Bike ist ein AM-Bike und bleibt ein AM-Bike.


----------



## Rademacher (1. Juni 2010)

deine antwort scheint mir zweideutig zu sein, also eher nicht oder doch ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockthetrails (1. Juni 2010)

eher nicht 

vllt langsam und in chickenways um die doubles rum


----------



## MelleD (1. Juni 2010)

Können kann man viel, aber ob man es tun sollte...
ich würds nicht tun.


----------



## Matzell (1. Juni 2010)

ordentliche Portion mut voll Protektoren und Flügel solltest evt haben dann kannste da runter alles andere bitte auf eigene gefahr  ne DH strecke sollte man auch nur mit nem DH bike befahren, alles andere wäre einfach nur dumm.

BTW weis jemand wie das lied aus dem video heißt ? ^^


----------



## chaz (1. Juni 2010)

Rademacher schrieb:


> deine antwort scheint mir zweideutig zu sein, also eher nicht oder doch ?!



Ups! Ironiesmilie vergessen:


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Juni 2010)

brauche mal eure Hilfe...

Ein Freund und ich wollen mit dem Bike spontan in die Alpen.
Es geht aber eher darum mit Seilbahnen hochzugondeln und dann Spass bei Abfahrten bzw Trails zu haben.

Habt ihr ein paar Tips wo man da gut hinfahren kann?

Saalfelden, Ischgl, Neukirchen...vielleicht?

Ware noch nie da, nur mal in Galtür zum Wandern.


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juni 2010)

Weiß jemand von euch wo ich günstig einen Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 servicen lassen kann, was kostet sowas ungefähr?


----------



## Rademacher (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

mit ist bei meinem Canyon AM6 an der Hinterradbremse (Exelier5) der kleine Ring kaputtgegangen. Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich sowas herbekommen könnte ?


----------



## johnny blaze (9. Juni 2010)

Rademacher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit ist bei meinem Canyon AM6 an der Hinterradbremse (Exelier5) der kleine Ring kaputtgegangen. Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich sowas herbekommen könnte ?



oh mann..hier werden ja auch keine Fragen mehr beantwortet 

aber ich versuchs mal mit deiner:
ich hab bisher immer die beste Erfahrung mit dem örtlichen Dealer gemacht.
Der bestellt die Ersatzteile dann meist bei cosmicsports.de

ob es für genau dein Problem auch ein einzelnes Ersatzteil gibt, weiß ihc nicht. aber ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Rademacher (9. Juni 2010)

danke dir, ich frag bei dem mal nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (9. Juni 2010)

Rademacher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit ist bei meinem Canyon AM6 an der Hinterradbremse (Exelier5) der kleine Ring kaputtgegangen. Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich sowas herbekommen könnte ?



meinste den Sicherungsring bzw -scheibe?

Wenn ja, so einen wie auf dem Bild gibts zB bei lelebeck. Für meine Elixir CR passt der folgende:

02204    Sicherungsscheibe RA DIN 6799   2,3mm


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (16. Juni 2010)

hier gefunden: http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?p=160853

Canyon verlost in den kommenden drei Wochen unter allen "Twitter-Followern" insgesamt drei Framesets.
Den Anfang macht das Roadlite-Set für 499 Euro.

Alles zur Teilmnahme unter: http://www.canyon.com/twitter/

Twitter-Kanal von Canyon: http://twitter.com/pure_cycling


----------



## Rademacher (19. Juni 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> meinste den Sicherungsring bzw -scheibe?
> 
> Wenn ja, so einen wie auf dem Bild gibts zB bei lelebeck. Für meine Elixir CR passt der folgende:
> 
> 02204    Sicherungsscheibe RA DIN 6799   2,3mm



ja genau sowas, danke für den tip.

ich brauche aber gleich nochmal eure hilfe, mir hat es zwei speichen am hinterrad zerlegt, die wurden bereits vom mechaniker ersetzt und das laufrad "zentriert", ein leichter achter ist allerdings noch immer drin. aber egal, jetzt zu meinem problem. nach dem einsetzen des rades ist mir gleich ein schleifen der kette an dem zweitgrössten ritzel aufgefallen, irgendwie scheint sich durch meinen "unfall" die schaltung etwas verzogen oder verstellt zu haben, also habe ich mich gleichmal auf die suche nach ein paar tutorials gemacht.

nach ca. 3 stunden und zwei kleineren pausen weil mir von der bückerei alles wehgetan hat läuft die schaltung soweit schon ganz gut, bei einer probefahrt musste ich jedoch feststellen daß beim runterschalten das vorletzte ritzel übersprungen wird. verwende ich zur lösung des problems das justagerad am schaltunghebel fängt die kette weiter oben wieder an zu scharben, was kann ich noch tun ?


----------



## chaz (19. Juni 2010)

Schaltauge kontrollieren!


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. Juni 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Schaltauge kontrollieren!




...und nen Montageständer kaufen


----------



## STS-124 (18. Juli 2010)

Hi

Ich hab mir im April letzten Jahres ein AL 6 zugelegt und musste leider 5 Monate pausieren. Danach hab ich mit Laufen angefangen und jetzt werd ich das Rad wieder vom Dachboden holen. 
Die Gabel ist eine RS Reba...muss ich auf irgendwas achten weil das Bike jetzt fast 1 Jahr lang nur stand ??



nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (18. Juli 2010)

ich würde das bike für ein paar stunden über kopf stellen damit sich das schmier und dämpfungsöl nochmal in der gabel verteilt.
ansonsten...kette wie gewohnt schmieren und prüfen ob die schaltzüge noch leichtgängig sind.
bremse natürlich auch vor der fahrt auf funktion prüfen.

nochmal luft in die reifen und es kann los gehen.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (16. August 2010)

Rademacher schrieb:


> servus leute,
> 
> ich habe hier dieses schicke video gefunden und frage mich ob ich sowas mit meinem nerve am 6.0 ohne probleme (genügend mum vorrausgesetzt) auch fahren könnte. was denkt ihr ?
> 
> http://www.two-fast.de/2010/05/20/neue-downhillstrecke-in-todtnau/



 Um Gottes Willes 

1. Geht da ein AM nach einer bestimmten Zeit kaputt; hast auch keine Garantie bei Canyon wennste mitm AM im Park fährst.

2. Musst du wahrscheinlich viel langsamer als alle Downhiller mit doppeltem Federweg fahren und blockierst alle.

3. Hätte ich übelste Angst, dass ich zu langsam für n dabbl bin weil ich z.B. das Wurzelstück davor nicht so wie die DHer runterbrettern konnte.


----------



## nismo2002 (18. August 2010)

Rademacher schrieb:


> servus leute,
> 
> ich habe hier dieses schicke video gefunden und frage mich ob ich sowas mit meinem nerve am 6.0 ohne probleme (genügend mum vorrausgesetzt) auch fahren könnte. was denkt ihr ?
> 
> http://www.two-fast.de/2010/05/20/neue-downhillstrecke-in-todtnau/





Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willes
> 
> 1. Geht da ein AM nach einer bestimmten Zeit kaputt; hast auch keine Garantie bei Canyon wennste mitm AM im Park fährst.
> 
> ...



 
...mit einem AM niemals in dem Tempo!
...da du die Frage stellst, gehe ich davon aus, du bist sowas vorher noch nicht gefahren, dann erst recht nicht!! Taste dich da erst mal ran, sonst ganz schnell  und du brauchst deine Chip-Karte.


----------



## xtrail (22. August 2010)

@Rademacher
Ich würd Dir erstmal sowas wie die Freeridestrecke in Willingen(Hessen) empfehlen. Kannste schön über Tables hopsen und auch alle NorthShores dropen mit dem AM, aber Finger weg vom DH.
Bin in Winterberg und Willingen mit dem AM, mehr die Chickenways, runter. Macht keinen Spaß, Wurzeln, Steinfelder ist einfach zu heftig und das Rad fängt an sehr sehr unruhig zu werden.
Hab deswegen das Playzone bestellt. Kein Downhiller, weil ich meine Spots mit Rad anfahre, da müssen auch mal 60km drin sein.


----------



## Stefan_78 (22. August 2010)

hi,
hab die dingenr in Willingen und in Winterberg auch mit meinem AM gefahren.eigentlich um zu sehen ob es mir auch Spaß macht*grins*
....aber da mein AM dort an seine grenzen stößt..hab ich mir gestern das Torque FRX bestellt!
so hab ich für alles das richtige und nichts sollte kaputt gehen


----------



## wildbiker (27. August 2010)

Habe noch einen Iridium-LRS, welcher ursprünglich am Canyon Nerve MR6 verbaut war. Meine Frage, wieviel Fahrergewicht hält dieser LRS aus?


----------



## Redshred (1. September 2010)

hat heute jemand den Canyon newsletter bekommen??
Thunderbird zeigt bei mir nur ein weisses Blatt an ?????


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. September 2010)

jap...schau hier...

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2010/mtb2011/strive.html

..ich nehme mal an der die Links zu den Rennrädern nicht interessieren!?


----------



## Redshred (1. September 2010)

danke 
schöne Rädchen
brrrrrr  was für ein Oberrohr am Nerv


----------



## _Deathstar_ (5. September 2010)

Hallo,

hat jemand mitbekommen ob es 2010 eine Sparbuch-Aktion bei Canyon gibt?

Thx

Deathstar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metty (6. September 2010)

Da es die bis dato jedes Jahr gab, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es dieses Jahr anders sein sollte...


----------



## knuspi (6. September 2010)

Oder einfach mal hier schauen.


----------



## _Deathstar_ (6. September 2010)

Ich weiss wer sich schon mal bereit macht für die Bestellung und demnächst Urlaub macht


----------



## Deleted 192715 (13. September 2010)

Ich mÃ¶chte mir ein MTB zulegen, dabei habe ich Canyon favorisiert. Ich mÃ¶chte ca. 1000â¬ ausgeben. Deshalb habe ich das Grand Canyon AL 6.0 und das Nerve XC 4.0 ins Auge gefasst. Ist das Nerve XC 4.0 so gut wie das Grand Canyon AL 6.0 oder besser? Ich werde am Samstag mal bei Canyon probefahren, denn der persÃ¶nliche Eindruck ist ja auch sehr wichtig.


----------



## Sorar (14. September 2010)

Habt ihr eig einen Kettenstrebenschutz mitgeliefert bekommen ? Oder muss ich mir den seperat kaufen ?


----------



## decline (14. September 2010)

Sorar schrieb:


> Oder muss ich mir den seperat kaufen ?



extra kaufen


----------



## leeresblatt (14. September 2010)

bei mir lag einer bei. habe ich aber durch einen Schlauch ersetzt


----------



## Jogi (14. September 2010)

Sorar schrieb:


> Habt ihr eig einen Kettenstrebenschutz mitgeliefert bekommen ? Oder muss ich mir den seperat kaufen ?


sollte dabei sein. Wenn nicht: Meckern (besser: ganz lieb nachfragen) dann wird er (vielleicht) nachgeliefert


----------



## decline (22. September 2010)

fraaaaage. kennt jemand die erste nummer in folgendem video? http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?p=2212


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vita (22. September 2010)

Schlechte Erfahrung mit Canyon-Vertrieb zur Info.

Ich habe mir ein Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 mit diversem Zubehör bestellt. Die Auftragsbestätigung - Canyon nennt es Bestellbestätigung - kam mit der Rechnung sehr schnell.
Drei Wochen nachdem ich schon lange bezahlt hatte und auf die Lieferung wartete, hat mir Canyon ohne Erklärung eine Gutschrift über einen Teilbetrag zugemailt. Aus der Mail ging nicht hervor warum und weshalb die Gutschrift erstellt wurde.
Erst auf telefonsich Nachfrage ist der Mitarbeiter mit der Sprache heraus gerückt, dass ein Zubehörteil nicht mehr lieferbar sei und deshalb die Gutschrift erteilt wurde.
Das nenne ich schlechtes und kundenunfreundliches Geschäftsgebahren.
Nach einer Auftragsbestätigung einseitig den Vertrag ändern. Pfui!
Verlässlichkeit ist eine Grundvoraussetzung für ein seriöses Geschäft.
Bis dahin werde ich dann doch lieber anderes Anbieter wählen.


----------



## kNiRpS (22. September 2010)

decline schrieb:


> fraaaaage. kennt jemand die erste nummer in folgendem video? http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?p=2212



shazam sagt mir das es das hier ist  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBFAjS4915c"]YouTube        - Bassnectar - Magical World[/nomedia]


----------



## decline (22. September 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> shazam sagt mir das es das hier ist  YouTube        - Bassnectar - Magical World



decline sagt DANKE zu shazam und kNiRpS


----------



## Chrissel94 (27. September 2010)

halli hallo 

ich hatte mal jemanden gesehn der die schrift seinen canyons mit so komischen aufklebern überkleb hat und dann in einer anderen farbe da waren ^^ ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine sollte es jemanden geben der diese sticker hat verkauft oder jemanden kennt der sie verkauft bitte melden 

lg chris


----------



## johnny blaze (27. September 2010)

Vita schrieb:


> Schlechte Erfahrung mit Canyon-Vertrieb zur Info.
> 
> Die Auftragsbestätigung - Canyon nennt es Bestellbestätigung



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Bestell- und Auftragsbestätigung  
google einfach mal. 
Der Unterschied ist rechtlich SEHR bedeutend.



> Nach einer Auftragsbestätigung einseitig den Vertrag ändern. Pfui!



naja..pfui finde eher, einfach ne Bestellbestätigung selbst als Auftragsbestätigung umzudichten und sich dann aufzuregen


----------



## kamo-i (1. Oktober 2010)

Sollten ab heute nicht eig die neuen 2011´er Bikes auf der Homepage online sein? =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (1. Oktober 2010)

Es wurde vermutet, aber ich würde mal behaupten, dass die neue Seite nach der Inventur (11.10.10) online kommt oder halt wie letztes Jahr ende Oktober(27.10.09).


----------



## kamo-i (1. Oktober 2010)

gades schrieb:


> es wurde vermutet, aber ich würde mal behaupten, dass die neue seite nach der inventur (11.10.10) online kommt oder halt wie letztes jahr ende oktober(27.10.09).



danke!


----------



## decline (23. November 2010)

kleine Frage am Rande... 

Der Q-Faktor für mein Nerve MR aus dem Jahre 2009 darf nicht geringer als 166mm sein. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken eine SRAM XO oder XX 2fach Kurbel zu montieren. Ist das mehr als knapp mit der Kettenstrebe, oder ist da schon noch etwas spiel dazwischen? Vielleicht hat da ja jemand bereits erfahrung damit!

btw. am nerve mr 9.0 ist eine XX-Kurbel montiert.


----------



## Frank1337 (27. November 2010)

Mahlzeit zusammen,
Bin seid letzem Jahr Besitzer eines Nerve XC 7.0 und hoffentlich ab nächster Woche auch eines Grand Canyon AL. Ich hab mir mit dem Nerve zusammen einen Kettenstrebenneopren bestellt, waren aber 2 im Bikeguard. Gibt es diese jetzt nicht mehr extra oder liefern die evtl generell einen mit (schien mir letztes Jahr so..)?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Stefan_78 (27. November 2010)

hi,bei meinen beiden Bikes waren jeweils einer dran!


----------



## Frank1337 (27. November 2010)

Alles klar, danke für die schnelle Anwort.
Ich hatte beim ersten noch einen extra bestellt, da ich nicht wusste das eh einer dabei ist. Leider hab ich den einen weitergeben.
Bin mit dem Nerve sehr zufrieden und hoffe das Grand Canyon stimmt mich ebenfalls so


----------



## Schiltrac (4. Dezember 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> shazam sagt mir das es das hier ist  YouTube - Bassnectar - Magical World


 
Und kennt jemand den ersten Song der youtube-Version [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQhuy9x1PS4"]YouTube        - Rob-J rockt den Ãtna[/nomedia] ?

mfg


----------



## decline (18. Dezember 2010)

Verbesserungsvorschlag an einen Moderator: wie wärs, wenn man das Probefahrforum mal oben anheftet? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340091&page=7


----------



## nakNAK (24. Dezember 2010)

haben die in koblenz zwischen den feiertagen geöffnet?


----------



## Stefan_78 (25. Dezember 2010)

steht zumindest nicht das sie geschlossen haben.vielleicht kurz anrufen bevor du dich aufn weg machst um sicher zugehen.

https://www.canyon.com/ueber_canyon/kontakt.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakNAK (25. Dezember 2010)

merci. anrufen ist wohl besser


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Januar 2011)

Weiss jemand welche reifenbreiten man auf einer Sun-Ringle Equalizer 27 SVD Felge fahren kann (Nerve AM 7 - 2009) ?

Will mir da einen Slick drauf ziehen, kann aber leider keine Angabe dazu im Internet finden...


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. Januar 2011)

steht auf den reifen die jetzt drauf sind keine Nummer zb.Größe (ETRTO): 64-559 oder 23-622?? oder sowas wie 26 x 2.50??


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Januar 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> steht auf den reifen die jetzt drauf sind keine Nummer zb.Größe (ETRTO): 64-559 oder 23-622?? oder sowas wie 26 x 2.50??



Doch, steht drauf. Das sagt mir aber doch nichts darüber ob ich zum Beispiel auch einen Michelin slick in 26x1,10 auf der Felge fahren kann


----------



## Stefan_78 (2. Januar 2011)

schau mal hier :

http://www.mtb-biking.de/technik/lauf1.htm

oder

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=126503


----------



## sundawn77 (11. Januar 2011)

Sucht jemand eine kaum benutzte Kind Shock i950 ohne Remote? (30,9 / 385mm)

Hätte eine abzugeben, da ich auf Reverb umgestiegen bin...


----------



## muchomamba (14. Januar 2011)

Sind beim XC 9.0 Trigger und Bremshebel mit Matchmaker montiert? Ist ja alles XO...

Weiß das jemand?
Danke!


----------



## motoerhead (14. Januar 2011)

heute meine KettenfÃ¼hrung bekommen....
aber wirklich NUR die KettenfÃ¼hrung!!!

die Schrauben muss man extra bestellen!!! je 1,95â¬.
dann mÃ¼sste ich wahrscheinlich noch versand zahlen... und wÃ¤re bei 12 â¬ fÃ¼r drei kleine schrauben!!!

fazit... nicolai kaufen, das canyon ausschlachten, canyon canyon sein lassen und sich auf die neue saison freuen


----------



## kNiRpS (14. Januar 2011)

die schrauben sind bei deinem bike schon dabei....die mit denen auch der iscg adapter befestigt wird!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (14. Januar 2011)

dann waren sie bei mir nicht dabei...


----------



## kNiRpS (14. Januar 2011)

das kann ich mir jetzt nicht so recht vorstellen, aber dann ruf bei canyon an und lass sie dir nachschicken, den die gehören beim bike eigentlich zum lieferumfang.

oder geh ich schraubenfachhandel, da bekommste die schrauben für 50cent das stück


----------



## motoerhead (14. Januar 2011)

ich hab noch jeden sch*** sogar noch die katzenaugen usw. und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich dann drei schrauben weg geworfen habe...
nachtrÃ¤glich schicken will man sie mir nicht, deswegen weiÃ ich auch, dass sie 1,95â¬ kosten 
jo, da werd ich sie mir auch holen...

auf jedenfall hast du dir schon mehr mÃ¼he gegeben wie firma canyon... danke! 

gruÃ daniel


----------



## Hammy (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe in naher zukunft vor mir ein Grand Canyon Al 6.0 zu bestellen. jetzt hab ich nur ein Problem bei der Auswahl: die Farbe, kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden.

Find das schwarz sehr elegant und zeitlos, dazu kommt das es leichter ist und eben anodiziert, allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen das die Aufkleber nach der Zeit abgehen...

Das blau ist sehr erfrischend(und es gibt schon soviele schwarze räder), die aufkleber sind unter klarlack und gehen nicht ab.

Kann mir jeman was über lackqualität, putzansprüche etc. sagen ^^

MFG

Hammy


----------



## b-i-t (17. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre ja auch das GC AL, allerdings noch nicht lange genug um 100 Prozent verlässliche Aussagen zu treffen, aber die Anodisierung scheint recht ordentlich zu halten. Klar, bei Steinschlägen hat man dann auch ne kleine weißgraue Stelle, die man aber entweder notdürftig überlackieren kann, oder aber einfach ignoriert, weil's dem Rahmen nichts tut. Im allgemeinen, meint man ja, das Anodisierung etwas widerstandsfähiger als Lack ist und vor allem nicht in kleinen Stückchen abplatzen kann. Irgendwo hab ich hier auch mal im Forum gelesen, dass Canyon meinte, dass sich ein lackierter Rahmen leichter putzen ließe, weil die Oberfläche glatter ist und der Dreck ni so haftet. --> Wen interessiert das denn. 
Was die Aufkleber angeht hab ich schon ein echt ungepflegtes, verrottetes GC AL gesehen und wenn da noch eins hielt, dann waren das die Aufkleber. Also ich schätze, dass du die nicht so schnell los wirst, höchstens wenn du Aceton drüber gießt. 
Aber auch der Lack sollte sehr ordentlich sein, also solltest du die Entscheidung da einfach nach optischen Kriterien treffen - vernünftig ist beides! Ist zwar ein günstiges, aber auch 'nen richtig gutes Rad.
Nimm das blaue! 2009 war ich mit meinem GC AL hier in Dresden gefühlt fast noch alleine, aber inzwischen fährt jeder, der denkt er bräuchte irgend ein x-beliebiges Fahrrad mit nem schwarzen GC AL 6.0 rum. Blau ist da wenigstens noch ein bisschen ein Hingucker.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (17. Januar 2011)

Hammy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe in naher zukunft vor mir ein Grand Canyon Al 6.0 zu bestellen. jetzt hab ich nur ein Problem bei der Auswahl: die Farbe, kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Der Lackrahmen ist pflegeleichter. Das anodisierte hat ja eine leicht angerauhte Oberfläche. Darin hält sich vor allem lehmiger Boden. Die "Aufkleber" halten gut, das anodisierte ist auch kein Problem. Habe keine Steinschläge oder sonstiges..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-i-t (17. Januar 2011)

Kein wahnsinns Erkenntnisgewinn, aber das Statement von Canyon: http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=20&supportcenter_articles_id=175&page=1


----------



## sundawn77 (19. Januar 2011)

Verkaufe ein 2009er Canyon Nerve AM 7 in acid green in Größe L 
optional mit nagelneuer Rockshox Reverb !!!
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Schiltrac (20. Januar 2011)

Hey!
Kann mir jemand den Versand für Bikes in D und die Lieferzeit (KW) für das Alpinist in L in beiden Farben mitteilen?
Ich kann als Schweizer Kunde leider nicht auf diese Daten zugreifen^^
Werde in nächster Zeit vielleicht ein Bike an einen Bekannten in D schicken und es dann importieren, ich will mich aber zunächst noch ein bisschen informieren.

Schon mal danke für die Info

Gruss Schiltrac


----------



## Frank1337 (20. Januar 2011)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Hey!
> Kann mir jemand den Versand für Bikes in D und die Lieferzeit (KW) für das Alpinist in L in beiden Farben mitteilen?
> Ich kann als Schweizer Kunde leider nicht auf diese Daten zugreifen^^
> Werde in nächster Zeit vielleicht ein Bike an einen Bekannten in D schicken und es dann importieren, ich will mich aber zunächst noch ein bisschen informieren.
> ...



Alle Größen und beide Farben vorraussichtlich KW13


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Januar 2011)

Abend,


in L und in beiden Farben in der KW13.



Grüße


----------



## Schiltrac (20. Januar 2011)

Dankeschön!

Und wie viel Kostet der Versand nach D?
kostet der Karton immer noch 16.90?

gruss


----------



## Frank1337 (20. Januar 2011)

ja kostet er...
dazu noch 19,90 Versand


----------



## Schiltrac (20. Januar 2011)

Thx


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (21. Januar 2011)

Weiß jemand, ob die alle Modelle / Farben / Größen an Bikes in Koblenz stehen haben? Wollte morgen spontan hin fahren..


----------



## Frank1337 (21. Januar 2011)

Nein haben sie nicht, aber auf der Canyon Homepage siehst du was im Showroom steht...
http://www.canyon.com/service/testbikes.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (21. Januar 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Nein haben sie nicht, aber auf der Canyon Homepage siehst du was im Showroom steht...
> http://www.canyon.com/service/testbikes.html



WoW! Das war ein wertvoller Tipp! Kann mir also die 3 Stunden Fahrt sparen, um mir die M-Größen anzusehen.. 

Dankesehr!


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Januar 2011)

Hi,
schau mal ob hier was in deiner nähe dabei ist :


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340091&page=7


----------



## KA-Biker (22. Januar 2011)

Gerne


----------



## lino6 (29. Januar 2011)

Hi ich fahre seit anderthalb Jahren regelmäßig Fahrrad das heßtso oft es nur geht. Ich fahre noch ein Grand Canyon al 7.0 , will aber auf ein fully umsteigen. Es muss tourentauglich sein, fahre gerne durch schwieriges gelände,außerdem sollte mit dem bike springen können. Ich habe mal selbst so geguckt und jetzt musst ihr mir helfen Strive ,Torque Alpinist oder nerve am


----------



## kNiRpS (29. Januar 2011)

also wenn du mit dem bike springen möchtest, würde ich zum torque greifen. mit den anderen beiden ist es zwar auch möglich, aber wenn du damit mal ne landung verpatzt ist eben die wahscheinlichkeit das es kaputt geht höher als beim torque. durch das mehr an federweg gibts dir beim springen auch etwas mehr sicherheit.
welche ausstattung du dann wählst sollte eigentlich egal sein.


----------



## -Soulride- (29. Januar 2011)

Ich würd so pauschal garnicht Torque sagen. "Ich will auch mal springen" kann alles mögliche heißen, vom 5 Meter Drop bis zum 30cm Absatz.. und den schaff ich auch mit Vaters altem XC-Hardtail. Lino deine Aussage ist noch viel zu ungenau um dir was konkretes zu Empfehlen. Falls du nicht zu weit nach Koblenz hast würd ich da mal vorbeischauen, hat vor allem auch den Vorteil das du dich auf die Bikes setzen kannst. Ansonsten auch einfach mal die Hotline anrufen, ich hatte da immer recht sympatische Leute dran die sich auch Zeit für eine Beratung genommen haben.
Falls du von uns noch Tipps haben willst (und du wirst garantiert von 5 Leuten 20 verschiedene Meinungen kriegen ) dann beschreib uns doch mal genauer was du fahren willst. Wo fährst du, wie schnell, wie weit, wie hoch/tief sollen die Sprünge werden, solls auch mal in den Bikepark gehen?

P.S.: Kann man sich bei Canyon für Forums-Beratung bezahlen lassen?


----------



## lino6 (29. Januar 2011)

Hi Ich bin schon immer gerne Fahrrad gefahren . Seit knapp anderthalb Jahren fahre ich regelmäßig. Und habe gleich mal ein richtig gutes einsteigerBike gekauft "Grand Canyon Al7.0 ".
Ich fahre gerne lannnnge aber am liebstem im steinigem Geländedie balance halten und so was halt.


----------



## Newmi (29. Januar 2011)

Das kann ja lustig werden!!
In 3 Beiträgen 2x das gleiche geschrieben, und im 3 in etwa wieder das selbe!!


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Januar 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> Das kann ja lustig werden!!
> In 3 Beiträgen 2x das gleiche geschrieben, und im 3 in etwa wieder das selbe!!



 Das kann ich auch:
Wie bereits im anderen Thread erwähnt wurde:
Beschreibe Dein Anwendungsprofil mal *etwas genauer*. Was bedeutet für Dich schwieriges Gelände? Wie lang sind Deine Touren durchschnittlich? Was möchtest Du springen (5m Drops, oder mal ein Hüpperchen über einen angeschaufelten querliegenden Baumstamm)? Preislimit? Parkeinsatz geplant? 

@lino: Bitte poste, der besseren Übersichtlichkeit halber, zur selben Frage nur in einem Thread weiter. Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Januar 2011)

lino6 schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne lannnnge aber am liebstem im steinigem Geländedie balance halten und so was halt.



Klingt für mich nach Nerve XC. Wenn es demnächst auch etwas ruppiger zur Sache gehen soll (Singletrails und kleinere Jumps; kein Bikepark) vielleicht auch das Nerve AM.

Edit: Springen willste ja. Dann AM. Jumps um die 1,5m Höhe wären aber dann schon ungefähr die Grenze. Flatdrops sollte man wohl auch besser vermeiden. Aber vielleicht können Dir zum Thema "AM und Sprünge" ja noch andere User was erzählen. Ich habe da keine Praxiserfahrung.


----------



## -Soulride- (30. Januar 2011)

Nein, klingt für mich nach NICHT beim Versender kaufen wenn man nicht mal sein Einsatzgebiet beschreiben kann. Ich wage mal zu behaupten das es dann mit dem technischen Verständnis falls mal was am Bike zu machen is auch nicht weit her ist.


----------



## lino6 (30. Januar 2011)

Seit knapp anderthalb Jahren fahre ich regelmäßig. Und habe gleich mal ein richtig gutes einsteigerBike gekauft "Grand Canyon Al7.0 ".
Ich fahre gerne lannnnge aber am liebstem im steinigem Geländedie balance halten und so was halt. erne auch berauf und dann auf der abfahrt richtig dampf machen. könnt ihr mir ein gutes Bike empfelen?


----------



## kNiRpS (30. Januar 2011)

ööööhm...deine frage zu wiederholen bringt uns nicht weiter


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Januar 2011)

lino6 schrieb:


> Seit knapp anderthalb Jahren fahre ich regelmäßig...



Ich fasse es nicht!


----------



## 2slow4U (30. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (31. Januar 2011)

lino6 schrieb:


> Seit knapp anderthalb Jahren fahre ich regelmäßig. Und habe gleich mal ein richtig gutes einsteigerBike gekauft "Grand Canyon Al7.0 ".
> Ich fahre gerne lannnnge aber am liebstem im steinigem Geländedie balance halten und so was halt. erne auch berauf und dann auf der abfahrt richtig dampf machen. könnt ihr mir ein gutes Bike empfelen?



Lol - ich find's lustig.


----------



## Julian0o (2. Februar 2011)

Das schaffen nur Profis! In 4 Beiträgen genau das gleiche zu sagen


----------



## fkal (3. Februar 2011)

das soll mir einer mal erklären, warum mein zur Reparatur eingeschicktes LR seit knapp 2 Tagen bereits im DHL Paketzentrum Neuwied bei Koblenz einfach so rumliegt


----------



## Strider (3. Februar 2011)

Weil oft die anzeigen bei DHL alles andere als korrekt sind  Nur weil die dir sagen, dass es da liegt heißt noch lange nciht, dass es nciht längst unterwegs ist


----------



## comegetsome (3. Februar 2011)

Oder die drehen noch ne Runde damit!


----------



## fkal (3. Februar 2011)

comegetsome schrieb:


> Oder die drehen noch ne Runde damit!



ich glaub das seh ich nie wieder!


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. Februar 2011)

hehe...das hatte ich auch als ich meins bestellt hatte...das liegt da rum weil das glaube ich als Sperrgut gilt..und das fahren die nicht jeden tag...meins lag da 3 Tage


----------



## fkal (3. Februar 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> hehe...das hatte ich auch als ich meins bestellt hatte...das liegt da rum weil das glaube ich als Sperrgut gilt..und das fahren die nicht jeden tag...meins lag da 3 Tage



ja, daran liegts vermutlich...der LR-Karton zählt als Sperrgut. Naja, mal hoffen, dass er sich heute noch auf den Weg in Richtung "Heimat" macht... momentan, liegt er noch immer in Neuwied und friert


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Februar 2011)

Abend Zusammen,

ein Kumpel hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft in die neue Hammerschmidt Kurbel seines Canyons das Gewinde kaputt zu machen. Der hat trotz Wiederstand weiter und weiter reingedreht das Pedal.
Jetzt ist das Pedal drin und auch fest, aber es ist schief drin. Zudem eiert das Pedal jetzt beim fahren.
Was kann man da jetzt tun?


Danke Gruß


----------



## _CANYON_BIKER_ (4. Februar 2011)

Was war des für ein *****            xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (4. Februar 2011)

oh man...welche Seite ?? die mit Linksgewinde oder die mit Rechtsgewinde??


----------



## chaz (5. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Abend Zusammen,
> 
> ein Kumpel hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft in die neue Hammerschmidt Kurbel seines Canyons das Gewinde kaputt zu machen. Der hat trotz Wiederstand weiter und weiter reingedreht das Pedal.
> Jetzt ist das Pedal drin und auch fest, aber es ist schief drin. Zudem eiert das Pedal jetzt beim fahren.
> Was kann man da jetzt tun?



Wegen absoluter Dummheit das dementsprechende Bein brechen und schief zusammen wachsen lassen. In lockeren 6-8 Wochen fällt das schiefe Pedal nicht mehr auf.


----------



## laleso (5. Februar 2011)

ein Kumpel?...

Dein "Kumpel" sollte mal einen Metaller (gut befreundeter Werkzeugmacher) ansprechen. Der weiß was zu tun ist.


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Februar 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> oh man...welche Seite ?? die mit Linksgewinde oder die mit Rechtsgewinde??



Das Pedal auf der rechten Seite.
Ich hab ja gesagt er soll warten bis ich komme. Aber was willst du tun.


----------



## fkal (5. Februar 2011)

haha, FAIL! manche leute sollten echt lieber ein Cube fahren


----------



## _CANYON_BIKER_ (5. Februar 2011)

Des liegt sicher net dran dass es kein Cube is


----------



## IronPumper (5. Februar 2011)

Frage zu den _DT Swiss AM 1800_ beim AM 7.0+:
Zitat: "Sonderanfertigung von DT-Swiss für Canyon"
Finde im Netz nur DT Swiss X1800 o.ä, weil Sonderanfertigung. 
Gibt es zu den Felgen Meinungen oder Erfahrungen?
Ein ordentlicher Satz ist mir wichtig, hätte kein Problem mit den Satz zu tauschen ..


----------



## fkal (6. Februar 2011)

IronPumper schrieb:


> Frage zu den _DT Swiss AM 1800_ beim AM 7.0+:
> Zitat: "Sonderanfertigung von DT-Swiss für Canyon"
> Finde im Netz nur DT Swiss X1800 o.ä, weil Sonderanfertigung.
> Gibt es zu den Felgen Meinungen oder Erfahrungen?
> Ein ordentlicher Satz ist mir wichtig, hätte kein Problem mit den Satz zu tauschen ..



ich kann dir nichts zu deinem LRS sagen, aber du solltest ein wenig "aufpassen" http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=443586


----------



## chaz (6. Februar 2011)

IronPumper schrieb:


> Frage zu den _DT Swiss AM 1800_ beim AM 7.0+:
> Zitat: "Sonderanfertigung von DT-Swiss für Canyon"
> Finde im Netz nur DT Swiss X1800 o.ä, weil Sonderanfertigung.
> Gibt es zu den Felgen Meinungen oder Erfahrungen?
> Ein ordentlicher Satz ist mir wichtig, hätte kein Problem mit den Satz zu tauschen ..



Früher oder später hat man in jeder DT-Felge ein oder mehrere Beulen. Die sind alle relative weich. Wird bei der Felge wahrscheinlich nicht anders sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (25. März 2011)

An der Reba Race Gabel befinden sich ja an der linken Seite 4 so kleine Nüppel. Muss da der Bremszug durch oder ist das nur ein Halt für den Kabelbinder?


----------



## fkal (25. März 2011)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> An der Reba Race Gabel befinden sich ja an der linken Seite 4 so kleine Nüppel. Muss da der Bremszug durch oder ist das nur ein Halt für den Kabelbinder?



bremsleitung dazwischen rein und einmal rum mitm kabelbinder


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (26. März 2011)

Ok, dachte ich mir. 
Mir ist gestern nach 2 Jahren aufgefallen, dass das Kabel nicht zwischen den Nasen liegt, sondern daneben


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. März 2011)

Schnelle Antowrt bitte:

wenn ich den hebel an meiner bremse abschraub,kommt mir dann der geberkolben entgegengeflogen oder ist der noch irgendiwe festgemacht innendrin?


----------



## chaz (27. März 2011)

Was denn für ´ne Bremse? Sehe gerade schlecht....


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. März 2011)

sorry^^

avid elixirR

hat sich aber eh eledigt,is noch mehr kaputt hab ich festgestellt,damit darf sich dann mein händler rumschlagen... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkal (9. April 2011)

Frage zum MR 2009:

Seit kurzem klackern/knacken die innenverlegten Schaltzüge. Werde sie daher demnächst wechseln. Wie sind die im Unterrohr verlegt? Überkreuzt nehm ich an? Und sind diese von einem Liner umgeben, oder sind die drinnen freiliegend gespannt?

Gruß!


----------



## MelleD (10. April 2011)

Ich denke, die sind bestimmt nur freiliegend....
Daher kommt mit Sicherheit auch das klackern.


----------



## Santa2412claus (10. April 2011)

Bei Canyon sagte man mir, dass diese über kreuz sind um ein Klackern zu verhindern!

Mann kann aber auch von unten reinschauen, da muss so eine Abdeckung sein, die man abnimmt.


----------



## fkal (10. April 2011)

Santa2412claus schrieb:


> Bei Canyon sagte man mir, dass diese über kreuz sind um ein Klackern zu verhindern!



ja, dachte ich auch immer. mich wunderts warum sie überhaupt klackern. Aber na gut. Ich werde sehen


----------



## -Soulride- (18. April 2011)

Kurze Frage zwischendurch, hat eigentlich irgendwer irgendwann mal wieder irgendwas neues von der Canyon Dreigang-Nabe gehört?


----------



## KA-Biker (30. April 2011)

Hallo,

weiß jemand was ich für mein 08er Nerve für einen Umwerfertypen brauche. Es gibt ja ein paar verschiedene?


Danke


----------



## MelleD (3. Mai 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand was ich für mein 08er Nerve für einen Umwerfertypen brauche. Es gibt ja ein paar verschiedene?
> 
> Danke


 
Hab da noch nen Umwerfer zuhause liegen von meinem 08er Nerve WXC.
Müßt mal gucken, was das für einer ist.


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Mai 2011)

Ja....Canyon meldet sich auch nicht. Bin aber zu faul um mich in die Warteschleife zu hängen.
Dann könnte ich endlich bestellen..


----------



## Chicane (7. Mai 2011)

Du brauchst einen Down Swing, Top Swing geht wegen der Dämpferaufnahme nicht und für E-Type und Direct Mount fehlen dir die Befestigungspunkte. Zug von oben ist klar, wobei die aktuellen alle Dual Pull haben.


----------



## -Soulride- (15. Mai 2011)

Hat Canyon heute auf Facebook gepostet, ich Links mal hier ins Forum. Für Einsteiger denk ich recht informativ, wenn auch leicht hölzern..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountaincrusher (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin am überlegen mir ein Trailflow oder Strive zuzulegen und suche daher in der VorderPfalz einen Bikegenossen, dessen radl ich mal probeweise für ne kurze runde testfahren kann. Keine Angst ich bin kein hardcorebiker sondern eher der gediegene Allmountainfahrer. Ich möchte einfach zum Vergleich zu meinem rocky etsx die beiden großhubigeren canyons antesten (wobei jemanden mit einem strive wohl eher schwierig zu finden sein wird),bevor ich das geld tatsächlich in ein neues stecke.Hoffe ich bin für meine Bitte im richtigen Thread, ansonsten bitte verschieben.
Danke euch, wär eine feine Sache,wenn´s klappen würde.


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Mai 2011)

Hi,das strive wurde glauib ich noch nicht ausgeliefert..oder??hab zumindest noch nichts anderes gehört.
hier haben sich schon ziemlich viele eingetragen :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340091&highlight=probefahrt+canyon&page=9


----------



## Deleted 169926 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich habe momentan die Pedale hier.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Shimano-PD-A530-Road-Touring-Pedal::9519.html

habe ich auch, überlege aber jetzt mir die hier zu kaufen zwecks  Gewicht, was sagt ihr dazu?? sind die stabil genug? die aktuellen haben  fast 3 jahre gehalten, das reicht ja zu bei 6tkm im jahr

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...t=12885;page=1;menu=1000,4,136,33;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (5. Juli 2011)

Die Bremsbeläge meiner hinteren Bremse stehen plötzlich zu nah an der Scheibe, so dass das Rad nicht mehr zu 100 % frei läuft.
Was kann ich machen? Habe die Beläge schon mit einem Schraubendreher nach innen gedrückt, leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (6. Juli 2011)

Bremssattel lösen-->bremse zudrücken am hebel vorn--> langsam abwechselnt die 2 schrauben wieder fest ziehen --gucken ob es spiel frei läuft ansonsten-->wieder von voran anfangen


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (6. Juli 2011)

Verbessert sich leider nicht wirklich


----------



## Cortezsi (7. Juli 2011)

Ich würde es in der Reihenfolge ausprobieren, wenn die Beläge wirklich zu eng stehen:
1. Feder zwischen den Belägen etwas auseinanderziehen, damit mehr Druck auf die Beläge wirkt
2. Kolben mobilisieren
3. entlüften/Bremsflüssigkeit austauschen

p.s.:
Das Schleifen ist druchgängig oder hat die Scheibe einen Schlag abbekommen?


----------



## MUD´doc (7. Juli 2011)

Meine vordere Formular ORO K24 funktioniert mittlerweile wie ein Barometer.

Bei Luftdruckänderung kann es sein, dass die Bremsbacken normal auseinander
sind, manchmal leicht schleifen (*tssssssssss*) bis hin zum richtigen Abbremsen
(da merkste die DT-Swiss Naben nicht mehr...).
Beispiel: 
gestern morgen: leichtes Schleifen (schwülwarme Temperaturen)
am Nachmittag: merkliches Bremsen (nach Gewitter kühler und Nass)
heute morgen: alles ruhig vorn (frische Temperatur bei Bewölkung und Sonne)

Habe diesbezüglich den Mechaniker von Formular auf der Bikemesse in Willingen
gefragt: er meinte, die Bremsflüssigkeit wäre schon zu alt und könnte Wasser 
gezogen haben - daher das Verhalten bei Luftdruckänderung.
Also werd ich demnächst der Bremse ´ne Runde neue Bremsflüssigkeit gönnen 
...wird auch nach 2 Jahren mal Zeit ;]P

@ RaveDave
Schaut doch gut aus die M-600. Das Gewicht mit 100gr weniger sprich doch 
für sie. Glaube kaum, dass sie schlechter von der Qualität als die M-530 ist.


----------



## greg12 (7. Juli 2011)

das mit der k24 ist ein alter hut- flüssigkeit wechseln- richtig entlüften und es passt wieder. garantiert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (7. Juli 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Ich würde es in der Reihenfolge ausprobieren, wenn die Beläge wirklich zu eng stehen:
> 1. Feder zwischen den Belägen etwas auseinanderziehen, damit mehr Druck auf die Beläge wirkt
> 2. Kolben mobilisieren
> 3. entlüften/Bremsflüssigkeit austauschen
> ...



1. habe ich schon gemacht, ohne Erfolg
2. ist was genau?
3. wäre meine letzte Lösung

Das Schleifen ist durchgängig. Also einen Schlag kann ich ausschließen.
Es ist auch ganz plötzlich aufgetreten. Habe mein Bike geputzt und als ich anschließend fahren wollte, kam das Unglück.


----------



## waldes (14. August 2011)

Sagt mal bekommt man bei Canyon auch Ersatzschrauben?
Das Bike hat noch nicht mal nen Meter Straße gesehen weil ich die Feder wechseln wollte.
Wollte vorhin den Dämpfer hinten ausbauen. Stecke den Sechskant rein und dreh. Imbusschlüssel rein des Ding dreht durch Schraube kaputt.
Das Teil war nie mit 12Nm zugeschraubt. Schraub steckt noch immer fest. Hat jemand nen Tipp 

Heute ist nicht mein Tag 

EDIT: 

1:Torx reingeschlagen, geht auch nicht dreht durch Schraub steckt noch immer fest
2. Mit dem Dremmel nen Schlitz reingemacht, dann mal die Schraube so zu lösen in dem im mit dem Hammer gegen den Uhrzeigersinn schlage. Auch nichts. Schraube verformt such nur.

Also jetzt weiß ich auch nicht was ich machen soll. Wie kann so ne Schraube so fest drin stecken.


----------



## Hardtail94 (14. August 2011)

ich hab den schraubenkopf mit nem senkbohrer ab"gefrÃ¤st"...
is aber auch nicht das wahre, es besteht die gefahr, dass du den rahmen miterwischst.
hier gibts schon so viel leute,die probleme mit den DÃ¤mpferschrauben hatten, und canyon hat jedesmal die schuld dem Fahrer gegeben, denn die seien ja zu blÃ¶d um ne schraube "sachgemÃ¤Ã" zu lÃ¶sen... -.-  stell dich schonmal auf 10â¬ fÃ¼r die neue schruabe und den versand ein.


----------



## waldes (14. August 2011)

Na super, also doch nichts neues 
Naja die 10 Euro tun nicht weh, auch wenns ärgerlich ist.
Nur das Blöde Ding endlich zu lösen, ich mein das ist doch nur ne lumpige Alu Schraube. Sowas ist mir echt noch nie passiert. Ich muss auf Arbeit sehr viel Schrauben rein und rausschrauben und da ist mir sowas bis jetzt noch nicht passiert.
Und wenn dann konnte man die mim Ankörner noch rausklopfen.


Naja werde mir morgen nen Schraubenausdreher besorgen. Sowas müsste OBI haben, vielleicht bekomme ich damit die Schraube raus


----------



## Markusdr (15. August 2011)

Moin,

mal so als Frage: Ist es richtig, dass man keine Modifikationen an einem Canyon vor dem Kauf durchführen lassen kann. Sowas wie: "Ich hätte gerne einen graden Lenker"

Danke


----------



## comegetsome (15. August 2011)

Nur minimal. Steht auch irgendwo in den FAQs bei denen. Die länge des Vorbaus kann man wohl auf Anfrage beeinflussen. Ebenfalls die Federelemente. Aber sonst kommts von der Stange!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (15. August 2011)

OKay, danke...... eigentlich schade


----------



## sundawn77 (15. August 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> ich hab den schraubenkopf mit nem senkbohrer ab"gefräst"...
> is aber auch nicht das wahre, es besteht die gefahr, dass du den rahmen miterwischst.
> hier gibts schon so viel leute,die probleme mit den Dämpferschrauben hatten, und canyon hat jedesmal die schuld dem Fahrer gegeben, denn die seien ja zu blöd um ne schraube "sachgemäß" zu lösen... -.-  stell dich schonmal auf 10 für die neue schruabe und den versand ein.



Mir steht das sicher auch noch bevor, da ich mit der 350er Feder mit meinen 96 kg netto eventuell nicht hinkomme. Frag mich jetzt ernsthaft ob ich dafür extra zu Canyon fahren muss, damit ich nicht auch mit einer durchgenudelten Schraube da stehe.
Ist das jetzt reine Glückssache ??? Kann doch nicht sein, oder??!!


----------



## waldes (15. August 2011)

Also bei mir ging die unter Schraube auf und bei der oberen Schraube wars dann halt schnell vorbei.
Hab jetzt nen Bit mit 2K Kleber festgemacht. Kleber muss jetzt trocknen und morgen werde ich es probiern ob ich die Schraube lösen kann oder doch auf der andere Seite irgendwie ausbohre 

Naja das blöde ist jetzt muss ich eh erst auf ne Schraube warten. Canyon hat sich auf meine Email noch nicht gemeldet. Hoffe das ich ne Ersatzschraube noch diese Woche bekomme...

@sundawn77

bei manchen funktuniert es bei anderen halt nicht, vielleicht hast du Glück und bei dir gehts ohne Probleme. Dann hast du nen besseren Start als ich. Ich drück dir die daumen


----------



## sundawn77 (15. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Also bei mir ging die unter Schraube auf und bei der oberen Schraube wars dann halt schnell vorbei.
> Hab jetzt nen Bit mit 2K Kleber festgemacht. Kleber muss jetzt trocknen und morgen werde ich es probiern ob ich die Schraube lösen kann oder doch auf der andere Seite irgendwie ausbohre
> 
> Naja das blöde ist jetzt muss ich eh erst auf ne Schraube warten. Canyon hat sich auf meine Email noch nicht gemeldet. Hoffe das ich ne Ersatzschraube noch diese Woche bekomme...
> ...



Na, also wirklich Glücksache dann....

Falls Du keine Antwort von Canyon bekommst und ich dann doch mal diese Woche noch mein Bike abholen kann besorg ich Dir die Schraube und schicks Dir per Post


----------



## waldes (15. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Na, als wirklich Glücksache dann....
> 
> Falls Du keine Antwort von Canyon bekommst und ich dann doch mal diese Woche noch mein Bike abholen kann besorg ich Dir die Schraube und schicks Dir per Post



Ja das wäre sehr sehr nett von dir

Morgen früh wenn der Kleber trocken ist gehts ans herausdrehen


----------



## sundawn77 (15. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Ja das wäre sehr sehr nett von dir
> 
> Morgen früh wenn der Kleber trocken ist gehts ans herausdrehen



Kein Thema!
Ich hol mir auch direkt schonmal eine auf Ersatz.

Bin gespannt wann ich dann endlich die Abholmail bekomme


----------



## waldes (15. August 2011)

Danke 

Besser ist es. Lieber einer mehr als zu wenig......... sonst gehts dir wie mir


----------



## sundawn77 (16. August 2011)

also die Kommissionierungsmail hab ich jetzt, je nachdem wann die Abholmail kommt könnte das klappen mit Deiner Schraube ;-)


----------



## waldes (16. August 2011)

Wow das ist echt nicht schlecht. Da bin ich mal gespannt ob das bei dir so schnell mit dem Rad funktuniert. Ob man da nur die Schraube bekommt oder auch die ,,Mutter'' ?

Aber dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## sundawn77 (16. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Wow das ist echt nicht schlecht. Da bin ich mal gespannt ob das bei dir so schnell mit dem Rad funktuniert. Ob man da nur die Schraube bekommt oder auch die ,,Mutter'' ?
> 
> Aber dank schon mal im voraus.



Schick mir doch mal per PN Deine Handynummer, dann meld ich mich bei Dir, wenn ich zu Canyon fahre. Vielleicht klappt das ja morgen schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (17. August 2011)

Durfte heute feststellen, dass ich in den Lagern Rockarm/Sitzstrebe recht starkes seitliches Spiel habe.
Die Schrauben sind jedoch fest...
Was tun?


----------



## waldes (17. August 2011)

Hab mich heute in Facebook an Canyon wegen der defekten Schraube vom Dämpfer gemeldet.
Ein paar Minuten später hatte ich ne Nachricht. Und heute Mittag klingelte mein Handy 
Ich bekomme erst ne gebraucht Schraube aus einem Austauschrahmen und später dann ne neue Schraube wenn sie wieder auf Lager ist. 
Das ist doch mal Service   

Dann kann ich diese Woche doch noch fahren 

@Hardtail94

Sind beinde denk ich mit Loctite gesichert, deshalb geht sie sehr schwer auf denk ich.


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. August 2011)

ne, sie sind "lose" 
also man kann sie schon öffnen,wenn man will


----------



## waldes (17. August 2011)

aber ab bekommst du sie nicht? Also raus?


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. August 2011)

ja doch, wenn ich will schon, aber was bringt mir das?
das spiel hätte man doch vllt mit festziehen unter kontrolle gebracht, aber selbst in festgezogenem zustand wackelt das...

wenn die schruaben draußen sind, ist da so ein metallring auf der schraube, kein u-scheibe, dafür ist er zu dick, will mal einer schauen, wo der hingehört? hab so das gefühl, dass der an der stelle falsch ist


----------



## xander_v (18. August 2011)

der metallring ist lose auf der schraube, das ist so richtig.
wie schon gesagt sind die lager ausgeschlagen!
guck doch einfach mal zwischen wippe und sitzstrebe, wenn dort ein spalt zu erkennen ist und du die plastikscheibe hin und her bewegen kannst trotz dessen das die schraube mit 14nm festgezogen ist müssen dort neue lager rein.
hatte das selbe problem.


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. August 2011)

Da war schon immer ein spalt und der plastikring lies sichs chon immer bewegen 
aber anders geht das docha uch garnicht, denn sitzstrebe und wippe sind beide nicht "versetztbar"...

Edit: lief das bei dir denn Problemlos ab und ging das auf garantie/.../...?


----------



## xander_v (19. August 2011)

Der spalt bei mir ca. 0,5-1Mm breit ud dementsprchend lies sich die scheibe bewegen.
mit den neuen lagern geht das nicht und ein spalt habe ich da auch nicht mehr.
wenn ich die hand an die wippe gelegt habe und dann wackelte hat man deutlich gesehen wie sich dort alles bewegt.
canyon war relativ unkompliziert aber die post war heftig.


----------



## waldes (19. August 2011)

Ihr habt Probleme 

Was war den mit der Post? Die hat sich bestimmt gefreut so ein riesen Päckchen entgegen zu nehmen was...

Ich warte noch immer auf meine Dämpferschraube. Da hab ich Canyon wohl etwas zu früh gelobt 
Dachte eigentlich das ich dieses WE noch bisschen Radfahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (19. August 2011)

Nein.
die haben das paket einfach mal von oben bis unten aufgerissen.
und dann musste es zu canyon zurück, neuer steuersatz und andere schäden beseitigen.
hat sage und schreibe acht wochen gedauert.


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. August 2011)

dann werd ich das wohl erst nach meinem rennen in nem monat beheben lassen... -.-


----------



## xander_v (19. August 2011)

Mir wurde damals auch gesagt das man damit fahren kann.
was für ein rennen fährst du denn?


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. August 2011)

5. beerfeldener Buckel Nunner Renne
sprich DH


----------



## waldes (20. August 2011)

Oh man ich dachte das die Schraube heute endlich mit der Post kommt, was wieder nicht der Fall war 
Am Mittwoch haben sie mir gesagt das sie mit die Schraube zu schicken. Dauert das mit der Post so lange?
Ich hab mein neues Rad noch keinen Meter bewegen können und das schon seit einer Woche 
Gerade ist das Wetter echt gut um Rad zu fahren und dann sowas...... naja


----------



## waldes (22. August 2011)

So langsam glaube ich das mich Canyon vergessen hat.
Heute war wieder die Post da, aber nichts für mich.
Erst versprechen sie einem etwas damit Ruhe ist und dann passiert wieder nichts.
Wollte eigentlich schon noch diesen Sommer mim Rad fahren und nicht erst im Winter weil sie es nich gebacken bekommen eine ganz normale Schraube zu liefern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (26. August 2011)

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach den Anzugsmomenten für den RockShox Pearl Dämpfer- im Online Manual (PDF) find ich nix, mein Orig-Handbuch von 2007 is total zerfleddert, bei SRAM selber steht, ich solle in der Bedienungsanleitung des Fahrrads schauen... wo stehen die nu?


----------



## pionier1981 (30. August 2011)

Neue Bilder von den neuen Bikes

https://profiles.google.com/canyonportugal/photos/5646573795605900993


----------



## Mehrsau (31. August 2011)

Omg.. sehen die geil aus. Ne RockShox Reverb vom Werk aus


----------



## sb_am (31. August 2011)

Jetzt sind alle Neuheiten online:
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2011/mountainbikes.html


----------



## reflux (2. Oktober 2011)

Blöde Frage aber brauche ich fürs Nerve XC 2010 eine
E-Typ Umwerfer mit Top oder Down Swing?


----------



## knuspi (3. Oktober 2011)

Die E-Type Umwerfer können sowohl als Top- als auch als Downswing verwendet werden.


----------



## _PETE_ (3. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst sicherlich, dass die E-Type dual pull sind, oder?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (24. Oktober 2011)

!! SUCHE !! Canyon Torque Rahmen ab Bj. 2010 größe L ( Schwarz)


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Oktober 2011)

So Schluss mit dem Off Topic, wenn dann geht es jetzt hier weiter


----------



## 21XC12 (11. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich fahr ne Fox F120 RL fit Gabel "ohne Steckachse" und will von 185 mm auf 203 mm Scheibe umrüsten. Hat jemand Erfahrungen bzgl. Schleifen in Kurven und Verwindung beim Bremsen? Hat jemand hier auch ohne Steckachse vorne ne 203 bzw. 200 er verbaut?

Danke für eure Antworten und Tipps! Ich bin offen für Alles!

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (12. November 2011)

Hab jetzt die 203 mm Scheibe drauf. Bremst ganz gut, aber wie ich finde kein all zu großer Unterschied zu 185 mm. Die Schrauben für die Bremse auf dem Adapter zu befestigen hab ich extra bestellt und trotzdem fehlten letztlich noch die zwei Schrauben zum befestigen des Adapters an der Gabel. Find ich echt mies, dass die nicht beim Adapter dabei sind! Die zwei Schrauben kosten bei www.bike-components.de/ dann nochmal zustäzlich 5,50  + 3,00  Minderzuschlag + 2,95  Versand! Macht insgesamt 11,45  für zwei Schrauben!


----------



## xander_v (12. November 2011)

Das sind doch ganz nirmale din schrauben.
bekommt man in jedem baumarkt oder schraubenhandel für nen paar cent


----------



## 21XC12 (12. November 2011)

Bist du dir da sicher? Die wären natürlich um einiges billiger! Aber es gibt da Unterschiede in der Qualität! Bei Bremsen werden glaube ich Titanschrauben GRADE 5 verwendet. Ich würde auch lieber die aus dem Bauhaus nehmen, aber die Gabel ist neben dem Rahmen die teuerste Komponete und ich will mir nicht das Gewinde mit ner billigen Schraube schrotten! Ich weiß nicht! 
Hat noch jemand hierzu was zu sagen bitte???


----------



## 21XC12 (12. November 2011)

Schau mal was hier diskutiert wird!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-339402.html


----------



## xander_v (12. November 2011)

Ok, ich habe entweder edelstahlschrauben oder 8.8er an meinen rädern verbaut.
bisher ist noch nix passiert, gekauft habe ich sie im schraubenladen.
wenn im baumarkt aber 8.8 auf einer schraube drauf steht dann sollte das auch drin dein.

titanschrauben hatte ich auch schon, sind mir dafür aber zu teuer.

deine fragen haben sich in dem beitrag den du verlinkt hast doch eigentlich schon alle geklärt!


----------



## ski-grexi (16. November 2011)

Hallo,
hab ein Problem- hab 2007 einen Big Mountain-Rahmen von Canyon bekommen.
Nach einigen Veränderungen hinsichtlich Gabel und Geometrieumstellung etc. will ich in Erfahrung bringen welchen Lenkwinkel ich jetzt tatsächlich habe.
Meinen Messungen zufolge habe ich knapp unter 66°, was aber nicht mit den wenigen Infos, die ich kriegen kann übereinstimmt.
Laut Infos krieg ich da 66,5°- was aber wiederum nicht mit den Vermessungen meinerseits übereinstimmt.
Mit Canyon habe ich Kontakt aufgenommen, da gibts aber keinerlei Daten und Informationen bezüglich des Rahmens mehr- ist ja auch schon 4 Jahre her !-)
Unten angehängt habe ich die Korrespondenz mit Canyon, die leider auf keine Daten zurückgreifen können, da sie den Taiwanschweißer gewechselt haben-HÄÄÄ?
(Hab ich noch nie gehört sowas- vor 4 Jahren noch abgegeben und jetzt keine Dateninformationen mehr zur Geometrie oder sonst was über das Rad????)
Da hab ich ganz unten noch Informationen zum Aufbau und Verstellung der Geo, falls einer von euch vielleicht eine Ahnung davon hat.
Wäre mir sehr wichtig

Korrespondenz:

"Sehr geehrter Herr,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 14. November 2011 bezüglich Ihres Big Mountain.

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie mit Ihrem Bike zufrieden sind. Leider liegen uns über diesen Rahmen keinerlei Daten mehr vor, so dass wir Ihnen keine Informationen bezüglich des Lenkwinkels geben können. Da wir unseren Hersteller in fern Ost gewechselt haben kann der Rahmen auch nicht mehr produziert werden bzw. es ist kein Lagerbestand mehr vorhanden.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie, dass wir Ihnen keine positivere Antwort geben konnten. Bei weiteren Fragen oder Anliegen stehen wir Ihnen mit Ihrer Kundennummer gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Marc Lützenkirchen
Servicecenter


Wenn Sie auf diese E-Mail antworten möchten, bitten wir Sie, die Betreffzeile mit Ihrer Ticketnummer unverändert zu lassen. 
Dies sichert eine genaue Zuordnung und dadurch eine schnellere Bearbeitung Ihrer Anfrage zu. Vielen Dank!

If you like to reply to this e-mail, please do not change the subject or ticket number in the subject heading.
This ensures the correct assignment and a faster processing of your request. Thank you!

Viele hilfreiche Tipps sowie technische Informationen zu unseren Bikes finden Sie auch auf unserer Homepage unter Tech Support Center



Servicecenter:   +49 (0) 261 40 400 0
Fax:                      +49 (0) 261 40 400 50
E-Mail:                 [email protected]
Homepage:        www.canyon.com



Unser Servicecenter erreichen Sie telefonisch:
Mo.-Fr.   09:00 Uhr - 19.00 Uhr

Unser Showroom in Koblenz hat für Sie geöffnet:
Mo.-Fr.   10:00 Uhr - 19:00 Uhr
Sa.          09:00 Uhr - 18:00 Uhr

Unsere Werkstatt in Koblenz steht für Sie bereit:
Mo.-Fr.   09:00 Uhr - 18:00 Uhr
Sa.         09:00 Uhr - 15:00 Uhr


Canyon Bicycles GmbH
Karl-Tesche-Str. 12
56073 Koblenz
Deutschland


Geschäftsführer: Roman Arnold
HRB 2870, Amtsgericht Koblenz, Deutschland
USt-ID-Nr. DE 148719832



14.11.2011 15:10 - 
gregor schrieb:


Kundennr.: 
Anrede: HERR
Vorname: Gregor
Nachname: 
Straße: 
PLZ / Ort: 
Land: AT

E-Mail: 
Telefon: 

Nachricht: Guten Tag,
ich habe im Jahr 2007, nachdem mir der erste an der Dämpferaufnahme gerissen ist,
einen Big Mountainrahmen in Größe L von ihnen erhalten.Müsste also die letzte
Serie sein, denke ich.
Habe eine 180mm Domain verbaut und habe den Dämpfer am untersten der 3 Löcher der
Aufnahme befestigt.
Finde keine Informationen über den so erhaltenen Lenkwinkel.
Meinen Messungen zufolge habe ich so knapp unter 66 Grad.
Ist das möglich?
Und 2tens- ist es möglich noch so einen Rahmen zu erstehen- bin sehr zufrieden und
möchte mir einen Reserverahmen aufheben.
Gruß,
Gregor "

P.s.:
Wenn einer noch einen alten Katalog vielleicht hat von der letzten Big Mountainserie- wäre super wenn ihr mal reinschauen könntet für mich.
Ich finde höchstens was von 2005- und da waren die Geos und Ausstattung wesentlich anders noch (Federweg etc.)
Bitte ,Danke,Gregor


----------



## 21XC12 (16. November 2011)

Danke für deine Hilfe und die Infos xander_v! 8.8 er Stahl rostet und man benötigt Loctite (mittelfest) um das Gewinde vor Erosion zu schützen. Sonst kann die Schraube festrosten. Edelstahl rostet zwar nicht, aber hat nicht die Festigkeit von Stahl. Die Infos hab ich vom Fachmann.


----------



## xander_v (16. November 2011)

stimmt!
die schrauben die du fÃ¼r 5,5â¬ gekauft hast sind denke ich aber eins von beiden.
entweder edelstahl oder ein anderer stahl in irgendeiner form vor korrosion geschÃ¼tzt.
alle schrauben die man an der bremsanlage anbringt soll man mit schraubensicherung versehen und das mit sicherheit nicht wegen dem korrosionsschutz!
die hersteller haben nicht umsonst auf ihren schrauben einen tropfen mikroverkapselung drauf oder sonderschrauben wie shimano die mit draht oder klammer gegen Ã¼nerwÃ¼nschtes lockern der schraube schÃ¼tzen.
bei titan kÃ¶nnte der kopf abreiÃen wenn du sie zu fest anziehst, bei edelstahl streckt er sich nur und wÃ¼rde langsam nachgeben.
das wÃ¤re mir aber lieber als abreiÃen.
egal welche der schrauben du nimmst, ob titan, stahl oder edelstahl, keine wirst du bei richtigem anzugsmoment in die knie zwingen.
jedenfalls nicht beim fahrrad!

zudem kann man dann auch anfangen aus welchem matterial die unterlegscheiben sein sollen damit sie nicht austellern und so weiter und so weiter.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. November 2011)

Was mich ein wenig irritiert ist die Länge der original Avid Schrauben. Die haben nur 18 mm! Abzüglich Adapter (9 mm) und Unterlegscheibe (1 mm) verbleiben noch 8 mm für das Gewinde der Gabel. Vorgeschrieben lt. Fox sind jedoch 10 bis 12 mm. Ich glaube die Avid Schrauben werde ich nicht benutzen. Ich werde wohl eine 22 mm Stahlschraube mit der Festigkeit 8.8 und Loctite 243 (mittelfest) benutzen. Mein Freund der Messschieber hat mir geholfen! Jetzt geht die Schraube genau so tief in das Gewinde der Gabel wie die ab Werk, d.h. von Canyon verbauten Schrauben! Und der Anzugsdrehmoment ist auch genau nach Order dank meines Drehmomentschlüssel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (17. November 2011)

Hab die Schrauben heute bekommen! Tatsächlich nur 18 mm Länge! Definitiv zu kurz! Ich vermute ganz stark die Schrauben sind für den IS2000 auf Postmount Adapter gedacht! Die richtigen Schrauben hat Avid wohl nicht im Angebot! Ich hab mal dort angerufen wo ich den Adapter gekauft habe. Evtl. schicken dir mir 2 Schrauben gratis! Morgen weiß ich mehr!


----------



## sundawn77 (18. November 2011)

Hallo,

weiss jemand ob man verchromte Teile, wie dem Oberteil vom Spank Spike Vorbau eloxieren lassen kann ? 
Oder sonst eine Idee wie man das Teil schwarz bekommt?


----------



## xander_v (18. November 2011)

Bestimmt, vorher muss nur das chrom ab.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. November 2011)

www.easyelox.de/


----------



## Bimpi (20. November 2011)

Ich würde mir liebend gerne das Speedzone bestellen.Könnt ihr mir sagen ob Canyon Termine einhält oder eher später als vereinbart ausliefert!???


----------



## xXJojoXx (21. November 2011)

Das hat mit Canyon an sich nichts zu tun. Manchmal liefern sie zwei Wochen früher, manchmal zwei Wochen später als geplant. Da steckst du nicht drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (22. November 2011)

ski-grexi schrieb:


> P.s.:
> Wenn einer noch einen alten Katalog vielleicht hat von der letzten Big Mountainserie- wäre super wenn ihr mal reinschauen könntet für mich.
> Ich finde höchstens was von 2005- und da waren die Geos und Ausstattung wesentlich anders noch (Federweg etc.)
> Bitte ,Danke,Gregor



Schick mir mal deine email Adresse per PN... ich glaube ich habe den 2007er Katalog noch als pdf.. schaue dann @home gleich mal nach.


----------



## MUD´doc (22. November 2011)

Ich glaub, 2007 gab es die "Big Mountain"-Serie schon gar nicht mehr.
Als ich mein ESX da geholt habe, gab es davn nichts mehr in dem Katalog.
Müßte eher 2006 gewesen sein.

Edit:
Unter >> www.bikedaten.de << steht noch für das Jahr 2005 der 
Big Mountain One / Two /SL
Check: http://bikedaten.de/bikes/canyon/2005/


----------



## sundawn77 (24. November 2011)

was stimmt hier nicht?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. November 2011)

Der Fox Schriftzug auf einer optischen Marzocchi - die aber eine Fox ist 
Und der Univega Schriftzug im Canyon Forum


----------



## 21XC12 (24. November 2011)

Jep! Ein Univega im Canyon Forum!


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2011)

Neee, das long cage Schaltwerk zur Hammershit  Aber die Gabel ist auch gut, da saß wohl der Praktikant am Photoshop...


----------



## sundawn77 (7. Dezember 2011)

Weiss jemand ob ich shimano saint bremsscheiben mit der avid elixir r fahren kann? 
Bikemailorder sagt ja, saint hätte aber schlechte quali, bike-components sagt dass es nicht geht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Dezember 2011)

Sollte passen. Die XT-Scheiben werden aufgrund von "jut (bzw. leicht) un jünstich" auch an zig verschiedenen Bremsen gefahren. Wie gut es funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## sundawn77 (11. Dezember 2011)

Muss man dann unbedingt diese Ice-Tec Dinger nehmen oder reichen auch die normalen Saints? Sehen für mich alle gleich aus....


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Dezember 2011)

Müssen tut man gar nichts, erst recht nicht, wenn man margenmäßig kreuz und quer mischt  Einfach das nehmen, was du denkst... so lange die Reibringbreite passt, kann nicht viel schief gehen. Bei Floating Discs stoßen u. U. die Nieten am Sattel an, was aber euch kein unlösbaren Problem ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (12. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Müssen tut man gar nichts, erst recht nicht, wenn man margenmäßig kreuz und quer mischt



Sorry, aber den Satz versteh ich net ...


----------



## Hardtail94 (12. Dezember 2011)

eventül *MarKenmäßig gemeint?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2011)

Ups... Hardtail94 hat den Tüppfehlär richtig erkannt. Ich meinte nur, wenn man eh schon mar*k*enübergreifend Teile mischt, kann man nur probieren, bzw. sich auf Infos aus Foren (die wie wir alles wissen auch völliger Unsinn sein können) verlassen...


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Dezember 2011)

so, Saint-Scheiben sind drauf - funktioniert einwandfrei mit der Avid.

Die Ice-Tec hab ich mir sagen lassen haben bei 203er Scheiben keinen großen Vorteil, eher bei kleineren Durchmessern. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## reflux (30. Dezember 2011)

darf ich hier nach einem möglichen verkaufspreis für meinen rahmen fragen oder ist das verboten?


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Januar 2012)

Also Sundawn dein Bike ist echt Bombe! Gefällt mir sau gut! Darf ich mal fragen was dich der Spaß bis jetzt gekostet hat? Ist doch schon schweineteuer son Custombike! Hast du eigentlich nur den Rahmen gekauft und darauf aufgebaut oder hast du ein Komplettbike gekauft und dann Teile getauscht? Falls ja welches war denn die Basis?


----------



## sundawn77 (6. Januar 2012)

Hi 21XC12...

Danke Dir 

Hab mir das 2011er Rockzone gekauft und ein paar Teile umgebaut und die alten überwiegend verkauft.

Was ich genau bezahlt hab möchte ich lieber nicht wissen 
Geändert hab ich auf jeden Fall:

Lenker Spank Spike 777
Vorbau Easton Havoc (vom Dropzone)
Griffe ODI-Lock On
Felgen Spank Subrosa Evo 2012 + einem weiteren Laufradsatz Sun-Ringle Drift 2.1 in blau eloxiert (vom Trailflow)
Sattel Spank Subrosa fürn Park (sieht verboten aus, ist aber sau    bequem), ansonsten Kind Shock 950 mit schwarzem Farb-Kit + Selle   Italia XL 
Kurbel Shimano Saint mit E13 Bash
Pedale DMR Vault


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Januar 2012)

Ich find das ganze Bild echt stimmig! Passt alles super zusammen! Besser hätte ichs selbst auch nicht hinbekommen! Auch den Sattel find ich geil!


----------



## mompere (8. Januar 2012)

Ich werd mir wohl ein neues holen.......

Canyon torque Fr9 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (8. Januar 2012)

Das ist doch das Sitzrohr am Innenlager, oder?
Wie kann das da reißen? Oo


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. Januar 2012)

garantie?


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Januar 2012)

Bei nem 07er wohl nix mehr mit Garantie! Schon echt schei**e sowas! :-(
Bist wohl krass unterwegs im Bikepark mit deinem Torque oder?


----------



## xander_v (9. Januar 2012)

canyon hast doch 5 jahre bei materialfehlern, vorrausgesetzt es ist einer.


----------



## mompere (9. Januar 2012)

im album unterm bild steht auch wies dazu kam, erstmal großes lob an canyon dass das ding überhaupt so lang gehalten hat 

lager waren ausgeschlagen und bin trotzdem in wildbad aufm dh und hometrail unterwegs gewesen......
vor 4-5 wochen bin ich ein paarmal gut hinten eingeschlagen und da hab ich auch den riss entdeckt, damals wars nur 1cm sichtbar, jetzt nachm urlaub schauts so aus.....
hat wohl paar kräfte abbekommen die da normalerweise nicht wirken........

(ja ich weiss ich bin ein depp und hätts gleich richten sollen, des allerschlimmste ist dass ich für die ganze kacke eigentlich mein demo hab und ich dieses 2011 kaum gefahren bin.)

mal schaun das neue wird vielleicht wieder ein canyon


----------



## beetle (12. Januar 2012)

Hab mir mal für mein Nerve AM neue Laufräder bestellt. Fast genau das hier, nur halt mit Steckachse vorn. http://light-wolf.de/index.php?option=com_rsgalerie&task=Radsatz&rsID=393

Anfang März ist dann Bescherung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (12. Januar 2012)

Wow, nette Teile. Gute Wahl! Darf man fragen was du dafür gezahlt hast?


----------



## Cool Breeze (22. Januar 2012)

Kann ich diese Plastikscheibe zwischen Kassette und Speichen einfach entfernen oder braucht man dann als Ersatz einen Spaces oder ähnliches?


----------



## wolfi_b (22. Januar 2012)

Nein kannst du einfach entfernen.


----------



## xXJojoXx (22. Januar 2012)

Musst dazu auch nicht die Kassette abnehmen, fummel das Ding einfach mit einer halbwegs vernünftigen Schere raus


----------



## Cool Breeze (22. Januar 2012)

Die Schere ist jetzt zwar ruiniert, aber das Ding ist ab! Danke!


----------



## xXJojoXx (23. Januar 2012)

Ich sagte was von einer vernünftigen Schere


----------



## sundawn77 (23. Januar 2012)

gelöscht


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Januar 2012)

Wollte mal hier in die Runde werfen: "Was haltet ihr so vom Torque S5 Projekt?"
Wär das Bike bezahlbar? Freerider mit 12 kg? Wann kommt so ein Bike in Serie?


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Januar 2012)

Weiss Jemand was es kostet eine Fox Van 180 von weiss auf schwarz umzumodeln?
Seis per lackieren oder neuem Casting?


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Januar 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Weiss Jemand was es kostet eine Fox Van 180 von weiss auf schwarz umzumodeln?
> Seis per lackieren oder neuem Casting?



Ok, hat sich erledigt !

Welche Gabel ist "besser" ? Marzochhi 66 CR 2012 oder Totem RC2DH Coil 2012 oder doch dei Van 180 R?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (31. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mich nach der van rc2 für ne totem entschieden und bin nun glücklicher.
Zur 66 kann ich nix sagen, würde sie abet auch gerne mal testen.
Nach talas 32,36 und van werde ich bei rockshox bleiben.

Besser ist was einem besser gefällt. Kennst du keinen bei dem du mal eine der gabeln testen kannst.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Januar 2012)

Kannst Du mir ungefähr sagen was Dir an der Totem so gut gefällt bzw was Dir besser gefällt?


----------



## xander_v (31. Januar 2012)

vieles, zum einen läst sich ne totem einfacher warten, man bekommt alle ersatzteile und das zu vertretbaren preisen.
man kann sie easy auf luft umbauen, feder macht aber mehr spaß.
bei der van muss ich sagen das man dort die druckstufen besser wahrgenommen hat als bei der totem.
die einzige foxgabel die ich vom ansprechverhalten gut fand war die van, die 32 talas war ok und die 36 talas eine katastrophe.
die totem ging schon gleich am anfang sehr gut ist günstiger.
wie das bei der van mitlerweile mit dem kamashima ist kann ich nicht sagen, meine hatte das damals noch nicht.
am besten wäre es wenn du vergleichen kannst.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> wie das bei der van mitlerweile mit dem kamashima ist kann ich nicht sagen, meine hatte das damals noch nicht.


Dadurch ändert sich GAR nichts


----------



## acer8930 (1. Februar 2012)

hab ma ne frage zu canyon:
wenn man das bike nicht übers inet bestellt, sondern in koblenz abholt, erhält man dann rabatt und wenn ja wieviel?
will nur wissen ob sich die 75km aufwand lohnen oder ob ein bike vom örtlichen händler da besser ist


----------



## xander_v (1. Februar 2012)

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, jedenfalls hat es noch keiner von denen erzählt die es abgeholt haben.
sparst nur ein bischen geld wegen dem entfallenden versand und dem bikeguard.


----------



## Jogi (1. Februar 2012)

"Abholrabatt" gibts keinen. Höchstens ne Trinkflasche oder nen Schüsselanhänger 
Ich bin 200 km (einfache Strecke) gefahren, um mein Tork abzuholen und würds wieder machen. Loht sich dort hinzufahren. 
75 km ist ja quasi in der Nachbarschaft


----------



## acer8930 (1. Februar 2012)

na dann wirds wohl kein canyon 
zumal mir der Ã¶rtliche hÃ¤ndler sowieso noch zubehÃ¶r im wert von ca. 100â¬ dazugibt 


edit: aber mein hÃ¤ndler is 2km von meinem haus weg


----------



## xander_v (1. Februar 2012)

einfach zu süß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (1. Februar 2012)

Abholung lohnt sich auf jeden Fall ! Ist schon ein Erlebnis. Und wenn du warten musst bekommst du auch noch einen Kaffee oder was zu trinken umsonst


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2012)

acer8930 schrieb:


> zumal mir der örtliche händler sowieso noch zubehör im wert von ca. 100 dazugibt


...das ihn vielleicht 20-25 kostet  Wenn du deine Entscheidung davon abhängig machst, bist du mit einem Kauf beim örtlichen Händler vermutlich wirklich besser beraten.


----------



## acer8930 (2. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...das ihn vielleicht 20-25 kostet



Das mag sein, mich kostet das wenn ich alles einzeln nachkaufe mindestens nen hunderter


----------



## dvd4two (2. Februar 2012)

Heute hatte ich mein ersten ausritt mit meinem Trailflow und muss sagen es ist der Hammer besser als ich gedacht hätte, 

bei -8 bis -10 grad ist es nicht warm aber es hatt echt laune gemacht die 2 stunden unterwegs zu sein ich sag nur 

Danke Canyon für so ein tolles bike


----------



## xander_v (2. Februar 2012)

Bei den temperaturen sind die federelemente bstimmt ziemlich träge gewesen.
Bei uns waren es heute morgen gegen zehn -14°c,
da trinke ich lieber nen tee vor dem ofen 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dvd4two (2. Februar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> Bei den temperaturen sind die federelemente bstimmt ziemlich träge gewesen.
> Bei uns waren es heute morgen gegen zehn -14°c,
> da trinke ich lieber nen tee vor dem ofen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk


ich weiß nicht das beste wetter um zu fahren aber wen man das bike seit 
einer woche neu hat möchte man gerne ne runde drehen 
mir hat es so gejuckt in den fingern da musste ich mich einfach raufsetzen 
und losrollen,
und morgen soll es wieder schnee schneien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (2. Februar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht das beste wetter um zu fahren aber wen man das bike seit
> einer woche neu hat möchte man gerne ne runde drehen


 

Ein Torque in Hamburg ist wie mit dem Leo II zum Gotcha-Schießen gehen!! 

Beste Grüße an die alte Heimat!


----------



## xander_v (2. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem leo würde ich gerne sehen, gibt bestimmt nen dicken blauen fleck.
Kann ich verstehen, es gibt ja genügend leute die regelmäßig bei so wetter unterwegs sind.
Meins ist es aber nicht
Weichei eben

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sundawn77 (2. Februar 2012)

Ich würd mir auch in Hamburg nen Torque holen


----------



## dvd4two (2. Februar 2012)

Das Trailflow war für mich die bessere wahl ein FRX währ mir zu überdimensioniert, 

bevor ich in den dirt komme müsste ich 5-10 km weit fahren 

und das würde ich locker schaffen mit dem Trailflow, natürlich geht das auch mit ein FRX aber für meine bedürfnisse reicht das bike voll


----------



## christophersch (3. Februar 2012)

Also ich darf doch sehr bitten. 

KEINE VORURTEILE ÜBER HAMBURG!

auch wir können Big Air! (zudem wurde es auch hier entwickelt (das ist aber ein anderes Thema))


----------



## nukular2008 (5. Februar 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> "Abholrabatt" gibts keinen. Höchstens ne Trinkflasche oder nen Schüsselanhänger
> Ich bin 200 km (einfache Strecke) gefahren, um mein Tork abzuholen und würds wieder machen. Loht sich dort hinzufahren.
> 75 km ist ja quasi in der Nachbarschaft



Holt man sein Bike da eigentlich komplett montiert ab?

Und noch ne Frage: Ich hab momentan ein Auge auf das FRX Rockzone geworfen, Verfügbarkeit steht da auf KW25.
Ich will aber eigentlich erst nochmal das YT Noton 2.0 abwarten, was im April kommt. 
Kann man (basierend auf den Erfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren oder so) sagen wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit in 2 Monaten aussieht? Ist die dann auch 2 Monate nach hinten gewandert, oder wird die bei Mitte des Jahres bleiben?


----------



## xXJojoXx (5. Februar 2012)

Ja, man holt sein Bike dort komplett montiert ab  Sollte aber bei den meisten Autos kein Problem darstellen, wenn du das Vorderrad rausmachst...


----------



## DerMuckel (5. Februar 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Holt man sein Bike da eigentlich komplett montiert ab?
> 
> Und noch ne Frage: Ich hab momentan ein Auge auf das FRX Rockzone geworfen, Verfügbarkeit steht da auf KW25.
> Ich will aber eigentlich erst nochmal das YT Noton 2.0 abwarten, was im April kommt.
> Kann man (basierend auf den Erfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren oder so) sagen wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit in 2 Monaten aussieht? Ist die dann auch 2 Monate nach hinten gewandert, oder wird die bei Mitte des Jahres bleiben?


 
Ja, das Bike wird da komplett montiert und eingestellt übergeben. Mit ziemlich umfangreicher Einführung; für mich hat man sich ne gute Stunde Zeit genommen und jede noch so dumme Frage beantwortet . 

Bestell das FRX doch einfach und schau Dir im April das YT an. Die Bestellung vom FRX kannst Du ja jederzeit stornieren... das die Verfügbarkeit des FRX im April noch auf KW25 steht, mag ich einfach mal bezweifeln.

Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## dvd4two (5. Februar 2012)

moin leude.
kann mir einer sagen warum bei den FRX Playzone bei der Verfügbarkeit 
in der größe M steht "keine Angabe"?


----------



## nukular2008 (5. Februar 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Ja, man holt sein Bike dort komplett montiert ab  Sollte aber bei den meisten Autos kein Problem darstellen, wenn du das Vorderrad rausmachst...



Wenn dann würde ich eh per Bahn anreisen, für 4,50 (Fahrradticket) kann ich keine 400km mit dem Auto fahren 



DerMuckel schrieb:


> Ja, das Bike wird da komplett montiert und eingestellt übergeben. Mit ziemlich umfangreicher Einführung; für mich hat man sich ne gute Stunde Zeit genommen und jede noch so dumme Frage beantwortet .


Super 


DerMuckel schrieb:


> Bestell das FRX doch einfach und schau Dir im April das YT an. Die Bestellung vom FRX kannst Du ja jederzeit stornieren... das die Verfügbarkeit des FRX im April noch auf KW25 steht, mag ich einfach mal bezweifeln.



Ja, ich denke so werde ich es machen, ist wohl am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (7. Februar 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Wenn dann würde ich eh per Bahn anreisen, für 4,50 (Fahrradticket) kann ich keine 400km mit dem Auto fahren



Dann musst du es ja garnicht auseinander nehmen  Wenn du lieb fragst, bekommst du dort sogar noch Sonderwünsche erfüllt: Mir hat die Bremsleitungsverlegung am Tretlager nicht gefallen, wurde kurzerhand geändert. Außerdem wurde noch der normale Schnellspanner, auf meinen Wunsch, gegen den DT Swiss Spanner getauscht.


----------



## werrabike (11. Februar 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Wenn dann würde ich eh per Bahn anreisen, für 4,50 (Fahrradticket) kann ich keine 400km mit dem Auto fahren


Gute Rechnung  Nur benötigst dann auch noch ein Fahrschein für dich  Also wirst du mit 5 Euro nicht ganz hinkommen.

Grüße, Enrico


----------



## nukular2008 (11. Februar 2012)

werrabike schrieb:


> Gute Rechnung  Nur benötigst dann auch noch ein Fahrschein für dich  Also wirst du mit 5 Euro nicht ganz hinkommen.
> 
> Grüße, Enrico



Bin Student --> hab ein NRW Ticket  Nur wenn ich den VRR verlasse (und Koblenz liegt da dummerweise nicht mehr drin^^) muss ich noch ein Fahrradticket dazukaufen, aber das ist verkraftbar


----------



## sundawn77 (12. Februar 2012)

Möchte hier Jemand seinen schwarzen Drift 2.1 Laufradsatz gegen einen neuen blauen tauschen?


----------



## sundawn77 (12. Februar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35160025"]2012 reel on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit,

ich werf mal meine frage hier rein ohne n neuen thread aufzumachen,

könnt ihr mir die unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Nerve Bikes erklären, also zwischen AM XC und MR? Wo deren Stärken sind und für welchen Einsatzbereich sie verwendet werden.

Danke


----------



## Tshikey (13. Februar 2012)

... mal so auf die schnelle:

nervce-am = all mountain, federweg 140mm, für touren, gröberes gelände, trails u. auch kleinere sprünge, 
gabel absenkbar, meist mit variostütze, sitzhaltung rel. entspannt, ca. 13 kg

nerve-xc = cross-country, federweg 120mm, das "ein-für-alles-bike", vor allem für längere touren, leichte, 
nicht zu verblockte trails, auch kleinere "wurzel-hüpfer", entspannte, leicht sportliche sitzhaltung, ca. 11,8 kg

nerve-mr = marathon, federweg 100mm, auf vortrieb ausgelegt, vor allem für waldautobahnen, 
trails sollten nicht zu wurzelig / verblockt sein, sitzhaltung sportlich, ca. 11 kg

 tshikey


----------



## dvd4two (13. Februar 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> 2012 reel on Vimeo



warum so ein Video hier drinne


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Februar 2012)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... mal so auf die schnelle:
> 
> nervce-am = all mountain, federweg 140mm, für touren, gröberes gelände, trails u. auch kleinere sprünge,
> gabel absenkbar, meist mit variostütze, sitzhaltung rel. entspannt, ca. 13 kg
> ...



Danke, dann werd ich mir am ende des Jahres wohl ein AM 7 oder XC 8 holen. Das XC konnte ich beim Testival in Brixen schon mal Probefahren, vllt bekomm ich heuer ein AM, mal guggn wie sich das so fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (13. Februar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> warum so ein Video hier drinne



Warum nicht? ;-)


----------



## christophersch (13. Februar 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> 2012 reel on Vimeo



das Video ist der Hammer, aber den Song kann ich echt nicht mehr hören...


----------



## sundawn77 (13. Februar 2012)

Will auch so nen Heli


----------



## esprit70 (17. Februar 2012)

Mir reicht der VW_BUS


----------



## dvd4two (17. Februar 2012)

Weiß jemand ob in der Gabe beim Trailflow ein 10mm Distanzstück 
drinne ist? 

Normal hat die ja 180mm Federweg beim Werk Trailflow 170mm,
und kann man die ausbauen?


----------



## xander_v (17. Februar 2012)

Wenn auf de hompage steht das sie 170mm hat kann man sie auf 180mm umbauen.
steht irgendwo bebildert im torque threat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loods (20. Februar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob in der Gabe beim Trailflow ein 10mm Distanzstück
> drinne ist?
> 
> Normal hat die ja 180mm Federweg beim Werk Trailflow 170mm,
> und kann man die ausbauen?




Hier ein Bild dazu aus meinem Foto-Album:


----------



## dvd4two (20. Februar 2012)

Loods schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild dazu aus meinem Foto-Album:


ah danke dir ist es das stück hinter der feder?
hast du deins auch ausgebaut, wie ist das fahrverhalten mit 180 mm


----------



## Loods (21. Februar 2012)

Ja es ist der Spacer am rechten bzw. oberen Ende der Feder.
Ich mag das Rad mit 180mm an der Front. Besonders beim Downhill ist der flachere Lenkwinkel schon was nettes. Beim Uphill hab ich an einer Stelle, an der ich mit 170 gerade noch so mit dem Vorderrad auf dem Boden geblieben bin, gemerkt, dass ich mit 180 jetzt leicht abhebe.
Wahrscheinlich brauch ich die 180 nicht, aber ich wollte den Spacer einfach zum Gewichtsparen ausbauen 

Edit: Wieso sieht eigentlich meine Hand wie frisch vom Grill aus ...


----------



## speichenquaeler (22. Februar 2012)

Loods schrieb:


> Edit: Wieso sieht eigentlich meine Hand wie frisch vom Grill aus ...


 

Für die deutlich sichtbaren weissen Knöchel gibts im englischen einen Begriff..."White-Knuckle-Driver"!

Die bekommt meine Freundin immer wenn in schnell gefahrenen Ecken Ihr Hinterrad übersteuert!  

Beste Grüße


----------



## bubutz2000 (26. Februar 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hi 21XC12...
> Kind Shock 950 mit schwarzem Farb-Kit



Hi, dann weißt Du sicher, wie man den farbigen oberen Abschlußring austauscht. Habe mich da noch nicht rangetraut.


----------



## Sado-Uwe (27. Februar 2012)

Hi ! 

Das hier habe ich gerade im lokalen Unterforum gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=567672


Sado-Uwe


----------



## SLXDriver (14. März 2012)

Kann man in ein 2010er Vertride eine Boxxer einbauen? Ich habe von verschieden Personen verschiedene Meinungen gehört, also Technisch ja, die einen meinen garantie verliert man dadurch, andere meinen man verliert sie nicht... Von der Einbauhöhe ist es ja scheinbar gleich wie die Totem, also müsste das doch kein Problem sein??

gruß


----------



## Hardtail94 (14. März 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Kann man in ein 2010er Vertride eine Boxxer einbauen? Ich habe von verschieden Personen verschiedene Meinungen gehört, also Technisch ja, die einen meinen garantie verliert man dadurch, andere meinen man verliert sie nicht... Von der Einbauhöhe ist es ja scheinbar gleich wie die Totem, also müsste das doch kein Problem sein??
> 
> gruß



Soweit ICH gelesen habe kann man mit dem passenden (Reduzier)konus für den Steuersatz eine Boxxer einbauen, man verliert jedoch die Garantie auf den Rahmen, da dieser nicht für 200mm vorne zugelassen ist.
Die Boxxer hat die gleiche Einbauhöhe wie die Totem, doch mit dem gleichen SAG ahst du bei der Boxxer einen steileren Lenkwinkel, denn 30% von 200mm sind mehr als 30% von 180mm...


----------



## SLXDriver (14. März 2012)

Dann müsst ich ja meine Garantie verlieren wenn ich meine totem so voll pumpe das ich nur noch 5% SAG habe


----------



## Hardtail94 (14. März 2012)

Du verlierst die Garantie nicht aufgrund deines SAG's, sondern weil die Boxxer eine Doppelbrückengabel ist, die im Bereich des Steuersohrs viel steifer ist und somit die Kräfte stärker auf den Rahmen und somit auf die Schweißnähte überträgt.
Bei einer Singelcrown wie z.B. der Totem "flext" das Steuerrohr noch ein bisschn und hebelt nicht so stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (14. März 2012)

Ok das macht mehr sinn? Kann das einer bestätigen? Ich hab in Wildbad damals einen Canyon angestellten getroffen der das derzeitige FRX getestet hatte, er meinte eigentlich müsste es kein Problem sein er wusste es aber nicht und wollte mit deshalb nichts falsches sagen ...


----------



## Hardtail94 (14. März 2012)

Jop, also ich hab in meinem 2011er Torque auch eine Boxxer und das hält bisher und lasst sich auch gut fahren. Sollte, sofern du die Karre nicht gegen den Baum wickelst, auch nicht viel passieren, bei mir ält es jedenfalls bis jetzt.


----------



## SLXDriver (14. März 2012)

So hab ich mr das auch vorgestellt, wenn meine Garantie weg ist ist das für mich aber kein Kompromiss ..:/


----------



## bikemaster2010 (16. März 2012)

servus,

ich mÃ¶chte mein canyon am 6.0 etwas pimpen, da mir das gesamtgewicht von ca. 13,8 kg einfach zu hoch ist. es ist das model aus dem jahr 2010.

andere schlappen incl. laufrÃ¤der und neue kurbel + schaltung sollen dran.

was sagt ihr dazu ? was wÃ¼rde sinn machen. ich mÃ¶chte nicht mehr als 500â¬ incl. montage ausgeben.


----------



## xander_v (16. März 2012)

für das budget bekommst du nicht alles was du haben willst.
ich würde wenn mehr ausgeben oder nach und nach die teile kaufen.
an der schaltung lässt sich denke ich nicht so viel spaaren, höchstens eine andere kassette wenn eine schwere wie die deore verbaut ist.

laufräder und kurbel lohnt sich wohl am ehesten, man kann aber auch nicht wirklich was aussagekräftiges sagen wenn du nicht die teile nennst welche du tauschen willst.

also was ist es für eine kurbel, was für laufräder und wie schwer usw.


----------



## bikemaster2010 (16. März 2012)

ich wollte als erstes die fetten 2,4er durch 2,2er schlappen ersetzen.
LR sind alexrims, gewicht kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## 4Stroke (17. März 2012)

Suche 1,5" Gabelkonus für den Canyon Torque ES Steuersatz.
Angebote per pn.


----------



## 4Stroke (6. April 2012)

Suche Rock Shox Reverb in 31,6 für mein Canyon.
Wenn jemand noch eine hat, gebraucht oder vom Neurad pn an mich mit Angebot.


----------



## Cool Breeze (23. April 2012)

Weiß jemand welche Vorbaulänge ein Canyon Nerve XC*W* aus 2011 hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (23. April 2012)

Moin du
Hab grad mal in meinem Katalog von 2011 geblättert.
Das einzige, was ich dort an Infos diesbezüglich gefunden hab, 
war eine Auflistung der Geometrie des Nerve XC:

XS (16") = 75 mm Vorbaulänge / nur W-Model
S (16,5") = 75 mm Vorbaulänge
M (18,5") = 90 mm Vorbaulänge
L (20") = 100 mm Vorbaulänge
XL (22") = 110 mm Vorbaulänge

Zu den jeweiligen XC und XCW-Modellen stand nichts weiteres an Infos.
Vielleicht sind die Vorbaulängen bei den Damen- wie bei den Herrenmodellen gleich und 
nur von der Rahmengröße unterschiedlich: 
also S-Rahmen bei den Damen und bei S-Rahmen der Männer besitzen die gleiche Vorbaulänge...
Schätze ich mal.


----------



## FreerideNRW (24. April 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Jop, also ich hab in meinem 2011er Torque auch eine Boxxer und das hält bisher und lasst sich auch gut fahren. Sollte, sofern du die Karre nicht gegen den Baum wickelst, auch nicht viel passieren, bei mir ält es jedenfalls bis jetzt.



Wieso macht man sowas?


----------



## stonehill (25. April 2012)

Um vorne mehr Federweg zu haben?


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. April 2012)

IBC-Fame. zu 100%


----------



## wholeStepDown (29. Mai 2012)

weiss vllt jemand (am besten n MINI Fahrer), ob der Canyon Bike Karton in den normalen MINI hinten rein passt?
ich vermute ja mal eher nein... wo bestellt man sich das bike eigentlich hin, wenn man es von der Arbeitsstelle nicht nach Hause transportieren kann? DHL auf Samstag bestellen (geht das überhaupt)?


----------



## knuspi (29. Mai 2012)

Ich schätze auch nicht dass der Karton in den Mini passt. DHL auf einen Tag bestellen geht soweit ich weiß auch nicht. Am besten leiht man sich ein großes Auto, mit dem man den Karton abholen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (30. Mai 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> weiss vllt jemand (am besten n MINI Fahrer), ob der Canyon Bike Karton in den normalen MINI hinten rein passt?
> ich vermute ja mal eher nein... wo bestellt man sich das bike eigentlich hin, wenn man es von der Arbeitsstelle nicht nach Hause transportieren kann? DHL auf Samstag bestellen (geht das überhaupt)?


 

In meinen Wagen passt auch kein Karton...dafür aber in ein handelsübliches Taxi (z.B. W210...W212...)...einfach ein Taxi als Lastesel mißbrauchen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## stonehill (30. Mai 2012)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ich schätze auch nicht dass der Karton in den Mini passt. DHL auf einen Tag bestellen geht soweit ich weiß auch nicht. Am besten leiht man sich ein großes Auto, mit dem man den Karton abholen kann



Pack es doch nach der Arbeit aus und lass den Karton erst einmal da. Mit umgelegter Rückbank und demontierten Rädern sollte das Ding doch reinpassen.


----------



## Xah88 (30. Mai 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> weiss vllt jemand (am besten n MINI Fahrer), ob der Canyon Bike Karton in den normalen MINI hinten rein passt?
> ich vermute ja mal eher nein... wo bestellt man sich das bike eigentlich hin, wenn man es von der Arbeitsstelle nicht nach Hause transportieren kann? DHL auf Samstag bestellen (geht das überhaupt)?



In nen Mazda 2 (altes Modell) ging der Karton rein und es sollte defintiv gehen, wenn du alleine fährst und den Beifahrersitz umklappen kannst...


----------



## belphegore (2. Juni 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> weiss vllt jemand (am besten n MINI Fahrer), ob der Canyon Bike Karton in den normalen MINI hinten rein passt?



Ich glaub auch nicht das Du den reinbekommst, hier mal die Abmessungen:
1310 x 310 x 830mm, 1320 x 280 x 710mm, (1160 x 310 x 760mm)

Kommt drauf an welches Bike zu bestellt hast...

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=15&supportcenter_articles_id=150&page=1


----------



## wholeStepDown (3. Juni 2012)

.. ein strive, und das wird da nicht aufgeführt. aber ich geh nachher einfach ma ausmessen (wobei ich wenig hoffnung habe).


----------



## belphegore (3. Juni 2012)

Da es nur die drei Bikeguards gibt, wird es wohl der erste oder zweite sein.

@Hardtail94
Wieviel wiegt das Bike jetzt und wieviel vorher?


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Juni 2012)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Chain Reaction Cycles. Hab da bestellt und die haben zur Zeit ne Gutscheinaktion. 20 â¬ Rabatt ab 135 â¬ Bestellwert. Die haben mir den Rabatt nicht abgezogen und bei der Zahlung (Paypal) hat der Wechselkurs auch noch mit 5 â¬ zu buche geschlagen. Hab dann mal ganz lieb nachgefragt was da schiefgelaufen ist. Antwort 1: Der Gutscheincode FG1 ist unserem System nicht bekannt! Antwort 2: Tut uns leid bla, bla, bla... Die Aktion ist "angeblich" am 30.05. gestartet und ich hab am 29.05. bestellt. Ich weiÃ 100 % das die Gutscheinaktion schon lÃ¤nger lÃ¤uft. WeiÃ jemand ob die Retoure kostenlos ist??? Dann kÃ¶nnen die Ihr Zeugs behalten!!! Bei CRC sind manche Kunden gut und andere besser!!! Bei mir definitv das letzte mal! Kulanz = Nullkommanix!!!!


----------



## Xah88 (4. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Chain Reaction Cycles. Hab da bestellt und die haben zur Zeit ne Gutscheinaktion. 20  Rabatt ab 135  Bestellwert. Die haben mir den Rabatt nicht abgezogen und bei der Zahlung (Paypal) hat der Wechselkurs auch noch mit 5  zu buche geschlagen. Hab dann mal ganz lieb nachgefragt was da schiefgelaufen ist. Antwort 1: Der Gutscheincode FG1 ist unserem System nicht bekannt! Antwort 2: Tut uns leid bla, bla, bla... Die Aktion ist "angeblich" am 30.05. gestartet und ich hab am 29.05. bestellt. Ich weiß 100 % das die Gutscheinaktion schon länger läuft. Weiß jemand ob die Retoure kostenlos ist??? Dann können die Ihr Zeugs behalten!!! Bei CRC sind manche Kunden gut und andere besser!!! Bei mir definitv das letzte mal! Kulanz = Nullkommanix!!!!



vor 5min trudelte bei mir eine Mail mit den Codes rein, also müssten die sogar bis Donnerstag gültig sein...die Mail kann ich dir im Notfall auch weiterleiten...


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Juni 2012)

Habs mit freundlichen Worten versucht!! Die wollen mir die Gutschrift nicht geben!!! Sau mies!!!  Tja, dann haben die halt einen Kunden weniger!!! Bin mal gespannt ob überhaupt was kommt und ob alles frei von Mängeln ist!! Ich bin jetzt voreingenommen, da die so unkulant sind! Kann ich kostenlos zurücksenden???


----------



## Xah88 (4. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Habs mit freundlichen Worten versucht!! Die wollen mir die Gutschrift nicht geben!!! Sau mies!!!  Tja, dann haben die halt einen Kunden weniger!!! Bin mal gespannt ob überhaupt was kommt und ob alles frei von Mängeln ist!! Ich bin jetzt voreingenommen, da die so unkulant sind! Kann ich kostenlos zurücksenden???



Ja kannst du, manchmal zickt DHL wegen Royal Mail, aber sie müssen es annehmen....Hast du deine Bestellung denn nicht auf Vorhandensein des Gutscheines geprüft, bevor du sie final abgesendet hast ?

CRC ist halt partiell wie ein Versenderbike...läuft alles einwandfrei ist es günstiger als die Konkurrenz, aber laufen Sachen schief kann man sich gehörig ärgern...

Wünsche dir viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (4. Juni 2012)

War halt meine erste Bestellung dort! Der Fehler liegt wohl bei mir!! Aber ich finde dennoch das es keinen Grund gibt mich als Kunden schlechter zu stellen wie andere weil ich bei der Bestellung nicht drauf geachtet habe das denen ihr System auch den Code frisst. Ich meine den Code eingetippt zu haben. Aber sowas sollte doch durch ne Mail leicht zu bereinigen sein. Sollte man meinen... Hab bei Paypal den Fall als Konflikt gemeldet, da ich mich ungern verarschen lasse! Ich bleib immer schön höflich und freundlich, aber sollte auch das nicht helfen ist CRC für mich gestorben!


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juni 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> CRC ist halt partiell wie ein Versenderbike...läuft alles einwandfrei ist es günstiger als die Konkurrenz, aber laufen Sachen schief kann man sich gehörig ärgern...


Naja, nicht mehr wirklich... mittlerweile ist CRC kaum noch bei irgendwas nennenswert billiger als die üblichen Verdächtigen der deutschen Onlineshops. Der Laden lohnt sich eigentlich nur noch bei Angeboten oder Gutscheinaktionen.




21XC12 schrieb:


> ... Der Fehler liegt wohl bei mir!! ...


Ganz ehrlich, wenn du den Fehler selbst begangen hast, kannst du doch wohl nicht ernsthaft CRC den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe schieben wollen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Die Tatsache, dass du die Bestellung vorm Abschicken nicht kontrolliert hast und auch bei PayPal der "falsche" Betrag gebucht wurde (nachdem er dort von dir bestätigt wurde!), ist doch eigentlich eindeutig? Fehler machen und drauf warten oder sogar drauf pochen, dass andere dafür bezahlen... sorry, aber das ist echt vermessen!  Das sogar bei PayPal zu melden und den Unschuldigen zu spielen ist eine blanke Frechheit.

Nur so am Rande: im Kleingedruckten der Gutscheinaktion steht "Dieser Rabatt-Gutschein kann nicht rückwirkend angewandt werden" ...noch Fragen?


----------



## wholeStepDown (5. Juni 2012)

ich hab schon 4-5 ma bei CRC bestellt- war bisher immer zufrieden (hatte aber auch nie was zu beanstanden/reklamieren). 
FÃ¼r mich sind es nicht primÃ¤r die Angebote,wegen denen ich bei CRC bestellt, sondern weil sie mir auch ne einzelne Schraube versandfrei zuschicken wÃ¼rden- welcher deutsche Mailorder liefert denn unabhÃ¤ngig vom Bestellwert fÃ¼r 0â¬ Versandkosten?

Im Falle einer Reklamation wÃ¼rde ich aber schnell handeln; die 14 Tage gelten aber dem Tag des Versands. Bei mir hat es auch mal 6-7 Tage gedauert, bis das Paket da war- wenn man dann noch rumtrÃ¶delt kann es knapp werden.


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2012)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn du den Fehler selbst begangen hast, kannst du doch wohl nicht ernsthaft CRC den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe schieben wollen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du meinst!! Dann bin ich halt frech!!  Ja, ich bin der Teufel in Person!!  Und? Ich schick die Ware kostenlos zurÃ¼ck und gut ist! Bekomme den vollen Betrag erstattet laut der netten Dame mit der ich heute telefoniert habe. Ich kÃ¶nnte theoretisch neu bestellen mit Gutschein und in â¬. Aber ich hab kein Bock auf CRC!!! Hab schon oft im Ausland geordert und keiner hat die Sache so verkompliziert wie CRC! Ich hab der Frau den Vorschlag gemacht CRC soll mir TenBugz erstatten und die Sache is vergessen. Nichtmal das war im Rahmen des machbaren!! Da muss ich sagen: "Leider $cheiÃe!" Aber was soll's!! Mich sind die los!!  So bezahlen die den Versand und haben nix davon und ich hab keinen Verlust! Bumm!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juni 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Im Falle einer Reklamation würde ich aber schnell handeln; die 14 Tage gelten aber dem Tag des Versands. Bei mir hat es auch mal 6-7 Tage gedauert, bis das Paket da war- wenn man dann noch rumtrödelt kann es knapp werden.


Schwachsinn! Die 14 Tage gelten (frühestens) ab Zustellung. Ist so im Fernabsatzgesetz nachzulesen.




21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich schick die Ware kostenlos zurück und gut ist! Bekomme den vollen Betrag erstattet laut der netten Dame mit der ich heute telefoniert habe. [...] So bezahlen die den Versand und haben nix davon und ich hab keinen Verlust! Bumm!


Naja, wie du meinst, ist dein gutes Recht.

Ich habe schon >10 mal dort bestellt und bis auf teils extrem chaotische Verpackungsart (haben sie aber mittlerweile deutlich verbessert) hatte ich noch nie Grund zur Beanstandung.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Juni 2012)

Was sagt ihr zu meiner neuen Nussschale??!





Hab den Helm 80,00 â¬ unter UVP gekauft. Leider sind mir ein paar winzige Haarrisse aufgefallen und zwar wo der Kinnriemen am Helm vernietet ist. Hier mal ein Bild.





Der Riss ist von Innen nicht zu sehen! Scheint nur im Klarlack, also der OberflÃ¤che zu sein. WÃ¼rdet Ihr umtauschen? Oder Preisminderung verlangen?


----------



## Hardtail94 (7. Juni 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> @Hardtail94
> Wieviel wiegt das Bike jetzt und wieviel vorher?



...wenn ich das wüsst 
Sollte so um die 17kg liegen, aber Gewicht interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich, hauptsache es ist fahrbar und geht nicht alle 2wochen kaputt


----------



## stromb6 (10. Juni 2012)

Ich würde den Helm zurück schicken. Wenn ich Sachen bestelle will ich diese in unversehrtem Zustand erhalten. Meine persönlich Meinung. Ich geb im Jahr so viel Geld für Bikes und Ausrüstung aus das mir ein paar Euro mehr oder weniger herzlich egal sind.


----------



## sundawn77 (26. Juni 2012)

weiß Jemand eine Adresse wo man Titanfedern für 241er FOX DHX RC Dämpfer bekommen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (28. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Scheint nur im Klarlack, also der Oberfläche zu sein. Würdet Ihr umtauschen? Oder Preisminderung verlangen?



Umtauschen, wenn's um die Sicherheit geht! Wer weiß was sich unter dem Lack auftut? Möglicherweise hat der Helm ja doch was abbekommen, auch wenn's nicht durchgeht...


----------



## DerWahnsinn (29. Juni 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> weiß Jemand eine Adresse wo man Titanfedern für 241er FOX DHX RC Dämpfer bekommen kann?



Hi,
versuch ma die
http://www.bikeinsel.com/
http://www.bikeonlineshop.at/
evtl auch
CRC (Nuke Proof)

3" passt auch noch ! und ist etwas leichter !

Gruß


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

Fährt hier Jemand einen 661 Evo Comp 2 Helm und kann mir sagen, welche Goggle er verwendet?

Hab eine von Spy Optics, komme damit aber nicht klar, drükt sehr auf die Nase.
Brauche also eher eine flachere Goggle. Ist die Oakley weniger hoch als die Spy ?

Weiss das Jemand?


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. Juli 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Fährt hier Jemand einen 661 Evo Comp 2 Helm und kann mir sagen, welche Goggle er verwendet?
> 
> Hab eine von Spy Optics, komme damit aber nicht klar, drükt sehr auf die Nase.
> Brauche also eher eine flachere Goggle. Ist die Oakley weniger hoch als die Spy ?
> ...


 

Ja...zum Helm diese:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k597/a64674/blur-b2-goggle-schwarz.html

Keine Ahnung wie hoch diese ist, und ob Sie in deiner Visage  funktioniert...einfach mal probieren!

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2012)

Ja was jetzt, Evo oder Comp?  Vom Ischgl-Foto her würde ich mal sagen, es müsste der Comp 2 sein? Ich habe einen Evo und da passen meine beiden Spy Goggles (Magneto und Alloy) perfekt, auch die Smith Stance passt einwandfrei. Oakley Goggles sind so viel ich weiß eher recht hoch. Welche Spy hast du denn? Die Alloy ist eigentlich relativ flach.


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

Ähhh...den Comp 2, sorry!

Hab die Spy Optics Occult


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2012)

Ok, die sieht schon recht hoch aus, ich vermute etwa vergleichbar wie meine Magneto, die sitzt schon absolut press im Helm, drückt bei mir aber nicht, ich habe allerdings auch einen schmalen Nasenrücken.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Evo mit der Alloy, die ist schon etwas flacher. Gibts bei CRC relativ günstig, auch die Ersatzgläser sind nicht teuer.

Seit ich meine Smith habe (die Ignitor Mirror Gläser sind der Überhammer!), habe ich allerdings fast nur noch diese auf.  Die ist aber eine ganze Ecke teurer, habe ich mir auch nur im Endseason-Ausverkauf geleistet...


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

Wo hast die Smith denn her? Ist die auch relativ flach?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2012)

Ja, die ist auch zumindest flacher als die Magneto. Ich habe die letztes Jahr im Herbst als Auslaufmodell im Engelhorn Sports in Mannheim gekauft, nix online. Kannst ja mal schauen -> "Smith Stance" (ist eine Snow Goggle) und drauf achten, dass sie das Ignitor Mirror Glas hat. Das ist leicht orange getönt (wirkt wie ein "Lichtverstärker" und verbessert die Kontraste) und leicht verspiegelt (nimmt zumindest die Helligkeitsspitzen raus und ist nicht zu dunkel, passt gerade für viele hell/dunkel Wechsel im Wald sehr gut), ist mMn das perfekte Glas für alles.


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

Danke für den Tip


----------



## sundawn77 (13. Juli 2012)

Willingen !!!!!! YYEEAAHH

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Hot-off-the-Press-UCI-2013-World-Cup-Calendar-Announced.html


----------



## stanleydobson (1. August 2012)

Hallo

Ich hab ne doofe frage aber vielleichg beantwortet sie mir ja doch jemand

Und zwar würde mich die ausstattung im direkten vergleich interessieren vom canyon nerve mr 7.0 (wahrscheinlich 2011er) gegen das grand canyon 7.0 (aktuelle)

Ist das nerve klar überlegen? Oder nur knapp? Oder hat sogar schlechtere teile?
Und ja ich weiß, fully vs hardtail


----------



## knuspi (1. August 2012)

Da wohl kaum jemand die Ausstattung vom (wahrscheinlich) 2011er MR 7.0 im Kopf hat wäre es vielleicht hilfreich, wenn du diese mit anbringst


----------



## stanleydobson (1. August 2012)

knuspi schrieb:


> Da wohl kaum jemand die Ausstattung vom (wahrscheinlich) 2011er MR 7.0 im Kopf hat wäre es vielleicht hilfreich, wenn du diese mit anbringst



Dann halt vom aktuellen   ist wohl wirklich einfacher...weis auch net ob am 2011er nerve was anders war !?


----------



## MikeZ (2. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Dann halt vom aktuellen   ist wohl wirklich einfacher...weis auch net ob am 2011er nerve was anders war !?



Daß du auf der Canon-Homepage beim jeweiligen Bike einen "Bike vergleichen"-Button findest, weisst du?

Abgesehen davon gibt es aktuell kein MR 7.0.....


----------



## stanleydobson (2. August 2012)

So comments liebe ich

Wird dann wohl das 8.0 sein

Was bringt mir der vergleich wenn ich nicht weis welche teile besser sind !?

Sind die maguras besser als die formulars
Die xt besser als die slx
Usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (2. August 2012)

Ich helfe ja normalerweise gerne, aber ein wenig Selbstinitiative ist doch wohl drin. Ob eine XT besser als eine SLX ist lässt sich mit 3 s googlen beantworten. Verschaffe dir doch erstmal einen generellen Überblick und frage dann konkret nach.


----------



## knuspi (2. August 2012)

Übrigens unterscheidet sich die Ausstattung sehr oft von einem Modell zum Vorjahresmodell. Am besten wäre wirklich, wenn du die Ausstattung mal rausfindest und hier postest. Der Vergleich mit dem aktuellen Modell bringt da recht wenig.


----------



## Guphil (9. August 2012)

Hab


----------



## MikeZ (9. August 2012)

Auf diese Frage gibt es mindestens soviele Antworten wie Biker hier angemeldet sind...
Kannst du dein Knarzen genauer lokalisieren?
Ansonsten würde ich mal damit anfangen, alle Schrauben zu kontrollieren, vom Sattel angefangen bis runter zum Tretlager und Hinterbau...


----------



## Guphil (9. August 2012)

ok


----------



## 4Stroke (9. August 2012)

Guphil schrieb:


> Habe schon die hinterbauschrauben und alle anderen schrauben kontrolliert und nachgezogen. Aber es knarzt immer noch
> Es hört sich so an als ob es von der Kurbel oder vom Tretlager kommt.



Bei Alurahmen schwer zu lokalisieren wenn man bloß "hinhört".
Bei mir hat WD40 im Steuerrohr Abhilfe geschaffen. Seitdem ist nie wieder etwas aufgetreten.


----------



## simdiem (10. August 2012)

Pedale rausschrauben, fetten und neu einschrauben. Gegen das Vibrieren am Hinterbau hilft ein neues Ausrichten des Bremssattels. Eventuell, die Bremsbeläge mit 180er Schleifpapier auf einer planen Fläche abschleifen und dann neu einbremsen.

Viel Erfolg
Gruß Simon


----------



## Guphil (10. August 2012)




----------



## 4Stroke (10. August 2012)

Guphil schrieb:


> Das mit dem neuen ausrichten hat funktioniert.  DANKE!
> Mit dem knarzen muss ich noch mal schauen, es ist ein bisschen besser geworden.



knarzen?
Nimmst du für die Kette WD40?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (10. August 2012)

Kurbel abbauen, lagersitze säubern und wieder zusammenbauen. Freuen das ruhe ist. :-D


----------



## stanleydobson (10. August 2012)

boah musste gerade meinen ersten reifen bzw schlauchwechsel vollziehen in 30 jahren

Soweit so gut, war alles fertig, rad wieder dran gemacht, dachte ixh ein schleifen zu hören.
Also leg ich wieder hand an den hebel den man löst ums rad abzubauen und dreh bissle dran rum und jetzt bekomm ich diesen spanner nicht mehr runter  auf der gegenseite die mutter scheint sich einfach zu drehen wenn ich drann schraube,aber sie löst sich nicht mehr bzw lässt sich nicht mehr abschrauben

Was kann man da machen?? Spätestens beim nächsten reifenwechsel muss das hinterteil ja ab 

Edit :
Habs mit ner zange geschafft....learning by doing, aus fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich


----------



## Guphil (10. August 2012)

no


----------



## Xah88 (10. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> boah musste gerade meinen ersten reifen bzw schlauchwechsel vollziehen in 30 jahren



Dann machst du was falsch....


----------



## ComebackKid82 (12. August 2012)

Speedzone ist endlich zusammen geschraubt. Erster Eindruck, geil! Allerdings schlabbern die Griffe und fühlen sich nicht gut an, leider ein kratzer auf dem oberrohr. Die Klicks beim festschrauben der Achse vorne konnte man kaum hören. Warum gibt's nur bei der oberen kettenstrebe nen Schutz? Und der Reifendruck mit 3,5 bar scheint mir sehr hoch... Nach meinem norco a line bin ich von der Wendigkeit und vom Gewicht absolut angetan. Die einstellmoglichkeiten der Gabel fordern mich nach der 888 RCv sicherlich noch! Sehr geiles Teil!


----------



## stanleydobson (13. August 2012)

Sag mal könnt ihr auf euren bikes aufrecht sitzen und  mit ajsgestreckten armen den lenker ergreifen!?

Ich erreiche den lenker dann gerade so mit den fingern....bräuchte ich dann nen kürzeren vorbau?

Grund: in der sportlichen sitzposition schmerzen mir immer  och die vorderen sitzknochen...wenn ich aufrecht sitze dann sitze ich auf den hinteren sitzknochen und spure da vorerst nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (13. August 2012)

Kann mir mal einer sagen, wie der normale Ablauf einer Bestellung bei Canyon ist? Als ich das FRX6.0Speedzone bestellt habe, sagte die Website Lieferung kw33, auf der Bestellbestätigung stand voraussichtliche Lieferung kw32.

Am Freitag bekam ich eine Email das Geld wäre da, gerade habe ich versucht an der Hotline rauszufinden, wann das Rad verschickt wird, die Dame konnte mir das aber nicht sagen, kam irgendwie nicht so ganz mit ihrem Computer zu recht...

Wie lange vor Versand wird man denn informiert?


----------



## xander_v (13. August 2012)

Ich wurde glaube ich erst beim Versandtag informiert


----------



## othu (13. August 2012)

Und vorher hast du auch keinen fixen Liefertermin bekommen?


----------



## ComebackKid82 (13. August 2012)

Ich hab den Termin der Woche bekommen und dann am Tag der Kommissionierung und am Tag des Versands eine E-Mail.


Ich ärgere mich gerade sehr, hab mein Rad zusammengebaut und gemerkt, dass es nicht nur einen Kratzer auf dem Oberrohr hat, sondern auch noch verschiedene andere auf der rechten Seite. Das Zweite was ich nicht besonders toll finde ist, dass wie bei einem anderen User vor kurzer Zeit das Vorderrad scheinbar nicht richtig eingepeicht ist. Von oben ist dies deutlich zu sehen, man sieht auch, dass das Rad links deutlich näher am Casting ist.

Naja, ich hab mich mal bei Canyon gemeldet und warte nun...


----------



## stanleydobson (16. August 2012)

Hey leute bei 22,5kmh schleift irgendwas vorne am rad
Ist das die bremsscheibe?
Aber erst ab 22,5!! Und so ab 24/25kmh hört man auch nix mehr !


----------



## DerWahnsinn (16. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> schleift irgendwas vorne am rad



Achse / Reifen / Bremsscheibe sonst kann da nix schleifen würde ich mal sagen. Wahrscheinlich die Bremse genauer Bremsscheibe die bei der Reifen/Speedkombo in schwingungen gerät o.ä.


----------



## belphegore (19. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Und zwar würde mich die ausstattung im direkten vergleich interessieren vom canyon nerve mr 7.0 (wahrscheinlich 2011er) gegen das grand canyon 7.0 (aktuelle)



Mit dem Hintergrund das es kein Nerve MR 7 gab und gibt, 

edit:
...ich seh gerade, wurde ja schon gesagt...

Aber im übrigen sei erwähnt das XT besser als SLX ist (und meistens teurer).


----------



## SH89 (27. August 2012)

Mein Nerve XC 6.0 ist heute Vormittag bei mir eingetroffen und wurde bereits komplett montiert. Tolles Bike, macht optisch echt was her! 

Da ich sämtliches Pflegezubehör (Drahtbürste, Rock Shox Deo, Teflon-Plus Schmiermittel) erst in einigen Tagen erhalte (der Versand von bike-components.de ist wohl nicht so der schnellste..) wollte ich mal anfragen ob ich schon ein paar Runden (Feldwege sowie befestigte Waldwege - zum Einfahren der Bremsen, etc.) mit dem Bike drehen kann oder abwarten sollte bis Schmiermittel, Rock Shox Deo und der Rest eingetroffen sind?

Würde am liebsten direkt morgen eine Runde fahren! 

Bilder folgen demnächst noch.


----------



## knuspi (27. August 2012)

Klaro, aufsteigen und fahren


----------



## SH89 (27. August 2012)

Dachte, da man Kette und Federgabel nach jeder Tour pflegen muss, dass ich besser warten sollte. Scheint aber etwas zu übertrieben sein, also gehts morgen los. Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (27. August 2012)

Man bei mir quietscht seit neustem was immer wenn ich auf dem bike sitze 
Was könnte das sein? Hinterer bereich...aber nur wenn ich auf dem  sattel sitze


----------



## MUD´doc (28. August 2012)

Bei mir ist dies der Fall, wenn die Sattelstütze und Sattel mit Dreck und 
Staub bedeckt ist.
Dann weiß ich, dass ich mein Bike mal wieder putzen müßte (außer immer 
nur die Kette, Schaltwerke und Dämpfer nach jeder Fahrt zu warten).
Nimm den Sattel ab, putz alles mal wieder durch, notfalls bisschen WD40 
druff und wieder schön sauber abwischen - so dass alles wieder wie Neu
glänzt. 
Dann sollte vielleicht schon mal ein möglicher Punkt abgehakt sein.
Wenn nicht, Sattelstange raus und Sattelklemme richtig reinigen.
Mehr wüßte ich aus meiner Erfahrung nicht. 
Grüße


----------



## stanleydobson (28. August 2012)

Könnten das auch die bremsscheiben sein, dass die sich nur melden wenn ich drauf sitze?

An dreck hab ich nach 3 wochen sauberen fahrens noch gar nicht gedacht


----------



## SH89 (28. August 2012)

Sooo, bin soeben von meiner ersten Fahrt mit meinem neuen Nerve heimgekehrt. Macht echt super Spaß das Bike! 

Einige Fragen bestehen jedoch:

1) Bei mittelsteilen Anstiegen mit steinigem Boden hüpfen die Räder, insbesondere das Vorderrad, leicht weg, wenn ein etwas größerer Stein überfahren wird. Der Luftdruck hinten beträgt 3bar, vorne ca. 2,8bar. Sollte ich die Werte etwas senken oder ist hier alles in Ordnung?

2) Dass die Bremsen, die vordere hier inbesondere, einige Geräusche beim Bremsvorgang abgeben, sollte in der Einbremsphase normal sein, richtig?

3) Ich trage Kontaktlinsen und habe bei den Abfahrten heute gemerkt, dass meine Augen schnell trocken werden und ich deswegen oft blinzeln muss. Hier ist eine Radfahrbrille sicher empfehlenswert, oder? Gibt es ein bestimmtes Modell das ihr empfehlen könnt?

4) Der Standardsattel des Nerve XC 6.0 ist in Ordnung, aber nicht sehr bequem. Alternativen?

Abseits der breiteren Wege habe ich meinen ersten Trail entdeckt und bin ihn gefahren!  
Bis auf zwei, drei Pedalaufsetzer  und 2-3 Passagen, die ich geschoben habe, da mir das Gefälle und der sofortige starke Anstieg zu hoch waren, lief es für erste Mal gut!


----------



## Nouse2112 (29. August 2012)

Also ich fahr die reifen vorne wie hinten mit 2,4 Bar ca. musste selber rausfinden was dir am besten steht denke mal da scheiden sich die Geschmecker...
Ja ne Radfahrerbrille ist ne feine erfindung ich hab eine die sich selber nen bissel abdunkelt die marke weis ich aber gerade nicht (gläser sind orange) 
Statt nen neuen Sattel würde ich dir erstmal ne Radfahrerhose empfehlen wenn de noch keine hast!Dein Arsch gewöhnt sich schon an den Sattel die ersten paar Touren tun immer weh :-D


----------



## ChrizZZz (29. August 2012)

Moah... 8 Tage für die Serice-Retoure nach Koblenz. 
DHL hatte wohl mal wieder keinen Bock -.-

Mal gespannt ob die was wegen dem Knacken an der FOX was sagen können
oder ich direkt Toxoholics anschreiben muss.


----------



## SH89 (29. August 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr die reifen vorne wie hinten mit 2,4 Bar ca. musste selber rausfinden was dir am besten steht denke mal da scheiden sich die Geschmecker...
> Ja ne Radfahrerbrille ist ne feine erfindung ich hab eine die sich selber nen bissel abdunkelt die marke weis ich aber gerade nicht (gläser sind orange)
> Statt nen neuen Sattel würde ich dir erstmal ne Radfahrerhose empfehlen wenn de noch keine hast!Dein Arsch gewöhnt sich schon an den Sattel die ersten paar Touren tun immer weh :-D



Danke für die Hinweise. Ich denke dass 3 Bar hinten und 2,8 vorne etwas viel sind, werde die Werte bei der nächsten Fahrt mal etwas senken und schauen was es so bringt. 

Radfahrerhose muss ich mir auch noch zulegen. 

Wo kann ich den Farbcode der schwarz/weißen Farbe meines Canyon Nerves denn einsehen?


----------



## Hans123 (29. August 2012)

> 3) Ich trage Kontaktlinsen und habe bei den Abfahrten heute gemerkt, dass meine Augen schnell trocken werden und ich deswegen oft blinzeln muss. Hier ist eine Radfahrbrille sicher empfehlenswert, oder? Gibt es ein bestimmtes Modell das ihr empfehlen könnt?


Swiss Eye Gardosa und/oder Adidas Evil Eye Pro


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. August 2012)

SH89 schrieb:


> Der Luftdruck hinten beträgt 3bar, vorne ca. 2,8bar. Sollte ich die Werte etwas senken oder ist hier alles in Ordnung?


Das ist einerseits Geschmacksache, andererseits auch abhängig vom Fahrkönnen (saubere, sichere Fahrweise ermöglicht niedrigeren Druck ohne Durchschläge). Ich persönlich fahre i. d. R. nie über 2bar, teilweise deutlich darunter...! 3bar ist auf jeden Fall VIEL zu viel, so viel pumpe ich maximal rein, wenn ich weiß, dass ich eine größere Strecke auf Asphalt zurücklegen muss. Fang mal mit den ~2,4bar die Nouse vorgeschlagen hat an und sieh dann weiter. Um die 2bar oder je nach Körpergewicht auch etwas darüber sollte im Gelände wohl am besten funktionieren.




SH89 schrieb:


> 2) Dass die Bremsen, die vordere hier inbesondere, einige Geräusche beim Bremsvorgang abgeben, sollte in der Einbremsphase normal sein, richtig?


Was sind "Geräusche"? Quietschen, Rubbeln, sonstwas...? Geräusche macht eine Bremse immer, wie laut die sind, hängt von der Bremse selbst, den Belägen und vor allem von den Scheiben ab. Dauerhaft laute Geräusche oder Quietschen sollte eigentlich nicht sein, dann ist wohl etwas verstellt oder funktioniert nicht einwandfrei.




SH89 schrieb:


> 3) Ich trage Kontaktlinsen und habe bei den Abfahrten heute gemerkt, dass meine Augen schnell trocken werden und ich deswegen oft blinzeln muss. Hier ist eine Radfahrbrille sicher empfehlenswert, oder? Gibt es ein bestimmtes Modell das ihr empfehlen könnt?


Eine Radbrille bringt da nur teilweise eine Besserung. Das Beste wäre in diesem Fall eine Goggle, sowas lässt sich aber nur mit bestimmten Helmen kombinieren und ist generell Geschmacksache. Ich habe wg. Heuschnupfen auch recht empfindliche Augen und bin auf jeder Abfahrt froh, meine Goggle auf zu haben - ich fahre allerdings i. d. R. auch immer mit Fullface, da passt eine Goggle eh problemlos. Meine Freundin fährt auch mit Kontaktlinsen und bei ihr ist es auch nur mit Goggle wirklich gut, mit normaler Radbrille hat sie ständig Probleme.
Trotzdem ein Tip für eine normale Brille: ich habe eine Oakley Hijinx, die hat recht große Gläser und liegt schön flach über dem Gesicht, mit der habe ich fast keine Probleme, so lange es nicht staubig ist. Hier ein Bild der Brille in Kombi mit einem Helm, den man auch gut mit Goggle fahren kann:








SH89 schrieb:


> 4) Der Standardsattel des Nerve XC 6.0 ist in Ordnung, aber nicht sehr bequem. Alternativen?


Da wirst du nicht drumherum kommen, einfach mal mehrere auszuprobieren, um herauszufinden, welche Form zu deinem Hintern passt. Entgegen der Empfehlung von Nouse (was leider auch der sehr weit verbreitete Irrglaube ist) kann ich dir sagen, dass eine Radhose immer nur ein schlechter Kompromiss ist. Die dämpft den Druck vom Sattel nur begrenzt und wenn die Form des Sattels nicht passt, kommt der Schmerz einfach nur ein Wenig (sehr wegig...!) später. Außerdem erzeugen diese "Bikepampers" ein tropisches Klima in der Hose, das weder für die "männlichen Anbauteile" noch für die Haut (Wundreiben) und das allgemeine Wohlbefinden (Wärme, Schweiß, bäh) gut ist. Ich kann dir nur sagen, wenn du den richtigen Sattel gefunden hast, wirst du keine Pampers mehr brauchen!  Ich persönlich fahre auf Selle Italia SLR T1 und SLR XC (beide von der Form her sehr ähnlich) ausschließlich ohne Polsterhosen und habe so schon Strecken von bis zu 120km zurückgelegt - ohne Schmerzen o. Ä! Ganz am Anfang mag so eine Hose nicht schlecht sein, da sie deinem Allerwertesten etwas hilft, sich an diesen Druck zu gewöhnen, ich bin z. B. früher nach langen Winterpausen auch ab und zu für die ersten 1-2 Touren des Jahres mit Polster gefahren. Tipp: kaufe kein dickes, weiches Polster! Feste, dünnere Polster verteilen den Druck besser und fördern das Aufheizen nicht so stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (30. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Entgegen der Empfehlung von Nouse (was leider auch der sehr weit verbreitete Irrglaube ist) kann ich dir sagen, dass eine Radhose immer nur ein schlechter Kompromiss ist. Die dämpft den Druck vom Sattel nur begrenzt und wenn die Form des Sattels nicht passt, kommt der Schmerz einfach nur ein Wenig (sehr wegig...!) später. Außerdem erzeugen diese "Bikepampers" ein tropisches Klima in der Hose, das weder für die "männlichen Anbauteile" noch für die Haut (Wundreiben) und das allgemeine Wohlbefinden (Wärme, Schweiß, bäh) gut ist. Ich kann dir nur sagen, wenn du den richtigen Sattel gefunden hast, wirst du keine Pampers mehr brauchen!  Ich persönlich fahre auf Selle Italia SLR T1 und SLR XC (beide von der Form her sehr ähnlich) ausschließlich ohne Polsterhosen und habe so schon Strecken von bis zu 120km zurückgelegt - ohne Schmerzen o. Ä! Ganz am Anfang mag so eine Hose nicht schlecht sein, da sie deinem Allerwertesten etwas hilft, sich an diesen Druck zu gewöhnen, ich bin z. B. früher nach langen Winterpausen auch ab und zu für die ersten 1-2 Touren des Jahres mit Polster gefahren. Tipp: kaufe kein dickes, weiches Polster! Feste, dünnere Polster verteilen den Druck besser und fördern das Aufheizen nicht so stark.


 

Der verbreitete Irrtum ist so verbreitet, dass sämtliche Profistrassenfahrer bei Etappen über 250 km ein Popopolster verwenden. Die verwenden nicht nur ein Sitzpolster...früher gerne eins aus Leder...heute auch ein verdichtetes atmungsaktives Textil sondern schmieren sogar noch Sitzcreme drauf!

Dies reduziert die Reibung an den Innenseiten des Oberschenkels. Das ist einfach kein Irrtum, dass ist völlig richtig.

Ich empfehle dem Quatsch nicht zu folgen und nach dem Motto "dein Arsch gewöhnt sich an alles" den Sattel erstmal einzureiten. Wenn Du punktuelle Schmerzen hast: Weg mit dem Sattel...dann paßt er nicht zu deiner Arschgeometrie. 

Wenn Du großflächige leichte Hautirritationen hast...Sitzpolster...um Reibung zu verringern. 

Wenn NUR die Sitzknochen und NICHT der Dammbereich schmerzt...Sattel ein wenig (wenige Millimeter) nach vorne neigen. 

Andersherum ein wenig nach hinten neigen. 

Eine passende Sitzposition auf dem richtigen Sattel ist wie eine italienische Diva...sehr sehr sensibel.

Ich habe meine mit Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio gefunden. das Ding hat gerade mal eine sehr dünne Lage (Synthetik)leder über der Carbonschale und ist super bequem...von Anfang an...nach 10km...einmal die Satteldecke mit Melkfett geweicht und seitdem Ruhe und Frieden in der Äquatorialregion!

Beste Grüße


----------



## der_erce (30. August 2012)

Lol


----------



## SH89 (31. August 2012)

Ich danke für die ausführlichen Antworten.

Im weißen Oberrohr meines Bikes habe ich einen kleinen Steinschlag. Eine Folie kommt sowieso noch drauf, jedoch wohl erst nächsten Frühling. Wie kann ich diesen kleinen Steinschlag optisch verbessern? Gibt es hier eine empfehlenswerte Farbe?


----------



## fkal (31. August 2012)

SH89 schrieb:


> Im weißen Oberrohr meines Bikes habe ich einen kleinen Steinschlag. Eine Folie kommt sowieso noch drauf, jedoch wohl erst nächsten Frühling. Wie kann ich diesen kleinen Steinschlag optisch verbessern? Gibt es hier eine empfehlenswerte Farbe?



ähm...wie wärs mit der Farbe Weiß?


----------



## SH89 (31. August 2012)

fkal schrieb:


> ähm...wie wärs mit der Farbe Weiß?



Farblich ist weiß sicher schonmal richtig.  Aber mir geht es um die Farbkonsistenz. Wasserfeste Lackfarbe? Müsste mir dann erstmal eine kleine Dose kaufen.


----------



## Foxfreak (31. August 2012)

fkal schrieb:


> ähm...wie wärs mit der Farbe Weiß?



Made my Day


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SH89 (31. August 2012)

Wasserfeste Lackfarbe (seidenmatt, nicht glänzend!) mit einem kleinen Pinsel direkt auf der Stelle ganz dünn aufgetragen, das Ergebnis ist ganz gut. 

Ist der erste (kleine) Steinschlag im neuen Bike, denke mit der Zeit sieht man das etwas gelassener.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (1. September 2012)

Oder stelle es in den Schrank damit kein Dreck und Steinschlag ran kommt :-(. Der erste ist immer blöd, aber es ist ein Mountainbike da passiert sowas numal und gehört auch dazu.

Wegen dem Sattel ich habe auch den selle Italia kit carbonio Flow. Der ist sau leicht und wirklich bequem, aber ohne Radhose geht der ga nicht. Ich fahre auch nicht mehr ohne. Wenn du keinen Aldimist kaufst dann schwitzt du auch nicht zu stark da drin. Es wird auch ep
empfohlen ohne schlüpper (vor allem keine Boxershorts) zu fahren. Das funktioniert echt super und ich fahre ausschließlich lange strecken. 

Vg


----------



## stanleydobson (3. September 2012)

Kann mir jemand die fullys von canyon erklären? Also einsatzgebiete/einsatzzwecke....

Torque
Torque frx
Strive
Nerve xc
Nerve am
Nerve mr

Wo liegen da die unterschiede


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. September 2012)

Erklärt sich auf der Seite von selbst wenn du die Texte lesen würdest 
Zumal sich die Palette nächstes Jahr fast komplett ändert!!!

Torque FRX - je nach Modellvariante DH/Freeride 200/180mm Federweg
Torque       - Freeride/Enduro 180mm Federweg
Strive        - Enduro/AM 160mm Federweg
Nerve AM   - AllMountain 150/140mm Federweg
Nerve MR   - Marathon/leichtes AM 120mm Federweg
Nerve XC   - Race-Fully / Marathon 100mm Federweg


----------



## stanleydobson (3. September 2012)

Glaub mir die texte hab ich gelesen, trotzdem danke für die erklärungen

Dann wäre für touren/trails/wald & co wohl ein am oder strive am geeignesten !?


----------



## Cool Breeze (3. September 2012)

Da reicht das XC normalerweise völlig! Das Strive wäre sicher übertrieben.


----------



## stanleydobson (3. September 2012)

Da hab ich vorne auch nur 100mm !? Mit dem hardtail hab ich da schon "bedenken" wenns baumstämme zu überqueren gibt oder treppenähnliche abhänge...

Vielleicht trau ich mich ja auch mal an kleinere sprünge, da will ich keine angst haben dass das bike dafür nicht geeignet wäre


----------



## Cool Breeze (3. September 2012)

Das XC hat 120mm, das ist oben vertauscht mit dem MR.

Das XC ist super für Touren und man kann auch mal problemlos "härtere" Sachen fahren. Kleine Sprünge sind kein Problem.


----------



## stanleydobson (3. September 2012)

Dann lass ich mich mal überraschen was die neuen nerves bringen..


----------



## Sera (3. September 2012)

Torque - Enduro/Freeride
Torque frx - DH
Strive - Enduro
Nerve xc - Crosscountry
Nerve am - Allmountain
Nerve mr - Marathon

Jedoch ändern sich die Bezeichnungen mit den 2013er Modellen wieder. Aus dem AM wird dann das AL+ laut Prospekt, das auf der Eurobike auslag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (3. September 2012)

Das Xc macht einiges mit , und so wie sich das anhört bist du auch noch nicht "soo" sicher im Gelände und wirst wohl nichts zu hartes fahren .. Was mein Xc schon alles an Wurzeln und kleinen Sprüngen wegbügelt ist herrlich .. Man unterschätzt das oft aber manchmal ist weniger mehr, und für die normalen Wald/Trail fahrten reichen die 120 mm völlig, alleine die kann ich kaum ausreitzen ...


----------



## stanleydobson (3. September 2012)

Joa das streite ich nicht mal ab, nur ich merke jetzt nach nem monat schon den wunsch "nach mehr" 
Bis ich über ein weiteres bike nachdenke gehen eh sicher nochmal paar monate drauf, werd dann mal die neuen nerve modellenabwarten,  evtl bin ich dann auch "sicherer"... hab nur keine lust ein fully zu kaufen fürs gelände und dann irgendwann zu denken, da wäre mehr möglich/möglich gewesen..... denn ein drittes bike wird es nicht geben


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. September 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Der verbreitete Irrtum ist so verbreitet, dass sämtliche Profistrassenfahrer bei Etappen über 250 km ein Popopolster verwenden. Die verwenden nicht nur ein Sitzpolster...[...] sondern schmieren sogar noch Sitzcreme drauf!
> 
> Dies reduziert die Reibung an den Innenseiten des Oberschenkels.


Ohje, da hat mal wieder jemand mein Posting nicht richtig gelesen...  Meine Aussage: Sitzpolster taugen nicht, um den *Druck *(wo der auch immer vorherrschen mag) zu dämpfen/lindern/verteilen/wasauchimmer - genau das denken nämlich Viele. Dafür taugt aber eben nur ein passender Sattel in der richtigen Neigung (wie du ja auch schön beschrieben hast  )
Mit Hautirretationen durch Reibung hatte ich (mit einer Ausnahme: "falsche" Unterbuxe auf >100km Straßentour) noch nie in meinem kompletten Biker-Leben, daher ist das für mich einfach kein Thema. Ich hab zuhause noch ne Probepackung Gleit... äh Sitzcreme liegen, gabs bei nem Marathon als Werbegeschenk, wenn die jemand haben will, soll er sich melden 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dem Quatsch nicht zu folgen und nach dem Motto "dein Arsch gewöhnt sich an alles" den Sattel erstmal einzureiten. Wenn Du punktuelle Schmerzen hast: Weg mit dem Sattel...dann paßt er nicht zu deiner Arschgeometrie.


Richtig. So einen Quatsch würde ich auch NIE für gut heißen.


----------



## der_erce (4. September 2012)

Deine Gleitcreme wirst schon bei so nem "Marathon" bekommen haben


----------



## stanleydobson (5. September 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> Torque - Enduro/Freeride
> Torque frx - DH
> Strive - Enduro
> Nerve xc - Crosscountry
> ...



Die torques haben nur 1 kettenblatt oder? Haben solche bikes dann nur 10 gang oder so? Strive und AM 2 oder 3 blätter? Gänge?


----------



## rmfausi (5. September 2012)

Wenn eine Hammerschmidt Kurbel verbaut ist, dann ist nur ein Kettenblatt verbaut am normalen Torque. Ansonsten sind zwei Kettenblätter vorne die Regel. Die FRX Modelle gibt es teilweise mit einem Kettenblatt man kann aber ein zweites und Umwerfer mit Shifter nachrüsten.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Die torques haben nur 1 kettenblatt oder? Haben solche bikes dann nur 10 gang oder so? Strive und AM 2 oder 3 blätter? Gänge?


Ich fand es bisher schon verblüffend, wie viel Mühe die Leute sich mit dir gegeben haben... aber einfach mal die Infos auf der Canyon Website lesen wäre doch echt nicht zu viel verlangt, oder? (Dort steht das nämlich ALLES)


----------



## stanleydobson (5. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich fand es bisher schon verblüffend, wie viel Mühe die Leute sich mit dir gegeben haben... aber einfach mal die Infos auf der Canyon Website lesen wäre doch echt nicht zu viel verlangt, oder? (Dort steht das nämlich ALLES)





Ich bin jeden tag auf der canyonseite
Wenn ich alle begriffe und angaben verstehen würde, müsste ich hier nicht fragen

Es gibt auch leute die noch keine monate/jahrelange mtb erfahrungen haben, also bitte die herablassende art lassen und einfach mal die finger still halten wenn man nicht helfen möchte

Dumme sprüche helfen keinem weiter


----------



## knuspi (5. September 2012)

Sorry, aber man braucht keine jahrelange Bikeerfahrung um zu wissen, dass 1x10 nun mal 10 ist und nicht 20. Und wieviele Kettenblätter die Bikes haben steht in den Specs. Auch dazu braucht man kein Genie sein. In diesem Forum wird dir sicher super bei vielen Fragen geholfen, aber ein bisschen Eigeninitiative kann man denke ich auch erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (5. September 2012)

Ich lass es mir lieber einmal richtig erklären als mir selbst gefährliches halbwissen anzueignen

Aber so ist das halt im netz


----------



## fkal (5. September 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Aber so ist das halt im netz



, dass die Leute immer fauler werden und nicht lesen können?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2012)

knuspi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber man braucht keine jahrelange Bikeerfahrung um zu wissen, dass 1x10 nun mal 10 ist und nicht 20. Und wieviele Kettenblätter die Bikes haben steht in den Specs. Auch dazu braucht man kein Genie sein. In diesem Forum wird dir sicher super bei vielen Fragen geholfen, aber ein bisschen Eigeninitiative kann man denke ich auch erwarten.


Danke!  (EDIT: auch @ fkal!)




stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ich bin jeden tag auf der canyonseite
> Wenn ich alle begriffe und angaben verstehen würde, müsste ich hier nicht fragen





stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ich lass es mir lieber einmal richtig erklären als mir selbst gefährliches halbwissen anzueignen


Gefährliches Halbwissen kriegst du hier im Forum an jeder Ecke um die Ohren geworfen, davor bist du nicht sicher, auch wenn du dir jeden kleinen Pups erklären lässt. Was ich meinte ist, dass du entweder zu faul oder zu doof bist, dir einfach nur die Beschreibungen auf der Canyon Seite richtig durchzulesen (und evtl. auch mal auf anderen Internetseiten oder wenigstens mit Google etwas über die Sachen, die dich interessieren, zu recherchieren). Wenn du die nicht verstehst, bezweifle ich, dass du fähig bist, an einem Fahrrad die Tretkurbel oder gar sowas kompliziertes wie Schaltung oder Bremsen zu bedienen  (Vorsicht Sarkasmus, bitte nicht stolpern! ) Und vor allem sollte jemand der SO ahnungslos ist auf keinen Fall ein Canyon Rad kaufen - so jemand sollte in einem Fachgeschäft kaufen, wo er von einem Verkäufer eingehend beraten wird und er sich nicht selbst in die Einzelheiten einarbeiten muss. (Das ist ein absolut ernstgemeinter Rat!)

So, DAS war jetzt zum Teil herablassend und unfreundlich, aber anhand deiner Unfähigkeit einfache geschriebene Worte zu verstehen meiner Meinung nach immer noch absolut angemessen. Und glaub mir, dumme Sprüche gebe ich hier nicht vor mir, das was ich schreibe hat durchaus Hand und Fuß, auch wenn du das nicht einsehen willst...


----------



## Foxfreak (5. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Danke!  (EDIT: auch @ fkal!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin der selben Meinung, wenn man nicht mal in der Lage ist einfachste Informationen auf der Homepage zu finden, und sorry da braucht man wirklich keine Vorkenntniss, dann kann auch der Ton mal herablassend werden, denn ich würde mir an dieser Stelle verarscht vorkommen ... man gibt sich Mühe etwas zu erklären, gibt einen Hinweis zu der Quelle der Infos und schon wird sich quer gestellt, denn es ist ja sooo unmöglich selbst zu lesen ..


----------



## stanleydobson (6. September 2012)

Wollen wir das jetzt seitenweise disskutieren?

Hier werden dauernd threads neueröffnet wegen einer frage, da sagt keiner was.
Oft sind es fragen zu themen die bereits über große threads verfügen, keiner sagt was.

Jetzt stell ich hier 2 kleine fragen im laberthread und gewisse user springen an die decke 

Es wird immer so sein, dass die alten hasen meinen alles seinso einfach und man könnte sich alles selbst aneignen. Ich hab es halt nicht gewusst und habe gefragt, fertig, wems zu doof ist braucht nicht zu antworten, wenn ich eine frage habe werde ich auch zukünftig fragen, ende.

Ich meine was soll das? Smubob will mich belehren und er selbst spammt den bildergalerythread voll mit offtopic text statt mit bildern.....nur mal als beispiel....da spiel ich auch net net moralapostel und halt die finger still


----------



## der_erce (6. September 2012)

Leute, is ja gut. Ich denk wir haben alle begriffen worum es geht. Wenn man dem allwissenden Orakel die richtigen Fragen stellt, spuckt es meißt schon sehr gute Antworten aus. 
In einem BikeForum kann man aber trotzdem etwas mehr entgegenkommen erwarten. Man muß nicht gleich die verbale Keule auspacken und die Leute beleidigen, auch wenn sie fragen ob 1x10 = 10 Gänge bedeutet. 
Hier wird hin und wieder auch was anderes ausser Bikes diskutiert, kann gut sein, dass ihr dann mal was nicht wisst und für nen Moment ne vermeintlich dumme Frage stellt. 

Also bitte.....entspannt euch, Ruhepuls von 36 und weiter gehts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> die verbale Keule


Wenn ich die auspacke, sieht das GANZ anders aus... das bleibt dann nicht nur bei mehr oder weniger subtilem Sarkassmus. 

Ich finde jedenfalls, dass die Frage, welches Rad wie viele Kettenblätter oder Gänge hat übertrieben unnötig ist, da man das auch als technisch völlig unbedarfter Mensch locker in <1/2 Minute herausfinden kann. Eigentlich war das auch ein versteckter Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl in die Richtung: "Junge, stell dich doch nicht dämlicher hin, als du bist!", denn das ist echt schon ein wenig lächerlich und ich wollte dir weitere Selbst-Bloßstellungen ersparen.

Wäre ich noch regelmäßig in Mainz (ich ziehe die Tage um), hätte ich gesagt, komm mal zum Biketreff der "Beinharten" an der 14 Nothelferkapelle in Gonsenheim, da bin ich bis vor ner Weile regelmäßig mitgefahren. Dann hätte ich dir mal den Erklär-Bär gemacbht, das wäre deutlich einfacher gewesen als hier im Forum. Aber leider werd ichs dorthin wohl nicht mehr schaffen...

Wie du an dem letzten Absatz erkennen solltest, liegt es mir fern, dich zu beleidigen oder sonstwas. Ich wollte einfach nur an deine Eigeninitiative appelieren. Wenn du dann z. B. fragst, ob "10-speed" (diese Angabe findet sich in den Ausstattungslisten der Bikes beim Punkt "Kassette" (=Ritzelpaket hinten)) so viel wie 10 Gänge bedeutet, hätte man wenigstens gesehen, dass du dir selbst Mühe gegeben hättest und dir nicht nur faul die Infos präsentieren lassen willst - gegen sowas bin ich einfach allergisch, möglicherweise ne Berufskrankheit.  Im Übrigen ist der zweite Punkt, an dem du schauen musst "Kettenblätter", wenn dort steht "Bashguard/36/24", dann hat es 2 Kettenblätter (mit 36 bzw. 24 Zähnen) + einen Schutzring. Die Hammerschmidt ist eine Getriebekurbel, die von der Übersetzung her einer Kurbel mit 2 Kettenblättern gleich kommt - die hat natürlich nur ein Kettenblatt, das der kleinsten Übersetzung entspricht (die große wird vom Getriebe "simuliert").

...mit diesen Tipps solltest du dich in dem Bereich selbst zurechtfinden? 

PS: peace!


----------



## der_erce (6. September 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Die torques haben nur 1 kettenblatt oder? Haben solche bikes dann nur 10 gang oder so? Strive und AM 2 oder 3 blätter? Gänge?



Um der Debatte (hoffentlich) ein Ende zu setzen, hier der weniger Thread-Zerstörende Weg, wie er möglich gewesen wäre:

"Ja, 1x10 = 10 Gang. Ob Strive und AM2 2 oder 3 Blätter haben kannst du denk ich auch selbst herausfinden mit etwas Mühe"

Und Smubob, es war nicht nur allein gegen dich gerichtet, es galt generell allen die hier etwas genörgelt haben. Aber lasst uns einfach bitte weitermachen und hier das nicht wie Kaugummi auseinander ziehen. Ich denke es kam an!


----------



## Mithras (6. September 2012)

Hey .. hier hab ich ja noch nie was gepostet ... und es geht ja gut zur Sache ...  *spam*


----------



## sirios (8. September 2012)

Seh grad dass ich hier die letzten Tage eindeutig was verpasst habe !

Sitz grad im Zug und hab mich beim Lesen hier doch sehr gut amüsiert


----------



## Scili (10. September 2012)

Oh mann... ich setze hier mal meine aktuelle Mail, die ich an Canyon geschrieben habe rein. Erklärt sich - denk ich mal - von selbst:

Hallo zusammen,
am 06.08.12 habe ich von Euch die Bestätigung erhalten, dass mein Bike bei Euch angekommen ist. Es ging um eine grosse Inspektion und einen Garatiefall bzw. Kulanzantrag bez. des Hinterrades, bei welchem sich der Freilauf nach knapp 3000 km zerlegt hatte. (Noch innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre).
Es wurde beim Vorabgespräch tel. alles mit einem Mitarbeiter geklärt, was am Bike gemacht werden soll. Zusätzlich habe ich dem Karton einen Zettel beigelegt, wo alles nochmals schriftlich festgehalten wurde.
Am 29.08.12 wurde ich dann von Canyon angerufen mit der Info, dass die Inspektion abgeschlossen sei, und der Frage was denn nun mit dem Hinterrad geschehen soll.
Auf meine nicht gerade begeisterte Reaktion wurde mir versichert, dass das Einschicken nun zügig passieren wird und ich am darauffolgenden Tag eine Mail erhalten würde, in der ich die eventuellen Zusatzreparaturen am HR bestätigen müsste.
Heute, am 10.09. erfahre ich von der Hotline, dass es noch keine Rückantwort von Mavic gebe und dass die Bearbeitung des HR auch ca. 4 Wochen in Anspruch nehmen wird.
Dies ist inakzeptabel. 2 Monate auf ein 3000 EUR- Bike zu warten, welches jetzt schon knapp 380 EUR an Wartung und Kleinteilen kosten wird kann ich nicht akzeptieren.
Ich bitte um Stellungnahme hierzu und einen Lösungsvorschlag.
Es war eindeutig ein Kommunikationsproblem von Canyon- Seite, welches meine Wartezeit quasi verdoppelt hat. Das HR hätte von Anfang an eingeschickt werden müssen. Mavic hatte mir 2 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit anfang August mitgeteilt.
Ich bitte um eine vernünftige Lösung für diesen Sachverhalt.
Es kann nicht sein, dass man 2 Monate ohne Bike dasteht... nicht in diesem Preissegment.
MFG
***

---------------------------

Nie wieder ein Versenderbike... ich bin geheilt von: Canyon, Avid, Fox und Mavic. Wieso? Antwort bei Anfrage.


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

Tja...Kommunikation. Das A und O der "Kommunikation"!  Deine Signatur verrät deinen Gemütszustand. Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass es wo anders besser ist. Da gibts halt vielleicht was anderes. Wenn es nen defekt gibt, und sich der Hersteller quer stellt, obliegt es dann an der Kulanz des Fahradhändlers ob und wie er dir entgegenkommt. 
Vor allem wirst du natürlich nicht mehr in der Preisklasse entsprechende Ware bekommen. Unabhängig von Service und Whatever!


----------



## Scili (10. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Tja...Kommunikation. Das A und O der "Kommunikation"!  Deine Signatur verrät deinen Gemütszustand.


 
Meine Signatur ist ganz unten. Das darüber ist nur mein Fazit aus 2 Jahren Torque mit entsprechenden Komponenten.

Egal bei welchem Hersteller... wenn ich Premiumpreise bei Wartung und Inspektion bezahle erwarte ich auch eine Premium- Abwicklung.


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

Ich hab schon kapiert was dein Post und was die Signatur ist. Es passte halt nur genau wieder rein. Denkst du 380 Euro sind anhand von den verwendeten Teilen und den entsprechenden Arbeitsstunden unangemessen? Ich frage nur desshalb, weil ich nicht weiß was genau alles gemacht wurde. Ich hatte bei meinem Speci im Concept Store hier in Nürnberg für ne Inspektion  (kleiner Gabel und Dämpferservice ohne Tausch von Kartuschen) keine neuen Teile für Antrieb, das übliche Schaltungseinstellen, entlüften der Bremsen eine Rechnung von 230 Euro. Was denkst du was das kostet wenn mal Zahnkranz, Kette, Kartuschen, Beläge usw. dazukommen?


----------



## Mithras (10. September 2012)

230â¬ / 380â¬ Krass . .dafÃ¼r bring ich mein Auto zur Durchsicht .. tjaa Arbeitszeit kostet halt Geld.. aber gut, wenn ich dran denke, was ich an Stunden im Keller mit schrauben verbringe.. klar n Mechaniker ist schneller ..aber das ist schon nicht wenig .. zzgl. Material ..  ..


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

Das wird sich ändern wenn ich endlich meinen Keller hab  Achso...bei mir kostet die Durchsicht 500 Euro am Auto...aber auch das wird sich bald ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (10. September 2012)

Bike: Selber Schrauben - dann wird's auch richtig
Auto: Guten "freien" Schrauber suchen....

....dann is doppelt gespart!


----------



## Scili (10. September 2012)

FOx Talas Vollinspektion, DHX 5.0 Vollinstektion, Schaltung wurde vorher schon von mir komplett erneuert und auf 2Fach umgebaut.
Dazu kommt noch ein bisschen Fett ins Tretlager...

Hab mir 2 Paar Bremsklötze dazulegen lassen und die Canyon Kefü.
Dafür sind 380 schon heftig.

Es ist n Bike, kein Z4... der kostete mich letztens sogar weniger bei der Inspektion.


----------



## Scili (10. September 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Bike: Selber Schrauben - dann wird's auch richtig
> Auto: Guten "freien" Schrauber suchen....
> 
> ....dann is doppelt gespart!


 

Dann schraub mal selbst an FOX Federungselementen... ich bezweifle, ob 10 % der User hier sowas überhaupt können.
Ausserdem darfste das nicht machen, sonst erlischt die Garantie. Muss zu Toxoholics eingeschickt werden. (Bei Vollinspektion)
Das macht nichtmal Canyon.

Deswegen nie wieder FOX.

Wenn manns runterbricht bin ich nur mit der XT Schaltung und den Syntace- Komponenten zufrieden.

Den Rest an meinem Bike würd ich nie wieder kaufen.
Ach ja.. und die nachgerüsteten ODI Rogue Griffe sind die besten Griffe, die ich je hatte.


----------



## Mithras (10. September 2012)

Jaa naja .. klar erlischt die Garantie .. aber den Ölservice an der Gael und den Luftkammerservce inkl. Dichtungen am Fox Luftdämpfer bekommt man schon selber hin.

Das was du dir an Wartungskosten dadurch sparst, kannste aufheben falls wirklich mal ein Defekt auftritt und du dann das Federelement einschicken musst.  Für das was die Wartung der Gabel bei Toxo kostet, hol ich mir nach 3 Jahren ne gute Gebrauchte ausm Bikemarkt .. vllt. keine Fox, aber Marzocci und RockShox haben auch schöne Gäbelsche *g*

Vom Coildämpfer lass ich allerdings auch die Finger


----------



## McFussel (10. September 2012)

Jeder macht es, wie er denkt - ich mach meine Gabel selber, tut perfekt!


----------



## pirata (12. September 2012)

Buenos dias,

wie habt ihr eurer Fahrrad versichert? Nur Ã¼ber Hausrat?
Weil bei mir ist es so, dass ich das Fahrrad nicht nur Zuhause habe, sondern auch bei Eltern in der Ferienwohnung oder bei Freunden.
Habe jetzt mal im Internet geschaut und vom ADFC wird diese Versicherung empfohlen: P&P. Jemand Erfahrung mit dieser oder einer anderen?

WÃ¤ren 340â¬ pro Jahr bei mir mit:

Urlaub ausgedehnt (Spanien ist wichtig)
24 Stunden (also keine Begerenzung)
Fahrrad muss abgeschlossen sein oder in einem abgeschlossenen Raum

Fahrrad muss aber 2500â¬ Wert codiert werden.. hat das jemand schon beim Torque gemacht?

Wie handhabt hier das?

saludo


----------



## MikeZ (13. September 2012)

Hab ich beides gemacht, am Nerve AM.
Ob die Versicherung was taugt, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Bisher hab nur ich gezahlt... 

Codieren ging auch, war aber etwas problematisch.
Üblicherweise finden sich im iNet Listen mit Terminen, an denen in größeren Städten Codier-"Veranstaltungen" stattfinden. Bei mir hat es drei Anläufe gebraucht, bis ein kompetenter Mitarbeiter gefunden war, der sich auch an mein Nerve getraut hat.
Die Codierung sitzt auch nicht an der üblichen Stelle (Vorderseite Sitzrohr, knapp unterm Oberrohr). Zum einen war mir und dem "Codierer" das Rohr da zu dünn, außerdem passte da die Codiermaschine wegen des Dämpfers nicht hin.
Frag zur Sicherheit bei Canyon mal nach, wo deren Meinung nach das Rohr dick genug für eine Gravur ist!

Eine Versicherung ohne Code war im Übrigen nicht möglich, auch nicht mit dem Hinweis auf die Probleme bei der Rahmen-Gravur!


----------



## MUD´doc (13. September 2012)

Es gibt mittlerweile auch die Möglichkeit der "Klebecodierung" Text mittig der Site
Ob dies soviel taugt, wie die altherkömmliche Gravur, kann ich nich sagen.
Aber dies ist vielleicht eine Alternative...
Grüße


----------



## pirata (14. September 2012)

so, habe mal eine E-Mail geschickt.. auch mit der Frage es nicht auch die Rahmennummer tut.
Aber wahrscheinlich ist halt so eine Gravur / Aufkleber eher abschreckend..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ltdrace (14. September 2012)

Das Nerve XC 8.0 black/white ist laut Canyon ausverkauft. 

Verkauft wurde das Rad fÃ¼r 1999â¬. Gab es hier keine VergÃ¼nstigung bei der Sparbuch-Aktion ?


----------



## ASQ (15. September 2012)

Also nachdem ich oft gelesen hatte, das die Versicherungen maximal die hälfte vom Bikewert zahlen ,, dazu noch maximal 1000 euro ,,, bin ich längst vom gedanken ab es zu versichern. Das Bike einfach nciht aus den Augen lassen,,, und Dieben juckt die Gravur nicht,,
Bei so vielen Fahrrad Diebstählen kommt die Polizei eh nicht mehr hinterher bzw. glaub ich kaum das die das noch verfolgen ,,, daher haben ja Diebe so leichtes Spiel

Versicherung kann man sich somit schenken , meiner ansicht nach.


----------



## Nduro (15. September 2012)

ASQ schrieb:


> Also nachdem ich oft gelesen hatte, das die Versicherungen maximal die hälfte vom Bikewert zahlen ,, dazu noch maximal 1000 euro ,,, bin ich längst vom gedanken ab es zu versichern. Das Bike einfach nciht aus den Augen lassen,,, und Dieben juckt die Gravur nicht,,
> Bei so vielen Fahrrad Diebstählen kommt die Polizei eh nicht mehr hinterher bzw. glaub ich kaum das die das noch verfolgen ,,, daher haben ja Diebe so leichtes Spiel
> 
> Versicherung kann man sich somit schenken , meiner ansicht nach.



Ich habe mein Bike über eine Sondervereinbarung bei der Hausrat mitversichert. Bei der HUK. Ging bis zu einem Wert von glaube ich 2100  .

Erhalte bei einem Diebstahl diesen Betrag bzw. Den Neupreis. Kosten der versicherrung ca 40 Euro im Jahr vielleicht auch 50 .

Da mir bereits ein Bike aus dem Keller gestohlen wurde ist es mir Wert die versicherrung zu Zahlen.


----------



## cubation (15. September 2012)

Moin, 

ich möchte keinen extra Thread eröffnen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja hier Hilfe leisten. 

Eigentlich sollte der neue Canyon-Rahmen ja schon in dieser Woche kommen, aber es verschiebt sich anscheinend. Was mich jetzt nicht stört aber ich bin ab nächsten Freitag im Urlaub und lass mir den Rahmen in die Firma liefern. Da liegt er dann im Zweifelsfall zwei Wochen rum. Da wäre jetzt meine Frage welche Maße hat denn so ein Rahmenkarton für den Grand Canyon CF Rahmen Größe S in etwa ? Ich müsste halt vorab im Lager  ein passendes Plätzchen finden. 


Thomas


----------



## ASQ (15. September 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Da mir bereits ein Bike aus dem Keller gestohlen wurde ist es mir Wert die versicherrung zu Zahlen.



Deshalb stehen mein Bike und das meiner Frau in der Wohnung/Büro..
Und wenn wir draußen sind, werden die Bikes niemals aus den Augen gelassen ,, nichtmal kurz zum Bäcker rein ,,^^


----------



## cubation (15. September 2012)

ASQ schrieb:


> Deshalb stehen mein Bike und das meiner Frau in der Wohnung/Büro..
> Und wenn wir draußen sind, werden die Bikes niemals aus den Augen gelassen ,, nichtmal kurz zum Bäcker rein ,,^^



... um mich mal kurz einzuklinken. Zahlt die normale Hausratversicherung nicht auch bei Diebstahl aus dem Keller? Mal abgesehen davon, dass man da keine Räder über 200 ,-  abstellen sollte. 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (15. September 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> ... um mich mal kurz einzuklinken. Zahlt die normale Hausratversicherung nicht auch bei Diebstahl aus dem Keller? Mal abgesehen davon, dass man da keine Räder über 200 ,-  abstellen sollte.
> 
> 
> Thomas



Bei zb. der Allianz ist das Rad wenn man es im persönlichen abgeschlossenem Keller (also kein Gemeinschaftsradabstellraum) stehen hatt über die Hausrat mit abgesichert, wird dann genauso geregelt als wenn es aus der Wohnung entwendet wird durch Einbruch.


----------



## der_erce (18. September 2012)

Is ja witzig....Das Flashzone und das Playzone gibts grad ausschließlich als Schweizer Version ohne den Canyon Schriftzug. Die hauen grad alles raus....



> Limitiert. Dieses Modell wurde speziell für den Schweizer Markt gestaltet und ist jetzt in stark begrenzter Stückzahl auch außerhalb der Schweiz erhältlich. Bis auf das Design ist das Torque FRX 9.0 Flashzone CH baugleich mit dem entsprechenden canyon.com Modell.


----------



## rmfausi (18. September 2012)

Wird auch langsam Zeit, dann kann man bald die neue Homepage anklicken. Dann ärgert man sich wieder ein bisschen mehr weil das 2012 Wunschmodell ausverkauft ist und das 2013 wieder etwas teurer wird.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LT.Kali (22. September 2012)

Servus,

ich hab mal eine Frage bzgl. meiner Bremse (Elixir 1)

Habe mein AL 6.0 -> 

 
jetzt ca. 3 Wochen im Betrieb. Bin bis jetzt 2 mal die Woche gefahren. 
Die Bremse sollte doch jetzt "einsatzbereit" sein oder nicht?
Vorne gehts gut, die hintere "stottert" etwas. Weiß einer woran das liegen kann oder hat ähnliche Probleme gehabt?
Die Bremse hinten macht halt lärm und packt nicht richtig, ist aber schon sehr dreckig -> 



Jemand einen Tip wie man den "Schmodder" da wieder runter bekommt ohne  irgendwas kaputt zu machen? 

Gruß


----------



## der_erce (22. September 2012)

Stottern ist meißt ein Indiz für Luft im System. Wie ist es wenn du am Griff komplett durchdrückst? Merkst du das Stottern auch am Griff? Geht der Griff manchmal paar cm noch durch? Den Dreckc mit Wasser und Lappen weg wischen...?


----------



## LT.Kali (23. September 2012)

Hey,

also am Griff merke ich nichts! Den zieh ich fast ganz an den Lenker, das Rad blockiert natürlich aber setzt immer einige Sekunden wieder aus -> stottern. 

Da sollte doch eigentlich keine Luft drin sein wenn es "neu" ist?

Gruß


----------



## fkal (23. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Stottern ist meißt ein Indiz für Luft im System.



warum?


----------



## der_erce (23. September 2012)

Der Druck ist nicht konstant im geschlossenen KReislauf. Die Luft lässt den Druck abfallen und somit ein unregelmäßiges und stottriges Bremsverhalten aufzeigen. Daher meine Frage ob er das auch am Griff spürt.


----------



## Mithras (23. September 2012)

LT.Kali schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Da sollte doch eigentlich keine Luft drin sein wenn es "neu" ist?
> 
> GruÃ



... aaalso .. Canyon Nerve XC6 .. als das Rad kam war nichtmal ein Druckpunkt am HR spÃ¼rbar .. da war noch irgendwo Luft im System die sich beim Transport auf Wanderschaft Richtnung Griff gemacht hat.

bei meiner Avid Elixir R ebenfalls als sie frisch vom Service kam .. leider arbeiten da auch nur Menschen, die das sicherlich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen machen .. aber auch da kanns mal passieren. Ist aber kein Beinbruch, sehr gute+gÃ¼nstige EntlÃ¼ftungssets gibts in der Bucht ..

Das Set kann ich echt empfehlen, die AnschlÃ¼sse an den Spritzen passen sogar bei der Code, haben ne super Haptik und fÃ¼r den Preis echt ein SchnÃ¤ppchen.. schadet eh nie so ein Set zu besitzen .. brauche meins doch gelegentlich. 

EntlÃ¼ften solltest du beide Bremsen. (schadet nicht) .. Obacht, dass kein Dot auf die BremsbelÃ¤ge kommt!

Den Schmodder bekommst mit Bremsenreiniger ab, Aceton is noch nen Tick besser, gibts fÃ¼r 5â¬ im Baumarkt

Das die HR Bremse lÃ¤rmt und nicht richtig bremst .. da wÃ¼rd ich spontan mal die Ausrichtung des Bremssattel anschauen .. ist der in irgend einer Art quer zur Scheibe kann das der Grund sein .. was auch gut sein kann, dass deine BelÃ¤ge verglast sind .. also wenn du die bremse eh reinigen mÃ¶chtest .. bau die BelÃ¤ge raus, reinige den Bremssatel, nimm ein feines Schleifpapier und schleife damit die BelÃ¤ge etwas ab. Dabei kannste gleich die Belagkanten etwas "brechen".. 

BelÃ¤ge wieder rein, Bremssattel gescheit ausrichen .. sollte dann wieder fehlerfrei funktionieren 


GrÃ¼Ãe Tommy


----------



## fkal (23. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Der Druck ist nicht konstant im geschlossenen KReislauf. Die Luft lässt den Druck abfallen und somit ein unregelmäßiges und stottriges Bremsverhalten aufzeigen. Daher meine Frage ob er das auch am Griff spürt.



Wieso soll der Druck nicht konstant sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (23. September 2012)

weil sich Luft höher komprimieren lässt als Öl z.B.


----------



## der_erce (23. September 2012)

Weil du zwei Komponenten (Öl / Luft) mit zwei unterschiedlichen Kompressionseigenschaften hast. Desshalb gibt es die Entlüftungskits auch.


----------



## fkal (23. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> weil sich Luft höher komprimieren lässt als Öl z.B.



Schon klar. Im Vergleich zu Luft im System kann man das Bremsmedium als nahezu inkompressibel betrachten.
Habe ich nun zwei identische Systeme (einmal mit Luft im System und einmal ohne) und betätige in beiden Fällen den Bremshebel gleich weit. So habe ich im enflüfteten System klarerweise einen höheren Druck als im nicht enlüfteten System, da dort die Luft noch unter dem Leitungsdruck vorherrschenden Leitungsdruck komprimiert wird. Dennoch habe ich dann sowohl im Bremsmedium als auch im kleinen Luftbereich den gleichen Druck anliegen. Dieser ist halt nur in Summe kleiner als im entlüfteten System. 

Wo da jetzt schnell wechselnde Druckverhältnisse bei einem Bremsmanöver auftreten sollen, die zum beschriebenen stottern führen sollen ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## der_erce (23. September 2012)

Du hast schon recht, aber es is ja so dass du nicht an einer Stelle die gesammte Luft hast. D.H. wenn du den Bremshebel durchdrückst, wandert durch den Druck die Luft richtung Kolben. Es kann (muß nicht sein) passieren, dass nun eine erste Luftblase am Leitungsende zunächst den Kolben wieder zurücklässt, der darauffolgende Öldruck drückt den Kolben aber wieder richtung Scheibe...usw. 
Soviel zur Theorie.


----------



## fkal (24. September 2012)

Ich glaub ich verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst. Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass durch Betätigen des Bremshebels die Luft in Richtung Kolben wandert. Eigentlich müsste die Luftblase an gleicher Stelle bleiben, weil vor und nach der Blase der gleiche Druck herrschen muss (hier hab ich nur den Druck in der Leitung berücksichtigt). Aufgrund deiner Erklärung ist es mir leider noch nicht klar ersichtlich warum die Bremse stottern sollte...weil so wie du das beschrieben hast, dürfte sie eigentlich nur ein einziges mal ruckeln...und mehr nicht.

Kurzfassung: Ich glaub nicht an die Luftblasen-Stotter-Theorie!


----------



## LT.Kali (24. September 2012)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Ich werde die Tage mal die Bremsbeläge ausbauen und säubern, zusätzlich wie  @Mithras geschrieben hat mit feinem Schleifpapier mal anrauen. Danke nochmal, sind super Tips!

Nichts desto trotz bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike 

Obwohl wenn ich das Strive von  @Boardi05 sehe, sich mir jeglicher Sabber in den Mundwinkeln sammelt


----------



## Boardi05 (24. September 2012)

Ich glaub da haste dich verwechselt, ich hab nur n Nerve AM


----------



## der_erce (25. September 2012)

fkal schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst. Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass durch Betätigen des Bremshebels die Luft in Richtung Kolben wandert. Eigentlich müsste die Luftblase an gleicher Stelle bleiben, weil vor und nach der Blase der gleiche Druck herrschen muss (hier hab ich nur den Druck in der Leitung berücksichtigt). Aufgrund deiner Erklärung ist es mir leider noch nicht klar ersichtlich warum die Bremse stottern sollte...weil so wie du das beschrieben hast, dürfte sie eigentlich nur ein einziges mal ruckeln...und mehr nicht.
> 
> Kurzfassung: Ich glaub nicht an die Luftblasen-Stotter-Theorie!



Junge, Ich rede hier von Theorie und ich versuche zu erklären wie es innerhalb eines Schlauchs vorgeht, welcher grad mal 2 Meter lang ist (wenn überhaupt) Und das natürlich deutlich verlangsamt. Ich hatte ihn ja bereits gefragt, ob er was am Griff merkt, das verneinte er und hast, zumindest mir, gezeigt, dass es vermutlich keine Luft im Kreislauf ist. 
Aber zum Stottern selbst: Wir wissen hier nicht was das für stottern ist, wie viel stottern das ist, wie das stottern auftaucht, wie es sich anfühlt. Nur aufgrund der Aussage stottern hab ich gedacht es könnte möglich sein, dass es dieses und jenes ist. Und es ist völlig egal ob die Luft zum Kolben wandert oder nicht, das Resultat ist das gleiche. Natürlich hast du recht, die Luft wandert natürlich NICHT richtung Kolben, aber gesetz dem FAll, dass du mehrere Luftkammern/blasen hast, wirst du vermutlich auch, wenn auch nicht merklich, öfters einen durchsacker haben. Und ich erinnere nochmal : der Schlauch ist nicht lang und es geht sehr schnell.


----------



## luxaltera (25. September 2012)

es kann auch geringfügig feuchtigkeit (H2O) ins system gekommen sein. Wenn sich das öl oder Dot dann erhitzt löst sich das im wasser gebundene O und somit hat man bei einer warmen bremse mehr gas im System beim berg runterfahren, wo viel gebremst wird... Wenn sich die bramse abkühlt schrumpfen die gasblässchen wieder und der fadingeffekt verringert sich. 
Ob das wandern der blasen so ein grosses problem ist weiss ich nicht da ja das ganze system unter druck gebracht wird und es ja somit theoretisch egal ist wo genau sich ein druckdämpfer (gasblase) im system befindet... So habe ich das jedenfalls verstanden. Im zweifelsfall nicht nur entlüften, sonder halt einen kompletten öl/dot wechsel durchführen... damit schlägt 2 fliegen mit einer klappe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LT.Kali (25. September 2012)

@Boardi05 meinte ich doch 

War wohl mit den Gedanken gerad beim Strive.

@alleAnderen danke für die Theorien, ich bastel die Tage mal und werde berichten ob es geholfen hat!

Gruß


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. September 2012)

Wo wir gerade bei H²o sind.... was ein Scheisswetter!


----------



## der_erce (26. September 2012)

Bei uns scheint die Sonne


----------



## Mithras (26. September 2012)

na hoffentlich hält es bis Samstag


----------



## der_erce (26. September 2012)

Hehe...ich denk schon


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. September 2012)

Die ganze Woche schon Dauerregen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (26. September 2012)

lol


----------



## nukular2008 (26. September 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Die ganze Woche schon Dauerregen



Zum Wochenende wirds besser und sogar nochmal richtig sonnig


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich hatte ihn ja bereits gefragt, ob er was am Griff merkt, das verneinte er und hast, zumindest mir, gezeigt, dass es vermutlich keine Luft im Kreislauf ist.


Sorry, wenn ich dich enttäusche und deine Theorie dir selbst logsich vorkommen mag, aber das ist totaler Käse  Ich hatte schon zig Bremsen mit Luft im System in der Hand - nicht eine einzige davon hat gestottert...! Es geht lediglich der Druckpunkt verloren und i. d. R. auch etwas von der Absolutkraft.




der_erce schrieb:


> Aber zum Stottern selbst: Wir wissen hier nicht was das für stottern ist, wie viel stottern das ist, wie das stottern auftaucht, wie es sich anfühlt.


Stottern liegt eher an einem Schlag in der Scheibe, nicht zentrischer Scheibenaufnahme (auch schon vorgekommen), schlechter Einstellung des Sattels oder an Belägen, die schlecht eingebremst wurden oder sonstige Mängel haben (Dreck, Verglasung, Defekt an der Oberfläche...).




ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei H²o sind.... was ein Scheisswetter!


Aber hallo! Wir hatten gestern auf einer kleinen Tour alles von Sonne über (Stark-)Regen bis hin zu Hagel


----------



## der_erce (30. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich dich enttäusche und deine Theorie dir selbst logsich vorkommen mag, aber das ist totaler Käse  Ich hatte schon zig Bremsen mit Luft im System in der Hand - nicht eine einzige davon hat gestottert...! Es geht lediglich der Druckpunkt verloren und i. d. R. auch etwas von der Absolutkraft.



Hatte ich nicht schon geschrieben, dass ich das ausgeschlossen hatte? Ich glaub ich hatte ihn gefragt ob er was am Hebel merkt oder ? Und eigentlich enttäuscht du mich nicht, weil du zwar recht hast, aber ich auch. 
Im Ganzen betrachtet stimmt es natürlich, dass wenn er den Hebel drückt, baut er keinen Druck auf und der Hebel drückt vielleicht ins Leere. Es muß aber nicht zwangsläufig nur eine Luftblase im System sein die den Druck abfallen lässt. Die Komprimierung, und der Druckabfall sind nicht linear, zumindest nicht merklich.


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Oktober 2012)

-edit-


----------



## Elipirelli (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab mal ne kleine Frage zu meinem 2010er Nerve Am:
Der Dämpfer braucht 250psi!! Das kann doch nicht sein, ich wiege 70kg.
Kaputt kann er eigentlich nicht sein, er funktioniert ansonsten perfekt.
Was mach ich falsch??

Grüße


----------



## MikeZ (14. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich nichts...
Hab bei mir 210 psi drin, wiege fahrfertig vielleicht knapp 76kg und fahre mit ziemlich viel SAG.
Ist das Bike neu? Dann darf sich der Dämpfer gerne noch ein wenig einlaufen. Oder hast Du Dich irgendwo beim Messen/Rechnen vertan?


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab am 2012er 170PSI drinnen, anfangs sogar nur 150PSI, fahrfertig um die 65-70kg


----------



## MikeZ (15. Oktober 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Ist das Bike neu?



Ahh, wer lesen kann, sollte das auch tun...
250psi klingt echt nach viel!
Wenn sonst aber alles funktioniert...?!?!


----------



## der_erce (15. Oktober 2012)

Elipirelli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich hab mal ne kleine Frage zu meinem 2010er Nerve Am:
> Der Dämpfer braucht 250psi!! Das kann doch nicht sein, ich wiege 70kg.
> Kaputt kann er eigentlich nicht sein, er funktioniert ansonsten perfekt.
> ...



Was für eine Gabel ist das denn...ich erkenn ne RS aber welche? Vielleicht waren die Werte fürs 2010er damals so hoch? Schon mal in den Tabellen gekuckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (15. Oktober 2012)

Elipirelli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich hab mal ne kleine Frage zu meinem 2010er Nerve Am:
> Der *Dämpfer* braucht 250psi!! Das kann doch nicht sein, ich wiege 70kg.
> Kaputt kann er eigentlich nicht sein, er funktioniert ansonsten perfekt.
> ...





der_erce schrieb:


> Was für eine *Gabel *ist das denn...ich erkenn ne RS aber welche? Vielleicht waren die Werte fürs 2010er damals so hoch? Schon mal in den Tabellen gekuckt?



*hust*


----------



## der_erce (15. Oktober 2012)

ups... 

Edit



der_erce schrieb:


> Was für ein _Dämpfer_ ist das denn...ich erkenn ne_n Fox-Dämpfer_ aber welche_Dämpfer_? Vielleicht waren die Werte fürs 2010er damals so hoch? Schon mal in den Tabellen gekuckt?



*räusper*


----------



## Elipirelli (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke für eure antworten!
Mit dem Setup hab ich gar kein Problem. Der Sag stimmt und der Dämpfer läuft perfekt.
Allerdings sollten doch 250psi für 70kg viel zu viel sein.
Was machen dann leute die 100kg wiegen?
Der dämpfer darf ja mit max. 300psi befüllt werden.


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Oktober 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich bin zwischen 65-70kg und hab 170psi, läuft perfekt, wurde von fox selber so eingestellt beim testival, nachm service.


----------



## der_erce (15. Oktober 2012)

Also an meinem Enduro (Specialized Dämpfer der vermutlich Fox-Innereien hat) fahr ich mit 90kg Kampfgewicht mit knapp _150 - 170_ psi. Und das ist straff. 250 ist schon exorbitant hoch.


----------



## Wilddieb (15. Oktober 2012)

Scheint mir auch zu hoch. Sicher dass die Pumpe, resp. das Manometer noch ok sind?


----------



## Elipirelli (16. Oktober 2012)

Ziemlich sicher, ja.


----------



## der_erce (16. Oktober 2012)

Dann bleibt nur noch eins...du wiegst 100 kg


----------



## TrailStar87 (17. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin,
verkaufe mein Canyon Strive ES 0.7 2011, leider komme nicht zum fahren und es ist einfach zu schade um es im Schuppen stehen zu haben, ohne das es bewegt wird. Ich bin bin ca. 150km seit dem ich es habe gefahren, das auch zu 80% auf festen bzw. schotter gefahren und ich hatte bis dato keine probleme mit dem Fahrrad. Es ist alles noch Original und Rechnung liegt da bei.

Ein Bild findet ihr in meinem Album hier im Forum, kann aber Detailbilder sofort machen und hoch laden. 

Wenn ihr interesse habt, schreibt mir einfach eine PN mit euren Fragen, der Preis ist VB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (21. Oktober 2012)

versuchs mal im Bikemarkt  .. da hast wohl bessere Karten auf nen Verkauf


----------



## sundawn77 (7. November 2012)

Hat Jemand einen Kontakt, der mir fürs 2012er Torque goldene Canyon-Decals in Originalgröße zum Überkleben basteln kann?


----------



## LT.Kali (27. November 2012)

Servus,

habe mein Canyon jetzt ein paar Monate und hatte mir direkt "Klicker" dran gemacht. Jetzt möchte ich schöne normale Pedale haben und wollte fragen,welchen Schuh ihr empfehlen könnt bzw. welchen ihr nehmt?
Habe mal etwas in versch. Bikeshops gesucht und finde größtenteils SPD Schuhe oder aber "Skate" Schuhe. Jedenfalls sehen die so aus. 
Gibt es auch eine Art "Wanderschuh" mit dem man gut biken gehen kann?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine 

Gruß


----------



## der_erce (27. November 2012)

Bei Plattformpedalen sind die Five Ten recht griffig.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. November 2012)

LT.Kali schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine Art "Wanderschuh" mit dem man gut biken gehen kann?


Jein... ich habe damit bisher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, der Grip ist nicht annähernd vergleichbar mit "echten" Bikeschuhen. Manche Leute schwören für alpine Touren auf sog. "Zustiegschuhe", wohl eine Art leichter aber stabiler Wanderschuh.

Die von der_erce angesprochenen Five.Ten sind in Sachen Grip unschlagbar. Da gibt es 2 verschiedene Kategorien, die Impact Modelle, welche sehr stabil sind und für die Zehen einen guten Schutz gegen _Impacts_ bieten, die haben eine Sohle, die in sich sehr steif ist (kann man mögen oder eben nicht). Alle anderen haben im Prinzip die gleiche (Freerider) Sohle, die hat den gleichen superklebrigen Gummi, ist aber in sich nicht so steif, etwa vergleichbar mit Skateschuhen. Das hat die Vorteile, dass sich die Sohle etwas um das Pedal krallt (= festerer Stand) und man mit denen laufen kann wie mit normalen Schuhen, während die Impact schon sehr klobig sind (Flumpfuß-Feeling). Nachteil der Sache ist, dass man u. U. auf langen Touren Schmerzen in der Fußsohle kriegen kann, wenn man da etwas empfindlich ist, weil der Druck aufs Pedal nicht so verteilt wird, wie bei den Impact Sohlen. Fürs Fahren mit einem Hardtail habe ich die weiche Sohle sehr zu schätzen gelernt, weil man einfach nicht so leicht vom Pedal abhebt wie mit den Impact, wenn es mal ruppig zur Sache geht. Allerdings verschleißt die auch ziemlich schnell, da hatte ich nach einer Saison schon einige ausgefledderte Stellen an der Sohle, wogegen die Impact Sohlen schon seit ca. 3 Jahren halten und noch ziemlich frisch aussehen.

Weiterer Tip: ich habe mir vor Kurzem ein Paar Sombrio X-Float günstig geschossen, die sind auch nicht schlecht. Der Sohlen-Gummi ist nicht so extrem weich wie bei den 5.10 und die Sohle liegt von der Steifigkeit zwischen Impact und Freerider. Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut und ist vom Grip und der Dämpfung her auch für die härtere Gangart mit dem Hardtail tauglich. Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nix sagen, vermute aber, dass die recht gut sein wird.

Anmerkung am Rande: Sombrio Schuhe 1/2-1 Größe Größer bestellen! 5.10 passen bei mir in der gewohnten Größe.


----------



## Nill (28. November 2012)

Zu dem Schuh Thema:

2 Jahre die 5.10 Impact, danach ca. 10 Cent große Löcher in der Sohle = STABIL / hohe,stabile Sohle / = bin damit auch schon 1300 hm Touren gefahren. davon ca. 1 1/2 Wandern mit Bike. Ging 

1 Jahr 5.10 Freeride, danach Ansätze von Durchrieben= gefallen mir persönlich besser / direkter auf dem Pedal / mehr verschleiß / "nicht soooo warm" / schlechter Schutz beim Aufprall / 

So meine Erfahrungen mal kurz zusammen gefasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (28. November 2012)

habe selbst auch 5.10 für lange touren (maltese falcon SPD) und für plattformpedalen (sam hill ed.) und bin soweit sehr zufrieden. Die falcon sind relativ steif aber recht leicht und werden im allgemeinen nicht zu warm, auch auf langen touren. Die steifigkeit ist aber nicht im geringsten beim laufen störend und der schuh funktioniert auch bestens auf plattformen wenn man die spd option nicht nutzen will. kann aber manchmal etwas eng ausfallen, ich hab ihn ne halbe nummer grösser.
Der Sam Hill hat eine relativ dicke sohle aber ist dennoch nicht zu klobig. man fühlt sich sicher in den dingern und kann trotzdem noch sehr entspannt laufen und wandern da dämpfung vorhanden ist. Die sohlen sind manchmal schon zu sticky wenn man etwas zu schief aufm pedal steht. Das korrigieren geht dann nicht so schnell wie ich es gerne hätte aber dafür bin ich auch noch nie vom pedal gerutscht.


----------



## ASQ (1. Dezember 2012)

LT.Kali schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage bzgl. meiner Bremse (Elixir 1)
> 
> ...



Leider ein wenig zu spät gesehen ,, aber muß dennoch posten, nachdem ich lesen muß, was die Leute hier schreiben.


Das Stottern und Vibrieren ist bei neuen Avid normal am anfang, passiert in den ersten 100Km ... einfach den Postmount an den 2 Inbus-schrauben Lösen,,, Bremse Kurz Pumpen und gezogen halten ,, und wieder Festschrauben ,,, Fertig,,, niggs mit entlüften etc^^ 

Iss ja der wahnsinn das manche bei so einem kleinen problem gleich das ganze Bike zerlegen wollen ^^


----------



## LT.Kali (1. Dezember 2012)

@ASQ 
danke für die Info, habe bis jetzt auch noch nichts drann gemacht. Bin ca 500km bis jetzt gefahren. Passt jetzt alles! Super Bike 

Danke auch noch zu den Infos bzgl. Schuhen. Ich möchte jedoch eher was mehr nach "Wanderstyle" aussieht. Evtl. hole ich mir einfach halbhohe Wanderschuhe oder so.

Gruß


----------



## simdiem (1. Dezember 2012)

LT.Kali schrieb:


> @ASQ
> Evtl. hole ich mir einfach halbhohe Wanderschuhe oder so.



Wird sich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ziemlich ******** fahren. Grund. Die Pins der Plattformpedale können sich in dem grobstolligem Profil der Wanderschuhe nicht festkrallen.


----------



## Wilddieb (1. Dezember 2012)

Das andere Problem ist, dass du vermutlich keine gescheite Position auf den Pedalen findest, da je nach Abstand der Stollen, die einen Pins sich mit den Stollen überschneiden und andere nicht und dann rutschst du nur hin und her anstatt den Schuh richtig auf das Pedal zu setzen. So ruinierst du dir zwar die Schuhsole aber halten tuts trotzdem nicht.


----------



## ASQ (1. Dezember 2012)

Also ichhab z.B. für die kalten Tage jetzt so Wanderschuhe von NorthFace ... Super Grip
Liegt wohl daran, das es auch welche fürn Winter sind und dadurch die Sohle ein wenig weicher, so das die Pins greifen können.
Leider weiß ich den Model Namen nicht mehr, da de noch vom letzen Jahr sind,, 
Auf dem Schuh selber steht was von HydroSeal drauf ,, 
Auf wunsch kannich ja mal n Bild machen.

Edit: Hab nach langem Googeln die Schuhe gefunden
http://de.thenorthface.com/tnf-de-d...ogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=shopping

Hab aber deutlich weniger bezahlt,, einfach nach angeboten aussschau halten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Dezember 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Das andere Problem ist, dass du vermutlich keine gescheite Position auf den Pedalen findest, da je nach Abstand der Stollen, die einen Pins sich mit den Stollen überschneiden und andere nicht und dann rutschst du nur hin und her anstatt den Schuh richtig auf das Pedal zu setzen. So ruinierst du dir zwar die Schuhsole aber halten tuts trotzdem nicht.


Das kann ich so 1:1 bestatigen. Ich habe zum Wandern oder für nasses/kaltes Wetter und Schnee ein paar Leichtwanderschuhe von The Northface mit Vibram-Sohle. Zum gemütlichen Herumrollern mit der City-Möhre ist das ok, aber für ernsthaftes MTBen nicht wirklich brauchbar...


----------



## Air-Wastl (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Community,

ist es möglich ein Canyon mit einer anderen Bremse zu 
bestellen als angegeben ist? Mir sagt die Avid am Nerve Al + 
nicht so zu

MFG Wastl


----------



## ChrizZZz (17. Dezember 2012)

nöö 


.. gegen Aufpreis ist sicherlich "FAST" alles möglich


----------



## Mithras (17. Dezember 2012)

Hi Wastl,

ich hatte mal die aussage von nem Canyon Mitarbeiter, dass Sonderwünsche in der Hinsicht leider nicht berücksichtigt werden können. (lag glaube ich an der Preispolitik)

Bleibt also nur, nach Erhalt Bremse abmontieren -> verkaufen, neue Bremse montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (17. Dezember 2012)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> ist es möglich ein Canyon mit einer anderen Bremse zu
> bestellen als angegeben ist? Mir sagt die Avid am Nerve Al +
> ...




NEIN. 

du kannst sie nur gleich Abbauen und Verkaufen und dir deine Lieblingsbremse verbauen.


----------



## Air-Wastl (17. Dezember 2012)

Danke @ all

Wird wohl das die einzigste Möglichkeit bleiben :-(
wenn es ein Canyon wird. 

MFG Wastl


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> .. gegen Aufpreis ist sicherlich "FAST" alles möglich


Nein, auch gegen Aufpreis macht Canyon sowas nicht. Es ist schlicht und einfach nicht vorgesehen, das irgendwas an den Gesamtpaketen geändert wird, das ist ein Teil des Firmen- und (Niedrig-)Preiskonzepts. Der Händler vor Ort freut sich aber sicher, wenn er an einem Canyon die Bremse wechseln darf und wird auch sicher einen Aufpreis verlangen


----------



## Air-Wastl (18. Dezember 2012)

Eine Bremse sollte man (ich) noch gewechselt bekommen.

Bei Rose kann man Teile tauschen lassen. Mir gefallen aber
die Rahmen nicht.

Nur ist die Frage ob ich mir ein neues Bike leisten soll.

Reizen würde mich ja ein Nerve Al+ 9.0

Der Preis ist ja echt ok.

MFG Wastl


----------



## der_erce (18. Dezember 2012)

Die Entscheidung musst du schon selbst treffen. Das Gesamtkonzept muß dir Zusagen, nicht nur der Rahmen. Eine Bremse sollte nicht unbedingt das Problem sein.


----------



## Air-Wastl (18. Dezember 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das Gesamtkonzept muß dir Zusagen, nicht nur der Rahmen.



Das ist klar, tut es ja generell auch. Gute Ausstattung zum fairen Preis.
Mir sagt halt nur nicht die Bremse zu (gut kann ich noch schnell Tauschen)
und die Maulbreite vom LRS ist etwas gering wie ich finde. Hat der
Rahmen denn generell Platz für 2.4 Reifen?

MFG Wastl


----------



## der_erce (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab kein Nerve aber von meinem 2008er Speci kann ich sagen dass selbst da 2.4er Platz haben. Ich denk aber auch dass es vielleicht auf den Reifen ankommt. Generell geh ich schon davon aus, dass ein All Mountain 2.4er tauglich sein sollte.


----------



## Mithras (18. Dezember 2012)

In ein radon slide am passen auch 2,4 er aber ums Ar***lecken.. Das fragste am besten mal bei Canyon direkt an.


----------



## JulianM. (18. Dezember 2012)

helft mir mal eben auf die sprünge bitte, ich steh vollends aufm schlauch: kanadische bikezubehör manufaktur mit bären auf dem logo?! danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (19. Dezember 2012)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Das ist klar, tut es ja generell auch. Gute Ausstattung zum fairen Preis.
> Mir sagt halt nur nicht die Bremse zu (gut kann ich noch schnell Tauschen)
> und die Maulbreite vom LRS ist etwas gering wie ich finde. Hat der
> Rahmen denn generell Platz für 2.4 Reifen?
> ...



Fahre das 2012 Nerve AM mit 2.4er Reifen (Fat Albert), geht absolut problemlos. Mittlerweile auch mit ZTR Flow EX im LRS, wegen der Maulweite. Auch das passt perfekt, wobei zwischen den Sattelstreben nicht mehr besonders viel Luft bleibt...

P.S.: Das erste, was ich getauscht habe, war auch die Bremse 
Meine Freundin fährt übrigens ein Rose, die Qualitätsunterschiede des Rahmens im Vergleich zum Canyon sind schon deutlich zu erkennen. Die Kleinigkeiten, wie z. B. die Öffnungen für die innen verlegten Züge, sind bei Canyon doch deutlich schöner und aufwändiger gearbeitet.
Habe das Rose auch komplett umkonfiguriert, allerdings mussten wir dann auch sehr lange drauf warten, jedes Bike wird halt für den Käufer "persönlich" aufgebaut. Das funktioniert auch nur, weil Rose ein Teilehandel ist und eh fast alle Komponenten auf Lager liegen hat.


----------



## rmfausi (19. Dezember 2012)

JulianM. schrieb:


> helft mir mal eben auf die sprünge bitte, ich steh vollends aufm schlauch: kanadische bikezubehör manufaktur mit bären auf dem logo?! danke



Chromag? http://www.chromagbikes.com/

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Air-Wastl (19. Dezember 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Fahre das 2012 Nerve AM mit 2.4er Reifen (Fat Albert), geht absolut problemlos. Mittlerweile auch mit ZTR Flow EX im LRS, wegen der Maulweite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Habe das Rose auch komplett umkonfiguriert, allerdings mussten wir dann auch sehr lange drauf warten, jedes Bike wird halt für den Käufer "persönlich" aufgebaut. Das funktioniert auch nur, weil Rose ein Teilehandel ist und eh fast alle Komponenten auf Lager liegen hat.



Okay weil die Maulweite finde ich für ein 150mm Bike auch etwas zu
gering. 

Ich wohne im Einzugsgebiet von Rose ;-) und hab da schon oft
mitbekommen das man da an den Bikes Teile tauschen kann.
Dachte das geht bei Canyon auch. 
Da es so nicht ist wird die Ersatzteilkiste voll gemacht 

MFG Wastl


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Dezember 2012)

Das Konzept geht aber mMn zumindest für den Selbst-Schrauber trotzdem auf. Ich habe bei meinen beiden Canyon Bikes jeweils außer dem Rahmen nicht viel behalten und unterm Strich, nach dem Verkauf der Teile, nur einen SEHR guten Preis dafür gezahlt. Wenn ich bei meinem aktuellen FRX die Titanfeder und die Variostütze noch nicht dazurechne und den Verkaufspreis des alten Rahmens mit rein rechne, hab ich das Teil zum Nulltarif bekommen   
Will heißen, auch wenn man selbst noch ein paar Sachen upgradet, legt man am Ende i. d. R. nicht wirklich viel drauf.


----------



## JulianM. (19. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Chromag? http://www.chromagbikes.com/
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



nailed it, das wars! danke dir


----------



## der_erce (19. Dezember 2012)

JulianM. schrieb:


> helft mir mal eben auf die sprünge bitte, ich steh vollends aufm schlauch: kanadische bikezubehör manufaktur mit bären auf dem logo?! danke



Ich hab mal versucht mit Schlagwörtern drauf zu kommen...funktioniert. Auch in der Bildersuche.


http://bit.ly/ZNHZGC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (19. Dezember 2012)

jo danke, was es nicht alles gibt: http://www.artlet-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/84_bear-fur-1-z-600x398.jpg


----------



## der_erce (19. Dezember 2012)

lol..das hab ich gar nicht gesehen


----------



## santakruzzifix (23. Dezember 2012)

ein Nerve CF 8.0 kommt vermutlich in die nähere Auswahl ( in XXL )

? hält der Rahmen  bei 100k-Fahrer+Gepäck? 

? wie schnell erfolgt ein Ersatzschwingentausch bei Canyon in der Regel?
Schneller Tausch oder muss man eher paar Wochen ein planen?  

CF 8.0-Gewicht wäre halt als Tourer äußerst fein. Oder lieber gleich einen Alu nehmen? 
hab echt Bammel, dass mir der Rahmen im Gebirge noch bricht? ( aber lt. canyon soll der Rahmen 
schon ordentlich was wegstecken können )


----------



## sirios (23. Dezember 2012)

Also XXL kannst Du Dir wohl abschminken. Hab grad nachgsehen, die Kiste gibts bis XL und das wars.

Fahr doch mal zu Canyon und mach ne Probefahrt. Denke mal das ist schwierig nen Eindruck von dem Material und der Anmutung zu bekommen wenn mans nur aufm Bildschirm ansieht. Oder Du gehst auf nummer sicher und nimmst die Alu Version. Die Bekommt man aber natürlich auch klein 



santakruzzifix schrieb:


> ein Nerve CF 8.0 kommt vermutlich in die nähere Auswahl ( in XXL )
> 
> ? hält der Rahmen  bei 100k-Fahrer+Gepäck?
> 
> ...


----------



## ASQ (26. Dezember 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Fahre das 2012 Nerve AM mit 2.4er Reifen (Fat Albert), geht absolut problemlos. Mittlerweile auch mit ZTR Flow EX im LRS, wegen der Maulweite. Auch das passt perfekt, wobei zwischen den Sattelstreben nicht mehr besonders viel Luft bleibt...




Beim 2011er Nerve AM waren von anfang an 2.40 er drauf (Fat Albert und Nobby Nic)
Meine Frau hat sich an ihrem 2012 er XC den Mantel aufgerissen, und Fuhr ersatzweise mit meinem alten abgefahrenen 2.40 er auf dem XC ohne Probleme.


----------



## MoPe. (26. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht als Hilfe:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=39&supportcenter_articles_id=173&page=2

BTW: Weiß wer, wie lang der Gabelschaft für ein Torque FRX ( M ) sein muss ? Steuerrohr hat ja 125mm und wieviel kommt da noch dazu für Vorbau usw. ? Will eventuell auf Boxxer wechseln 
Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Dezember 2012)

MoPe. schrieb:


> BTW: Weiß wer, wie lang der Gabelschaft für ein Torque FRX ( M ) sein muss ? Steuerrohr hat ja 125mm und wieviel kommt da noch dazu für Vorbau usw. ? Will eventuell auf Boxxer wechseln


Also ich kann dir sagen, dass der Schaft der Boxxer, die bei meinem FRX Gr. L original verbaut war, 161mm lang war - in Verbindung mit einem DM-Vorbau. Meine Lyrik hat grob ca. 19-19,5cm Schaftlänge und 10mm Spacer sind in Verbindung mit einem Thomson Elite X4 Vorbau gerade ganz knapp zu wenig, 12-13mm bräuchte ich wohl, habe aktuell 15mm drunter. Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter...


----------



## MoPe. (27. Dezember 2012)

Danke ,
das Steuerrohr bei L ist ja 10mm länger als bei M, käme man also bei 151mm raus. Da gibts ja viele neuwertige Gabeln, 
die einen längeren Schaft haben, sollte also kein Problem sein eine zu finden, kürzen ist ja einfacher als verlängern  
Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja, wenn du einen Directmount Vorbau verwendest, ist das absolut problemlos.


----------



## santakruzzifix (31. Dezember 2012)

? wie schaut es bei canyon in der Regel aus, wenn nicht pünktlich geliefert werden kann ( + 2, 3 Wochen wäre egal, aber keine 4 - 8 Wochen, weil dann ist der Sommer wieder herum. KW 16 )

Ist eine außerordentliche Stornierung/ Kündigung des Kaufvertrages problemlos bei canyon möglich? Wie sind die Gebaren dort,

Bekommt man das bereits bezahlte Geld relative flott zurück? merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (31. Dezember 2012)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> ? wie schaut es bei canyon in der Regel aus, wenn nicht pünktlich geliefert werden kann ( + 2, 3 Wochen wäre egal, aber keine 4 - 8 Wochen, weil dann ist der Sommer wieder herum. KW 16 )
> 
> Ist eine außerordentliche Stornierung/ Kündigung des Kaufvertrages problemlos bei canyon möglich? Wie sind die Gebaren dort,
> 
> Bekommt man das bereits bezahlte Geld relative flott zurück? merci



Bezahlen musst du erst kurz vor Auslieferung.
Hier steht alles, was du über die Bezahlung wissen musst.


Nen Guten Rutsch euch allen und viele unfallfreie Kilo-, Höhen- und vor Allem Tiefenmeter


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues Euch allen - auf ein geniales Bikejahr 2013


----------



## MUD´doc (1. Januar 2013)

Dito! Wünsche euch allen auch ein fettes Jahr 2013!!!
Auf plattenfreie Touren, bruchfreie Teile und soulige Trails.


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Januar 2013)

ist zufällig sonst noch jemand von Euch in der Zeit vom 20.-27. Juli in Saalbach?


----------



## Mithras (1. Januar 2013)

Mal schauen, Kumpel und ich wollten da heuer mal runter.. mal sehen wann


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Januar 2013)

In unserer Bike-Clique steht auch gerade ein Bike-Urlaub im Sommer im Raum... evtl. mal wieder eine Woche PdS, aber ich habe auch mal Saalbach/Leogang in den Raum geworfen, da will ich eigentlich schon ewig mal hin. Der Termin muss aber noch ausdiskutiert werden (schwierig! )


----------



## Jogi (5. Januar 2013)

Ha, Saalbach / Leogang steht bei uns dieses Jahr auch auf dem Plan. Termin ist auch noch offen. 
...und auf jeden Fall wieder Bozen


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Januar 2013)

Grmpf, bei uns ist gerade mehr oder weniger der Hammer gefallen... auf PdS und eine Woche in der ich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht kann (ab 27. Juli), wo ich aber der einzige bin, bei dem es Probleme gibt, was wohl zu keinem anderen Termin der Fall ist. Das nennt sich wohl "Arschkarte"  Vielleicht kann ich mich ja an irgendeine Saalbach/Leogang Planung hier dranhängen


----------



## sundawn77 (6. Januar 2013)

@Saalbach

Bei uns sind derzeit 5 Mann sicher und 5 weitere sind eventuell dabei. 
Wir haben die Wohnung eines 3 Parteien Ferienhauses gebucht, da wären also noch Wohnungen frei. Von mir aus machen wir gerne ne Mega-Bike-Party...wär doch mal was ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (6. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Grmpf, bei uns ist gerade mehr oder weniger der Hammer gefallen... auf PdS und eine Woche in der ich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht kann (ab 27. Juli), wo ich aber der einzige bin, bei dem es Probleme gibt, was wohl zu keinem anderen Termin der Fall ist. Das nennt sich wohl "Arschkarte"  Vielleicht kann ich mich ja an irgendeine Saalbach/Leogang Planung hier dranhängen



Wenn die Eckdaten bei uns stehen, meld ich mich mal bei dir.
Vllt. trifft man sich ja auch mal in Beerfelden vorher


----------



## Mithras (7. Januar 2013)

ein Spamtroll .. Edit: der Post is wech...

und weils mir gerade durch den Kopf geht: .. neue Knieschoner und Helm bestellt, Helm passt, Knieschoner nicht .. hab ich nur riesige Oberschenkel oder bauen die die Teile für Kinder ... *tsss*... XL is natürlich nicht lieferbar ... ich frage mich welche Enduropiloten/Freerider/Downhiller so zierliche Schenkel haben, dass sie mit ner "S" auskommen .. oO .. wahrscheinlich sind meine Schenkel einfach fett ... ich sollte weniger biken, dann werden se dünner


----------



## rmfausi (7. Januar 2013)

Die meisten Endurofahrer/Freerider/Downhiller sind doch sowieso zwischen 13-17 Jahre alt (Gopro Kids) und Spargeltarzane, wenn man die Videos hier im Forum in der letzten Zeit so ansieht. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Wilddieb (7. Januar 2013)

Ganz einfach, die Schoner sind wohl für Shuttler gemacht.


----------



## JulianM. (8. Januar 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die Schoner sind wohl für Shuttler gemacht.



haha ganz genau den gleichen gedanken hatte ich vorher auch... wieso nen fetten oberschenkel riskieren wenn man auch den lift nehmen kann


----------



## JulianM. (8. Januar 2013)

hätte mal n anderes problem: bei meinem photoshop ist das Bild, projekt, oder wie mans auch nennen mag nicht zu sehen, nur die bedienfelder außenrum. habe schon alles ausprobiert und im www gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden. ideen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (8. Januar 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> @Saalbach
> 
> Bei uns sind derzeit 5 Mann sicher und 5 weitere sind eventuell dabei.
> Wir haben die Wohnung eines 3 Parteien Ferienhauses gebucht, da wären also noch Wohnungen frei. Von mir aus machen wir gerne ne Mega-Bike-Party...wär doch mal was ;-)



Dann gibs ja da paar schöne Bikes zu sehen ..bin vom 17 bis 23.08 da


----------



## sundawn77 (8. Januar 2013)

Na mein bike erkennst Du ja wenn Du mich siehst ;-)


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. Januar 2013)

Hat hier schen jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Double Barrel im Torque gemacht?
Wäre schön,wenn sich jmd. dazu äußern könnte


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Januar 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> @Saalbach
> 
> Bei uns sind derzeit 5 Mann sicher und 5 weitere sind eventuell dabei.
> Wir haben die Wohnung eines 3 Parteien Ferienhauses gebucht, da wären also noch Wohnungen frei. Von mir aus machen wir gerne ne Mega-Bike-Party...wär doch mal was ;-)


Ob ich so viel Bikeparty ertragen könnte...? Mit genug Alkohol vermutlich schon 




Jogi schrieb:


> Wenn die Eckdaten bei uns stehen, meld ich mich mal bei dir.
> Vllt. trifft man sich ja auch mal in Beerfelden vorher



Ich wohne eigentlich viel zu nahe an Beerfelden, um bisher immer noch nicht dort gewesen zu sein 




Mithras schrieb:


> neue Knieschoner und Helm bestellt, Helm passt, Knieschoner nicht .. hab ich nur riesige Oberschenkel oder bauen die die Teile für Kinder ... *tsss*... XL is natürlich nicht lieferbar ... ich frage mich welche Enduropiloten/Freerider/Downhiller so zierliche Schenkel haben, dass sie mit ner "S" auskommen .. oO .. wahrscheinlich sind meine Schenkel einfach fett ... ich sollte weniger biken, dann werden se dünner


Ja, vermutlich bist du einfach nur zu fett  Mir passen die 661 in M - ich bin aber auch ein Spargel 








JulianM. schrieb:


> hätte mal n anderes problem: bei meinem photoshop ist das Bild, projekt, oder wie mans auch nennen mag nicht zu sehen, nur die bedienfelder außenrum. habe schon alles ausprobiert und im www gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden. ideen?


Evtl. im Betriebssystem 2 Bildschirme eingerichtet und das Bild ist auf dem (nicht angeschlossenen) Zweit-Bildschirm?


----------



## JulianM. (8. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Evtl. im Betriebssystem 2 Bildschirme eingerichtet und das Bild ist auf dem (nicht angeschlossenen) Zweit-Bildschirm?



jup, habs vorhin auch gemerkt, warst leider 5 minuten zu spät  trotzdem danke.

hab auch die sixsixone kneeguards in L und muss sagen, dass sie bei mir doch leider ein wenig locker sitzen


----------



## Fartzilla (8. Januar 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Na mein bike erkennst Du ja wenn Du mich siehst ;-)



In dem Sinne bis August


----------



## Mithras (8. Januar 2013)

661 Kyle strait in XL.. die sitzen bequem, könnten entwas enger sitzen.. da wäre ne L denk ich auch noch ok ... 







aber bei RaceFace.. keine Chance mit L ... da stand auch "körpernah geschnitten" mit bei ..


----------



## Wilddieb (8. Januar 2013)

Ja, bei so Dinges verschätzt man sich schnell. Ich trage ja meissten "M" und hab mir IXS Schoner bestellt: Schienbein aber extra in L aber Ellbogenschoner in M, weil ich eher dünne Ärmchen habe.
Tja, voll verloren, da hätte ein Blutverdünner beiliegen müssen.


----------



## sundawn77 (9. Januar 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> In dem Sinne bis August



Ok ok... wer lesen kann


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Januar 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Ich trage ja meissten "M" und hab mir IXS Schoner bestellt: Schienbein aber extra in L aber Ellbogenschoner in M, weil ich eher dünne Ärmchen habe.


Genau die Kombi passt bei mir bei den Race Face  Allerdings bei den neueren nicht mehr so gut wie bei den alten  Bei den alten war's perfekt, bei den neuen bräuchte ich am Bein die Länge von XL und die Weite von M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (9. Januar 2013)

Vieleicht etwas drunter anziehen währ ne Lösung. Im Sommer halt etwas warm.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Januar 2013)

Ich hab bei meinen schon die Klett-Straps gekürzt - geht zwar, ist aber eine schei$$ Arbeit :-/


----------



## sundawn77 (10. Januar 2013)

Fabian Barel oder GC?


----------



## Fartzilla (10. Januar 2013)

CG wäre cool.. Dann gäbe es paar fette sondereditionen


----------



## sundawn77 (10. Januar 2013)

Beide wären für Canyon der absolute Hammer !!!

Da werden die eine ganze Ecke mehr Strives verkaufen und Canyon wird auch international populärer.
Wenn's tatsächlich cedric sein sollte - was ich aber kaum glaube - dann wird s bei Facebook bald viele Canyon Fotos geben. ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (10. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt..hoffentlich taucht derjenige auch beim GranFondo auf


----------



## MUD´doc (10. Januar 2013)

Hmm?! Was is´n los? 
FB oder GC?


----------



## sundawn77 (10. Januar 2013)

Einer von beiden soll angeblich zu Canyon ins Enduroteam wechseln


----------



## MUD´doc (10. Januar 2013)

oO 
Wow! 
Danke für die Info, Mann. 
Das wäre in der Tat echt fett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Januar 2013)

Hmm, CG kann ich mir irgendwie nicht richtig auf Canyon vorstellen. Ich tippe auf Barel.

BTW: will CG wg. seiner krassen Verletzungen + Alter jetzt mit DH aufhören?


----------



## Nico Laus (14. Januar 2013)

What the heck?! FRX Whipzone bereits ausverkauft?! 

Ich habe die Vorstellung der neuen YT-Modelle abgewartet und weil mich da nichts anspricht, wäre es das FRX geworden. Jetzt bin ich gerade dabei zu bestellen und muss feststellen, dass es das Whipzone in schwarz nicht mehr gibt. Heute morgen hatte ich es noch im Warenkorb, jetzt ists nicht mehr bestellbar. Ich krieg die Kriese.

Sorry, muss meinen Frust kurz los werden.


----------



## Mithras (14. Januar 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> What the heck?! FRX Whipzone bereits ausverkauft?!
> 
> Ich habe die Vorstellung der neuen YT-Modelle abgewartet und weil mich da nichts anspricht, wäre es das FRX geworden. Jetzt bin ich gerade dabei zu bestellen und muss feststellen, dass es das Whipzone in schwarz nicht mehr gibt. Heute morgen hatte ich es noch im Warenkorb, jetzt ists nicht mehr bestellbar. Ich krieg die Kriese.
> 
> Sorry, muss meinen Frust kurz los werden.



Bie produzieren Kontigentweise, sprich alle Modelle in gewissen Stückzahlen mehrmals im Jahr.
Ich würd da anrufen und würde fragen wann das nächste Kontingent geplant ist, wenns zeitlich in deinen Rahmen passt ggf. vorbestellen, dann läuft da nix schief...


----------



## Nico Laus (14. Januar 2013)

Angerufen habe ich ja, aber wirklich konkrete Aussagen gab es nicht: Man bemühe sich um weitere Bikes. Ob und wann es welche geben wird konnte oder wollte man mir nicht sagen. 

Ich probiers morgen nochmal und versuche dann eine Vorbestellung aufzugeben. Eilig habe ichs nicht. Wenn das Bike im April kommt ist das i.O..

Jedenfalls danke für deinen Beitrag! Das mit den Kontingenten wusste ich nicht.


----------



## sasule (15. Januar 2013)

Habe mal die Preise von Canyon Schweiz (purecycling.ch) die letzten Tage beobachtet. Der Preis vom Strive 8.0 ist in den letzten Tagen von 2968 CHF auf 3000 CHF gestiegen. Durch den gerade fallenden Schweizer Franken würde das Bike für uns billiger sein sofern das Bike nicht nachverzollt wird. Als Schweizer Bürger würde mir die Preispolitik aber ziemlich auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## Nduro (16. Januar 2013)

Barel  das wäre echt fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (16. Januar 2013)

Scheint ja konkret zu werden.. Fände das super. 
CG wäre mega geil aber ich glaube der ist noch eine Nummer zu groß


----------



## sundawn77 (16. Januar 2013)

Barel und CG tun sich nichts, aber GC ist fest mit Santa Cruz verbunden wie es scheint.
Bin sehr gespannt wie sich das ganze auch in den nächsten Jahren entwickelt.
Würde mich freuen, wenn Canyon mal die Anerkennung bekommt, die Sie mM nach verdienen. Dieses ewige Baumarkt-Massen-Versender-Negativ-Argument geht mir nämlich echt aufn Keks.


----------



## Fartzilla (17. Januar 2013)

Das geht nicht nur dir auf den Sack..hier in Koblenz geht´s ja noch aber kaum bist du iwo außerhalb reden viele schlecht ohne auch je eins gefahren zu sein.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall mega zufrieden mit meinem weil man damit einfach alles fahren kann!!


----------



## Fatalithy (17. Januar 2013)

Ja das is echt traurig, denn wenn man Ehrlich ist, ist jedes komplettbike ein so genanntes "Baumarkt-Massen-Versender-Bike"... 
Mit dem Unterschied, dass man bei sehr wenigen Herstellern ein solches Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis hat. Also einfach die Leute mit Ihren Norcos, Treks, Specialzied oder anderen Bikes reden lassen und sich freuen, dass das Eigene Bike mit Hammer Ausstattung um einiges billiger war


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Januar 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Das geht nicht nur dir auf den Sack..hier in Koblenz geht´s ja noch aber kaum bist du iwo außerhalb reden viele schlecht ohne auch je eins gefahren zu sein.


Das hört i. d. R. ganz schnell auf, wenn diejenigen ein Bike der gleichen Preisklasse oder höher besitzen und man sie dann mal das "ranzige Versenderbike" probefahren lässt und sie feststellen, dass es einfach deutlich besser ist als ihr Bike, das außer einem großen Namen oder so Schwachsinn wie "Handmade in USA" nichts zu bieten hat.  Oder auch immer wieder gut: man macht die Lästerer auf dem Trail einfach mal so richtig nass.  Beides schon mehrfach erlebt  Besonders erbärmlich finde ich so Sprüche, wenn sie von jemandem kommen, der z. B. ein Specialized fährt, was meiner Meinung nach viel mehr Massenprodukte (und damit langweilig 08/15) sind als ein Canyon...!


----------



## nsc (17. Januar 2013)

Oder einfach auf die Meinung der anderen pfeifen, mir muss das Bike gefallen und sonst keinem anderen. Wenn man nach der öffentlichen Meinung über die verschiedenen Fahrradmarken geht bleiben ja nicht mehr viele Marken über die man "gefahrlos" kaufen und fahren darf


----------



## Fartzilla (17. Januar 2013)

Pfeife inzwischen auch auf die Meinung der anderen..habe meins günstig neu gekauft jetzt fette parts draufgehauen und liege mit besserer Ausstattung preislich unter den anderen


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Januar 2013)

Erfolg ist die beste Antwort, von daher bin ich mal auf das neue enduro Team gespannt ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (17. Januar 2013)

Nicht nur du


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Oder einfach auf die Meinung der anderen pfeifen


Das meinte ich damit ja indirekt  Ich finde es einfach nur SEHR amüsant, wie sich manche zu Huren von irgendwelchen großen Namen mit tollem Image machen (lassen).

Ein Bekannter hat sich vor kurzem auch ein FRX gekauft - er hatte bzw. hat schon einige Bikes von "renomierten" Herstellern, darunter auch teure Edelmarken (Intense & Co.), viele hier würden ein feuchtes Höschen bekommen beim Anblick "Bike-Zimmers" - aber auch er pfeift mittlerweile auf den Ruf, wobei das für ihn (gibt er selbst zu) nicht ganz unwichtig ist. Aber wenn man schon einige Bikes durch hat und einfach nicht das persönliche Optimum finden kann, zählen am Ende einfach doch nur noch die nackten Fakten  Ich bin mal gespannt, was er sagt, wenn er das FRX mal richtig testen konnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (20. Januar 2013)

bisschen off topic aber hat jemand ne ahnung welche einbaumaße der hier http://www.google.de/search?q=Manitou+Coil+4-Way+SPV&um=1&hl=de&safe=off&client=safari&tbo=d&rls=en&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=EP37ULCyJ8XxsgbMm4HIBw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAA&biw=1254&bih=709 in dem hier http://www.google.de/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=corratec+bump+force+xp&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=Efz7ULrxBYGztAaKzIHQAg#hl=de&safe=off&client=safari&tbo=d&rls=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=corratec+bump+force+xp&oq=corratec+bump+force+xp&gs_l=serp.3..0i10i30j0i30l3.102262.103357.0.103687.9.9.0.0.0.0.91.636.9.9.0...0.0...1c.1.YdOagEE1y94&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=d3058b308237e35e&biw=1254&bih=709 hat?


----------



## coast13 (27. Januar 2013)

Frage an die Youngtimer-Kenner unter Euch:  Was ist das für ne Führung an der Hinterbaustrebe (antriebsseitig) bei meinem 2000er FX ?









Gruß

Frank


----------



## rmfausi (27. Januar 2013)

Könnte eine Aufnahme sein um die Kette beim Radausbau ab zulegen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## coast13 (27. Januar 2013)

das ist aber n geschlossenes Röhrchen, wie ne überdimensionierte Leitungsführung. Macht aber ja auf der Antriebsseite wenig Sinn.

Hab mir schon überlegt, ob das ne Aufnahme für ne Kettenführung ist


----------



## Wilddieb (27. Januar 2013)

Das könnte eine alternative Schaltkabelführung sein wo man die  Kabelhülle in einem Stück durchzieht. So liegt das Kabel nirgens offen  und es kann dort kein Schmutz rein.

Aber hab noch nie einen Rahmen gesehen wo man wirklich verschiedene Möglichkeiten gehabt hätte.

Eine Kettenführung währe so weit hinten etwas kontraproduktiv und würde die Schaltung sicher beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Mithras (27. Januar 2013)

coast13 schrieb:


> Frage an die Youngtimer-Kenner unter Euch:  Was ist das fÃ¼r ne FÃ¼hrung an der Hinterbaustrebe (antriebsseitig) bei meinem 2000er FX ? GruÃ Frank



Was Anderes, wenn du mal eben Ã¼ber 100g Gewicht einsparen mÃ¶chtest, tausch die Shimano Deore Kassette gegen ne XT... da gibts wenig gebrauchte um die 25â¬ im Bikemarkt.. die XT is sogar ne 11-34, die Deore nur ne 11-32

Guggst Du..

9 fach Deore Kassette (BJ 2011)






9 fach XT-Kassette (BJ 2007)


----------



## coast13 (27. Januar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Was Anderes, wenn du mal eben Ã¼ber 100g Gewicht einsparen mÃ¶chtest, tausch die Shimano Deore Kassette gegen ne XT... da gibts wenig gebrauchte um die 25â¬ im Bikemarkt.. die XT is sogar ne 11-34, die Deore nur ne 11-32
> 
> Guggst Du..
> 
> ...



weiss ich doch 

hab ne 34er und ne 32er M770 im Regal, ich ranz jetzt nur im Winter die olle Kette gar runter, samt der Deore Kassette ;-) 

Aber trotzdem Danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis 

GruÃ

Frank

P.S. Die Deore Kassetten scheinen im Laufe der Jahre zugenommen zu haben  Meine HG50 wog noch 364 gr


----------



## Mithras (27. Januar 2013)

Ok, ich sehe Du bist im Bilde   

.. Hab mal nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich die beiden Kassetten mal gewogen habe...


----------



## coast13 (27. Januar 2013)

ich war damals auch platt als ich das Potential gesehn hab ;-) 

Da tut man sich bei anderen Teilen schon schwerer, 100 gr rauszuholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
Ich hätte da auch ein Anliegen...Ich wüsste gerne den Radstand und den Lenkwinkel von einem 2009/2010 Tourque FRX 9.0  in Größe M!? 
...kann mir das jemand sagen,oder nachmessen??

MfG,stefan


----------



## JulianM. (29. Januar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/29/thomas-genon-und-anton-thelander-fahren-fuer-canyon-bikes/

canyon gibt seit letzter saison ganz schön gas! 
schicke räder haben die zwei burschen da bekommen


----------



## mstaab_canyon (29. Januar 2013)

coast13 schrieb:


> Frage an die Youngtimer-Kenner unter Euch:  Was ist das für ne Führung an der Hinterbaustrebe (antriebsseitig) bei meinem 2000er FX
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Frank




Hi,

ich meine mich zu erinnern das das ein Anlöteil für den Bikefinder-Identchip war.

VG

Michael


----------



## Nduro (29. Januar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/29/thomas-genon-und-anton-thelander-fahren-fuer-canyon-bikes/
> 
> canyon gibt seit letzter saison ganz schön gas!
> schicke räder haben die zwei burschen da bekommen



Finde ich richtig gut.


----------



## coast13 (30. Januar 2013)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich meine mich zu erinnern das das ein Anlöteil für den Bikefinder-Identchip war.
> 
> ...


 
Das wird s sein ! 
Super, Dankeschön für die Info !

Gruß

Frank


----------



## ChrizZZz (31. Januar 2013)

Nur so nebenbei... MEGASCHNAPPER!
Wollte mir selbst einen holen.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=90530

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=96046


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (31. Januar 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei... MEGASCHNAPPER!
> Wollte mir selbst einen holen.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=90530
> ...



und welcher von denen passt nun in mein 2012er Nerve


----------



## der_erce (31. Januar 2013)

Ich war vorhin schon shoppen     und bei nem Roco RC WC für 219 Euro wär ich fast schwach geworden  . . So sinds nur 2 Lenker und ein Paar Griffe geworden.


----------



## ChrizZZz (31. Januar 2013)

Boardi, wenn du mal genau in deine Dokumtente oder auf der HP schaust ist der Fall ganz klar!

190x50,8 sinds wohl genau. Den Rest brauch ich dir ja nicht erläutern


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Januar 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Boardi, wenn du mal genau in deine Dokumtente oder auf der HP schaust ist der Fall ganz klar!
> 
> 190x50,8 sinds wohl genau. Den Rest brauch ich dir ja nicht erläutern



Danke, 
Hab n bissl gegoogelt und die gleiche länge gefunden. Auf den dämpfern sind ja immer die buchstaben wie m etc. Welche tunings hatten der rp32, hab da unter den details nichts gefunden. Sry wegn meiner fragerei, aber kenn mich da noch nicht ganz so aus.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChrizZZz (31. Januar 2013)

Canyon.com


----------



## Fatalithy (12. Februar 2013)

Da ich mit dem Gewicht meines 2013er Dropzones noch nicht zufrieden bin, wird es einer Abspeckkur unterzogen. Ziel sind um die 14 kg.

Folgende Parts sind bereits zum Austausch geplant:

Laufräder:   Mavic Crossmax SX          - Ersparnis: 420 gr
Reifen:        Hans Dampf Tuebeless     - Ersparnis: um die 1500-1700 gr, da standardmäßig Minions incl. Schlauch montiert sind.  

Dazu kommen Wellgo b185 Pedale mit Titanachse. Gewicht das Paar beträgt 260gr. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach ner 10er Kassette fürs Sram X9. Im Moment is ne SLX mit 360gr drauf.

Hat wer ne Idee für eine passende Kassette? Kassette sollte möglichst um die 200-250 gr wiegen. Dazu 10 Fach und mit einer Abstufung von 11-28 oder 11-32.


----------



## der_erce (12. Februar 2013)

SRAM XG-1080 = 240g = 170â¬
SRAM XG-1099 = 185 bzw 208g fÃ¼r um die 200Euro

Die 1099 gibts in 11-32, die andere nur in 11-36
HÃ¤ttest aber selber auch googlen kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## stanleydobson (15. Februar 2013)

Hat der showroom morgen (samstag) offen? Wenn ja von wann bis wann? Finde auf der homepage keine öffnungszeiten, nur beim service stehen zeiten

Edit
Google hat geholfen


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Februar 2013)

Sorry, ich nochmal

Habe gerade auf der canyon homepage die news zu fabien barel gelesen und auf der mainpage auf dem bild trägt er so ne weiße brille mit klaren gläsern.

Weiß jemand wo ich so eine brille bekomme? Oder ist das ne Goggle?


----------



## der_erce (16. Februar 2013)

Die da?

http://blog.canyon.com/?p=9074

Sieht schick aus jedenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (16. Februar 2013)

Ja wenns die von der hauptseite ist... suche schon lange ne brille mit klaren gläsern für den dunklen/grauen alltag

Die normalen radbrillen aka "OP brillen" mag ich von der optik her nicht so, will was sportliches


----------



## Markdierk (16. Februar 2013)

Bin richtig gespannt, was sich die nächsten 2 Jahre bei Canyon tut. Ich hoffe Canyon steckt richtig was in die Entwicklung eines neuen Enduros (Carbon), fange auf jeden Fall einmal an zu sparen!!

In Bezug auf die Verpflichtung des Hochkaräter fürs Enduro-Team


----------



## der_erce (16. Februar 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ja wenns die von der hauptseite ist... suche schon lange ne brille mit klaren gläsern für den dunklen/grauen alltag
> 
> Die normalen radbrillen aka "OP brillen" mag ich von der optik her nicht so, will was sportliches



Naja...du kannst auch Klargläser z.b. in Oakleys reinmachen. Sogar mit Stärke.


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Naja...du kannst auch Klargläser z.b. in Oakleys reinmachen. Sogar mit Stärke.



Ich hab leider gar kein plan bei radbrillen, ich hab eine fürn sommer die ist ok, aber so für die jahreszeit jetzt wäre was klares besser


----------



## der_erce (16. Februar 2013)

Ich meinte damit dass du Oakley Sonnenbrillen mit Klarglas bestücken kannst. Multipurpose quasi. Wenn du ne stylische, weiße Brille zum Biken suchst, könnte man auch handelsübliche Sonnenbrillen beim Optiker deines Vertrauens zu "Sport"-Brillen umbauen lassen. Vor- und Nachteile muß man natürlich selbst abwägen.


----------



## Jogi (16. Februar 2013)

Die Brille auf meinem Benutzerbild ist ne OAKLEY Flak Jacket mit Transition Gläsern (selbsttönend von fast ganz klar bis fast schwarz)
Allerdings mit Korrekturgläsern (gibts natürlich auch ohnr Korrektur)


----------



## der_erce (19. Februar 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Sorry, ich nochmal
> 
> Habe gerade auf der canyon homepage die news zu fabien barel gelesen und auf der mainpage auf dem bild trägt er so ne weiße brille mit klaren gläsern.
> 
> Weiß jemand wo ich so eine brille bekomme? Oder ist das ne Goggle?



Alsooo ich hab mir mal die "Mühe" gemacht und bei Canyon nachgefragt. Die haben tatsächlich Fabien gefragt und ich hab heut die Antwort bekommen 
Hätt eigentlich selbst drauf kommen können...als Franzose ne französische Brille:

Es ist ne Julbo Pipeline.


----------



## stanleydobson (19. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Alsooo ich hab mir mal die "Mühe" gemacht und bei Canyon nachgefragt. Die haben tatsächlich Fabien gefragt und ich hab heut die Antwort bekommen
> Hätt eigentlich selbst drauf kommen können...als Franzose ne französische Brille:
> 
> Es ist ne Julbo Pipeline.



Ooooook
Dann werd ich mal googeln nach dem ding  mit glaren gläsern ist ja bei deinem link nix zu sehen
Danke für die info


----------



## der_erce (19. Februar 2013)

Gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Luftdruck den ihr fahrt. Hintergrund ist folgender. Ich habe mir heute eine Standpumpe geholt und hab vorhin mal den Luftdruck beim Strive wie auch Copperhead geprüft und war dann doch ein wenig überrascht.
Bisher hab ich immer Pi mal Daumen mit einer Handpumpe aufgepumpt und es war ganz ok. 
Als ich vorhin angesetzt habe musste ich erst 1-2 mal pumpen bis die Anzeige auf 1 Bar war. Nun hab ich 1,5 Bar mal reingemacht und finde die Reifen ziemlich hart, d.h. mit den Fingern zusammen drücken geht eher nicht mehr und ich bin wohl die ganze Zeit mit weniger als einem Bar durch die Gegend geradelt. Ne zweite Luftpumpe zum Vergleich habe ich leider nicht zur Hand. 
Daher nun meine Frage. Ist es bei euch gefühlt auch so, bzw. welchen Druck fahrt ihr oder ist die neue Pumpe im Eimer.
Ist kein Billigscheiss ist ne SKS...

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Februar 2013)

Haben keinen anderen Fred dazu gefunden, daher hier meine Frage:

In der MB 03/13 hat das Canyon Nerve AL+ ja den Sieg geholt. Dies allerdings mit der 2013er-Modell mit 75°-Sitzwinkel. Schön und gut, aber was bedeutet das jetzt?

Die Räder, die jetzt - d.h. erst seit kurzem verfügbar - im Shop sind sind noch die 2012er, die ich 2013 kaufen kann, da die neuen (2013er) erst im Spätherbst vorgestellt werden, aber erst im Frühjahr 2014 ausgeliefert werden. 

MB testet dann also in der Ausgabe März13 im Februar13 die Räder, die aber erst 2013 dem Publikum vorgestellt werden und im Frühjahr 2014 verkauft werden? 

Die Leser und Käufer wollen dann den Testsieger und finden aber im Canyonshop die 2012er mit 74° mit dem Testergebnis des 2013er ohne Hinweis, dass dieses noch gar nicht zu kaufen ist? 

Ich bin verwirrt! Helft mir!  Wann gibt es denn nun das 2013er mit 75°?


----------



## Micha382 (24. Februar 2013)

Das ist garantiert ein Fehler in der MB. Das was sie getestet haben ist das aktuelle Nerve AL+ und zwar das Modelljahr 2013 und ich gehe dabei mal von einem Druckfehler aus


----------



## MikeZ (24. Februar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Die Räder, die jetzt - d.h. erst seit kurzem verfügbar - im Shop sind sind noch die 2012er, die ich 2013 kaufen kann, da die neuen (2013er) erst im Spätherbst vorgestellt werden, aber erst im Frühjahr 2014 ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> MB testet dann also in der Ausgabe März13 im Februar13 die Räder, die aber erst 2013 dem Publikum vorgestellt werden und im Frühjahr 2014 verkauft werden?



Nö!

Modelljahr 2013 sind die Bikes, die 2013 verkauft werden (und gelegentlich ab Dezember 2012 bereits verfügbar/bestellbar sind)...
Diese Bikes werden im Spätherbst 2012 vorgestellt. Im Spätherbst 2013 gibt´s dann also das Modelljahr 2014!

Ganz leicht daran zu erkennen, daß in diesem konkreten Fall das Nerve AL+ getestet wurde, welches im Modelljahr 2012 noch Nerve AM hieß. 
Das AL+ ist im Herbst 2012 vorgestellt worden...


----------



## MikeZ (24. Februar 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Luftdruck den ihr fahrt. Hintergrund ist folgender. Ich habe mir heute eine Standpumpe geholt und hab vorhin mal den Luftdruck beim Strive wie auch Copperhead geprüft und war dann doch ein wenig überrascht.
> Bisher hab ich immer Pi mal Daumen mit einer Handpumpe aufgepumpt und es war ganz ok.
> ...



Also wenn Du bei 1 bar Luft im Reifen selbigen nicht mehr zusammendrücken kannst, musst Du Arme wie eine Maus haben... 

Tubeless kann man 1.3-1.5 bar fahren, weniger geht unter bestimmten Reifen/Felgen-Kombis bestimmt auch, ist aber wohl kaum die Regel.
Mit Schlauch, bei durchschnittlichem Gewicht ist 2.0 bar wohl ein guter Startwert.
Ich fahre 1.5-1.7 bar TL am Nerve AM, 2.2 bar am Race-HT und die Storck mit 11 bar .

Wenn Deine Pumpe wirklich in Ordnung ist, muss da was anderes faul sein. Habe zuerst an eine Verwechslung von bar (relativ) und bar (absolut) gedacht, aber das passt nicht. Du hättest sonst noch weniger Druck angezeigt bekommen...


----------



## Micha382 (24. Februar 2013)

Also ich muss mal den Druck mit der Pumpe eines Kollegen vergleichen. Ich hab jetzt 1,5 Bar drin und finde die Reifen schon ganz schön hart. Kann mich jetzt auch täuschen weil das Empfinden von hart ja unterschiedlich sein kann, aber wenn ich 2 Bar laut Manometer rein mache, würde ich behaupten man kann damit sehr sehr gut auf dem Asphalt fahren so hart wie der Reifen dann ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (26. Februar 2013)

Kann mir jemand einen tipp geben?

Ich möchte herausfinden welches nerve MR mein chef besitzt, weil er es selbst nicht weiß.
Gekauft wurde es ende 2011 glaube ich und gesehen habe ich
-gabel dt swiss
- laufräder glaub ich auch
- magura bremsen
- fox dämpfer
- farbe schwarz/weiß
-vorne und hinten 100mm

Bei google wurde das 9.0 sl angezeigt, der preis von ca 2500 würde auch mit dem übereinstimmen was mein chef behauptet, allerdings stimmen bei seinen aussagen oft nur 50% zbsp schwalbe marathon plus 120 euro pro reifen 
Was mich stutzig macht ist die gewichtsangabe mit ca 11,5 kg... mein hardtail hatte knapp 11kg und sein bike war definitiv schwerer

Hat da jemand einen tip für mich?


----------



## Keeper1407 (26. Februar 2013)

Suche doch einfach nach dem passenden Canyon-Katalog als PDF. Dann kannst Du selber suchen...

Im 2012ér Katalog gibt es 2 Nerve MR. Das 9.0SL mit XTR-Kurbel und das 8.0 mit XT-Kurbel. Alle weiteren Angaben, die Du machst, treffen für beide zu.


----------



## stanleydobson (26. Februar 2013)

Denke es ist das 8.0 
Also sicher keine 2500...


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Februar 2013)

Auch wenn das hier schon ein paar Tag her ist, noch eine Anmerkung von mir...



stanleydobson schrieb:


> Habe gerade auf der canyon homepage die news zu fabien barel gelesen und auf der mainpage auf dem bild trägt er so ne weiße brille mit klaren gläsern.
> 
> Weiß jemand wo ich so eine brille bekomme? Oder ist das ne Goggle?


Ich habe mir auch gerade kürzlich eine Brille geholt, die (u. a.) für die dunkle Jahreszeit, tristes Wetter und Nightrides taugen sollte. Ich habe mich dann nach einiger Zeit mit Recherche und dem Aufprobieren diverser Modelle verschiedener Hersteller für eine Oakley Racing Jacket entschieden. Die gibt es aktuell regulär nur mit belüfteten Gläsern, die mit normalen Gläsern hieß bisher "Jawbone", ist aber aus dem Programm genommen worden. Im Custom Programm kann man die nicht-belüfteten Gläser aber ganz normal bestellen, auch wenn die auf der Website komischerweise nicht gelistet werden, der Fachhandel kann da auf eine deutlich größere Auswahl zugreifen! Zudem kann man sich jedes Einzelteil in zig Farben wählen und sogar die Gläser mit eingeätzten Schriftzügen versehen lassen, wenn man möchte. Die Brille hat einen absolut genialen Mechanismus für den Glaswechsel (Nasenpad nach hinten wegklappen, unteren Teil des Rahmens ("Jaw") wegklappen, Glas einfach herausnehmen), so habe ich mich entschieden, die Brille mit 2 Paar Gläsern zu kaufen und diese von nun an für alles auf dem Bike zu benutzen, so lange ich nicht mit FF + Goggle fahre. Ich habe sie mir bewusst komplett in ganz schlichtem Schwarz bestellt, nur die Oakley Logos sind grün elox. Gläser habe ich in klar (93% Lichtdurchlässigkeit, also minimalst getönt) und Fire Iridium (16% Lichtdurchlässigkeit, gelb verspiegelt) bestellt, das deckt für mich alles ab, zumal ich erfahrungsgemäß mit den verspiegelten Gläsern auch bei z. B. bedecktem Wetter im Wald immer noch sehr gut zurecht komme. Ich habe sie jetzt schon gut 2 Monate in Benutzung und habe sie bewusst bei verschiedensten Verhältnissen getestet. Sogar beim Snowboarden bei strahlendem Sonnenschein waren die Fire Iridium Gläser top und da die Brille perfekt zu meiner Gesichtsform passt, haben meine (zugluft-empfindlichen) Augen nicht getränt. Auch bei tristem Wetter im Wald waren sie noch einwandfrei zu gebrauchen, zumal sie auch den Kontrast etwas verstärken. Die leichte Tönung der klaren Gläser ist auch bei tiefdunkelster Nacht nicht zu bemerken, sorgt aber tagsüber dafür, dass man bei Sonnenlicht nicht sofort die Augen zusammenkneifen muss.
Also von mir gibt es eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung für diese Brille - so lange sie zur Gesichtsform passt. Ich habe einen recht schmalen Nasenrücken, Leute mit breiterem Nasenrücken haben bei Oakley oft Probleme. Aber Es sind eh 2 verschiedene Nasenpads dabei und ich habe die dickeren montiert, mit den dünneren kommen wohl auch Leute mit etwas breiterer Nase zurecht.








Micha382 schrieb:


> Ist es bei euch gefühlt auch so, bzw. welchen Druck fahrt ihr oder ist die neue Pumpe im Eimer.
> Ist kein Billigscheiss ist ne SKS...


Ich habe eine Topeak Joe Blow und bei der ist es ähnlich... die untertreibt beim Druck eindeutig. Wenn die korrekt anzeigen würde, würde ich sogar bei den FR-Reifen z. T. nur ~1,2bar fahren und bei den DH-Reifen habe ich zum Teil noch weniger Druck drauf...! Ich vermute, dass die angezeiten 1,2bar reell etwa 1,6bar sind, was meine Untergrenze bei FR-Reifen ist. Allerdings gehe ich eh immer nur nach dem Gefühl beim Drücken auf die Reifenkarkasse, da würde ich behaupten, dass meine Hand genauer als jeder Manometer an einer Fahrradpumpe ist


----------



## knuspi (28. Februar 2013)

Stolzer Preis für eine Brille ;-) Oder hast du sie günstiger bekommen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> Oder hast du sie gÃ¼nstiger bekommen?


Ja, habe ich. Recht deutlich sogar  Und auch wenn es nach Marketinggefasel klingen mag: Die ist ihr Geld echt wert!  Ist jetzt Ã¼ber die Jahre meine 4. Oakley (habe meine erste in den 90ern des letzten Jahrhunderts gekauft) und ich habe echt lange gesucht, um etwas GÃ¼nstigeres zu finden, was auch nur halbwegs vergleichbar ist, eben weil ich nicht wieder so viel Geld ausgeben wollte. Aber entweder war es nur Schrott (fÃ¼r z. T. auch >150â¬) oder hat mir nicht gepasst bzw. gefallen oder war genau so teuer bei schlechterer QualitÃ¤t...! Einziges Manko an der Brille: das bekannteste Werbe-Gesicht dafÃ¼r ist der Drogen-Lance


----------



## sirios (2. März 2013)

@`Smubob´ Die werd ich mir auch aus den USA nächste Woche mitbringen ! Hab ich schon länger im Auge, war aber bisher immer zu geizig . Da ich aber sowieso da bin, kann ich mir auch was gönnen und günstiger ists ja auch noch


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist jetzt über die Jahre meine 4. Oakley (habe meine erste in den 90ern des letzten Jahrhunderts gekauft)



Bist du sicher, dass dies nicht Anfang der 80er war??? Die evil eye jacket in der Rahmenfarbe ist schon hardcore 80er!! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## stanleydobson (4. März 2013)

Kurze noobfrage

Welches werkzeug brauche ich um die avid elexir 5 versetzen zu können?

Sind das innensechsrund oder innensechskant schlüssel? Und wenn ja welche größe?


----------



## der_erce (4. März 2013)

Ich musst echt nachgooglen was "Innensecchsrund" heißt!  Ich weiß es nicht, aber kannst du nicht am Bike kucken? Und was heißt eigentlich versetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air-Wastl (4. März 2013)

Inbus, ich würde auf 3 oder 4 schätzen wenn du die lenkerschelle meinst.

MFG Wastl


----------



## Wilddieb (4. März 2013)

Wenn du meinst den Bremssattel Einstellen, dann ist es ein 5er Inbus Schlüssel. Also Innensechskannt 5mm Dick. 
Für den Hebel ist es 4 oder 5er. Hab ich grad nicht im Kopf.
Aber kaufen tut man sich eh ein Set weil man die am Bike quer durchs Band gut gebrauchen kann.

Innensechs*rund* produziert man i.d.R. selber, in dem man den Innensechskant schief ansetzt und einmal durchdreht. 
Dann haste Innensechs*rund* und glaub mir, so eine Schraube willst du nicht haben.


----------



## der_erce (4. März 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Innensechs*rund* produziert man i.d.R. selber, in dem man den Innensechskant schief ansetzt und einmal durchdreht.
> Dann haste Innensechs*rund* und glaub mir, so eine Schraube willst du nicht haben.





Edit: an den Bremshebel hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Bei meinem FRX sinds aber definitiv Torx!

Edit2: @Wilddieb
müsste es dann nicht aber InnenNullrund heissen?


----------



## Wilddieb (4. März 2013)

Torx am Bremshebel? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ungewöhlich aber nicht auszuschliessen. Vieleicht je nach Jahrgang unterschiedlich.
Im Prinzip lassen sich ja "irgendwelche" Schrauben verbauen.



der_erce schrieb:


> Edit2: @_Wilddieb_
> müsste es dann nicht aber InnenNullrund heissen?



Innensechsrund nennt man sie deshalb, weil in den meissten Fällen noch flüchtige Andeutungen auf ihren Innensechskannt Ursprung überbleiben, man weiss zwar mit welchem Werkzeug man sie zu lösen hat, aber kann es nicht, was sehr frustirerend sein kann.

Innen*nullrund *erzeugt  man dann so, wenn man versucht den Kopf von Innensechsrund auszubohren  sodass er abfällt und man das gewünschte Teil entfernen kann. Besonders  bei Chromstahlschrauben verbleibt nicht allzu selten ein resignierter Schrauber mit  seiner fest montierten Innen*nullrund*. Technisch gesehen ist es dann eigentlich eine Innen*völlig*rund.

Der Begriff Innen*null*rund könnte sich daraus etabliert haben, weil der ausführende Mechaniker scheinbar eine Null in seinem Metier ist,...
aber  darüber lässt sich nur spekulieren. Denn jede Schraube hat irgendwann  ihr Lebensende erreicht und verbeisst sich regelrecht in ihr Gewinde. Zudem verstecken sich manche Exemplare gerne in ihren Schraubenhöhlen und sind nur beschränkt erreichbar. Somit kann man dem ausführenden Mechaniker, nur eine beschränkte Schuld zuweisen.
Also einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass eine Innennullrund null Anhaltspunkte überlässt, mit welchem Werkzeug man sie ursprünglich hätte lösen müssen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. März 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> @`Smubob´ Die werd ich mir auch aus den USA nächste Woche mitbringen ! Hab ich schon länger im Auge, war aber bisher immer zu geizig . Da ich aber sowieso da bin, kann ich mir auch was gönnen und günstiger ists ja auch noch


Hätte ich die Brille nicht deutlich billiger bekommen, hätte ich auch nicht direkt zugeschlagen  Oakley nimmt alte Brillen pauschal mit -30% auf den Neukauf in Zahlung, geiler Schei$$! 
Gibts in den US of A zufällig auch die XX1 Teile besonders günstig? Wenn ja, nimm mir bitte Schaltwerk, Kassette + Trigger mit 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass dies nicht Anfang der 80er war??? Die evil eye jacket in der Rahmenfarbe ist schon hardcore 80er!!


Ich bin 80 gebohren und hab mir die Brille vom Azubi-Gehalt gekauft, sollte also etwa 1996/97 gewesen sein  Hast aber schon recht, passt optimal zu einigen Stilsünden der 80er  Wenn ich mir überlege, wie ich damals rumgefahren bin... mit Giant Terrago in 3 verschiedenen Violett-Tönen (einer davon "3D") mit goldener RS Mag 10 mit gefrästem Brakebooster in gold - und die Klamotten sahen ähnlich aus... Helm in violett + neon-gelb 




Wilddieb schrieb:


> Innensechs*rund* produziert man i.d.R. selber, in dem man den Innensechskant schief ansetzt und einmal durchdreht.
> Dann haste Innensechs*rund* und glaub mir, so eine Schraube willst du nicht haben.


Das war auch genau mein erster Gedanke


----------



## der_erce (4. März 2013)

...oder war der Torx am Schalthebel?? Puh...jetzt nagel mich nicht fest. Egal...Middach!


----------



## Wilddieb (4. März 2013)

Ne, hast recht, es gibt ne Elixier mit ner Klemmschelle am Hebel die eine Torx Schraube hat.

http://cdn4.coresites.mpora.com/bikemagic_new/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Elixir5_Lever_White_3.4.jpg

Aber ne andere hat wieder eine Inbus Befestigung.
http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2010/08/17/1282037701253-1kgh8rspw05sj-670-75.jpg

K.A. Nach welchen Kriterien das variiert, Jahrgang, Revision, auf jeden Fall sind die da wohl etwas unschlüssig wie sie ihr Zeug festmachen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. März 2013)

Also meine originale am FRX hatte auch Torx -> Bild


----------



## stanleydobson (4. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich musst echt nachgooglen was "Innensecchsrund" heißt!  Ich weiß es nicht, aber kannst du nicht am Bike kucken? Und was heißt eigentlich versetzen?



Will die bremsgriffe einfach mehr nach innen versetzen am lenker dass ich mit 1 zeigefinger bedienen kann.
Wollte mit inbus ran und dann guggt mich da so ein sternchen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. März 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> imbus


Du schraubst im Bus?


----------



## Wilddieb (4. März 2013)

Jo, dann muss es ein Torcks sein.


----------



## stanleydobson (4. März 2013)

Ok müssten dann torx sein... nur welche grösse keine ahnung


----------



## Nico Laus (4. März 2013)

Am Tourque wirds wohl ein Tourques sein.


----------



## Mithras (4. März 2013)

Steckschlüssel gebogen Innensechkantantrieb  ?


----------



## mssc (4. März 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> ok müssten dann torx sein... Nur welche grösse keine ahnung



t25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (4. März 2013)

Hmm, ist doch die bei den Inbusschlüsseln. Am besten eh gleich ein ganzes Set kaufen. 
Ausser du willst nur was ausleihen, aber ich finde, wenn man selber schrauben will, soll man sich auch Werkzeug anschaffen.


----------



## Sera (5. März 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Hmm, ist doch die bei den Inbusschlüsseln. Am besten eh gleich ein ganzes Set kaufen.
> Ausser du willst nur was ausleihen, aber ich finde, wenn man selber schrauben will, soll man sich auch Werkzeug anschaffen.



Kanonen und Spatzen... wofür ein Set, wenn am ganzen Rad nur einmal Torx Schrauben zu finden sind? Klar, kostet nicht die Welt, aber unnötig ist es u.U. schon.


----------



## stanleydobson (5. März 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Hmm, ist doch die bei den Inbusschlüsseln. Am besten eh gleich ein ganzes Set kaufen.
> Ausser du willst nur was ausleihen, aber ich finde, wenn man selber schrauben will, soll man sich auch Werkzeug anschaffen.



Es gibt aber verschiedene sets  zbsp 1-7 oder 7-42

Hoffe mal der 25er oben stimmt


----------



## MikeZ (5. März 2013)

Kauft doch einfach einen Knarren-Kasten, da ist alles notwendige drin....
Also sowas:





Wenn´s damit nicht klappt, dann sowas:





Da ist dann auch alles notwendige drin....


----------



## der_erce (5. März 2013)

Hahaha...Knarrenkasten !


----------



## Wilddieb (5. März 2013)

Ich sage es ja immer wieder. Lieber zu viel Werkzeug als zu wenig. Irgendwann kann man alles mal gebrauchen.

Sonst kauft ihr für nen überteuerten Preis einen einzelnen Schlüssel und dann merkt ihr, dass es der falsche ist. 
Einzelne Werkeuge kauft man eigentlich nur, wenn ein Teil aus einem Set verloren geht und man nicht alles neu kaufen will.
Also lieber gleich ein Set, oder ein Kasten, wo die Chancen besser stehen, dass man das nötige Werkzeug hat. Im Idealfall für Biker, greift man zu einem umfangreichen Kasten, der auf Fahrräder ausgelegt ist.


Hehe, der Knarrenkasten ist gut! Sicher die schmerzloseste Lösung für Innennullrund Schrauben!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Hehe, der Knarrenkasten ist gut! Sicher die schmerzloseste Lösung für Innennullrund Schrauben!


...für Innennullrund Schraube*r*! 


Für die Torkse gibt's ne einfache Lösung: bei jeder Avid Bremse ist ein abgewinkelter Torx Schlüssel dabei, die eine Seite ist T25 (Bremsscheiben, Hebelschellen, z. B. auch der Tune Schraubwürger...) die andere Seite ist T10 (viele kleine Schrauben an Bremsen, wie AGB-Deckel, Bleed-Nippel etc.). Damit hat man vorerst mal alles, was man braucht. Da die JEDER Avid Bremse beiliegen, kriegt man die sicher für ein kleines Trinkgeld bei einem Fahrradladen, der schon ein paar der Bremsen verbaut hat...


----------



## JulianM. (5. März 2013)

thema werkzeugkoffer http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komponenten_zubehoer/werkzeug/werkzeugkoffer/a456.html

nen fertigen werkzeugkoffer würde ich mir auch niemals kaufen, entweder man blecht unglaublich viel geld für einigermaßen gute qualität oder man hat schrottiges werkzeug. selbst zusammenkaufen was man braucht finde ich die passendere lösung.


----------



## Nico Laus (7. März 2013)

Kurze Frage zur Lenkerbreite: Wird diese von Ende zu Ende in "Luftlinie" oder entlang des Lenkerverlaufs gemessen?


----------



## JulianM. (7. März 2013)

luftlinie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## findel (7. März 2013)

Servus,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Farbe der Lenker beim Alpinist 2013 am schwarzen bike hat.

Gruß


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. März 2013)

Dürfte ebenso wie beim Gapstar Weiß sein...
Beste Grüße


----------



## Nico Laus (7. März 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> luftlinie



Danke!


----------



## 4fast2u (12. März 2013)

Nabend,

hoffe das gehört hier hin...
Wenn ich bei Canyon.com ein Bike bestellen möchte bekomme ich die Möglichkeit, die Boxxer Gabel auf mein Gewicht abstimmen zu lassen ("Stimmt bitte die Federelemente auf mein Körpergewicht und meinen Fahrstil ab.")

Werden hier Federn getauscht? Bzw was genau wird hier gemacht? Kostet nämlich knapp 43..

Gruß


----------



## der_erce (13. März 2013)

Körpergewicht ja: Rote Standartfeder raus - andere rein!


----------



## Hardtail94 (13. März 2013)

Meineer Meinung nach total übertreuert.
Bekommst auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt Boxxer-federn en Masse.


----------



## Wilddieb (13. März 2013)

Also bitte, kaufst dir ein Neubike fÃ¼r 4Mille und dann sind dir zusÃ¤tzliche 43â¬ fÃ¼r etwas fachmÃ¤nnische Arbeit zu viel? Und ich dachte wir Schweizer seien knausrig. 
In eine neue Gabel gehÃ¶ren neue Federn und nix anderes! Punkt!


----------



## Hardtail94 (13. März 2013)

Naja, wieso soll ich mehr bezahlen als eigentlich notwendig?
Also mir persönlich fällt kein Geld aus'm Arsch


----------



## semmel (13. März 2013)

Wenn ich in der Zeit, in der ich mir das Wissen für den Tausch aneigne und die Feder dann selber Wechsel, arbeiten gehe, habe ich mehr von.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4fast2u (13. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> KÃ¶rpergewicht ja: Rote Standartfeder raus - andere rein!



heisst es ist eine Dienstleistung? Ist/sind die andere/n Feder/n im Lieferumfang enthalten?



Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Naja, wieso soll ich mehr bezahlen als eigentlich notwendig?
> Also mir persÃ¶nlich fÃ¤llt kein Geld aus'm Arsch


Stimme ich voll zu!



Wilddieb schrieb:


> Also bitte, kaufst dir ein Neubike fÃ¼r 4Mille und dann sind dir zusÃ¤tzliche 43â¬ fÃ¼r etwas fachmÃ¤nnische Arbeit zu viel? Und ich dachte wir Schweizer seien knausrig.



43â¬ Euro ist schon einmal nett Essen gehen  Wer die Million nicht ehrt, ist die Milliarde nicht wert...


----------



## Nico Laus (13. März 2013)

semmel schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Zeit, in der ich mir das Wissen für den Tausch aneigne und die Feder dann selber Wechsel, arbeiten gehe, habe ich mehr von.



Deckel abschrauben, alte Feder rausziehen, neue Feder reinstecken, Deckel draufschrauben.
Was arbeitest du?


----------



## Tobbessen (14. März 2013)

Gibts bei Canyon keine Bekleidung von Gore, Pearl Izumi und Vaude mehr? Hab ich bis jetzt nur im Outlet gesehen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Deckel abschrauben, alte Feder rausziehen, neue Feder reinstecken, Deckel draufschrauben.
> Was arbeitest du?


Das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht


----------



## der_erce (14. März 2013)

4fast2u schrieb:


> heisst es ist eine Dienstleistung? Ist/sind die andere/n Feder/n im Lieferumfang enthalten?



Ja, es ist eine Dienstleistung - Nein, nix ist im Lieferumfang enthalten ausser der Feder, die in den Tauchrohren steckt.
Meine Meinung dazu: Fahr das Bike erst mal, bevor du dir mit Federhärten den Kopf verdrehst...Ich finde du müsstest schon einen ZWilling mit gleicher Montur fragen wie das Bike sich anfühlt und selbst dann ist vielleicht dein Fahrstil und Geschmack für Federkomfort anders.


----------



## Torque2009 (2. April 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen was für eine Kette (bzw mit wieviel Kettenglieder) ich für ein 2009er Canyon Torque 9.0 brauche?
Möchte nach der Arbeit im Bikeladen vorbei fahren und kann deswegen jetzt nicht zählen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (2. April 2013)

kaufst ne Neue, nimmst die Alte daheim als Vorlage und lägst entsprechend ab oder baust die Alte raus, nimmst se mit und lässt dann die Neue im Bikeladen ablängen (falls Du keinen Kettennieter besitzt und es ne SRAM Kette mit Powerlink/lock werden soll ... ...0815 Ketten haben Unisize soweit ich weis ..


----------



## Fartzilla (2. April 2013)

Ich meine das ich bei mir letzt auf 110 oder 108 gekürzt habe


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. April 2013)

Torque2009 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen was für eine Kette (bzw mit wieviel Kettenglieder) ich für ein 2009er Canyon Torque 9.0 brauche?
> Möchte nach der Arbeit im Bikeladen vorbei fahren und kann deswegen jetzt nicht zählen. ;-)


Ist zwar für die Fahrt HEUTE zum Bikeladen zu spät, aber fürs Protokoll: sofern du das 2009er FR (mit Hammershit) meinst, da hatte die Kette im Auslieferungszustand bei mir 102 Glieder, was für 22 Z. vorne und 34 Z. hinten aber eindeutig zu lang ist. Ich hatte mit 2 KB vorne (36/22), 11-32er Kassette und med cage Schaltwerk die Kette auf 104 Glieder abgelängt, was perfekt gepasst hat. Demnach müssten für HS + 34er Kassette eigentlich 96 Glieder reichen.


----------



## Torque2009 (3. April 2013)

Danke für die Antworten. Hatte mir das dann für heute mit dem Bikeladen vorgenommen!
  @smubob: Genau das meinte ich. Bei Hibike gibt es die Shimano XT Kette mit 114 und 116 Glieder demnach reicht die kürzere locker!


----------



## Horstmen (3. April 2013)

Hallo!

Hab heute mein Yellowstone ausgepackt und zusammen gebaut.

Das Hinterrad läuft unrund,mit durchgesteckten/angezogenen Spanner,aber auch wenn ich es nur ganz einfach in die Halterung/Auflage im Rahmen einlege.

Vorderrad ist ok.

Wer weiss was?


----------



## Jogi (3. April 2013)

Horstmen schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hab heute mein Yellowstone ausgepackt und zusammen gebaut.
> 
> ...



Dann gehörts wohl nachzentriert. Evtl. Ist auch nur der Reifen unrund aufgezogen, check mal, ob die Felge "eiert" oder nur der Reifen.


----------



## Mithras (3. April 2013)

Speichen locker? Sollte bei nem Out of The Box Bike eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## ASQ (4. April 2013)

Tibor Simai´s Bike wird verkauft 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...m,-einzelstueck/110423373-217-6070?ref=search

gerade drübergestolpert... nur ob das dem wirklich so entspricht kann ich nciht bestätigen


----------



## Jogi (4. April 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Tibor Simai´s Bike wird verkauft
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...m,-einzelstueck/110423373-217-6070?ref=search
> 
> gerade drübergestolpert... nur ob das dem wirklich so entspricht kann ich nciht bestätigen



ist auch hier im Bikemarkt im Angebot

Das, das ich kenne, ist Tibor bereits im November 2009 gefahren. Das war so ähnlich, aber halt nicht genau gleich aufgebaut:


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. April 2013)

Das steht schon seit Monaten im Bikemarkt. Bei dem Preis kein Wunder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (5. April 2013)

Zusätzlich ist dieses Blin-Bling-Elox-Farbe-wechsle-Dich pottenhäslich...da hilft weder großspuriges Anpreisen, noch die selbstbewußten Preisvorstellungen noch Timors Hintern auf dem Satell oder Hände am Lenker....das Ding ist *so* unverkäuflich...

Beste Grüße

P.S. heute sind meine letzten Gapstar Originalteile über den Bikemarkt an neue Besitzer gegangen...ich bin nun clean!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. April 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Zusätzlich ist dieses Blin-Bling-Elox-Farbe-wechsle-Dich pottenhäslich...da hilft weder großspuriges Anpreisen, noch die selbstbewußten Preisvorstellungen noch Timors Hintern auf dem Satell oder Hände am Lenker....das Ding ist *so* unverkäuflich...


Genau meine Meinung.


----------



## Horstmen (5. April 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Dann gehörts wohl nachzentriert. Evtl. Ist auch nur der Reifen unrund aufgezogen, check mal, ob die Felge "eiert" oder nur der Reifen.



Felge läuft gerade,auch die Bremsscheibe.

Wird wohl nur der Reifen sein.Auch lt. Aussage von Canyon sei das ok.

Für mein technisches Verständnis aber nicht.

Wenn der Reifen unrund aufgezogen ist,warum wird dann sowas zum Kunden geschickt?

Na ja,fahren kann ich eh noch nicht.Pumpe hat auch gefehlt,kann daher die Federgabel nicht aufpumpen.

Bis jetzt seh ich noch nicht viel von dem von Canyon an sich selber gestellten Anspruch die Besten zu sein....


----------



## ASQ (6. April 2013)

Horstmen schrieb:


> Felge läuft gerade,auch die Bremsscheibe.
> 
> Wird wohl nur der Reifen sein.Auch lt. Aussage von Canyon sei das ok.
> 
> ...



Reifen mal eben auf 4.5 oder gar 5 bar aufpumpen, so das er sich setzen kann,, noch besser gehts mit ein wenig schmierseife,,, dann wieder auf dein normalen druck runter,,, so presst er sich ordentlich in position.


----------



## Wilddieb (6. April 2013)

Passt schon. Hab aber noch kaum einen Reifen gesehen der wirklich rund läuft.


----------



## Stefan_78 (6. April 2013)

Hi,

hat einer von euch schon mal den Schaltzug vom Nerve AM 2010 gewechselt?
ist er in dem Rahmen blank??,oder ist im Rahmen auch der schwarze hülle drum??

Danke


----------



## Sera (6. April 2013)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat einer von euch schon mal den Schaltzug vom Nerve AM 2010 gewechselt?
> ist er in dem Rahmen blank??,oder ist im Rahmen auch der schwarze hülle drum??
> ...



blank


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. April 2013)

Die schwarze oder weisse "Hülle" ist der Liner zum wieder einfädeln in den Rahmen.

Wenn die die Züge rausziehen oder wechseln willst, steckst du sie einfach drüber und ziehst sie vorsichtig mit durch den Rahmen bis sie auf beiden Seiten durchschauen.
Am besten noch mit Klebeband fixieren.
Nachdem die Züge wirde drin sind einfach rausziehen - fertig!


----------



## Wilddieb (7. April 2013)

Ich glaube was Stefan meint ist schon die normale Schaltzughülle. Bei alten Rädern mit innenverlegten Zügen hat man ja meist gleich die Hülle durch den Rahmen geführt.

Die dünnen Kabelschläuche oder wie man die nennen soll sind als Einziehilfe super. Wenn man das Kabel einfach so herauszieht hat man eigentlich verloren. 
Durfte bei einem GT Carbon Rahmen mal eines einziehen, da hatte ich das Kabel mit solchen superstarken Magneten durch den Rahmen dirrigiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (7. April 2013)

...zum glück muss ich noch nicht den Schaltzug wechseln...aber wohl in naher Zukunft.und bevor ich den alten raus ziehen und dann die A-Karte habe frag ich mal....ich dachte schon ende und Anfang von alt und neu zusammen zu löten und durch zu ziehen...an einen Magneten dachte ich noch gar nicht


----------



## stanleydobson (7. April 2013)

Hab ne newbie frage:

Kann man und wenn ja wie am einfachsten, die sattelklemme fester ziehen?
Bei meinem nerve al+ 7.0 sitzt der sattel nur ca 2cm unter der rock shox feste, wenn ich ihn weiter rausziehe kann ich ihn bei angezogener sattelklemme hin und her drehen und er rutscht auch wieder 1-2 cm runter


----------



## Braunbaer (7. April 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Kann man und wenn ja wie am einfachsten, die sattelklemme fester ziehen?
> Bei meinem nerve al+ 7.0 sitzt der sattel nur ca 2cm unter der rock shox feste, wenn ich ihn weiter rausziehe kann ich ihn bei angezogener sattelklemme hin und her drehen und er rutscht auch wieder 1-2 cm runter



Ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht richtig:
- Rutscht die Reverbstütze im Sattelrohr? => Dann kannst Du die Klemme fester ziehen (aufklappen und mit der Schrauber enger machen)
- Oder fährt die Reverb bei Belastung ein? => Dann entlüften.


----------



## Fartzilla (8. April 2013)

Hört sich naach Sattelklenme an.. Wie oben beschrieben einfach die Schraube was fester ziehen.


----------



## stanleydobson (8. April 2013)

Ja ich tippe auf sattelklemme

Im auslieferungszustand sind meine beine nicht 100% ausgestreckt, das stört mich etwas.
Möchte ich nun die sattelstütze weiter rausziehen um 1-2 cm scheint sie nicht mehr ganz so feste zu sitzen, ich kann dann zbsp mit den oberschenkeln den sattel nach links/rechts drehen und irgendwann ist sie wieder auf höhe des auslieferungszusrandes.

Bergab kein problem, aber bergauf und auf den geraden möchte ich doch schon gerne optimale sitzposition

Edit:
OMG...jo bei offener klemme... ich depp habs bei geschlossener klemme versucht, kein wunder....peinlich

Was mich noch wundert dass bei dem al+ genau wie bei meinem damaligen grand canyon die bremsscheibe im bereich von ca 20kmh schleift..!? Im gelände nicht ganz so störend wie bei ner gemütlichen ruhigen runde


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. April 2013)

Hat jemand die Geometriedaten von einem 2010er Torque FRX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (10. April 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ja ich tippe auf sattelklemme
> 
> Im auslieferungszustand sind meine beine nicht 100% ausgestreckt, das stört mich etwas.
> Möchte ich nun die sattelstütze weiter rausziehen um 1-2 cm scheint sie nicht mehr ganz so feste zu sitzen, ich kann dann zbsp mit den oberschenkeln den sattel nach links/rechts drehen und irgendwann ist sie wieder auf höhe des auslieferungszusrandes.in
> ...


Hast du mal den Bremssattel zentriert? Beide schrauben etwas lösen bis sich der Sattel bewegt, dann kräftig am Rad drehen, Bremse ziehen und halten und dabei die Schrauben wieder anziehen.


----------



## MUD´doc (10. April 2013)

Hi Mettwurst
Grad schnell in meiner .pdf des 2010er Canyon-Katalogs gelugt.
Hier die Daten per cut&paste und Satzformatierung. 

Torque FRX (2010)

*S (16,5â) *
SitzrohrlÃ¤nge		425 mm
Sitzwinkel			71Â° 
SteuerrohrlÃ¤nge		130 mm
VorbaulÃ¤nge		40 mm
Lenkwinkel			66Â°
Tretlageroffset		25 mm 
KettenstrebenlÃ¤nge	445 mm
OberrohrlÃ¤nge		560 mm
GabeleinbaulÃ¤nge		566 mm 
Federweg Vorn		180 mm
Federweg Hinten		200 mm
DÃ¤mpferlÃ¤nge/Hub	222/70 mm
Radstand			1122 mm

*m (18,5â) *
SitzrohrlÃ¤nge		455 mm 
Sitzwinkel			71Â° 
SteuerrohrlÃ¤nge		140 mm
VorbaulÃ¤nge		40 mm 
Lenkwinkel			66Â°
Tretlageroffset		25 mm 
KettenstrebenlÃ¤nge	445 mm
OberrohrlÃ¤nge		585 mm
GabeleinbaulÃ¤nge		566 mm 
Federweg Vorn		180 mm
Federweg Hinten		200 mm
DÃ¤mpferlÃ¤nge/Hub	222/70 mm
Radstand			1148 mm

*l (20,0â) *
SitzrohrlÃ¤nge		500 mm
Sitzwinkel			71Â° 
SteuerrohrlÃ¤nge		140 mm
VorbaulÃ¤nge		60 mm
Lenkwinkel			66Â°
Tretlageroffset		25 mm 
KettenstrebenlÃ¤nge	445 mm
OberrohrlÃ¤nge		610 mm
GabeleinbaulÃ¤nge		566 mm 
Federweg Vorn		180 mm
Federweg Hinten		200 mm
DÃ¤mpferlÃ¤nge/Hub	222/70 mm
Radstand			1172 mm

Rahmengewicht 4.150 g (GrÃ¶Ãe M, ohne DÃ¤mpfer)


----------



## forestjumper76 (11. April 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ja ich tippe auf sattelklemme
> 
> Im auslieferungszustand sind meine beine nicht 100% ausgestreckt, das stört mich etwas.
> Möchte ich nun die sattelstütze weiter rausziehen um 1-2 cm scheint sie nicht mehr ganz so feste zu sitzen, ich kann dann zbsp mit den oberschenkeln den sattel nach links/rechts drehen und irgendwann ist sie wieder auf höhe des auslieferungszusrandes.
> ...


----------



## ASQ (23. April 2013)

Hab mal wieder was neues von einem Service Mitarbeiter.

Geschichte dazu:
Bike neu, letzte Woche das erste mal im Park und möglichkeit Gabel und Dämpfer auszuprobieren und einzustellen. 
Verwunderung: Die Highspeeddruckstufe an der Fox 40 macht keine Klicks, sondern dreht nur, macht aber ihre arbeit... lediglich kann man nicht genaus sagen was man eingestellt hat, da wie gesagt die Klicks fehlen.

Also erstmal im Forum gesötbert und nachgefragt. Jemand anderes hatte ein problem, was in die selbe richtung ging, anhand davon ich ableiten konnte, das lediglich oben im einstellrad 2 Kugeln fehlen.
Da ich das Optitune Paket mitbestellt hatte, ist schwer davon auszugehen, das beim Federwechseln der Mechaniker beim ausbauen wohl die 2 Kugeln versemmelt hat.

Ich also Canyon angeschrieben und das problem geschildert.

*Canyon Service antowrtet:* Ich solle die Gabel ausbauen und zusenden, da es sich scheinbar um ein mangel des herstellers handeln würde.

*Ich:* Sorry, aber wegen 2 Kügelchen, die scheinbar beim Optitune  verloren gingen, als der Mechaniker die 2 einstellräder entfernte, werde  ich nun nicht anfangen meine Gabel auszubauen, zu versenden, und somit  für ungewisse Zeit das gesamte Bike nicht mehr nutzen zu können. Mal  abgesehn vom Zeitlichen aufwand.
Mir würde es reichen, die 2 Kügelchen für die rastung zugesendet zu bekommen.

Bei  dem Preis für das Bike sollte sowas nicht vorkommen. Es wäre auch nicht  schlecht, die Mechaniker nochmals darauf hinzuweisen, um bei weiteren  Kunden solche "unachtsamkeiten" zu vermeiden.

*Canyon Service:* Wir bedauern, dass Sie Ihren Dämpfer  nicht zur Prüfung nach Koblenz einschicken wollen. Wir glauben nicht,  dass hier lediglich zwei Kügelchen fehlen. Es wird eher davon ausgegangen das ein Defekt an der Mechanik vorliegt der vom Hersteller instand gesetzt werden muss.


Halloooo ????
Ende vom Lied,, ich hab heut die Mechaniker bei mir auf der arbeit gefragt, ob die 2 so Lagerkugeln haben... hab dann verschiedene Größen mitbekommen,,, daheim gleich ausprobiert und siehe da "Klick ,,Klick,, Klick uhhhh ohhhh ahhhhhh Klick Klick 
VOLLE FUNKTION

*Wir glauben nicht,  dass hier lediglich zwei Kügelchen fehlen.* Blaaaa Blaaaaaa BLAAAAAA


----------



## Nico Laus (23. April 2013)

Naja, was erwartest du? Da sitzen Teilzeitmitarbeiter (Studenten) am Telefon/PC und arbeiten Kundenprobleme nach Schema F ab. Das ist in jedem groÃen Vertrieb so. 
Bei Produkten wie einem Fahrrad setzten die bestimmt keinen versierten Techniker ans Telefon, der dir direkt sagt: "Ja, da fehlen Lagerkugeln mit diesem Umfang, ich schau mal gerade in der Werkzeugschublade ob ich welche finde und schicke sie dir per Brief."
Teilweise kÃ¶nnen sich das nichtmal Vertriebe von Anlagen, die mehrere 100tsd â¬ kosten, leisten. Die Leute mit Ahnung werden an anderer Stelle gebraucht.

Wenn du diese Art von FlexibilitÃ¤t wÃ¼nscht, dann musst du in einer kleinen Bikeschmiede kaufen. Da kannst du dann auch direkt mit dem Werkstattmeister ein Wort wechseln.


----------



## ASQ (23. April 2013)

Ich arbeite im Sondermaschinenbau^^ Unsre Kunden können selbst Beilagscheiben nachordern oder gar einzelne Beschriftungsaufkleber.
Eine gewisse grundkenntnis setze ich da schon voraus. Oder zumindest die Handlungskompetenz in der Montage kurz anzufragen.


----------



## Nico Laus (23. April 2013)

Dann vergleich doch mal die Schlagzahl der täglichen Serviceanfragen deines Arbeitgebers mit der von Canyon. Wenn der Servicemensch bei jeder zweiten Mail, bei der er nichtmal das Problem versteht, in der Montage eine Anfrage startet, bekommt er wohl nie seine Arbeit durch.
Ich kann deinen Ärger voll verstehen und es ist ja auch wirklich ein Klacks das Problem zu beheben, aber ich verstehe auch die Seite des Services. Da werden Richtlinien, die möglichst jeden Fall abdecken, zur Problemlösung erstellt und danach wird gearbeitet. Da kann es schonmal passieren, dass so individuelle Sachen effektiver gelöst werden könnten, dafür aber ein ökonomisch höherer Aufwand betrieben werden müsste. 
Hättest du dort angerufen und darauf bestanden, hätte der Servicetyp bestimmt auch in der Montage nachgefragt. "Ich hab da einen Kunden, dem fehlen Kugeln im Dämpfer. Haben wir sowas da?" Ob das für dich zu einer zufriedenstellenden Lösung geführt hätte, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aus Sicht von Canyon wäre alles viel unkomplizierter, wenn du die Gabel eingeschickt hättest. Die wäre erfasst und getauscht worden. Alles nach Schema F und am Ende steht ein zufriedener Kunde.


----------



## ASQ (23. April 2013)

Natürlich bin ich im moment sehr aufgebracht darüber. Morgen schüttel ich noch den Kopf und übermorgen lach ich darüber.
Das problem hab ich ihm ja geschildert und die lösung vor die Nase gelegt.
Organisiert und Schickt dem Kunden die 2 Kugeln, fertig.. 
Wenn es dann immernoch nicht gegangen wäre, häte man über eine einsendung nachdenken können.


----------



## Jogi (23. April 2013)

Canyon hat für ihre eigenen Rahmen wohl so ziemlich alle Ersatzteile, Schräubchen, Scheibchen und Kügelchen lagerhaltig. Für Zukauf-Komponenten werden sie sicherlich nicht alle erdenklichen Kleinteile bevorraten (im SoMa-Bau sicher auch nicht). Das wollen wir als Kunden ja auch nicht bezahlen, kostet ja alles Geld, diese unnötige Lagerhaltung. Also, sofern ein Teil einer zugekauften Komponente fehlt oder diese fehlerhaft ist, wird der Fall an den Zulieferer weitergegeben.
Klingt komisch, ist aber so


----------



## Wilddieb (23. April 2013)

Ist halt keine Plakette auf der Gabel wo steht welcher Mechaniker die Federn ausgetauscht hat und den man schnell fragen könnte, wo er die Kugeln wohl hinverlegt hat.

Die Aktion die fehlenden oder passende Kugeln zu suchen würde ne Menge Zeitgeld kosten. Ist das Bike raus, dann isses raus und im Problemfall läuft alles nach Schema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (24. April 2013)

Die Seite mit der Dämpfung muss beim Federtausch ja garnicht angefasst werden, wieso sollte der Mechaniker da die Kugeln verloren haben? Vielleicht kam die Gabel ja schon so zu Canyon...


----------



## Fartzilla (24. April 2013)

Dachte ich mir auch gerade


----------



## Wilddieb (24. April 2013)

Hab zwar noch nie son Gabelmodell angefasst, aber klingt logisch. Dann ist es erst recht verständlich wenn die keine Ahnung haben wovon man spricht.


----------



## Mantasy (3. Mai 2013)

Sagt mal hat Canyon gerade Betriebsferien? Wollte ein Rad bestellen und weder telefonisch noch per Mail jemand zu erreichen... (Vom Band kommt was von einer Schulung, seit zwei Tagen).

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## ASQ (3. Mai 2013)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat Canyon gerade Betriebsferien? Wollte ein Rad bestellen und weder telefonisch noch per Mail jemand zu erreichen... (Vom Band kommt was von einer Schulung, seit zwei Tagen).
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Christoph



Na die hocken doch gerade am Gardasee in Riva


----------



## Jobi (11. Mai 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Die Seite mit der Dämpfung muss beim Federtausch ja garnicht angefasst werden, wieso sollte der Mechaniker da die Kugeln verloren haben? Vielleicht kam die Gabel ja schon so zu Canyon...



Hi!

Also ich habe meine FOX 36 kürzlich zum ersten mal servicen lassen, 2009er Modell. 
Der Bike Schrauber meines Vertrauens war im Frühjahr bei den Toxoholics zur Weiterbildung und darf das jetzt machen.
Ich kann nur sagen, endlich funktioniert die Gabel richtig.
Ich hatte ja immer das Gefühl dass die nicht richtig anspricht, aber mir hat einfach der Vergleich gefehlt.
Und dann hat mein Mechaniker mir berichtet, dass auf der linken Seite kein Tropfen öl drinne war, obwohl es laut Anleitung reingehört.
Hab ja schon öfter hier gelesen, dass die "überragenden" Fox Gabeln erst nach nem Service funktionieren.
Die werden einfach bescheiden ausgeliefert.

Rockt on!

Jobi


----------



## Fartzilla (11. Mai 2013)

Ich finde das ist eine Frechheit. Da zahlt man soviel Geld für eine Gabel und dann ist kein Öl drin, liegt wohl an den Gewichtsangaben. Meine läuft jetzt auch super.


----------



## sirios (11. Mai 2013)

Das hat nicht spezifisch was mit Fox zu tun. Auch in meiner Lyrik waren am Anfang nur ein Paar Tropfen Öl drin. Das hab ich dann aber direkt mal behoben


----------



## Fartzilla (12. Mai 2013)

Habe ja nicht nur Fox gemeint sondern generell die Gabelhersteller. Also mir ist Performance wichtiger als Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (12. Mai 2013)

Hmm, gut zu wissen, also sollte ich mir mal eine neue Gabel kaufen, mache ich als erstes gleich nen Service. 

Vieleicht hat das sogar einen Sinn, also dass die Gabel erst etwas eingefahren werden muss, bevor die richtige Menge Öl reinkommt... 
Kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen.


----------



## Fartzilla (12. Mai 2013)

Glaube auch dass das keinen Sinn macht.Wenn du dir ein neues Auto kaufst lässt du ja zum einfahren auch kein Öl ab


----------



## Wilddieb (12. Mai 2013)

Nicht?  Ach deshalb gehen die bei mir immer so schnell kaputt?


----------



## Fartzilla (12. Mai 2013)

Und wieder ein Problem gelöst


----------



## Nouse2112 (13. Mai 2013)

Hi Ho,
mal ne Frage in eigener sache. 
In meinem Schulterblatt bleiben ja nun die Metallteile drin... :-( 
Jetzt die frage zwecks Protektor weste lieber eine mit Hartplastik oder lieber eine aus weicheren Material? und welche Nackenschützer könnt ihr empfehlen?
mfg stefan


----------



## sundawn77 (8. Juli 2013)

hat Jemand von Euch noch nen Sun Ringle Drift Laufradsatz vom Torque oder zumindest ein Hinterrad dass er nicht mehr benötigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (9. Juli 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Hi Ho,
> mal ne Frage in eigener sache.
> In meinem Schulterblatt bleiben ja nun die Metallteile drin... :-(
> Jetzt die frage zwecks Protektor weste lieber eine mit Hartplastik oder lieber eine aus weicheren Material? und welche Nackenschützer könnt ihr empfehlen?
> mfg stefan



Ich hatte erst eins aus hartplastik von 661 und jetzt das leatt 3df.Dieses in Kombination mit einem Leatt Brace ist klasse.


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. Juli 2013)

@sundawn77: ja hätte den laufradsatz für dich, aber ich glaub kaum, dass du das hinterrad noch möchtest...
min. 5 Dellen
Seitenschlag
Speichen lösen sich immer mal wieder
Wen du trotzdem noch Interesse hast, meld dich per PN


----------



## Mithras (10. Juli 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Hi Ho,
> mal ne Frage in eigener sache.
> In meinem Schulterblatt bleiben ja nun die Metallteile drin... :-(
> Jetzt die frage zwecks Protektor weste lieber eine mit Hartplastik oder lieber eine aus weicheren Material? und welche Nackenschützer könnt ihr empfehlen?
> mfg stefan



Hab die Nukeproof Weste, ist aus 3d Material, mit Aussparung für Leatt. 

Falls Du dir die angeschaut hast, ich würde se nicht empfehlen, sehr dünner Stoff, bekommt schnell Löcher, Passform ist nicht optimal.
Für Spargeldürre Fahrer sicher geeignet, für breite Schultern und Bauchansatz nicht 100% .. (ich meine nicht adipös, habe 86Kg bei 1,83m  )
Hatte mir das Teil in L und XL geholt .. interessanterweise war "L" großzügiger geschnitten als "XL" .. nur die Ärmel waren bei "XL" etwas länger...


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Mit deinem hätte ich aber auch viel Spaß!


Das kann ich mir vorstellen 
War gerade ein bisschen hüpfen, aber irgendwie war ich zu schlapp nach einem Nachmittag Holz zum trocknen setzen in der prallen Sonne.  Morgen vermutlich die letzte Tour, dann wird's auf "down only" umgerüstet  Danach nur noch Park und Shutteln bis zum Urlaub 




mlb schrieb:


> Die Strecken in Chatel sind alle gut fahrbar. Klar gibts Bremswellen, finde das aber nicht so dramatisch. Allerdings merkt man schon von Tag zu Tag einen Unterschied, wenn es aber zu heftig wird, wird es vom Bauteam ausgebessert. Generell ist dort alles super geshaped. Viel Spaß dort.


Sehr gut, merci für die Infos  Als ich das letzte Mal da war (2008), waren viele Strecken ziemlich zerbombt und es wurde nicht so viel gepflegt - allerdings mehr an den anderen Orten, Chatel war immer ziemlich gut in Schuss. Ich freu mich schon wie ein Kind


----------



## Nothing85 (15. Juli 2013)

1350hm auf nur 30km...das ist ordentlich
Wir haben uns vorletzten Samstag in Stromberg gesehen haben beim bergauf fahren kurz gequatscht


----------



## Marcy666 (15. Juli 2013)

@ Nothing85:  Ja, genau ich erinnere mich 

Noch einen schönen Tag in Stromberg gehabt ?


Die Tour ist von den Anstiegen schon teilweise heftig, aber auch mit dem Torque machbar.
Bin die gleiche Strecke eine Woche vorher mit meinem Scalpel gefahren;
Bergauf natürlich wesentlich entspannter, aber der Spaß bei den Abfahrten gleicht dann beim Torque alle wieder aus


----------



## Nothing85 (15. Juli 2013)

Ja war echt super in Stromberg eine sehr geile flowige Strecke nur leider knapp 500km weit weg...aber sollte ich nochmal in Koblenz sein komm ich sicher wieder vorbei solange übe ich im Harz;-)
Finde auch das man mit dem Torque gut Berge hoch kommt selbst mit Totem und Hammerschmidt Fr zwar nicht ganz so schnell aber man kann es schaffen


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juli 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> ...Passform ist nicht optimal.
> Für Spargeldürre Fahrer sicher geeignet, für breite Schultern und Bauchansatz nicht 100% .. (ich meine nicht adipös, habe 86Kg bei 1,83m  )


 Ich (70kg @ 1,80m) habe oft das Problem, dass ich bei solchen Sachen von der Länge her M oder L und von der Weite her S bräuchte  So auch bei meiner Dainese Kombi - die habe ich in M, Rückenpanzer passt, Weste an der Schulter zu weit.
Wie sich die in Kombination mit einem Atlas Brace macht, kann ich die Tage berichten...


----------



## Fartzilla (15. Juli 2013)

Hi,

hab mal ne Frage. Hat jemand von euch mal ein Paket von Toxo bekommen und hattet nach Gabelkronen und Standrohrtausch Macken im Kashima?
Ist bei mir jetzt vorgekommen und da heute niemand zu erreichen ist wüsste ich gerne wie die dann vorgehen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juli 2013)

Ist doch gar keine Frage: reklamieren! Ich würde erstmal anrufen und versuchen, das denen zu schildern, wg. 1 Tag früher oder später gibt's da keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (15. Juli 2013)

Das werde ich auch machen..würde mich nur interessieren ob die so kulant sind und das ohne Probleme machen.


----------



## sundawn77 (15. Juli 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Moin noch ne kleine Tour, dann werden Sachen gepackt. Sonntagnacht fahren wir endlich



Bei mir gehts Freitag Abend nach Saalbach-Hinterglemm


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Juli 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts Freitag Abend nach Saalbach-Hinterglemm



Sind dann noch da. Melde dich einfach!
Wetter is der Hammer. Waren heute paar mal auf der z line. Die is mal geil


----------



## sundawn77 (15. Juli 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Sind dann noch da. Melde dich einfach!
> Wetter is der Hammer. Waren heute paar mal auf der z line. Die is mal geil



Ja klar,  mach ich doch. 
Wie lange seid ihr denn noch da? 

Hoffe das Wetter ist auch nächste Woche noch so gut


----------



## der_erce (15. Juli 2013)

Heut gebucht für August


----------



## Sasse82 (15. Juli 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Heut gebucht für August



Welche Woche?
Wir sind vom 24.-31. dort.


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Juli 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ja klar,  mach ich doch.
> Wie lange seid ihr denn noch da?
> 
> Hoffe das Wetter ist auch nächste Woche noch so gut



Mindestens bis Montag


----------



## ASQ (16. Juli 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Mindestens bis Montag


Lach, und ich komm mit meiner Frau am Dienstag auf´s Spielberghaus  bisz zum 31ten..
Auf den Bildern ist ja mal richtig gutes Wetter und ich hoffe das dies auch so bestehen bleibt.
Fänds ja lustig wenn man den ein oder anderen trifft.. so denn,, augen auf


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Welche Woche?
> Wir sind vom 24.-31. dort.



Ist nur ein WE vom 9. - 11.August.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (16. Juli 2013)

Am WE bei der Trail Trophy hatte mir jemand beim Uphill erzählt, dass seine Fox 40 mit einem fetten Kratzer im Lack am Tauchrohr zurück gekommen ist. Toxo meinte, dies wäre schon vorher gewesen und er müsste das Gegenteil beweisen. Da kommt doch Freude auf... 

Aber warum schickt man seine Sachen noch dahin? Es gibt doch genug gute Alternativen.


----------



## Nothing85 (16. Juli 2013)

Ich bin vom 20 bis 25.08 im Spielberghaus...wer ist zu dieser Zeit auch da bzw in Saalbach und kennt sich da etwas aus?


----------



## Fartzilla (16. Juli 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Am WE bei der Trail Trophy hatte mir jemand beim Uphill erzählt, dass seine Fox 40 mit einem fetten Kratzer im Lack am Tauchrohr zurück gekommen ist. Toxo meinte, dies wäre schon vorher gewesen und er müsste das Gegenteil beweisen. Da kommt doch Freude auf...
> 
> Aber warum schickt man seine Sachen noch dahin? Es gibt doch genug gute Alternativen.



Da bei mir die Krone geknackt hat.Wer tauscht denn so was noch in Deutschland? In Saalbach bin ich im August auch vom 10 bis 17 wenn ich das Datum richtig im Kopf habe.Pension Riedelsberger mit Jokercard


----------



## sundawn77 (16. Juli 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Lach, und ich komm mit meiner Frau am Dienstag auf´s Spielberghaus  bisz zum 31ten..
> Auf den Bildern ist ja mal richtig gutes Wetter und ich hoffe das dies auch so bestehen bleibt.
> Fänds ja lustig wenn man den ein oder anderen trifft.. so denn,, augen auf



wir quatschen einfach jeden Torque Fahrer an 
Die Chance jemanden ausm Forum zu treffen scheint ja recht groß zu sein 

In unserer Gruppe sind schonmal 2 Fahrer mit einem Whipzone in grau am Start...


----------



## Fartzilla (16. Juli 2013)

Ich werde auch auffallen.. Blau schwarzes FR und mein Kumpel hat eins von den limitierten Rotwild Dh Bikes in Orange


----------



## Mithras (16. Juli 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ist nur ein WE vom 9. - 11.August.




Und es wird hoffentlich geil  .. auch wenn ich ohne Torque an den Start gehe.. uns erkennst an raw/rot/chrom FRX und nem weiß/schwarz/grau/grünem YT TuEs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2013)

Wer wird denn noch da sein ausser wir und der liebe Berggott?


----------



## ASQ (16. Juli 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> wir quatschen einfach jeden Torque Fahrer an
> Die Chance jemanden ausm Forum zu treffen scheint ja recht groß zu sein
> 
> In unserer Gruppe sind schonmal 2 Fahrer mit einem Whipzone in grau am Start...



Da das ja ne Galerie ist,,, (edit: haha,, das war ja der comutalk ^^ und nciht die galerie  , egal  )
...einfach den hier anquatschen 
.....und meine Frau fährt ein Weiß/Grünes 13er Torque FR
.......wir sind vom 23.07 bis 31.07 auf dem Spielberghaus... und natürlcih auf den Trails


----------



## ASQ (16. Juli 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich bin vom 20 bis 25.08 im Spielberghaus...wer ist zu dieser Zeit auch da bzw in Saalbach und kennt sich da etwas aus?


Die Infos bekomste alle auf dem Spielberghaus.
Karten etc. liegen aus,,, ansonsten beim Bier am Tisch einfach die leute anquatschen. In der geseligkeit erfährt man so einiges zum "erfahren"


----------



## Nothing85 (16. Juli 2013)

Ja das mit den Karten wusste ich aber hätte ja sein können;-)
Trotzdem danke


----------



## ASQ (17. Juli 2013)

Im grunde meinte ich auch eher mein letzteren Satz


----------



## kulak (19. Juli 2013)

wisst ihr ob Canyon die Rahmennummern in 2008 auf den Rechnungen vermerkt hat?
Habe in einem anderen Thread die Aussage gefunden, dass sie das nicht machen, aber die Aussage war von 2003.


----------



## updike (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Auf meiner Rechnung aus dem Jahr 2008 ist keine Rahmennummer vermerkt.

Gruß updike


----------



## derkeim (20. Juli 2013)

zumindest machen sie es heutzutage. wie es vor 5 jahren war, kann ich dir leider auch nicht beantworten.


----------



## Jogi (20. Juli 2013)

2009 war auch keine Rahmennummer auf der Rechnung. Nur auf dem Montagezertifikat, da stand sie drauf.


----------



## ASQ (22. Juli 2013)

noch 22 stunden bis ich in Saalbach steh^^ *freuwiedoof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (22. Juli 2013)

Du Glücklicher bei mir sind es noch 3 Wochen


----------



## rmfausi (23. Juli 2013)

Knapp 5 Wochen, wer bietet mehr? Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Mithras (24. Juli 2013)

3 Wochen 2 Tage


----------



## der_erce (24. Juli 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> 3 Wochen 2 Tage



 Ick freu mir !


----------



## Fartzilla (24. Juli 2013)

Bin mal gespannt wen ich von hier treffen werde


----------



## der_erce (24. Juli 2013)

Wann bist do genau dort?


----------



## Fartzilla (24. Juli 2013)

10. Bis 16. August


----------



## der_erce (24. Juli 2013)

Cool, wir sind von 9. bis 11. dort


----------



## Fartzilla (24. Juli 2013)

Ja fett..dann würde ich mal sagen bis in 2 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (24. Juli 2013)

Definitiv...


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. Juli 2013)

Muss weg...leider...einfach zu schade zum Rumstehen...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article...eride-grosze-m

Beste Grüße


----------



## Mithras (25. Juli 2013)

Soo Ersatzteile für Leogang/Saalbach.. 

Bremsbeläge: check


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Juli 2013)

Wie lange willst du bleiben..1 Jahr?


----------



## JulianM. (25. Juli 2013)

Er bremst eben viel


----------



## Mithras (25. Juli 2013)

.. is für insgesamt 6 Bikes + 1x Reserve ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (25. Juli 2013)

Immer diese Angstbremser.


----------



## der_erce (26. Juli 2013)

6 Bikes? ICh dachte nur für uns beide und nen Kumpel von dir?


----------



## floleerau (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo
kann mir bitte jemand helfen!!!!!!
möchte bei meinem Torque FR 8.0 von 2009 die Lager wechseln,weis jemand was man (n) da so braucht Größe ect. und wo man diese bekommen kann.

MFG FLO


----------



## Wilddieb (26. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind da ganz normale gedichtete Industrielager drin. 
Also mal das Heck demontieren und schauen was für eine Nummer auf den Lagern steht. Die bekommt man dann eigentlich überall wo man solche Lager kriegt.
Steht mir auch noch davor, mein Hinterbau scheint so langsam auseinanderzufallen.


----------



## Fartzilla (26. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich die Rechnung von den Lagern noch habe Teile ich sie dir mit. Als ich die Lager zu Hause hatte habe ich mir Hülsen zum Ausschlagen drehen lassen. Da diese optimal über die äußere Schale gepasst haben war das dann kein Problem mehr. Das einzige Problem dass bei mir auftrat war dass beim zusammen stecken der oberen und unteren Schwinge eine etwas geweitet werden musste. Habe diese mit einem Brecheisen aufgehebelt.


----------



## floleerau (29. Juli 2013)

Vielen dank für die Antworten°!!
 bin jetzt verunsichert (Brechstange????)weis nichh ob ich krob Motoriker da was kaput mache=(=(
denke ich frag mal bei canyon oder meinem bikehändler des vertrauen, der meinte aber schon das es teuer weden könnte(shit)
hätte jemand zeit und lust für ein paar euronen aus dem raum koblenz es  mir zu zeigen??????


----------



## der_erce (29. Juli 2013)

Also mit nem Brecheisen zieht man keine Lager raus! Dafür gibts Werkzeug!


----------



## Mithras (29. Juli 2013)

Brecheisen ... krasse Lösung .. wäre mir zu heikel gewesen ..


----------



## Fartzilla (29. Juli 2013)

Mit dem Brecheisen habe ich hinten nur etwas geweitet damit der obere Teil vom hinterbau in den unteren passt.Lager mit einem Hammer aus klopfen oder auspresswerkzeug besorgen.
Lager brauchst du folgende:
Rockerarm 4 mal 608
Hauptschwingenlager 2 mal 61902 oder 6902
Horstlink 4 mal 698

Kosten von SKF ca 110â¬


----------



## BikerDurden (1. August 2013)

Hey Canyoner 

falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike wäre...schaut mal in den Bikemarkt...

Eventuell kann das Rad auch in Einzelteilen verkauft werden...
Wer Intressse hat soll sich einfach melden )

Grüße BikerDurden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (2. August 2013)

Gerade nen super Telefonat mit dem Service gehabt. Meine Kindshock hat den Geist aufgegeben und jetzt wird das Ding eingeschickt. 
Ich bin mal gespannt wie das alles ablaufen wird. Nach dem Telefonat zu beurteilen klingt es jedenfalls äußerst positiv.


----------



## der_erce (28. August 2013)

So, mal kurz zur Info:

Nachdem ich meine Kindshock eingeschickt hatte, und diese Laut DHL nach ca 2 Tagen dort ankam, bekam ich nach ca 10 - 12 Tagen die Eingangsbestätigung und nach weiteren 13 Tagen nun die Mail dass mein Paket zu mir wieder unterwegs ist. Ich bin wirklich gespannt weil ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe was mich nun erwartet.
Bei meinem Telefonat damals war mir schon gesagt worden, dass die Reklamation über Canyon mit Sicherheit eine Woche länger dauern würde als wenn ichs direkt zum Vertrieb / Hersteller schicke. Aber ich hätte mir vielleicht ein wenig mehr Infos erwartet.
Allerdings kann ich mir in meinem Fall auch vorstellen, dass Kindshock irgendwas entschieden / gemacht hat und letztendlich nur das Teil an Canyon zurückschickt und die es an mich einfach weiterleiten. Von daher wird das alles schon passen. Nichts desto trotz bin ich gespannt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2013)

...und? Alles wieder i. O.?


----------



## der_erce (4. September 2013)

Japp...außer dass das Ding immer etwas einsackt nach ner Weile. Was ich aber etwas sonderbar fand, ich hab keine Ahnung was daran gemacht wurde. Im Lieferschein stand drin, dass sie instandgesetzt wurde. Ich weiß nicht ob das vor Ort gemacht wurde oder die zu KS / oder zum Distributor / whoever ging. Liest sich nicht raus. Ich wollte die EB mal abwarten und dann mal anrufen ob man mir nicht erzählen mag ob es ein Userfehler war oder ob das Ding einfach nen Treffer hatte.


----------



## gigo (9. September 2013)

Kurze Anfrage im Auftrag eines Freundes:

Er hat sich das 2013er Nerve AL 6.0 gekauft, welches im Gegensatz zu den früheren Jahrgängen farblich etwas eigenwillig daherkommt. Er hätte es am liebsten komplett schwarz. 
Kann man die roten und silbernen Grafiken komplett mit Aceton entfernen? 
Werden die Rahmen grundsätzlich erstmal schwarz eloxiert und das Dekor später darüber lackiert? 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## derkeim (11. September 2013)

oberrohr- und umlenkhebel-dekor haben sich bei mir nicht vom nagellackentferner (lösungsmittel essigsäureethylester) beeindrucken lassen, die schriftzüge an sattel-, kettenstrebe und neben dem roten canyonschriftzug am unterrohr schon. die roten aufdrucke sollten sich aber auch entfernen lassen (schriftzug am unterrohr + logo am steuerrohr). das ganze aussehen wird aber schon deutlich ruhiger, wenn er die decals von den felgen entfernt.


----------



## EsiCan (26. September 2013)

Möchte mal kurz loswerden, dass ich den Kauf meines Canyon bislang keine Sekunde bereut habe.


----------



## fuschnick (17. Oktober 2013)

..


----------



## DerMetzger85 (2. Januar 2014)

Hab ne kurze Frage.Das DHX Playzone...in welche Schiene kann man das stecken?DH?FR?Enduro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Januar 2014)

dh


----------



## sundawn77 (3. Januar 2014)

Freeride, da 180 mm


----------



## Mithras (3. Januar 2014)

kannst damit aber auch zum Bäcker fahren .. *duck*


----------



## Sevenly (10. Januar 2014)

Moin zusammen. Mich beschäftigt die Frage bis zu wieviel Gewicht kann man ein Canyon Torque Ex Trailflow 2013 in der Grundkonfig fahren?


----------



## 4Stroke (11. Januar 2014)

Ich habe noch eine original Canyon Sattelklemme zu verkaufen.
30.9/35.0

Bei Canyon kostet diese 25,95€
Verkaufe sie für 10€ zzgl. 2€ Versand

Bei Interesse pn.


----------



## LukasL (12. Januar 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine original Canyon Sattelklemme zu verkaufen.
> 30.9/35.0
> 
> Bei Canyon kostet diese 25,95€
> ...



Welche Farbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (13. Januar 2014)

ich hätte noch ne Blaue..


----------



## 4Stroke (13. Januar 2014)

LukasL schrieb:


> Welche Farbe?



Eine schwarze.


----------



## smiddel (26. Januar 2014)

Was ist denn hiervon zu halten? Durch die "Wurst" auf dem Foto die sie da rangeschweist haben drehen sich die Kugellager nicht, da diese über einen Abstandshalter verbunden sind und dieser auf die "Wurst" drückt. Ist ein 2011er Torque Frx.

Hat man da jetzt noch Anrecht auf irgendetwas oder soll man einfach selber dran rumfeilen?

Gruß


----------



## der_erce (27. Januar 2014)

Der einzige den ich kenn der ein 2011er FRX hat ist glaub ich der Forumskollege *@Freerider1504 . *Vielleicht kann der was dazu sagen? Aber rein vom Verständnis her: Ist dies das Lager für die Schwinge? Viel muß sich das Lager ja nicht drehen.
*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/freerider1504.158968/*


----------



## smiddel (27. Januar 2014)

Jeps genau das ist es...als die Lager noch drin waren lies sich da nix drehen, nachdem die Lager raus sind weiß ich auch wieso.... Im Prinzip hat die "Lagerung" die ganze Zeit aus nem Bolzen und Abstandshaltern, die in die Kugellager kommen, bestanden. 

Gruß


----------



## der_erce (27. Januar 2014)

Schau mal hier . D.h. dass Position 1 an diesem Wulst schleift? und sich dadurch die Lager nicht drehen? Gibts da evtl. Schleifspuren an der "Achse"?


----------



## smiddel (27. Januar 2014)

Du hasts genau richtig erfasst  Gibt keine Schleifspuren, wahrscheinlich weil der Reibungswiderstand zu hoch ist und Metall auf Metall sich wohl einfacher bewegen lässt  

Und die Delle vor dem Wulst kommt daher, dass Sie anscheinend n Loch reingemacht und dieses dann wieder zugeschweißt haben.

Hab die schockierende Vermutung, das sie das Loch reingemacht haben um die Lager mitsamt der Achse gewaltvoll hineinzupressen...denn so wies jetzt ist bekommt man die vordere Lagererschale nicht mit dem Kugellager gefluchtet, weil eben der Wulst im weg ist! 

Gruß


----------



## der_erce (27. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja seltsam. Ist das dein Bike? Also bist du der Erstbesitzer?


----------



## smiddel (27. Januar 2014)

Nein, bin leider Zweitbesitzer 

Gruß,
Marius


----------



## der_erce (27. Januar 2014)

Uahhh....Also du kannst das natürlich bei Canyon mal hinterfragen, aber falls es tatsächlich getauscht werden sollte, würdest du hier zahlen müssen. Es sei denn der Erstbesitzer kann da noch mitmischen. Ansonsten bleibt, wie du schon selbst sagtest, evtl nur ne Feil - Aktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smiddel (27. Januar 2014)

Ja, ich werd mal anrufen...aber ich geh davon aus, dass man am Telefon mein Problem nicht verstehen wird . Mit der Einstellung geh ich dann die Sache ran und bezahlen werd ich auch auf keinem Fall was, da feil ich mir das lieber schnell ab und verbuch das ganze als "Erfahrungen mit Canyon" .

Gruß,
Marius


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Januar 2014)

Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe das Problem auch nicht so recht. Warum sollte Canyon dort ein Loch bohren und anschließend wieder zuschweißen? Das gibt Verzug im Werkstück, müsste nachher auch noch gehärtet und lackiert werden. So ein Aufwand macht bei der Montage keinen Sinn! Vielleicht hat der Vorbesitzer gepfuscht. Wie viel Platz braucht die Hülse? Ich würde wohl auch zur Feile greifen und Platz schaffen.


----------



## smiddel (28. Januar 2014)

Anscheinend ist das "Loch" da Standard, hab mal gegoogelt und es bei nem anderen Rahmen auch gesehen. Die haben wohl nur beim schweißen vom Wulst ein bisschen gepennt. Der Wulst ist auch eigentlich n kleines Metallrohr, sprich man kann einen Draht durch den Rahmen schieben, ist vlt zum Aufhängen beim Lackieren gut (???).

Muss wohl nur 2-3mm wegfeilen und das werd ich heut abend auch machen 

Gruß


----------



## der_erce (28. Januar 2014)

Hmm...Sehr sehr seltsam.


----------



## Killabeez (29. Januar 2014)

Bestimmt wurde über das Thema schon öfters Disskutiert, aber ich muss es jetzt einfach los werden.

Metallische Bremsbeläge sind bei Schnee und Nässe die absolute Hölle! So schlimm hab ich es mir beim besten Willen nicht vorgestellt.
Es war gestern bei mehreren Schneeabfahrten ein Quietschkonzert vom feinsten... Werde so schnell wie möglich wieder auf organische Bremsbeläge wechseln...


----------



## Mithras (29. Januar 2014)

Hab mich letztens auch über meine Saint gewundert ... aber stimmt, die hat auch semi-metallische


----------



## dp00212 (29. Januar 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Bestimmt wurde über das Thema schon öfters Disskutiert, aber ich muss es jetzt einfach los werden.
> 
> Metallische Bremsbeläge sind bei Schnee und Nässe die absolute Hölle! So schlimm hab ich es mir beim besten Willen nicht vorgestellt.
> Es war gestern bei mehreren Schneeabfahrten ein Quietschkonzert vom feinsten... Werde so schnell wie möglich wieder auf organische Bremsbeläge wechseln...



Ich hab die organischen Beläge in meinen Elixir 7 Bremsen nach etwa 150 km auf Null runter geschrubbt. Lag auch daran, dass es extrem matschig war, was den Prozess natürlich vestärkt hat, aber die weicheren organischen Belege nutzen sich halt sehr schnell ab. Ich hab daher auf sintered umgestellt und nehme den Geräuschpegel gerne hin im Tausch gegen ein paar mehr km.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand von euch vllt. die Bilder die auf der Homepage waren vom Nerve AL+ 9.0 gespeichert?


----------



## Dice8 (31. Januar 2014)

dp00212 schrieb:


> Ich hab die organischen Beläge in meinen Elixir 7 Bremsen nach etwa 150 km auf Null runter geschrubbt. Lag auch daran, dass es extrem matschig war, was den Prozess natürlich vestärkt hat, aber die weicheren organischen Belege nutzen sich halt sehr schnell ab. Ich hab daher auf sintered umgestellt und nehme den Geräuschpegel gerne hin im Tausch gegen ein paar mehr km.



Ich fahre in der nassen Jahreszeit organische und im Sommer Sinter mit einer Shimano RT-66 Scheibe auf Grund des Geräuschpegels!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (17. Februar 2014)

hi
was kann man für eine gebrauchte fox 32 talas ctd fit performance 150mm tapered qr15 verlangen?

und was bekommt man für einen fox float ctd performance?

beides aus nem 2013er al+


----------



## grobi59 (17. Februar 2014)

Hab für meine 34 talas Factory 470€ bei ebay Kleinanzeigen bekommen.


----------



## stanleydobson (18. Februar 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Hab für meine 34 talas Factory 470€ bei ebay Kleinanzeigen bekommen.



danke, aber ich glaube das hilft mir nicht weiter !?


----------



## Dice8 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich würde die Gabel auch eher Ei Ebay Kleinanzeigen bzw. Bei Ebay direkt mit Sofort Kaufen und Preisvorschlagen Option anbieten. Im bikemarkt wird die ein Ladenhüter werden da eigentlich mittlerweile jeder hier im Forum weiß dass die MY13 Murks ist. Ich würde es aber einfach mal bei Ebay mit 350€ SK mit Preisvorschlag Option versuchen.


----------



## stanleydobson (18. Februar 2014)

ja logo hier bringt das nix, kenn ich aus meinen dvd foren 

und was bringt der dämpfer noch ein?


----------



## LT.Kali (22. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe! Es geht um mein Grand Canyon Al 6.0 (Bj. 2012). Hat jemand evtl. von damals noch das Datenblatt oder weiß wie ich an dieses komme? Ich möchte das im März wieder fit machen (Ritzel, Kette, Bremsen neu) und wollte mir mal einen Überlick verschaffen, welche Teile ich alle bestellen müsste. Bremsbeläge habe ich schon. Im speziellen gehts um die Kette und die Ritzel und die dazugehörigen Werkzeuge. 

Gruß und Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (22. Februar 2014)

Die Anzahl der Ritzel einfach zählen. Dann weißt du schonmals ab du einen 9- oder 10-Fach Antrieb hast. Danach zählst du einfach die Anzahl der Zähne vom größten Ritzel und schon hast du die Abstufung. Wenn das größte Ritzel bei 10-Fach z.B. 36 Zähne hat dann kaufst du einfach 36-11. Shimano Kassette passt in der Regel bei sram und Shimano. Kette und Kassette bei Shimano mindestens SLX kaufen. Ich persönlich kaufe nur XT.


----------



## LT.Kali (22. Februar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen Deore (die sollte Verbaut sein) und XT? Bzw. was genau ist der Unterschied? Steifigkeit? Langlebigkeit der Teile?


----------



## Dice8 (22. Februar 2014)

Ja, merkt man meiner Meinung nach. Langlebigkeit ist besser sowie die Schaltperformance. Dein Freilauf bedankt sich auch da bei der XT die ersten 6 Ritzel zu je 3 auf zwei Aluspider sitzen.


----------



## der_erce (22. Februar 2014)

Allein das Gewicht ist schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## M3nikmati (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo Canyon Community ich bin seit längerem interessierter Mitleser in euerem bunten Forum und finde es interessant und informativ hier klasse das es sowas gibt.

Da ich überlegt habe von meinem Hardtail auf ein Fully umzusteigen und es im Outletstore ein passende Angebot gab habe ich zugeschlage und mir das Torque Trailflow geordert.


Vorgestern kam das Bike an und ich habe mich gleich ans Aufbauen gemacht was mich zuerst positiv überrascht hat war der gute Allgemeinzustand (außer der Gabel) bis auf eine kleine Delle am Laufrad und eine kleine Schramme an der Kurbel die beide nicht weiter schlimm sind und der Beschreibung „...mit Gebrauchsspuren aber ohne Einschränkung der Funktion...“ entsprechen sieht das Bike wirklich gut aus.

Ich habe dann leider feststellen müssen das die Gabel größere scharfkantige Kratzer an dem rechten Standrohr hat und nicht unerheblich Öl verliert.

Ich finde diese Beschädigung entpricht nicht der Behauptung die Funktion des Rades sei uneingeschränkt vorhanden.

Ich konnte bisher nichtmal eine Probefahrt mit dem Rad machen da ich ja mit jedem Einfedern die Gabelringe weiter beschädige (Der erste und Scharfkantigste der Kratzer ist noch vor der 20% Markierung und wird somit egal wie vorsichtig man fährt eingetaucht).

Die Gabel hat schon so viel Öl verloren das der Karton an der Stelle wo die Gabel war ziemlich durchtränkt ist. Ich werde im Laufe des Tages noch ein paar Bilde hochstellen.


Ein weiteres Problem ist das ich für den CCDB Dämpfer kein Einstellwerkzeug mitgeliefert bekommen hab.

Auch für die Reverb ist kein Instandhaltungskit dabei.

Meine Frage ist ob ich mit sowas rechnen muss wenn ich ein Rad bei Canyon bestelle und man sich um sowas sowieso einzeln kümmern muss? Ich bin der Meinung das selbst ein Rad aus dem Outletstore mit allen benötigtem Zubehör geliefert werden sollte das man für die Benutzung braucht.

Echt ärgerlich die Sache auch weil grad so schönes Wetter ist kann ichs eigentlich kaum erwarten das Bike auszuprobieren.

Ich wende mich an euch und hoffe ein paar gute Tips bzgl dem Umgang mit Canyon zu erhalten und was ich wegen der Gabel machen sollte.


----------



## Tshikey (23. Februar 2014)

... ab in den karton u. zurück zu canyon damit!

bei der reverb ist (bei canyon) kein entlüftungs-kit mit dabei, 
zu dem ccdb dämpfer kann ich leider nichts sagen....

da hat sicher wer geschludert, ne gabel mit verkratztem standrohr
dürfte nicht ausgeliefert werden. es ist aber auch nicht immer einfach,
alles zu sehen....


----------



## der_erce (23. Februar 2014)

Genau, Canyon umgehend kontaktieren, Fotos von Öl im Karton und den standrohren machen. Die reverb wird ohne Kit ausgeliefert, zumindest wenn sie in Bikes bereits eingebaut ist. Ccdb sollte Werkzeug haben. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (23. Februar 2014)

Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich daß man Dir neue Tauchrohre spendiert. Dann hätte man daß schon längst gemacht und das Rad für mehr Geld verkauft...fragen kostet aber nix, und wenn die sich quer stellen -> das Bike innerhalb der 14 Tage Frist zurückschicken. Das ist zwar ärgerlich, aber auf keinen Fall solltest Du jetzt mit dem Rad fahren !!! Sonst behauptet nachher noch jemand es wäre Dir beim fahren passiert !


----------



## M3nikmati (23. Februar 2014)

Ich werde auf jedenfall morgen mal bei Canyon anrufen. Das mit dem Reverbkit kann ich verkraften aber das Werkzeug für den ccdb sollte schon drin sein. @Tshikey ja Wohlwollend kann man sagen das da hoffentlich einer was übersehen hat jetzt kommts halt drauf an wie sie darauf reagieren. 
Hier sind noch die Fotos vom Schaden:


----------



## der_erce (23. Februar 2014)

Wow, das ist hart! Bin gespannt was da raus kommt.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (23. Februar 2014)

Ruf da definitiv morgen an aber nicht wegen dem fehlenden CCDB Werkzeug sondern weil du ein Retourelabel brauchst damit du das bike zurück schicken kannst. Die Macken an der Gabel gehen mal garnicht!! Meine Meinung.


----------



## Nico Laus (23. Februar 2014)

Ich denke, da bekommst du eine neue Gabel eingebaut. Auch wenn dir einige etwas anderes erzählen wollen,  Canyon bemüht sich beim Service. 

Übrigens war bei mir ein Entlüftungskit dabei. Welches Werkzeug brauchst du denn für den Cc DB? Einen  Inbus wirst du doch bestimmt haben.


----------



## M3nikmati (24. Februar 2014)

Das mit dem Werkzeug hat sich erledigt es stimmt das ist nen einfacher Imbus. Man scheint das spezialtool nur beim einfachen DB aber nicht bei CS zu brauchen. 

Ich habe bei Canyon angerufen und wurde darum gebeten eine E-mail mit Bildern an die Werkstatt zu schicken. Die E-mail ist raus mit eben diesen Bildern die ihr auch habt mal sehen was weiter passiert ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## der_erce (24. Februar 2014)

Merci...bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## M3nikmati (1. März 2014)

Es scheinen überall Fastnachts bedingte verzögerungen einzutreten aber langsam tut sich was. Ich habe gestern mit einem Canyon Mitarbeiter gesprochen und er meinte ich soll das Rad zurückschicken es würde evt. die Gabelkrone oder die Gabel getauscht werden  .
Also Radl zurück geschickt und jetzt geh ich Biken den die Motorradseason ist bei mir ab heute wieder eröffnet


----------



## stanleydobson (1. März 2014)

gibts bei den mountain kings eigentlich vorgaben wie rum die aufgezogen werden müssen? wenn ja woran sieht man das?


----------



## Dice8 (1. März 2014)

Ja. Auf dem Mantel gibt es einen "Rotation" Pfeil.


----------



## stanleydobson (2. März 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ja. Auf dem Mantel gibt es einen "Rotation" Pfeil.


sowas hatte ich gesucht aber nichts gesehen !? du meinst innen oder ?


----------



## Dice8 (2. März 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> sowas hatte ich gesucht aber nichts gesehen !? du meinst innen oder ?


Auf der Außenseite. Sieht man teilweise sehr schlecht. Hier ein Foto von einem MK II 2.4 Protection.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (2. März 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Auf der Außenseite. Sieht man teilweise sehr schlecht. Hier ein Foto von einem MK II 2.4 Protection.



wtf ich hab alles mehrmals abgesucht, danke fürs bild....und der pfeil dann in laufrichtung !?


----------



## Dice8 (2. März 2014)

Ja. Wie beim Auto.


----------



## stanleydobson (2. März 2014)

habsch net 

edit
was macht das eigentlich für nen unterschied mit dem reifenaufziehen? grip? speed?


und gibts nen tip für den hinterbau? ich fummel mir da immer einen ab beim ein au


----------



## M3nikmati (2. März 2014)

Das mit der Laufrichtung ist bei manchen Reifen nötig um die reifenspezifischen Eigenschaften zu erreichen. 
z.B. beim Autoreifen, die von der Mitte ausgehenden schräge Rillen haben um das Wasser nach vorne zu verdrängen (gegen aquaplaning)  muss die Laufrichtung beachtet werden damit die Rillen nicht nach hinten zeigen was was kontraproduktiv wäre. 

Schau dir mal das Profil von deinem Reifen an und änder dan die Laufrichtung es müsste sich dann auch das "Profilbild" verdrehen und somit andere Eigenschaften ergeben.


----------



## stanleydobson (4. März 2014)

wenn ich einen neuen vorbau kaufe haben die alle 31,8mm lenker und vorallem 1 1/8 am schaft? kann ich also einfach kaufen??


----------



## Dice8 (4. März 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> wenn ich einen neuen vorbau kaufe haben die alle 31,8mm lenker und vorallem 1 1/8 am schaft? kann ich also einfach kaufen??


Ja/nein. Du brauchst 31,8mm und 1 1/8.

Edit: Welche Vorbaulänge willst du haben? ggf kann ich dir was empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (4. März 2014)

ich wollte es mal mit 50mm statt den verbauten 70mm versuchen...hatte einen von spank im auge...naja ok dann 1 1/8 haben ja die meisten


----------



## Dice8 (4. März 2014)

Solange es ein Markenvorbau ist kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Kurzer Vorbau macht auf jedenfall Sinn wenn du es bergab gerne krachen lässt.


----------



## stanleydobson (4. März 2014)

naja ich erhoffe mir da eher so ein mittelding
gestreckt ist zwar für touren ok,aber ab und zu bissle aufrechter zur entlastung wäre auch nicht verkehrt..... im gelände find es aber aktuell oft eher suboptimal..finde meine position dort zu gestreckt....ich möchte einfach mal testen

edit der zbsp http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...m-Vorbau-2013-Bearclaw-Signature-Edition.html


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. März 2014)

Servus,

es fährt nicht zufällig jemand einen Manitou Evolver ISX 4 in einem Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 von 2011?

Mich würde interessieren, ob der da reinpasst und wie er sich in dem Rahmen macht.


----------



## Genetikk (8. März 2014)

Hi Leute,

Ich wollte mal nachfrage, welche Einbaulänge der Dämpfer im 2013 Torque FRX hat. Möchte den eventuell wechseln, will nur mal wissen was ich beachten müsste.

Gruß Viktor


----------



## der_erce (8. März 2014)

241mm 76mm Hub.


----------



## Genetikk (8. März 2014)

Dir sei gedankt


----------



## der_erce (8. März 2014)

Gerne doch


----------



## Killabeez (14. März 2014)

M3nikmati schrieb:


> Es scheinen überall Fastnachts bedingte verzögerungen einzutreten aber langsam tut sich was. Ich habe gestern mit einem Canyon Mitarbeiter gesprochen und er meinte ich soll das Rad zurückschicken es würde evt. die Gabelkrone oder die Gabel getauscht werden  .
> Also Radl zurück geschickt und jetzt geh ich Biken den die Motorradseason ist bei mir ab heute wieder eröffnet


 

Gibts schon News?


----------



## Timo S. (14. März 2014)

Mal ne grundlegende Frage, das ist doch das Support Forum, habt ihr schon mal erlebt, dass sich jemand von Canyon hier geäußert hat?
Im Wartezimmer und anderswo gäbe es ja doch hin und wieder die Chance dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasL (14. März 2014)

Kommt schon ab und zu vor! Ich finds ganz gut, dass sie nicht gleich auf alles eingehen, was hier so alles geschrieben wird! Oder was hätte es deiner Meinung nach für einen sinn, wenn sie gerade im Wartezimmer mitschreiben würden?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Genetikk (19. März 2014)

Denkt ihr, wenn man mal so ganz dreist beim Support nach ner anderen Feder(36er Van) fragt, bekommt man da was "angeboten"?
Habe so das Gefühl ne etwas härtere müsste es sein. Drinnen müsste ab Werk ja die blaue sein. Habe das Bike erst zwei Monate, das könnte schon zu spät sein, denke ich...
Gruss Viktor


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. März 2014)

Die können dir eventuell eine anbieten, aber du wirst den ganz normalen Preis zahlen müssen.


----------



## Genetikk (19. März 2014)

Yo hab ich mir gedacht, danke. Werde mir einfach eine beim HiBike besorgen.


----------



## fusi85 (24. März 2014)

woher bekommt man noch ein Strive AL 9 Team NEU?!?


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. März 2014)

fusi85 schrieb:


> woher bekommt man noch ein Strive AL 9 Team NEU?!?


 
Wenn Canyon keins mehr auf Lager hat, dann nirgendwo. Außer jemand hat eins gekauft und nie benutzt und verkauft es (ebay, Bikemarkt, etc.)


----------



## SLXDriver (31. März 2014)

Hey Leute, 
wollte keinen extra Topic öffnen. Kleine Frage:
Ich fahre ein Canyon Torque Vertride 2010 (is schon der New Torque Rahmen).
Ich fahre die Canyon eigene Kettenführung möchte aber eine 2Fach Kettenführung die ISCG 05 Standard hat. 
Ich hab jetzt hier einen ISCG05 Hammerschmidt adapter. 
Ich wollte jetzt nochmal nachfragen bevor ich das Ganze nochmal außeinander baue und dann grad nochmal zusammenschrauben muss...

Geht das ohne Probleme oder brauche ich für eine normale ISCG 05 Kettenführung nochmal was anderes?

Wäre super wenn das einer weiß.
gruß


----------



## thor2211 (13. April 2014)

Hallo,
passt jetzt nicht direkt, aber wer weiss, ob bei Canyon Gabel und Dämpfer bei Auslieferung schon auf das Fahrergewicht abgestimmt sind?
Die Daten sind ja schon laut pps bei der Bestellung angegeben.


----------



## filiale (13. April 2014)

Ist doch völlig egal ob das von Canyon schon eingestellt wird. Wer ein Fully fährt und keine Dämpferpumpe besitzt hat grundlegendes nicht verstanden. Manche mögen 10%SAG, andere 20% SAG. Einige mehr, andere weniger Zug / Druck. Das muß man erfahren und am Anfang ständig den Druck ändern und anpassen. Daher ist es völlig egal was Canyon einstellt, es paßt sowieso nicht, garantiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derkeim (13. April 2014)

bei meinem nerve al war nichts eingestellt, die gabel war sogar ganz luftlos. es gehörte aber ne dämpfer-/gabel-pumpe zur lieferung ...


----------



## moon1990 (13. April 2014)

Hi,

ich wollte in Erfahrung bringen, ob Canyon eigentlich eine ähnliche Massenmarke ist wie  zum Beispiel Cube o.ä. (nichts gegen Cube die Rräder haben ein Top-Preisleistungsverhältnis und sind optisch echt schick)?

mfg moon


----------



## stanleydobson (14. April 2014)

ich würde sagen  ein, canyon ist zwar beliebt, aber von cube lese und sehe ich oft mehr


----------



## Tuhnafisch (14. April 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich habe eine Frage wo ich hoffe das ihr mir dabei helfen könnt

Und zwar habe ich letztes Jahr das Bike hier gebraucht gekauft und bin auch top zufrieden.
Jetzt würde ich gerne ein Service bei meiner Totem machen.

Das Problem ist das ich nicht so wirklich weiß wie alt das Bike ist und die Gabel soll das gleiche Alter haben wie das Bike.

Gekauft wurde es 2001 bei Canyon.
Allerdings sieht es für mich eher nach Bj. 2010 aus.
Es ist laut Rechnung ein Torque 8.0 Dropzone Gr. S

Ich danke schon einmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Jogi (15. April 2014)

Tuhnafisch schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich habe eine Frage wo ich hoffe das ihr mir dabei helfen könnt
> 
> Und zwar habe ich letztes Jahr das Bike hier gebraucht gekauft und bin auch top zufrieden.
> ...



Es ist sicher 2010 bzw. Später. Bis 2009 gabs noch die "alten" Modelle Torque FR und ES
Das Dropzone 2010 hatte aber afaik ne HS.
Möglicherweise hast du aber eine "Special Edition" aus dem Outlet, da die gesamte Standardpalette mit Fox-Gabeln bestückt war.


----------



## Tuhnafisch (15. April 2014)

Alles klar, ich danke dir erst einmal

Was meinst du mit HS?
Wie gesagt der Hauptgrund warum ich das wissen möchte ist ja das ich evtl. den Service der Totem selbst machen möchte.

Nur wen mich nicht alles täuscht müsste ich Zwecks Kit das Baujahr raus bekommen.

Zumindest wahr es bei der Feder schon so das genau zwischen 2010 und 11 wohl unterschiede bestehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (15. April 2014)

HS = Hammerschmidt (Kurbel)


----------



## 32hebauf (15. April 2014)

Weiß jemand warum die Hauptlager


JNK GE8C

ewig nicht lieferbar sind und ob/wo es Alternative gibt die ich als Privatperson bestellen kann.

Gruß


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. April 2014)

Lagerbezeichnung abschreiben und bei Fox/toxoholics Enduro Bearings bestellen. Oder direkt bei Cosmic Sports anfragen, die vertreiben Enduro Bearings seit kurzem.


----------



## Dice8 (15. April 2014)

Das GE8C gibt es auch von SKF. Das habe ich mir damals als Privatperson einfach beim SKF Vertragshändler um die Ecke abgeholt. Ich habe ca. 20€ pro Stück bezahlt.


----------



## rmfausi (15. April 2014)

Meine SKF GE8C sind von Kugellager-direkt.de

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## 32hebauf (15. April 2014)

Danke für die guten Tipps!
Fox scheint das Lager aber nicht zu haben. Kugellager-direkt.de hat nur GE8C von SKF. Das GE8-UK, was auch Canyon verbaut, ist von ELG. Ist das gute Qualität oder eher Chinaware?
Schaue mal nach einem SKF Händler in der Nähe.


----------



## Dice8 (16. April 2014)

Gute Frage bzgl. der ELG. Sofern es kein Lager ist dass nur 5 € kostet denke ich schon das es taugen kann. Ansonsten kaufen und ausprobieren.  Die SKF GE8C habe ich leider schon nach kurzer Zeit geschrottet/kaputt gefahren da ich die Lager bzw. die Teflonlauffläche ordentlich gefettetet habe. Später habe ich erst erfahren das die GE8C nicht gefettet werden und das eher kontraporduktiv ist. Aktuell hab ich wieder die JNK drin die man direkt bei Canoyn beziehen kann.


----------



## 32hebauf (18. April 2014)

Habe nun über den lokalen SKF Dealer ein GE8-UK Lager bestellt und eingebaut. Es kam ein Lager der Firma ELGES welche zu SKF gehört. Vom Namen nach nehme ich an dass es sich bei dem Lager aus dem Internet Shop um das gleiche Handelt. Werde berichten wenn es mal kaputt geht


----------



## M3nikmati (22. April 2014)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Gibts schon News?



Vor zwei Wochen wurde mir das bike wieder zugeschickt 
canyon hat eine neue Gabel eingebaut  . Das lange warten hat sich aber gelohnt das Torque fährt sich echt hammer


----------



## Dusius (22. April 2014)

Wie lange dauert es denn ca. bis man die Rechnung bekommt bei Vorkassebestellung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand zufällig wie lang die Leitung von ner Reverb sein muss dass sie aufn nen M Rahmen passt?
Das ist n Torque aus 2012. Danke euch


----------



## ghostsmile (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand ob ich bei meinem Canyon AM 9.0, auch eine Rock Shox Pike mit 160mm
Federweg montieren kann , als die bisherigen 150mm ?
Danke euch.


----------



## Fabigelb (1. Juni 2014)

Was hindert dich daran?! Aber ist AM 9.0  ein eigenes Modell?! Wäre vielleicht sinvoll zu wissen, was genau du für ein cayon du hast 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ghostsmile (1. Juni 2014)

Habe ein Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 SL 

Hier: http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/all_mountain/canyon-nerve-am-90-sl/a7869.html


----------



## Fabigelb (1. Juni 2014)

Und wieso sollst du jetzt keine andere Gabel montieren können?! Einfach darauf machen dass du ne 27,5" Variante bei der Pike nimmst und halt 1⅛" am schaft (ist aber eigentlich ein standart maß). Und halt gucken welche achaufnahme du hast.
Und willst du echt so viel geld für 1cm mehr Federweg ausgeben?! Ich mein deine Fox hat doch schon den top performance Ich weis auch nicht ob selbst bei einem Profi sich der Wechsel lohnt... Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bad-Ass (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Habe da mal eine Frage. Ich möchte an meinem Bike (Scott Genius LT 2012) eine Reverb Stelath nachrüsten.
Dazu muss ich ein Loch Bohren. Ich will das Loch aber nicht "nackt" lassen sondern mit einer "Leitungstülle" versehen damit möglichst kein Schmutz eindringt bzw. sich die Leitung aufscheuert. Nach einiger Zeit suchen habe ich auf einem Bild ein Teil von Canyon gefunden. Kann mir jemand vieleicht eine Bestellnummer oder den "richtigen" Namen von dem Teil mitteilen.
Im voraus besten Dank.


----------



## Bad-Ass (1. Juni 2014)

siehe Bild


----------



## filiale (1. Juni 2014)

Schau mal auf der Canyon Homepage in der BOM nach. -> Suchst Dir ein Modell auf der Homepage das die RS ab Werk verbaut hat und dann die dazugehörige BOM. Dann haste die Teilennummer und kannst es bei Canyon bestellen.


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Juni 2014)

Ab wann sind bei Canyon die 2015er Modelle bestellbar?
Weiß das ev. jemand, noch diesen Herbst oder erst 2015?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (4. Juni 2014)

Die werden doch erst zur Eurobike im August/September vorgestellt. Danach wird irgendwann die Webseite aktualisiert bzw. so nach und nach trudeln die neuen Bikes auf die Site und dann kann man schon bestellen. So war das Prozedere jedenfalls die letzten Jahre.


----------



## iFlo (15. Juni 2014)

So ich hab mich jetzt auch für ein Canyon entschieden 
Bei mir wirds das Nerve AL 7.0 werden. Hab zwar schon überlegt das 8.0 zu kaufen, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass mir das 7.0 völlig ausreicht.

oder seht ihr das anders?
Mein Einsatzgebiet sind normale Touren, also keine Bikeparks oder extreme Abfahrten


----------



## Dice8 (15. Juni 2014)

iFlo schrieb:


> So ich hab mich jetzt auch für ein Canyon entschieden
> Bei mir wirds das Nerve AL 7.0 werden. Hab zwar schon überlegt das 8.0 zu kaufen, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass mir das 7.0 völlig ausreicht.
> 
> oder seht ihr das anders?
> Mein Einsatzgebiet sind normale Touren, also keine Bikeparks oder extreme Abfahrten


Ich würde das 8.0 nehmen. Deutlich bessere Laufräder, Kassette und Federgabel. Das 7.0 hat nur die einfache CTD Evolution Gabel und Mavic Crossride in Verbindung mit der Deore Kassette. Beim 8.0 hast du die bessere Federgabel mit FIT Kartusche und einen DT Swiss Laufradsatz mit SLX Kassette.  Die Bremsen sind beim 7.0 und 8.0 murks. Würde ich direkt gegen einen Shimano SLX oder XT tauschen.


----------



## iFlo (15. Juni 2014)

Also sind die Unterschiede doch so gravierend, dass ich gleich zum 8.0 greifen sollte. 300 € sind halt 300 € ^^


----------



## Fabigelb (17. Juni 2014)

Hi, hab mal ne frage zu den avid bremsen! Ich habe die Möglichkeit zwei (vorne und hinten) Elixir 9 Trail günstig zu bekommen! Lohnt sich ein umrüsten von der 7 auf die 9?! Ist der einzige unterschied die druckpunktverstellung oder gibt es noch in der gesamten bremsperformance Differenzen?!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drahtesel_ (18. Juni 2014)

@iFlo
Ob Float oder FIT Kartusche ich vermute den Unterschied wirst du nicht merken.
Float (offene Kartusche) Luft vermegt sich mit Öl. FIT (geschlossene Kartusche) beide Medien sind voneinander getrennt.

Die Laufräder (egal ob Mavic oder DT) werden dir locker für Touren ausreichen...
hier ist eher ausschlaggebend das diese vernünftig aus dem Automaten kommen.
Beide habe 28 Speichen.... Mavic 19 mm Innen Maulweite... DT 19,5 mm Innen Maulweite.
Mehr wie 2,25 breite Reifen würde ich da nicht drauf machen. Der DT Laufradsatz ist 100g leichter.

Ob Deore oder SLX Zahnkranz ist von der Funktion her erstmal egal... letzteres wiegt etwas weniger.

Ob du mit den Avid Bremsen glücklich wirst hängt u.a. von dir ab. Als Tipp: SLX Bremsen kriegst du schon für 120 € (XT 150 €) als Set... bei Verkauf der Elixir 5 musst du also nur paar Euro drauf legen und hast ein sorgenfreies System.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iFlo (18. Juni 2014)

@Drahtesel_ 
Danke für deine Antwort 
Stimmt, die Avid Bremsen verkaufen und das XT Set holen wäre sicherlich auch ne Möglichkeit.

Ob das Bike jetzt 200 - 300g mehr wiegt ist mir relativ egal. Es würde halt 300 € weniger kosten und außerdem 2 - 3 Wochen früher lieferbar sein.

Also ist das 7.0 für meinen Einsatzbereich völlig ausreichend


----------



## Iconx (19. Juni 2014)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> @iFlo
> Ob Float oder FIT Kartusche ich vermute den Unterschied wirst du nicht merken.
> Float (offene Kartusche) Luft vermegt sich mit Öl. FIT (geschlossene Kartusche) beide Medien sind voneinander getrennt.



Float hat mal rein garnix mit offener/geschlossener Kartusche zu tun - Performance und Factory Varianten der Float haben die Fit drin - die Evolutionserie nicht.

Zu den Laufrädern ist noch zu sagen, dass die DT Swiss 1700er Serie TLR ist - wenn das ein Feature ist, was du mitnehmen willst, dann kauf dir das 8.0.


----------



## iFlo (19. Juni 2014)

@Iconx Ja es wird wahrscheinlich auch das 8.0 werden.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (19. Juni 2014)

War etwas unverständlich. Das 7.0 hat die Evolution mit O/C und das 8.0 die Performance mit FIT.
Float schließt Fit nicht aus


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (27. Juni 2014)

Hi.
Ich habe nicht den Thread gelesen (ich bitte um Nachsicht), aber ist nur mir die bisher die Idee gekommen, die VCLS Post 1 oder sogar die VCLS Post 2 in Verbindung mit einer Reduzierhülse in einen Grand Canyon CF SLX oder CF SL Rahmen einzubauen und zu nutzen?
Gerade die VCLS Post 2 finde ich für den Anwendungsfall im MTB noch viel besser und effektiver als im RR.


----------



## der_Wolf (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich brauch ganz schnell eure Hilfe wer von euch kann mir sagen welcher Scheibenbremsadapter am 2014 Torque DHX Flashzone ( Saint Bremse ) ist? Denn Adapter denn ich von meinem Händler habe passt leider nicht und der an meinen Torque FRX Dropzone geht auch nicht...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## grobi59 (18. Juli 2014)

Gar keiner, weder vorne noch hinten!


----------



## grobi59 (18. Juli 2014)

Die Fox 40 ist für 203er Scheiben ohne Adapter und der Rahmen für 180 er Scheiben ohne Adapter ausgelegt.


----------



## der_Wolf (18. Juli 2014)

Sch...e dann hab ich wohl ein Problem...


----------



## der_Wolf (18. Juli 2014)

Bei meiner 36 passt es aber am HR nicht habe hier mehre Adapter aber keiner passt :-/...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (18. Juli 2014)

Scheibengrösse?


----------



## der_Wolf (18. Juli 2014)

203mm


----------



## der_Wolf (18. Juli 2014)

Das wird die Lösung sein #7... Link


----------



## grobi59 (18. Juli 2014)

Sieht doch gut aus.
Ich habe jetzt hinten einer 200 er Scheibe (noch übrig) mit einem Magura QM6 Adapter montiert.
Ist die Scheibe runter werde ich wieder zu Shimano und auf 203 wechseln und dann einfach 1,5mm Unterlegscheiben verwenden.


----------



## der_Wolf (18. Juli 2014)

Aber ob das so gut ist hab ja in denn Löschern die Helicoil Gewinde federn drin...


----------



## grobi59 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich verstehe deine Problem nicht.


----------



## der_Wolf (18. Juli 2014)

HeliCoil ist ein Gewindereparatur und ich glaube nicht das ein direkt verschraubter Bremssattel lange dran hält...


----------



## grobi59 (18. Juli 2014)

Dann lass es. Wenn du mehr als 180 fahren willst, brauchst du einen Adapter.
Willst du keinen benutzen, dann musst du180er fahren. Ganz einfach.


----------



## der_Wolf (18. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Juli 2014)

Habe die Zee an meinem 2011er Torque, auch mit 180mm Directmount im Rahmen
tnc-Hamburg.com hat mich da super beraten, welche Adapter ich dann brauch und mir ebenfalls einen passenden Adapter von Magura mitgeschickt!


----------



## der_erce (21. Juli 2014)

der_Wolf schrieb:


> HeliCoil ist ein Gewindereparatur und ich glaube nicht das ein direkt verschraubter Bremssattel lange dran hält...



Wieso hast du HeliCoil drin? Ist das Gewinde kaputt gewesen?


----------



## dvd4two (23. Juli 2014)

Moinsen, 
Ich bräuchte mal eure Kaufberatung, ich fahre meistens Feldwege aber ab und zu verschlägt es mich auch auf Trails im Wald wo es schon mal ruppiger zur Sache geht und daher bin ich auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Canyon Bike, es sollte touren tauglich und auch Sprünge gut meistern.... 
Ich war früher schon ein Fan von dem Strive mit 160mm Federweg
Leider hat die Strive Serie jetzt ein Cabon rahmen was den Preis erheblich in die Höhe treibt, habt 
Ihr irgend welche alternativen?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juli 2014)

Katalog von 2010 bis 2014 

http://issuu.com/canyon_bicycles


----------



## Fabigelb (24. Juli 2014)

Spectral mit ner Pike packt das bestimmt auch!


----------



## pnebling (10. August 2014)

Heute mal ne gemütliche Vater/ Sohn- Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bouncer (15. August 2014)

Servus zusammen,

meine Frau und ich haben uns überlegt, eventuell ein Torque DHX Whipzone zu ordern. Allerdings ist meine Frau für die Standardfedern zu leicht (56kg) und ich zu schwer (115kg). Jetzt gibt es ja Optitune, aber ich finde das nirgends im Online-Shop um es dazuzubuchen... Kann da jemand helfen?


----------



## Dice8 (15. August 2014)

Die Federn würde ich im Nachgang selbst tauschen sofern du keine zwei linken Hände hast. Ist deutlich günstiger.


----------



## DerMetzger85 (23. August 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde...

stehe kurz vorm Kauf des Whipzone´s. Meine Frage an euch...ich bin 1.88m groß und fahre sonst die Rahmengröße L. Überlege jetzt mal die M zu nehmen, hab gehört man soll dann eventuell dann besser mit dem Bike umgehen können. Könnt ihr mir was dazu sagen?


----------



## Dice8 (23. August 2014)

Bei 1,88m würde ich wohl eher L nehmen. Ich selbst bin 1,82m und stehe genau zwischen M und L. Habe mich aber fürs M entschieden da ich eher ein universelleres Bike haben wollte und keine reine DH Racemaschine. Ich fahre seehr gerne technisches Gelände (Single Trail) und auch Freeride. Das DHX baut in M im Vergleich zu anderen Hersteller recht kurz (Reach 404mm bei M).

Ich hatte auch mal die Möglichkeit auf einem FRX in L zu fahren. War mir persönlich zu lang.


----------



## DerMetzger85 (23. August 2014)

Gibt es noch andere Meinungen??


----------



## DerWeltmeister (23. August 2014)

Bin auch etwa so groß wie du. Ich hab das FRX in L, das passt ganz genau und ist immernoch sehr verspielt, da die Canyons vom Reach her sowieso eher kürzer gehalten sind.


----------



## 4Stroke (24. August 2014)

DerMetzger85 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere Meinungen??



188 cm und Größe  M dann wird s eng auf dem Bike . 
Als ob L unhandlich  wäre...


----------



## Dice8 (24. August 2014)

L ist nur unhandlich wenn der Fahrer zu klein ist.


----------



## DerMetzger85 (24. August 2014)

Ok..hab aus dem Outlet das DHX in der L genommen.Kann mir einer sagen wie lang es dauert bis i drauf sitze???


----------



## littlewhity (25. August 2014)

Also, als ich mein bike ausm outlet gekauft habe, hats 5-6 tage gedauert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMetzger85 (25. August 2014)

Wisst ihr welche Feder verbaut ist in der Boxxer?


----------



## DerMetzger85 (25. August 2014)

Wisst ihr welche Feder verbaut ist in der Boxxer?


----------



## littlewhity (25. August 2014)

standartmäßig ist glaube ich die Rote Feder


----------



## Dice8 (25. August 2014)

DerMetzger85 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr welche Feder verbaut ist in der Boxxer?


Rot = Medium (73-85kg)


----------



## DerMetzger85 (25. August 2014)

Naja falle i ja grad so mit Ausrüstung rein


----------



## littlewhity (25. August 2014)

LOL 
ich fahre mit knapp 95kg noch meine rote Feder und hab kaum durchschläge ...


----------



## DerMetzger85 (25. August 2014)

War keine Ironie...wiege so 70kg...u mit Ausrüstung vielleicht 75kg.


----------



## lettermaker (25. August 2014)

Hallo, 

da der Thread Dies und das heißt und ich keinen neuen aufmachen wollte ...

was bedeutet denn das W hinter der Bezeichnung der Bikes auf Canyon.com?

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/grand-canyon-al-slx-29.html

Gibt das W die Farbe wieder oder handelt es sich hier um eine andere Ausführung?


----------



## Hillside (25. August 2014)

W bedeutet, dass es ein Modell für Damen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (25. August 2014)

W=Weiber 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lettermaker (25. August 2014)

OK  hatte mir zwar irgendwie was gedacht, war mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

Danke!

W wie weiber genau....  

Für Canyon scheint es klar zu sein  - sie geben nämlich nicht sonderlich offensichtlich an, dass es die weibliche Ausführung ist.


----------



## Dice8 (25. August 2014)

Ich glaube kaum das es Männer gibt die sich das Rad in "berry white" holen würden.


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. August 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum es des Männer gibt die sich das rad in "berry white" holen würden.


 
Naja...ich hab schon Pferde kotzen sehen...


----------



## Linny (25. August 2014)

hallo möchte gerne mein zaskar le verkaufen ist schon 20 jahre alt und hat lange gestanden was kann ich dafür nehmen rahmen eloxiert alu damals aus den usa bestellt,oder bekommt man dafür nix mehr ?helft mir mal


----------



## Jogi (25. August 2014)

Linny schrieb:


> hallo möchte gerne mein zaskar le verkaufen ist schon 20 jahre alt und hat lange gestanden was kann ich dafür nehmen rahmen eloxiert alu damals aus den usa bestellt,oder bekommt man dafür nix mehr ?helft mir mal


Frag mal im "Classic Forum"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.C (26. August 2014)

Ich habe ja seit Juli ein Grand Canyon AL SLX 9,9 mit kompletter XT-Austattung.
Dachte ich am Anfang. Nach genauen Betrachten sah ich das es sich bei der Kette um eine "KMC" handelt.
Heute habe ich eine Shimano XT-Kette (HG-95) montiert und siehe da, auf einmal ist das markante und knackige Shimano "Klick, Klick ......." Beim schalten vorhanden.

Jedenfalls finde ich schon komisch, das Canyon bei einem Bike mit XT-Austattung keine XT Kette verbaut.



M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Dice8 (26. August 2014)

Soweit ich weiß verbaut Canyon nur KMC Ketten, egal welche Schaltgruppe montiert ist.


----------



## pnebling (26. August 2014)

An meinem Torque DHX ist auch ne KMC- Kette montiert. Erfüllt ihren Zweck.


----------



## M.C (26. August 2014)

Mit der HG-95 entfaltet halt die XT Schaltung ihre gewohnte Qualität, da die Kette auf Kranz und Kettenblätter abgestimmt ist.

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## pnebling (26. August 2014)

Bei mir ist ne SRAM X9 dran, vielleicht harmoniert die besser mit den KMC- Ketten? Bisher hats zumindest sauber geschaltet.


----------



## kommaklar (5. September 2014)

Wann wird es den Carbon Lenker sowie den eigenen Vorbau von Canyon zum Kauf geben?
Bzw. wird es die überhaupt Separat geben?


----------



## eminem7905 (7. September 2014)

ne kurze frage...wenn ich ein bike bestelle, muss ich es sofort bezahlen oder erst bei lieferung?


----------



## kommaklar (7. September 2014)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne kurze frage...wenn ich ein bike bestelle, muss ich es sofort bezahlen oder erst bei lieferung?


Bei Nachname wird das Geld bei der Übergabe des Paketes bezahlt.
Bei PayPal wird am Tag der Auslieferung das Geld abgebucht.
Na und Vorkasse erklärt sich selbst...


----------



## Dice8 (7. September 2014)

Wozu hat Canyon einen FAQ Bereich?

https://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?c=15


----------



## Cubinator86 (8. September 2014)

Hallo werte Bike-Freunde.

Was meint ihr dazu:

Hab mir am Ende letzter Woche ein Nerve Al 29 9.9SL aus dem Outlet bestellt. Das Outlet-Modell kostete 2600€ und somit 200€ weniger als das Reguläre bereits Reduzierte. 2600€ klang fair für ein paar Kratzer an der Stütze und am Antrieb. Freitag abend wurde das Shop-Neubike auf 2700€ reduziert und ich schrieb eine Mail an Canyon, dass ich meine 200€ Preisnachlass natürlich jetzt gerne auf den neuen Preis hätte und dass sie das Rad nicht losschicken sollen bis ich eine Antwort hätte und mich wieder gemeldet hätte. Natürlich bekomme ich heute morgen eine Email mit einer Nachricht, dass mein Bike gerade versendet wird -.- Ich ruf bei Canyon an und frage nach, was jetzt Sache ist und bekomme von der netten Dame zu hören, das wäre kein Problem. Ich würde den zusätzlichen 100€ Rabatt sicher bekommen, und sie würde sich gleich wieder bei mir melden. 5 Stunden später rufe ich weil es mir langsam zu blöd wurde wieder beim Service an, und bekomme von einem genervten Mitarbeiter (vermutlich kurz vor Feierabend) zu hören, dass ich keinen Rabatt mehr auf den Outlet-Preis bekomme, weil Outlet und Shop-Preise nichts miteinander zu tun hätten 
Meine Meinung ist:
Wenn das verkratzte Bike vor der Reduzierung 200€ billiger war als das Neubike, warum sollte dann eine Preisreduzierung des Neubikes nicht auch für das gebrauchte gelten???
Hätte ich nicht eben kurz vor Service-Schluss erneut angerufen, wüsste ich immer noch nicht, wo ich dran bin. Alles in allem wirft es ein schlechtes und enttäuschendes Bild auf den Canyon-Kundenservice.
Überlege mir wirklich gerade, ein Radon zu kaufen. Weil als Kunde komme ich mir gerade ziemlich verarscht vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (9. September 2014)

Wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre würde ich das Outletbike zurück schicken und wenn du bei Canyon bleiben möchtest das 100€ teurere Neubike bestellen.


----------



## holgiduke (9. September 2014)

Das ist einfach Pech, wenn auch für dich höchst ärgerlich. Fakt ist aber, du hast das Bike im Outlet für 2.600€ bestellt und der Preis bei Bestellung ist nun mal ausschlaggebend. Irgendwo muß man halt die Grenze ziehen. Sicherlich kann man nun noch versuchen, aus Kulanz einen weiteren Preisnachlass zu gewähren, aber das kann je nach Fortschritt der Auftragsabwicklung ziemliich aufwändig oder vielleicht auch einfach schon zu spät sein. Damit mußt du dann halt leben.

Die Alternative wurde ja schon von Dice8 genannt.

Und was deine Überlegung bzgl. Radon betrifft: Glaubst du wirklich, das ist da anders?


----------



## Dice8 (9. September 2014)

Vom hören-sagen ist der Service wohl nicht besser.
Es muss einem bewusst sein das sich der Preis ja auch irgendwo für den Versender rechnen muss. Ich glaube wenn man full-Service haben will und/oder zwei linke Hände hat sollte man besser beim örtlichen kaufen.


----------



## Hexberger (9. September 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn man full-Service haben will und/oder zwei linke Hände hat sollte man besser beim örtlichen kaufen.



Da bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher... Ich habe jetzt lange zwischen Versender und örtlichem Radhändler geschwankt. Letztendlich habe ich mich - trotz wenig Erfahrung bei der Reparatur von Rädern - für Canyon entschieden. Der Preisunterschied zu z.B. Drössiger (Wird von meinem lokalen Händler verkauft) macht ca. 800 Euro aus! Da kann ich viele Reparaturen beim örtlichen Händler machen lassen. Und meiner Erfahrung nach (habe aktuell ein altes Poison-Bike) werde ich als zahlende Kundschaft nicht schlechter behandelt als Leute die ihr Rad dort gekauft haben.


----------



## Dice8 (9. September 2014)

Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht. 0815 Tätigkeiten wie z.B. Bremsen entlüften macht auch i.d.R. jeder Händler vor Ort an einem Versenderbike. Ich meine in erster Line den Gewährleistungsfall. Bei einem Versender hast du immer das hin und her geschicke und meistens fällt das Rad dann teilweise für Wochen aus. Der Händler vor Ort kann meist Ersatz bis zur kompletten Abwicklung anbieten (z.B. Defektes Laufrad oder Dämpfer/Federgabel).

Das ist einfach nur ein Beispiel.
Ich selbst kaufe das Versenderbike da mir die Abwicklung(-sdauer) im Gewährleistungsfall bekannt ist und ich damit leben kann da ich 2 Bikes habe.


----------



## horror (10. September 2014)

naja würde auch einfach mal schauen, ob andere outletpreise sich angepasst haben, ggf vom widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen und neubestellen, bzw denn fall canyon nochmal schildern und denen vorrechnen, dass das keinen sinn macht für die


----------



## Dice8 (10. September 2014)

horror schrieb:


> naja würde auch einfach mal schauen, ob andere outletpreise sich angepasst haben, ggf vom widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen und neubestellen, bzw denn fall canyon nochmal schildern und denen vorrechnen, dass das keinen sinn macht für die


Beim Saturn klappt das zumindest. Hatte mal vor paar Jahren dort einen Monitor gekauft für 249€. Eine Woche später war der für 199€ im Angebot. Bin hin und habe gefragt ob ich die 50€ Differenz ausgezahlt bekomme. Ging anstandslos.


----------



## Guru (11. September 2014)

Auf Facebook hat der Support von Canyon die selbe Frage eines Kunden mit "Ja, geht" beantwortet. Dranbleiben!


----------



## DiHo (12. September 2014)

@Cubinator86
Schreib einfach nochmal eine freundliche E-mail an Canyon 
Also ich kenne Canyon in solche einem Fall als sehr kulant.
Ich habe auch einen Rabatt nachträglich bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yggr (14. September 2014)

Hi, habe nach einigem Suchen leider keine befriedigende Antwort gefunden, vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen: meine Freundin möchte dieses Jahr gerne nochmal Spectral/Strive testen. Welche Möglichkeit gibt es außer Testcenter Koblenz und der Probefahrtenbörse denn noch, bei welchen Testivals oder Messen ist Canyon noch vertreten?

Danke!


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. September 2014)

Cubinator86 schrieb:


> Hallo werte Bike-Freunde.
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu:
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Sie sich wieter uneinsichtig zeigen, dann Bike zurücksenden und wie @Dice8 bereits schrieb das Neubike mit 100€ Aufpreis nehmen.


----------



## gobo (7. Oktober 2014)

hi leute

bräuchte mal eure hilfe!!ich könnte günstig einen rahmen,torque frx 9.0 ltd in s bekommen.was ich gerne wüsste wäre auf welchen radstand man kommt mit eine sc gabel(´07 66).ich habe mal auch der hp von canyon nachgeschaut und da steht 1.12m,kann das??

besten dank im voraus-


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du willst mess ich heute Abend mal nach, fahre ein Torque FRX Ltd 9.0 mit 66 RCV von 2011 jedoch in Rahmengröße L.


----------



## gobo (8. Oktober 2014)

ja das wäre  super!!


----------



## kenidie (31. Oktober 2014)

Servus zusammen,

weiß jemand von euch, ob der showroom in koblenz morgen geöffnet hat?

Danke für die Info!

edit: hat sich erledigt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimpi (25. November 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen was das "W" beim Spectral 7.0 bedeutet?


----------



## jojo_ab (25. November 2014)

Women


----------



## Bimpi (26. November 2014)

Thx Jojo


----------



## Domowoi (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mal eine potenziell blöde Frage. Ich habe seit kurzem ein Canyon Nerve und war damit am Samstag zum ersten mal in richtig schlammigen Verhältnissen unterweges. Ich habe schon am Ende der Fahrt gemerkt, dass die Bremse hinten etwas schleift.

Beim Putzen habe ich dann mit einer Wasserflasche etwas Wasser in den kleinen Spalt der Bremsen reingesprüht um eventuelle Fremdkörper zu entfernen. Das hat es aber nicht wirklich besser gemacht, denn die Bremse war immer noch am schleifen.

Dann habe ich mal das Hinterrad ausgebaut (gibt es da eigentlich einen Trick oder muss man die Schwingen immer auseinanderdrücken um das Rad heraus zu bekommen?) und mit einem Papiertuch die Beläge abgewischt. Dabei kam auch einiges an Dreck heraus.

Nach dem Einbau ist die Bremse jetzt aber unglaublich am quietschen und die Leistung stimmt auch nicht richtig. Was kann man da machen? Ist mein erstes Rad mit Scheibenbremsen. Davor hatte ich Magura Felgenbremsen.


----------



## der_erce (22. Dezember 2014)

Normalerweise transportiert sich der Dreck von selbst dort raus. Wenn es arg verschlammt / verdreckt ist, macht es schon sinn die Beläge auszubauen und bei den Kolben mit einem Lappen mal durchzuwischen. Wenn die Bremse quietscht ist entweder die Bremse nicht trocken oder evtl. auch verglast (was ich bei einer kalten Schlammfahrt nicht glaube). 
Evtl. mit nem Schleifpapier (nicht zu grob) mal ganz leicht die Beläge anrauhen und nochmal probieren. Bremsscheiben mit einem fettfreien Lappen säubern. Ggf. auch mit Aceton.


----------



## Catweazle81 (22. Dezember 2014)

@Domowoi Schau Dir mal das folgende Kompendium (PDF) des Users @Schildbürger an, hier hast Du geballtes Fachwissen zur Hand um Dein Problem anzugehen und zu lösen.

*Download: Scheibenbremsen Kompendium.PDF_20141123 +interne Links +Bilder +Änderungen*

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Domowoi (22. Dezember 2014)

Danke an euch zwei. Ich habe es heute noch einmal ausprobiert und die Bremse funktioniert wieder wie vorher. Also waren die Beläge vermutlich einfach noch nicht trocken. Trotzdem danke an euch.

Das Dokument werde ich auf jeden Fall mal durchlesen. Danke dafür.


----------



## chrisle (26. Dezember 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob der Showdroom in Koblenz morgen auf hat ?


----------



## MoPe. (27. Dezember 2014)

Hat geöffnet.


----------



## rmfausi (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiss es jetzt nicht genau ob meine Frage hier schon diskutiert worden ist, also sorry falls es schonmal war.

Warum verbaut Canyon fast nur 170er  Kurbeln an den Strive und Torque 2015er Modellen? Auch bei dem M u. L Rahmengrößen?

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort im voraus. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (27. Dezember 2014)

Hi @rmfausi 
Ich kenne zwar nicht die genauen Gedankengänge der Canyon Produktmanager, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass durch die tiefen Tretlager moderner Enduro-Rahmen längere Kurbeln keinen Sinn machen. 
Ich schaff's auch mit 170er Kurbeln die Enden selbiger zu verballern, sowohl am Torque als auch am Spectral.

Ps. Ich muss mal wieder ne Runde mit euch drehen

Gruss Jogi


----------



## rmfausi (27. Dezember 2014)

Das hatte ich mir auch schon so fast gedacht. Bin auch schon 170er gefahren aber 175er sind mir dann doch bei 183/87 lieber.

Klar sollten wir demnächst was ausmachen, wenns trockener ist. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Domowoi (1. Januar 2015)

Wie habt ihr den Speichenschutz am Hinterrad entfernt? Die Ritzel abgemacht oder den Schutz kaputt gemacht? Das Werkzeug zum abnehmen liegt leider momentan bei meinem Dad, aber zerstören wollte ich das Teil eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## rmfausi (1. Januar 2015)

Ich würde es noch solange dran lassen, bis ich das passende Werkzeug habe. Geht aber auch mit einem Lötkolben zu entfernen, stinkt aber.

Frohes neues Jahr an alle, Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Domowoi (1. Januar 2015)

Ja eigentlich habe ich es auch nicht so eilig mit dem Entfernen, weil der Schutz in meinem Fall sowieso nicht allzu schlimm aussieht.


----------



## filiale (1. Januar 2015)

Seitenschneider...


----------



## stanleydobson (4. Januar 2015)

schere...


----------



## Dice8 (4. Januar 2015)

Wenn du den Schutz entfernen willst dann am besten in dem du die Kassette abbaust. Bei der Gelegenheit kannst die Oberfläche des Freilaufes auch direkt fetten was ein zukünftiges Festbacken der Kassette erschweren wird.


----------



## mok2905 (5. Januar 2015)

Servus, 

kann mir mal kurz jemand erläutern in wie weit sich die Geometrie vom Torque DHX von 2014 zu 2015 geändert hat.

Bin letztens das 2014er in L gefahren und das war quasi perfekt, jedoch habe ich gelesen das der vergrößert wurde.

Welche Rahmengröße würde dann jetzt besser passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (5. Januar 2015)

Es hat sich vor allem der Reach geändert. Das 2014 DHX in L hat jetzt den gleichen Reach wie das 2015 DHX in M. Ob das jetzt heißt das du das DHX in M nehmen sollst weiss ich nicht. Am besten Probefahrt machen.

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## mok2905 (6. Januar 2015)

1,85m mit Schrittlänge 85cm

Probefahrt ist eher schwierig, gabs es nicht irgendwo mal eine Sammlung wo wer welches Rad fährt.

Koblenz ist leider ne Ecke zu weit weg um mal eben rüber zu fahren.


----------



## elhombre (8. Januar 2015)

Bei mir soll es demnächst das Grand Canyon CF 5.9 werden. Kann mir vielleicht schon jemand sagen mit was für einem Sattelstützendurchmesser ich rechnen muss? Danke


----------



## rmfausi (8. Januar 2015)

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=10&supportcenter_articles_id=151&page=1

Bitte sehr.


----------



## olligpunkt (8. Januar 2015)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wieviel Erfahrungsgemäß Samstags bei Canyon im Showroom los ist. Lohnt sich das mit einer weiten Anreise oder dann doch lieber unter der Woche hingehen? Nicht das man vor lauter Leuten garnicht an die Bikes ran kommt. 
Weiß evtl. auch jemand wie das Samstag ein Stück weiter bei Radon aussieht?


----------



## elhombre (9. Januar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=10&supportcenter_articles_id=151&page=1
> 
> Bitte sehr.



Vielen Dank. Das hatte ich übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (9. Januar 2015)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen wieviel Erfahrungsgemäß Samstags bei Canyon im Showroom los ist. Lohnt sich das mit einer weiten Anreise oder dann doch lieber unter der Woche hingehen? Nicht das man vor lauter Leuten garnicht an die Bikes ran kommt.
> Weiß evtl. auch jemand wie das Samstag ein Stück weiter bei Radon aussieht?


Geht. Gibt viele Verkäufer. Man muss evtl ne halbe Stunde warten. Gibt aber n Kaffee aufs Haus.


----------



## olligpunkt (9. Januar 2015)

DaBot schrieb:


> Geht. Gibt viele Verkäufer. Man muss evtl ne halbe Stunde warten. Gibt aber n Kaffee aufs Haus.


Danke. Fahren aber doch lieber Montag. Auch wegen Wetter.


----------



## NUGGIZ (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen ob Canyon zu dem Bike auch Montagefett mitliefert?
Ich bekomme mein Spectral AL 8.9 nächste Woche und würde gern wissen ob ich mir vorab noch ne Tube Fett kaufen muss...

Mercy!


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Januar 2015)

NUGGIZ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ob Canyon zu dem Bike auch Montagefett mitliefert?
> Ich bekomme mein Spectral AL 8.9 nächste Woche und würde gern wissen ob ich mir vorab noch ne Tube Fett kaufen muss...
> ...



Bei meinen zwei war nix dabei

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Domowoi (11. Januar 2015)

Bei mir war auch kein Fett dabei, aber eine Packung Montagepaste, die man am Vorbau und an der Sattelstütze verwenden soll, damit sich dort nichts verdreht.


----------



## DaBot (11. Januar 2015)

Aber bitte nur wenn Carbon im Spiel ist. Meiner Erfahrung nach fördert es sonst das Knarzen. Beim Spectral also gerne an der Sattelstütze.


----------



## Jogi1968 (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Samstag bei Canyon ist okay! Kaffee, richtig, gibt es auch und wenn richtig was los ist bekommst du am Eingang so einen Empfänger, wenn der brummt brauchst du nur noch zur Kasse, dort wartet dann ein Verkäufer auf dich. Ist sehr gut so gelöst. Da gibt es auch keine Schlange oder Drängeleien.


----------



## rmfausi (11. Januar 2015)

Kauf schon mal.


----------



## Jogi1968 (11. Januar 2015)

z.Z kein Bedarf!


----------



## elhombre (14. Januar 2015)

Ich habe bisher noch kein Bike von Canyon. Warte aber aktuell darauf auf das dass "Grand Canyon CF 5.9" in stealth lieferbar ist. Jetzt habe ich gestern Abend gesehen das sich die Lieferzeit um 4 Wochen gedreht haben. Also das gwünschte kommt später, die anderen Farben früher als zuvor angegeben.
Kommen solche Änderungen der Verfügbarkeit/Lieferbarkeit häufiger vor? Gibts auch den Fall das Räder früher da sind?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (14. Januar 2015)

Es gilt das Lieferdatum, das dir bei der Bestellung mitgeteilt wird. Wenn du mit der Bestellung so lange wartest, bis dein gewünschtes Bike auf der Homepage als sofort lieferbar deklariert ist, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass du am Ende der Saison noch immer kein Bike hast.


----------



## elhombre (14. Januar 2015)

Ah okay. Das war mir so nicht bewusst. Ich dachte ich warte bis zur Verfügbarkeit und bestelle dann.
Dann weiss ich ja was ich zu tun habe! Danke


----------



## Scotty_Genius (2. Februar 2015)

Ich bin mir am überlegen das strive al 7.0 race zu bestellen. da ich in der schweiz ohne müsste ich ja bei purecycle.com bestellen. nun sind d apreise mit einem stern ausgewiesen und es steht etwas mit einfuhrsteuern dabei. Heisst dass, das mir der zoll da nochmals die mwst. und eine einfuhrsteuer draufschlägt?


----------



## Jogi (2. Februar 2015)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> Ich bin mir am überlegen das strive al 7.0 race zu bestellen. da ich in der schweiz ohne müsste ich ja bei purecycle.com bestellen. nun sind d apreise mit einem stern ausgewiesen und es steht etwas mit einfuhrsteuern dabei. Heisst dass, das mir der zoll da nochmals die mwst. und eine einfuhrsteuer draufschlägt?


Genau, die auf purecycling.ch angegebenen Preise sind ohne (deutsche) Mwst.
Du musst nachher noch Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer/Mwst. Entrichten.


----------



## Bubbolino (9. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute
für den Fall dass hier sonst noch wer aus der Schweiz ist.
Ich hätte ein nagelneues Canyon Spectral AL 8.0 EX abzugeben, in Grösse S und in der Farbe Chrome Red.
Verkaufe es wegen Bandscheibenvorfall im HWS und ständig schlafenden Finger, da ist an biken nicht zu denken.
grüessli


----------



## vicangp (9. Februar 2015)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Bubbolino (9. Februar 2015)

Danke, und alles nur weil einer gepennt hat in seinem Auto und mir mit 60 Km/h ins Heck geknallt ist. Ich hoffe ich bekomme das Bike wenigstens zu einem anständigen Preis weg.


----------



## Kero81 (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir hier jemand sagen ob ich das Torque DHX Whipzone auch mit dem Mavic Deemax Ultimate LRS bestellen kann?!


----------



## stanleydobson (22. Februar 2015)

Canyon ist nicht Propain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andré_himself (22. Februar 2015)

Hi. Ich habe mir vor kurzem bei Stadler ein paar bikes angesehen. Das ein und andere Test gefahren. Mir ist mal aufgefallen dass die Dinger irgendwie klein ausfallen. Kommt mir das nur so vor oder liegt es an den neuen Laufradgrößen?.
Ich habe mir ein Canyon Nerve AL in M bestellt (Ich 176cm) und hoffe dass ich mit der Wahl der Rahmengröße richtig lag. Noch ist das Rad nicht da. Liegt es eher im Auge des Betrachters, ob ein Rahmen eher für Ihn zu klein ist bzw. scheint obwohl ihm die Größe so empfohlen wird, oder schrumpfen die Mtbs?


----------



## stanleydobson (22. Februar 2015)

andré_himself schrieb:


> Hi. Ich habe mir vor kurzem bei Stadler ein paar bikes angesehen. Das ein und andere Test gefahren. Mir ist mal aufgefallen dass die Dinger irgendwie klein ausfallen. Kommt mir das nur so vor oder liegt es an den neuen Laufradgrößen?.
> Ich habe mir ein Canyon Nerve AL in M bestellt (Ich 176cm) und hoffe dass ich mit der Wahl der Rahmengröße richtig lag. Noch ist das Rad nicht da. Liegt es eher im Auge des Betrachters, ob ein Rahmen eher für Ihn zu klein ist bzw. scheint obwohl ihm die Größe so empfohlen wird, oder schrumpfen die Mtbs?


M müsste passen...kommt mir auf videos auch oft so vor dass manche bikes so klein aussehen  is wohl so


----------



## andré_himself (22. Februar 2015)

Okay... Ich hoffe dass ich zufrieden mit meiner Entscheidung bin. Das Ein oder Andere ließ sich nämlich als L gefühlt besser fahren. Habe mich ja auch beraten lassen, also keine Spontane Entscheidung meinerseits.
Bis auf dass ich mich entschieden habe weniger Federweg zu nehmen. Hoffentlich war das kein Fehler.   Bin eher der Tourenfahrer auf der Suche nach traillastigen Pisten.


----------



## Deleted323091 (22. Februar 2015)

Ich bin 1,80m und fühle mich auf meinem Nerve in M sauwohl. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Netve Rahmen eher groß ausfällt...


----------



## Spezialeis (5. März 2015)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> Ich bin mir am überlegen das strive al 7.0 race zu bestellen. da ich in der schweiz ohne müsste ich ja bei purecycle.com bestellen. nun sind d apreise mit einem stern ausgewiesen und es steht etwas mit einfuhrsteuern dabei. Heisst dass, das mir der zoll da nochmals die mwst. und eine einfuhrsteuer draufschlägt?



Zoll kostet 12 Franken pro Fahrrad und die MWST ist einfach 8% vom Kaufpreis. Je nachdem, welche Firma der Spediteur ist, kommen noch Gebühren für die Verzollung dazu. Also eigentlich sind die kosten sehr überschaubar.


----------



## CMK2 (6. März 2015)

Da im Gallerybereich einige Leute Interesse an dem Goldöl zeigten, hier ein kleiner Bericht.

Habe ein 2014er Strive mit Fox 34er Gabel. Skf Dust Wiper waren schon dran vom Werk (Skf steht drauf und 4 Einkärbungen). Habe das Grüne gegen das Goldöl getauscht. 30ml und 15ml da Talas. Bin sehr zufrieden. Das Ansprechverhalten ist alleine durch das Öl besser geworden. Es fühlt sich auch besser an beim Federn. Mehr wird sich bei der ersten Ausfahrt zeigen.

Öl zu tauschen ging sehr leicht und bekommt Ottonormalschrauber gut hin. Anleitung hatte ich vom Enduromagazin (Google). Ob eine Gabel Goldkompatibel ist, müsst ihr schauen. Je nach Standrohrdicke und Dust Wiper. 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (21. März 2015)

Hallo...
Habe gestern einen Ast in das Hinterrad bekommen.
Eine Speiche hat einen deutlichen Treffer bekommen, aber sonst läuft alles "Rund".
Kann ich da noch paar Tage mit Fahren, oder sollte ich das Bike lieber Ruhen lassen?
Eine Reparatur ist erst in ca. einer Woche möglich.
Es handelt sich um einen Mavic Crossride 29" Hinterrad.


----------



## bikeguy (21. März 2015)

Also ich würde glaub ned mehr damit fahren. Wäre mir zu riskant, dass durch die Schwächung der einen Speiche auch die anderen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, falls eine entsprechende Belastung draufkommt


----------



## hanz-hanz (21. März 2015)

Das ist ne Stahl-Speiche, die können was ab! Keine Angst, die hält noch. Eine Alpenüberquerung würde ich auch nicht mehr machen, aber auf dem Hometrails wird's halten...


----------



## Spezialeis (21. März 2015)

Bei mir hat es schon paar mal Speichen im Bike-Park zerrissen oder verbogen. Bin dann einfach weiter brettern gegangen (im Park kann man ja schlecht einfach mal neu einspeichen) und es hat funktioniert.


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. März 2015)

Bin auch schon mit gebrochenen Speichen gefahren ohne es zu merken. Auch im Parkeinsatz, ist nichts passiert.


----------



## filiale (23. März 2015)

Ich würde damit fahren, aber nur auf betonierten Radwegen, ohne zu große Belastungen, also keine Waldwege oder Stoppelacker oder Sprünge.


----------



## jimmykane (25. März 2015)

Keine Ahnung ob man hier auch ein Teil ANFRAGEN darf (verkaufen ja nicht), aber hat jemand nen Canyon V13 über in 100 mm Länge oder 110? Ich fahre ein Inflite AL von 2013/2014 und würde gern den Ritchey WCS ersetzen.


----------



## s1monster (30. März 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die Sattelklemme beim Spectral 7.0 EX mit Reverb Stealth haben muss?
DANKE!


----------



## kommaklar (30. März 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die Sattelklemme beim Spectral 7.0 EX mit Reverb Stealth haben muss?
> DANKE!


Canyon Sattelklemme 31,6mm und Sattelstützendurchmesser der Canyon Bikes gibt es Hier.


Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die Bereifung "*Continental Mountain King II Protection 2.4*" und "*Continental X-King Protection 2,4*" für mein Spectral 29" mit dem selben Weißen Aufdruck bekomme wie original Verbaut von Canyon (siehe Bild)!?
Oder vielleicht auch komplett in schwarz?
Dieser Gelbe Aufdruck von Continental sagt mir nicht zu...


----------



## s1monster (30. März 2015)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Canyon Sattelklemme 31,6mm und Sattelstützendurchmesser der Canyon Bikes gibt es Hier.



würde diese hier dann passen mit 31,8mm?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/SIXPACK-RACING/Skywalker-Sattelklemme-p42792/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (30. März 2015)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Canyon Sattelklemme 31,6mm und Sattelstützendurchmesser der Canyon Bikes gibt es Hier.
> 
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die Bereifung "*Continental Mountain King II Protection 2.4*" und "*Continental X-King Protection 2,4*" für mein Spectral 29" mit dem selben Weißen Aufdruck bekomme wie original Verbaut von Canyon (siehe Bild)!?
> ...



Die Contis mit weißer Schrift sind OEM bzw. Firstmarket Ware. Diese in einem Shop zu bekommen wird seehr schwierig!
Kleiner Tipp: Schau mal in den Bikemarkt! Dort sind die OEM bzw. Firstmarket Contis öfters als Neuware (Vom Neurad demontiert) zu bekommen.


----------



## Domowoi (30. März 2015)

Frag doch mal bei Canyon an. Die verkaufen auch Reifen, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob da auch die OEM varianten dabei sind oder die normalen.


----------



## kommaklar (30. März 2015)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Frag doch mal bei Canyon an. Die verkaufen auch Reifen, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob da auch die OEM varianten dabei sind oder die normalen.


Laut Shop nur die Hier.


----------



## Domowoi (30. März 2015)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Laut Shop nur die Hier.



Ja aber schick denen doch trotzdem mal eine Mail. Fragen kostet ja nichts, allerdings kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die OEM-Versionen vom Hersteller einfach nicht zum Direktverkauf freigegeben sind. Da bleibt dir dann nur die Entfernung des gelben Schriftzugs oder ein Wechsel zu Schwalbe, die ja von Haus aus ihre Reifen silber/grau beschriften.


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (4. April 2015)

Servus liebe Canyon Gemeinde,
eine kleine Frage: Ein Kollege von mir möchte sich das Canyon Spectral AL 8.0 holen, ich empfehle ihm das auch. Er will aber unbedingt, und ja vollkommen unvernünftig, die FOX Gabel mit der Pike tauschen. Allerdings gibt es die ja nur in 160mm Version zu kaufen. Nun die Frage, verändert der Einbau einer 160mm Gabel die Geo und wenn ja, negativ?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Boardi05 (4. April 2015)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> Servus liebe Canyon Gemeinde,
> eine kleine Frage: Ein Kollege von mir möchte sich das Canyon Spectral AL 8.0 holen, ich empfehle ihm das auch. Er will aber unbedingt, und ja vollkommen unvernünftig, die FOX Gabel mit der Pike tauschen. Allerdings gibt es die ja nur in 160mm Version zu kaufen. Nun die Frage, verändert der Einbau einer 160mm Gabel die Geo und wenn ja, negativ?
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!



Die Pike gibts auch als 150er 650B


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (4. April 2015)

Stimmt - aber nur als Solo Air, er möchte eine Absenkbare. Sorry, habe ich vergessen


----------



## Tante_Philou (8. April 2015)

Der Liefertermin für mein Nerve AL 29 LTD wurde von KW18 auf (voraussichtl.) KW24 verschoben 
Grund sind fehlende und nicht zu beschaffende XTR-Kurbeln..


----------



## Maitre-B (13. April 2015)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob ins aktuelle Nerve 650b ein 142+ Hinterrad passt?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (13. April 2015)

Was ist ein 142+ Hinterrad?


----------



## Maitre-B (14. April 2015)

Der Specialized Naben"standard".


----------



## Schoolboy (15. April 2015)

Es geht zwar nicht direkt um Canyon, aber vllt. kann trotzdem jemand helfen. Habe an meinem Canyon Strive die XT Trail Pedale von Shimano montiert. Als Schuhe nutze ich zur Zeit Mavic Alpine XL. Nach der gestrigen Tour konnte ich meinen rechten Schuh nicht mehr ausklicken. So wie es aussieht, hat sich eine der Schrauben der Cleats gelöst. Leider hängt der Schuh nun immer noch am Pedal fest. Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Micha382 (15. April 2015)

Versuch mal nicht seitlich auszuklicken sondern nach vorne oder hinten. So lösen die SPDs auch aus und das sollte hoffentlich gehen.


----------



## Dice8 (15. April 2015)

Oder versuche mal von der gegenüberliegenden Seite aus mit einem langen Schraubendreher den Mechanismus aufzuhebeln.


----------



## Schoolboy (15. April 2015)

Danke fue die Tipps! Leider hat alles nicht funktioniert. Im Endeffekt ist mir nichts anderes übrig geblieben, als das Pedal abzuschrauben und den Schuh durch drehen vom Pedal zu lösen. Ging halt nur weil nur noch eine Schraube am Cleat war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland1 (17. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich packes es dann mal hier rein. Ist ja auch etwas kurzfristig.
Das Purecycling Festival am Wochenende...lohnt sich das für ca. 2 Stunden Anreise?
Als Alternative hab ich nämlich sonst so einiges im Garten zu tun. Bäume fällen und den Hochdruckreiniger laufen lassen.


----------



## MitschundCo (17. April 2015)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich packes es dann mal hier rein. Ist ja auch etwas kurzfristig.
> Das Purecycling Festival am Wochenende...lohnt sich das für ca. 2 Stunden Anreise?
> Als Alternative hab ich nämlich sonst so einiges im Garten zu tun. Bäume fällen und den Hochdruckreiniger laufen lassen.


Lass den Hochdruckreiniger laufen und fahr trotzdem hin


----------



## Sauerland1 (18. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Lass den Hochdruckreiniger laufen und fahr trotzdem hin



Vom Prinzip eine super Idee. Nur es kommt ja immer anders als man denkt. 
Gestern beim Fußball so etwas von derbe den Rücken verrenkt, heute kann ich mich kaum bewegen, sitzen, liegen, stehen.
Also garantiert nichts mit dem Hochdruckreiniger, nichts mit einer Fahrt nach Koblenz zum Festival und erst recht nichts mit biken


----------



## chantre72 (19. April 2015)

Hi. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie Canyon beim Bike Festival in Riva vertreten sein wird und ob man dort das Spectral für ne Tour leihen kann?

Würde das Teil gerne mal ausgiebig testen.


----------



## s1monster (19. April 2015)

Das kann dir der Canyon Support wahrscheinlich am besten beantworten ;-)


----------



## Boardi05 (20. April 2015)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Hi. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie Canyon beim Bike Festival in Riva vertreten sein wird und ob man dort das Spectral für ne Tour leihen kann?
> 
> Würde das Teil gerne mal ausgiebig testen.



In Riva bekommste das Rad nur für 30min  

Spectral hamse sicher da, so wie letztes Jahr


----------



## Maxid (26. April 2015)

Ich hab im Forum und über Google nichts finden können, aber weiß hier vielleicht jemand was über eine wechselkursbedingte Preiserhöhung bei Canyon? Rose hat meines Wissens erst vor kurzem (mit Ankündigung) die Preise aufgrund des starken Dollars erhöht - steht uns sowas bei Canyon auch bevor?


----------



## Boardi05 (26. April 2015)

Maxid schrieb:


> Ich hab im Forum und über Google nichts finden können, aber weiß hier vielleicht jemand was über eine wechselkursbedingte Preiserhöhung bei Canyon? Rose hat meines Wissens erst vor kurzem (mit Ankündigung) die Preise aufgrund des starken Dollars erhöht - steht uns sowas bei Canyon auch bevor?



Laut Bike Magazin soll Canyon, Radon und Ghost die Preise nicht erhöhen, aber es soll auch kein Ausverkauf kommen. Ganz sicher kann man sich aber nicht sein.


----------



## Leertaste (26. April 2015)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Canyon Sattelklemme 31,6mm und Sattelstützendurchmesser der Canyon Bikes gibt es Hier.
> 
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die Bereifung "*Continental Mountain King II Protection 2.4*" und "*Continental X-King Protection 2,4*" für mein Spectral 29" mit dem selben Weißen Aufdruck bekomme wie original Verbaut von Canyon (siehe Bild)!?
> ...


Wenn der hässliche Knick am Oberrohr , kurz nach dem Steuerrohr , nicht wäre , wär dat n richtig schickes Beik ...^^


----------



## kommaklar (27. April 2015)

Leertaste schrieb:


> Wenn der hässliche Knick am Oberrohr , kurz nach dem Steuerrohr , nicht wäre , wär dat n richtig schickes Beik ...^^


Genau das macht das Spectral doch optisch aus... Jedenfalls für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leertaste (27. April 2015)

Ok ,mir gefällt es jedenfalls nicht - wirkt so unharmonisch für mich ...


----------



## Epictetus (27. April 2015)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Zoll kostet 12 Franken pro Fahrrad und die MWST ist einfach 8% vom Kaufpreis. Je nachdem, welche Firma der Spediteur ist, kommen noch Gebühren für die Verzollung dazu. Also eigentlich sind die kosten sehr überschaubar.



Die Mehrwertsteuer der Schweiz is bei den Preisen bei Purecycling included. Just saying. Siehe Bild (exkl. VSK lediglich)


----------



## Tante_Philou (1. Mai 2015)

Ich hab' eben auf der Website gesehen dass das Rad (spectral AL 9.9 SL) um 200€ reduziert wurde. Bestellt hab ich noch zum alten Preis, bezahlen und abholen werd ich am Montag. 

Weiß jemand wie Canyon damit umgeht? Klar ist, dass ich natürlich nur den neuen Preis bezahlen will


----------



## Epictetus (1. Mai 2015)

Anrufen und fragen


----------



## Tante_Philou (1. Mai 2015)

Werd ich morgen tun, und möchte deshalb wissen wie in der Vergangenheit in solchen Situationen verfahren wurde!


----------



## Epictetus (1. Mai 2015)

Sorry, vergessen dass in Deutschland heute Feiertag ist  Gruß aus der Schweiz. Denke du wirst aber den neuen Preis bezahlen können. 30d Rückgabe Möglichkeit


----------



## Wobbi (27. Mai 2015)

Arbeitet bei der Canyon - Hotline auch jemand, dessen Stimme nicht vom "Band" kommt? Wenn ja, stellt mehr Leute ein.


----------



## hucke1982 (27. Mai 2015)

Wobbi schrieb:


> Arbeitet bei der Canyon - Hotline auch jemand, dessen Stimme nicht vom "Band" kommt? Wenn ja, stellt mehr Leute ein.


geht mir genau so... versuche es seit 3 Wochen... leider ohne Erfolg!!!


----------



## Wobbi (28. Mai 2015)

heute wieder x-mal bisher versucht....was für ein laden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

Früher waren auf Facebook die Antworten sehr fix! Evtl dort mal versuchen?


----------



## grobi59 (28. Mai 2015)

Hatte hier nicht jemand mal das Canyon Logo als Vectordatei und kann mir das schicken?
Oder weiß jemand wo man das finden könnte?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Hatte hier nicht jemand mal das Canyon Logo als Vectordatei und kann mir das schicken?
> Oder weiß jemand wo man das finden könnte?
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus.



Hier


----------



## grobi59 (28. Mai 2015)

Geil, danke!


----------



## masterkush (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
hat zufällig jemand hier Gewinde für die Schraube der oberen Dämpferaufnahme (nr.33)

https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Torque_FRX_12n.pdf

oder hat eine Ahnung womit ich das Teil ersetzen kann?


Habe das bei Canyon bestellt und das Teil ist erst ab Kalenderwoche 37 ( anfang September!) verfügbar!!!!
Ich bin wirklich stinksauer da dieses Teil von 2012 bis heute in jedem FRX und DHX verbaut ist.

Die Saison wäre damit für mich beendet.


----------



## luxaltera (28. Mai 2015)

Könntest du das Gewinde nicht mit helicoils reparieren? Oder hast du das Teil verloren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

Nr 33 ist doch die Mutter. Der Bolzen mit dem Gewinde ist doch Nr 34? Oder versteh ich da was falsch?


----------



## luxaltera (28. Mai 2015)

Gerade gesehen und Edith bemüht


----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

10 Euro in die Kaffeekasse einer Schlosserei und er kann sich das ding fräsen lassen.


----------



## luxaltera (28. Mai 2015)

Geht auch


----------



## Wobbi (28. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Früher waren auf Facebook die Antworten sehr fix! Evtl dort mal versuchen?



Ansich ein netter Ansatz. Da ich aber Fragen zu meiner laufenden Bestellung habe (Ex), welches nächste Woche ausgeliefert werden soll, wäre es traurig als Kunde über Facebook gehen zu müssen. Hat einen faden Beigeschmack, finde ich. 

Habe mir den Spass gemacht die Minuten insgesamt zu zählen... waren gestern und heute insgesamt 9 Versuche zu je ~8 Minuten......

Sauhaufen, ey


----------



## grobi59 (28. Mai 2015)

Sorry, aber 8 Minuten Warteschleife finde ich nicht zu lang. Ich bin idR immer nach 10-13 Minuten duchegekommen. Woanders wartet man noch länger. 
Halte einfach mal länger durch und dann Stopp auch mal die Zeit, wie lange dein Gespräch dauert, dann relativiert sich das vielleicht alles.


----------



## s1monster (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hab ne Email geschrieben und prompt ne Antwort erhalten. Ging auch um die Abholung meines EX nächste Woche.


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Juni 2015)

@masterkush schreib mich mal an, müsste die Mutter noch rumliegen haben


----------



## Chaoscross (16. Juni 2015)

Die DHL ist ja nun im Streik. Hat schon jemand Probleme beim Versand des neuen Bikes?


----------



## mitjascha (19. Juni 2015)

*AUSFUHRKASSENZETTEL*

Kann man den auch per email zusammen mit der Bankverbindung zu senden?
Schon mal einer gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (23. Juni 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Laut Bike Magazin soll Canyon, Radon und Ghost die Preise nicht erhöhen, aber ...


evtl. die Wahl der Komponenten verändern?!


----------



## Dice8 (23. Juni 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> evtl. die Wahl der Komponenten verändern?!


Also bei Canyon blieben die Preise relativ gleich (+-100€) aber je nach Radmodell wurde die Ausstattung schlechter. Gutes Beispiel beim Torque EX Gapstar. Beim Modell 2013 gab es noch eine Lyrik RC2DH. Beim Modell 2014 nur noch ne olle Lyrik RC.


----------



## bergsocke (26. Juni 2015)

Chaoscross schrieb:


> Die DHL ist ja nun im Streik. Hat schon jemand Probleme beim Versand des neuen Bikes?


Bin von dem Scheiß Poststreik auch betroffen, seit einer Woche hängt mein Bike in einem Verteilzentrum rum und wird nicht ausgeliefert.
Kann meine Wut kaum in Worte fassen.
Das schlimme daran ist, du hast überhaupt keine Chance etwas zu unternehmen.
Ich für meinen Teil werde in Zukunft nur noch bei Onlineshops bestellen, die mit Alternativen Versendern arbeiten.


----------



## SC_Sinan (2. Juli 2015)

hi, denkt ihr dass es demnächst Rabatte auf die Grand Canyon Modelle geben wird?


----------



## Micha382 (17. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage an die Saalbach-Erfahrenen.
Wir haben gerade Urlaub in Fieberbrunn gebucht, Frau und Kind sind mit dabei und ich habe gesehen dass Saalbach-Hinterglemm nicht wirklich weit weg ist. Das heißt jetzt für mich dass auch das Fahrrad noch mit muss und ich glaub mal nach Saalbach muss...
War schon jemand von euch auf der anderen Seite, d.h. bei Fieberbrunn. Sind Saalbach und die Strecken per Bike zu erreichen oder muss ich um den Berg fahren?
Jokercard ist in dem Hotel nicht mit inklusive, dafür aber die Pillerseekarte, weiß aber nicht ob die was bringt.
Wäre dankbar wenn mir da jemand ein paar Tipps geben könnte und was auf der anderen Seite mit nem Enduro so zu fahren ist.


----------



## CrossX (28. Juli 2015)

Gibt es auf der Canyon Homepage eigentlich keinen Größenrechner mehr? Ich wollte das Spektral für meine Frau berechnen, weil sie genau zwischen S und M liegt. Aber der Größenrechner ist irgendwie nicht mehr auffindbar.


----------



## kommaklar (28. Juli 2015)

CrossX schrieb:


> Gibt es auf der Canyon Homepage eigentlich keinen Größenrechner mehr? Ich wollte das Spektral für meine Frau berechnen, weil sie genau zwischen S und M liegt. Aber der Größenrechner ist irgendwie nicht mehr auffindbar.


Das gewünschte Rad wählen bzw. in den Einkaufswagen packen und als nächster Schritt kommt dann die Option.


----------



## filiale (29. Juli 2015)

Berechnung kannste Dir sparen, die geht ausschließlich nach der Schrittlänge, dafür braucht es den Rechner nicht (ist quasi ein Marketing Gag)


----------



## CrossX (29. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank.  Die Berechnung haben sie gut versteckt.  
Habe mal als eingegeben,  und es kommt Rahmengröße S beim Spectral 29 raus.  
Auf Bikes in Größe S fühlt sich meine Frau aber so garnicht wohl.  Hat schon mehrere beim Händler getestet.  Bei 1,68m und 74cm Schrittlänge war ihr immer das M lieber.  
Also was tun? Auf den Rechner hören oder das Bauchgefühl bei vergleichbaren Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (29. Juli 2015)

Der Wohlfühlfaktor entscheidet. Nicht der Rechner.Daher wäre eine Probefahrt sinnvoll.Frag mal nach ob es ein Spectralfahrer in Eurer Nähe gibt.

Ich sehe viele Mädels die viel zu gestreckt sitzen.Komisch dass die sich da wohl fühlen. Bei den Werten würde ich S nehmen.Nicht M. Außerdem bauen die 29" vorne etwas höher.
Meinst Du nicht bei S wäre 27.5 auch eine Option ?
Je kleiner das Fahrrad, desto handlicher. Damit kommt man einfach besser ums Eck als mit einem großen Dampfer.


----------



## CrossX (29. Juli 2015)

27,5 kommt nicht in Frage.  Sie hat ein super agiles 26" Specialized Pitch in S.  So richtig ist sie damit nie warm geworden.  
Nach der Probefahrt auf meinem 29" war sie total begeistert.  Also sollten es jetzt auch große Räder werden.


----------



## Guru (29. Juli 2015)

CrossX schrieb:


> 27,5 kommt nicht in Frage.  Sie hat ein super agiles 26" Specialized Pitch in S.  So richtig ist sie damit nie warm geworden.
> Nach der Probefahrt auf meinem 29" war sie total begeistert.  Also sollten es jetzt auch große Räder werden.




Deine Freundin ist sechs Zentimeter kleiner als ich und hat neun Zentimeter kürzere Beine. Das kann kein M sein, ganz ehrlich. Ich bezweifle, dass man die Sattelstütze überhaupt so weit versenken kann.

Edit: ich fahre übrigens beim 27,5er ein M, S ginge sogar auch...


----------



## filiale (29. Juli 2015)

OK, dann bleibt noch die Größe. Was Du machen kannst: Bestelle 2 Räder, eines in S und eines in M. Dann bauste beide auf und sie soll vor der Tür auf der Straße fahren damit es nicht schmutzig wird. Eines davon schickste dann wieder ordentlich verpackt zurück (sofern die Anreise nach Koblenz zu weit ist). Dann haste nur die Versandkosten zu tragen, aber dafür weißt Du 100% ob es paßt sie kann direkt vergleichen.


----------



## filiale (29. Juli 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Deine Freundin ist sechs Zentimeter kleiner als ich und hat neun Zentimeter kürzere Beine. Das kann keinen M sein, ganz ehrlich. Ich bezweifle, dass man die Sattelstütze überhaupt so weit versenken kann.



Sehe ich auch so, daher hatte ich auch ganz klar S empfohlen, aber wie die Frauen so sind  Wahrscheinlich sitzt sie auf M wie auf der Streckbank.


----------



## CrossX (29. Juli 2015)

Ich denke,  dass in so einem Fall ein Versenderbike vielleicht doch nicht das richtige ist.  Wenn Empfehlung und persönliches Empfinden so weit auseinander gehen,  ist eine Probefahrt wohl unumgänglich.  Und bei trockenem Wetter 10 Meter über die Straße rollen ist für mich keine Probefahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (29. Juli 2015)

Ich wuerde generell im August kein Bike mehr kaufen. Entweder im Oktober November mit dick sale oder das Folgemodell 2016.


----------



## filiale (30. Juli 2015)

Welche garantie hast du im oktober dein rad in deiner größe noch zu bekommen ?
die 2016 bikes sind ja nochmal teurer als die 2015 bikes.das widerspricht der logik im sale im oktober zu kaufen.überhaupt ist das so ziemlich das ungünstigste was man machen kann.


----------



## CrossX (30. Juli 2015)

Sehe ich auch so.  Und im Moment ist schon sehr viel reduziert.  Bei der angekündigten Preissteigerungen für 2016 kaufe ich lieber jetzt.  
Letztendlich ist es aber doch kein Canyon geworden.  Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal,


----------



## dasLasso (30. Juli 2015)

Wenn man markenungebunden ist sind ab Herbst extreme Angebote zu bekommen. Von mir aus kann das aber jeder tun wie er mag.


----------



## filiale (30. Juli 2015)

Wenn Du Marken ungebunden bist hast Du natürlich Recht, aber auch da muß man lange suchen damit nicht nur der Preis stimmt sondern auch die Geo etc.


----------



## dasLasso (30. Juli 2015)

Ja. Korrekt. Hab mal geschaut. Bei den Versendern sind bereits die Brot u Buttermodelle größtenteils ausverkauft. 
Guter weg ist m E passenden Rahmen zu finden und dann selbst ueber Vorbau Tausch etc zu arbeiten. Teile dann in den Bikemarkt zum Reinvest.


----------



## Sadem (19. August 2015)

Die 2016er Modelle werden vorgestellt:

https://www.canyon.com/specials/bikes2016/

Spectral gleich mal geordert. Schaut richtig gut aus


----------



## Man-X (29. August 2015)

Hat jemand auf der Eurobike mal nach dem voraussichtlichen Preis des Bikecomputers nachgefragt? Das hab ich leider verpennt


----------



## Orikson (1. September 2015)

Hat von euch schon jemand das Unterrohr mit einer Schutzfolie abgeklebt? Ich habe das demnächst geplant, frage mich aber ob ich den kleinen Fetzten der von Haus auf drauf ist abziehen soll oder einfach überkleben? Wie bekomme ich dann die Klebereste am besten weg ohne den Lack zu beschädigen, Aceton ist wohl etwas zu hart


----------



## mohlo (1. September 2015)

Orikson schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand das Unterrohr mit einer Schutzfolie abgeklebt? Ich habe das demnächst geplant, frage mich aber ob ich den kleinen Fetzten der von Haus auf drauf ist abziehen soll oder einfach überkleben? Wie bekomme ich dann die Klebereste am besten weg ohne den Lack zu beschädigen, Aceton ist wohl etwas zu hart


Alte Folie abziehen, auf mögliche Klebereste WD40 drauf, reinigen und danach mit Bremsenreiniger entfetten.
Anschließend eine neue Folie aufbringen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1monster (1. September 2015)

Man-X schrieb:


> Hat jemand auf der Eurobike mal nach dem voraussichtlichen Preis des Bikecomputers nachgefragt? Das hab ich leider verpennt



Hab nur gelesen das es zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt nur eine Studie ist. Denke nicht das die dann schon Preise preisgeben ;-)


----------



## s1monster (1. September 2015)

Orikson schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand das Unterrohr mit einer Schutzfolie abgeklebt? Ich habe das demnächst geplant, frage mich aber ob ich den kleinen Fetzten der von Haus auf drauf ist abziehen soll oder einfach überkleben? Wie bekomme ich dann die Klebereste am besten weg ohne den Lack zu beschädigen, Aceton ist wohl etwas zu hart



Welche Folie willst du denn benutzen? Nachdem sich meine originale nämlich an einer Stelle löst, würde ich auch gerne eine neue drauf machen.


----------



## mohlo (1. September 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Welche Folie willst du denn benutzen? Nachdem sich meine originale nämlich an einer Stelle löst, würde ich auch gerne eine neue drauf machen.


Nimm dieses hier - ist schön dick und klebt 1A:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-carbon-protection-schutzfolie-27431


----------



## Orikson (1. September 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Welche Folie willst du denn benutzen? Nachdem sich meine originale nämlich an einer Stelle löst, würde ich auch gerne eine neue drauf machen.


Ich habe mir nach mehrfacher Empfehlung hier aus dem Forum die 3M gekauft: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0017SBH10

Ist eigentlich viel zu groß aber lässt sich ja zuschneiden


----------



## mohlo (1. September 2015)

Orikson schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nach mehrfacher Empfehlung hier aus dem Forum die 3M gekauft: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0017SBH10
> 
> Ist eigentlich viel zu groß aber lässt sich ja zuschneiden


Das ist genau die gleiche, die ich oben verlinkt habe. Zudem noch passend für Unterrohr, Kettenstrebe und kleine ovale Flicken zurechtgeschnitten


----------



## Orikson (1. September 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Das ist genau die gleiche, die ich oben verlinkt habe. Zudem noch passend für Unterrohr, Kettenstrebe und kleine ovale Flicken zurechtgeschnitten


Das kann gut seit. Bei meinem Spectral muss ich die Folie allerdings trapezförmig zuschneiden damit auch wirklich alle nach unten gerichteten Flächen vom Unterrohr bedeckt sind, weiß nicht ob die fertig zugeschnittene Form da noch ausreicht


----------



## lengfaller (2. September 2015)

Einfach mit dem Föhn erwärmen. So kann man sie rückstandslos abziehen.


----------



## Pitcher99 (6. September 2015)

Hey Leute, 
Ich wollte mir bald mal ein neues Fahrrad kaufen. Im speziellen das Grand Canyon AL SL 6.9 in XL. 
Diesbezüglich wollte ich euch fragen ob eine realistische Chance besteht es im Ausverkauf zu bekommen, oder ob es gar Sinn macht auf die 2016er Version zu warten, wenn die 1000 Euro fix sind.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## mohlo (7. September 2015)

Pitcher99 schrieb:


> Diesbezüglich wollte ich euch fragen ob eine realistische Chance besteht es im Ausverkauf zu bekommen, oder ob es gar Sinn macht auf die 2016er Version zu warten, wenn die 1000 Euro fix sind.


Warum noch warten!? Das 2015er GC AL 6.9 gibt es im Sparbuch in XL (blau) rund 100 EUR günstiger:
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-al-6-9.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitcher99 (7. September 2015)

Ah, danke das hab ich nicht gesehen. Aber es scheint da ja leichte unterschiede zwischen der und der SL Variante zu geben.
Leider kann ich nicht beurteilen ob die die 100 Euro Preisdifferenz es wert sind oder nicht. Kannst du mir da helfen?


----------



## mohlo (7. September 2015)

Pitcher99 schrieb:


> Ah, danke das hab ich nicht gesehen. Aber es scheint da ja leichte unterschiede zwischen der und der SL Variante zu geben.
> Leider kann ich nicht beurteilen ob die die 100 Euro Preisdifferenz es wert sind oder nicht. Kannst du mir da helfen?


https://www.canyon.com/tools/bike-comparison/#biketype=2&bike1=3799&bike2=3640

Die minimalen Unterschiede sind zu vernachlässigen. Fakt ist, das 2015 AL ist ab Lager verfügbar. Das SLX 2016er wird frühestens ab Mitte November geliefert.


----------



## Pitcher99 (7. September 2015)

SO ich hab jetzt bestellt!  
Vielen dank mohlo ... ohne dich hätte ich das Angebot wohl nie entdeckt


----------



## Guru (8. September 2015)

Porträt von Roman Arnold, Gründer von Canyon. Dazu eine kleine Factory-Tour.
www.freundevonfreunden.com/workplaces/roman-arnold/


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (20. September 2015)

Hallo an alle, ich habe mal eine Frage. Werden eigentlich alle Canyon Bikes in Koblenz gebaut oder auch teilweise im Ausland? Ein Mitarbeiter am Service-Telefon hat mir zu meiner aktuellen Bestellung gesagt, dass es zu einer 1-wöchigen Lieferverzögerung kommt bis ich das Bike vorort abholen kann. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage weshalb man 7 Wochen warten muss bis das Fahrrad aus einem "Außenlager" nach Koblenz geschickt wird.


----------



## filiale (20. September 2015)

Weil die Zubehörteile aus dem Ausland kommen.Da gibt es oft Lieferschwierigkeiten.
Außerdem gibt es eine Endkontrolle.Je nach Auslastung der Schrauber kann das dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (6. Oktober 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> ... neue Folie ...


 Zum Thema Folie sind die Sets von Invisiframe vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant:
http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/CANYON

Habe dort auch schonmal (für einen anderen Rahmen) bestellt, sehr zu empfehlen aumen:


----------



## b0mbe (9. Oktober 2015)

Bei Canyon gehts aufgrund der Systemumstellung scheinbar immer noch drunter und drüber. Hab vor ein paar Tagen spontan ein DHX Rockzone aus dem Factory Outlet bestellt, aber bisher keine Bestellbestätigung erhalten. Jetzt habe ich eben mal im Chat nachgefragt und erhielt die Antwort, dass die Umstellung immer noch im Gange sei und ich wahrscheinlich am Montag die Bestätigung bekomme.


----------



## AltaSack (11. Oktober 2015)

ich überlegte ein Grand Canyon AL 29 6.9 in M zu bestellen
aber da steht was von Anfang/Mitte Dezember
Und dann gabs (https://www.canyon.com/service/faq/?c=8) nen Link zur "Bikes to go" Liste... aber der führt nur ins Nirwana
Geht da nicht was früher (aber nicht das Blaue)?

Und hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass dieses Jahr trotz Saure-Gurken-Zeit keinerlei Abverkauf mehr stattfinden soll - hier und bei der Direkt-to-Order-Konkurrenz?

Denn wer ist schon außer mir so bescheuert und bestellt jetzt


----------



## Domowoi (12. Oktober 2015)

Mal ne poteziell blöde Frage:

Ich will den Dämpfer an meinem Nerve ausbauen zwecks Service aber ich bekomm die Schraube nicht heraus. Ich hab sie schon weit genug rausgedreht soweit es geht aber die Schraube steckt fest.

Ich hab schon probiert von der anderen Seite zu drücken und währenddessen am Hinterbau wackeln aber da bewegt sich einfach nichts.

Es schaut für mich einfach nach einer normalen Schraube aus oder gibt es noch einen Trick?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## LukasL (13. Oktober 2015)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Mal ne poteziell blöde Frage:
> 
> Ich will den Dämpfer an meinem Nerve ausbauen zwecks Service aber ich bekomm die Schraube nicht heraus. Ich hab sie schon weit genug rausgedreht soweit es geht aber die Schraube steckt fest.
> 
> ...



Hast du den Druck aus dem Dämpfer abgelassen? Wenn ja, sollte die Schraube nämlich relativ leicht rauskomen!


----------



## Domowoi (13. Oktober 2015)

@LukasL Ja habe ich. Ich hab den Dämpfer auch schon komplett zusammengedrückt und die Luft rausgelassen. Das hat auch nichts verändert.


----------



## mohlo (13. Oktober 2015)

Domowoi schrieb:


> @LukasL Ja habe ich. Ich hab den Dämpfer auch schon komplett zusammengedrückt und die Luft rausgelassen. Das hat auch nichts verändert.


Schon mal mit WD40 am Gewinde Dein Glück versucht?


----------



## Domowoi (13. Oktober 2015)

@mohlo Nein habe ich noch nicht. Das wäre noch eine Idee, aber ich bin gerade umgezogen und habe quasi nix mehr an Werkzeug etc. hier.

Ich hab jetzt mit dem der den Service macht gleich ausgemacht das ganze Bike hinzubringen.

Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## SaschaKL1974 (1. Dezember 2015)

Nabend zusammen

Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht in letzter Zeit in Sachen Bike Bestellung bei Canyon ? 
Lässt die Auftragsbestätigung immer solange auf sich warten ?? 
Vorlagen da einen vom Support ans Telefon zu bekommen ist ja auch ne Glücksache oder ??


----------



## filiale (1. Dezember 2015)

Liest Du hier auch ab und an ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaschaKL1974 (1. Dezember 2015)

Bin neu hier ...Falls Du einen nützlichen Hinweis hast ..


----------



## Epictetus (1. Dezember 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-und-die-unfaehigkeit-des-service.754221/


----------



## SaschaKL1974 (1. Dezember 2015)

Danke Dir


----------



## Stefan1201 (9. Dezember 2015)

Liebäugle mit dem 2016er Nerve 9.9. Nun würde mich mal interessieren, was dieses in Größe XL wiegt. Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung was ich zu den 12,8 Kilo eines Rades in Größe M dazuaddieren muss? Wäre ja schon entscheidend. Würde ungern über 13,2 Kilo landen. 
Habe vor im kommenden Jahr einen Alpencross zu fahren und bin der Meinung, dass das Bike dafür ideal ist. Auch hier gerne eure Meinung.


----------



## chozen (14. Dezember 2015)

Kommt auf die Pedale an die du wählst. Plattform oder SPD?


----------



## filiale (14. Dezember 2015)

Bei der Rahmengröße würde ich mal 300gr hinzuaddieren. In wie vielen Threads willst Du das noch fragen ?


----------



## CrossX (14. Dezember 2015)

Stefan1201 schrieb:


> Wäre ja schon entscheidend. Würde ungern über 13,2 Kilo landen.
> .



Warum,  fährt ein Bike mit 13,3kg schlechter als eins mit 13,2kg?
Warum ist gerade da die Grenze?


----------



## Epictetus (14. Dezember 2015)

Fuck, mein Bike wiegt 13,4 kg mit Pedalen. Muss ich das jetzt wegwerfen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Dezember 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Fuck, mein Bike wiegt 13,4 kg mit Pedalen. Muss ich das jetzt wegwerfen?



Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (15. Dezember 2015)

Oder den viel zu schweren Bock in meine Garage stellen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Epictetus (15. Dezember 2015)

Ohne die Saint wäre der bestimmt leichter. 

Lieber gute alte Felgenbremsen. Endlich Gewicht gespart!


----------



## Domowoi (8. Januar 2016)

Wenn man blöd ist wie ich und eine Kette so montiert, dass die Schrift zwar außen ist aber auf dem Kopf sollte man die Kette dann nochmal neu montieren?

Nach der Runde um den Block funktioniert alles ganz normal aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## filiale (8. Januar 2016)

Kann man eine Kette auch auf dem Kopf herum montieren ? Wenn Du auf die Schrift der Kettenglieder schaust ist es doch egal wie rum, hauptsache außen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/laufrichtung-kette-hg-94.509353/


----------



## Domowoi (8. Januar 2016)

@filiale Naja wenn die Schrift auf der oberen


filiale schrieb:


> Kann man eine Kette auch auf dem Kopf herum montieren ?[...]



Genau das war eben meine Frage. Wenn man die Kette so montiert das die Schrift über der Kettenstrebe richtig lesbar ist kommt ja immer nur eine Seite in Kontakt mit den Kettenblättern und Ritzeln.

So wie ich sie montiert habe ist das eben die andere Seite. Aber laut deinem Link macht das keinen Unterschied.

Edit: Oben/Unten macht keinen Unterschied. Die Plättchen sind sogar abwechselnd umgekehrt. =>http://www.flowbikestore.com/image/...5/Cadena 10v shimano xt 2014 CN-HG95 LOGO.jpg


----------



## paddl (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand welche Kettenführung bei dem Strive Al 9.0 2013 verbaut wurde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (28. Februar 2016)

Müsste eine e13 TRS (+) Dual sein.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Februar 2016)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Müsste eine e13 TRS (+) Dual sein.



Mit customplatte hinten, ICYN steht auf denen drauf (wo normalerweise iscg steht) 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## paddl (29. Februar 2016)

Danke schön für die Antworten


----------



## Stefan1201 (8. März 2016)

Hallo Leute, 
habe eine Frage bezüglich Farbkombination an meinem Bike. 
Habe das neue Canyon Nerve AL 9.9 in grün. Nun überlege ich, mit einen Race Face Atlas Lenker sowie einen Vorbei und eine Sattelklemme in Rot zu kaufen. Hat von euch jemand auch interessante Farbkombinationen, bzw. wie findet ihr diese Wahl. Würde mich über ein paar Anregungen freuen. 
Grüße Stefan


----------



## Kero81 (8. März 2016)

Ich hab ein grünes Tyee und hatte rote Griffe dran. Sah nicht so gut aus. Zu Grün passt Lila oder ORange recht gut, aber ist alles Geschmackssache. ;-) Oder klassisch, Schwarz.


----------



## marcotrainito (19. April 2016)

Hallo Kollegen,

Ich suche einen neuen Dämpfer für mein 2014er Spectral AL. Aktuell schweben mir der CC DB Inline und der Monarch Plus Debon Air im Kopf rum.
Beim DB Inline Schrecken mich die vermehrten Berichte über Defekte etwas ab.
Beim Monarch Plus DA weiß ich nicht welchen Tune ich benötige und wo ich diesen dann herbekomme.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine verlässliche Aussage über den benötigten Tune herbekomme?

Grüße Marco


----------



## sorny (22. April 2016)

@marcotrainito: Dein Ergebnis würd mich dann auch interessieren . 2014 gabs nur ein Spectral-Modell mit Monarch Dämpfer und zwar das 9.0 EX. Hat folgendes verbaut, vllt gibt Canyon diesbezüglich ja Auskunft: RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 190 x 51 mm


----------



## Schuffa87 (20. Mai 2016)

Hi,

ich bräuchte mal die Geodaten des Torque FRX 2013 und des Torque EX 2014/2015. Mein USB Stick mit den ganzen PDFs ist leider abgeraucht und ich hab natürlich keine Kopien davon


----------



## mohlo (20. Mai 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bräuchte mal die Geodaten des Torque FRX 2013 und des Torque EX 2014/2015. Mein USB Stick mit den ganzen PDFs ist leider abgeraucht und ich hab natürlich keine Kopien davon


http://web.archive.org/web/20130705144848/http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3061
http://web.archive.org/web/20150319064217/https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3564


----------



## Schuffa87 (20. Mai 2016)

mohlo schrieb:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20130705144848/http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3061
> http://web.archive.org/web/20150319064217/https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3564



Super, Danke! Ich war auf der Canyon HP aber habe da nichts gefunden. Muss ich wohl falsch geschaut haben.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. Mai 2016)

https://archive.org/web/


----------



## Mounty9090 (23. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute mein Canyon kam heute. 
Mir is leider ne Delle im Steuerrohr aufgefallen.

Hab Canyon schon angeschrieben.

Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß

Mounty


----------



## Schuffa87 (23. Mai 2016)

Ich sehe da keine Delle im Steuerrohr. Im Lack ist ein kleiner Fehler, mehr nicht.


----------



## Dice8 (23. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube er meint das Unterrohr.


----------



## Mounty9090 (23. Mai 2016)

Nein ich meine das Steuerrohr.

Habs markiert.


----------



## Mounty9090 (23. Mai 2016)

Hab grad entdeckt das die vordere Bremsleitung nur mit nem Kabelbinder an der Gabel befestigt ist. Is das richtig so?


----------



## Domowoi (23. Mai 2016)

@Mounty9090 Also ich kenne das eigentlich nur mit einem kleinen Plastikteil das an der Gabel verschraubt ist. Also normal sieht diese Befestigung nicht aus.

Habe aber eine 2014er Reba glaube ich.


----------



## Sepp90 (23. Mai 2016)

@Mounty9090 An der Fox Gabel meines Nerves ist auch ein Kunsstoffbügel zur Leitungsfixierung, welcher festgeschraubt wird.
Ich habe jedoch auch eine Rock Shox Gabel an meinem Hardtail, welche nur zwei Erhöhungen/Nasen an dem Bügel hat, dazischen wird die mit einem Kabelbinder befestigte Leitung zusätzlich seitlich fixiert. Diese Lösung gibt es also auch.
Interessant wäre hier. vlt mal ein Bild von vorne, wo man das ganze besser sehen kann.


----------



## Schuffa87 (23. Mai 2016)

Gibt auch mit einer Aussparung für einen Kabelbinder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hier meine boxxer

Die pike vom cube meiner Freundin hat aber wieder extra so einen Halter mit einer Schraube. Meine pike in meinem Haibike hat diese Halterung wiederum nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mounty9090 (23. Mai 2016)

Sepp90 schrieb:


> @Mounty9090 An der Fox Gabel meines Nerves ist auch ein Kunsstoffbügel zur Leitungsfixierung, welcher festgeschraubt wird.
> Ich habe jedoch auch eine Rock Shox Gabel an meinem Hardtail, welche nur zwei Erhöhungen/Nasen an dem Bügel hat, dazischen wird die mit einem Kabelbinder befestigte Leitung zusätzlich seitlich fixiert. Diese Lösung gibt es also auch.
> Interessant wäre hier. vlt mal ein Bild von vorne, wo man das ganze besser sehen kann.




Hier ist das Bild.

Zum schrauben is da nix.


----------



## Schuffa87 (23. Mai 2016)

Ja dann muss das so. Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Mounty9090 (23. Mai 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Ja dann muss das so. Wo liegt das Problem?



Kam mir halt ein bisschen spanisch vor.
Jetzt bleibt nur noch das Problem mit der Delle.


----------



## Schuffa87 (23. Mai 2016)

Die Gabel ist so 
Die Delle ist auch keine Delle sondern nur ein Fehler im Lack.


----------



## Mounty9090 (23. Mai 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist so
> Die Delle ist auch keine Delle sondern nur ein Fehler im Lack.




Ok dann ist ja gut.

Ist das eigentlich normal das diese Plastikscheibe hinter der Kassette so locker ist?


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2016)

Mounty9090 schrieb:


> Ok dann ist ja gut.
> 
> Ist das eigentlich normal das diese Plastikscheibe hinter der Kassette so locker ist?



Bist Du Dir sicher daß ein Versenderrad für Dich das Richtige ist bei all diesen Fragen ? Die Plastikscheibe soll verhindern, daß wenn die Kette zwischen Ritzel und Speichen gerät, die Speichen reißen / verbiegen. Ja, es ist normal daß die Scheibe wackelt und 99% der Fahrer machen sie ab weil sie einfach unschick ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mounty9090 (23. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir sicher daß ein Versenderrad für Dich das Richtige ist bei all diesen Fragen ?



Ja ich hab mich vorher gut eingelesen, auch hier im Forum!

Ich war nur nicht vorbereitet auf so viel Plastik.


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2016)

Weg mit dem Plastik, bei sauber eingestellter Schaltung passiert da nix.


----------



## Domowoi (23. Mai 2016)

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem etwas nervigen Knacken bei meinem Rad. Klingt nach der Region um dem Steuerlager.

Nun meine Frage wenn ihr die Lager des Steuersatzes in den Fingern dreht, laufen die dann komplett weich? Bei mir läuft das obere komplett leicht aber das untere hat spürbare Stufen beim drehen. Es fühlt sich ein bisschen so an als würde man die einzelnen Kugeln spüren.

Leider habe ich die Lager nie im Neuzustand gedreht.


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2016)

Dann ist unten Sand oder Rost drin...also rausmachen, Dichtung mit einer Nadel abhebeln, ausspülen und frisch fetten. Dann ist es wieder wie neu (sofern es kein Rost war).


----------



## Domowoi (24. Mai 2016)

@filiale Ja das denke ich auch. Vermutlich mach ich gleich ein neues Lager rein.


----------



## kommaklar (24. Mai 2016)

Weil wir gerade beim Thema Lager sind...
Könnt ihr mir ein Tretlager für mein Spectral al 29" empfehlen? (BB30 Innenlager)
Das aktuelle Lager läuft noch ohne Probleme (über 6000km) aber man sollte ja schon mal vorausdenken!


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2016)

also mein lager lief 12.000km (dann rad verkauft) und vom kumpel jetzt über 25.000km (beide ein nerve). da haste noch sehr lange zeit...


----------



## mtO (25. Mai 2016)

Mal etwas anderes, ich bin zur Zeit nicht wirklich zufrieden mit dem Grip auf meinen Pedalen. Ich habe die NC17 sudpin 3 verbaut und die specialized 2fo an den Füßen. Ich habe jetzt immernoch öfter mal das Problem keinen wirklich sicheren Stand auf dem Pedal zu haben. Nun frage ich mich ob es am Schuh liegt oder den Pedalen, oder ob die beiden einfach nicht harmonieren? Vielleicht erhoffe ich mir auch einfach zu viel von Flats und sollte direkt auf klickies wechseln? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Guru (25. Mai 2016)

mtO schrieb:


> Mal etwas anderes, ich bin zur Zeit nicht wirklich zufrieden mit dem Grip auf meinen Pedalen. Ich habe die NC17 sudpin 3 verbaut und die specialized 2fo an den Füßen. Ich habe jetzt immernoch öfter mal das Problem keinen wirklich sicheren Stand auf dem Pedal zu haben. Nun frage ich mich ob es am Schuh liegt oder den Pedalen, oder ob die beiden einfach nicht harmonieren? Vielleicht erhoffe ich mir auch einfach zu viel von Flats und sollte direkt auf klickies wechseln? Was meint ihr?



Kombi Schuhe + Pedale macht viel aus. Probier mal von nem Kumpel die Pedale aus. Meine FiveTens bspw. passen zu manchen Pedalen sehr gut, zu manchen nicht. Dazu Geschmack: Mancher mag seinen Fuß bombenfest horizontal, ich mag meine Füße noch unter der Fahrt leicht versetzen können, ohne den Fuß groß hochheben zu müssen.


----------



## kommaklar (29. Mai 2016)

Kann mir einer sagen welche Schaltwerklänge bei einen Canyon Spectral verbaut ist?
Schaltung Shimano 2x10. Woran erkenne ich ob es ein "langer" oder "kurzer" Käfig ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz-hanz (29. Mai 2016)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen welche Schaltwerklänge bei einen Canyon Spectral verbaut ist?
> Schaltung Shimano 2x10. Woran erkenne ich ob es ein "langer" oder "kurzer" Käfig ist?



Lang


----------



## piro92 (29. Mai 2016)

Kennt jemand das Problem...

Bei angezogener vorderer XT-Bremse, ruckte das Rad beim vor und zurück schieben, es sieht so aus als wären die Gabelbuchsen ausgeschlagen (Bike und Gabel sind neu und hat auch kein Spiel).
Kann es sein, dass die Bremsbeläge im Sattel so viel Spiel haben, dass es den anschein hat?


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Mai 2016)

Wenn die Bremsscheiben zweiteilig sind (Stern + eigentliche Bremsfläche) kommt es manchmal vor, dass da Spiel zwischen den beiden Partnern entsteht.


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Mai 2016)

piro92 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Problem...
> 
> Bei angezogener vorderer XT-Bremse, ruckte das Rad beim vor und zurück schieben, es sieht so aus als wären die Gabelbuchsen ausgeschlagen (Bike und Gabel sind neu und hat auch kein Spiel).
> Kann es sein, dass die Bremsbeläge im Sattel so viel Spiel haben, dass es den anschein hat?



Das ist völlig normal bei den Shimano Bremsen. Habe das bei sämtlichen Bremsen. Wenn ich die Bremse ziehe und das Rad vor und zurück bewege, habe ich immer leichtes Spiel. Dachte anfänglich zuerst, dass mein Steuersatz locker ist.


----------



## filiale (30. Mai 2016)

Hab ich auch, das Spiel.


----------



## hanz-hanz (4. Juni 2016)

Das sind die Beläge, die etwas Spiel im Sattel haben.


----------



## cristox (5. Juni 2016)

Das ist wohl eher die Elastizität des Reifen, der Speichen und der Gabel. Addiert sorgt das für Bewegung beim vorwärtsdrücken bei angezogener Bremse.
Wirkliches Spiel hab ich da noch nicht beobachten können.


----------



## ansich (5. Juni 2016)

Ich habe eben gelesen, dass Canyon ab kommenden Jahr die Bikes auch in die USA vertreiben möchte. Ich bin mal gespannt, inwieweit sich das Anfang der kommenden Saison wieder auf die Verfügbarkeiten und Lieferzeiten von Bikes auswirken wird. 

Der Vertriebspartner TSG Consumer Partner LLC hat dann auch eine Minderheitsbeteiligung an Canyon.

Was meint ihr? Fluch oder Segen?

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...n-bikes-kommen-auf-den-us-markt.1529210.2.htm


----------



## Bergbube (13. Juni 2016)

Was bedeutet eigentlich die aussage "Ab Lager" bei Canyon? Ein Kumpel ist nun von seinem Strive auf ein Tourque gewechselt, weil sein Strive sich um einen Monat verschiebt aber er sein Rad in 3 Wochen braucht. Das Tourque steht auf Ab Lager und nun wurde ihm gesagt das er mindestens 2 Wochen warten muss und dann kommt ja auch noch DHL dazu, also wird das mit 3 Wochen nichts. 
Was ist denn das bitte für ein Service? Dachte mit dem neuen Lager soll alles so toll schnell gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domowoi (13. Juni 2016)

@Bergbube Ich hab es jetzt nicht mehr ganz sicher im Kopf aber ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass "Ab Lager" bedeutet es kann noch maximal eine Woche dauern bis es an den Versandpartner übergeben wird. Es kann natürlich auch schneller passieren aber man hat da sowieso keine Garantie.

Es können immer Verspätungen auftreten, deswegen würde ich im Fall deines Kumpels eher vom Versender abraten und ein Bike beim Händler kaufen. Denn meiner Meinung nach sollte man so ein Fahrrad auch ein bisschen einstellen und testen bevor man damit in den Urlaub fährt etc.


----------



## filiale (13. Juni 2016)

Das wurde hier schon x fach besprochen was "ab Lager" bedeutet, such mal danach...


----------



## mtO (14. Juni 2016)

So letztendlich ergab sich in der Pedal und Schuhfrage für mich eine Kombination aus CB Mallet E und den Specialized 2fo. Für mich persönlich ein absoluter Traum. EIn und Ausklicken gestaltet sich super einfach wobei man aber nicht aus Versehen aus dem Pedal kommt. Positionierung der Cleats im Schuh ist ebenfalls gut, da ich die Cleats gerne recht weit hinten positioniere. Auch das Gefühl für das Pedal ist gut und spürbar. Kann die Kombi nur empfehlen!


----------



## Bergbube (14. Juni 2016)

Domowoi schrieb:


> @Bergbube Ich hab es jetzt nicht mehr ganz sicher im Kopf aber ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass "Ab Lager" bedeutet es kann noch maximal eine Woche dauern bis es an den Versandpartner übergeben wird. Es kann natürlich auch schneller passieren aber man hat da sowieso keine Garantie.
> 
> Es können immer Verspätungen auftreten, deswegen würde ich im Fall deines Kumpels eher vom Versender abraten und ein Bike beim Händler kaufen. Denn meiner Meinung nach sollte man so ein Fahrrad auch ein bisschen einstellen und testen bevor man damit in den Urlaub fährt etc.



In Hamburg kannst du nichts über 120mm kaufen. Die Händler haben so was nicht und bestellen einen das auch nicht. Bin letztes Jahr bei vielen Händlern gewesen und entweder es heißt nö und es wird versucht einem weniger zu verkaufen oder es ist absolute premium klasse und kostet 40% mehr für einen Namen.  Yeti litevill usw.
Beim örtlichen cube laden wollte er mir ein gebrauchtes carbon bike verkaufen mit dem Rennen gefahren wurde. Das sollte 4k kosten und hatte überall Kratzer. 
Hamburg kannst du für Fullys knicken, hier gibt's nur rennräder.
Er hat ja rechtzeitig bestellt aber canyon verschiebt um mehrere Wochen


----------



## Exty (14. Juni 2016)

Hey finde bei meinem Spectral al 8.0 den rahmenschutz ein bißchen primitiv. Habt ihr was anderes angebracht ?


----------



## Domowoi (14. Juni 2016)

@Bergbube In dem Fall bleibt euch noch die Möglichkeit die anderen Versender zu checken ob die vielleicht schneller sein können. Also Propain, YT oder Rose etc.

Ist leider eine wirklich blöde Situation aber gerade bei Canyon hat sind Verzögerungen leider schon sehr oft vorgekommen in der letzten Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. Juni 2016)

Das ist ein Alurahmen, das braucht nicht mehr. Es gibt aber auch Rahmenschützer in div. Bike Läden, sehen häßlich aus, aber schützen. Kratzer lassen sich leider auf Dauer nicht vermeiden.


----------



## Exty (15. Juni 2016)

Hmm mal schauen ob es was schickes gibt sonst bleibt es so.


----------



## Guru (15. Juni 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist ein Alurahmen, das braucht nicht mehr. Es gibt aber auch Rahmenschützer in div. Bike Läden, sehen häßlich aus, aber schützen. Kratzer lassen sich leider auf Dauer nicht vermeiden.



Also ich hab 2 fiese Dellen von fliegenden Steinen an genau der Stelle. Ein besserer Schutz ist also nicht per se sinnlos.


----------



## filiale (15. Juni 2016)

Guru schrieb:


> Also ich hab 2 fiese Dellen von fliegenden Steinen an genau der Stelle. Ein besserer Schutz ist also nicht per se sinnlos.



Bei Carbon wäre der Rahmen Schrott, bei Alu ist es ärgerlich. Ja, man könnte eine Kunststoffabdeckung montieren, oder einen Carbonschutzabdeckung. Dann müßte man aber auch die Kettenstreben schützen und andere Teile die bei z.b. einem Sturz beschädigt werden könnten.


----------



## Guru (15. Juni 2016)

Hehe 

Stürzen muss man ja nicht. Fliegende Steine kann man dagegen kaum vermeiden in bestimmten Terrains.


----------



## Domowoi (1. Juli 2016)

Hat von euch schon einmal jemand was auf Garantie eingeschickt und musste einen Kaufbeleg mitschicken? Reicht da die Auftragsbestätigungsemail oder braucht man da etwas besonderes?


----------



## Markus. (4. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## GesichtsFace (4. Juli 2016)

Willst du die Frage jetzt überall stellen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juli 2016)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon einmal jemand was auf Garantie eingeschickt und musste einen Kaufbeleg mitschicken? Reicht da die Auftragsbestätigungsemail oder braucht man da etwas besonderes?



Ich musste nur meine Kundennr. angeben, ist ja alles hinterlegt. Bzw. musste ich vorher ein Schadensformular ausfüllen, welches alle notwendigen Angaben abfragte.


----------



## Domowoi (5. Juli 2016)

@Freerider1504 Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Gabel und der Shop meines Vertrauens hat jetzt einfach die ausgedruckte Bestellbestätigung ins Paket zu Sram gelegt. Ich hoffe mal das klappt so. Eigentlich müsste die Seriennummer ja sowieso alle notwendigen Daten beinhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Juli 2016)

Ich denke schon das es klappt.
Normalerweise reicht es wenn der Shop die Gabel einschickt und so tut, als wenn du die Gabel dort gekauft hättest. Gerade bei SRAM läuft das eigentlich problemlos. Meist bekommst du eine ganz neue.


----------



## okumb4 (22. Juli 2016)

Kann mir einer sagen ob man beim Grand Canyon 3.9 eine Tepered Gabel verbauen kann? 

LG


----------



## cristox (22. Juli 2016)

@okumb4 
Ja, ich.
Kann man leider nicht.


----------



## okumb4 (24. Juli 2016)

Nochmal eine andere Frage 

Gibt es jemanden, der das Spektral AL 29 in L oder XL getauscht hat? Fahre das XL seit 1 1/2 Jahren. Durch einen Rahmenbruch überlege ich jetzt zum L zu wechseln. Was mich abschreckt sind die 6cm weniger am Oberrohr und 3 cm weniger am Steuerrohr. Der Sattelüberstand wäre deutlich mehr. Aktuell hab ich an der Sattelstütze noch ca. 2cm Luft und fahr einen 30mm Vorbau. 

Seh ich das richtig das die Position sich ändert, oder hab ich nur ein Denkfehler


----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2016)

Du kannst Dir doch selbst ausrechnen, daß Du bei aktuell nur 2cm Luft in der Sattelstütze, bei einem Umstieg zu L über das Limit kommst. Damit erübrigt sich doch alles, oder ? 6cm Unterschied zwischen 2 Größen am Oberrohr ...Schreibfehler ?


----------



## okumb4 (24. Juli 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir doch selbst ausrechnen, daß Du bei aktuell nur 2cm Luft in der Sattelstütze, bei einem Umstieg zu L über das Limit kommst. Damit erübrigt sich doch alles, oder ? 6cm Unterschied zwischen 2 Größen am Oberrohr ...Schreibfehler ?




Sorry. Das Sitzrohr ist aktuell bei 545mm in XL und dort habe ich noch 2 cm Platz nach unten wenn der Sattel ausgefahren ist.
Die L Version ist bei 485mm, also ist das Sitzrohr deutlich kürzer als aktuell. Damit würde ich ja die Sattelstütze um 6cm weiter ausfahren müssen, aber das Oberrohr ist dazu in XL 647mm und in L 619, somit lieg ich auf vorn 3cm kürzer und der Sattelüberstand wäre somit höher und ich würde eine sportlichere Position einnehmen, kann man das so pauschel sagen?


----------



## Dice8 (25. Juli 2016)

okumb4 schrieb:


> Sorry. Das Sitzrohr ist aktuell bei 545mm in XL und dort habe ich noch 2 cm Platz nach unten wenn der Sattel ausgefahren ist.
> Die L Version ist bei 485mm, also ist das Sitzrohr deutlich kürzer als aktuell. Damit würde ich ja die Sattelstütze um 6cm weiter ausfahren müssen, aber das Oberrohr ist dazu in XL 647mm und in L 619, somit lieg ich auf vorn 3cm kürzer und der Sattelüberstand wäre somit höher und ich würde eine sportlichere Position einnehmen, kann man das so pauschel sagen?



Eins mal vorweg: Wie groß bist du denn bei welcher Schrittlänge? 

Meinst du mit den "2cm Platz nach unten" wie weit du die Reverb aus dem Sitzrohr gezogen hast? Du hast doch auch "nur" eine 125mm Reverb, oder?


----------



## Wolfi. (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch das Canyon Torque FRX Dropzone 2012 mit dem original Antrieb noch (e13)?
Wenn ja könnt ihr mir sagen auf welche Seite der Spacer muss?

DANKE!


MFG Wolfi.


----------



## Tricksy (30. Juli 2016)

Weis jemand ob es 2017 E-Bikes im Programm geben wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## okumb4 (1. August 2016)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Eins mal vorweg: Wie groß bist du denn bei welcher Schrittlänge?
> 
> Meinst du mit den "2cm Platz nach unten" wie weit du die Reverb aus dem Sitzrohr gezogen hast? Du hast doch auch "nur" eine 125mm Reverb, oder?



SL 89/90 bei einer Gr. von 189

Hallo. Ich habe mich nun für eine L entschieden. Die ca. 2 cm ist das maß wie weit ich die reverb draußen hatte. Ich habe relative lange Arme, daher denke ich, dass ich mit den 2cm weniger reach in L, trotzdem noch aufrechter Sitzen werde als bei der XL. Auch wenn die L 6cm am Sitzrohr kürzer ist.
Naja, mal sehen ob ich ein fehler gemacht habe, aber zahlreiche User sind größer und haben die gleiche, oder mehr SL als ich und sind ja auch zufrieden. Bei den XL fahrern war ich der kleinste


----------



## Dice8 (1. August 2016)

okumb4 schrieb:


> SL 89/90 bei einer Gr. von 189
> 
> Hallo. Ich habe mich nun für eine L entschieden. Die ca. 2 cm ist das maß wie weit ich die reverb draußen hatte. Ich habe relative lange Arme, daher denke ich, dass ich mit den 2cm weniger reach in L, trotzdem noch aufrechter Sitzen werde als bei der XL. Auch wenn die L 6cm am Sitzrohr kürzer ist.
> Naja, mal sehen ob ich ein fehler gemacht habe, aber zahlreiche User sind größer und haben die gleiche, oder mehr SL als ich und sind ja auch zufrieden. Bei den XL fahrern war ich der kleinste


L wird (besser) passen! An deiner Stelle würde ich die 125mm Reverb noch gegen eine mit 150mm tauschen. Dann hast du im "descend" auch mehr Platz bzw. Bewegungsfreiheit auf dem Rad. Wird sich vor allem im steilen Gelände bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (3. August 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das es klappt.
> Normalerweise reicht es wenn der Shop die Gabel einschickt und so tut, als wenn du die Gabel dort gekauft hättest. Gerade bei SRAM läuft das eigentlich problemlos. Meist bekommst du eine ganz neue.



Kann man bei Sram wie bei Sport Import als Endkunde noch selbst einschicken? Bei meinem Stiched hat sich heut die Compression meiner Pike DJ auf ner Pushwelle zu nem Double-Absprung verabschiedet; hartes metallisches Klonk und Gabel geht auf Block. Ich musste den Absprung abbrechen, das Rad fliegt zu dem noch seitlich an die Landung des Doubles und trifft einen Stein am Standrohr mit dem Ergebnis dass jetzt ein Kratzer im Standrohr ist, ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. August 2016)

@styleroyal 

Ist mega ärgerlich  
Bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher, wg. deiner Frage mit SRAM. Sicherheitshalber über einen Händler einschicken, dann geht es klar.


----------



## firstmanonbike (8. August 2016)

styleroyal schrieb:


> Kann man bei Sram wie bei Sport Import als Endkunde noch selbst einschicken?



Nein, geht nicht mehr. Muss über den/einen Händler laufen.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (9. August 2016)

War auch die Info von Canyon mit der Info dass man nicht mehr direkt einsenden kann und es bis zu 4 Wochen dauert. Schon ärgerlich Mitten in der Saison und dann noch die weitere Beschädigung, ich hoffe mal Sram ist wenigstens kulant was das Standrohr angeht; hier kann die Bike-Branche von der Automobilbranche noch einiges lernen, kein Ersatz, keine Möglichkeit zwischenzeitlich vergünstigt ne Gabel zu kaufen...
Bei meiner letzten Fox-Einsendung war der Dämpfer nach 6 Tagen repariert zurück, bin mal gespannt wie die Erfahrung mit Sram im direkten Vergleich ist. Rock Shox war mit Sport Import immer Benchmark was den Service angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## le duy nhut (9. August 2016)

Weiss jemand zufällig wann es die 2017er mtbs zu kaufen gibt? Auf der Schweizer HP stehen ja schon zum Teil die technischen Daten.

https://www.purecycling.ch/mtb/neuron/


----------



## Schuffa87 (15. August 2016)

Hi,

weiß jemand welchen Tune ich beim RS Vivid Air r2c im 2013er Torque FRX benötige?

Gruß


----------



## Dice8 (15. August 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand welchen Tune ich beim RS Vivid Air r2c im 2013er Torque FRX benötige?
> 
> Gruß


Kommt u.a. aufs Fahrergewicht an.


----------



## Schuffa87 (15. August 2016)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Kommt u.a. aufs Fahrergewicht an.


Ich bin eher leicht. Nackig so um die 66 kg. Komplettgewicht dann je nach Ausrüstung


----------



## micha_jkb (11. September 2016)

Eine Frage in die Runde.

Hat schon mal jemand versucht in einem grand canyon der 2016er Baureihe 650b+ Räder zu verbauen?

Viele Grüße,
Micha


----------



## Faat065 (2. Oktober 2016)

Hey community . 

Werden noch Torque DHX nachgeliefert ???? 
Auf der W. Seite steht "Ausverkauft " ...

gR.
Patrick


----------



## endurofreak2000 (9. Oktober 2016)

Sagt mal, weiß jemand, ob in eine Canyon Torque ex Gapstar 2,6 zoll Reifen reinpassen?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus ;-)


----------



## Evil_Knievel (21. Oktober 2016)

endurofreak2000 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, weiß jemand, ob in eine Canyon Torque ex Gapstar 2,6 zoll Reifen reinpassen?
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus ;-)


Ich hab es nicht ausprobiert aber ich denke eher nicht. Besonders nicht wenn Du auch eine für den Reifen entprechend breite Felge verwendest. Offiziell von Canyon freigegeben sind 2,4 Zoll aber 2,5er Maxxis passen auch ;-)


----------



## endurofreak2000 (22. Oktober 2016)

ok, danke ;-), die 2,5 zoll hab auch drinnen, die waren auch schon von Anfang an drinnen


----------



## pfs2222 (2. November 2016)

Weiß jemand, wann man mit der Beschreibung der 2017er Spectrals in Alu rechnen kann ? Die CF sind ja schon auf der Webseite... und wann liefert Canyon normalerweise aus ? Macht es Sinn hier im Forum nach einer Probefahrt zu fragen, oder wie/wo kann man man mal ein Canyon probesitzen ?
Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (2. November 2016)

pfs2222 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wann man mit der Beschreibung der 2017er Spectrals in Alu rechnen kann ? Die CF sind ja schon auf der Webseite... und wann liefert Canyon normalerweise aus ? Macht es Sinn hier im Forum nach einer Probefahrt zu fragen, oder wie/wo kann man man mal ein Canyon probesitzen ?
> Danke !



Jetzt.


----------



## marcotrainito (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da mal eine Frage. Ich habe mein 2014er Spectral 8.0 auf 1x10 umgebaut. Ich habe in der vergangenen Saison öfters festgestellt, dass ich an harten Anstiegen ständig das Problem habe, dass das VR nervös "links/rechts/links/rechts", also ständig ausschlägt. Ich habe es eigentlich immer darauf geschoben, dass ich mangels Kondition einfach zu nervös am Lenker zerre.

Jetzt hatte ich auch den Standard 70mm Vorbau gegen ein 50mm ausgetauscht.

Liegt das Problem tatsächlich nur an mir? Oder kann es auch mit der Vorbaulänge zu tun haben? Liegt es an beidem?


----------



## kommaklar (3. Januar 2017)

Zu wenig Druck auf dem VR. Je kürzer der Vorbau um so aufrechter die Sitzposition.
Wenn du auf dem Sattel ganz nach vorn rutschst und du dich weit zum Lenker beugst, kannst du das nervöse VR etwas beruhigen. 
Das Bike ist halt ein Kompromiss aus Up und Down-Hill.


----------



## marcotrainito (4. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Dann werde ich mal drauf achten mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen. Da ich die original Fox Talas gegen eine Pike 150mm SA getauscht habe, tut dann sein übriges. ☺


----------



## kommaklar (4. Januar 2017)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung. Dann werde ich mal drauf achten mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen. Da ich die original Fox Talas gegen eine Pike 150mm SA getauscht habe, tut dann sein übriges. ☺


Aber auch damit wird sich das VR nicht perfekt verhalten. 
Da du ja dann mehr "verkrampfst" bzw. nicht mehr die richte Körperhaltung/Spannung hast.
Das Spectral ist für sein Einsatzgebiet ein sehr guter Kletterer, gerät aber gerade im Uphill schneller an seine Grenzen als im Downhill.
Trotz alledem fahre ich es sehr gern auf Ausgedehnten Touren mit sehr vielen Höhenmetern und bin immer wider begeistert!


----------



## TobiasB1809 (11. Januar 2017)

Gibt's eigentlich keine Rahmenkits vom Spectral AL?

Irgendwie find ich auf der canyon Seite nix


----------



## der_erce (11. Januar 2017)

TobiasB1809 schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich keine Rahmenkits vom Spectral AL?
> 
> Irgendwie find ich auf der canyon Seite nix



Wohl nur vom Strive aufwärts - was ich auf die Schnelle erkennen konnte. Outlet ist auch nichts.


----------



## TobiasB1809 (11. Januar 2017)

Vom Strive aufwärts 

Ja hatte im Outlet die strives gesehen, aber strive ist "too much" in meiner Gegend


----------



## der_erce (11. Januar 2017)

Bikemarkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiasB1809 (11. Januar 2017)

Da guck ich auch immer mit rein


----------



## Dice8 (11. Januar 2017)

Im Verhältnis zu den Komplettbikes sind die Rahmensets bei Canyon mMn stehts überteuert. Kauf dir lieber das Spectral in der kleinsten Ausstattung bzw. für dich am brauchbarsten Ausstattung und Verkauf die nicht brauchbaren Anbauteile im Bikemarkt.


----------



## der_erce (17. Januar 2017)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Im Verhältnis zu den Komplettbikes sind die Rahmensets bei Canyon mMn stehts überteuert. Kauf dir lieber das Spectral in der kleinsten Ausstattung bzw. für dich am brauchbarsten Ausstattung und Verkauf die nicht brauchbaren Anbauteile im Bikemarkt.



Bei der kleinsten Ausstattung finde ich ist kein / kaum ein Kompromiss mit Anbauteilen möglich. Zumindest war das für mich der Fall. Ich musste/wollte allerdings auch einen technologischen Neustart durchführen (26" Enduro von 2008). Da war für mich jedenfalls wichtig gute bis sehr gute Ausstattung zu haben, um ggf. später nach Gusto mal nen Rahmen zu tauschen und etwas anderes zu fahren. Wobei mir das Spectral im Moment sehr sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## Guru (17. Januar 2017)

In den letzten Wochen sind einige Spectral EX recht günstig gebraucht (~1500) weggegangen. Bis auf die zu schmalen Felgen (Roam), ist die EX-Variante vom 7.0er super, wenn du nicht >90kg bist.


----------



## MindPatterns (31. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, besitzt hier jemand das Canyon Stitched und kann etwas zur Gabelschaftlänge sagen? Oder evtl. zur Klemmhöhe des V16 Vorbaus? Ich befürchte, daß der gabelschaft werksseitig zu kurz ist und wenig Kombination zuläßt.


----------



## kommaklar (27. Februar 2017)

Habe jetzt auf Facebook schon viele Anspielungen von Canyon gesehen, die auf Bikes für die kleinen (Kids) hindeuten.
Habt ihr mehr Infos?

*Früh übt sich.*






*Jetzt wird es bunt!*
*





Einfach, weil die Welt mehr kleine Helden braucht.



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (28. Februar 2017)

Ich habe es auch gesehen. Wird wohl in die Richtung Frechdax, Dreckspatz gehen. Abwarten...
(hoffentlich preislich attraktiver)


----------



## Vincy (1. März 2017)

*Nach über 18 Jahren: Canyon verabschiedet Lutz Scheffer*
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/03/01/canyon-lutz-scheffer/


ADP/Rotwild ist jetzt sein neuer Arbeitgeber

*Neues ADP Concept Design Center: Lutz Scheffer wechselt zu Rotwild*
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/03/06/lutz-scheffer-adp-engineering/


----------



## Jakob32 (2. März 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/03/02/canyon-offspring-grand-canyon-kinderbikes/


----------



## -sucram- (6. März 2017)

Hey,

habe seit knapp 3 Wochen ein Strive AL 6.0 (2016) und bin auch mit dem Bike vom Fahren her super zufrieden.

Leider habe ich ein Problem mit der Bremse. Die Bremse fängt nach paar Höhenmetern abfahrt stark an zu rubbeln so das sich die komplette Gabel vor und zurück bewegt.

Fühlt sich ein bisschen so an, als hätte man ein ganz langsam arbeitendes ABS.

Ist das Problem bei dem BIKE mit der SLX Bremse bekannt?

Ich weiß das es sich um das "Basismodell" handelt, aber sollte die Bremse das nicht trotzdem mitmachen?

Vorher hatte ich ein knapp 10 jahre altes Bergamont Evolve mit Magura Julies in 180/160mm, da hatte ich auf den gleichen Strecken die Probleme nicht...

Freundliche Grüße

Marcus


----------



## biky_miky (6. März 2017)

Das hatte ich an meinem Strive (SRAM Guide) auch.
Ging erst weg nachdem ich mir neue Bremsbeläge von Koolstop geholt habe.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. März 2017)

-sucram- schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> habe seit knapp 3 Wochen ein Strive AL 6.0 (2016) und bin auch mit dem Bike vom Fahren her super zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre Shimano Bremsen an allen Rädern und mir ist das Problem nicht bekannt. Eventuell sind die Bremsen noch nicht richtig eingebremst? Andernfalls mal andere Beläge probieren - organisch/sintered


----------



## urban_overload (7. März 2017)

Check auch mal den Steuersatz, eventuell hat der zuviel Spiel, war bei einem meiner Bikes mal so (kein Canyon), da "rubbelte" es beim Bremsen auch gewaltig.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. März 2017)

Ps. Check bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich ob Bremssattel + Adapter + Bremsscheiben richtig festgezogen sind und ob der Schnellspanner/Steckachse richtig fest ist


----------



## -sucram- (7. März 2017)

War heute bei Canyon...

die Beläge wurden abgeschliffen, die Bremsscheibe nachgezogen, gereinigt und anschließend vom Monteur "eingebremst". 

Mal schauen wie das Bike sich jetzt auf den Trails verhält... das Rubbel verdirbt mir aber schon arg den Spaß beim Fahren. 

Zusätzlich hat er aber die Schaltung noch nachgestellt und die Kette gekürzt, das wäre wohl beim Aufbau in der "Factory" nicht ordentlich gemacht worden, dass fande ich vom Service her nicht schlecht, da ich das gar nicht bemängelt hatte .

Der Steuersatz hat kein Spiel und die Steckachse hat er auch etwas "strammer" montiert.

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## snowchip (14. März 2017)

Die bei Canyon machen nicht nur gute Fahrräder sie haben auch einen guten Service dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slotcher (25. März 2017)

man kennt ja die bekannten Stellen, an denen die Nerves mal gerne brechen. An meinem Neuron ist mir aufgefallen, dass an dieser Stelle eine Verdickung ist. Kommt mir das nur so vor oder ist es am Neuron wirklich dicker gemacht worden um dem Rahmenbruch vorzubeugen?


----------



## filiale (25. März 2017)

slotcher schrieb:


> man kennt ja die bekannten Stellen, an denen die Nerves mal gerne brechen. An meinem Neuron ist mir aufgefallen, dass an dieser Stelle eine Verdickung ist. Kommt mir das nur so vor oder ist es am Neuron wirklich dicker gemacht worden um dem Rahmenbruch vorzubeugen?



Welche Stellen sollen dass denn sein ? Kettenstrebe ? So wie bei allen anderen Herstellern auch ?


----------



## slotcher (26. März 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Welche Stellen sollen dass denn sein ? Kettenstrebe ? So wie bei allen anderen Herstellern auch ?



Gemeint war die Stelle zwischen Umwerfer und Wippe.


----------



## filiale (26. März 2017)

slotcher schrieb:


> Gemeint war die Stelle zwischen Umwerfer und Wippe.



Ok, Du hast von Stellen (mehrere) gesprochen, mir ist nur ein Bruch überhalb des Umwerfers bekannt (und ev. mal die Kettenstrebe bei Nerve bis Bj. 2010)


----------



## Kiefer (31. März 2017)

Guten Morgen

Ich suche für mein Grand Canyon Unterrohr Clips. 
Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wo ich die kaufen kann ?  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## filiale (31. März 2017)

Im Internet : https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/jagwire-klammer-c-clip-4-stueck-84213

Oder bei Canyon selbst (anrufen oder chat).


----------



## Kiefer (31. März 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Im Internet : https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/jagwire-klammer-c-clip-4-stueck-84213
> 
> Oder bei Canyon selbst (anrufen oder chat).



Danke !!


----------



## Ritzelking07 (31. März 2017)

seht es mir bitte nach, wenn ich es als Gelegenheitsforianer überlesen habe...

-gibt es in absehbarer Zeit Pläne bei Canyon, ein 27,5er Hardtail ins Portfolio zu nehmen?
Gab es da nicht mal was?
Das 26er MTB´s "tot" sind, hab selbst ich mitbekommen, aber nur noch 29er...


----------



## filiale (31. März 2017)

Es gibt nur 27,5 " in der Größe XS und S. Ich rechne nicht mit einem 27,5" Hardtail für andere Größen weil der Vorteil der 29" Räder bei den Herstellern überwiegt, immerhin gibt es auch 29" Trailräder, so unhandlich können die also gar nicht sein (Marketing der Hersteller).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LisaAdventure (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute,
vermutlich gehört das nicht hier her, aber der Chat bei Canyon ist nie verfügbar und am Tel erreiche ich auch keinen. Will morgen mein bestelltes Bike in Ko abholen und würde gerne wissen, ob ich das Bike dann im Bikeguard oder ohne fertig montiert bekomme. Ich brauche diesen Karton nämlich nicht und will dafür dann eigentlich auch nicht bezahlen. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

LG


----------



## Catweazle81 (6. Juli 2017)

Das Bike bekommst Du fertig aufgebaut übergeben. Karton entfällt.


----------



## LisaAdventure (6. Juli 2017)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Das Bike bekommst Du fertig aufgebaut übergeben. Karton entfällt.


Juhuu, also Klamotten an und von da direkt in den Wald. 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!! ;-)


----------



## fauXpa5 (11. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich recherchiere etwa seit Ostern vermehrt nach einem passenden Fully für mich und habe in dem Zusammenhang eine Frage was die Sale-Aktionen bei Canyon betrifft.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass vor einigen Monaten bereits ein Sale war und jetzt gerade wieder eins ist. Ist das regelmäßig so?
Ich möchte mir innerhalb des nächsten halben Jahres (mehr oder weniger) ein 29er Fully holen und tendiere zum Neuron.
Wenn es abzusehen ist, dass in dieser Zeit noch mal ein Sale ansteht würde ich diese Chance dann nutzen. Ist es wahrscheinlich, dass noch mal einer kommt?
Und wären damit voraussichtlich auch ggf. neue 2018er Modelle betroffen, die ja in diesem Zeitraum vermutlich erscheinen? Oder gibt es zum Neuron schon Neuigkeiten bzgl. Änderungen/Neuauflagen für 2018 (im entsprechenden Canyon 2018er Thread nicht eindeutig)?

Danke


----------



## hano! (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
ich hätte da mal ne frage...
Was würdet ihr denn für ein 2014 Canyon Spectral 8.0 AL noch bezahlen.
Zustand gut, Original bis auf Magura MT5 Bremsen, 2x10 XT
damit ich das mal einschätzen kann.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Henning W (13. Juli 2017)

Aktuelle Spectral mit XT liegen bei EUR 2.500,-- NEU und die 2018:er stehen vor der Tür. Jetzt kommt es auf den Zustand an, d.h. waren Gabel/Dämpfer beim Service ? Rahmen / Kette etc.

Ich würde für einen TOP Zustand maximal 1.800,-- zahlen. Gibt genug gebrauchtes Material auf dem Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hano! (13. Juli 2017)

Ja, dachte auch so an 1.700.-- als Höchstpreis. 
Mehr lege ich nicht auf den Tisch.
Danke für Deine Einschätzung.


----------



## stainless7221 (27. Juli 2017)

Hi Leute,
ich hab im Kaufberatungsforum schon nen Thread aufgemacht, jetzt wird es hier aber etwas Canyon spezifischer.
Habe heute eine Probefahrt mit einem Merida One-Twenty XT 29er gemacht, das hat mir schon sehr gelegen, aber Canyon bietet mit dem Neuron einfach etwas mehr fürs Geld. 
Außerdem will ich denke ich doch eher in die Richtung All-Mountain statt Touren Fully. Hier habe ich das Spectral AL 7.0 im Auge.

Ich will am Samstag mal nach Koblenz fahren, ist nicht allzu weit für mich um Neuron und Spectral zu vergleichen.
Habt ihr irgendwelche Hinweise für das Testcenter für mich? z.B. ob es Samstag komplett überfüllt ist 

Außerdem noch eine Frage zum Sale an die Leute die vielleicht über die Jahre etwas vom Ablauf mitgekriegt haben:
Wäre es schlauer das Rad (falls es mir am Samstag liegt) noch während dem Sale zu bestellen, oder kommen danach dann eh die neuen Modelle für 2018 rein und die 2017er kommen noch stärker reduziert ins Outlet?

Viele Grüße


----------



## fauXpa5 (27. Juli 2017)

stainless7221 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich hab im Kaufberatungsforum schon nen Thread aufgemacht, jetzt wird es hier aber etwas Canyon spezifischer.
> Habe heute eine Probefahrt mit einem Merida One-Twenty XT 29er gemacht, das hat mir schon sehr gelegen, aber Canyon bietet mit dem Neuron einfach etwas mehr fürs Geld.
> Außerdem will ich denke ich doch eher in die Richtung All-Mountain statt Touren Fully. Hier habe ich das Spectral AL 7.0 im Auge.
> ...


Also vor 12 Tagen habe ich auf meine E-Mail Anfrage die Antwort bekommen, dass das Neuron 29er in L (7.9) und in M (6.9) zum Probefahren bereit steht. Wie das am Wochenende aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Um zumindest die Geometrie und die Sitzposition zu testen ist die Ausstattung ja egal. Das 8.9 ist laut E-Mail nicht vorrätig gewesen.
Wenn ich es bei meinen eigenen Recherchen richtig verstanden habe, komme in den nächsten Wochen (in jedem Jahr wohl etwas unterschiedliche Termine) die neuen Modelle für 2018. Ob das Neuron und Spectral da auch dabei sind, hat mir noch niemand hier bestätigt.

EDIT: Hab jetzt gerade mal auf der Homepage von der Eurobike geguckt. Da steht Canyon NICHT im Markenverzeichnis und auch nicht im Ausstellerverzeichnis. Da werden die neuen Modelle also nicht vorgestellt?!


----------



## baxxter (27. Juli 2017)

stainless7221 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich hab im Kaufberatungsforum schon nen Thread aufgemacht, jetzt wird es hier aber etwas Canyon spezifischer.
> Habe heute eine Probefahrt mit einem Merida One-Twenty XT 29er gemacht, das hat mir schon sehr gelegen, aber Canyon bietet mit dem Neuron einfach etwas mehr fürs Geld.
> Außerdem will ich denke ich doch eher in die Richtung All-Mountain statt Touren Fully. Hier habe ich das Spectral AL 7.0 im Auge.
> ...



Denke viel günstiger wird es nicht sein und dann ist ja die Frage ob deine Größe + Farbe überhaupt noch verfügbar sind. 
Ich würde, wenn alles soweit passt nach der Probefahrt, direkt bestellen. 

Grüße


----------



## stainless7221 (31. Juli 2017)

@baxxter: Hab ich jetzt genau so gemacht. Das Spectral hat mir super gelegen!
Toller Showroom übrigens, mit super Beratung und gut organisiert.


----------



## Ma_x21 (16. September 2017)

Moin, ich hatte vor mir ein Spectral Al 7.0 Ex in Größe L zu kaufen, welche im Moment jedoch nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Weiß jemand ob und wann es die wieder gibt oder kommt da garnichts mehr?


----------



## Domowoi (17. September 2017)

@Ma_x21 Frag doch mal bei Canyon im Chat. Die wissen es vermutlich besser als alle Anderen.


----------



## flipdascrip (27. September 2017)

Weiß jemand woher man achsadapter für die stitched 360 VR-Nabe bekommt? Habe 20x110. Suche 15x100. Die Kollegen im Chat sind nicht kompetent und verweisen auf den Gabelhersteller .

Ist ja sicherlich eine gelabelte Nabe. Kennt jemand den Hersteller?


----------



## flipdascrip (2. Oktober 2017)

Hui, nicht alle auf einmal!
Naja, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mit den Steuersatzmaßen vom aktuellen stitched Rahmen weiterhelfen. Oben ist es ZS 44 soviel konnte ich rausbekommen. Aber unten? IS 50 ist mein Tip. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## flipdascrip (8. Oktober 2017)

Falls sich jemand die gleiche Frage wie ich stellt.
Das Canyon Stitched Hardtail von 2017 hat folgende Steuersatzmaße: ZS 44 / IS 52.
Die Stitched 360 Nabe ist wohl eine Eigenproduktion von Canyon die es in 100 x 15 und 110 x 20 gibt. Adapter sind anscheinend nicht verfügbar. 
Diese Infos habe ich von Canyon über Facebook-Anfrage bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MauriceDo (12. Oktober 2017)

Die neuen Stitched Modelle sind ja mittlerweile online, die Laufräder sollen ja nicht so berauschend sein. Kannst Du da etwas zu sagen?


----------



## Kju (29. Oktober 2017)

Wird‘s eigentlich auch ein 2018er Spectral CF geben?


----------



## filiale (29. Oktober 2017)

Kju schrieb:


> Wird‘s eigentlich auch ein 2018er Spectral CF geben?



Bestimmt, aber nur ohne Ersatz-Kettenstreben 

Angeblich soll im Dezember nochmal etwas vorgestellt werden, also abwarten.


----------



## mok2905 (5. November 2017)

Moin,

gibts hier eventuell in der Umgebung von Leipzig jemanden der ein Strive 2016/2017 in XS sein Eigen nennt und meine bessere Hälfte mal eine Runde Probesitzen lassen würde?


----------



## Mecka-Joe (21. März 2018)

Suche Canyon-Rahmen Baujahr 2008 ES 8


----------



## le duy nhut (27. März 2018)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand Interesse an einem der letzten Nerve hat? Es wurde nur kurz ca. 15km gefahren, ist Rahmengröße M und die Nippel auf den Reifen sind auch noch drauf.
Leider kann man so eine Anfrage ja im Bikemarkt nicht stellen, sondern nur direkt verkaufen.
Es handelt sich um das Modell 9.0 und hatte glaube ich 2.799.- gekostet.
Preislich stelle ich mir 1.999.- vor, da es wie neu ist.


----------



## le duy nhut (27. März 2018)

Kann jemand sagen wann das neue "Lux", um das hier Bilder kursieren, erscheinen wird? Noch dieses Jahr?
Weil Canyon bringt doch nur einmal im Jahr neue Bikes heraus!?!


----------



## filiale (27. März 2018)

nö, die brachten dieses jahr das spectral und das grail zu unterschiedlichen zeitpunkten. man rechnet mit mai, also zum wc in albstadt.


----------



## le duy nhut (27. März 2018)

Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut, also manche Versionen des jetzigen Lux´s sind erst ab Juli verfügbar...
Wieso sollen die noch gebaut werden, wenn das neue Lux schon im Mai kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. März 2018)

da ist vermutlich die vorstellung. d.h. nicht automatisch auch verfügbar.


----------



## le duy nhut (29. März 2018)

Mit einer massiven Preissteigerung ist sicher nicht zu rechnen oder? War beim Spectral CF auch nicht so!?!


----------



## filiale (30. März 2018)

Es gab bisher jedes Jahr eine Preissteigerung, ausnahmslos, bei jedem Hersteller. Entweder sind die Preise hochgegangen (10-20%) oder die Teile wurden bei gleichem Preis minderwertiger (also eine versteckte Preiserhöhung).

Du stellst Fragen die kann nur die Glaskugel wissen...


----------



## le duy nhut (30. März 2018)

In der neuen Bike steht was über den Erscheinungstermin. Wohl erst ende des Jahres.


----------



## prabbatel (12. Mai 2018)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was für Bremsaufnahmen Canyon an ihren MTB-Rahmen verbaut, oder variiert das je nach Modell?
Ich habe gelesen, dass es bei fast allen Herstellern immer IS2000 am Hinterbau ist.
Momentan habe ich an meinem 2015er Nerve 7.9 hinten eine 180er Bremsscheibe verbaut und der Bremssattel ist ohne Adapter montiert. Spricht das dann für PM7?
Passt dann auch jede andere Bremse + 180er Scheiben Kombi ohne Adapter an den Hinterbau?


----------



## prabbatel (21. Mai 2018)

Falls mal jemand anderes danach sucht, antworte ich mir selber: Ja, es ist PM7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1985 (8. Juni 2018)

Hallo an die Canyon Fahrer.

Ich hätte mal eine Frage. Und zwar, gibt es für das Speedmax CF SLX eigentlich einen Produktzyklus? So wie beim iPhone, wo der Nachfolger immer im September vorgestellt wird. Würde mir ungern so ein teures Bike bestellen, und ne Woche nach Lieferung stellen die eine neuere Variante vor.


----------



## chmorgenroth95 (11. Juli 2018)

-


----------



## Mithras (11. Juli 2018)

Da biste aber wahrscheinlich schön hart aufgekommen,  Double zu kurz? ..


----------



## chmorgenroth95 (12. Juli 2018)

Richtig und dabei direkt den einzigen Stein in der Spur mitgenommen


----------



## Godtake (12. Juli 2018)

Moin zusammen,

wie demontiert man das Schaltauge am Grand Canyon Alu 2012?
Von oben einfach mit einem 5er Inbus hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Schraube runde wird bevor ich da was löse.

Danke und Gruß
Godtake


----------



## Mithras (13. Juli 2018)

chmorgenroth95 schrieb:


> Richtig und dabei direkt den einzigen Stein in der Spur mitgenommen



Mehr als ärgerlich, versuch es bei Cnyon, auf Kulanz wird da wahrscheinlich wenig gehen, da das wahrscheinlich kein MAterialfehler sein wird sondern eher die Einwirkung hoher Kräfte. Solch punktuelle Belastungen kann Carbon ggf. nicht so ab als Alu.
Hat Canyon ein Crash-Replacement Programm ?


----------



## Sempiternal (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand grob auf dem Schirm zu welcher Zeit im Jahr Canyon immer die neuen Modelle präsentiert bzw. wann diese Verfügbar sind? 
Also wann kann man mit den 2019ern ungefähr rechnen?


----------



## fauXpa5 (16. Juli 2018)

Sempiternal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand grob auf dem Schirm zu welcher Zeit im Jahr Canyon immer die neuen Modelle präsentiert bzw. wann diese Verfügbar sind?
> Also wann kann man mit den 2019ern ungefähr rechnen?


Faktisch gibt es keine festen Termine mehr, wann die Modelle vorgestellt werden. Es wird auch nicht jedes Modell für jede Saison verändert. Die Modelle werden verteilt über das Jahr immer mal wieder gelauncht oder auch nur aktualisiert. Bspw. wurde das 2019er Lux vor ein paar Wochen rausgebracht. Andere Modelle haben da einen andere Zyklus.


----------



## filiale (16. Juli 2018)

Sempiternal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand grob auf dem Schirm zu welcher Zeit im Jahr Canyon immer die neuen Modelle präsentiert bzw. wann diese Verfügbar sind?
> Also wann kann man mit den 2019ern ungefähr rechnen?



Es gibt bereits seit einigen Wochen die 2019er Modelle in einigen Bereichen, siehe Homepage. Der Rest folgt keinen klassischen Zyklus mehr wie es in den letzen Jahren der Fall war.


----------



## Sempiternal (17. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich hätte natürlich das Modell dazu schreiben sollen. Es geht um das Sender. Das wurde ja bis jetzt jährlich gepflegt und  die "alten" Modelle wanderten in den Outlet. Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher wann das immer passiert ist!?
Bin mir unsicher ob ich kaufen soll oder noch warten. Ist halt ärgerlich wenn man kauft und 4 Wochen später steht das Bike -500 € im Outlet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theclash (18. Juli 2018)

hallo zusammen. kann mir jemand etwas über dieses rad sagen? habe lange hier und im netz gesucht aber nichts gefunden.
komplett xt-xtr-luise
vielen dank.


----------



## forestrider77 (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

jetzt gibts ja die ganze Zeit Angebote bei Canyon.
Stichwort: Breakaway Sale

Weiß jemand ob es auch bald wieder Angebote bei den "Young Heroes" geben wird?

Will das 24er meinem Sohnemann gönnen.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Schuffa87 (24. Juli 2018)

forestrider77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt gibts ja die ganze Zeit Angebote bei Canyon.
> Stichwort: Breakaway Sale
> ...


Canyon angeschrieben?


----------



## un1e4shed (6. August 2018)

theclash schrieb:


> hallo zusammen. kann mir jemand etwas über dieses rad sagen? habe lange hier und im netz gesucht aber nichts gefunden.
> komplett xt-xtr-luise
> vielen dank.Anhang anzeigen 753563
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 753564



Soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab, hat der Canyon Gründer erst nur einen Fahrradhandel in Koblenz betrieben. Irgendwann hat er dann angefangen "Standardrahmen" zu kaufen und da sein Canyon Label daraufzukleben.
Ich denke das sollte einer dieser Rahmen sein. Also ist vermutlich keine Canyon Eigenentwicklung sondern 0815 China Produkt. Genau sagen, kann das vermutlich nur der Herr Arnold persönlich...


----------



## der_erce (5. September 2018)

Sagt mal, kann mir mal einer sagen, was zur Zeit mit der Hotline von Canyon los ist? Wartezeiten von über einer halben Stunde kenn ich gar nicht. Und davon, dass mal ein Projekt vorwärts geht, davon träum ich gerade noch? Inventur ist doch erst? Urlaubszeit? Urlaubsloch? Urlaubsstress? WOOOOS IS LOOOOOOS??


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Oktober 2018)

Tag zusammen,

wann kommen eigentlich bei Canyon die neuen Modelle für 2019 online? Also in etwa? Wann war es in den vergangenen Jahren immer der Fall?

Gruß und Dank!


----------



## fauXpa5 (5. Oktober 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> wann kommen eigentlich bei Canyon die neuen Modelle für 2019 online? Also in etwa? Wann war es in den vergangenen Jahren immer der Fall?
> 
> Gruß und Dank!


Kurze Antwort: Die neuen Modelle gibt es vereinzelt schon. Außerdem werden die zu keinen festen Terminen mehr veröffentlicht, sondern eher tröpfchenweise.
Auf ein 2019er Neuron warte ich jedoch auch gespannt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Oktober 2018)

Okay danke! Mir geht es eher um das Sender. War ja reduziert, jetzt nicht mehr. Da ist die Frage ob und wann etwas Neues kommt.


----------



## filiale (5. Oktober 2018)

Eigentlich ist die Zeit der Ankündigung schon vorbei (so wie in den lezten Jahren). Da sich aber aufgrund der geänderten Eurobike bei den Herstellern so ziemlich alles geändert hat, gibt es keinen klassischen / typischen Ankündigungzeitraum mehr. Jeder macht es so wie er denkt....einige 2019er Modelle sind ja bereits online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (5. Oktober 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> wann kommen eigentlich bei Canyon die neuen Modelle für 2019 online? Also in etwa? Wann war es in den vergangenen Jahren immer der Fall?
> 
> Gruß und Dank!



Einige 2019er (Lux, Grail und Inflite) gibt es bereits. Der Rest folgt in unregelmäßigen Abständen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Oktober 2018)

Danke!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Oktober 2018)

Info von Canyon:

Die neuen 2019er Modelle unserer Bikes werden im letzten Quartal 2018 gelauncht und anschließend auf unserer Homepage präsentiert.

Einen exakten Termin wann die neuen Sender Modelle verfügbar sein werden, gibt es allerdings zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt noch nicht.


----------



## fauXpa5 (5. Oktober 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Die neuen 2019er Modelle unserer Bikes werden im letzten Quartal 2018 gelauncht


Wenn sich dieser Teil auch auf andere Modelle bezieht, besteht ja noch Hoffnung für ein neues Neuron...und für mich.


----------



## mohlo (5. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt demnächst wohl ein neues Aero-Cockpit für das Speedmax...


----------



## El_Pepe (17. Oktober 2018)

Neuron 2019 seit vergangener Woche online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (17. Oktober 2018)

Haben sie dem Neuron also endlich einen flacheren Lenkwinkel spendiert. Die 69,5 oder 70 Grad die es bis dato hatte waren mMn selbst für ein Tourenbike arg steil und altbacken.


----------



## swindle (14. November 2018)

Blackfriday steht ja kurz bevor. Was denkt ihr, wird Canyon hier Rabatte anbieten? Wie war das in der Vergangenheit? Nachdem die 2019er Torques online sind, würde ich gern zuschlagen. Nur wenn jetzt in einer Woche doch nochmal möglicherweise bessere Preise zu bekommen sind, kann ich das auch abwarten.


----------



## filiale (14. November 2018)

Bei frisch angekündigten Modellen gibt Canyon in aller Regel keinen Nachlass.


----------



## fauXpa5 (27. November 2018)

Hier auch zur Info für alle, die nicht im Neuron Fred mitlesen.
Das neue Neuron Carbon und das Neuron:On sind jetzt online.
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/neuron/
https://www.canyon.com/e-bike/neuron-on/


----------



## boarderking (6. Dezember 2018)

Strive?


----------



## mohlo (6. Dezember 2018)

boarderking schrieb:


> Strive?


*100%*


----------



## Sasch2104 (14. Januar 2019)

Wollte mir jetzt ein Strive bestellen. Denke aber da wird demnächst noch ein Update kommen. Werde doch wohl noch warten.


----------



## Dot (26. September 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ab wann es die neuen 2020er Hardtailmodelle geben wird? Ist da schon etwas bekannt? 

LG.


----------



## AtosRider (2. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hatte am Wochenende einen kleinen Umfaller auf dem Trail. Leider ist blöderweise mein Canyon Strive auf einen Stein umgekippt.
Folgendes Schadenbild ist dadurch entstanden.
Was meint ihr dazu? Für mich sieht es so aus als ob nur der Lack ab ist.
Hab bisschen bedenken, ist mein erstes Carbon-Bike


----------



## Domowoi (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich sehe das genauso wie du, ich würde sagen das ist nur der Lack. Wenn du bisschen drauf rum klopfst und drückst, klingt es dann anders als die umgebenden Bereiche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (3. Oktober 2019)

...und ob richtig stehst, sagt dir nur das Licht, ääh, CT!


----------



## AtosRider (3. Oktober 2019)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genauso wie du, ich würde sagen das ist nur der Lack. Wenn du bisschen drauf rum klopfst und drückst, klingt es dann anders als die umgebenden Bereiche?



Kein Unterschied festzustellen.


----------



## Domowoi (4. Oktober 2019)

Also ich würds weiterhin fahren aber ich glaube Canyon macht dir auch einen CT-Scan wenn du es einsendest. Kostet vermutlich ein paar Euro...


----------



## der_erce (7. Oktober 2019)

Wenn du es einschickst, plane Zeit mit ein. Mein Ticket geht gerade in Monat #3. und aktuell hängt mein Rahmen wieder mal im Bermudadreieck Neuwied! Was ist das Problem dort? Keine Leute? Zu wenig Leute für Zuviel Pakete? Ich raff es nicht. Und das seit ich Canyon Bikes habe. Wahnsinn. 
was mich am meisten grad nervt, ist der immense Zeitverlust im Mailverkehr. Drei Woche Zeit verballert, bis jemand von „willst du den Rahmen oder das Bike schicken“ bis „hier ist sein Rücksendeschein. Und ich hab direkt geantwortet. Jetzt geht mein geplanter Urlaub flöten!


----------



## Damba (1. November 2019)

Eine Frage,unzwar ob beim Spectral 2016 7.0 Rahmen wirklich nur Dämpfer mit Einbaulängen von 190mm x 51mm reinpassen oder auch andere und wenn ja dann welche
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Damba (1. November 2019)

Mein Canyon Spectral 7.0 2016 mit 160mm Pike und Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir
Sram Guide RSC und Sram Gx 1x11


----------



## el martn (1. November 2019)

Kurze Antwort: 
Ja, es passt nur diese Länge.

Und Psst, es gibt auch einen Gesprächskreis mit dem Titel _"Canyon Spectral AL 2015 / 2016 / 2017"_


----------



## Pixelsign (7. November 2019)

Wurde kürzlich auf dem Instagram/Facebook Kanal von mtb-news gepostet. Hat jemand ne Ahnung   ? Oder einfach nur die 2020er Neuron Modelle?


----------



## ilfer (25. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen! Ich suche einige Ersatzteile für die Umrüstung eines gebraucht gekauften Canyon Nerve AL. Aktuell ist hinten eine Schnellspanner-Achse verbaut:

Schaltauge 26 für SRAM
Steckachse 12x142 
Steckachsen-Adapter für den Hinterbau E172-14
4 Satellite Clip 
Kann mir da jemand mit aushelfen? Habt ihr davon was rumliegen?
Meldet Euch gerne mal mit Preisvorstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. Januar 2020)

Warum bestellst Du es nicht bei Canyon ? Schon angefragt via Chat und dem BOM ?


----------



## ilfer (26. Januar 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Warum bestellst Du es nicht bei Canyon ? Schon angefragt via Chat und dem BOM ?


Nein, noch nicht angefragt. Die Steckachse und den Adapter finde ich zumindest nicht in dem Canyon Shop!


----------



## filiale (26. Januar 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Nein, noch nicht angefragt. Die Steckachse und den Adapter finde ich zumindest nicht in dem Canyon Shop!



Den gibt es auch nicht im Shop, daher schrieb ich, dass Du das nur per Chat oder email Anfrage bestellen kannst. Dazu am Besten die Teilenummer aus dem BOM im Vorfeld raussuchen. Sortiert nach Baujahr (das hast Du bei Deiner Anfrage nicht angegeben):





__





						null
					

Hier findest du Explosionszeichnungen von deinem Bike mit allen Anbauteilen.




					www.canyon.com


----------



## dupree (18. Februar 2020)

Hallo in die Runde, hoffe ich bin mit meiner Frage hier richtig.

Bisher bin ich mit allen Bikes von Cannondale bis Specialized (29er Hardtails) immer eine M gefahren.
Canyons Größenrechner sagt mir für das Grand Canyon Model jedoch Größe S soll passend sein.
Meine Daten: 1,73 m / Schrittlänge 79 cm

Fallen die Canyons den so anders aus? Zumal als S gibts ja nur 27,5!
Hat jemand mit ähnlichen Maßen ein Grand Canyon in M unterm Hintern?

cheers


----------



## Sepp90 (18. Februar 2020)

Ich würde ein M nehmen.
Bin mit 170 und SL 80 bei Canyon auch zwischen Größe S und M und habe mein S Rad nach einem Jahr wieder verkauft, weil es mir letzten Endes doch zu klein war. Wobei das letzten Endes auch etwas Geschmackssache ist.
Falls dir M zu lang sein sollte, kannst du ja immernoch nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren.
Kannst du dort nicht mal zum Probefahren hin? Oder Alternativ die Geo-Daten deiner bisherigen Räder mit dem Grand Canyon vergleichen um die Größe besser abschätzen zu können


----------



## dupree (18. Februar 2020)

Sepp90 schrieb:


> Ich würde ein M nehmen.
> Bin mit 170 und SL 80 bei Canyon auch zwischen Größe S und M und habe mein S Rad nach einem Jahr wieder verkauft, weil es mir letzten Endes doch zu klein war. Wobei das letzten Endes auch etwas Geschmackssache ist.
> Falls dir M zu lang sein sollte, kannst du ja immernoch nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren.
> Kannst du dort nicht mal zum Probefahren hin? Oder Alternativ die Geo-Daten deiner bisherigen Räder mit dem Grand Canyon vergleichen um die Größe besser abschätzen zu können



Probefahren bzw. die Zentrale ist zu weit weg. Die Daten passen eigentlich schon im Vergleich zu den "alten' Rädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2020)

hier stand Unfug


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2020)

erledigt


----------



## Sepp90 (19. Februar 2020)

Es geht hier um das Grand Canyon, nicht um das Grail, und da ist ein "normales" tapered Steuerrohr verbaut und ein "normaler" 1 1/8 Vorbau. Bei Größe M ein 60mm Vorbau


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2020)

Oh entschuldigung, mein Fehler, hab ich falsch gelesen.


----------



## dupree (19. Februar 2020)

Moin, Danke für die Antworten. Meine Frage hat sich erledigt, ich habe falsch gemessen...sorry. Schrittlänge ist 84 und da haut das System auch die M raus. Sorry für die "Aufregung".  
cheers


----------



## 0rcus (7. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir gerade einen G5 Vorbau in der Enduro-Variante in Sandwich-Bauweise zugelegt. Laut eingelaserter Aufschrift, den Bildern auf der Canyon-Homepage und der Beschreibung in der Produktvorstellung hier auf MTB-News soll der Vorbau über einen Länge von 40/50mm (meiner hat 50mm) und einen Rise von "5mm" verfügen. Letzteres war u.a. ein Grund für die Entscheidung für den Vorbau, da ich mein Cockpit etwas anheben wollte und ich schon einen Lenker mit 38mm Rise fahre und auch mein Gabelschaft nichts mehr hergibt. 

Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass der Vorbau - obwohl es auf ihm draufsteht (!) - über keinerlei Rise verfügt. 





Ich habe ihn mehrmals vermessen. Die Aussparung für den Lenker liegt genau in der Mitte und der Gabelschaft wird exakt rechtwinklig zur flachen Unterseite des Vorbaus eingeführt (die Oberseite ist leicht gewölbt - deswegen schaut die Ahead-Kappe rechts etwas weniger heraus).

Der Vorbau hat definitiv keinen Rise! 

Kennt jemand das Problem? Hat jemand schon mal bei Canyon nachgefragt? Was sagt Canyon dazu? Warum steht da etwas Falsches auf der Homepage und sogar auf dem Vorbau selbst?!


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. März 2020)

Wenn mich meine Augen nicht täuschen, ist der "kreisförmige Aufsatz" oben links dicker als rechts. Was mich vermuten lässt, dass die Achse der Bohrung für den Gabelschaft nicht senkrecht zur unteren Auflagefläche verläuft. somit können die 5 mm Rise über den winkel und die Vorbaulänge erzeugt werden.

Wissen tue ich es leider nicht.



0rcus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir gerade einen G5 Vorbau in der Enduro-Variante in Sandwich-Bauweise zugelegt. Laut eingelaserter Aufschrift, den Bildern auf der Canyon-Homepage und der Beschreibung in der Produktvorstellung hier auf MTB-News soll der Vorbau über einen Länge von 40/50mm (meiner hat 50mm) und einen Rise von "5mm" verfügen. Letzteres war u.a. ein Grund für die Entscheidung für den Vorbau, da ich mein Cockpit etwas anheben wollte und ich schon einen Lenker mit 38mm Rise fahre und auch mein Gabelschaft nichts mehr hergibt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Catweazle81 (8. März 2020)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Wenn mich meine Augen nicht täuschen, ist der "kreisförmige Aufsatz" oben links dicker als rechts. Was mich vermuten lässt, dass die Achse der Bohrung für den Gabelschaft nicht senkrecht zur unteren Auflagefläche verläuft. somit können die 5 mm Rise über den winkel und die Vorbaulänge erzeugt werden.
> 
> Wissen tue ich es leider nicht.


??


----------



## 0rcus (9. März 2020)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Wenn mich meine Augen nicht täuschen, ist der "kreisförmige Aufsatz" oben links dicker als rechts. Was mich vermuten lässt, dass die Achse der Bohrung für den Gabelschaft nicht senkrecht zur unteren Auflagefläche verläuft. somit können die 5 mm Rise über den winkel und die Vorbaulänge erzeugt werden.
> 
> Wissen tue ich es leider nicht.





Catweazle81 schrieb:


> ??



Nein, das hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben:



0rcus schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn mehrmals vermessen. Die Aussparung für den Lenker liegt genau in der Mitte und der Gabelschaft wird exakt rechtwinklig zur flachen Unterseite des Vorbaus eingeführt (die Oberseite ist leicht gewölbt - deswegen schaut die Ahead-Kappe rechts etwas weniger heraus).



Die leicht gewölbte Oberseite ist in der Mitte einfach etwas dicker. Damit die Ahead-Kappe flach aufliegt, ist sie zur Mitte hin leicht versenkt (ca 1/2mm)

Ich dachte aber bei Betrachtung der Bilder vor dem Kauf zuerst auch, dass der Vorbau geneigt auf dem Gabelschaft sitzt... tut er aber nicht

Der Vorbau hat definitiv keinen Rise. Das sieht man auch eingebaut sehr deutlich. Die flache Unterseite steht exakt senkrecht zum Gabelschaft. Damit man 5mm Rise hinbekäme müsste der Gabelschaft um ca. 6° geneigt sein - ist er aber nicht.


----------



## slowbeat (6. April 2020)

Was baut Canyon denn da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. April 2020)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1011022
> Was baut Canyon denn da?



Die bauen ab. Da stand ein Zelt weil wegen eines Wasserschadens ein Teil der Belegschaft temporär umziehen mußte.


----------



## el martn (6. April 2020)

Das "Wasserschaden" Zelt ist schon seit mindestens zwei Wochen weg.


----------



## slowbeat (11. April 2020)

Sieht eher aus wie ein neuer showroom. Die alte Ausstellung ist ja eher eng gestrickt.


----------



## DailyRaider (23. April 2020)

Gibts die Wartezimmer Threads eigentlich noch?


----------



## marc9999 (23. April 2020)

Moin zusammen,

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Geht um mein 2013 Nerve Al+ 7.0. wollte es eventuell verkaufen und würde gerne eure Einschätzung bzgl Preis hören.

Verändert wurden:

Bremsen shimano deore xt, RockShox pike und RockShox Monarch RL. Ansonsten halt die üblichen Verschleißteile.

Beste Grüße

Marc


----------



## ziploader (4. Mai 2020)

Wann erweitert Canyon denn sein Callcenter. Aktuell vergeht mir eher die Lust etwas zu bestellen.
Onlinesupport ja, aber dann sollten sie auch erreichbar sein. Das Problem besteht ja nicht seit gestern. ;-)


----------



## Wayry (7. Mai 2020)

Sind die Fahrräder bei Canyon plötzlich alle teurer geworden? 
Zumindest das Grail 6.0 kostet auf einmal 100€ mehr und ich meinte auch die anderen Preise wurden angezog


----------



## Tbuschi (7. Mai 2020)

Wayry schrieb:


> Sind die Fahrräder bei Canyon plötzlich alle teurer geworden?
> Zumindest das Grail 6.0 kostet auf einmal 100€ mehr und ich meinte auch die anderen Preise wurden angezog



Ja das Pathlite On 7.0 ist über Nacht auch um 300€ gestiegen meinte ein Freund. Der wollte nochmal drüber schlafen bevor er es bestellt und schwups waren es dann mal mehr Euronen.
Das Spectral ist auch in manchen Austattungen um 300€ gestiegen.


----------



## Roman441 (7. Mai 2020)

Jo Neuron AL ist auch 100€ nach oben gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelala (13. Mai 2020)

Neuron AL +100€
Die gestiegene Nachfrage scheint das zu rechtfertigen....


----------



## Wayry (14. Mai 2020)

Auf Nachfrage zu der Preiserhöhung habe ich folge Antwort bekommen;

Aufgrund der aktuellen Lage um die Corona-Pandemie kam es in der Lieferkette von Rahmen und Komponenten für unser Werk in Koblenz teils zu erheblichen Unterbrechungen. Wir arbeiten hart daran, diese Lieferungen zu beschleunigen und sicherzustellen, dass wir die entsprechenden Produkte für unsere Kunden zur Saison verfügbar haben. Leider ist diese Beschleunigung der Bestellungen und Lieferungen von unseren Zustellern mit erheblich höheren Kosten verbunden. Wir versuchen bestmöglich, jegliche Änderung der Canyon Preisgestaltung zu minimieren. Leider müssen wir bei einigen, aber sehr wenigen Fällen die Preise erhöhen, um die entstehenden Kosten auszugleichen.

Wir haben uns bei Canyon mit dem Geschäftsmodell „Direktvertrieb“ immer darauf konzentriert, das beste Fahrrad zum besten Preis anzubieten. Dies ist ein Kernwert von Canyon und wir arbeiten jeden Tag hart daran, dass dieser Wert in jedem Produkt, das wir verkaufen, enthalten ist.


----------



## swindle (14. Mai 2020)

Mal sehen wie sich die Preise ändern wenn alles wieder "normal" ist


----------



## Tbuschi (14. Mai 2020)

swindle schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie sich die Preise ändern wenn alles wieder "normal" ist



Da werden Sie nochmal steigen, vermute ich.


----------



## filiale (14. Mai 2020)

Die werden die Preise beibehalten, so wie bei anderen Firmen in der Wirtschaft auch. Der Ausfall soll kompensiert werden.

höher, weiter , schneller...so ist das in unserer kranken Welt.


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Mai 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Die werden die Preise beibehalten, so wie bei anderen Firmen in der Wirtschaft auch. Der Ausfall soll kompensiert werden.
> 
> höher, weiter , schneller...so ist das in unserer kranken Welt.


Glaub Nicolai waren die einzigen die Preise aufgrund von günstigeren Lieferanten an den Kunden weitergegeben haben. 

Wann kommt denn das neue Sender offiziell ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalisNobbs (1. Juni 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Die werden die Preise beibehalten, so wie bei anderen Firmen in der Wirtschaft auch. Der Ausfall soll kompensiert werden.
> 
> höher, weiter , schneller...so ist das in unserer kranken Welt.



Ich komme aus dem Flugzeugbau, wegen der "Pandemie"  wurde unsere Abteilung  in 2 Gruppen geteilt, und ein 2 Schicht Modell eingeführt.

Die Mehrkosten trägt der Kunde.

Ob die Maßnahmen für eine "Pandemie" Gerechtfertigt sind muss jeder selbst Beurteilen,
die Folgen/Kosten, muss immer die Bevölkerung tragen.


----------



## SoLong (2. Juni 2020)

Ich habe eine Frage zur Vorkasse-Zahlung. Ich werde ja mit der Bestellung aufgefordert 14 Tage vor dem prognostizierten Liefertermin zu überweisen (bei mir Ende Juli). Wie ist das, falls das Rad eher bzw. später zur Verfügung stehen sollte? Bekommt man dann eine Info von Canyon? Oder hat man dann einfach Pech, im ersten Fall, dass man das Rad definitv nicht eher bekommt und im zweiten, dass Canyon das Geld hat und die Lieferung sich stark verzögert?


----------



## Newmi (7. Juni 2020)

Ich hätte auch ne Frage zur Vorkasse-Zahlung:
Roadlite bestellt (sofort lieferbar) und auch gleich das Geld überwiesen. Kommt da nochmal ne Info, das die Kohle angekommen ist? In der Bestellübersicht ist das ja nicht ersichtlich, und die Überweisung ist jetzt auch schon neun Tage her!


----------



## euro910 (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Canyon Fahrer,
Arbeitskollege hat sich ein Neuron:On bestellt
kann mir einer sagen welchen Achsadapter er benötigt, um für einen Croozer Anhänger die Kupplung zu montieren?

Danke und Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Tbuschi (12. Juni 2020)

euro910 schrieb:


> Hallo Canyon Fahrer,
> Arbeitskollege hat sich ein Neuron:On bestellt
> kann mir einer sagen welchen Achsadapter er benötigt, um für einen Croozer Anhänger die Kupplung zu montieren?
> 
> ...



Ich habe eine Steckachse,Croozer, in L 174-180, TP 1,75mm wurde für eine 12×148 Steckachse benutzt. 
Diese würde ich verkaufen.
Das Neuron ON sollte auch eine 12*148 Steckachse haben, somit meine ich die würde passen.


----------



## euro910 (12. Juni 2020)

bekommst gleich eine PN


----------



## Niniobravo (14. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute, 
kann es sein dass Canyon die Mwst-Reduzierung beim Zubehör auf den alten Preis aufgeschlagen hat?
der Lenker kostet jetzt statt 49 nun 53 €.
grüsse
Roland


----------



## filiale (14. Juli 2020)

Kann schon sein, wäre nicht der einzige Hersteller in Deutschland der sowas macht.


----------



## Vicking91 (17. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier und stark am überlegen mir ein Canyon Torque 5.0 oder ein Spectral 5.0 zu kaufen, tendiere aber eher zum Torque. Nu ist ja aber erstmal alles Ausverkauft und der Kundendienst antwortet nicht auf meine Anfrage wann denn vielleicht wieder was lieferbar ist. Hat von euch zufällig jemand eine Antwort auf die Frage?


----------



## BikeKrueger (17. Juli 2020)

Vicking91 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier und stark am überlegen mir ein Canyon Torque 5.0 oder ein Spectral 5.0 zu kaufen, tendiere aber eher zum Torque. Nu ist ja aber erstmal alles Ausverkauft und der Kundendienst antwortet nicht auf meine Anfrage wann denn vielleicht wieder was lieferbar ist. Hat von euch zufällig jemand eine Antwort auf die Frage?



Ich befürchte auf diese Frage wird hier auch keiner eine wirklich hilfreiche Antwort haben. Ich nehme sogar an Canyon selbst hat da noch keinen verlässlichen Termin. Schließlich ist die Versorgungskette recht komplex und von der aktuellen weltweiten Lage unabdingbar beeinflusst. 

Mit etwas Pech kommen bestimmte Modelle dieses Jahr möglicherweise auch gar nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vicking91 (18. Juli 2020)

Wie der Zufall so will habe ich heute prompt die Antwort erhalten. Leider können sie keinen Auskunft geben wann denn auch nur ansatzweise damit zu rechnen ist. Sehr schade, da wird das dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr mit dem neuen Bike?


----------



## BikeKrueger (18. Juli 2020)

Vicking91 schrieb:


> Wie der Zufall so will habe ich heute prompt die Antwort erhalten. Leider können sie keinen Auskunft geben wann denn auch nur ansatzweise damit zu rechnen ist. Sehr schade, da wird das dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr mit dem neuen Bike?



Wenn es nicht unbedingt Canyon sein muss schau doch mal bei Propain rein. Das Spindrift hat auf der Seite 50 Werktage Lieferzeit. Klar, das sind gute 2,5 Monate aber immernoch besser September als 2021 wer weiß wann.


----------



## Vicking91 (18. Juli 2020)

Danke für den Tipp, hab mal nachgeguckt. Bike ist an sich echt nice aber leider etwas teurer und die Ausstattung dafür etwas magerer.


----------



## BikeKrueger (18. Juli 2020)

Vicking91 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, hab mal nachgeguckt. Bike ist an sich echt nice aber leider etwas teurer und die Ausstattung dafür etwas magerer.



Das Spindrift hat in der Grundausstattung doch immerhin ne GX Vollausstattung statt SX und ansonsten sehe ich da jetzt kaum große Unterschiede zum Torque AL 5.0. gut es fehlt die Variostütze aber das ist natürlich auch immer ein Teil das ungewollt in die Binsen gehen kann. 

Wenn du es natürlich nicht eilig hast, sparst du bis zum Saisonwechsel noch ein paar Taler und schlägst dann direkt eine Nummer höher zu.


----------



## MauriceBerg (10. August 2020)

Da der Canyon Support ja momentan total überfordert ist stelle ich meine Frage mal hier: Mein Rad muss zur Reparatur zu Canyon nach Koblenz. Ist es ein Problem wenn ich nur den Rahmen und die zu reparierenden  Teile dort abgebe? Oder wollen die immer das komplette Rad, egal was dran getan werden muss?

Grüße


----------



## Mecka-Joe (10. August 2020)

Was muss den repariert werden ?


----------



## MauriceBerg (11. August 2020)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Was muss den repariert werden ?


Der Dämpfer im Rahmen lässt sich nicht ausbauen, denke das Gewinde ist kaputt. Dann sollen noch die  Lager überprüft werden. Federgabel und Dämpfer sollen zusammen zum service.


----------



## tokioe (25. September 2020)

Etwas doofe Frage, mein Nachbar hat ein Rad bei Canyon bestellt, welches Anfang nächstes Jahr geliefert werden soll. Jetzt läuft es Coronabedingt beruflich nicht so top für ihn, so dass er mit dem Gedanken spielt, das Rad zu stornieren. Die Bestellung liegt schon länger als 14 Tage zurück und er meinte, dass er nichts in den AGBs finden konnte. Jetzt möchte er sich erstmas informieren, bevor er an Canyon rantritt.  Da ich ihm beim Bestellen und bei der Auswahl des Rades behilflich war, habe ich ihm versprochen, dass ich mich Versuche schlau zu machen. Ist es möglich sein Rad jederzeit, bevor es ausgeliefert wurde, zu stornieren?


----------



## xMARTINx (25. September 2020)

Hm denke nicht da man ja einen Vertrag eingeht. 
Sinnvollste wäre wohl einfach sich bei Canyon zu melden und versuchen auf Kulanz zu hoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeKrueger (25. September 2020)

tokioe schrieb:


> Etwas doofe Frage, mein Nachbar hat ein Rad bei Canyon bestellt, welches Anfang nächstes Jahr geliefert werden soll. Jetzt läuft es Coronabedingt beruflich nicht so top für ihn, so dass er mit dem Gedanken spielt, das Rad zu stornieren. Die Bestellung liegt schon länger als 14 Tage zurück und er meinte, dass er nichts in den AGBs finden konnte. Jetzt möchte er sich erstmas informieren, bevor er an Canyon rantritt.  Da ich ihm beim Bestellen und bei der Auswahl des Rades behilflich war, habe ich ihm versprochen, dass ich mich Versuche schlau zu machen. Ist es möglich sein Rad jederzeit, bevor es ausgeliefert wurde, zu stornieren?


Ist möglich, du hast ab Lieferung 2 Wochen Widerrufsrecht im Onlinehandel. Davor kannst du deinen Auftrag regulär stornieren, solange die Ware noch nicht in den Versand gegangen ist.

Canyon ist zudem recht kulant.


----------



## tokioe (25. September 2020)

BikeKrueger schrieb:


> Ist möglich, du hast ab Lieferung 2 Wochen Widerrufsrecht im Onlinehandel. Davor kannst du deinen Auftrag regulär stornieren, solange die Ware noch nicht in den Versand gegangen ist.
> 
> Canyon ist zudem recht kulant.





xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hm denke nicht da man ja einen Vertrag eingeht.
> 
> Sinnvollste wäre wohl einfach sich bei Canyon zu melden und versuchen auf Kulanz zu hoffen




Danke euch beiden


----------



## BikeKrueger (25. September 2020)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hm denke nicht da man ja einen Vertrag eingeht.
> Sinnvollste wäre wohl einfach sich bei Canyon zu melden und versuchen auf Kulanz zu hoffen



Der Vertrag gilt erst bei Auslieferung als beiderseitig erfüllt, daher beginnt auch erst ab da die Widerrufsfrist. Sonst hättest du ja keine Zeit das Produkt zu prüfen.


----------



## filiale (25. September 2020)

tokioe schrieb:


> Etwas doofe Frage, mein Nachbar hat ein Rad bei Canyon bestellt, welches Anfang nächstes Jahr geliefert werden soll. Jetzt läuft es Coronabedingt beruflich nicht so top für ihn, so dass er mit dem Gedanken spielt, das Rad zu stornieren. Die Bestellung liegt schon länger als 14 Tage zurück und er meinte, dass er nichts in den AGBs finden konnte. Jetzt möchte er sich erstmas informieren, bevor er an Canyon rantritt.  Da ich ihm beim Bestellen und bei der Auswahl des Rades behilflich war, habe ich ihm versprochen, dass ich mich Versuche schlau zu machen. Ist es möglich sein Rad jederzeit, bevor es ausgeliefert wurde, zu stornieren?



Ja kannst Du auch 4 oder 6 Wochen noch nach der Bestellung kostenlos bei Canyon stornieren.


----------



## tokioe (25. September 2020)

Super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort an alle. Hoffen wir, dass es nicht soweit kommt und alles wieder in die richtige Bahn gelangt.


----------



## CedricLeuschner (23. November 2020)

Mahlzeit!
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das neue Sender CFR zu kaufen.
Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich mir bei der Größe nicht ganz sicher bin ich bin 1,82m groß und damit könnte ich von der Tabelle her größe M und L fahren. Das M ist ja ein Mulletbike, das man mit Flipchip soweit ich weis auf ein reines 29er umrüsten kann und das L hat soweit ich gelesen habe keinen Flipchip mehr und ist ein reines 29er.
Meine Fragen wären jetzt:
1. Was sind die Vorteile/Nachteile von Größeren Bikes oder kleineren?
2. Wie sehr schränken 29er bei Canyon die Bewegungsfreiheit ein
3. Wenn ich jetzt das M vom Fukuhila Bike auf ein 29er umrüste ist dann das Federverhalten und generell das Verhalten des Bikes schlechter als bei standartmäßigen 29ern?


Schonmal im Voraus vielen dank für die Antwort/en.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (2. Dezember 2020)

CedricLeuschner schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das neue Sender CFR zu kaufen.
> Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich mir bei der Größe nicht ganz sicher bin ich bin 1,82m groß und damit könnte ich von der Tabelle her größe M und L fahren. Das M ist ja ein Mulletbike, das man mit Flipchip soweit ich weis auf ein reines 29er umrüsten kann und das L hat soweit ich gelesen habe keinen Flipchip mehr und ist ein reines 29er.
> Meine Fragen wären jetzt:
> ...


Kann man das Bike überhaupt komplett auf 29 umbauen? Das würde ich mal hinterfragen.
Ansonsten ist ein kleineres Bike für dich wohl deutlich wendiger. Du wirst es, je nach Können, besser unter dir bewegen können. Das längere Bike dagegen ist etwas laufruhiger und auf Speed einfach effektiver. Dafür "sperriger" im direkten Vergleich zu einer kleineren Rahmengröße.
Was die Bewegungsfreiheit angeht - keine Ahnung. Bin noch kein 29er gefahren. Reizt mich sehr das Thema. Aber ich hab keine Ahnung.


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Dezember 2020)

Der Hinterbau ist doch immer gleich, sollte eigentlich problemlos auch als volles 29er fahrbar sein genau wie eigentlich alles grössen auch als Mullet möglich sein müssten. Diese Limitierung bei den Größen ist doch eh bekloppt, ein L.fahrer möchte evtl ja auch Mullet, gar nicht so abwegig


----------



## der_erce (3. Dezember 2020)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau ist doch immer gleich, sollte eigentlich problemlos auch als volles 29er fahrbar sein genau wie eigentlich alles grössen auch als Mullet möglich sein müssten. Diese Limitierung bei den Größen ist doch eh bekloppt, ein L.fahrer möchte evtl ja auch Mullet, gar nicht so abwegig


Ja wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht ob das 29er reinpasst.


----------



## CedricLeuschner (4. Dezember 2020)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau ist doch immer gleich, sollte eigentlich problemlos auch als volles 29er fahrbar sein genau wie eigentlich alles grössen auch als Mullet möglich sein müssten. Diese Limitierung bei den Größen ist doch eh bekloppt, ein L.fahrer möchte evtl ja auch Mullet, gar nicht so abwegig


Ich weis nicht, ob das beim L bike dann noch mit der Tretlagerhöhe passen würde, wenn man das als Mullet fahren würde


----------



## Riechbert (21. Dezember 2020)

Hey,
Ich überlege mir das neue Spectral 29 zu holen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem DPX2 Dämpfer für Fahrer um die 95 kg? Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Solar86 (28. Dezember 2020)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht ob das 29er reinpasst.


Passt nicht. Brauchst einen neuen Hinterbau fürs cfr. Soll evtl noch als Zubehör Teil kommen.


----------



## Schweigi97 (11. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
ich will bei meinen Torque Al 5.0 2020 die Lager tauschen.
Gibt es eine Liste wo alle Lager aufgelistet sind die ich bestellen muss?

Ich brauch auch noch die Schrauben 11,12,13 wie auf der Abbildung.
Ein Set nur mit den Schrauben gibt es lt. Canyon nicht, ich müsste
noch andere dazu nehmen. Hat wer einen Tipp wo ich nur diese herbekomme?

Schonmal im Voraus vielen Dank!


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2021)

Schrauben sind Modellspezifisch und gibt es daher nur beim Hersteller, also Canyon. Wenn es diese nur als Set gibt, geht es eben nicht anders.
Lager kannst Du überall kaufen, wenn Du die Abmaße kennst.


----------



## thor2211 (11. Februar 2021)

laut mtb news ist Canyon beim Service laut Umfrage auf Platz 1.
Ich lach mich tot...


----------



## JensDey (11. Februar 2021)

thor2211 schrieb:


> frage


stellungsproblem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CCommuter (7. März 2021)

Hallo ihrs, kann mir einer einen Fahrradständer für das Commuter 6.0 2020 empfehlen?
Ich ärgere mich schon, dass ich es letztes Jahr September gekauft habe und jetzt eine neue Version mit passendem Ständer rausgekommen ist.. (auch noch günstiger...)


----------



## MTBneuling (11. März 2021)

Weiß jemand warum Canyon diese Woche nur noch Bestellugen für verfügbare Modelle aufnimmt? Überall sonst steht nur ein Verfügbarkeitsdatum und "Benachrichtigt mich".


----------



## Charvel (11. Mai 2021)

Wie dramatisch ist das denn jetzt wirklich mit Canyon?

Eventuell werde ich mir das Grand Canyon 8 als erstes Bike holen, aber was man hier so im Forum liest hat mir das etwas madig gemacht.

Aber eigentlich ist der Preis-Leistungsvorteil in diesem unteren Preissegment doch so stark dass es den nicht vorhandenen Service wieder ausgleicht. Ich mein, selbst wenn es mir den kompletten Rahmen zerschießt und mir jegliche Garantie verwehrt wird, bei BD gibts zB den Jealous Rahmen für 300€ den ich dann einfach einbauen kann - das ist auch in etwa die Menge Geld die ich beim Canyonkauf am Anfang (1400€) einspare, verglichen zB mit dem Specialized Chisel für 1700€. Ähnlich für alles weitere was schiefgehen kann, ich sehe da so eine Art eingebautes fix-it-yourself Budget.

Ich bin handwerklich fit und bastle eh gern an meinen Hobby-Schätzen, also würde ich so oder so eher selbst Hand anlegen als irgendwas irgendwohin zu schicken und Monate zu warten.

Ja ich weiß ich rede es mir schön  aber ich denke in dieser günstigen Kategorie ist das noch nicht so schlimm. Wenn ich mir mal ein feineres Radl kaufe werde ich das kritischer sehen.


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2021)

Charvel schrieb:


> Wie dramatisch ist das denn jetzt wirklich mit Canyon?
> 
> Aber eigentlich ist der Preis-Leistungsvorteil in diesem unteren Preissegment doch so stark dass es den nicht vorhandenen Service wieder ausgleicht.



Das ist vermutlich die Denkweise von einem Großteil der Canyon Käufer. Bis zum Zeitpunkt wenn Du den Service mal wirklich brauchst, mitten in der Saison oder kurz vor dem Urlaub.


----------



## Charvel (11. Mai 2021)

Ja aber als Einsteiger für den ein paar hundert Euro mehr oder weniger eben wirklich ausschlaggebend sind ist die Denkweise auch okay, finde ich.

Gibt es eigentlich auch positive Erfahrungen? So zur Abwechslung


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2021)

Charvel schrieb:


> Ja aber als Einsteiger für den ein paar hundert Euro mehr oder weniger eben wirklich ausschlaggebend sind ist die Denkweise auch okay, finde ich.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich auch positive Erfahrungen? So zur Abwechslung



Das hat nix mit Einsteiger zu tun. Ein paar hundert Euro sind für jeden viel Geld. Hast Du ein zweites Rad wenn das GC mal stehen bleiben muß ? Wie lange noch gibt es das Radon für 300 Euro ? Der Preis ist nur eine Momentaufnahme. Günstiger wird es bestimmt nicht, eher teurer. Bei Radon ist der Service um Welten besser. Wenn Du ein Jealous kaufen würdest, warum nicht gleich ein ganzes Rad ? P/L ist gleich oder besser als bei Canyon. Das Spezi Mondpreise erhebt ist bekannt.

Klar gibt es positive Erfahrungen. Aber die werden bekanntlich nicht in einem Forum veröffentlicht. Wenn alles gut läuft, wozu soll man sich hier melden ? Hier sucht man ja nach Rat und Tips wenn es klemmt. Entsprechend sind die Tendenzen zu erkennen.

Wende Dich doch mal mit einer Frage über Chat, Telefon oder email an Canyon bzgl. Deines GC. Dann siehste wie es läuft. Oder traust Du Dich nicht weil Du sonst die Wahrheit erfährst


----------



## Charvel (11. Mai 2021)

Gegen Radon spricht eigentlich nur dass ich es nicht testen kann. Canyon schon, Koblenz ist nicht weit.

Und das Cragger, was so das Gegenstück zum GC wäre, wird nicht in XL produziert. Das Jealous wäre tatsächlich auch ein Favorit. Müsste halt den Dropper nachrüsten, und ich weiß nicht ob die Gabel nicht ein bisschen zu schwach für Trails ist, das GC hat ein Stück mehr Federweg.



filiale schrieb:


> Wende Dich doch mal mit einer Frage über Chat, Telefon oder email an Canyon bzgl. Deines GC. Dann siehste wie es läuft. Oder traust Du Dich nicht weil Du sonst die Wahrheit erfährst


Doch doch, ich hatte schon vor zwei Wochen mal geschrieben wegen ner Detailfrage über das Rad. Was ich bisher zurückbekommen habe war 1. die Frage ob ich überhaupt noch eine Antwort will, mit Link zum Schließen der Anfrage und 2. wie zufrieden ich mit dem Support bin. Also es ist nicht so als würde ich die Problematik nicht sehen 

Währenddessen kann ich bei Radon mit einer Verzögerung von nur ein paar Stunden mit einem kompetenten Mitarbeiter chatten. Das war mir schon sympathisch. Keine Ahnung, vielleicht wirds ja am Ende doch das Jealous - so wie die Lieferzeiten sind hab ich ja eh genug Zeit zum Überlegen 



filiale schrieb:


> Klar gibt es positive Erfahrungen. Aber die werden bekanntlich nicht in einem Forum veröffentlicht. Wenn alles gut läuft, wozu soll man sich hier melden ? Hier sucht man ja nach Rat und Tips wenn es klemmt. Entsprechend sind die Tendenzen zu erkennen.


Und genau deshalb versuche ich das auch für mich zu relativieren.


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2021)

Charvel schrieb:


> Gegen Radon spricht eigentlich nur dass ich es nicht testen kann. Canyon schon, Koblenz ist nicht weit.
> 
> Und das Cragger, was so das Gegenstück zum GC wäre, wird nicht in XL produziert. Das Jealous wäre tatsächlich auch ein Favorit. Müsste halt den Dropper nachrüsten, und ich weiß nicht ob die Gabel nicht ein bisschen zu schwach für Trails ist, das GC hat ein Stück mehr Federweg.
> 
> ...



Du kannst doch das Cragger nicht mit einem GC oder Jealous vergleichen. Du müßtest nach dem Canyon Stoic schauen.


----------



## JensDey (11. Mai 2021)

Charvel schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch positive Erfahrungen? So zur Abwechslung


Mal so, mal so.
Es schreiben hier ja auch nicht viele über den lokalen Händler xy, der von Marke z irgendein Teil nicht bekommt, weil er völlig überlastet ist.
Canyon ist Lieferant und Service-Point in einem. Das darf man nicht vergessen.


Charvel schrieb:


> Koblenz ist nicht weit.


Na dann, Go for it. Wenns klemmt, kannst du wie zu einem Händler vor Ort fahren.
Oder, mach es wie ich: ich baue mir gerade ein rollendes Ersatzteillager auf. Das fährt dann meine Tochter oder meine Frau und wenn das Canyon mal nicht will, ich mit längerem Vorbau. Dann sind die DH für ein paar Wochen halt mal langsamer und etwas weniger cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solar86 (11. Mai 2021)

Ich kann nur p


Charvel schrieb:


> Gegen Radon spricht eigentlich nur dass ich es nicht testen kann. Canyon schon, Koblenz ist nicht weit.
> 
> Und das Cragger, was so das Gegenstück zum GC wäre, wird nicht in XL produziert. Das Jealous wäre tatsächlich auch ein Favorit. Müsste halt den Dropper nachrüsten, und ich weiß nicht ob die Gabel nicht ein bisschen zu schwach für Trails ist, das GC hat ein Stück mehr Federweg.
> 
> ...


Positives berichten. Schick mir gerne ne PM.


----------



## thor2211 (11. Mai 2021)

Ich habe sowohl von Canyon als auch von Radon ein Bike.
Vom Service her ist Radon um Welten besser als Canyon. Ist bei einem Versenderbike evtl. auch ein wichtiger Punkt.


----------



## Tbuschi (12. Mai 2021)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe sowohl von Canyon als auch von Radon ein Bike.
> Vom Service her ist Radon um Welten besser als Canyon. Ist bei einem Versenderbike evtl. auch ein wichtiger Punkt.



Warum ist Radon da besser?
Welche Erfahrungen tragen zu Deiner Meinung bei?


----------



## filiale (12. Mai 2021)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Warum ist Radon da besser?
> Welche Erfahrungen tragen zu Deiner Meinung bei?



Persönliche Erfahrungen tragen dazu bei. Bei Radon bekommt man zeitnah eine Antwort, bei Canyon antwortet man erst nach Wochen. Bei Radon bekommt man eine kompetente technische Antwort, bei Canyon antworten Studis von der Hotline die vom Fahrrad keine Ahnung haben und immer erst den second level support im Hintergrund um Unterstützung fragen müssen.


----------



## der_erce (12. Mai 2021)

Ich habe zwei Rahmen anstandslos ersetzt bekommen. Einen nach 6 Jahren, einen nach zwei Jahren. Beide Male war die Abwicklung unkompliziert. Letzterer war sogar kurz vorm Urlaub, sodass ich ich nachts noch basteln musste, um am nächsten Tag in den Bikeurlaub fahren zu können. Punktladung
Ich hatte aber auch schon Supportanfragen, wo meine Anfrage von einem zum nächsten weitergereicht wurde und keiner eigentlich verstand, was ich will. In Summe für mich eher positiv.


----------



## Tbuschi (12. Mai 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Persönliche Erfahrungen tragen dazu bei. Bei Radon bekommt man zeitnah eine Antwort, bei Canyon antwortet man erst nach Wochen. Bei Radon bekommt man eine kompetente technische Antwort, bei Canyon antworten Studis von der Hotline die vom Fahrrad keine Ahnung haben und immer erst den second level support im Hintergrund um Unterstützung fragen müssen.



Da gebe ich Dir recht @filiale . 
Meine Erfahrung ist, wenn man im Umkreis von Kowelenz ist und es nicht zu weit hat, dass dann sich eine Reise zur Werkstatt immer lohnt, ja mit Zeit.
Da war ich immer gut aufgehoben und muss sagen, kundenfreundlich und sehr kulanter Umgang auch im 2. Jahr der Garantie.

Bei Radon muss ich sagen, da wurde ich wie schon gesagt direkt abgeholt, doch beim Termin und Abholung wurde ich mit einer hakeligen Schaltung abgespeist und auch andere angesprochene Garantieleistungen wurden eher abgewimmelt wie durchgeführt. 

Mir ging es da auch um die Erfahrung vor Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (12. Mai 2021)

Problem Canyon ist und bleibt die Erreichbarkeit. Die ist unterirdisch. Und das wäre schon mal nicht das schwierigste.
Beispiel: für das Neuron CF vor 2021 gibt es einen Austausch der Horst-Link-Schraube auf Garantie. Ich warte jetzt schon wieder 3 Tage auf eine Email-Antwort und solche Themen könnte man einen Schüler übergeben.
Da handeln sie einfach wenig smart.


----------



## yast (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
eine Frage eines Freundes:
Sind beim Strive 2020 die interne Kabelverlegung durch laminierte Kanäle verlegt oder lose im Rahmen?
Der Kollege möchte sich neue Bremsen kaufen und ist sich gerade etwas unschlüssig was die Leitungsverlegung.
Danke schon mal!
Viele Grüße
Yast


----------



## Deleted 214724 (3. Juni 2021)

yast schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> eine Frage eines Freundes:
> Sind beim Strive 2020 die interne Kabelverlegung durch laminierte Kanäle verlegt oder lose im Rahmen?
> Der Kollege möchte sich neue Bremsen kaufen und ist sich gerade etwas unschlüssig was die Leitungsverlegung.
> ...


Moin,

liegen leider lose drinnen. Also beim rausziehen der alten Leitung z.B. einen alten Schaltzug dran befestigen damit er als Führung im Rahmen bleibt. 
sonst habt ihr einen Abend fummelei


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. Juni 2021)

Hi 
Könnt ihr mir sagen wann bei Canyon immer so die neuen Modelle zum bestellen kommen?
Ziele für meine Partnerin auf ein Spectral WMN ab, aber ist ja natürlich alles leergefegt.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Baller-Bike für den Bikepark und da steht natürlich auch das Sender auf der Liste. Hat das Rad eigentlich auch diese Hinterbau-Probleme wie Torque etc.?


----------



## Duc749 (15. August 2021)

Und ich habe seit kurzem einen neuen "Nachbarn"   










Man hat die Halle übernommen, es sollen die Profiteams betreut werden. 

Mal sehen.

Grüße


----------



## xMARTINx (15. August 2021)

Eigentlich kein schöner Anblick...aber wenn man Profiteams zu gesicbt bekommt dann doch sehr cool


----------



## filiale (15. August 2021)

Die sollen in der Halle mal eine kompetente Hotline mit Service einbauen anstelle die Kohle für Profiteams und Marketing rauszuwerfen. Radon hat genau das gemacht und der Service klappt sehr gut.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. August 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Die sollen in der Halle mal eine kompetente Hotline mit Service einbauen anstelle die Kohle für Profiteams und Marketing rauszuwerfen. Radon hat genau das gemacht und der Service klappt sehr gut.


Da klappt der Service weil die weniger Räder verkaufen und dadurch weniger Reklamationen haben ;-)


----------



## filiale (15. August 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Da klappt der Service weil die weniger Räder verkaufen und dadurch weniger Reklamationen haben ;-)



Wenn Du da anrufst hast Du immer einen Techi am Hörer. Das hat nix mit der Anzahl der verkauften Räder und Reklamationen zu tun. 
Je mehr Du verkaufst, desto mehr Geld kommt in die Kasse, desto mehr könnte man in den Service investieren um die Zufriedenheit weiterhin hoch zu halten. Canyon will aber offenbar keine zufriedenen Kunden, die wollen nur Umsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (15. August 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Eigentlich kein schöner Anblick...


Wieso? Die Halle war doch schon da und so hässluch ist der Truck doch nicht. 😉


----------



## xMARTINx (15. August 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wieso? Die Halle war doch schon da und so hässluch ist der Truck doch nicht. 😉


Aber halt nur Canyon 😜 wobei das dh Rad schon geil ist


----------



## JensDey (15. August 2021)

Der Truck ist schlicht, aber nicht hässlich. Beim Style sind sie nicht die schlechtesten.


----------



## Duc749 (15. August 2021)

Wenn ich ein Bike bei einem Versender kaufe, sollte ich schon mal in der Lage sein eine Schaltung einzustellen. 
Sonst ist eine Bike vom Händler die bessere Wahl.


----------



## JensDey (16. August 2021)

Da hast du absolut recht. Ich glaube, das ist nicht wirklich das Problem, es sei denn diese Horsts blockieren die Leitungen.
Was ich hier meist lese sind schon substantielle Probleme, bei denen mindestens das Feedback des Lieferanten notwendig wäre. Auch ich habe schon Anworten wie " lass es auf unsere Kosten lokal reparieren" bekommen. Das ist absolut in Ordnung, aber diese Antwort und auch sonstige sollten nach wenigen Tagen da sein.
Erreichbarkeit ist das größte Problem. Schnelle kompetente Antworten das nächste.
Alles andere ist mal so, mal so; wie bei vielen anderen auch.


----------



## Soean (14. Februar 2022)

New bikes coming soon | CANYON DE
					

Coming soon: When will the brand new Canyon bikes arrive? Simply register here your interest and you'll be the first to know!




					www.canyon.com
				




Und jmd ne Ahnung? Das Spectral in der SL Version? Neuron kommt doch neu?


----------



## JensDey (15. Februar 2022)

Dämpfermontage ist eindeutig nicht Neuron. Der Trail auch nicht.


----------



## swindle (29. April 2022)

Hey Leute,

ich bin am überlegen evtl. mein Bike zu updaten. Fahre aktuell ein Torque CF 8 aus 2019. Pedalier damit sehr viel in der Gegend rum, also gern mal 1.000 hm am stück und solche Sachen. Man merkt schon dass das (alte) Torque hierfür nicht unbedingt gemacht ist, aber es geht. Dafür machts bergab halt schon seeehr viel spaß, auch wenn ich öfteres mal mit dem tretlager aufsitze. In der Regel bin ich hier im Allgäu und den dazugehöirgen Bergen unterwegs. Gern mit Umsetzen, Absätzen usw., und wenns geht, also wenn die Umwelt bzw. der Weg es zulässt, auch recht flott - was mit dem Torque auch Spaß macht. Jetzt meine Frage:

Würdet ihr für den o.g. Einsatz eher, als Update, zum


Torque 29
Torque Mullet
Spectral Mullet
Spectral 29

greifen?

Meine Tendenz geht eher zum Spectral Mullet, wobei ich befürchte dass ich mich an die "Bequemlichkeit" vom Torque bergab schon zu arg gewöhnt habe  

Bergauf ist aktuell nicht so das Thema bei mir, da komm ich easy meiner Gruppe nach bzw. fahr auch mal voraus.


----------



## Pecoloco (3. Mai 2022)

Also ich kann das Spectral Mullet empfehlen. Komme von einer 170/170 Kiste und fahre auch noch ein Sender. Ich finde trotz des Federwegs geht das Rad (auch durch Stahlfeder) bergab richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tws2021 (20. Juli 2022)

Gibt es hier irgendwo bereits einen Thread, in dem vielleicht das enorme Gewichts des aktuellen Spectral 27.5 AL 6 thematisiert wurde? Canyon schreibt auf der Webseite, soweit ich das gesehen habe, nur etwas von 15,00 kg.


----------



## Wuudi (20. Juli 2022)

15kg ist schon krass. Mein Strive AL7 aus 2016 mit ähnlich breiten Reifen und 2x11 wiegt weniger trotz Shapeshifter 😗


----------



## tws2021 (20. Juli 2022)

Eben. Mein Spectral AL 7.0, ebenfalls 2016, mit 2x11 und vorne 160 mm dürfte etwas über 13 kg wiegen.

Ich hab nochmal versucht mehr darüber von Canyon zu erfahren.

Theorien könnten doch vielleicht sein:

die heute verbauten Komponenten sind billiger und deshalb schwerer (Gewinnmaximierung)
der Rahmen war früher weniger kräftig und deshalb eher anfällig für Rahmenbrüche
die heute verwendete AL-Legierung ist weniger guter Qualität und deshalb schwerer
Letzteres könnte man vielleicht eruieren, wenn konkrete Angaben zum Rahmengewicht vorhanden sind. Der nun verbaute Dämpfer sieht aber auch etwas schwerer aus (schätze mal das macht wenige hundert Gramm aus).


----------



## tws2021 (22. Juli 2022)

Hier die Antwort vom Kundenservice von Canyon:


> Seit 2021 beziehen sich die Größenangaben auf der Homepage auf die Größe "M". Davor haben wir immer die Größe "S" in Kg angegeben. Dies könnte den Gewichtsunterschied erklären.
> *Die Aluminiumlegierung hat die gleiche Qualität, daran hat sich nichts geändert.* Zu dem hat das Spectral über die Jahre eine größere Federgabel und Dämpfer erhalten. Dies könnte zu einem leichten Gewichtsanstieg führen. Zudem sind die Spectral etwas "abfahrtsorietierter" geworden. Die Geometire hat sich somit geändert und du sitzt mehr "in dem Bike" als "auf dem Bike", wie es der Fall bei älteren Räder war. Die Rahmen sind breiter geworden und dämpfen dementsprechende etwas mehr bzw. die Gewichtsverteilung ist somit über den Rahmen. Dein Spectral Rahmen aus 2016 sollte genauso wenig brechen, wie die aktuellen Spectral Modelle. Unseren Qualitätsanspruch behaltne wir bei.
> 
> *Ein Spectral immer leichter zu machen, bringt den Kunden nicht immer viel. Mit dem Spectral möchtest du Spaß haben und nicht auf jedes Gramm achten. Etwas mehr Gewicht gibt dir mehr Stabilität und rollt besser berg-runter. *


----------



## Wuudi (22. Juli 2022)

Mein Strive aus 2016 war noch ein schönes allrounder Enduro. Das neue Strive ist eine Ballermaschine. Und ja ich hab noch 36er Gabel jetzt wird ja eine 38er verbaut. Mit meinem Kampfgewicht um 60kg bin ich mit einer 36 aber mehr als zufrieden


----------



## tws2021 (22. Juli 2022)

Ich traue der Antwort von Canyon da erst einmal nicht über den Weg. Das Spectral 2016er kann getravelt auch mit 160/140 gefahren werden. Ein breiterer Rahmen bedeutet auch nicht unbedingt ein stark angestiegenes Gewicht. Da kann ja etwa über die Rahmendicke variiert werden, je nach Geometrie, Kräfte usw. Scheint fast so, dass wenn man ein uphill- und trailtaugliches Bike mit z. B. 160/140 mm heute will, nur auf die CF Varianten für einen enorm höheren Preis zurückgreifen kann. Vielleicht könnte man einmal Rahmen-, Felgen- und Gabel/Dämpfer-Gewicht miteinander vergleichen (2016 vs. 202X).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2022)

tws2021 schrieb:


> Hier die Antwort vom Kundenservice von Canyon:



Seit vielen Jahren ist über das Produktportfolio hinweg die Gewichtsangabe bei Canyon in der Größe M angegeben. Ich rede hier von über 10 Jahren ! Die Aussage disqualifiziert mal wieder den unfähigen Studenten Hotline support.


----------



## tws2021 (23. Juli 2022)

Wenn man ein wenig mit dem Support zu tun hat, entsteht so ein wenig der Eindruck:


> _Ist uns völlig egal, wenn wir Deine Fragen nicht beantworten ... wir verkaufen die Fahrräder trotzdem super gut._


Ich habe nun einmal nach den verbauten Komponenten und ihr Gewicht im Vergleich von 2016 und heute nachgefragt. Ich gehe davon aus, man wird sagen, dass man eine solche Übersicht nicht hätte.  Kann mir aber keiner erzählen, dass ein Fahrradhersteller das nicht vorliegen hat. ;-)

Auf der Seite zum o. g. Rad habe ich außer der Angabe zu den 15 kg bislang keine einzige weitere Gewichtsangabe gefunden. In einem Online-Artikel einer Zeitung heißt es der AL-Rahmen würde 3 kg wiegen.

Verschiedene Magazine betonen zwar immer ein wenig, dass die Räder immer schwerer werden aber so richtig nachgegangen wird der Sache m. E. n. nicht. Allzu viel Kritik möchte man an den Herstellern anscheinend dann doch nicht üben.


----------



## Wuudi (23. Juli 2022)

Wenn ich denke was mein ES7 im Originalzustand wog ..oder das WXC meiner Frau... das waren noch Zeiten ... damals mit 26" und so


----------



## tws2021 (24. Juli 2022)

Also ich hatte mir zu einer Kaufentscheidung einmal die Mühe gemacht und die Eckdaten der Spectral-Reihe über die Jahre in eine Tabelle einzutragen. Eigentlich würde sich das auch super für eine Tabelle eignen - weswegen ich nicht verstehe, dass es das nicht im Netz in besser gibt (zumindest habe ich es noch nicht gefunden). Die Zahlen in blau habe ich selbst eingetragen. Deutlich wird auf jeden Fall, dass die primäre Datenquelle - mountainbike-magazin.de - von 2019 an kaum noch Gewichtsangaben macht. Vielleicht hatten sie die immer von Canyon übernommen und Canyon hatte dann eh keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Wuudi (25. Juli 2022)

Wow sehr detailliert 👍

Hab grad zufällig gesehen die Produktseite von meinem Strive ist sogar noch online einsehbar:









						Strive AL 7
					

STV AL 7.0 16 M gy/sr




					www.canyon.com
				




12.90 kg für ein 160/170er Enduro ....

Der Conti Trailking ist glaub ich ein Leichtgewicht im Vergleich zu den aktuell montierten Reifen aber sonst....
( https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/parts/testbericht-continental-mountain-king-ii-protection-2-4/ )
800g vs 1.035 des Minion DHR.

Hinten war nur 2.2 verbaut also locker ein halbes Kilo in Summe


----------



## tws2021 (28. Juli 2022)

Der "Service" hat sich mal wieder gemeldet. ;-)


> *Die Gewichte unserer Räder sind unterliegen auch immer gewissen produktionsbedingten Schwankungen.* In unserern AGB heißt es deswegen in Punkt 2.1:
> 
> "2. Vertragsschluss
> 1) Unsere Angebote im Webshop, in Katalogen und in unserem Showroom sind unverbindlich."
> ...



Das ist wirklich der absolute Hammer.  Ein Hersteller und Händler von Rädern, der nicht weiß, wie viel die Komponenten wiegen? Das glaubt doch kein Mensch. Nahezu verrückt, wie einem da ins Gesicht gelogen wird.


----------



## ORU501 (28. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

weiß zufällig jemand, ob Canyon in naher Zukunft Rahmensets der MTBs anbieten wird? Ich hätte evtl. Interesse das neue Strive CFR aufzubauen, aber konnte auf der Webseite im Allgemeinen nichts zu Rahmensets finden.

Grüße


----------



## tws2021 (29. Juli 2022)

Weil es so schön ist, hier noch eine _Antwort _des "Kundenservice":


> Da wir über keine detaillierten Gewichtsangaben von Komponenten verfügen, kann ich dir auch die Tabelle nicht ausfüllen. Bitte entschuldige die Unannehmlichkeiten.Wir haben kein Interesse daran, Kunden zu belügen. *Canyon ist ein Massenhersteller von hochwertigen Rädern zum günstigen Preis. Derartige Daten erheben wir nicht. *
> 
> Schon eine abweichende Reifen- oder Schlauchwahl kann das Gewicht um ca. 1kg ändern. Ich empfehle dir, dein Wunschrad zu bestellen und zu testen, oder komm doch gerne auch zu uns nach Koblenz. *Dies erscheint mir praxisorientierter, als das Schreiben von E-Mails an unseren Kundenservice. Bitte steigere dich nicht zu sehr in Gewichtsangaben rein*, dreh lieber eine Runde auf den Trails! In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir ein schönes Bike-Wochenende.


Völlig absurd. Ein Hersteller, der vorgibt hochwertige Räder herzustellen aber das Gewicht seiner Komponenten nicht kennt... sowas kann man sich nicht ausdenken.

Aber einem würde ich zustimmen: Mit einem solchen "Kundenservice" zu kommunizieren, ist tatsächlich alles andere als zielführend.


----------



## JensDey (29. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube tatsächlich, dass deine Erwartungshaltung eine falsche ist.


> *Canyon ist ein Massenhersteller*


Und das sagt alles. Was du suchst, ist auf dem Niveau von Custom angesiedelt.
Ich verstehe deinen Wunsch durchaus. Nur fragst du gerade den Papst um eine Beratung für Potenzmittel.


----------



## Radelrobi (29. Juli 2022)

Bei dem Vergleich und den Zuständen in der kat. Kirche wäre ich da vorsichtiger .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (29. Juli 2022)

Ich schätz mal es gibt viele Daten aber der Kunden-Beratungs-Chatservice hat halt eben Zugriff auf ein paar Daten und punkt


----------



## JensDey (29. Juli 2022)

Radelrobi schrieb:


> Bei dem Vergleich und den Zuständen in der kat. Kirche wäre ich da vorsichtiger .


Ich war so vorsichtig, nicht irgendwen zu nehmen. 😉


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (29. Juli 2022)

So, weil es mich so hart in den Fingern gejuckt hat und es dann auch noch „auf Lager“ war, hab ich mir ein Torque CF8 bestellt. Als Lieferung ist der 22.08 bis 02.09 angegeben…weiß jemand, ob diese Angaben auch relativ realistisch sind? Weiß noch, dass vor einiger Zeit bei Propain auch solche  Angaben gemacht wurden und die wurden in den seltensten Fällen gehalten


----------



## tws2021 (29. Juli 2022)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ich schätz mal es gibt viele Daten aber der Kunden-Beratungs-Chatservice hat halt eben Zugriff auf ein paar Daten und punkt


Ne ne, man darf das nicht für Unwissenheit halten. Das hat System. Ich vermute Canyon arbeitet aufgrund der Gewinnmaximierung bewussst darauf hin, dass es irgendwann ein größeres Klientel geben wird, dass gar nicht mehr nach dem Gewicht fragen wird, weil sie gar nicht mehr wissen, dass es früher auch einmal anders ging. Daneben wird es dann a) die Leute geben, die sich kein leichtes Rad leisten können und b) die Leute, die das nötige Kleingeld dafür haben. Aber wie gesagt, das Gewicht zu verschweigen hat System. Die MTB-Magazine halten es ja teilweise ähnlich. Ein, zwei Worte in den Berichten zum höheren Gewicht aber große Fragen werden keine gestellt.

Auch das Geduze geht mir mächtig auf die Nerven. Hatte die Diskussion schon einmal mit Bike-Components ... da war war man sogar trotz ausdrücklicher Aufforderung beim Du geblieben. Die Begründung war gewesen, dass das in "der Bikebranche" so üblich sei. Was auch immer für eine Bikebranche ... DT Swiss kann ihr wohl nicht angehören, da zumindest dort noch das Sie üblich ist.


----------



## JensDey (29. Juli 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> …weiß jemand, ob diese Angaben auch relativ realistisch sind?


Feinstes Lotto und kann sich in beide Richtungen verschieben.
Erst mal viel Lieferglück und danach viel Spaß.


----------



## JensDey (29. Juli 2022)

tws2021 schrieb:


> Das hat System.


Dich möchte ich als Kunde nicht nötig haben.


----------



## filiale (31. Juli 2022)

tws2021 schrieb:


> Der "Service" hat sich mal wieder gemeldet. ;-)
> 
> 
> Das ist wirklich der absolute Hammer.  Ein Hersteller und Händler von Rädern, der nicht weiß, wie viel die Komponenten wiegen? Das glaubt doch kein Mensch. Nahezu verrückt, wie einem da ins Gesicht gelogen wird.



Dem Hersteller ist das Gewicht der Komponenten "fast egal". Da hat er auch Recht ! Es geht um das Gesamtgewicht. Es werden 3-5 Räder in der Größe M gewogen und das Gewicht gemittelt. Das Ergebnis findest Du auf der Homepage.

Natürlich machen sich die "Ausstatter" vom Hersteller Gedanken und wissen ca. was ein LRS x und Reifen y wiegt damit man bei der Zusammenstellung des Komplettrades später keine Überraschung erlebt. Aber das sind Internas und die haben draußen beim Kunden nix verloren.

Wenn Du einzelne Komponenten wissen möchtest, mußt Du auf R2 Bike, Bike24, Shimano, Conti, Schwalbe, Sram usw. googlen, oder hier bei mtb-news in der Gewichtsdatenbank suchen.

Stelle bitte mal diese Frage bei Radon oder Rose (auch Versender). Ich wette daß Du dort ebenfalls keine Tabelle bekommst. Das ist kein Canyon "Problem".


----------



## Radelrobi (31. Juli 2022)

Besser: Stelle die Frage mal bei Santa oder Speci. Mal sehen wie die reagieren


----------



## Wuudi (31. Juli 2022)

Speci hat nie für nix Gesamtgewichte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tws2021 (9. August 2022)

filiale schrieb:


> (...) Stelle bitte mal diese Frage bei Radon oder Rose (auch Versender). Ich wette daß Du dort ebenfalls keine Tabelle bekommst. Das ist kein Canyon "Problem".


Sieht so aus, ja. Habe mir mal die Freude gemacht und es dennoch bei Radon probiert. Ich nannte die Modelle SLIDE TRAIL 9, JAB 9 und SWOOP AL 9. Dort hat man dann aber gesagt:


> Das Gewicht der Komplettbikes findest du auf unserer Website. Leider kann ich dir keine weiteren Angaben geben.


Nach einer weiteren Rückfrage bekam ich dann als Antwort:


> Skeen Trail CF 18": 3100g inkl. Schaltauge, allen Schrauben und  Rahmenschutz.


Ansonsten keine weiteren Informationen.

Die sog. Magazine wie BIKE oder MountainBIKE könnten die informatorische Lücke ja problemlos schließen, wenn sie die Räder zum Testen einfach wiegen würden. Allerdings, so scheint das, möchte man dort seiner Arbeit nicht nachkommen. Ist eben der Anspruch, den man heute hat bzw. eben nicht hat. Degeneration...


----------



## Wuudi (9. August 2022)

Die MountainBIKE hatte doch noch nie was für kritische detaillierte Testberichte imho... ich fand die Reviews dort schon immer sehr "nett" und Anzeigengerecht


----------



## UnknownUser (10. August 2022)

tws2021 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mir zu einer Kaufentscheidung einmal die Mühe gemacht und die Eckdaten der Spectral-Reihe über die Jahre in eine Tabelle einzutragen. Eigentlich würde sich das auch super für eine Tabelle eignen - weswegen ich nicht verstehe, dass es das nicht im Netz in besser gibt (zumindest habe ich es noch nicht gefunden). Die Zahlen in blau habe ich selbst eingetragen. Deutlich wird auf jeden Fall, dass die primäre Datenquelle - mountainbike-magazin.de - von 2019 an kaum noch Gewichtsangaben macht. Vielleicht hatten sie die immer von Canyon übernommen und Canyon hatte dann eh keine Lust mehr.



Wirklich sehr schön gegenübergestellt. Wirklich krass, dass ein Spectral 2016 nur 2299e gekostet hat und dabei noch deutlich leichter war.

Trotzdem: Ich bin verwundert, dass hier nur auf Canyon rumgehackt wird. In der Preisklasse und dem Einsatzbereich gibt es kaum leichtere Räder. Und viele Gewichte kaufe in den Herstellern auch nicht mehr ab. Beispiel: Cube Stereo 150 C:62 Race laut Website 13,4kg; das deutlich besser ausgestattet SL soll angeblich 14,5kg wiegen. Mein 140 HPC von 2019 sollte 13,2kg wiegen und ist in der Realität mit Pedalen bei locker 14,5kg......was soll man da noch zu sagen, leichte Räder gibt es bald nur noch im Marathonbereich.


----------



## tws2021 (10. August 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr schön gegenübergestellt. Wirklich krass, dass ein Spectral 2016 nur 2299e gekostet hat und dabei noch deutlich leichter war.


Eben. Wie gesagt, wäre super, wenn es so eine Tabelle online gäbe mit allen Informationen. Wenn die selbsterklärten Magazine irgendeinen Anspruch hätten, könnten sie das statt dem Hersteller locker unterhalten.



UnknownUser schrieb:


> Trotzdem: Ich bin verwundert, dass hier nur auf Canyon rumgehackt wird. In der Preisklasse und dem Einsatzbereich gibt es kaum leichtere Räder.


Naja, ich fahre halt selbst eines und interessiere mich natürlich auch für die Nachfolgemodelle. Canyon könnte es, wenn sie wollten, ja auch besser machen als andere Hersteller. Also einfach offen kommunizieren. Es dürfte doch unstrittig sein, dass es - egal in welchem technischen Bereich - immer auch um das Gewicht geht. Wenn Artikel plötzlich schwerer werden, ist automatisch die Frage weswegen. Und der "Kundenservice" fällt hier m. E. n. eben extrem negativ auf, in dem er mir zu verstehen gibt, dass ich keine Fragen mehr stellen soll. Das liest sich für mich dann alles nicht nach jemandem, der Fahrräder herstellt, sondern nach jemandem, der sie verkauft - und nichts weiter.

Wenn jetzt z. B. offen kommuniziert werden würde, dass die Rahmen in etwa gleich schwer aber die Laufräder deutlich schwerer geworden sind, könnte man sich selbst überlegen diese eben auszutauschen.


----------



## JensDey (10. August 2022)

Also zumindest Rahmengewichte und Archiv wären "zumutbar".


----------



## tws2021 (10. August 2022)

Bei Wikipedia steht zu "Produktion und Montage":


> *Die Rahmen* und Gabeln *werden* von Canyon entworfen und *in Asien produziert*.[35][36] Wichtiger Zulieferer ist das chinesische Unternehmen _Quest Composite Technology_, das auch für Trek Rahmen produziert.[36][37] *In Koblenz befinden sich Montage*, Qualitätsprüfungen und Test.[35][38][39]


Vielleicht sollte man ihnen eine Waage nach Koblenz schicken ... dann könnten sie das eine oder andere Bauteil mal auflegen und mit den Angaben der Zulieferer vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. August 2022)

Warum sollen das die Koblenzer machen ? Betrifft doch alle Fahrradhersteller. Du bekämpfst Wirkung, solltest aber nach der Ursache schauen. Also alle Komponentenhersteller anschreiben, sie möchten Dir bitte eine Tabelle mit realistische Gewichten ihrer kompletten Produktpalette schicken. 🤣


----------



## JensDey (11. August 2022)

filiale schrieb:


> Warum sollen das die Koblenzer machen ?


Da könnten sie glänzen. Und für die Aktion brauchst du kein Fachpersonal. 😉


----------



## UnknownUser (11. August 2022)

Ich hab grad noch eine Mail von Propain zu einer Tyee Konfiguration bekommen. Das Rad ist weit weg von Highend in der Konfiguration, lediglich das Kashima Fahrwerk glänzt ein wenig. In Highend soll das Rad bei 13,6kg liegen, in meiner Konfiguration angeblich ca. 13,7kg aber genau könne man das nicht sagen….mehr als unwahrscheinlich 🤨


----------



## tws2021 (11. August 2022)

filiale schrieb:


> Warum sollen das die Koblenzer machen ? Betrifft doch alle Fahrradhersteller. Du bekämpfst Wirkung, solltest aber nach der Ursache schauen. Also alle Komponentenhersteller anschreiben, sie möchten Dir bitte eine Tabelle mit realistische Gewichten ihrer kompletten Produktpalette schicken. 🤣


Ne ne, die Ursache ist wohl eher, dass es den Kunden überwiegend egal zu sein scheint. Wenn mehr danach fragen würden...



JensDey schrieb:


> Da könnten sie glänzen. Und für die Aktion brauchst du kein Fachpersonal. 😉


Ob das der Praktikant im Support wirklich hinbekommt? Sehe es aber wie Du: glänzen durch Transparenz würde mir auch gut gefallen.

Es dürfte auch ein Problem sein, dass Canyon tatsächlich im Vergleich noch relativ leichte Fahrräder baut bzw. bauen lässt. Solange da keine wirkliche Konkurrenz da ist, bewegt sich nichts. Gerade die CF Varianten scheinen ja auch wieder leichter geworden zu sein (siehe Tabelle). Nur die heutigen AL Varianten sind im Vergleich eben recht schwer.

Theoretisch könnte man einmal das Gewicht der verbauten Komponenten zusammentragen und so zurückrechnen. Ich meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass die Rahmen überwiegend um 3 kg herum gelegen hatten. Unterstellt man techn. Fortschritt, müsste heute eigentlich ein mindestens gleichschweres - wenn nicht leichteres - Rad wesentlich stabiler sein.


----------



## JensDey (11. August 2022)

tws2021 schrieb:


> Ob das der Praktikant im Support wirklich hinbekommt?


Wiegen und schreiben oder Daten bei Lieferanten abfragen: natürlich. Genau sowas ist ein typischer Bürohelfer-Job ohne spezielle Kenntnisse als Grundlage.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (15. August 2022)

Tja, leider ist soeben die Mail reingetrudelt, dass sich mein Torque verspätet 
Mal ne ganz kurze Frage: Hab vorgestern in Winterberg das neue Capra in Gelb gesehen und damn ist das ein schönes Rad  Hat jemand zufällig Erfahrung bezüglich neues Capra MX vs neue Torque MX?


----------



## UnknownUser (15. August 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Tja, leider ist soeben die Mail reingetrudelt, dass sich mein Torque verspätet
> Mal ne ganz kurze Frage: Hab vorgestern in Winterberg das neue Capra in Gelb gesehen und damn ist das ein schönes Rad  Hat jemand zufällig Erfahrung bezüglich neues Capra MX vs neue Torque MX?



Was wird dir diese Expertise bringen....ein Capra ist von der Verfügbarkeit ja noch schlechter, falls du dein Canyon stornieren möchtest. :-D BTW: Sind die Probleme mit dem Spiel im Hinterbau bei Canyon mittlerweile komplett behoben?


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (15. August 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Was wird dir diese Expertise bringen....ein Capra ist von der Verfügbarkeit ja noch schlechter, falls du dein Canyon stornieren möchtest. :-D BTW: Sind die Probleme mit dem Spiel im Hinterbau bei Canyon mittlerweile komplett behoben?


Nö, das Capra Core 3 MX ist auf Lager...könnte ich also theoretisch "sofort" haben. Aber ist halt kein Coil und so


----------



## UnknownUser (15. August 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Nö, das Capra Core 3 MX ist auf Lager...könnte ich also theoretisch "sofort" haben. Aber ist halt kein Coil und so



In gelb sieht das Ding schon echt mies aus....Coil Dämpfer kannste irgendwann immer noch tauschen. Sonst hat das Rad ne stimmige Ausstattung und die Fox Dämpfer bieten meiner Meinung nach immer genug Endprogression. Außer du bist schwer, sehr schwer.   - Wie der Hinterbau funktioniert weiß ich natürlich nicht


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (15. August 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> In gelb sieht das Ding schon echt mies aus....Coil Dämpfer kannste irgendwann immer noch tauschen. Sonst hat das Rad ne stimmige Ausstattung und die Fox Dämpfer bieten meiner Meinung nach immer genug Endprogression. Außer du bist schwer, sehr schwer.   - Wie der Hinterbau funktioniert weiß ich natürlich nicht


Mies gut oder mies schlecht? 
Also zusammenfassend sieht das für mich wie folgt aus:

Capra kostet 300€ weniger
Dämpfer müsste gegen Coil getauscht werden und Verkaufspreis des Float-X ist jetzt glaub ich nicht sooo geil...dieser Faktor + Anschaffung eines Coils würden die 300€ vermutlich wieder zunichte machen
Bremsen beim Capra müssten definitiv getauscht werden, da ich absolut kein Fan von SRAM-Bremsen bin
ich lehn mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass der LRS beim Torque auch besser ist...weiß das eventuell jemand?
Capra hat ein Press-Fit-Tretlager

Eigentlich spricht also das meiste für das Torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UnknownUser (15. August 2022)

Mies gut. Ich finde die Farbe total geil. Es ist ja immerhin ein Float X Elite oder nicht? Den wirste gut loswerden denke ich mal. Aber grad meinen ja auch alle, man könnte die zu 120% vom Neupreis verkaufen. Was stört dich am konventionellen Dämpfer? Abhängig vom Hinterbau funktionieren die doch super. Bei den Bremsen gebe ich dir recht, die sind murks. Welchen Laufradsatz hat das Torque denn?


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (15. August 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Mies gut. Ich finde die Farbe total geil. Es ist ja immerhin ein Float X Elite oder nicht? Den wirste gut loswerden denke ich mal. Aber grad meinen ja auch alle, man könnte die zu 120% vom Neupreis verkaufen. Was stört dich am konventionellen Dämpfer? Abhängig vom Hinterbau funktionieren die doch super. Bei den Bremsen gebe ich dir recht, die sind murks. Welchen Laufradsatz hat das Torque denn?


Jo, ist der Float X Elite. Ich bin absoluter Fan von Coil-Dämpfern und habe mir geschworen, dass in mein nächstes Enduro auch ein Coil rein muss. Fahre aktuell einen Super Deluxe sogar mit MegNeg-Upgrade aber die Sensibilität eines Coil-Dämpfers erreicht man damit trotzdem absolut nicht.
Das Torque hat FR560-Felgen mit 350er-Naben also schon ziemlich bombproof und das Capra hat so ein Crankbrothers Synthesis-LRS wo ich allerdings auch schon was von gebrochenen Felgen gelesen habe.


----------



## UnknownUser (15. August 2022)

Bei sowas muss man natürlich hinterfragen, wie das Bike rangenommen wurde. Ich glaub nicht, dass der Laufradsatz instabil ist. YT baut das Capra seit Jahren und dementsprechend ist ja auch Erfahrung da. Aber so wie du schreibst, würde ich tatsächlich auch beim Canyon bleiben


----------



## ThK (1. September 2022)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,
ich muss es hier einfach mal los werden.
Da ja gerne über den Canyon Support negativ berichtet wird bin ich wohl wer derjenige welcher nun auch mal Positives los werden kann.

Im Juli mein neues Neutron CF 8 bekommen und letzte Woche beim herausnehmen des Hinterrades (Platten) sehen müssen das das Ausfallende schlecht lackiert ist.
Klar im Bereich der Klemmung wird nie was richtig halten aber von da ausgehend dann zur unteren Kante hin sollte der Lack wohl nicht mit abblättern.
Bilder via Formular auf der Canyon Seite an den Support geschickt und nach ein paar Tagen die Rückmeldung bekommen das das nicht so sein soll man sich entschuldigt und mir einen 50€ Warengutschein anbietet.

Naja okay .. das liest sich wie eine Standardantwort 
Auf meinen Einwand hin das mir an einer Lösung gelegen ist die dauerhaft hält und nicht in Kauf nimmt das irgendwann auch das Ausfallende von aussen entlackt ist kam sofort die Rückmeldung das sich die Fachabteilung meldet es aber wegen hoher Auslastung vor kommen kann das diese einige Zeit dauern kann.

Was soll ich sagen.
Gestern kam eine E-Mail (nach 2 Tagen Wartezeit) mit der Zusage eines Austauschrahmens (kostenlos) auf Garantie sowie der Kostenübernahme in Höhe von Betrag X für den Rahmentausch in einer lokalen Werkstatt.
Das einzige Manko wäre die andere Farbe. Statt dem Grau des CF8 hätten Sie nur das Schwarz (Stealth) des CF9 Modell lagernd.
Gut das mir das entgegen kommt da ich Schwarz wollte aber nicht genommen hatte da mein "Preisrahmen" beim CF8 "damals" lag.

Viel geschrieben aber warum nicht auch einmal ein positives Feedback für den Support geben.


----------



## tws2021 (1. September 2022)

Klingt m. E. n. recht sicher nach Sachmangel; natürlich ist der dann durch den Verkäufer kostenfrei auszugleichen. Schön natürlich, dass das ohne Rechtsstreit geklappt hat. ;-)


----------



## ThK (1. September 2022)

tws2021 schrieb:


> Klingt m. E. n. recht sicher nach Sachmangel; natürlich ist der dann durch den Verkäufer kostenfrei auszugleichen. Schön natürlich, dass das ohne Rechtsstreit geklappt hat. ;-)


Ich war einfach positiv überrascht das es so schnell und recht unproblematisch gekappt hat.


----------



## filiale (2. September 2022)

ThK schrieb:


> Ich war einfach positiv überrascht das es so schnell und recht unproblematisch gekappt hat.



Du liegst ja auch noch in den ersten 6 Monaten, da liegt die Beweislast bei Canyon. Ich habe hier schon öfters gelesen daß in den esten 6 Monaten meist alles reibungslos verläuft. Spannend wird es erst nach 6 Monaten bzw. 2 Jahren mit Crash Replacement.


----------



## Radelrobi (2. September 2022)

filiale schrieb:


> Du liegst ja auch noch in den ersten 6 Monaten, da liegt die Beweislast bei Canyon.


Da gab es eine Gesetzesänderung. Die Beweislast liegt mittlerweile für 12 Monate bei Canyon.


----------



## sTim (5. Oktober 2022)

Hey, ich hab gestern Abend diese tolle Mail bekommen:






Versendet Canyon zurzeit schnell? Ich würde mich echt gern auf mein neues Torque setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. Oktober 2022)

Als Nächstes bekommst Du eine email daß der Versand vorbereitet wird. Diese Vorbereitung dauert in der Regel 1-5 Tage. Dann erst geht es in den Versand, d.h. Übergabe zu DHL. Und dann liegt es bei DHL wie lange es dauert.


----------



## sTim (10. Oktober 2022)

Kleines Update, das Torque war schon im richtigen Paketzentrum, wurde dann aber, aus mir unbekannten Gründen, nach Nohra gefahren.





Bewegt hat es sich seit dem leider nicht mehr.


----------



## ilfer (10. Oktober 2022)

Nohra ist das Paketzentrum wo falsch frankierte Sendungen landen, oder welche die Sperrgut sind aber nicht als solches gekennzeichnet wurden. Ich schätze mal das Paket geht zurück an den Absender.


----------



## sTim (10. Oktober 2022)

ilfer schrieb:


> Nohra ist das Paketzentrum wo falsch frankierte Sendungen landen, oder welche die Sperrgut sind aber nicht als solches gekennzeichnet wurden. Ich schätze mal das Paket geht zurück an den Absender.


 Müsste da nicht etwas in der Sendungsverfolgung stehen? Die Sendung ist auf jeden Fall laut DHL Sperrgut und meine Adresse stimmt auch.


----------



## ilfer (10. Oktober 2022)

Dann drück ich mal die Daumen... ;-)


----------



## sTim (10. Oktober 2022)

Ich hoffe mal, dass das diese Woche noch hier eintrifft, nachdem mein Fahrrad geklaut wurde hat sich bei mir ein massiver Fahrrad Entzug entwickelt und ich werde schon richtig depressiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumukel87 (16. Oktober 2022)

Hi,
auf der Website steht ja „ein neues Spectral steht in den Startlöcher“. Gibt es da schon irgendwelche Vermutungen/Teaser um was es sich da handelt?
Ich weis bissal Glaskugel, aber evtl. ist ja schon was durchgesickert.


----------



## baxxter (16. Oktober 2022)

Wo hast du das gelesen? Hab bisher davon gar nichts mitbekommen.
Edit: hab’s gefunden, seit wann steht die Meldung schon dort?


----------



## Pumukel87 (16. Oktober 2022)

baxxter schrieb:


> Wo hast du das gelesen? Hab bisher davon gar nichts mitbekommen.
> Edit: hab’s gefunden, seit wann steht die Meldung schon dort?


Puh, das kann ich dir wirklich nicht sagen. Ich glaube das hat etwas mit dem Syntace K.I.S. System zu tun. Mich würde interessieren ob es ein Rahmen Update gibt oder ob einfach nur eine Sonderversion kommt.


----------



## sTim (17. Oktober 2022)

Leider war ich etwas übermütig und hab mir gestern direkt mal mein Schlüsselbein angebrochen.


----------



## baxxter (17. Oktober 2022)

sTim schrieb:


> Leider war ich etwas übermütig und hab mir gestern direkt mal mein Schlüsselbein angebrochen.


Gute Besserung!


----------



## ShockRox_71 (17. Oktober 2022)

baxxter schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!


Gute Besserung!
"an" ist besser als "durch" 😉


----------



## swindle (17. Oktober 2022)

Pumukel87 schrieb:


> Hi,
> auf der Website steht ja „ein neues Spectral steht in den Startlöcher“. Gibt es da schon irgendwelche Vermutungen/Teaser um was es sich da handelt?
> Ich weis bissal Glaskugel, aber evtl. ist ja schon was durchgesickert.



Den Post habe ich auch entdeckt:





Wenn man den Quellcode anschaut findet man das hier:

https:/ /www.canyon.com/dw/image/v2/BCML_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Library-Sites-canyon-shared/default/dwcb74311f/images/specials/ *canyon-coming-soon-mtb-oct22*.jpg

Ah laut Syntace/Bikemagazin soll das neue KIS System in einem Versenderbike verbaut werden. Dann vielleicht bei einem Spectral?


----------



## baxxter (17. Oktober 2022)

Ah ok, dann Scheinen die Rahmen aber zu bleiben. Zumindest werden diese nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (17. Oktober 2022)

swindle schrieb:


> Den Post habe ich auch entdeckt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1569911
> 
> ...


Ich habe ja nichts gegen technischen Fortschritt, aber ob man DAS jetzt unbedingt braucht? In meinen Augen genauso unnötig wie durch den Steuersatz geführte Züge/Leitungen. Aber deswegen heißt es wohl auch "keep it stable" anstatt "keep it simple". 🤔


----------



## Pumukel87 (18. Oktober 2022)

swindle schrieb:


> https:/ /www.canyon.com/dw/image/v2/BCML_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Library-Sites-canyon-shared/default/dwcb74311f/images/specials/ *canyon-coming-soon-mtb-oct22*.jpg



Interessant und danke fürs raus suchen. Kann man von dem Quellcode darauf schließen das der Release am 22 Oktober ist? War das evtl. in der Vergangenheit auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (18. Oktober 2022)

Pumukel87 schrieb:


> Interessant und danke fürs raus suchen. Kann man von dem Quellcode darauf schließen das der Release am 22 Oktober ist? War das evtl. in der Vergangenheit auch so?


Das steht wohl eher für Oktober 2022.


----------



## swindle (18. Oktober 2022)

samstag wäre glaub auch ein komischer releasetag, oder?


----------



## COLKURTZ (15. November 2022)

Hat jemand etwas gehört oder gelesen?
Zum Beispiel YT und Rose haben deutlich die Preise reduziert - meint ihr, dass das bei Canyon die nächste Zeit auch erfolgen könnte?


----------



## Pumukel87 (15. November 2022)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Hat jemand etwas gehört oder gelesen?
> Zum Beispiel YT und Rose haben deutlich die Preise reduziert - meint ihr, dass das bei Canyon die nächste Zeit auch erfolgen könnte?


Schwer zu sagen. Nur wenn sich bei Canyon die Radl stapeln


----------



## S.Turner (15. Dezember 2022)

Wie werden die Bikes (Grizl AL in meinem Fall) denn verschickt?
Via regulärem DHL oder mit einer Spedition? 
Mein zukünftiges Fahrrad wird gerade verpackt und ich weiß noch nicht so recht, wie ich den Empfang regeln kann wenn ich nicht zuhause bin.


----------



## filiale (15. Dezember 2022)

Mit DHL


----------



## MadCyborg (3. Januar 2023)

Gibts eigentlich gar keinen ich-habe-ein-Canyon-bestellt-und-warte-jetzt-Thread? Hab vorhin ein Rad bestellt und eben die "es wird verpackt"-Mail gekommen. Und ich bin natürlich äußerst gespannt, ob es eher in 1 oder 5 Tagen versandfertig ist.


----------



## tws2021 (6. Januar 2023)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Hat jemand etwas gehört oder gelesen?
> Zum Beispiel YT und Rose haben deutlich die Preise reduziert - meint ihr, dass das bei Canyon die nächste Zeit auch erfolgen könnte?


Sieht nicht so aus, zumindest, soweit ich das sehen kann, nicht für das Spectral 27.5 AL 6.0 Modell. Von Vorjahr zu diesem Jahr nochmal 100 g schwerer und 200 EUR teurer (+ 6,45%, 3.099 zuletzt und nun 3.299). Unterscheidet sich ggf. nur hinsichtlich Dämpfer und Federgabel wobei ich jetzt unmittelbar nichts mit dem Kürzel "RT" und "RC" anfangen kann.


----------



## Wern (6. Januar 2023)

Unterschied sind die Modelljahre der Federelemente. Die neue 2023 Modelle der Lyirik Select + haben zB High und Lowspeed Versteller für die Druckstufe. Die alten nur Lowspeed. 
Laut Canyon Support ist auch noch die Steckachse leicht verbessert. Hier kenne ich aber keine Details.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadCyborg (6. Januar 2023)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich gar keinen ich-habe-ein-Canyon-bestellt-und-warte-jetzt-Thread? Hab vorhin ein Rad bestellt und eben die "es wird verpackt"-Mail gekommen. Und ich bin natürlich äußerst gespannt, ob es eher in 1 oder 5 Tagen versandfertig ist.


Montag bestellt, Freitag geliefert. Nettt.


----------



## JensDey (Samstag um 11:18)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Montag bestellt, Freitag geliefert. Nettt.


Deswegen gibt es auch keinen 


MadCyborg schrieb:


> ich-habe-ein-Canyon-bestellt-und-warte-jetzt-Thread?


----------



## ShockRox_71 (Samstag um 12:35)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Montag bestellt, Freitag geliefert. Nettt.


In der Tat!
Was gab es denn?


----------



## MadCyborg (Samstag um 20:07)

Ein Grizl 7. Ich hätte ja viel lieber was aus Eisen gehabt, aber die Auswahl ist für mich echt dünn. Ich bin 198, habe hier die 2XL. Viele Hersteller bieten einen so großen Rahmen gar nicht an, egal aus welchem Material...


----------

